# The 2009 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

It's a new year so time for a new thread.

Link to 2008.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka - ****1/4

Their last match I thought was awesome but held back by the first half. This is their all out, bloody, sprinty answer to that complaint. Super fun match, make sure to watch.


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III:*

MCMG v Yujiro and Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match) - ****

Edit: 2nd and 3rd watch - ***3/4 - I guess I just marked out for MCMG's double team work again. God damn flashy bastards.


----------



## Blasko

I take it I was the only one that didn't like Tanahashi/Mutoh...


----------



## Devildude

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I take it I was the only one that didn't like Tanahashi/Mutoh...


I think you might be right, I just re-watched it since I thought I was being generous and yeah...dragon screw, figure four, shining wizard, dragon screw, shining wizard, frog splash, end. Not too mention it was pretty slow.

I'd give it ***** if it was an instructional video on how to do dragon screws though :side:


----------



## Blasko

Whole match was really awkward for me. With the amount of leg work Mutoh put in, Tanahashi should have been walking _at all._ Plus, the occasional Mutoh botch and Mutoh completely forgetting to sell his leg after gaining control of the match. 

Oh well. I'm fallowing Metlzer's cut off date for MOTYCs, since it's a proper way to deal with shit like this...

Shadow WX vs. Yuko Miyamoto, 12/19/08. 

***** 1/4*

Absolutely incredibly booked match and Shadow's best title defense in his whole 'okay' title reign. Miyamoto FINALLY broke threw the glass ceiling and looked amazing doing it. Really emotional ending. 



Spoiler



MIYAMOTO IS THE FUCKING CHAMP. THAT'S SHOULD BE **** 3/4 ON ITS OWN



P.S, keep your eyes out on BJW, it's going to be HOT this year.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Devildude said:


> *NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III:*
> 
> MCMG v Yujiro and Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match) - ****



MCMG vs NO LIMIT
***3/4+ on first watch

Alex made this match

Sick Super Slice Bread

*reminds me of how pumped up he was when he beat Yoshino @ VR last year*


----------



## -GP-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Shadow WX vs. Yuko Miyamoto, 12/19/08.
> 
> ***** 1/4*


Yeah, i'm gonna need this. 
Does it exist online or do i need to take the trader route?


----------



## Blasko

GP_Punk said:


> Yeah, i'm gonna need this.
> Does it exist online or do i need to take the trader route?


Check your PMs. 

Someone also upped Mammoth/Daisuke vs. LIGER and AKIRA. Liger in BJW = Must watch.


----------



## Derek

After first viewings:

No Limit vs. MCMG
***1/4-***1/2

Misawa & Suguira vs. Nakamura and Goto
***1/4

Mutoh vs. Tanahashi
****


----------



## Blasko

I have Tanahashi vs. Mutoh at *** or even ** 3/4.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

So...speaking as someone who just watched his first wrestling in about six months and wants to get back into it, I guess the 1/4 NJ show is a good place to start?


----------



## Devildude

TheUnholyDragon said:


> So...speaking as someone who just watched his first wrestling in about six months and wants to get back into it, I guess the 1/4 NJ show is a good place to start?


Pretty much if you want to just watch wrestling from now onwards, yeah, it's the first big rasslin' event of the year.


----------



## Goku

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I have Tanahashi vs. Mutoh at *** or even ** 3/4.


***3/4*, agreed.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

TheUnholyDragon said:


> So...speaking as someone who just watched his first wrestling in about six months and wants to get back into it, I guess the 1/4 NJ show is a good place to start?


As far as current stuff goes, I'm pretty much in the same situation.

I'll no doubt be stuck at the desk again tomorrow, so I may give the 1/4 show a download/watch. 

The Miyamoto title switch intrigues me as well.


----------



## AussieFan

MCMG/NO LIMIT - ****1/2*
Team 3D/Togi Makabe & Toru Yano - *****

I guess they are MOTYC's at this point.


----------



## Goku

Andy3000 said:


> As far as current stuff goes, I'm pretty much in the same situation.
> 
> I'll no doubt be stuck at the desk again tomorrow, so I may give the 1/4 show a download/watch.
> 
> The Miyamoto title switch intrigues me as well.


Stick to the 80's.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

INVINCIBLE said:


> Stick to the 80's.


Hiroshi Tanahashi didn't wrestle in the 80s, though.


----------



## dele

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Shadow WX vs. Yuko Miyamoto, 12/19/08.
> 
> ***** 1/4*
> 
> Absolutely incredibly booked match and Shadow's best title defense in his whole 'okay' title reign. Miyamoto FINALLY broke threw the glass ceiling and looked amazing doing it. Really emotional ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MIYAMOTO IS THE FUCKING CHAMP. THAT'S SHOULD BE **** 3/4 ON ITS OWN
> 
> 
> 
> P.S, keep your eyes out on BJW, it's going to be HOT this year.


I gave it ***1/2 because I just couldn't get into it, but it was still pretty freaking amazing, especially the power bomb into the explosion trap. Miyamoto will have an amazing championship that won't emulate Shadow's 3 moves of doom (lariat, powerbomb, brainbuster) and apparent immunity to hot sauce.

By the way, BJW is going to blow up again, just like they did last year.


----------



## Blasko

dele said:


> I gave it ***1/2 because I just couldn't get into it, but it was still pretty freaking amazing, especially the power bomb into the explosion trap. Miyamoto will have an amazing championship that won't emulate Shadow's 3 moves of doom (lariat, powerbomb, brainbuster) and apparent immunity to hot sauce.
> 
> By the way, BJW is going to blow up again, just like they did last year.


 I re watched it and might cut it down to ****. The springboard/lariat was SICK and Miyamoto finally getting the big win was worth it. 

And in Shadow's defense, he's from a whole different generation of styles. He's not use to the selling and only knows a handful of story telling. He's from the age where all you had to do for a pop was throw a sick looking lariat or throw someone on something wrapped in barbwire. 

Oh well, from what I understand, he's going to start tagging with Abby, who can make anybody look good. 

Also, have you finished watching AKIRA/Liger vs. Daisuke/Sasaki? Just watched it and thought it was great.


----------



## dele

Yeah I just watched that tag match:

BJW 12/19/08
BJW Tag Title Match
Daisuke Sekimoto and Mammoth Sasaki (c) vs Jushin Thunder Liger and AKIRA
****1/4-1/2


----------



## Blasko

I'm settling at a strong **** 1/4 imo, my current MOTY of 09.


----------



## sirdilznik

MCMG vs. No Limit - Wrestle Kingdom III - ***3/4 - **** - It was spotty as hell and lacked direction. That being said, it was fun as hell to watch and immensely entertaining for a sprint junkie like me (and entertaining is the end all, be all, isn't it?).

I agree with those that rated Mutoh vs. Tanahashi not very high. I got it at **3/4. Such a disappointment. Wait, I think Tanahashi just kicked out of the Shining Wizard... again :side:


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

BJW 12/19

Shadow WX vs. Yuko Miyamoto ****1/4
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs. Liger/AKIRA ***3/4

I was really into the Miyamoto match much more than the Liger tag. maybe I'm just a big Miyamoto fan. 
The Liger tag was good, though don't get me wrong.


----------



## dele

Miyamoto and BJW getting a lot of love. It makes me happy.


----------



## ADN

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III*
Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito - ***1/4


----------



## Burning Sword

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III:*

MCMG vs. No Limit- ***1/4

Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata- ****

Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura- ***1/2-***3/4

I enjoyed this a hell of a lot more than some

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Muto- ****

Early Candidate for show of the year.


----------



## New Blood

NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom III
Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura **** 1/4
Great stiff match. Nonstop from beginning to end. Enjoyed it immensely.

Keiji Mutoh vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ****
I actually enjoyed this match. Great psychology throughout. Would have given a higher rating if it wasn't for a few botches.


----------



## Devildude

*DG: The Final Gate 2008 (28/12/2008):*

Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs. Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki & m.c.KZ. - ****

Cyber Kong & YAMATO vs Jushin Thunder Liger & CIMA (Open the Twin Gate Match) - ***3/4

Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi (Open the Dream Gate Match) - ****1/4 - Awesome match, currently my MOTY going by the December to December rule.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Where did you get the stream of Final Gate?


----------



## Devildude

Maxx Hero said:


> Where did you get the stream of Final Gate?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/438761-dragon-gate-final-gate-2008-xvid-puro-se-rs.html


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Anyone have MCMG vs No Limit?
I really wanna see that one ;(


----------



## Maxx Hero

I feel dumb for not seeing it. I was in that section earlier today...

Thanks


----------



## ADN

Canadian said:


> Anyone have MCMG vs No Limit?
> I really wanna see that one ;(


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/438273-new-japans-wrestle-kingdom-iii-matches.html


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

*Wrestling Kingdom III*

No Limit vs MCMG ***3/4
Nice double team action here. I just would've wished that the crowd had been a bit more into it. The Guns seemed to have a hard time to get any reaction from them although they had the better moves in my opinion.

Keiji Mutoh vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
The story was good, but I couldn't really get into it. All the Dragon Screws looked great, but there was just too many of them. I liked how they used the Figure Four though. One thing that really bugged me is Mutoh botching some sells. His dropkick didn't really look good either and the Shining Wizards looked kinda half assed most of the time.


----------



## dele

Most of Mutoh's stuff is half assed now.


----------



## Blasko

I can't blame him, he's winded during his walk to the ring.


----------



## Y²

With his knee's its crazy he can make it to the ring.


----------



## KingKicks

*Wrestle Kingdom III*

Kurt Angle, Kevin Nash, Masahiro Chono and Riki Choshu vs. Giant Bernard, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii and Karl Anderson **3/4*

Jun Akiyama vs. Manabu Nakanishi ***1/2*

Team 3D vs. Togi Makabe and Toru Yano ****

Shinsuke Nakamura and Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Takashi Sugiura ****1/4-***1/2*

MCMG vs. No Limit ****1/4-***1/2*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh ***1/2*

Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata *****1/4*


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

*TNA Genesis*

Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin for the X-Division Championship ****1/2
What a great match! The first match in at least a month where I could just sit back and watch and get into a match. There were several situation where I though it would be over, but it kept going and I was really stoked by that. The crappy ending kinda left a bad taste in my mouth but at least the right person won. 

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (No DQ) ****1/4
I liked this match slightly better than their first one. This one was really intense with a great story behind it and it came out just like I expected it to be. A bloody brawl. Not too much technical wrestling here (just enough to make the match good though), but the match was perfectly logical and kept me excited every second of it.

Edit: Now I have two images in my head when I hear the name Kurt Angle... Somersault off the stage and Angle Slam off the stage... holy shit!


----------



## sirdilznik

_*TNA Genesis*

*Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - ****1/2+* - An amazing X Division match that brought back memories of the glory days of the division in 2005. Awesome pace and flow, great near falls, and a good finish where Shelley suckers Sabin into getting pinned after neither man can finish the other with their finishers. 

*Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle - ****1/2 - ****3/4* - I didn't think they could top their first match. Much to my pleasure I was proved wrong. Just an outstanding match that featured technical wrestling, brawling, hardcore, and even some sick spots. The Angle Slam off the stage was INSANE and the look on Double J's face as he crawled back into the ring with his Flair-esque bloody-blonde hair was priceless. A classic. Part 3 is going to be ridiculous._


----------



## Taroostyles

TNA Genesis

Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin-**** 

Probably slightly higher with a different finish, best X title match in ages tho, glad to see Shelley has finally become an X division champion and a Homicide/Shelley fight for the title has me very intrigued.

Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle-****1/2 

I didn't think they could top their 1st match but they did, this was probably better than anything in TNA from 08 just ahead of the AJ/Angle LMS. Epic in every sense of the word, simply off the charts. Double blade job with both men bleeding buckets and just killing each other for 20+ minutes, intense isn't even the word.


----------



## Devildude

*TNA Genesis (Initial Viewing):*

Alex Shelley v Chris Sabin - ****1/4+
Kurt Angle v Jeff Jarrett - ****1/4


----------



## Derek

I went and re-watched Muthoh/Tanahashi, and I've changed my rating to ***1/2

I actually counted some moves Mutoh did: 10 forms of the Dragon Screw Leg Whip, 7 Shinning Wizards, and even though I didn't count, there were probably 11 or 12 dropkicks to the knee.

Overkill, sure, but I loved the emotion shown by Tanahashi. It was obvious that this match was intended for him to shine.

And if some people think I'm overrating it, I saw on another site that somebody gave it 9.0 out of ten. To put that in perspective, he gave Kobashi/Misawa from '03 a 9.1


----------



## Sephiroth

TNA Genesis
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - **** 1/2
Jeff Jarret vs. Kurt Angle - *** 1/2


----------



## KingCrash

*TNA Genesis*

Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley - **** - ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - ****1/2


----------



## AussieFan

*Genesis*

Shelley vs Sabin - *****1/2+* - I loved the hell out of this match, the only gripe I ahve with it is that the finish was kind of meh... I would of liked a clean finish, and THEN respect after the match. But I guess Shelley was heeling it up out their and they needed to have him win like this to show that he is in fact a heel... Thats my POV. MOTY so far. Phenomenal.

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarret - *****1/2* - Awesome match, Jarrett bumped like crazy. I love the finisher, and chair shot kick outs, but once again.. The finish was a little meh.. And the aftermatch beatdown was pretty average too. Better than BFG, MOTYC For sure! Amazing.

Wow!


----------



## ADN

*TNA Genesis*
Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - ****1/4
Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle - ****1/4


----------



## Chiller88

*TNA Genesis*

Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin: ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett: ****1/2


----------



## dav

TNA Genesis:

Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - ****1/2
Kurt Angle Vs Jeff Jarrett - ****1/4-****1/2(decided to make it a Bit lower on second viewing)


----------



## thepunisherkills

^^^ same ratings as all you guys

sabin vs alex **** 1/2
jeff vs kurt **** 1/2

EDIT: Angle is a BEAST!


----------



## -GP-

Looks like it's time to download a TNA PPV.
Haven't seen one in ages...


----------



## peep4life

TNA Genesis
Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - ****1/2
Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle - ****1/4
Besides the rest of the ppv being crap this is a good start for 09 for TNA.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm not getting all the love for Angle/JJ...but to each his own.


----------



## peep4life

Sephiroth said:


> I'm not getting all the love for Angle/JJ...but to each his own.


I'm not gonna go ****1/2-3/4, like some people do, but it was pretty awesome. I might go lower on another viewing, I was pretty into it, but the mistakes might show more on numerous viewings. Also, the post match beat down of Jarrett was good times.


----------



## thepunisherkills

peep4life said:


> TNA Genesis
> Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - ****1/2
> Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle - ****1/4
> Besides the rest of the ppv being crap this is a good start for 09 for TNA.


Not all th PPV was crap like you stated. With the exception of the KO, Cute kip,and the sewell matches everything else was descent. The opening and tag matches were *** 1/2 each.


----------



## peep4life

thepunisherkills said:


> Not all th PPV was crap like you stated. With the exception of the KO, Cute kip,and the sewell matches everything else was descent. The opening and tag matches were *** 1/2 each.


The opener was good, it did a good job of setting up a Hernandez push. I didn't see the tag match. But having back to back poor main events is not a good thing.


----------



## Taroostyles

Angle/Jarrett was epic in every sense of the word, a match built around the story and the 2 men's utter hatred for each other. Jarrett sold like a fucking champ and Angle played his role of dastardly heel so well, I thought it was the best TNA match since Harris/Storm TDM back at Sacrifice 07.


----------



## seabs

*Fuck I might need download a TNA PPV then *


----------



## sirdilznik

_After watching Genesis again (and on a quality video rather than a shitty stream), I fully stand by my earlier ratings, if anything I'm almost inclined to raise my rating for Jarrett vs. Angle. Both matches were incredible. Angle vs. Jarrett was straight up epic. The intensity and emotion in that match was overwhelming.

As far as the rest of the show only the KO tag and Sewell/Bashir match weren't particularly good, though neither match was really bad either. The 6 Man main event even with Cute Kip was actually somewhat good (though compared to Jarrett/Angle...)_


----------



## journeyowns

I also thought the opening match was great for what it was. It really gives Hernandez some momentum going into his title shot (whenever he/they choose to take it. I really was marking out for some of his offense. He really has come a long way. I used to not really care about him, but I'm liking what I see now.


----------



## - Styles -

*TNA Genesis*

Sabin vs Shelly - *****1/2*
JJ vs Angle - *****1/2*

*Raw 1/12/09*

HBK vs Cena - ******


----------



## ADN

*WWE Raw 1/12/09*
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - ***3/4


----------



## New Blood

Wrestle Kingdom III
Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Motor City Machine Guns *** 3/4

A really fun match and what the X Division matches should be like nowadays.


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Raw 1/12/09*
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels ****3/4*


----------



## Goku

Cena|Michaels ~ ****1/4* - ****1/2*
Sabin|Shelly ~ ****1/2*
Angle|Jarrett ~ ****1/2* - ****3/4*


----------



## dav

*RAW*
Cena Vs Michaels - ***3/4


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Raw 12/1/09:*

HBK vs John Cena - ***3/4


----------



## Saint Dick

Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - Genesis - ****


----------



## KingKicks

*TNA Genesis 2009*

*X Division Title Match*
Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley *****

No Disqualification Grudge Match*
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett *****¼-****½*


----------



## seabs

*Chris Sabin vs Alex Shelley - X Division Championship - TNA Genesis 2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## mateuspfc

*World Heavyweight Championship - Yuji Nagata (c) vs. Masato Tanaka - Wrestle Kingdom III
****1/2*

This just isn't getting the praise it deserves. The match lasted about 12 minutes, but it was the perfect example of how the hatred, the intensity and the heat can make up for a match instead of the big moves. To be honest, I hadn't seen this much of intensity in a rivalry since the Flair-Funk feud back 20 years ago. I haven't seen Angle vs. Jarrett nor Sabin vs. Shelley, but this is my MOTY by now. 

Bad can't wait for Nagata-Tanaka III, which is unevitable.
BTW, Nagata is just awesome. Also given the post-match events, a Nagata-Ohtani title match is probably happening down the line. It can't get bigger than this. [/JR]


----------



## dele

TNA - Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - **** 1/2-3/4 Current MOTY


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Someone care to give me just a quick backstory on Angle/Jarrett, because I intend to make it the first TNA match I've actually watch since 2007?

For what it's worth, my MOTY is Shawn v Cena from RAW on Monday. I've seen two matches this year, btw.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Someone care to give me just a quick backstory on Angle/Jarrett, because I intend to make it the first TNA match I've actually watch since 2007?


I second that. 
Haven't followed TNA at all - and i mean at all, no reports, no nothing - for ages so i could use a quick summary


----------



## vivalabrave

I don't watch iMPACT that often but I make sure to at least check out every PPV so I'll try to help. It probably be best to ask Taroo though. Basically Jarrett had been gone form TNA on a full time basis for 2 years due to his wife passing away from cancer. In the Summer of 2008, a lot of TNA main eventers were seen using the guitar as a weapon, thus signifying Jarrett's impending return. Jarrett came back and screwed Angle out of the title at the September PPV (forget what it's called). Angle called out Jarrett asking why he did it, and Jarrett basically had seen a ray of light for TNA. He was sick of all the former WWE stars running the main event and taking it away from the TNA originals. Angle tried to coax Jarrett into a match by insulting Jarrett's personal life (saying things like when he gets his hands on Jarrett, Jeff's kids were gonna be orphans, so pretty uncalled for shit). This lead to a very emotional confrontation at TNA's biggest PPV of the year, Bound for Glory. It was my favorite match of last year. Here's my review of it:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*My 2008 TNA Match of the Year
Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle​*


> One man, fueled by two years of pain, two years of agony, two years of tears, Jeff Jarrett is able to defeat Kurt Angle. And I’ve got to send this shout out to Nashville, Tennessee: Jocelyn, Jaclyn, Jaryn, this one was dedicated to you.
> 
> - Mike Tenay


This was Jarrett’s first match in 17 months. To call it emotional would be an understatement. Mick Foley is the special enforcer.

The buildup to this match was intense to say the least. Angle had become very personal in the weeks leading up to the match. Jarrett’s counter attack was clear. How do you get personal with Kurt Angle? You beat him at his own game. Mat wrestling. But, while Jarrett had the right idea, he was totally overmatched in the beginning of the match. Angle dominates on the ground and paint brushes Jarrett’s head to let him know that he’s in a different world now. He’s not wrestling Raven, or AJ or Sting…he’s wrestling a machine. The “paint brushing” might as well have been Angle brushing what rust Jarrett had off, because at this point Jarrett takes control on the mat. He’s able to hang with everything Kurt throws as Jeff throws Angle over the top. Jarrett even vaults himself over the top rope, showing that he's going all out tonight. You can tell he’s feeling it. He starts to string together his patented offense and even gets in a classic “Jarrett Strut,” but he forgot one thing…he’s in the ring with Kurt Angle. 

Angle hits a huge clothesline and takes back control. Kurt dominates Jeff with a sleeper, the very move that Jeff is known for using so effectively. This isn't so much used as a resthold as much as it's Kurt's way of slowing down a very emotional Jeff Jarrett. It begins to work as Jeff starts to wear down. He hasn’t been in the ring in well over a year and he’s going up against the best in the world. Perhaps this is too soon. Perhaps he should have gone up against a lower caliber of opponent. Perhaps…but he’s not falling…*not tonight*. 

Jarrett uses the biggest advantage he has over Kurt, his veteran instincts. Angle gets too aggressive and runs into the post. Jarrett capitalizes with a DDT. Jeff gets desperate and hits a move I’ve never seen him use, the Blue Thunder Bomb. It’s not enough to put Angle away though as Angle recovers with some patented Angle offense, The belly to belly suplex. Angle’s had more than enough of Jarrett so he goes for his Angle Slam, but Jarrett has it scouted. They battle on the top rope and Jarrett gets his biggest move of the match with a Superplex. He knows he doesn’t have much time so he locks in the Figure Four. Angle sells it like it’s the end, but just manages to reach the ropes. Ankle lock out of no where and Jarrett’s in trouble. He thinks about tapping but he just can’t…*not tonight*. Not after 17 months of Hell. He barely manages to escape, but by that time he’s too worn down emotionally and psychically to recover. Angle Slam and it’s all but over. At least on any other night…but *not tonight*. Angle is more than frustrated so he gets desperate. Very desperate. He goes up for a Moonsault and gets nothing on the way down. It’s anyone’s match now.

Jarrett sits up and starts talking to himself. He knows that this is his last chance. The ref gets knocked out but Jarrett doesn’t hesitate. He can’t against Kurt Angle. Stroke from JJ but there’s no one to count the 3. At that moment, outside enforcer Mick Foley slides into the ring to make the pin attempt but only gets 2. Angle knows he was nearly beat, so he gets even more desperate and hits a low blow behind Foley’s back. It’s time to end this. He grabs a chair but Foley won’t have that. Angle has lost it and annihilates Foley with the weapon. He’ll do anything to win and destroy whatever lies in his path to do it. Chair shot on Jarrrett. He’s done. He has nothing left to give. Perhaps Jeff deserves it. After all, he’s made a living doing what ever it takes to win. Maybe tonight was never his night to begin with… 

But it was. Not even God himself can stop this man...*not tonight*. Mick Foley has stopped the pinfall from taking place. As Foley gains vengeance on Angle, Jarrett knows that it’s now or never. _One final bullet in the chamber._ He grabs the guitar that has been by his side for years, and with all his might he destroys Angle with it. Even the best in the world can’t rise from that. 

Redemption at last…
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So Jarrett got his emotional win and Angle wanted a rematch. Jeff basically said no for a couple months until Angle had a match where he faced Rhino. If Angle won he got Jarrett, if he lost he left TNA. Well, duh. Not really sure about what happened in between that PPV and this one, but shit got even more personal and this is now a blood feud. 

The match from Genesis gets ****1/4 from me. Just a hair behind their first match, although most have this one higher STARZ wise. I recommend watching the BFG one first. They play off that match in this one (like Angle reverses some stuff that Jarrett got int he first match)


----------



## - Styles -

Very nice writeup Viva.

I really do hope they do JJ/Angle III but i think they'll toss in a Foley Angle match/feud in between.


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

Basically what he ^^ said, but you need to add that Angle was repeatedly talking about Jarrett's children becoming orphans and that Uncle Kurt would adopt them (with a creepy smile on his face). Angle also ripped on JJ's deceased wife which caused some guys in the TNA section to open a thread stating that they crossed the line with this one. Pretty intense stuff to say the least.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Every dvd is mostly in novemberish recent ones so there has not been any moty's yet for any indy show.


----------



## KingKicks

- Styles - said:


> Very nice writeup Viva.
> 
> I really do hope they do JJ/Angle III but i think they'll toss in a Foley Angle match/feud in between.


At the moment i'm hoping it leads to a third encounter at Lockdown but they may go with a Lethal Lockdown between MEM and The Frontline instead.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Andy3000 said:


> Someone care to give me just a quick backstory on Angle/Jarrett, because I intend to make it the first TNA match I've actually watch since 2007?
> 
> For what it's worth, my MOTY is Shawn v Cena from RAW on Monday. I've seen two matches this year, btw.


Before you watch Jarett/Angle, please watch Sabin vs Shelley to get you warmed up. Wrestling Clinic at its best. 

Nice Megan Sig BTW


----------



## seabs

*Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - No DQ - TNA Genesis 2009*
_****+_


----------



## Goku

thepunisherkills said:


> Before you watch Jarett/Angle, please watch Sabin vs Shelley to get you warmed up. *Wrestling Clinic at its best.*


Lol. Nothing close to it.


----------



## Taroostyles

^Actually it was, best X title match in like 2 years probably.


----------



## Blasko

Taroostyles said:


> ^Actually it was, best X title match in like 2 years probably.


 That's not really saying much.


----------



## -Mystery-

Angle/Jarrett would have been 5 with a better finish tbh.


----------



## paulwall50

I gave JJ vs. Angle- *** 3/4- I loved the intensity and heat in this one and you felt like these two really hated each other and it had some nice spots and told a great story.

Shelley vs. Sabin- *** 1/2- Don't know why people are ovverating this match. I ain't really see it as good as others did. It was entertaining no doubt but the most I'd understand giving it is *** 3/4 unless I'm missing something


----------



## Taroostyles

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> That's not really saying much.


Well there hasn't been anything ***** or close to it, there's still been quite a few great matches. (Sabin/Dutt/Lethal, Angle/Lethal, and Kaz/Petey come to mind. All of those are at or around **** IMO)

But I agree, it's not what it used to be. It was probably the best X title match since Sabin/Senshi now that I think about it really. 



-Mystery- said:


> Angle/Jarrett would have been 5 with a better finish tbh.


Yeah your probably right about that, still a tremendous match though and one of Jarrett's best matches in his entire career. It had an entirely different type of feel than almost anything you see in TNA these days.


----------



## AussieFan

Great review Viva.

Jarrett/Angle I - ****1/4
Jarrett/Angle II - ****1/2
Sabin/Shelley - ****1/2

Jarrett bumped like crazy in the 2nd encounter, which is the part I love the most about the match. He gave it all, in both matches. 2nd was a little better in terms of quality and etc. however the BFG had a much better ending.

JJ/Angle III needs to happen at Lockdown.. Just like my BTB, lmfao.


----------



## Blasko

X Division pretty much died when AJ, Joe and Daniels left to do bigger things. 

Well, just AJ and Joe.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Angle vs. Jarrett II ****1/4 - ****1/2
Shelly vs. Sabin **** 1/2

Shelly vs. Sabin is my current MOTY tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick

Can't say I'm feeling the ****1/2 love for Sabin/Shelley. It was an awesome match but not the classic a lot of people are saying it is. ****.


----------



## seabs

*Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - Raw 12.01.2009*
_***1/2_


----------



## Tarfu

Ownage™ said:


> Can't say I'm feeling the ****1/2 love for Sabin/Shelley. It was an awesome match but not the classic a lot of people are saying it is. ****.


I concur. It was a fun match, but it kinda felt too much like they were just chaining cool moves together, trying to keeping it fast-pased. Yeah, I liked the match, but it was no way near ****½. The finish sucked aswell.

But then we come to Jarrett vs. Angle, which was one of the best grudge matches I've seen in a while. The only thing was the finish: grudge matches _don't_ end in roll-ups. Get that TNA, get that...

Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - ***½
Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle - ****½


----------



## seabs

*Are me and Seph the only one's who preffered Sabin/Shelley to Angle/Jarrett?

Both were shit finishes but it's TNA I guess.*


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

Tarfu said:


> I concur. It was a fun match, but it kinda felt too much like they were just chaining cool moves together, trying to keeping it fast-pased. Yeah, I liked the match, but it was no way near ****½. The finish sucked aswell.
> 
> But then we come to Jarrett vs. Angle, which was one of the best grudge matches I've seen in a while. The only thing was the finish: *grudge matches don't end in roll-ups. Get that TNA, get that...*
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - ***½
> Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle - ****½


Yeah that's the only thing that really bugged me. If they just had Angle finish the match with the beatdown that followed the match and a tapout to the Ankle lock, the match would've been like ****3/4+ for me.


----------



## peep4life

Seabs said:


> *Are me and Seph the only one's who preffered Sabin/Shelley to Angle/Jarrett?
> 
> Both were shit finishes but it's TNA I guess.*


No I liked Sabin/Shelly better as well, ****1/2 from me. I kinda liked the finish, both men had thrown everything at the other, so Shelly had to outsmart Sabin.


----------



## Wiper

Sabin vs. Shelley ***½
Angle vs. Jarrett **** 

More this TNA!


----------



## Saint Dick

I haven't seen Angle/Jarrett in full yet but I saw the last couple minutes and I agree with Tarfu about the finish. There's nothing wrong with the finish itself, it worked great for HHH and Hardy at No Mercy, but you don't end a brutal grudge match like that.

As for the Sabin/Shelley finish, I liked it. It wasn't the most exciting conclusion but it made sense within the context of the match so thumbs up from me. The story was that Sabin and Shelley knew each other so well that in order to win someone had to pull off something the other guy wouldn't expect and that's exactly what Shelley did.


----------



## KingKicks

Ownage™ said:


> I haven't seen Angle/Jarrett in full yet but I saw the last couple minutes and I agree with Tarfu about the finish. There's nothing wrong with the finish itself, *it worked great for HHH and Hardy at No Mercy, but you don't end a brutal grudge match like that.
> *
> As for the Sabin/Shelley finish, I liked it. It wasn't the most exciting conclusion but it made sense within the context of the match so thumbs up from me. The story was that Sabin and Shelley knew each other so well that in order to win someone had to pull off something the other guy wouldn't expect and that's exactly what Shelley did.


Exactly. imo the perfect ending would of been Jarrett passing out in a pool of blood from the pain of the Anklelock.


----------



## Saint Dick

That would've owned.


----------



## Taroostyles

I agree Angle/Jarrett could've used a better finish, but even with the one they went with it's still atleast ****1/2 for me pretty easily.

I didn't like the Shelley/Sabin finish at 1st, but then after watching it again it really did make perfect sense. Personally I liked Angle/Jarrett more but I can see it either way, they're 2 totally different types of matches but the intensity and story in Angle/JJ just puts it over the top for me.


----------



## dav

Seabs said:


> *Are me and Seph the only one's who preffered Sabin/Shelley to Angle/Jarrett?
> 
> Both were shit finishes but it's TNA I guess.*


Naaaa i think Sabin/Shelley was better aswell. The finish to this match atleast sort of worked with Shelley being the sneaky heel that he is.

****1/2 match for that easy


----------



## ADN

I have Sabin/Shelley and Angle/Jarrett both at ****1/4, but I think Sabin/Shelley was better.


----------



## thepunisherkills

The Shelley/Sabin match finish was an Eddie Guerrero (finish)to a match on SD or a PPV, cant remember but it made sense here. 

You cant beat your best friend, then outsmart him.


----------



## AussieFan

Sabin/Shelley > Angle/Jarrett by a little tbh..


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

TNA Genesis 2009

Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin ****
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett ****1/2


----------



## sirdilznik

_I personally loved the ending to the Jarrett/Angle II match, I guess I'm in the minority. They both hit each other with their finishers and failed to win and they were both bloodied and completely spent when Ange used his unparalleled amateur wrestling pedigree to reverse Jarrett's pin attempt and squeak out a win. If anone in the Pro-Wrestling business would have a knowledge of reversals, positioning, and leverage, then it would definitely be the freakin' gold medalist Kurt Angle._


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

sirdilznik said:


> _I personally loved the ending to the Jarrett/Angle II match, I guess I'm in the minority. They both hit each other with their finishers and failed to win and they were both bloodied and completely spent when Ange used his unparalleled amateur wrestling pedigree to reverse Jarrett's pin attempt and squeak out a win. If anone in the Pro-Wrestling business would have a knowledge of reversals, positioning, and leverage, then it would definitely be the freakin' gold medalist Kurt Angle._


i dunno. i thought it was lame how it went from HATE-FILLED BRAWL!~ to Every Kurt Angle match of Finisher, kick-out, COUNTER!~, Repeat for 10 minutes.
It hurt the match, IMO.


----------



## Taroostyles

I actually thought even that part of the match was different than what you usually get from Angle, to each his own though. Yeah they did do a long ankle lock spot, but everything that preceded felt different to me and the whole air about the match was special.


----------



## Saint Dick

sirdilznik said:


> _I personally loved the ending to the Jarrett/Angle II match, I guess I'm in the minority. They both hit each other with their finishers and failed to win and they were both bloodied and completely spent when Ange used his unparalleled amateur wrestling pedigree to reverse Jarrett's pin attempt and squeak out a win. If anone in the Pro-Wrestling business would have a knowledge of reversals, positioning, and leverage, then it would definitely be the freakin' gold medalist Kurt Angle._


Yeah and it would've made perfect sense in a closely contested technical match but for the finish of a hate filled fight it didn't work.


----------



## Classless

Finish doesnt bother me. Angle was gonna do anything to win Jarrett and ended up out-smarting him.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 - ****3/4

Two completely different yet great matches. Love the hate between Aries & Jacobs as they do their best to kill each other while Nigel & Danielson do what they do best. Might have Nigel/Danielson rated a little high on first watch but it's great nonetheless.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> *ROH Rising Above 2009*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 - ****3/4
> 
> Two completely different yet great matches. Love the hate between Aries & Jacobs as they do their best to kill each other while Nigel & Danielson do what they do best. Might have Nigel/Danielson rated a little high on first watch but it's great nonetheless.


Did you get the torrent of it? If so, what's the quality like?


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™;6757571 said:


> Did you get the torrent of it? If so, what's the quality like?


Quality's ok, it's a tv rip, but you can tell it'd look better if you ordered it or bought it on dvd.

EDIT: Prazak's hair still looks just as bad. Taking hair tips from Albright is never a good idea.


----------



## vivalabrave

I don't buy this "torrent" story, now be honest KC...are you Dave Meltzer?


----------



## seabs

*I saw a MP4 TV Rip off it on torrent earlier today. I downloaded the last ROH PPV on torrent and tbh the quality was poor. Much rather wait till tommorow for a DVD Rip especially after seeing some of the ratings for the two main events.*


----------



## KingCrash

vivalabrave said:


> I don't buy this "torrent" story, now be honest KC...are you Dave Meltzer?


:side:

Depends. Do you think Meltzer secretly loves Chikara?


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> *ROH Rising Above 2009*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 - ****3/4
> 
> Two completely different yet great matches. Love the hate between Aries & Jacobs as they do their best to kill each other while Nigel & Danielson do what they do best. Might have Nigel/Danielson rated a little high on first watch but it's great nonetheless.


I had both matches 1/4* higher but it's probably due to EXTREME LIVE BIAS~! Really glad you enjoyed them. I was starting to think I was overrating them when I saw Meltzer's review and PWInsider's review. 

So I believe you when you say you watched them, but I'm just curious as to where it's showing already. Does DirectTV show it all day or something?


----------



## KingCrash

It might be but I got it off a torrent of a tvrip someone put up around 11AM my time. 

BTW, I don't think the Steenerico/Briscoes match went past 10 min. I know Mark was injured but I barely sat down to watch it and it was over. Maybe I'm just spoiled by long matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> It might be but I got it off a torrent of a tvrip someone put up around 11AM my time.
> 
> BTW, I don't think the Steenerico/Briscoes match went past 10 min. I know Mark was injured but I barely sat down to watch it and it was over. Maybe I'm just spoiled by long matches.


It was about 8


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well just watched Rising Above and

Jacobs vs Aries I Quit Match ****1/2(Loved the Endind)
Danielson vs McGuiness ****3/4

Great Two Matches and crowd made them even better


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> It was about 8


Too short but hey, more time for the two main events. And I love Claudio's ppv theme that sounded like it was made on a Casio keyboard.


----------



## Sephiroth

When it's the opener, that is a good length and you don't want your opener to outshine your uppercard (unless you are booking PWG...). The point isn't to have a MOTYC to open a show, it's to get the audience excited for the rest of the show.

Besides, this is obvious build to a real rematch they can build to better down the line instead of Briscoes just showing up and saying "Hey, give us a title shot."


----------



## ADN

*ROH Rising Above 2009*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2+


----------



## FITZ

The opener was too short. A few more minutes would have really added a lot.

And this is my first ROH PPV and I would just like to point out that Claudio is awesome.


----------



## New Blood

*Rising Above II*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries **** 1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson **** 1/2


----------



## FITZ

Now that I've seen the entire show I can say it was well worth the $15. 
I'm thinking ****1/2 for Nigel/Danielson and **** for Aires/Jacobs, both were incredible.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - I Quit Match*
_****1/4-1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship*
_****1/2+_


----------



## fadedouthero

*Rising Above 2009*

Aries vs. Jacobs (I Quit) - *****1/4*
Danielson vs. McGuinness - *****1/2*


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Rising Above 2009:*

Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Championship Match) - ****1/2 and my MOTY so far.


----------



## paulwall50

Danielson vs. Mcguiness- Rising Above 2009- **** 3/4 - what a match. Everything looked believable. Close nearfalls at the end and Dragon just not dying out without giving it everything he got was fantastic. Best match between the two that I've seen.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Rising Above 2009 (or isit 2008?)*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries (I Quit Match) *****½*

_Perfect end to the feud. It took the violence from the Vendetta II and Bound By Hate matches and then went even further. There were times during the match that you actually believed that Jacobs would have to kill Aries to get the win._

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) *****¾*
_
You already know what to expect from these two. The Claudio interference didn't take anything away from the match and Danielson showed how he can sell an injured leg better then anyone._
*
Early 2009 list*

1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Rising Above 2009 - ****¾
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ROH Rising Above 2009 - ****½
3 Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - TNA Genesis 2009 - ****¼-****½
4. Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka - Wrestle Kingdom III - ****¼
5. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Genesis 2009 - ****


----------



## thepunisherkills

Jimmy Jacobs vs Aries

**** 1/2

Brutal match and red hot like Jimmys hair


----------



## AussieFan

*Rising Above 09*

_Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - I Quit - _ *****-*


----------



## Blasko

I have the Jacobs/Aries, I Quit, at **** 1/4. Really fantastic booking here. I have yet to see the main event, I play on getting onto it after my recent love for Akira Taue dies down.
Taue <3


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I have the Jacobs/Aries, I Quit, at **** 1/4. Really fantastic booking here. I have yet to see the main event,* I play on getting onto it after my recent love for Akira Taue dies down.*
> Taue <3


So....never?


----------



## thepunisherkills

Sephiroth said:


> So....never?


Man I love Jimmys look, that beard is sick. :agree:


----------



## Saint Dick

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - Genesis - ****

Wow, that was awesome. The brawling, Jarrett's blade job, the Angle Slam off the ramp, Angle's chair shot and the selling (especially the facials) were all great. The only thing I didn't like was the finish. It didn't seem like the fitting end to the war they had but I guess the post-match assault from Angle kinda made up for it. Might go up to ****1/4 on a rewatch because I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## RACF

WK III
Shinsuke Nakamura and Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Takashi Sugiura ****

Rising Above 2009
Aries vs. Jacobs (I Quit) - ****
Danielson vs. McGuinness - ****1/4


----------



## dav

Rising Above 2009

Aries vs Jacobs - ****
Dragon vs Nigel - ****3/4 (Incredible my MOTY atm)


----------



## Saint Dick

Aries/Jacobs - ****1/4
Nigel/Dragon - ****1/2


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Southern Hostility - 06/12/2008:*

Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli (No DQ Match) - ****+


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

My current MOTY is Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - I Quit - ****1/4. Hadn't seen anything else of their feud, but just the video package before the match filled me in enough to understand why they wanted to kill each other, and the match was awesome. Haven't seen Nigel/Danielson from the same show yet, since I plan on watching all their singles matches in order .


----------



## volcanic

Dragon/McG from Rising Above is my current MOTY by a pretty comfortable margin. I wasn't even all that excited about it. I'd seen this match 6 times already. been there, done that, right? not this time. those last 10 minutes, man... that was wrestling. that was what I saw with my 7-year-old eyes before I even thought about the whole thing being rigged.


----------



## mateuspfc

*TNA X Division Championship - Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley - TNA Genesis 2009
****1/4*

REALLY good stuff here, one of the most athletic matches I've seen on past months. Too bad it'll be forgotten in 3 months.


----------



## dele

CZW Cage of Death X

5 Man Ladder Match - ***3/4

Cage of Death X - *** (not the best match, but it definitely delivered on brutality)


----------



## Blasko

CoD X was an absolute suck fest. * 1/4.


----------



## KingCrash

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> CoD X was an absolute suck fest. * 1/4.


Was it the "explosion" or Zandig himself that earned it that rating?


----------



## Blasko

KingCrash said:


> Was it the "explosion" or Zandig himself that earned it that rating?


 Whole thing was really awkward. Guys standing on the top of the structure, instead of going for the money, waiting for guys to get into place for the next spot. Not enough Brain Damage. Zandig looking absolutely out of shape and confused of what to do next and Devon Moore being, well, an immature no selling prick.

I'm sorry for asking you to upload that.


----------



## KingCrash

Told you it was bad. It wasn't even the worst match on the card. And as bad as Devon Moore is, Drew Blood is even worse. When you celebrate the fact that someone went blind and can't be at a show, you know they suck.


----------



## Spartanlax

I implore all of you to see Drew Blood's promo hyping COD X, since he was supposed to be in the ladder match. It starts pretty darn good, and as it goes on, he looks like he literally failed out of 3rd grade and never went back to school. "Ya know...there's ladders...and they can be weapons....yeah....". Tremendous.


----------



## milkman7

I just now got around to watching Wrestle Kingdom, and I have to say that it was great.
I think that Nakamura/Goto vs. Misawa/Sugiura was the best match on the card and deserves more mention.
Top 5 of 09
1.Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson-Rising Above
2.Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett-Genesis
3.Shinsuke Nakamura/Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa/Takashi Sugiura-Wrestle Kingdom III
4.Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs-Rising Above
5.Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka-Wrestle Kingdom III


----------



## KingCrash

I guess I'll put these here since the dvds just came out.

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2008*

Night One
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards - ****

Night Two
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****
Low Ki vs. Chris Hero - **** - ****1/4


----------



## ddog121

My list so far:

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels from Wrestlemania XXV = ***** 
Triple H vs. Undertaker vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Big Show vs. Vladimir Kozlov from No Way Out 09 = ****3/4 
Tyler Black and KENTA vs. Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima from Take No Prisoners 09 = ****1/2 
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin from Genesis 2009 ****1/4 
Suicide vs. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin vs. Jay Lethal vs. Consequences Creed (KOTM) from Slammiversary 09 = ****1/4 
John Cena vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Mike Knox (Chamber) from No Way Out 09 = ****1/4 
Bryan Danieslon vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs from Caged Collision = ****1/4
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels from Raw ****1/4 
Sheik Abdul Bashir and Motor City Machine Guns vs. Lethal Consequences and Eric Young from Sacrifice 2009 = **** 
Money in the Bank from Wrestlemania XXV = ****
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett from Genesis 2009 ****
Lethal Lockdown 2009 = **** 
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black from ROH on HD Net (Match 1)= ****
2009 Royal Rumble Match = ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge from Royal Rumble = ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries from ROH on HD Net = ****


----------



## milkman7

I decided to try out giving stars for the first time, so cut me some slack if you disagree. Some matches from early January that I have seen from AJPW and BJW:
AJPW 1/3/09-Keiji Muto & Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru Suzuki & NOSAWA Rongai-***1/2
BJW 1/2/09-Flourescent Lighttubes Deathmatch: Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Ryuji Ito & Shuji Ishikawa-***3/4
Ishikawa bleeding from the side of his head was awesome.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Just got round and watched Rising Above and thought it was a good show with the last two matches definately MOTYCs'.

Mcguiness vs. Danielson **** 1/2 - 3/4 
Aries vs. Jacobs I quit ****

Mcguiness vs. Danielson is my MOTY so far.


----------



## Caponex75

Nigel/Marafuji II - ****1/4
Moishima/Danielson-****-****1/4

The Shima/Danielson match was a tad bit of a letdown for me since people called it a five star match and I don't think it was better then the Strong/Stevens FWH but this is based after one watch.


----------



## ddog121

My Current MOTY List ( Updated with Royal Rumble matches)
Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley from Genesis 09 = ****1/4 
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels from 1-12 Raw = ****1/4 
Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle from Genesis 09 = ****
Royal Rumble Match from Royal Rumble 09 = ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge from Royal Rumble 09 = ****


----------



## dele

milkman7 said:


> BJW 1/2/09-Flourescent Lighttubes Deathmatch: Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Ryuji Ito & Shuji Ishikawa-***3/4
> Ishikawa bleeding from the side of his head was awesome.


I had it at **** just because I'm a big BJW fan. And yes, Ishikawa bleeding from the side of his head was ridiculous.


----------



## Devildude

OK, so barring any miracles like ROH delivering Final Battle or ASE to my doorstep tomorrow for no reason this is my top 5 for Dec/Jan.

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Championship Match) - ****1/2 - ROH Rising Above '09
Alex Shelley v Chris Sabin (X Div. Title Match) - ****1/4 - TNA Genesis '09
Kurt Angle v Jeff Jarrett - ****1/4 - TNA Genesis '09
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) - ****1/4 - ROH Rising Above '09
KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/4 - ****1/2 - NOAH 1/25


----------



## Derek

*01/25/2008
GHC Jr. Heavyweight title match
KENTA (C) vs. Kotaro Suzuki*

An enjoyable match here as KENTA is KENTA and Kotaro brings the HEEL~!, even channeling Eddie Guerrero at a couple of points. The finish is your typical end to a KENTA title defense, but why fix what isn't broken. My early MOTY and definitely worth a look.

*****1/4-****1/2*


----------



## Devildude

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2008 (Night One):*

Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards - ****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

2008 Royal Rumble Match.

I don't rate rumble matches with stars, but this was 5/5 in terms of straight up entertainment for me. 

Easily my MOTY so far, with Cena/Michaels from 1/12 in second. Bare in mind, I still haven't watched Angle/Jarrett or managed to finish the 1/4 New Japan show, so make of that what you will. I still want to see KENTA/Kotaro, but I really don't feel like dl/ing a 700+mb file to do so!

I know I'm gonna slip behind when it comes to this years stuff the farther we get into the year, but I just have so much shit from 20-30 years ago that is infinitely more interesting to me at the moment that I don't feel motivated to catch up.


----------



## Blasko

Here Andy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MELdzg17ZgY


----------



## antoniomare007

KENTA vs Kotaro is one the best single Jr matches i've seen in a long ass time


----------



## Devildude

antoniomare007 said:


> KENTA vs Kotaro is one the best single Jr matches i've seen in a long ass time


Echoing that statement.

*Pro Wrestling NOAH (25/1/09):*

KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/4 - ****1/2

God, I hope KENTA comes over to ROH for a few shows again.


----------



## Medic

Here's the link if you would rather not want to watch it on Youtube the file has been resized heaps. It's a long match so I don't know about the video qaulity of it because I haven't got around to downloading it yet but I'm sure it would be better picture than on Youtube.

I can't wait to see it I've heard that it's better than the NJPW vs NOAH tag from 1/4 which I have as my current puro MOTY.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GU83UWBZ
Credit to Mimikid for ripping it and Ryan for resizing it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

*KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki ****1/2*

This was my first experience with heel Kotaro, and as much of a fan I am of him as a face, him as a heel is wonderful. The new attire and haircut says bad ass all over it, but this whole match was all Kotaro heeling it up. Sure KENTA is great, but he did nothing great. Nothing new. 

Kotaro did some great stuff, and is getting major heat. Think a more in ring sound GAMMA. You know how GAMMA can make anyone look like the greatest face in the world cause he is such a dick. Same think will happen to Kotaro if he keeps this up. Like he did one spot when the ref had his back turned where he broke a chair, made a sound like he was hit, and then sold it, FAKE BLOOD AND ALL! It was great!

There were some great ref bumps and all the outside interference was spot on and I could feel the tension between each man's seconds.

KENTA bled a bunch, I don't know last time that happened. Most blood I ever remember in NOAH.

The Go 2 Sleep's were great, some of the best I have seen in years. Everything here was crisp and spot on, not a single botch.

So post match Nakajima challenged for the belt. The way I would book this is that right as KENTA should be winning Kotaro runs out and tries to ruin it, but Marvin comes out and beats down his former partner saving it for KENTA to win.

Between big shows these guys have some random conflicts in tag matches but nothing straight forward. They also have matches with others who are involved with members of the fued like Taiji and Danielson.

Finally they have the epic showdown-Kotaro, Nakajima, and Danielson vs. KENTA, Marvin, and Taiji have an elimination tagwhere as the final two Kotaro gets a dirty pin, but still a win.

At the next big show, so this is like June or May, Kotaro wins the Jr. title and gets it with a 100% clean win on KENTA. I then sleep for months after having several seizures of excitment at how great this fued was.

It works out perfect. KENTA looks strong and like a leader, ready to go fight some big people or keep killing Nakajima. Kotaro is the biggest heel this side of the fued between the Wild II members, and with the title he can create a new junior division, making all sorts of young and old look like the best faces in the world. '

If only...


----------



## milkman7

After my first viewing of the KENTA/Kotaro Suzuki match, I would say that it is the best match to happen in 2009.


----------



## Derek

I've read that KENTA actually used a blood capsule during the match. I wasn't too sure of this, but it would explain how he suddenly seemed to stop bleeding in the last quarter of the match


----------



## higgins4131

My Top 5 of the Year so far:
1) Danielson vs. Nigel - Rising Above
2) Tanaka vs. Nagata - Wrestle Kingdom
3) Shelley vs. Sabin - Genesis
4) Angle vs. Jarrett - Genesis
5) MCMG vs. No Limit - Wrestle Kingdom

I still need to watch the KENTA match that the past 6 or 8 posters have been talking about.

EDIT: Watched COD X and I wish I had that 20 minutes of my life back to stick my finger in an electrical socket or wait in line somewhere because either of those things would be better than that match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Here Andy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MELdzg17ZgY





Medic said:


> Here's the link if you would rather not want to watch it on Youtube the file has been resized heaps. It's a long match so I don't know about the video qaulity of it because I haven't got around to downloading it yet but I'm sure it would be better picture than on Youtube.
> 
> I can't wait to see it I've heard that it's better than the NJPW vs NOAH tag from 1/4 which I have as my current puro MOTY.
> 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GU83UWBZ
> Credit to Mimikid for ripping it and Ryan for resizing it.


You both = awesome.


----------



## higgins4131

Just watched the KENTA/Kotaro match. I would have to give it ****3/8. Awesome match but Danielson/Nigel is still my MOTY so far.


----------



## Pala!

Pro Wrestling NOAH 25th/1/2009:
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship:
KENTA Vs. Kotaro Sazuki

****3/4

This match was SOOO close to a *****. It had everything, it had the old school type with Kotaro playing the heel to a tee. KENTA was just KENTA, fucking awesome. At one point Sazuki used a blood capsul trying to the con the referee, really good stuff. This match was stiff as hell tbh. They played off Kotaro dodging the GTS for the whole match, then KENTA hits one of the best GTS's I have seen in a long time. He hits another one. This match could've easilly got a ***** from me, but I don't give ***** out very much.


----------



## mateuspfc

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki ****3/4*
Maaaan, this was one of the best matches I've even seen in my life. We're already used to both men talent, and adding to that the drama and the awesomeness of Suzuki's heelish tactics. The guy just was just on his Eddie Guerrero mood, and even busted out the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker, aswell as some heel tactics I had never seen in a match, EVER. His inumerous counters to the G2S were superb stuff. KENTA brought his usual awesomeness, and all of this carried this match to a completely different level of goodness. Ok, it was clear KENTA's blood was fake, but it doesn't take anything away from this brilliant contest.
Nagata-Tanaka can take a backseat, because this is my new MOTY, and probably one of the Top 5 Jr. matches EVER in NOAH.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG BOLA 2008 Night Two:*

Bryan Danielson vs TJ Perkins - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ****
Low Ki vs Chris Hero - ****1/4 (Definitely one of the stiffest matches I've ever seen - goddamn)

Also, a special mention to the extremely fun three-corner tag team match. Awesome show overall.


----------



## higgins4131

mateuspfc said:


> *GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
> KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki ****3/4*
> Maaaan, this was one of the best matches I've even seen in my life. We're already used to both men talent, and adding to that the drama and the awesomeness of Suzuki's heelish tactics. The guy just was just on his Eddie Guerrero mood, and even busted out the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker, aswell as some heel tactics I had never seen in a match, EVER. His inumerous counters to the G2S were superb stuff. KENTA brought his usual awesomeness, and all of this carried this match to a completely different level of goodness. Ok, it was clear KENTA's blood was fake, but it doesn't take anything away from this brilliant contest.
> Nagata-Tanaka can take a backseat, because this is my new MOTY, and probably one of the Top 5 Jr. matches EVER in NOAH.


I loved how Kotaro had his guy distract the ref and then bust the chair, bang it around a little bit and then get out the blood. Classic heel tactics. Those GTS's were the two best I have ever seen. On first view, I still have Nigel/Danielson as my MOTY but we will see on a second viewing.


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

Finally...

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

_Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - I Quit ****1/4_
Wow, that was intense. Gotta love Aries shoving away the referee when he tried to ask Jacobs the question. I had a little markout when _that person_ showed up.

_Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship ****1/2-****3/4_
What an awesome match. That reverse suplex into Tower of London made my day.


----------



## Burning Sword

*NOAH 1/25/09: GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title: KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki- ****1/4
*
Damn good match here and I enjoyed Suzuki's heel act throughout. The blood capsule spot was pretty crazy and my mom barged in and ask if it was real or it . Though, I feel that this was not on the level of KENTA/SUWA from '05. The two Go to Sleeps at the end were awesome and the finish did leave questions on what would happen if Suzuki was able to hit the Requiem.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe its just me but matches from BOLA *2008* don't belong in this goddamn thread. I don't care when the DVD was released.

Otherwise my 2007 MOTY is the extended cut of Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can Ams from 1992.


----------



## Saint Dick

*World Wrestling Entertainment*
Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble - ****
Jeff Hardy vs Edge - Royal Rumble - ***3/4
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 1/12 - ***3/4

*Total Nonstop Action Wrestling*
Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - Genesis - ****
Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - Genesis - ****

*Ring Of Honor*
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson - Rising Above - ****1/2
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs - Rising Above - ****1/4

Good start to the year. I'll update my list at the end of every month.


----------



## Goku

McQueen said:


> Otherwise my 2007 MOTY is the extended cut of Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can Ams from 1992.


:lmao

.

****3/4*

.

:side:


----------



## dele

Ring of Honor

Black/Jacobs - ****
McGuinness/Danielson - **** 1/4-1/2


----------



## milkman7

At the end of January here is my top five matches to take place in 2009, ROH Rising Above didn't actually take place in 09 so I am not going to count the two great matches from it.:

Honorable Mention-Royal Rumble Match: So far my WWE match of the year edging out Cena/Michaels by a slim margin
5. Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III
4. Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin-TNA Genesis
3. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III
2. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett-TNA Genesis
1. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki-NOAH 1/25/09


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Maybe its just me but matches from BOLA *2008* don't belong in this goddamn thread. I don't care when the DVD was released.
> 
> Otherwise my 2007 MOTY is the extended cut of Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can Ams from 1992.


:lmao :lmao

You're still the man. Plz come back .

Misawa/Sugi v Nak/Goto is my puro MOTY for this year after having watched it a couple days ago. I'll post a little more detail later.


----------



## -GP-

Man, it's hardly February and i'm already left behind...all i've watched this year is the Rumble and Rising Above...
Need to grab KENTA/Suzuki at some point.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Shit, man... even I'm more up to date. ME! Step yo' shit up .


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Shit, man... even I'm more up to date. ME! Step yo' shit up .


I just had one of my (incredibly) stupid moments where i spent a couple of seconds trying to figure out what internet acronym "ME" was (i was leaning towards "Man Up" but it didn't fit) before i realised it was just plain "me" :lmao :lmao
I really can't stop laughing now...


----------



## dele

KENTA vs Kentaro Suzuki - **** 1/2

Also, maybe one of the most insane g2s's I've seen in a long time from KENTA.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> I just had one of my (incredibly) stupid moments where i spent a couple of seconds trying to figure out what internet acronym "ME" was (i was leaning towards "Man Up" but it didn't fit) before i realised it was just plain "me" :lmao :lmao
> I really can't stop laughing now...


:lmao silly rabbit.

_Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura v Shinsuke Nakamura & Hiroki Goto (NJPW, 1/4)_

You know those people that don't buy Misawa's forearms as a credible finisher? Well, they're on cocaine. And not the good stuff, I mean the stuff that REALLY fucks with your head, man. *sniff* Anyway, *sniff*, this is awesome.

The strike battle between Misu and Nakamura at the beginning is great, because Misawa just fucking waffles him about 8 times and leaves him good and loopy. Sugiura and Nakamura hate each other because Nakamura is bland as fuck and Sugiura likes a bit of character in his bitches, so he BEATS it into him with his knees and elbows. Sugi's like the best possible Kurt Angle left on the earth, suplexing motherfuckers and hitting Angle Slams and breaking motherfuckers' ankles with his own twist on Kurt's moveset, only Sugi doesn't like to bust out his finishers 17 times a match and render them meaningless, and he has the patience to slow things down enough so guys can, y'know, sell. Actually, Sugiura's my favourite wrestler.

There's a great moment where he pisses off Nakamura in the corner, so Nak kinda pushes his forehead against Sugi's, but he clearly hasn't noticed that Misawa just tagged in. Misawa doesn't like to be ignored, so he grabs him and says "Hey. Look. Fuck you!" and elbows his nose across his face. If that doesn't make you smile, you either have no soul or you're one of those people that won't accept Misawa as a killing machine because you're on shitty cocaine. Actually, Misawa's my favourite wrestler.

Hiroki Goto is pretty much a non-factor in this, just kinda doing his stuff and letting everybody else do theirs. He throws some weak as FUCK looking forearms, though. Their shittyness is highlighted when he starts a forearm-fest with Mitsy, who makes him look like a pansy. Nakamura kicks Misawa squarely in the face with a koppou kick, though, so he gets off alright in the end. Actually, Nakamura's my favourite wres... nah, fuck that.

Last 5 minutes are great, and feature probably my favourite moment. Nak and Sugi are are trying to cave each others face in with forearms and slaps, but Nakamura's a raging queen and Sugiura slaps the shit out of him, so Nakamura just winds up and punches Sugiura squarely in the fucking jaw. Then he drops him on his head with a half-nelson suplex.

Nakamura making Sugiura tap didn't please me, but that's only because I don't heart Nakamura like I heart Sugiura. It made total sense, though, and it's SURELY going to lead to singles matches between Nak and Sugi and Nak and Misawa, because Misawa unleashing some Jap on Jap violence (can I say that?) on Nakamura would make my heart explode. True story. Nakamura's lariat counter into the cross armbreaker _is_ a neat finish, so I'm not exactly complaining.

Reason you should watch this - because I said so. 

*sniff*

****


----------



## milkman7

Andy3000 said:


> :lmao silly rabbit.
> 
> _Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura v Shinsuke Nakamura & Hiroki Goto (NJPW, 1/4)_
> 
> You know those people that don't buy Misawa's forearms as a credible finisher? Well, they're on cocaine. And not the good stuff, I mean the stuff that REALLY fucks with your head, man. *sniff* Anyway, *sniff*, this is awesome.
> 
> The strike battle between Misu and Nakamura at the beginning is great, because Misawa just fucking waffles him about 8 times and leaves him good and loopy. Sugiura and Nakamura hate each other because Nakamura is bland as fuck and Sugiura likes a bit of character in his bitches, so he BEATS it into him with his knees and elbows. Sugi's like the best possible Kurt Angle left on the earth, suplexing motherfuckers and hitting Angle Slams and breaking motherfuckers' ankles with his own twist on Kurt's moveset, only Sugi doesn't like to bust out his finishers 17 times a match and render them meaningless, and he has the patience to slow things down enough so guys can, y'know, sell. Actually, Sugiura's my favourite wrestler.
> 
> There's a great moment where he pisses off Nakamura in the corner, so Nak kinda pushes his forehead against Sugi's, but he clearly hasn't noticed that Misawa just tagged in. Misawa doesn't like to be ignored, so he grabs him and says "Hey. Look. Fuck you!" and elbows his nose across his face. If that doesn't make you smile, you either have no soul or you're one of those people that won't accept Misawa as a killing machine because you're on shitty cocaine. Actually, Misawa's my favourite wrestler.
> 
> Hiroki Goto is pretty much a non-factor in this, just kinda doing his stuff and letting everybody else do theirs. He throws some weak as FUCK looking forearms, though. Their shittyness is highlighted when he starts a forearm-fest with Mitsy, who makes him look like a pansy. Nakamura kicks Misawa squarely in the face with a koppou kick, though, so he gets off alright in the end. Actually, Nakamura's my favourite wres... nah, fuck that.
> 
> Last 5 minutes are great, and feature probably my favourite moment. Nak and Sugi are are trying to cave each others face in with forearms and slaps, but Nakamura's a raging queen and Sugiura slaps the shit out of him, so Nakamura just winds up and punches Sugiura squarely in the fucking jaw. Then he drops him on his head with a half-nelson suplex.
> 
> Nakamura making Sugiura tap didn't please me, but that's only because I don't heart Nakamura like I heart Sugiura. It made total sense, though, and it's SURELY going to lead to singles matches between Nak and Sugi and Nak and Misawa, because Misawa unleashing some Jap on Jap violence (can I say that?) on Nakamura would make my heart explode. True story. Nakamura's lariat counter into the cross armbreaker _is_ a neat finish, so I'm not exactly complaining.
> 
> Reason you should watch this - because I said so.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> ****


YES!!!! This match ruled and that is a very neat review, My favorite in the match is Mitsy, followed by Nak, then Sugi, and then the other guy (Goto)


----------



## -GP-

The great catch-up effort begins:


*KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki*
NOAH 25/1
I've never seen heel Suzuki to this extend before, but damn the dude is brilliant. 
Channeling heel Eddie all over the place, messing with the ref and just being a prick all around.
The sheer WIN of having the awesomness of Joe Higuchi give away his punk ass to the ref over the chair spot is also of note. 
Those G2Ss were beyond brutal btw.
*****1/4-****1/2*

*Aries vs. Jacobs - I Quit*
ROH Rising Above
Read a couple of reviews on this that bitched and moaned about the fact that PPV viewers wouldn't know about Lacey or how Aries' hand was _obviously_ not tied up in the chain, bla bla bla.
I loved it.
It was emotional, it was brutal, it had twists and turns and suspense since i don't pay much attention to results so i can watch shows with reasonable surprise factor, and i really enjoyed it.
Nobody can work a gimmick blood match these days like Jacobs can imo.
*****1/4*

*McGuinness vs. Danielson*
ROH Rising Above
Best Wrestlers in the World?
Yup.
I don't even know how to describe their matches anymore...
*****1/2*


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki *
NOAH 25/1
****1/4


----------



## thepunisherkills

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki

**** 1/2

Those counters near the end were sick. Kenta just went sick with it! Just plain awesome!

EDIT: Just saw Dragon vs Nigel **** 1/4

My listing after a couple of viewings 
1.)Kenta vs Suzuki
Just awesome!
2.)Dragon vs Nigel
Flying springboard senton nuff said
3.)Jacobs vs Aries
Bloody red like Jacobs hair
4.)Shelley vs Sabin
Sweet x-div action
5.)Jarett vs Angle
Taking it another notch, the third encounter shall be epic.


----------



## ADN

*NOAH 1/25*
KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - ****1/2

My current MOTY.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched Jarrett/Angle from TNA Genesis, which would be the first TNA match I've watched in about two and a half years. 

It's really, really good. Hell it's pretty damn great, but it's definitely not my MOTY. It doesn't really suffer from the same things I usually hate about Angle's matches, and he's pretty good at being a dick in this. Jarrett's an equally good babyface. The opening stages are perfectly fine, and I do get the sense Jarrett hates Angle. Angle using a headlock when he's supposed to despise someone would generally annoy me, but I got the idea that just beating Jarrett and picking up a win after Jeff took the last one would make him happy enough. That's part of the reason I'm kinda indifferent towards the roll-up finish, whereas a lot of people saw it as being anti-climactic.

My favourite section of the match is by far the 'Jarrett blades --> stare down in the ring' segment. The ring bell shot was sick, although I'd prefer even Michael Cole calling it to Don fucking West calling it like his prostate just exploded through his own asshole. Tenay is atrocious compared to his WCW run, too. The DDT hope spot from Jarrett was great, and it set up the "both guys are fucked and puching each other" spot on the ramp's edge. The Angle Slam spot is just ridiculous. There's just no way that could've been safe, and Jeff cleared the fucking table and landed squarely on his pelvis on concrete. Angle's a fucking lunatic anyway, and his body's broken down so much that I'd be surprised if he got hit by a fuckin' tank and gave a shit. The slow crawl down the ramp is a great way to slow things down, and the staredown in the ring is a great "shit is fucking ON" moment.

TNA fans confuse me, though. I mean, they do the punch exchange in the ring as the crowd do the "BOOOO.... YEEEEEAH" shtick along with it, but the crowd fucking boo both guys' punches. There's cheering, but the cheers are drowned out by the boos, and I had no choice but to laugh at that.

Finishing stretch is pretty good, too. Angle asking the fans which weapon he should use to hit Jeff with - which seemed almost as un-heel like in this situation as possible to begin with - only to flip them off and use the weapon they didn't want was a cool spot. Angle goes a little Angle Slam and Ankle Lock happy, but he's pretty much left them meaningless anyway, so I guess it doesn't really matter if it didn't end with one of them. Jarrett sold the ankle great, btw, although I believe he was legit fucked up after almost being crippled anyway.

Like I said, the roll up finish didn't bother me too much, but I probably would like to have seen something a little more decisive in the end. Angle making JJ pass out in the Ankle Lock would've been _perfect_, but no such luck.

Both guys looked really good here, and Jeff really surprised me at how awesome he was, having probably the second best match of his entire career. I still have no interest in watching Kurt Angle wrestle for the most part, though, despite him being good in this.

****


----------



## Saint Dick

Great review Andy. I'm one of the people you mentioned that didn't like the finish. It just didn't seem fitting to me, even though I considered the same thing you did about Angle wanting the win so bad that the hate was almost secondary at that point. The beatdown afterwards kinda made up for the softish finish too so maybe I'm being a bit harsh. Finish aside I really dug that match though.


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> Like I said, the roll up finish didn't bother me too much, but I probably would like to have seen something a little more decisive in the end. Angle making JJ pass out in the Ankle Lock would've been _perfect_, but no such luck.


This was the exact ending that I believed would of been perfect. 
Have Jarrett pass out in a pool of blood while in the Anklelock.


----------



## Saint Dick

I'm in agreement.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Andy3000 said:


> Watched Jarrett/Angle from TNA Genesis, which would be the first TNA match I've watched in about two and a half years.
> 
> It's really, really good. Hell it's pretty damn great, but it's definitely not my MOTY. It doesn't really suffer from the same things I usually hate about Angle's matches, and he's pretty good at being a dick in this. Jarrett's an equally good babyface. The opening stages are perfectly fine, and I do get the sense Jarrett hates Angle. Angle using a headlock when he's supposed to despise someone would generally annoy me, but I got the idea that just beating Jarrett and picking up a win after Jeff took the last one would make him happy enough. That's part of the reason I'm kinda indifferent towards the roll-up finish, whereas a lot of people saw it as being anti-climactic.
> 
> My favourite section of the match is by far the 'Jarrett blades --> stare down in the ring' segment. The ring bell shot was sick, although I'd prefer even Michael Cole calling it to Don fucking West calling it like his prostate just exploded through his own asshole. Tenay is atrocious compared to his WCW run, too. The DDT hope spot from Jarrett was great, and it set up the "both guys are fucked and puching each other" spot on the ramp's edge. The Angle Slam spot is just ridiculous. There's just no way that could've been safe, and Jeff cleared the fucking table and landed squarely on his pelvis on concrete. Angle's a fucking lunatic anyway, and his body's broken down so much that I'd be surprised if he got hit by a fuckin' tank and gave a shit. The slow crawl down the ramp is a great way to slow things down, and the staredown in the ring is a great "shit is fucking ON" moment.
> 
> TNA fans confuse me, though. I mean, they do the punch exchange in the ring as the crowd do the "BOOOO.... YEEEEEAH" shtick along with it, but the crowd fucking boo both guys' punches. There's cheering, but the cheers are drowned out by the boos, and I had no choice but to laugh at that.
> 
> Finishing stretch is pretty good, too. Angle asking the fans which weapon he should use to hit Jeff with - which seemed almost as un-heel like in this situation as possible to begin with - only to flip them off and use the weapon they didn't want was a cool spot. Angle goes a little Angle Slam and Ankle Lock happy, but he's pretty much left them meaningless anyway, so I guess it doesn't really matter if it didn't end with one of them. Jarrett sold the ankle great, btw, although I believe he was legit fucked up after almost being crippled anyway.
> 
> Like I said, the roll up finish didn't bother me too much, but I probably would like to have seen something a little more decisive in the end. Angle making JJ pass out in the Ankle Lock would've been _perfect_, but no such luck.
> 
> Both guys looked really good here, and Jeff really surprised me at how awesome he was, having probably the second best match of his entire career. I still have no interest in watching Kurt Angle wrestle for the most part, though, despite him being good in this.
> 
> ****


I recommend you watching Abyss vs Angle - Falls count anywhere and AJ vs Angle Last man Standing

ANGLE was TNA's MVP for 08, seriously dude.


----------



## milkman7

thepunisherkills said:


> I recommend you watching Abyss vs Angle - Falls count anywhere and AJ vs Angle Last man Standing
> 
> ANGLE was TNA's MVP for 08, seriously dude.


Yes watch both of those, they rule all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I believe that he was, but it simply comes down to the fact that I just don't like Angle in the ring, and become very tired of watching him after not too long. I may check them out at some point in the distant future, but right now I'm focusing on getting through 2009's stuff as well as the mountains of other stuff I have from other promotions.


----------



## Saint Dick

I enjoyed his 08 stuff more than a lot of his WWE work.


----------



## milkman7

Ownage™ said:


> I enjoyed his 08 stuff more than a lot of his WWE work.


tbh so did I, but I really enjoyed his WWE stuff.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

_GHC Jr. Title Match - KENTA v Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH, 1/25/09)_

Man, Kotaro must've fiddled with KENTA girlfriend or something, because the champ just stiffs the living daylights out of him at the start of this. And that was _before_ Kotaro decided to take a spike to his face.

And what the fuck happened to Kotaro Suzuki?! Last time I saw hhim he was all bland and FIGHTING SPIRIT~ and all that generic bullshit, and now he's channelling Eddie Guerrero and kicking people in the balls and pretending he's the one bieng kicked and bursting freakin' blood capsules over his own head. He was really good in this, and I must admit, I was a little surprised just how good. 

Reason being; too many heels in Japan are... well, they insist upon themselves. The only heel I can remember actually thinking was awesome at being a total dick was SUWA, but Kotaro does a perfectly fine job here. I mean, he's not on SUWA's level of dickheadedness, and the KENTA/SUWA match from 2005 is better than this one down to the fact SUWA just acts like a guy that legit does not give a flying fuck and wants to cheat and destroy stuff because, well, he doesn't give a shit. That was for the junior title, too, but SUWA was so awesome in the sense that, had he won that match, the title would've been secondary to him having fun destroying people and property. Kotaro struck me as someone similar in this, although granted, he seemed more like someone that was "playing" the heel, as opposed to actually _being_ a complete dick. He busts out the spike, he tries to get KENTA DQd, he drags the ref' in front of him to take numerous blows... all great methods of cheating, but then he almost undermines the need to do that by going and actually *wrestling* a fantastic match, countering almost everything and never really giving the sense that he _needed_ to cheat. He just never had the sense of desperation that the best heels have; guys like Eddie, who he reminded me of, ironically. But alas, I take what I can get, and I really did enjoy Kotaro here.

I also found in interesting that KENTA, who had the opportunity to get revenge by spiking Kotaro like he himself had been earlier, was cheered when he took the good guy route and gave the spike to the ref', opting to go kick Kotaro in the face some mroe instead. I know, a babyface being cheered for actually acting like a good guy... shocking! But Stateside, had John Cena taken a steel chair that Chris Jericho used to bash his brains out 2 minutes earlier and decided to take the moral highroud and hand it over to the referee, there'd probably be about 6 threads created in the WWE section titled "OMG JOHN CENA IS SUCH A FUCKING PUSSY! TURN HEEL PUSSY!" Nothing observation, really, but I find the differences in cultures pretty fascinating.

The last 15 minutes of so are really great in this. Some of the extended counter/reversal sequences were legit tremendous, and the teases for the G2S were really great. Kotaro finally hitting the Blue Destiny was a fucking terrific near fall, because you could just hear the crowd go "nooooo" when he covered KENTA. Then he kicked out and they totally lost their shit.

The first G2S was really great as well, since it came out of nowhere due to everybody really expecting about 5 counters or reversals before he'd be able to hit it. 3 slaps, and BANG, Go 2 Sleep. It looked pretty nasty, too. The second G2S was just sick, though. The kicks before it, with KENTA saying "uh uh, I'm 'bout to tattoo my boot laces onto this motherfuckers cheek" and just NUKING him with it, before picking him up and giving him an even nastier G2S was a perfect finish. Decisive, and KENTA gets some payback for being stabbed in the forehead earlier in the match.

Match of the year with a bullet.

_****1/4_


----------



## AussieFan

Great review on Angle/Jarrett II Andy, I couldn't believe it when Angle Olympic Slammed Jarret in that dangerous spot.

Great match, ****1/2, my MOTY so far is Sabin vs Shelley though...


----------



## milkman7

~AussieFan~ said:


> Great review on Angle/Jarrett II Andy, I couldn't believe it when Angle Olympic Slammed Jarret in that dangerous spot.
> 
> Great match, ****1/2, my MOTY so far is Sabin vs Shelley though...


Both of those matches are great, but if you thought those matches are great you should check out KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki, it's available in multimedia section. I guess I just pimped that match.


----------



## Saint Dick

Sabin/Shelley is pretty overrated imo. It was a good spot based match with high levels of athleticism and execution, and even some storytelling and psychology, but ****1/2? Really? I guess people like this type of match more than me because I thought a lot of people overrated the Victory Road '08 opener too but Sabin/Shelley is a low **** for me. Wouldn't even think of going higher.


----------



## Tarfu

Ownage said:


> Sabin/Shelley is pretty overrated imo.


Indeed. I watched the match, liked it, but it was really nothing _that_ memorable. But alot of people enjoy fast-pased spotfest, so what can you do?

My current and only MOTYC of 2009 is Jarrett vs. Angle from Genesis. But if Rising Above really is eligible, then ofcourse Jacobs vs. Aries and McGuinness vs. Danielson should be added.


----------



## Goku

I had a lot of problems with Sabin|Shelly. The beginning wasn't entertaining enough to keep me involved in the match and the spot and spot got repetitive fast. The execution wasn't the greatest in the match either so no extra points for that either. It just didn't click well enough. ****1/2* at most and I would go lower before going higher

As for the VR 08 opener, first time I saw it I absolutely loved it and I mean 4 star love. A couple of my friends wanted to see it and I watched it again but then it was just the same thing I saw again and it wasn't interesting enough that I could concentrate on it. Same rating for this match as well

Angle|Jarrett, I really think I must watch again. I loved the match more than the BFG one but I didn't think it was 4 star material either. There was a massive portion of the match that they were just lying around and the brawling didn't feel anything above average either. The great story and the epic moments here and there is what carried it. But like I said, I have to watch it again.

My MOTY at the moment is the Royal Rumble match, which I have at 4 stars. Being the Rumble match, watching it LIVE was a great treat but on second viewing, it was still as good. The first ten entrants were brilliantly booked. There were some mid card dead spots but the main guys were in the match for a long while. And me being a Big Show fan, wasn't left disappointed at the #30 entrant although I did think that the #29 spot could've been utilized better. The finish was kind of predictable but it was entertaining. This would probably go in my favorite 5 Rumble matches.


----------



## Saint Dick

Angle/Jarrett was awesome. The only thing I didn't like was the finish. Agreed with you about the Rumble although I think Angle/Jarrett was just as good or better.


----------



## seabs

*The Rumble match is probably my MOTY so far just ahead of Sabin/Shelley and Angle/Jarrett. Havent seen KENTA/Suzuki yet though.

Bare in mind that Aries/Jacobs and Danielson/McGuinness are 08 matches *


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 1/25/09
GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki *****¼*

Really great match. When did Kotaro become so awesome? because his antics really added to the match imo.


----------



## Saint Dick

I might have to give that match a look after seeing the amount of praise it's getting.


----------



## Taroostyles

Angle/Jarrett and Sabin/Shelley were both significantly better than the Rumble IMO.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

INVINCIBLE said:


> My MOTY at the moment is the Royal Rumble match, which I have at 4 stars. Being the Rumble match, watching it LIVE was a great treat but on second viewing, it was still as good. The first ten entrants were brilliantly booked. There were some mid card dead spots but the main guys were in the match for a long while. And me being a Big Show fan, wasn't left disappointed at the #30 entrant although I did think that the #29 spot could've been utilized better. The finish was kind of predictable but it was entertaining. This would probably go in my favorite 5 Rumble matches.


Agreed with all of this, and it sits just behind KENTA/Kotaro as my MOTY right now. When I spoke about it the first time I mentioned that the first 4 entrants were awesome, and I think you then pointed out that you thought the entrants beyond that were just as great. While I absolutely loved the first 4, I agree that everything after that was great, too. I've watched it close to 4 times, and it never fails to live up to the last watch. I _never_ watch a match 4 times in a week, but this was just awesome.

No idea what I'd say for snowflakes, but it's probably my second favourite rumble match ever.



Seabs said:


> *Bare in mind that Aries/Jacobs and Danielson/McGuinness are 08 matches *


I'd still say both are eligable, though; they did air in 2009, after all. Speaking of which, I downloaded your Aries/Dragon upload, and it only plays audio. Any idea what kind of codec or other fancy computer gizmo shit I need to get it to play? Remember, I'm retarded with computers.



Ownage™ said:


> I might have to give that match a look after seeing the amount of praise it's getting.


I seriously would. A lot of junior matches tend to lack any character I feel, but this one brings plenty of it. And the HATE~ is brought big time.


----------



## seabs

Andy3000 said:


> I'd still say both are eligable, though; they did air in 2009, after all. Speaking of which, I downloaded your Aries/Dragon upload, and it only plays audio. Any idea what kind of codec or other fancy computer gizmo shit I need to get it to play? Remember, I'm retarded with computers.


*Download this to play it.*


----------



## Goku

Andy3000 said:


> Agreed with all of this, and it sits just behind KENTA/Kotaro as my MOTY right now. When I spoke about it the first time I mentioned that the first 4 entrants were awesome, and I think you then pointed out that you thought the entrants beyond that were just as great. While I absolutely loved the first 4, I agree that everything after that was great, too. I've watched it close to 4 times, and it never fails to live up to the last watch. I _never_ watch a match 4 times in a week, but this was just awesome.
> 
> No idea what I'd say for snowflakes, but it's probably my second favourite rumble match ever.


4 times ??? That's just crazy, especially for you. I've seen it twice.

I should watch KENTA|Kotaro sometime


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> I'd still say both are eligable, though; they did air in 2009, after all.


Yeah, i'd count them too, main reason being it's much easier to think in terms of air dates and nobody mentioned them in the 2008 list (because they weren't around) so it kinda leaves some matches out of the loop if we go on strict match date terms.
Plus it's a pretty steady convention to count the last couple of ROH and other Indy shows this way, it's not like we're dragging up ancient matches for it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seabs said:


> *Download this to play it.*


Awesome. Top man.



INVINCIBLE said:


> 4 times ??? That's just crazy, especially for you. I've seen it twice.
> 
> I should watch KENTA|Kotaro sometime


I know, right? In fairness, I only _really_ watched it twice (maybe twice in full and then the second half the third time), since I pretty much had it on in the background while I was working. It was infinitely more interesting than what I was doing for work, though.


----------



## Goku

Andy3000 said:


> I know, right? In fairness, I only _really_ watched it twice (maybe twice in full and then the second half the third time), since I pretty much had it on in the background while I was working. It was infinitely more interesting than what I was doing for work, though.


That's pretty much how I watch 50% of my wrestling, especially current stuff.


----------



## milkman7

My tv motyc list:
3. William Regal vs CM Punk-Raw 1/19/09 ( I didn't like it all that much after first watch, but I warmed up to it after a second viewing)
2. Matt Hardy vs Jack Swagger-ECW 1/13/09
1. Shawn Michaels vs John Cena-Raw 1/12/09


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 25.01.2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## thepunisherkills

The Rumble shouldn't even be considered a legit MOTY contender. Its silly!
You have guys throwing each other out of the ring. Wheres the psychology in that?


----------



## Saint Dick

Yeah because psychology is the only important element of a good match.


----------



## Goku

So then all spotfests should also be banned from a MOTY list ?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

thepunisherkills said:


> The Rumble shouldn't even be considered a legit MOTY contender. Its silly!
> You have guys throwing each other out of the ring. Wheres the psychology in that?


This statement in and of itself is silly.

The psychology of it is thirty guys trying to win a spot in the mian event of the biggest show of the year. And it's infinitely more fun than half the stuff from this year.


----------



## -GP-

I believe i read somewhere that Pat Patterson is the guy booking pretty much everything in the Rumbles because he has a knack for it.
I don't know if there's a bad gay joke about 30 sweaty men in there somewhere, but as far as psychology goes, the 2007 Rumble for example (the one with Taker and HBK going last), had me closer to the end of my seat in the final moments than, say, 95% of wrestling i watch.

Wouldn't call this year's a MOTYC for me, as i just didn't get into it much, but disqualifying every Rumble with the "psychology" reasoning is pretty silly imo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Patterson actually books a lot of matches. He's pretty much retired now, but he'll still help out a lot, and puts in a ton of time for the "big" matches, if needed. When it comes to booking rumbles spot by spot, Patterson is leaps and bounds better than anybody. He was the one that came up with the finish for the '07 rumble, too, on account of marking HARD (snap) for Shawn/Undertaker confrontations.

And yeah, that rumble, especially the finishing stretch, was phenomenal, and sucked me in more than anything that year.


----------



## Bubz

I just watched two matches...Dragon vs Morishima - Final Battle and Dragon vs Nigel - Rising Above...both awesome matches! but i LOVED the Rising Above match! amazing! i will probably rate this higher than a lot of people but i give it ****3/4, that's on 1st viewing though, my expectations probably weren't as high as they should of been, thats probably why i loved it so much, as i didn't expect the awesomeness!

Dragon vs Mori i have at ****1/2 awesome as well!


----------



## Chiller88

Top 5 so far from what I've seen...

1. Angle vs. Jarrett - TNA Genesis
2. McGuinness vs. Danielson - ROH Rising Above
3. Aries vs. Jacobs - "I Quit" - ROH Rising Above
4. Shelley vs. Sabin - TNA Genesis
5. Edge vs. Jeff - WWE Royal Rumble 

Does Rising Above count as '09? 

Speaking of the Rumble match, I'd probably put it as #5 or #6 on my list. I need to give it another watch.


----------



## ADN

My top 5

KENTA/Suzuki - ****1/2
Sabin/Shelley - ****1/4
Jarrett/Angle - ****1/4
Edge/Jeff - ***1/2
Cena/HBK (First 09 match) - ***1/2




Chiller88 said:


> Top 5 so far from what I've seen...
> 
> 1. Angle vs. Jarrett - TNA Genesis
> 2. McGuinness vs. Danielson - ROH Rising Above
> 3. Aries vs. Jacobs - "I Quit" - ROH Rising Above
> 4. Shelley vs. Sabin - TNA Genesis
> 5. Edge vs. Jeff - WWE Royal Rumble
> 
> *Does Rising Above count as '09? *
> 
> Speaking of the Rumble match, I'd probably put it as #5 or #6 on my list. I need to give it another watch.


No.


----------



## dele

I will, again, recommend:

BJW 1/2
Light tubes deathmatch
Yuko Miyamoto and Takashi Sasaki vs Ryuji Ito and Shuji Ishikawa
***3/4 - ****
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kstqGlkj9JU part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1l8nhAxNu0 part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJd_Ytld1B0 part 3


----------



## KingKicks

Chiller88 said:


> Top 5 so far from what I've seen...
> 
> 1. Angle vs. Jarrett - TNA Genesis
> 2. McGuinness vs. Danielson - ROH Rising Above
> 3. Aries vs. Jacobs - "I Quit" - ROH Rising Above
> 4. Shelley vs. Sabin - TNA Genesis
> 5. Edge vs. Jeff - WWE Royal Rumble
> 
> *Does Rising Above count as '09? *
> 
> Speaking of the Rumble match, I'd probably put it as #5 or #6 on my list. I need to give it another watch.


tbh it's up to you. Alot of people (myself included) counted Aries/Nigel from the first Rising Above as a 2008 MOTYC despite happening in 2007 but being shown on PPV in 2008.


----------



## fadedouthero

Yeah. My opinion is that the final ROH weekend of the year (Final Battle included, those shows are usually the only shows of December for them) I just throw into the next year's list.


----------



## milkman7

dele said:


> I will, again, recommend:
> 
> BJW 1/2
> Light tubes deathmatch
> Yuko Miyamoto and Takashi Sasaki vs Ryuji Ito and Shuji Ishikawa
> ***3/4 - ****
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kstqGlkj9JU part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1l8nhAxNu0 part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJd_Ytld1B0 part 3


Watch this, NOW!!!! Awesome blade job by Ishikawa.


----------



## dele

milkman7 said:


> Watch this, NOW!!!! Awesome blade job by Ishikawa.


He didn't blade, Takashi kicked too low.


----------



## milkman7

dele said:


> He didn't blade, Takashi kicked too low.


That makes it even more awesome, it's been awhile since I watched the match, my bad.


----------



## milkman7

A match that deserves recognition, but, imo, was overshadowed by the KENTA/Suzuki match on the same card:
*NOAH 1/25/09*
Kensuke Sasaki/Katuhiko Nakajima vs Jun Akiyama/Syuhei Taniguchi

Another pretty good match:
*CMLL 1/5/09*
Torneo Cibernetico
Hijo del Fantasma/Mascara Dorada/Pegaso Xtreme/Sagrado/Valiente vs. Euforia/Loco Max/Nosferatu/Skandalo/Virus

ECW has been great this year, so I thought I would should them some love with some tvmotyc nominations:
*1/6/09*
Finlay vs Jack Swagger
Matt Hardy vs Mark Henry
*1/13/09*
Matt Hardy vs Jack Swagger
*2/3/09*
Finlay vs Jack Swagger

Smackdown has had a couple as well:
*1/16/09*
Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
*1/23/09*
Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin

Raw has been pretty good as well:
*1/12/09*
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels
*1/26/09*
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels
*2/2/09*
Kofi Kingston/Rey Mysterio vs Mike Knox/Kane
John Cena vs Chris Jericho

TNA has one:
*1/1/09*
Beer Money, Inc. vs LAX


----------



## dav

*No Way Out 2009*

SD Chamber - ****
Raw Chamber - ****1/2

Both Pretty Fantastic matches, but i liked the Raw one a little better.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

No Way Out 2009

Raw Elimination Chamber - **** 1/2 - **** 3/4


----------



## dele

dav_12345 said:


> Raw Chamber - ****1/2





Mr Joe Perfect said:


> No Way Out 2009
> 
> Raw Elimination Chamber - **** 1/2 - **** 3/4


Are you fucking kidding me? The Raw chamber had 3-4 cool spots and it gets that high of a rating?!?!?
Yeah, let's take our most brutal match type, spend 3 minutes of it outside the ring, and have NO ONE bleed whatsoever!! That should get the job done!!
Not to mention 3 of the participants played a non factor.

*** 1/2 MAX


----------



## seabs

*WWE No Way Out 2009*

*Edge vs Jeff Hardy vs Vladimir Koslov vs Big Show vs Triple H vs Undertaker - Elimination Chamber - World Heavyweight Championship*

_Really rattled my brains when I saw this one was first on the card. Should have been the main event but ends up first on the card. All became apparant as to why later on in the show of course. 

Good choice of starting duo with Jeff and Edge and a great start to the match with the early twist of Edge, the champ being eliminated first. At first I was just thinking what the fuck happened but come the end of the night it was a genius move.

Koslov comes in and does his usual battering stuff on Hardy and then Show comes in and spends another 5 minutes double teaming Jeff with Koslov. Wasn't a massive fan of the longer 5 minute intervals than the norm but I thought it worked well in the Raw Chamber. This 10 minute period here really killed a lot of the match of for me. 

Fortunatly though Trips and Taker then enter the match and fuck they dont half turn it around. Trips takes some awesome bumps on the steel, as does Jeff. Koslov's elimination worked well as it didn't make him look weak. Hardy's swanton off the top of the chamber pod came off really well too imo. He seems to botch every other move now and even almost managed to get in the way of Show throwing Hardy into Trips.

Then we get down to the final two, Trips & Taker. From here it's just simply awesome stuff. The double tombstone reversal was great and I actually though Taker could actually have Trips here and win the title. Glad that it took Trips two pedigrees to put Taker away too.

Great match and from Trips' introduction onwards it's awesome stuff especially the Taker/Trips stuff. The 10 minutes with Koslov, Show and Hardy hurt my rating of the match a lot though.

***3/4_

*Randy Orton vs Shane McMahon - No Holds Barred*

_Probably enjoyed this a bit more than anyone else but who cares. Shane never really has a bad match does he. He's a perfect hardcore match worker and does his role in these matches so well on a consistent basis. Great showing from him even with him not being in a match in a good few years.

Glad that they got straight to the hardcore wrestling and didn't go through the routine that some hardcore matches do where they try and wrestle for a bit before going to the weapons which wouldn't have made any sense. Shane gets in his usual coast to coast drop kick on the bin which has kind of lost its significance and suprise factor now. Really wanted him to hit that diving elbow on Orton through the table but it was never gonna happen after he left it so long. The spot where Shane smacked the TV screen over Orton's head was sick and I dont think Orton bladed. Pretty sure that he was genuinly busted open by the shot. Shane's reaction and the fact Orton didnt have any time to blade either make me think so. Thought they worked the Priceless involvment perfectly to. I feared for the worst when they showed up when the match was just getting momentum but thankfully Orton sent them to the back. Good move having Shane get the better of them.

The finish was awesome. I love it when they make a backstage promo before hand tie in with the actual match and not just be pointless. Orton pleading with Shane to stop was awesome. As was Shane going for the punt kick on Orton to totally avenge Orton's attack on his dad. Obviously Shane wasn't gonna get the better of him but they did a great job of having Shane win the battle but Orton win the war. Fantastic RKO reversal to the punt too. Fantastic brawl.

***3/4_

*Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho vs Kane vs Mike Knox vs Edge vs John Cena - Elimination Chamber - WWE Championship*

_What an AMAZING match this was. From the get go I just loved every last second of it. Edge coming down the ramp to attack Kofi during his entrance was awesome. Totally unexpected and easily one of the best swerves in recent history. Great to see an unpredictable swerve that not only no one saw coming but actually made sense too and worked perfectly. Then of course Rey comes down to try and help Kofi and goes mad at Edge. Edge played his role in this match to absolute perfection btw. As to did Rey. Awesome stuff how they managed to set up this little feud in just the one match.

So Edge thinks he's the bees knees with his cunning move but soon ends up realising he's locked himself in a chamber full of his old enemies from his time on Raw. Love how they address old feuds like they did with Kane and Cena against Edge. 

Jericho & Rey were easily the two best guys to go at it from the start. Where Rey and Edge may get all the credit for their superb roles in the match, Jericho played a blinder also that shouldn't be forgotten about. Really enjoyed seeing him play a face of sorts at times against guys like Kane, Knox and Edge. The first 5 minutes of action between Rey and Chris were great. Rey has two awesome spots where he smacks the chamber pod and going through the corner of the ring (to which Kane's reaction was great) and of course the crazy hurricarana from the roof of the chamber. Much better than anything Jeff "spot monkey" Hardy could ever pull off.

Kane's next in and does his role well. Rey was the right guy to eliminate him with their past feud. Knox is the next big guy to come in and basically do the same role that Kane had just done. I must admit, although he has absolutely no right to be in the match, Knox played his role well. Probably the best I've seen him in a WWE ring to date. Got in some nice offense and then left. Job well done imo Mike. Well done.

Then enter Edge. His look of pleasure at getting into the match and then quickly realising Rey was still in and coming for him was great. Rey played the pissed off friend superbly too. The 5 minute period with Rey, Edge & Jericho was one of the best of both matches but what would you expect from three great workers that are in the ring together. 

Cena's involvmenet or lack of was quite suprising. Very quick elimination which suprised me. Looking back though it was a nice change to not see him in the match for a long period of time. Great way to eliminate him with it taking 3 finishers to take him down and Edge pinning him was brilliant too. It's looking like Edge/Cena and HHH/Orton at Mania now I guess which isn't great but who knows what could happen with the two title pictures after this show. 

Eventually then it comes down to Rey and Edge as the final two which was perfect. Like Trips and Taker did in the previous chamber match, Edge and Rey played the final sequence really well together. Loved how Rey had a load of near falls and really helps when the ref counts near falls for the underdog as quick as he did. Once Cena was eliminated I was kinda sure that Edge was winning but like with Taker earlier every near fall that Rey got I was just thinking, could he? The end spot with Rey crashing into the chamber pod came off really well and looked great.

All in all an amazing match. A million times better than I expected and probably the first WWE match in years that genuinly had me on the edge of my seat throughout it. The swerve with Edge was brilliant and much better than unpredictable swerves that make no sense such as Kane's swerve with the Rey/Mask angle and Matt attacking Jeff. This swerve was totally unpredictable but at the same time very believable and made perfect sense unlike some recent swerves.

Rey definitly deserves a special mention for his role. His MVP performance in the Rumble match was top notch and he equalled it again here. Amazing start to the year for him and great to see him back to his old self. First time in years that I've genuinly cared for him and actually liked him in the ring again. Jericho and Edge deserve a mention for great performances too in an amazing match. Up there with the original chamber match at Summerslam 02 as the best chamber match. Summerlam 02 probably just edges it though.

****1/2+_
​


----------



## Burning Sword

WWE No Way Out 2009:

SD! Chamber- ****1/4
Raw Chamber- ****


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber*
Edge vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy vs. The Big Show vs. Vladimir Kozlov *****

World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
John Cena vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Mike Knox *****¼-****½*


----------



## HavocD

Smackdown Chamber ****
Orton vs Shane McMahon ***3/4
Raw Chamber ****1/4


----------



## dele

SD EC - *** 3/4
Raw Chamber - *** 1/2

No blood took away 1/2 - 1 star off of each match.


----------



## ADN

*WWE No Way Out 2009*
Raw Elimination Chamber - ****
Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****


----------



## Cleavage

Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ***1/2 
Raw Elimination Chamber - ****


----------



## Sephiroth

I must be in the minority that thinks the SD Chamber was better than the Raw one. Same as last year. The Raw one gets pimped out even though the SD one was better.


----------



## Blasko

I slightly liked the RAW chamber a little bit more because of how Mysterio bumped like a machine and got everyone behind him. 

...But, that got null'd with Edge forcing himself into the chamber match itself. 

I just don't know anymore...


----------



## KidRed

Sephiroth said:


> I must be in the minority that thinks the SD Chamber was better than the Raw one. Same as last year. The Raw one gets pimped out even though the SD one was better.


Put me in that minority. I thought the SD Chamber was better.

SD - **** 1/4
Raw - ****


----------



## dele

Randy Orton vs Shane McMahon - ***

Nothing too special.


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

WWE No Way Out 

SD Chamber ***1/2
RAW Chamber ***

No blood, only finishers except for Rey (who was the only guy that evening who seemed to know what wrestling is), repetitive spots from the years before.


----------



## KingCrash

Pro Wrestling NOAH - 1/25/09
GHC Junior Heavyweight Title
*KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki - ****1/4*

Kensuke Office - 02/11/09
GHC Junior Heavyweight Title
*KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - **** - ****1/4*

WWE No Way Out
*Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ***1/2
Raw Elimination Chamber - *****

NJPW Sumo Hall 2/15/2009
Team 3D vs Tohgi Makabe & Tohru Yano - Why can't the Dudleys retire already.


----------



## -GP-

Think i'll go with both chambers at **** - ****1/4.

SD one was better wrestled as a whole and had a terrific last pair, but was a bit more "flat" at the finish than the Raw one.
Raw chamber was worse for the most part, but the final three and especially the final two tore the house down with those near falls...i found myself half-believing Rey was gonna win the damn thing.

Not taking anything away from Edge or Jericho, but Rey was on a hell of a night and seriously carried the whole chamber match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

RAW chamber is ****-ish for me, but I've only seen it once, and that was live at 3am. Probably in my top 5 this year, though. The no blood deal doesn't bother me in the slightest, because I know it's not going to come unless someone, say, nukes someone else in the head with an unprotected TV monitor shot. 

It also can't be stressed how fucking phenomenal Rey Jr. (can I still call him that? Fuck it, I'll call him that) was. Fuck Angle; Rey is the wrestling machine 'round these parts (well, North American parts). A 45 minute showing in the rumble followed by the best chamber performance ever suggests he may be heading into something big at 'Mania. Especially since his shot last year in the Mayweather deal was derailed with a tricep injury.


----------



## Devildude

*WWE No Way Out 2009:*

Smackdown EC - ****
Raw EC - ****1/4


----------



## dele

Beer Money Inc. said:


> WWE No Way Out
> 
> SD Chamber ***1/2
> RAW Chamber ***
> 
> No blood, only finishers except for Rey (who was the only guy that evening who seemed to know what wrestling is), repetitive spots from the years before.


:agree:



Andy3000 said:


> The no blood deal doesn't bother me in the slightest, because I know it's not going to come unless someone, say, nukes someone else in the head with an unprotected TV monitor shot.


When you bill the chamber as one of the most brutal and bloody match in WWE and then don't deliver with blood that should have come from several spots (especially in the SD one, how the hell do you not bleed from a brainbuster onto a steel floor?!?!), there's a problem. I understand that you don't want to show it on TV, but on PPV I think you should at least try to deliver.


----------



## -Mystery-

Rating a match different because of no blood is stupid.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Rating a match different because of no blood is stupid.


Takes away from the realism of the chamber itself.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

dele said:


> When you bill the chamber as one of the most brutal and bloody match in WWE and then don't deliver with blood that should have come from several spots (especially in the SD one, how the hell do you not bleed from a brainbuster onto a steel floor?!?!), there's a problem. I understand that you don't want to show it on TV, but on PPV I think you should at least try to deliver.


I understand why people go into the match with this mentality, but I personally don't see it as a problem anymore. Should there be blood in a match that's billed as the "most brutal?" Probably. But it's not gonna happen regardless. They've made it clear that there's strictly no blood going to be shed (unless someone bleeds hardway), and it doesn't bother me at all now. You can argue it's a "psychological flaw" or whatever, but the fact is, they're not allowed to blade, so they're not going to.

That bothers some people, while others don't particularly care anymore. I'm one of the latter, although I can understand those that take the former approach.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm with Andy. I mean would I like to see blood? Sure, but I'm not gonna complain and rate a match lower because there isn't any. People should quit expecting blood anyways, you're just setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Groovemachine

I haven't gotten round to watching all of No Way Out yet, but I skipped to the Raw Elimination Chamber, and I'm going ****1/4. Really well worked, and Rey is an absolute trooper, I seriously thought he was properly concussed after going head first into the glass chamber window early on. WWE MOTY so far, and just behind Kenta vs Suzuki for overall.


----------



## dele

If they simply aren't going to bleed anymore, then why have the chamber? Make it a six-pack challenge or something along those lines. Chamber matches should be saved for especially violent conclusions.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

An elimination chamber is simply going to outdraw a six-pack challenge, though, bloodshed or not.


----------



## AussieFan

Why does everybody on this website go on and on about blood? Yeah, we all know why their isnt any blood, BECAUSE WWE IS PG. Get over it.
*
ROH Rising Above*
Danielson vs McGuiness - ****3/4
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ****


----------



## Saint Dick

I agree with Andy, Mystery and AF about the blood. Doesn't bother me at all and it makes it special when people do bleed hardway like Orton against Shane.



Sephiroth said:


> I must be in the minority that thinks the SD Chamber was better than the Raw one. Same as last year. The Raw one gets pimped out even though the SD one was better.


I'm with you on that. I have both at **** but I thought the SD chamber was better and I liked it more. Might bump it up to ****1/4.


----------



## seabs

-Mystery- said:


> Rating a match different because of no blood is stupid.


*This. 

Sure it would maybe add to the match but I aint gonna get upset and start bitchin if there isn't any.*


----------



## Goku

The SD Chamber and RAW Chamber are very close, unlike I previously thought they were. On second watch they're both comfortable at ******. I did enjoy the RAW Chamber a bit better, thanks to the AMAZING performance by Rey Mysterio. From WWE, The RR Match and the 2 Elim. Chamber matches are MOTYC at this point.


----------



## seabs

*The Raw Chamber is my MOTY atm.*


----------



## Goku

I feel inclined to say that due to the spectacular performance of Rey in the RAW Chamber, the Undertaker's awesome performance in the SD Chamber is going under-appreciated. I mean, I've never felt that Undertaker was truly a wrestler until that match. His matches with Shawn, Brock, Edge, Batista, Rock, Kane, Austin etc. all saw a different kind/form of Phenom but a Phenom nonetheless. When he entered this match, he looked like a WRESTLER. 

There are many reasons. For instance, Taker sold like he has never done before, even if it was for short spurs of time. Added to the fact that he was defeated cleanly (which only happens once in a blue moon), especially by a guy who isn't known as that BIG of a threat put him forth well. I know that Triple H is no easy going guy but he is your average everyday wrestler (one of the best but a wrestler nonetheless). He isn't a supercredible powerhouse like Brock or Batista.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if Undertaker retires now, he'll surely have gone out while he was at his best!


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

Blood or not, I didn't feel that any of what I was watching is real or even close to real. Add blood to it and I don't have to worry about that one aspect anymore. Just have a look at that Orton/Shane match. Although the blood was accidental (or maybe just because of that) the match felt so much more intense and real. A bleeding Randy Orton looking for the punt was the image of the night, that was a chilling moment for me, because the red made his eyes seem almost totally blank. God that was frightening. The most brutal and bloody structure in the WWE becomes a farce when nobody is bleeding (but Orton, who was in a much less brutal and bloody match type).


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009*
_****+_


----------



## WillTheBloody

Beer Money Inc. said:


> Blood or not, I didn't feel that any of what I was watching is real or even close to real. Add blood to it and I don't have to worry about that one aspect anymore. Just have a look at that Orton/Shane match. Although the blood was accidental (or maybe just because of that) the match felt so much more intense and real. A bleeding Randy Orton looking for the punt was the image of the night, that was a chilling moment for me, because the red made his eyes seem almost totally blank. God that was frightening. The most brutal and bloody structure in the WWE becomes a farce when nobody is bleeding (but Orton, who was in a much less brutal and bloody match type).


Valid point. I'm OK with them not bleeding as much, or at the very least I've accepted it. However, when Rey Mysterio gets his ass kicked on Sunday in "THE MOST DIABOLICAL STRUCTURE EVER BUILT!!!!", shouldn't he be selling it into the next day? He and Mike Knox had a lengthy match on Raw where he showed no signs of wear and tear. No one did. That was disappointing.


----------



## -Mystery-

Beer Money Inc. said:


> Blood or not, I didn't feel that any of what I was watching is real or even close to real. Add blood to it and I don't have to worry about that one aspect anymore. Just have a look at that Orton/Shane match. Although the blood was accidental (or maybe just because of that) the match felt so much more intense and real. A bleeding Randy Orton looking for the punt was the image of the night, that was a chilling moment for me, because the red made his eyes seem almost totally blank. God that was frightening. The most brutal and bloody structure in the WWE becomes a farce when nobody is bleeding (but Orton, who was in a much less brutal and bloody match type).


I surely hope you apply the same logic to every Lockdown match this year and penalize every single match that doesn't feature blood.


----------



## Starrcade

dele said:


> Randy Orton vs Shane McMahon - ***
> 
> Nothing too special.


***1/4 but nowhere near a MOTYC. Take it for what it was, Shane fighting for the Vengeane of this father. Whilst his intent wasn't neccessarily to win, it was to punish Orton. He did exactly that and Orton did exactly what he needed to do. Win with the help of the Legacy, gain heat and get momentum moving into the final weeks of Mania.

Perfect match for what it needed to be.


----------



## DRodri90

*WWE No Way Out*

*-SD Elimination Chamber: *******
The match was really slow at moments (Show and Kozlov beating Jeff) but it picked up when Taker entered the ring, Show took some crazy bumps for a man of his size like the sick Brainbuster and the Superplex of Taker, The ending with Trips and Taker was very good, and please, fire Kozlov.

*-Raw Elimination Chamber:* *****1/2*
The result was predictable because when Edge attacked Kofi you knew who was going to win but the match was really well booked with Jericho and Rey with the control of the match and eliminating Kane, Knox and Cena very quickly, Rey was impressive in this match and he should win the MITB, he deserves that. I liked the result because it keeps things interesting and Edge is always a good champion.

The only thing I missed was blood, Randy bleed in the ppv but it didn't looked like a blade job imo.


----------



## KingKicks

DRodri90 said:


> The only thing I missed was blood, Randy bleed in the ppv but it didn't looked like a blade job imo.


Yeah it definitely wasn't a blade job.


----------



## seabs

*There's no doubt Randy was genuinly busted open. If it wasn't obvious by the fact the fact he never touched his head but as soon as Shane hits him, you can tell by his reaction. Really added to the intensity of the match too.*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Colony vs. Osirian Portal - ****1/4


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

FCW

Kaval vs TJ Wilson ***3/4

Nice little match. Not really MOTY material, but very well worth a mention.


----------



## Wiper

*FCW*

Kawal (Low Ki) vs. TJ Wilson ***3/4

Yep, really good match!


----------



## milkman7

^ agreed. I like how it was kind of an indy style


----------



## Devildude

*FCW 2/15/08:*

Kaval vs TJ Wilson - ***3/4

*Chikara Revelation X:*

The Colony vs The Osirian Portal - ***3/4 - ****


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*FCW 15/2/09*

Kaval vs. TJ Wilson - *** 3/4

Good solid match. Bit of an Indy style but a bit slower. Could go up to **** on a second veiw as i liked it.


----------



## Blasko

By indy style, you mean fancy looking head drops and double stomps?


----------



## Maxx Hero

Na, I think they mean blind work rate without rhyme or reason.


----------



## milkman7

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> By indy style, you mean fancy looking head drops and double stomps?


Yes, and Scotty Goldman on commentary.


----------



## -GP-

milkman7 said:


> Yes, *and Scotty Goldman on commentary.*


Which makes it a solid ***+ all by itself tbh.
Is this a permanent gig for him in FCW or was it just a guest thing?
Haven't watched any FCW matches before, but it was well weird hearing all those indy/Japanese promotions name dropped by WWE's Josh Mathews, even saying Kaval worked as Low Ki in the past.


----------



## KingKicks

*FCW 15/2/09*

Kaval vs. TJ Wilson *** 1/2

Very fun match

EDIT:

*NJPW 2/15/09
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura *****¼*

*Current Top 10 so far this year*

1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Rising Above 2009 - *****¾*

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ROH Rising Above 2009 - *****½*

3. WHC Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out 2009 - *****¼-****½*

4. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - TNA Genesis 2009 - *****¼-****½*

5. Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka - Wrestle Kingdom III - *****¼*

6. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 2/15/09 - *****¼*

7. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 1/25/09 - *****¼*

8. Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble 2009 - *****-****¼*

9. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Genesis 2009 - ******

10. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out 2009 - ******


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Revelation X*
The Colony vs The Osirian Portal - ***3/4 - ****

*FCW 2/15/09*
Kaval vs. TJ Wilson - ***1/2

*Kensuke Office - 02/11/09*
Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - ****1/4 (Liked it a little more that KENTA/Nakajima)


----------



## vivalabrave

*KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office; GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title; 2/11/09)*

A nice hype vid to set this up. They had a match last year that KENTA won. They also had a few confrontations in tag matches including the 8 man elimination match from August last year that was #2 in my MOTY list. I predict kicks in this match. The mind games begin as Naka hits the G2S on KENTA’s ribs which knocks him out of the ring. Before KENTA can even get back in the ring to give Kat and evil look, Nakajima kicks him in said ribs. They play “Who Can Kick Harder” for a while and it’s just peaches. Nakajima’s 20 years old and he’s getting smarter every match. He has KENTA scouted and is able to counter what KENTA throws his way. But like I said, he’s 20 so he makes mistakes. KENTA gives him a drop toe hold into the guardrail and then proceeds to work over the mid section. And by work over I mean he’s jumping and dropping knees on his stomach from great heights trying to make the intestines squeeze out like a tube of toothpaste. Like, I’m fearing for Naka’s life. KENTA almost smiles during all of this…almost. He even gets in the cocky over the top rope kick that I love. KENTA’s into much of a comfort zone, so Kat drops him on his head with a tombstone. His insides are jelly so he can’t capitalize. They turn it up a notch, and KENTA is unable to slow Nakajima down. Until Naka jumps over the top to the outside and receives a nice kick to the injury midsection. KENTA knows it’s time so he goes into KICKING FRENZY~! Mode. He even gets the Falcon Arrow off the apron that he hit on Marufuji on 10/26/06. Nakajima gets a German moments later and both guys are out. Both guys barely make it back in he ring. It’s fucking madness now as they go into the always fun MOVES~ part of the match. 

KENTA has one of his kicks blocked into the Ankle Lock and the crowd (and I) buy it as the finish. KENTA isn’t a guy known for his selling per se but I thought he did a really nice job here. He grabs the ropes and all the ladies in attendance get a little moister downstairs. KENTA hits the double stomp again on Naka and then powerbombs him head first into the bottom turnbuckle almost breaking his neck. KENTA could not care less as he sets up for the end. Naka counters with incredible kicks and the German Suplex…which only gets 2. Incredible. They’re countering each other so fluidly that I can’t keep up. G2S by KENTA only gets 2. KENTA shakes his head in disapproval. It’s like watching a terrorist deal with Jack Bauer. KENTA wants to hurt him now. He kicks Nakajima’s head off as Naka sits there defenseless. KENTA pulls him up at 2 because Naka doesn’t deserve to go down like that. He’s gonna die. Naka ain’t dead yet though. Hurricanrana out of the G2S! Half hatch suplex! Death Roll. 1….2…..3!!! New champion! Kensuke Sasuke comes out and congratulates his protégé. A special moment indeed.

Wow. That ending sequence was magnificent. Just 38 minutes of intense competition. Can’t wait to see Nakajima in Houston over Mania weekend. I’m probably overrating this but I don’t care. Just so much fun to watch.

*****1/2*

Not sure which KENTA defense is my MOTY right now. They're both a low ****1/2 though.


----------



## milkman7

*KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office; GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title; 2/11/09)*
Holy Crap! What a great match. I really love this match I think I will give it ****1/2. This is match is third on my MOTY list right behind the Raw Elimination Chamber and KENTA vs Suzuki.


----------



## seabs

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 15.02.2009*
_****_

*Kaval vs TJ Wilson - FCW 15.02.2009*
_***1/2_


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW 2/15/09:*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*Kensuke Office - 2/11/09**

GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****¼

Kensuke Office - 2/11/09*
Kensuke Sasaki and Kota Ibushi vs. Jun Akiyama and Taiji Ishimori *****-****¼*


----------



## KingCrash

*NJPW Sumo Hall 2/15/09*

IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - ****


----------



## Sephiroth

FCW TV - 2/15/09
TJ Wilson vs. Kaval - **** 1/2*


----------



## straightedge015

KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kensuke Office 2/11 - ****

MOTY so far. Nakajima having a strategy other than "kick him _really_ hard" makes this seem more important than it already is. They did a really great job of playing off their previous matches and each other's tendencies in general. Built very well, as they teased moves like the Ankle Lock, Busaiku Knee, Nakajima's corner kick, etc. and delivered them in the last 10 minutes and caused some great near falls. I haven't seen many 40 minute junior title matches with an epic power struggle theme like this either, and I think this is their answer to Liger/Otani from 97. My only real gripe is how much no selling there was, but that's to be expected these days. Otherwise, awesome stuff and I'm looking forward to the rematch in a couple weeks.


----------



## higgins4131

Just watched the KENTA/Nakajima match. I really enjoyed it but I still thought the KENTA/Suzuki match was a little better. I think Suzuki's cheating put that match ahead because it was just classic. I am very much looking forward to the KENTA/Nakajima rematch. Should be another good one, and probably another to put in my top five for this year, given I still need to watch the NJPW show and the tag match from the Kensuke Office show. 

In response to those that have the elimination chambers in their top five. If you only watch WWE/TNA, I can understand those being in your top five for the year, but if you watch ROH/NJPW/NOAH/etc., I don't understand how either chamber could be in your top five. The wrestling wasn't anything epic besides when it got to one-on-one. The Undertaker/HHH exchange was better than Edge/Mysterio but it only lasted for about 5 minutes or so, if I'm not mistaken. The beginning of the matches were a little above garbage. Feel free to disagree with me but that is just my opinion on that.


----------



## milkman7

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - **** 1/4 - **** 1/2


----------



## Saint Dick

Decided to watch the Low Ki FCW match everyone's talking about and I'm glad I did. Really good stuff. I can definitely see Ki being a good fit in the E and TJ looks like he has a great future ahead of him. Not really surprising when you consider his background but yeah, he looked great in this match. Striking vs technical wrestling ftw.

***1/2


----------



## KidRed

Ownage™ said:


> Decided to watch the Low Ki FCW match everyone's talking about and I'm glad I did. Really good stuff. I can definitely see Ki being a good fit in the E and TJ looks like he has a great future ahead of him. Not really surprising when you consider his background but yeah, he looked great in this match. Striking vs technical wrestling ftw.
> 
> ***1/2


Yeah, agree 100%. Ki's got a real hot future in the 'E. Can't wait for his debut.


----------



## Groovemachine

higgins4131 said:


> Just watched the KENTA/Nakajima match. I really enjoyed it but I still thought the KENTA/Suzuki match was a little better. I think Suzuki's cheating put that match ahead because it was just classic. I am very much looking forward to the KENTA/Nakajima rematch. Should be another good one, and probably another to put in my top five for this year, given I still need to watch the NJPW show and the tag match from the Kensuke Office show.



Totally agree with you on this. Loved the action of KENTA/Nakajima (I've got it at ****1/4) but KENTA/Suzuki is still my current MOTY as Suzuki heeling it up big time made it that much more intense and provided a good story to the match. 

Still haven't seen Danielson/McGuinness yet, so I expect my top five to change drastically once I get the money to buy Rising Above 2008 and Final Battle 08 (Yep, I'm including them in my 09 list).


----------



## Blasko

Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Jushin Liger, 1/22/09, BJW.

******

Really heated match. Liger being the ultra cocky heel and Daisuke being the powerhouse baby face. Only major flaw here was Daisuke's leg selling, other then that, everything was great.


----------



## seabs

*Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## dele

BJW - 1/4/09

Miyamoto/T Sasaki vs isami/Takeda

*** 1/2-3/4 
Surprisingly good, for some reason, Miyamoto and isami have had this rivalry thing going for half a year now.


BJW - 1/22/09

Jushin Thunder Liger vs Daisuke Sekimoto

****

Miyamoto/T Sasaki vs Kasai/MASADA
Light tubes and Red Bricks death match

*** 1/4-1/2


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - **** 1/4*

very good match


----------



## seabs

*First BJW watch *
*
Daisuke Sekimonto vs Jushin Liger - BJW 21.01.2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ****


----------



## Groovemachine

ECW 2/24/09 - Christian vs Jack Swagger - ****

Wow,what a TV main event. Christian's selling of the arm was fantastic. I definitely hope to see a rematch on the Wrestlemania card, it'd make a good opener for the event.


----------



## Devildude

*ECW 2/24/09:*

Christian vs Jack Swagger (ECW Title Match) - ***3/4

The fact that commercials ruin the flow of the match doesn't help, but this is right up with there with Cena vs HBK as a Non-PPV TV MOTY. Excellent match.


----------



## -GP-

I've only seen something like 3 or 4 Swagger matches, but the dude is well impressive.
As long as they keep pairing him up with guys like Finlay and Christian he's just gonna get better and better.

Also, Matt Striker proved once again why he's the best colour guy in the world right now.


----------



## HavocD

*PWG:BOLA 2008*
*N.1*
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ***3/4 - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards ****
*N.2*
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****+
Low Ki vs. Chris Hero ****1/2

*Chikara: Revelation X 2009*
The Colony vs. Osirian Portal ***3/4 - ****
Ladder Match: Equinox vs. Vin Gerard ***1/2


----------



## peep4life

ECW- Christian vs Swagger-****
Great tv match, and yes the commercials did hurt the flow, it couldn't take away from how good the match was. Swagger has become very impressive in such a short time.


----------



## HavocD

*WWE:ECW 2/24/09*

Christian vs Swagger ****

Best match in Ecw (Tv Show) in months.


----------



## Maxx Hero

HavocD said:


> *PWG:BOLA 2008*
> *N.1*
> Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ***3/4 - ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards ****
> *N.2*
> Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****+
> Low Ki vs. Chris Hero ****1/2


Why the hell would a show from November 2008 be considered a 2009 match of the year. That is ridiculous. Plain outrageous. 

I don't even buy the December shows as part of this years MOTY candidates. Straight up I don't get why you would change when the new year starts because of DVD lag. Just add it to your list of candidates from the previous year when you see the match. There is no reason for your list to be final on the 31st of December. I am still adding matches to every year, because frankly, until I see every match from that year, which I never will, I truly can not claim a MOTY.

I don't know. This is just one thing I can't stand about the IWC.


----------



## Saint Dick

***1/2 for Christian/Swagger.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> Why the hell would a show from November 2008 be considered a 2009 match of the year. That is ridiculous. Plain outrageous.
> 
> I don't even buy the December shows as part of this years MOTY candidates. Straight up I don't get why you would change when the new year starts because of DVD lag. Just add it to your list of candidates from the previous year when you see the match. There is no reason for your list to be final on the 31st of December. I am still adding matches to every year, because frankly, until I see every match from that year, which I never will, I truly can not claim a MOTY.
> 
> I don't know. This is just one thing I can't stand about the IWC.


While I don't feel as strongly as you, I feel it's a little dumb, too. But I also don't want people reviving dead threads from 2006 because they just got around to watching "Glory By Honor V: Night 2". I would also rather not slight the work wrestlers put in a match that took place on November 27th and wasn't distrubuted until mid-January by simply ignoring it altogether and not posting how I feel about it. So, I'll feel a little stupid when I say Hero/Ki is the hardest hitting match I've seen in 2009...because it's kind of true. And a little retarded. And a little irritating...

This is all Barack Obama's fault somehow.


----------



## seabs

*Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW Championship - ECW 24.02.2009*
_***1/2_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009*

**** 1/4 

Probably number 3 on MOTY list just behind Kenta vs. Kotro. But this match is great and good throughout. Well deserving of a mention.


----------



## Blasko

Yuko Miyamoto/Takashi Sasaki vs. Jun Kasai/Jaki Numazawa. 
2/13/09

***** 1/4*

Typical BJW tag for the start, then get really good in the middle then everything goes bat shit. Would have gotten a higher rating if it wasn't for the over kill. Still, probaly the best death match this year. 

-Takashi gets a NASTY gash on the back of his neck. 
-Kasai is the man.


----------



## Goku

Christian|Swagger ~ ****1/4*. Tied for WWE TV MOTY with Shawn|Cena.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Chikara: Revelation X 2009*
Ladder Match: Equinox vs. Vin Gerard ***3/4

First Chikara match i've watched and it was pretty good. Nothing special but a solid match at the very least.


----------



## -Mystery-

People need to go check out Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi from DDT's 2/22 show.


----------



## milkman7

-Mystery- said:


> People need to go check out Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi from DDT's 2/22 show.


This is a pretty good match, I would give it about *** 3/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Chikara - Revelation X*
The Colony vs The Osirian Portal 
****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Has Munenori Sawa been in anything of note this year? I'm already way off the pace on the current shiz, but any scenario where Sawa is punching motherfuckers in the teeth is something I'll actively seek out. Especially if it's good.


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> People need to go check out Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi from DDT's 2/22 show.


Good match, you wouldn't happen to have a link to the six-man from Jan. with Ibushi, Omega & KUDO would you?


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> Good match, you wouldn't happen to have a link to the six-man from Jan. with Ibushi, Omega & KUDO would you?


This match?

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GXEPKM66


----------



## KingCrash

That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Is Don West calling the minion a prick in your sig, KC?


----------



## KingCrash

Andy3000 said:


> Is Don West calling the minion a prick in your sig, KC?


Yes he is. From the most memorable moment this week on Impact.


Which says alot about this week's Impact. Here's a link to see the horror:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIn0GchsGo8


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KingCrash said:


> Yes he is. From the most memorable moment this week on Impact.
> 
> 
> Which says alot about this week's Impact. Here's a link to see the horror:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIn0GchsGo8


:lmao :lmao hilarious.

I was anticipating someone yelling "***" when he started talking about how they've done everything together.

That was pretty low of Tenay, though, what with Don welcoming him into his home SEVERAL TIMES.


----------



## seabs

*:lmao :lmao Don Freaking West. Tenay deserved it. What a prick.*

*Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Title - DDT 22.02.2009*
_****_


----------



## KingCrash

The best part besides the LET ME FINISH! and DW saying the fans put Tenay on a pedestal was when they would go to Tenay and he would turn into the camera and make a face EVERY time.


Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - ***3/4


----------



## mmr

-Mystery- said:


> People need to go check out Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi from DDT's 2/22 show.


I just watched this match today and loved it.


----------



## Tarfu

At first I thought *Swagger vs. Christian* from last week's ECW was nothing more than overrated WWE-regularity, but hey, this match really did deliver! I just loved how Swagger worked on Christian's arm almost all the way through, and how this time it really had a credible affect on the final result. Christian sold it so well, that at times it looked like he was actually hurt. So, since I never got to see this year's HBK/Cena faceoff, this match is the best TV match I've seen thus far. Fifteen minutes of wrestling goodness.

******

And I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Blasko

KENTA vs. Nakajima, NOAH, 3/1/09.

***** 1/2/-3/4*

Go watch it. Now.


----------



## Burning Sword

*NOAH 3/1 *

Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T. - ****

KENTA vs. Katsuhito Nakajima - ****1/2 

Wow, I have to say this was the best out of the three matches by far. The opening of the match was great with both trying to out-kick each other. Nakajima showed a little more confidence now that he was the champion by clapping to the crowd and having a little smirk on his face whenever he had KENTA down. I loved the knee selling from KENTA and the finish was really well done. It would have been better if the Death Roll was only used once for the counter at the end, but I can't complain that much. 

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama- ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

NOAH 3/1
*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2

Better than the 2/11 match with less overkill but harder strikes & the shorter match times helps in this case.


----------



## gusbarba

NOAH 3/1 


KENTA vs Katsuhito Nakajima - ****1/2 - AWESOME STIFF MATCH
Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T. - **** - GREAT MATCH
Kensuke Sasaki vs Jun Akiyama - ***1/2

NOAH RULZ!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

DDT 22.02.2009
*Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Title*
****

ECW 24.02.09
*Christian vs. Jack Swagger - ECW Championship*
***3/4


----------



## peep4life

NOAH 3/1
GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2
Fantastic, hard hitting match from these two. Kenta did a hell of a job selling the knee and Nakajima was his usual awesome self. Do yourself a favor and watch this.


----------



## higgins4131

Right now I have the latest KENTA/Nakajima match at ****3/8 tied with KENTA/Suzuki. I need to go back through my list and watch all of these for a second time and break some of these ties I have on my list. 

KENTA did a wonderful job selling his knee and the last 8-10 minutes of the match was classic. Maybe we can all be so lucky and be able to get another rematch come the end of this month or maybe in April. I'm surprised they didn't knock each other out with some of those kicks. They looked brutal.


----------



## Derek

Pro Wrestling NOAH 03/01

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title
KENTA vs. Nakajima - *****1/4-****1/2*

Takashi Suguira & Go Shiozaki vs. Milano Collection AT & Shinsuke Nakamura - ******

a little unfamiliatirty between the two teams led to some spots that weren't the cleanest, but the hate made it great. The most emotion I've ever seen from Suguira, and he went all out in this match. 

GHC Heavyweight Championship Match
Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki - ****1/2*

Very generic GHC title match unfortunately. Glad to see the title no longer on Sasaki, but I just wish this match could have been better. Its a shame they really didn't go outside the box in terms the way a GHC Title match is usually planned out.


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 03/01/09:*

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs KENTA (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title) - ****3/4

Fuck it, I enjoyed the match more than Nigel vs Dragon at Rising Above and the last 10 minutes of that match was one of the best closing exchanges in recent memory.

My MOTY so far.


----------



## Goku

NOAH (3/1/09)
Kenta vs. Nakajima ~ ****3/4* - ******, _probably the former_


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

INVINCIBLE said:


> NOAH (3/1/09)
> Kenta vs. Nakajima ~ ****3/4* - ******, _probably the former_


Woa, WOA, never thought I would say that but I've got it on the same rating.


----------



## Goku

Excellent.


----------



## Dan Apache

Hey! New here, so I dunno how this all works exactly. No stips, just say what we think rules and all that? Here's the stuff I've loved so far:

*Puroresu*
****3/4: KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (KO 2/11)
****3/4: KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 3/1)
****1/2: Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Misuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura (NJPW 1/4)
****1/2: KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 1/25)
****1/2: Go Shiozaki & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT (NOAH 3/1)
****1/4: Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW 2/15)
****: Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW 1/4)
****: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW 2/15)
****: Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs. Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori (KO 2/11)

*WWE*
****: Christian vs. Jack Swagger (ECW 2/24)

*TNA*
****1/4: Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle (TNA 1/11)
****: Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin (TNA 1/11)

*US Indies*
****1/4: Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs. Amasis & Ophidian (CHIKARA 1/25)
****: Jimmy "Equinox" Olsen vs. Vin Gerard (CHIKARA 1/25)


----------



## Groovemachine

KENTA VS Nakajima - 3/1/09 - ****1/2

Got it at the same rating as their 2/11 match, although I think this one edges it out slightly. Really hot opening, I was cringing at those kicks to the head. MOTY so far, but will it stay at the top for very long? Rising Above 08 is in the mail as we speak...


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Curent Top 10 MOTY *

1) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****3/4 - NOAH 3/01
2) Raw Elimination Chamber - ****1/2 - No Way Out
3) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 1/25
4) Alex Shelly vs. Chris Sabin (X division Title Match) - ****1/2 - Genesis
5)KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - Kensuke Office 2/11
6) Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (No DQ) - ****1/2 - Genesis
7)Royal Rumble Match - ****1/4 - Royal Rumble
8) Hiroshi Tanhashi vs. Keji Mutoh - ****1/4 - Wrestle Kingdom III
9) The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal - **** - Chikara Revelation X
10) Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - **** - KO-D Openweight Title DDT 22.02.2009


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

just re-watched Misawa/Suguira vs. Nakamura/Goto from 1/4 and it's even better than it was the first time.

****1/4.


----------



## straightedge015

Go Shiozaki & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T. - NOAH 3/1: ****

I never really thought much of Sugiura. He just seemed like a guy that did a lot of Kurt Angle spots and never stuck out all that much. But his performances here and in the Tokyo Dome show in January have been phenomenal. He's one of the best in the world right now. NJ vs. NOAH feud is delivering big time so far.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 01.03.2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## Saint Dick

I don't usually venture into the world of puro but I might have to check out these KENTA matches.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*NOAH 3/1*
Go Shiozaki & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T. - ****


----------



## Saint Dick

Are there any back stories or anything else I should know before watching KENTA's matches with Nakajima and Suzuki?


----------



## seabs

*Nothing amazing apart from obvious stuff that you'll pick up during the match itself. Suzuki is a fuckin awesome heel in his match with KENTA which is a refreshing change.*


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Seabs said:


> *Nothing amazing apart from obvious stuff that you'll pick up during the match itself. Suzuki is a fuckin awesome heel in his match with KENTA which is a refreshing change.*


yeah there's a thing that Suzuki does in the match that i have never, ever seen before.
I thought it was freakin' great.


----------



## sider

GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship

KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## HavocD

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*

KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki – 1/25 - ****1/4+
Nakajima vs KENTA - 3/1 - ****1/2


----------



## Saint Dick

*KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 2/11/09*

I don't watch much puro but I decided to give this match a look since it's supposed to be great and I like KENTA. Before the match even starts I'm satisfied with my decision because KENTA's music owns and Japanese is a cool sounding language. I didn't understand why people were giving Nakajima flowers but that's kinda cool too.

The opening exchange is really good. KENTA is somewhat relaxed since he won last time they wrestled but Nakajima is determined and SERIOUS. He starts the stronger of the two and catches the champ with a G2S to the ribs in a great spot. It's on now and after finding an opening on the outside KENTA repays the favor and KILLS Nakajima's mid-section with double knees and double stomps, including one from the top to the outside which was awesome. 

Nakajima needs a way back into the match and fast because KENTA's beating the shit out of him. Luckily for him KENTA's also a cocky motherfucker so the opportunity does come and the tide turns after a piledriver and a DDT on the outside. What happens next is so great. Up to this point KENTA has won all of the strike battles so he thinks that's how he's going to get back in control but when he throws the forearm this time Nakajima rocks him with a couple of his own and the champ can't answer them. I watched Danielson/Nakajima from GBH 7 before this so I knew Naka was pretty awesome but one thing he's showing here that he didn't in that match is character. Lots of it.

Speaking of character, KENTA is fantastic here. When he finally gets back on offense he's pissed and that means one thing - KICKS~! They do an awesome suplex spot from the apron to the floor and Nakajima gets a German on the outside to level the playing field. When they get back in the ring it's time for the MOVEZ which is fine. Definitely not my favorite part of the match but there's nothing wrong with it either and the finishing stretch more than makes up for it.

The wrestling is great but what I liked the most was the storytelling. Nakajima has made KENTA pay for his arrogance on more than one occasion already but everytime KENTA manages to get back on top and he goes into serious mode. After some great exchanges and false finishes KENTA has his challenger beat but he refuses to take the win after nearly decapitating Nakajima with a kick. The champ wants him to Go 2 Sleep, and it's not like this boy can beat him. Wrong. His supreme cockiness gets the better of him again and this time it's fatal. Off the top of my head I can't think of a finish that made the winner look great while establishing the superiority of the guy who lost as well as this. Fantastic match.
*
****1/2*


----------



## straightedge015

Ownage™ said:


> Off the top of my head I can't think of a finish that made the winner look great while establishing the superiority of the guy who lost as well as this.


There's lots, but you don't watch puro so I can see why you'd say that 

Really good review, you should watch their 3/1 rematch. The crowd is nuclear and they played off this match really well.


----------



## monkeyman88

1. Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle NO DQ, Genesis ****1/2
2. KENTA vs Nakajima, Second Navigation 01.03.09 ****1/2
3. Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs I Quit, Rising Above 09 ****1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinnes, Rising Above 09 ****1/3
5. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs, Full Circle 09 ****1/4
6. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Keiji Mutoh, Wrestle Kingdom III ****
7. Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin, Genesis ****
8. Smackdown Elimination Chamber, No Way Out ****
9. Shane McMahon vs Randy Orton NHB, No Way Out ***3/4


----------



## Saint Dick

straightedge015 said:


> There's lots, but you don't watch puro so I can see why you'd say that
> 
> Really good review, you should watch their 3/1 rematch. The crowd is nuclear and they played off this match really well.


I downloaded the rematch. I'll probably watch it tomorrow.


----------



## peep4life

Finally catching up on some ROH.
Rising Above
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries ****1/2 Brutal match with great storytelling.
Nigel McGuinnes vs Bryan Danielson ****3/4. Epic is the only way to describe this. When these two guys get in the ring together magic seems to happen every time. Matches like this are the reason I still watch wrestling.


----------



## monkeyman88

Ownage™ said:


> I downloaded the rematch. I'll probably watch it tomorrow.


I love the rematch if you liked the KO match you are going to love the rematch. No pauses and great crowd.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Injustice II:*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match) - ****+


----------



## seabs

*ROH Full Circle*

*Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs*
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black *
_***3/4_


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH Injustice II:
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ****1/4

~Terrific match, all the shenanigans mid-match didn't actually detract all that much at all. Black again looked like a total star.


----------



## -GP-

*Shiozaki & Sugiura vs Nakamura & Milano Collection AT, NOAH 1/3/09 - *****
Good stuff here. Nothing amazingly spectacular, just good solid tag wrestling with Milano bringing the fancy counters and leg locks and Go bringing the pain...


----------



## dele

-Mystery- said:


> People need to go check out Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi from DDT's 2/22 show.


I live for DDT awesomeness. I will have to check this out.



Ownage™ said:


> I don't usually venture into the world of puro but I might have to check out these KENTA matches.


If you're a fan of CM Punk in WWE, you'll like KENTA.


By the way:

CZW X Anniversary Show

Drake Younger (C) vs Eddie Kingston - NRBW for the CZW Title
***1/2-3/4
A pretty freaking awesome match considering CZW really hasn't put on a lot of good stuff ever in the last year or so. Good work incorporating the barbed wire into the match. Great job in working the different styles in. Actually pretty decent announcing. I may bump this up to 4 stars, because it was a pretty incredible main event. I'd recommend this match.


----------



## Saint Dick

Just watched Nakajima/KENTA from 3/1 and man it owned. That was a hell of a wrestling match and my MOTY so far. ****1/2 (same rating as their 2/11 match but this one was slightly better)


----------



## WillTheBloody

Is KENTA the early Wrestler of the Year so far? Several great title matches, going back to ROH, plus this new storyline involving a mystery attacker. (My guess/dream: Alex Shelley. Go watch the end of KENTAjima from 3/1 again.) Any thoughts?


----------



## KingKicks

WillTheBloody said:


> Is KENTA the early Wrestler of the Year so far? Several great title matches, going back to ROH, plus this new storyline involving a mystery attacker. (My guess/dream: Alex Shelley. Go watch the end of KENTAjima from 3/1 again.) Any thoughts?


He's definitely my current WOTY and I haven't even watched his second match with Nakajima yet.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs KENTA - NOAH 3/1/09*

I loved their 2/11 match so I'm pumped for this and they give me every reason to expect something just as good or better from the start because the opening exchange OWNS. Basically it's just them trying to land KICKS~ but everything is so smooth and the spot where they both connect at the same time is great.

Last time KENTA's arrogance cost him his title but now that he's the challenger he's focused. Nakajima on the other hand is more self-assured and out to prove that he's the better man. Early on he is the man. KENTA goes for one of his trademark kicks but Naka blocks and hits a leg whip. In the next sequence KENTA goes for another kick because well he's KENTA, he can't not kick, but Nakajima, who was standing on the apron, catches his leg again and counters with an even nastier leg whip, this time utilizing the ring ropes.

The champion goes to work on the leg for the next few minutes, really putting the hurt on KENTA. KENTA makes a brief comeback (with clotheslines since the kicks weren't working) but Nakajima's firing on all cylinders right now and KENTA can't slow him down. Nakajima's really feeling it at this point. The kid's clapping to the crowd and delivering more punishment to the knee so out of desperation KENTA channels John Cena and hits an ATTITUDE ADJUSTER (you know what I mean) to the floor.

From here it's nonstop action and the last 10 or so minutes are off the hook as Tazz would say. The pace is phenomenal and the exchanges are just a pleasure to watch. Awesome wrestling. Both guys throw everything they have at each other and I mean everything. If you don't mark for some of the counters in the finishing stretch you need to stop watching wrestling because it's top notch stuff. The nearfalls at the end are crazy too. I mean I knew beforehand that KENTA won but the fans ate up Naka's false finishes (German, Ankle Lock, Death Roll) and I thought it was over when KENTA hit the first G2S.

Their 2/11 match established KENTA as superior even though Nakajima left with the belt but that was down to KENTA being overconfident. This time he took his opponent seriously and although Naka was awesome in this, the better man walked away with the gold.

*****1/2*


----------



## seabs

*WOTY by a country mile so far although I dont want to start throwing tags like that around already. To be expected from the best Puro wrestler atm and 2nd best wrestler in the world. (1st is obvious)*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Ownage™ said:


> out of desperation KENTA channels John Cena and hits an ATTITUDE ADJUSTER (you know what I mean) to the floor.


I keep secretly hoping that the next time John Cena goes for that diving leg drop to a kneeling opponent, he lands on his feet and gives the guy a boot scrape with his heel instead. Unfortunately, there is zero chance he's a puro mark, so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Saint Dick

Punk might do it.


----------



## CM Skittle

My match of the year so far is Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black from Injustice 2. This match was SO good, I usually don't like really long matches but this went by so quickly it didn't even feel like an hour. I hate how all of the loser ROHbots were complaining about the run-ins, that just made that match better to me. Seriously how many times can ROH fans watch the same boring match with nothing new and still think it's great?? It adding something that isn't usually done in ROH and it didn't take away from the match at all, it just added to the suspense. If I was there live I would be going crazy for Tyler Black, lol. And so what if they ended the match 10 minutes early on accident, ugh some people will just complain about anything. It's like "Waaah, we got to see a great 50 minute match but I'm a loser with a stop watch and they made a little mistake, waah!" This match was SO good and the people that hated it suck. I dont usually do star ratings but I give this match ****1/2


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Injustice II (1/17/09) - Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness

This match was good. It was long. But most of all, it was freakin' FUN.

high ****1/4.


----------



## tboneangle

From what ive seen its either Angle vs Jarrett or Shelly vs Sabin

Angle vs Jarrett is the leader IMO. Great wrestling,hardcore spots,and a terrific story makes this the number 1 match so far IMO.


----------



## Chiller88

*NOAH 3/1/09*
Saguira and Shiozaki vs. Nakamura and Milano: ****1/4
KENTA vs. Nakajima: ****3/4


----------



## Thisskateboarding

tboneangle said:


> From what ive seen its either Angle vs Jarrett or Shelly vs Sabin
> 
> Angle vs Jarrett is the leader IMO. Great wrestling,hardcore spots,and a terrific story makes this the number 1 match so far IMO.


Aren't you forgetting

Head Wear on a Pole Match: Steiner vs Petey

If we are talking TNA MOTY how can you have missed that gem


----------



## seabs

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH World Championship - ROH Injustice II*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH full circle
****1/4


----------



## milkman7

*NOAH 3/1*
KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - **** 1/2 my moty so far.

Note: I need to watch the last two matches from this show.


----------



## seabs

*Young Bucks vs Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - PWG Tag Team Championships - PWG The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies*
_***3/4_


----------



## Groovemachine

Final Battle 08 MOTYCs:

~Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2

~Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - Fight Without Honor - ****1/4

~Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ****1/4


Gonna watch Rising Above 08 and then should be able to compile a decent Top 10 of the year so far. Yes, I'm one of the *those* people who will include Rising Above on the list.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG - The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies:*

The Young Bucks vs Davey Richards and Roderick Strong - ***3/4


----------



## ADN

*ROH Injustice II*
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH Injustice II*
Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ****1/2


----------



## milkman7

*NOAH 3/1*
Go Shiosaki/Takashi Sugiura vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Milano Collection AT- **** 1/4
I liked this one better than the NJPW vs NOAH dome match


----------



## seabs

*Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T - NOAH 01.03.2009*
_****+_


----------



## El Enigma

*The Young Bucks vs Davey Richards and Roderick Strong* - _PWG: The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies_ - ****


----------



## septurum

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office) 2-11-09 **** 3/4

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Pro Wrestling NOAH) 3-1-09 **** 1/4


----------



## dele

A little late, but I just got the DVD.

Jun Kasai Presents NUTSVILLE X-MAS

Jun Kasai vs MASADA
Razor Cross Death Match
***3/4 - ****

Absolutely brutal. At one point, Jun Kasai puts the razor board on MASADA and prepares to do his pearl harbor splash on it. Right before he jumps *MASADA flips the board, and Kasai lands on the razors chest first, breaking the board and causing a razor to cut the area right above MASADA's knee wide open.*

I'll get to work uploading it.


----------



## septurum

Jun Kasai is a crazy bastard. I'm glad he hasn't killed himself yet.


----------



## McQueen

There is a Benoit joke in there somewhere.

Kasai scares me.


----------



## septurum

McQueen said:


> There is a Benoit joke in there somewhere.


If you are referring to me, I had no intention.


----------



## Taroostyles

TNA Destination X

Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin/Jay Lethal/Creed/Suicide-Ultimate X-****

Best UX since the LAX/Phenomenal Angels probably I would say, this is the type of match that needs to happen more often in the X division. I marked for the awesome finish, a twist on the finish from the aformentioned tag UX. 

Awesome stuff.


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> There is a Benoit joke in there somewhere.
> 
> Kasai scares me.


Yeah, Benoit went crazy because of chair shots and the diving head butt. Yet Kasai (who has literally fallen head first onto concrete from 15+ feet in the air and makes Sabu in FMW look tame) has a kid who he takes every opportunity to hang out with because he thinks his kid is so cool.


----------



## McQueen

Is it you Dele?


----------



## septurum

Taroostyles said:


> TNA Destination X
> 
> Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin/Jay Lethal/Creed/Suicide-Ultimate X-****
> 
> Best UX since the LAX/Phenomenal Angels probably I would say, this is the type of match that needs to happen more often in the X division. I marked for the awesome finish, a twist on the finish from the aformentioned tag UX.
> 
> Awesome stuff.


TNA and Match of The Year are a bit contradictory.


----------



## McQueen

I think TNA wins "Booking of the Year" every year because they always about 20 things that make me say thats the worst thing i've ever heard.


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> I think TNA wins "Booking of the Year" every year because they always about 20 things that make me say thats the worst thing i've ever heard.


And this from a guy who hates Chikara.

But the Ultimate X was ***3/4 - ****, good spotfest that helped save the ppv from WCW 2000 levels.

CZW X: Decade Of Destruction
CZW World Heavyweight Title - No Rope Barbed Wire
*Drake Younger vs. Eddie Kingston - ***3/4*
Raised it upon second viewing. Unlike the preceding match which was just weapon shot-rest-weapon-shot-rest this actually had a little story behind it, especially if you watched their Chikara match from the end of last year. If reports from wXw are true, Drake may have a surprising year in front of him.


----------



## McQueen

CHIKARA is for little kids.


----------



## septurum

So is the WWE.


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> Is it you Dele?


No I am not his son. Sorry, I won't be jumping onto sharp objects anytime soon.


----------



## McQueen

^^^ Pussy ^^^

WWE still lacks people dressed like ants and ice cream cones though.


----------



## septurum

Chikara is based on lucha libre. Do you think AAA or CMLL is for little kids?


----------



## McQueen

I don't care for most Lucha Libre so I don't go out of my way to watch unless Wagner Jr. is involved.


----------



## Sephiroth

septurum said:


> Chikara is based on lucha libre. Do you think AAA or CMLL is for little kids?


Mistico is the equivalent of jailbait...bait.

Edit: McQueen, Dr. Wagner Jr. doesn't wrestle for CMLL anymore. He opened his own fed.


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> ^^^ Pussy ^^^
> 
> WWE still lacks people dressed like ants and ice cream cones though.


The ants are a decent team. And apparently drunk Germans love them.

The ice creams.......You're right on that one. Damn. But they've made up for it with Grizzly. :side:

And it beats IWA-MS & CZW, thought I think I'm being suckered to watch another show for the main event next month too. :sad:


----------



## septurum

McQueen said:


> I don't care for most Lucha Libre so I don't go out of my way to watch unless Wagner Jr. is involved.


Which would probably explain your disdain for Chikara since they are inspired by lucha libre. Their name is Japanese though.


----------



## Taroostyles

septurum said:


> TNA and Match of The Year are a bit contradictory.


Didn't say it was Match Of The Year, just a Match Of The Year Candidate cause it was ****+. Which is actually the whole point of the thread, so yeah.


----------



## septurum

KingCrash said:


> And it beats IWA-MS & CZW, thought I think I'm being suckered to watch another show for the main event next month too. :sad:


IWA-MS has Ted Petty Invitational, which I love. CZW is shit so I agree with you there.


----------



## Sephiroth

septurum said:


> Which would probably explain your disdain for Chikara since they are inspired by lucha libre. Their name is Japanese though.


You must not know McQueen well...

Let me fill you in. McQueen knew anything you know before you knew it or even before you were born. He even knows your mom...pretty well.

Edit: The TPI is not a good defense for IWA since it hasn't been relevant or worth buying since 2006.


----------



## Nervosa

Nakajima/KENTA 3/1 *****
Yeah, I'm doing it. The Leg work, change of strategy, and then the constant sell throughout the match by KENTA pushes it to the top of the hill for me. The awesome counters and recounters don't hurt either. Mix in the constant awesomeness of the strikes and you have a match where I wouldn't change a thing. I just simply can't remember ever enjoying a match so much since TEIOH/Shino vs. Mashimo/Madoka last year.

Black/Nigel Injustice II
***1/4
People giving this above 4 stars? Really? Was the high spots of this match really worth all the flaws? The huge lulls at the beginning? The empty brawling outside the ring? The done-to-death countout falsies? The stupid, mindless, completely unneccessary run-ins that ruined the flow of the match? The fact that they completely rehashed the Nigel walkout idea? Dragon's speech, which was actually true, being cut off? A botched finish? The fact that if these guys were ACTUALLY given an hour, with no run-ins and mistimings, it would have been absolutely epic? Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I saw it, and Tyler's sell of the arm was amazing, but the flaws far outweigh the pretty good finishing stretch they had.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> Mistico is the equivalent of jailbait...bait.
> 
> Edit: McQueen, Dr. Wagner Jr. doesn't wrestle for CMLL anymore. He opened his own fed.


I am aware of this. I was just stating a point that Wagner is pretty much the only Luchadore i'll go out of my way to watch.



KingCrash said:


> The ants are a decent team. And apparently drunk Germans love them.
> 
> The ice creams.......You're right on that one. Damn. But they've made up for it with Grizzly. :side:
> 
> And it beats IWA-MS & CZW, thought I think I'm being suckered to watch another show for the main event next month too. :sad:


I saw the ants when they were fairly new so they weren't very impressive when I saw them, i'm sure they've gotten better since then. I'm just not a fan of the goofy comedy shit CHIKARA seems to like to do in the middle of matches. I will however give CHIKARA credit for one of the most random but brilliant angles ever with "Commissioner" Bob Sagat.

And U.S. indy level "hardcore" feds are 95% bullshit anyways for people who like jacking off to guys jumping through glass. Most of those guys have no concept of working things like storytelling or purpose into matches, they just do stupid shit for cheap pops. I do like Necro, T-Jack and Younger though. BJW however is the shit when it comes from hardcore.


----------



## septurum

Sephiroth said:


> Edit: The TPI is not a good defense for IWA since it hasn't been relevant or worth buying since 2006.


07 was good for Quackenbush's run and 08 had some damn good matches as well. Sami Callihan vs Eddie Kingston was awesome.


----------



## McQueen

I have the one Quackenbush won and I've yet to watch it lol.


----------



## septurum

Go for it. In my opinion there hasn't been a bad TPI yet. 09 is shaping up to be good as well.


----------



## McQueen

I have a lot of stuff to watch. It is pretty rediculous.


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> ^^^ Pussy ^^^
> 
> WWE still lacks people dressed like ants and ice cream cones though.


1. I'd do it before you, Minnesota ViQueen.

2. WWE also lacks light tubes.


----------



## septurum

I'd mark like a bitch if WWE started using tubes.


----------



## McQueen

I'd probably jump into some of that stuff aside from maybe alpha or razor boards, thats a little too extreme.

I've been saying a while now that a NRBW match in WWE would probably go over super well if the right people were in the match but they're too much of pussies to get that hardcore.


----------



## septurum

McQueen said:


> I've been saying a while now that a NRBW match in WWE would probably go over super well if the right people were in the match but they're too much of pussies to get that hardcore.


And with the new PG rating it would be a cold day in hell before we ever saw one.


----------



## McQueen

PG rating = less crowd heat. :no:

I want fueds with real heat like Flair/Funk '89


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> I'd probably jump into some of that stuff aside from *maybe alpha* or razor boards, thats a little too extreme.


They're called KENZANS.

Alpha was just an added stipulation meaning that there was another weapon at ringside that hasn't been named.


----------



## McQueen

Sorry Dele, i'm a BJW noob compared to you.


----------



## dele

It's cool McQueen.

Upped the event with the razor cross in it btw.


----------



## McQueen

Well i'm not going to download it to my roomates computer but i'll take a look for it once I get my new laptop in a few weeks.


----------



## dele

septurum said:


> I'd mark like a bitch if WWE started using tubes.


As would I.



McQueen said:


> Well i'm not going to download it to my roomates computer but i'll take a look for it once I get my new laptop in a few weeks.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0tquF4t9c&fmt=18 - Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0tquF4t9c&fmt=18 - Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8KJyFufuw4&fmt=18 - Part 3

No excuses in my neck of the woods.


----------



## septurum

Thanks for the upload. Gonna watch here is a bit.


----------



## -GP-

<3 dele.

I'd stay on topic and put a MOTYC here, but i haven't watched anything of real note since KENTA/Suzuki


----------



## Goku

McQueen said:


> PG rating = less crowd heat. :no:


PG rating = less backlash (not the PPV)



McQueen said:


> I want fueds with real heat like Flair/Funk '89


High standards imo.


----------



## KillSteve

KENTA/Nakajima wasn't even a good match let alone a MOTYC. KENTA didn't seel the legwork at all, and no, holding your leg every now and then isn't selling if you are going to get up, run around and kick with it. Maybe if KENTA learned to sell effictively the match would have been decent.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KillSteve said:


> KENTA/Nakajima wasn't even a good match let alone a MOTYC. KENTA didn't seel the legwork at all, and no, holding your leg every now and then isn't selling if you are going to get up, run around and kick with it. Maybe if KENTA learned to sell effictively the match would have been decent.


Which one? Do you mean all KENTA/Nakajima matches? You're saying they all look the same? Is that what you're implying? Because that's racism, and that's not cool. I suppose you think all Japanese wrestlers should come out in kimonos, waving fans and throwing sushi into the crowd, eh?! DOES THE THOUGHT OF KENTA NO-SELLING GODZILLA'S ATOMIC RAY AMUSE YOU?!?!

Seriously though, which match? NOAH or KO?


----------



## KillSteve

I was talking about the NOAH one, but the KO one was also pretty unimpressive due to the fact that neither man is capable of working a good 25+ minute singles match. 

The only puro matches this year that are close to MOTYC status (and it's still early) are the two NOAJ vs NJPW tags.


KENTA vs Kotaro was good but overated. Kotaro sucks as a heel and it went far too long, it was just a poor man's KENTA/SUWA.


----------



## Goku

KillSteve said:


> KENTA/Nakajima wasn't even a good match let alone a MOTYC. KENTA didn't seel the legwork at all, and no, holding your leg every now and then isn't selling if you are going to get up, run around and kick with it. Maybe if KENTA learned to sell effictively the match would have been decent.


I'm one of the people that is most bothered about the selling habits of a wrestler but the fact that KENTA was constant in his selling stands to reason that Nakajima didn't really inflict enough damage on the leg. Notice, how KENTA only sells when he has excessively used his leg or when Nakajima targets it.

There's logic in all suits of selling and as long as it's consistent, I'm not too bothered.


----------



## KillSteve

How was it consistant when KENTA was getting up a minute after being in a leghold and running and jumping about, or when he was kicking with his injured leg? That isn't consistant, that's poor selling and style over substance.


----------



## Goku

Honestly though, I've only seen the match once. If I bothered watching it again, I could possibly argue the point.

But take it like this, Nakajima's work on the leg didn't hurt KENTA bad enough that he had to sell like Foley.


----------



## KillSteve

Nakajima worked his leg for a good ten minutes, to not sell that fully is poor. There is absolutely no reason for KENTA to be running around, jumping or kicking after having his leg worked over like that.


----------



## Goku

That's why it's in the eyes of the beholder.

Much like Cena at WrestleMania 23, it's not that big of a deal. Cena could shake off Shawn's leg work because that's the kind of wrestler he is. I assume the same with KENTA.

Note: I don't follow present day Puro as much as most that post in here.


----------



## KillSteve

"Being tough" is not an excuse for poor selling. It made the legwork totally pointless and void.


----------



## Goku

That's the case with most long matches with early body work (especially leg work). Mindgames is a perfect exception.

If I look so critical into all matches, I wouldn't be able to bare Ultimo Dragon or any of the Juniors from Japan back in the mid 90's.

Btw, what do you have the KENTA|Nakajima matches at ?


----------



## Saint Dick

KENTA's selling wasn't great but it wasn't bad either. It certainly didn't effect my enjoyment of the match.


----------



## KillSteve

Except Ultimo Dragon and the majority of the NJ 90's juniors scene sold very well and rarely blew off limbwork. Case in point, Liger/Sasuke. And most of those matches didn't veer past the 25 minute mark like so many junior matches these days.

I don't really bother with star ratings, but I'd say both were around three stars I guess. Slightly above average, nothing special. Even without the poor selling, the NOAH match was pretty standard and both KENTA and Nakajima are far, far better at working tag matches than singles matches. The KO match had some good exchanges and brawling parts but a forty minute match with no strong story or direction is always a pain to sit through, and there was the inevitable overkill that is rife in today's junior matches.

You want to check out some great puro matches, watch the two NOAH vs NJ matches.



EDIT - I dunno, I would say having your leg destroyed for ten minutes then getting up and running and kicking with it is pretty bad. Oh well.


----------



## Saint Dick

How did the KO match not have a story or direction?


----------



## Goku

KillSteve said:


> Except Ultimo Dragon and the majority of the NJ 90's juniors scene sold very well and rarely blew off limbwork. Case in point, Liger/Sasuke. And most of those matches didn't veer past the 25 minute mark like so many junior matches these days.


I'm not sure if this is a case of whether I haven't seen enough or you haven't seen enough.

Ultimo Dragon's selling is downright atrocious. Against guys like Malenko and Ohtani, who specialize in wearing their opponent down, it was ridiculous. Your claim makes no sense in my eyes. Liger|Sasuke is an exception. Both men have no sold leg work dozens of times that I've seen.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I felt that in the KENTA/Nakajima matches, Nakajima carried them. It seems to me that KENTA really doesn't give a shit anymore and is just going threw the paces. Last time it looked like he cared what was going on I would say was his hour draw with Marifuji.

Also, who was the dude that attacked KENTA on 3/1? I know someone posted who it was but I don't remember.

1. ****3/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3.1.09)
2. ****1/2 Osirian Portal vs. The Colony (1.24.09)
3. ****1/4 KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1.25.09)
4. ****1/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2.11.09)
5. ***1/4 Kaval vs. TJ Wilson (2.15.09)
6. *** Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin (Jan 09 TNA)


----------



## KillSteve

> How did the KO match not have a story or direction?


Ok, what was the direction? Two guys beating each other up isn't good enough to make a 40 minute match good, you need some sort of submission/limbwork to make it really good. Look at, for example, the Flair/Steamboat matches or hell even the Rock/HHH Ironman match. They were all about keeping control of the match and wearing their opponent down. If the only story you are going for is two guys who don't like each other fighting, you are best to go at half the time and twice the pace.




> I'm not sure if this is a case of whether I haven't seen enough or you haven't seen enough.
> 
> Ultimo Dragon's selling is downright atrocious. Against guys like Malenko and Ohtani, who specialize in wearing their opponent down, it was ridiculous. Your claim makes no sense in my eyes. Liger|Sasuke is an exception. Both men have no sold leg work dozens of times that I've seen.


I'm pretty sure it's that first option. Not that they NEVER blew off limbwork, but in all their big matches that get praised highly they certainly didn't. If you are refering to the '96 Ultimo/Ohtani match then there really wasn't any blown off limbwork at all.


----------



## Saint Dick

KillSteve said:


> Ok, what was the direction? Two guys beating each other up isn't good enough to make a 40 minute match good, you need some sort of submission/limbwork to make it really good. Look at, for example, the Flair/Steamboat matches or hell even the Rock/HHH Ironman match. They were all about keeping control of the match and wearing their opponent down. If the only story you are going for is two guys who don't like each other fighting, you are best to go at half the time and twice the pace.


The cocky champion underestimating the determined challenger was the story.


----------



## Goku

KillSteve said:


> I'm pretty sure it's that first option. Not that they NEVER blew off limbwork, but in all their big matches that get praised highly they certainly didn't. If you are refering to the '96 Ultimo/Ohtani match then there really wasn't any blown off limbwork at all.


Can't really respond to something like that.


----------



## KillSteve

lol, no it fucking wasn't. At what point in the match did KENTA come across as cocky outside the opening minutes? Even then, that would make no sense as Nakajima has got the best of KENTA on numerous occasions. The Akiyama vs Sasaki tag was better, even though Ibushi brought it down at the end.

And for the record, the ladder match from Revelation X blew the tag out of the water. The tag was all over the place for most of the time and the hypnosis spot was utterly lame. Go watch the ladder match if you havent.


----------



## Saint Dick

KillSteve said:


> lol, no it fucking wasn't. At what point in the match did KENTA come across as cocky outside the opening minutes? Even then, that would make no sense as Nakajima has got the best of KENTA on numerous occasions. The Akiyama vs Sasaki tag was better, even though Ibushi brought it down at the end.


What were you watching? KENTA was an arrogant fuck whenever he was in control. All of his control segments said "I'm better than this kid and I know it" and I'm somewhat flabbergasted by you claiming he only came across as cocky in the opening minutes when he had the match won at the end but chose to prolong it so he could fuck up Nakajima some more. What's more cocky than lifting your opponent's shoulder off the mat when the ref is about to count three?

He was serious when he had to be but whenever he was on a sustained period of offense he was relaxed and overconfident. You say that wouldn't make sense because Nakajima's gotten the better of him before but KENTA had won their most recent singles match and to my knowledge (I could be wrong because I'm a bit of a puro nub) Nakajima had never beaten him one on one at this point.


----------



## KillSteve

They only had one one-on-one match which KENTA won, you are correct. I will admit I did forget about that one spot where he lifted his shoulders up, but my point was that it didn't come across as a focal point of the match. There were some spots here there like that and opening minutes, but it wasn't enough to keep the match focused for _forty_ minutes. They should have worked at half the time and twice the intensity and produced a better match rather than going for the 30+ minute epic which seems to be a trend in today's Japanese juniors scene. Oh, and there was obviously overkill in the match, but that was expected really.

Something like the finish stretch between them in last year's KO vs Burning survival tag was better than any of their singles matches because there was far more intensity and focus.


----------



## Sephiroth

KillSteve said:


> Something like the finish stretch between them in last year's KO vs Burning survival tag was better than any of their singles matches because there was far more intensity and focus.


To be fair, anything in that KO/Burning 8 man tag was better than everything else last year.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KillSteve said:


> lol, no it fucking wasn't. At what point in the match did KENTA come across as cocky outside the opening minutes? Even then, that would make no sense as Nakajima has got the best of KENTA on numerous occasions. The Akiyama vs Sasaki tag was better, even though Ibushi brought it down at the end.
> 
> And for the record, the ladder match from Revelation X blew the tag out of the water. The tag was all over the place for most of the time and the hypnosis spot was utterly lame. Go watch the ladder match if you havent.


You seem to only enjoy slow paced matches with strict selling and blatant storytelling. That's your choice, but I think you limit your enjoyment of wrestling if you hold the same expectations of Jushin Lyger...and guys dressed like ants. What other kinds of wrasslin', if any, do you enjoy?

I thought KENTA's selling of the leg was good in the KO match and great in the NOAH one. When he suplexed Naka and his knee buckled halfway down, I was sucked in. Yes, he ran and kicked...but not before selling for good measure. The only moment I can recall that I was bothered by his selling was when he locked in the STF.

I'll definately have to watch this again when I get home from work.


----------



## KillSteve

What gives you the impression I only enjoy slow paced matches when I am saying they should have worked half the time and twice the pace?

I enjoy pretty much any style of wrestle, wether it's the US "sport entertainment" style, deathmatch, lucha, puro, shoot-style, etc., but yes I would say obviously story-telling is a fundemental. In regards to the NOAH match, KENTA did a lot of what I would say were "nice touches", but didn't to the fundementals: making it look like the legwork hindered him. You get the fundementals correct first, then go for the fancy stuff. In other words, I felt it was very much style over substance.


----------



## Sephiroth

What about Owarai?


----------



## KillSteve

Isn't that just Japanese comedy?


----------



## Sephiroth

KillSteve said:


> Isn't that just Japanese comedy?


Stalker Ichikawa takes it very seriously...


----------



## KillSteve

I do loves me some HUSTLE.


----------



## Saint Dick

KillSteve said:


> They only had one one-on-one match which KENTA won, you are correct. I will admit I did forget about that one spot where he lifted his shoulders up, but my point was that it didn't come across as a focal point of the match. There were some spots here there like that and opening minutes, but it wasn't enough to keep the match focused for _forty_ minutes. They should have worked at half the time and twice the intensity and produced a better match rather than going for the 30+ minute epic which seems to be a trend in today's Japanese juniors scene. Oh, and there was obviously overkill in the match, but that was expected really.
> 
> Something like the finish stretch between them in last year's KO vs Burning survival tag was better than any of their singles matches because there was far more intensity and focus.


Maybe it didn't come across as a focal point to you but it did to me. They repeated the cycle of KENTA's arrogance getting the better of him throughout the match and in the end it cost him the title. I thought the storytelling was great and they followed it up nicely in the NOAH rematch with KENTA learning from his mistakes and being completely serious.


----------



## KillSteve

I didn't think it was much of a focal point because it only came into play a handful of times throughout the entirety of a forty minute match. If you look at most great matches that long they have a much stronger focus than that. 

I think you are creating your own dots and joining them, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## septurum

Dude. The no selling is called fighting spirit. I've seen Kobashi get his arm worked over the ENTIRE match, only to use it to lariat his opponent and get the win...KENTA was using the leg despite the pain. The match was excellent and I don't see how you let something so menial ruin it for you.


----------



## KillSteve

lol, you clearly have no idea what fighting spirit is about if you think it's about no selling. Fighting spirit is about communicating the will to win, usually through instant bursts of passion or energy, not becoming invincible and void of pain.


----------



## Saint Dick

KillSteve said:


> I didn't think it was much of a focal point because it only came into play a handful of times throughout the entirety of a forty minute match. If you look at most great matches that long they have a much stronger focus than that.
> 
> I think you are creating your own dots and joining them, but to each their own I guess.


I might be joining the dots but I didn't create them. Even if it only came into play a handful of times it was recurrent and the fact that they started and ended the match that way says something to me. You're emphasizing the strength and the focus of the story and although I clearly think it was more prevalent than you do I don't necessarily agree that every long match _needs_ a really strong story as long as the wrestling and the pacing is of a certain quality and there is some form of storytelling (which there definitely was). That's neither here or there because I really enjoyed the story of this match.


----------



## septurum

Oh well. I'm through with this. You must not like very many matches if you hold these kinds of standards for every match. You look way too deep into a match. Just watch it and enjoy it. Fuck no selling. It's NEVER ruined a match for me.


----------



## -Mystery-

KENTA/Nakajima I - ****1/4
KENTA/Nakajim II - ****1/2

tbh.


----------



## Goku

****1/2* and ****3/4* from me each.


----------



## septurum

Nakajima vs KENTA at KO is MOTY so far. No doubt. NOTHING at all bad about that match.


----------



## Goku

I need to watch the two again for good measure. Also, haven't seen Kotaro|KENTA but have it downloaded.


----------



## KillSteve

> Oh well. I'm through with this. You must not like very many matches if you hold these kinds of standards for every match. You look way too deep into a match. Just watch it and enjoy it. Fuck no selling. It's NEVER ruined a match for me.


I enjoy plenty of matches, just not ones with obvious flaws that stare you right in the face.


----------



## septurum

Again, I don't think it's a flaw. I think he is fighting through the pain. Jeez. It would take much more damage than that to stop Kenta. What was he supposed to do? Not walk the rest of the match?


----------



## KillSteve

Yes, he should have sold effectively, that what good selling is. Otherwise it makes the limbwork pointless. Again, "being tough" isn't an excuse for poor selling.

Just in case people are wondering, my top five so far of 2009 are (in no order):

Christian vs Swagger
Nakamura/Goto vs Misawa/Sugiura
Shiozaki/Sugiura vs Nakamura/Millano
Black vs McGuiness - Injustice II
Equinox vs Gerrard


----------



## septurum

The amount of damage Nakajima put on KENTA's knee would not have hurt him for 40 mins. Besides, a match with KENTA laying on the ground holding his knee the whole time would suck. The point of wrestling is to entertain the fans and the match did just that.


----------



## KillSteve

40 minutes? Which one are you even talking about? The legwork was in the NOAH match which went around the 25 minute mark. 

Crowd reactions don't equal quality.


----------



## septurum

There was legwork in the KO match as well. I thought you were referring to that. Ok, I see where you are coming from. I need to read before I post eh?


----------



## KillSteve

The legwork in the KO match was pretty minimal and was nothing more than filler really.


----------



## -Mystery-

You must hate the Taker/Lesnar HIAC match if you hate blatant no selling.


----------



## septurum

KillSteve said:


> The legwork in the KO match was pretty minimal and was nothing more than filler really.


That is why I was on your ass. Sorry dude.


----------



## KillSteve

> You must hate the Taker/Lesnar HIAC match if you hate blatant no selling.


Everything up until the no selling in that match was amazing, but yeah that did bring it down alot.


----------



## Sephiroth

KillSteve said:


> I do loves me some HUSTLE.


Then you're a friend of mine 

lol at arguments about Fighting Spirit. KillSteve has the right idea. 

Kobashi didn't no sell the arm injury for a lariat in whoever's example. He mustered up all the energy to work through the pain and hit it.

Good Fighting Spirit should convey that the wrestler is seriously fucked, but their "fighting spirit" gets them that little burst of energy they need to hit something in their favor. 

The KENTA/Nakajima argument about no selling reminds me of Marufuji/Romero from Respect is Earned where Maru KILLED Romero's leg for 10 minutes but then Romero uses the leg easily all the time after it.

Edit: The best cases of Fighting Spirit are when they hit something despite the pain and then are unable to muster up any more energy to do anything next. 

I can't remember the match (it probably involved Akiyama) but he got lariated, but got up despite selling it like a champ and looking like he was hit with a train for the whole match and then hit an exploder, but was dead for the rest of the match and lost a minute or two later since that was his last bit of offense. Just an example that came to mind,


----------



## septurum

Sephiroth said:


> Kobashi didn't no sell the arm injury for a lariat in whoever's example. He mustered up all the energy to work through the pain and hit it.


I didn't say he no selled it. I used it as an example of fighting spirit.


----------



## straightedge015

The 2/11 KENTA/Nakajima match was more of a power struggle than a story of KENTA being the overconfident champion. It was pretty clear that Nakajima was now on KENTA's level(or just below) beforehand, we just weren't sure if he could beat him in a singles match. KENTA being cocky was part of it, but not the main story there. 

There was crazy overkill though...


----------



## seabs

KillSteve said:


> KENTA vs Kotaro was good but overated. Kotaro sucks as a heel and it went far too long, it was just a poor man's KENTA/SUWA.


*lol.*


KillSteve said:


> Crowd reactions don't equal quality.


*Yeah they do. The crowd can make or break a match. Best examples, Jericho/Eddie @ SuperbRawl 97. Crowd didn't give a shit but it was a classic wrestling match. I dont think they were even watching tbh. Rock/Hogan. Not the best technical wrestling match but fuck the crowd made it something special.

****+ for the KO Match
****1/4+ for the NOAH match. *


----------



## septurum

I think the crowd can add a lot to a match. Try watching an entire show with absolutely nobody in the crowd. You'd probably get bored, regardless of the match quality.


----------



## 5hadow

*AJPW 3/14/2009 - Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru - AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title*
***3/4+


----------



## KingCrash

Jun Kasai vs MASADA
Razor Cross Death Match
***1/2 - ***3/4

Nice match that was a change of pace for me anyway from the US "style". Thank god that table held and when MASADA's leg was cut I think you could hear him scream over Kasai.

And dele I think the first two youtube links you put up lead to the same part of the match.


----------



## KillSteve

Seabs said:


> *lol.*
> 
> *Yeah they do. The crowd can make or break a match. Best examples, Jericho/Eddie @ SuperbRawl 97. Crowd didn't give a shit but it was a classic wrestling match. I dont think they were even watching tbh. Rock/Hogan. Not the best technical wrestling match but fuck the crowd made it something special.
> 
> ****+ for the KO Match
> ****1/4+ for the NOAH match. *


Um, no. Crowd heat can add to a match quality, but there is no correlation between them. You can put on a shit match with the crowd going nuts, it'll still be a shit match, just with a hot crowd. Likewise you can put on a great match with a dead crowd. You see how that works? It's not even as if the atmosphere for the KENTA/Nakajima match was anything above average for a Budokan crowd. Hell, there were probably hotter for the NOAH vs NJ tag.

And why "lol" at my comment? It was a good match, but Kotaro is a poor heel. Note: Copying Eddie Guerrero's tactics does not make up for lack of true heel persona. Watch the KENTA vs SUWA match and see how much it destroys KENTA/Suzuki.


----------



## Saint Dick

straightedge015 said:


> The 2/11 KENTA/Nakajima match was more of a power struggle than a story of KENTA being the overconfident champion. It was pretty clear that Nakajima was now on KENTA's level(or just below) beforehand, we just weren't sure if he could beat him in a singles match. KENTA being cocky was part of it, but not the main story there.
> 
> There was crazy overkill though...


Yeah it did have elements of a power struggle but KENTA's arrogance was still an integral theme. 

And they didn't make it look like Nakajima was on KENTA's level to me. I'd say slightly below. They looked more like equals in the 3/1 match and even then KENTA won clean.


----------



## straightedge015

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah it did have elements of a power struggle but KENTA's arrogance was still an integral theme.
> 
> And they didn't make it look like Nakajima was on KENTA's level to me. I'd say slightly below. They looked more like equals in the 3/1 match and even then KENTA won clean.


Yeah, the 3/1 match had Nakajima being the overconfident one, thinking he had everything figured out. 

I agree with KillSteve about KENTA's selling though, it definitely was inconsistent at best.


----------



## seabs

*ohmi, a TNA MOTYC involving MCMG or Angle. Whoda thunk it.*

*Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin vs Jay Lethal vs Consequences Creed vs Suicide - Ulitmate X - X Division Championship - TNA Destination X 2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## Saint Dick

Same rating but I don't consider it a serious MOTYC.


----------



## KillSteve

Woah, what was so good about the Ultimate X match?

I'd say it was below any ECW main event this year and a pretty bad match. TNA MOTY so far, not that's actually a big accomplishment, would be Angle/Jarret for me. It was nothing special and Angle brought it down alot at the end with the awful finishing stretch, but Jarrett was shockingly great with amazing selling and awesome brawling sequences.


----------



## septurum

MINORU vs Kaz Hayashi (AJPW: 3-14-09) **** 1/2

Hey Killsteve...you should watch this match. I'm interested to hear what you think of Minoru's selling of Hayashi's legwork.


----------



## Goku

Elim. Chambers are still leading MOTYC for me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Destination X 2009
Ultimate X - *** 1/2*


----------



## Burning Sword

Sephiroth said:


> Destination X 2009
> Ultimate X - *** 1/2*


Agreed as I wasn't into this match at all. I also have to agree with KillSteve about KENTA/Kotaro being a poor man's KENTA/SUWA. 

Minoru vs. Kaz Hayashi (AJPW 3/14/09)- ****1/4

Really good Jr. Match and one of the best Minoru matches I have seen in quite some time. It damn near went to overkill city at the end, but it was all good in the end.


----------



## KillSteve

I didn't think much of Minoru/Kaz. It was good certainly, but there was almost nothing remarkable or high-end about it other than the length. I wasn't keen on how the first half was all about limbwork, but the second half was all about drooping each other on their heads. Good match, nothing particularly outstanding about it for me. And yeah obviously there was overkill, but that was expected. Again I found myself thinking it would have been alot better if they worked a match half the length.

If I was going to bang on star ratings for the matches, my current list of contenders (which will no doubt change as the year goes on) would be:

Nakamura/Goto vs Misawa/Sugiura - ****
Equinox vs Gerrard - ****
Black vs Nigel (Injustice II) - ****
RAW Elimination Chamber - ****
Christian vs Swagger - ****1/4
Go/Sugiura vs Nakamura/Milano - ****


----------



## Saint Dick

Can someone give me a brief history lesson on the NOAH/New Japan feud and what I need to know before watching the two big tags from this year?


----------



## Goku

SD Chamber ~ ******
RAW Chamber ~ ******
Christian|Swagger ~ ****1/2*
KENTA|Kotaro ~ ****1/2*
KENTA|Nakajima I ~ ****1/2*
KENTA|Nakajima II ~ ****3/4*


----------



## KillSteve

They have fueded before, but there is no real history to the matches. Just good ol' fashioned interpromotional hate. Watch the first one to see why the Nakamura/Sugiura stuff in the second is so great.


----------



## Saint Dick

Ok cool. Just making sure I have my bases covered.


----------



## KillSteve

Watch out for the insane shoot punch Nakamura throws at Sugiura.


----------



## septurum

Invincible said:


> KENTA|Nakajima I ~ ****1/2*
> KENTA|Nakajima II ~ ****3/4*


FYI: Kenta vs Nakajima at Kensuke Office in Feb was their second encounter. Their match this month in Noah was their third encounter.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

* PWG The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies*
*Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - PWG Tag Team Championships *
***1/2

Not great but a good solid tag match.


----------



## Nervosa

Haven't been on in a couple days, so I haven't had a chance to defend my statement about KENTA's selling. 

First off, Steve is exactly right about what fighting Spirit truly is. I didn't consider much of anything of what KENTA did Fighting spirit. 

Here's why I thought KENTA's selling was good. Yes, he was running after he was injured, but his kick based offense was being countered or dodged by Nakajima a lot as a result. This caused him to switch his entire offense to hand strikes for a while, but even this only bought him time until he could hit the big DVD on the floor. I thought the severe lack of 'pepper' on his strikes was a good sell. I understand the idea that he should have been crippled, and not running at all, but I feel like making it look like your running is hampered, and changing your offense due to a worked limb is acceptable, and I feel KENTA did this well.

Also, there is a pretty long gap in this match where KENTA doesn't take much abuse to the knee. To me, giving it some time to recoop before they went to their finishing stretch made sense, and really worked. EVEN THROUGH THIS, KENTA was holding his leg a lot. Even when they went to the finish, KENTA's knee buckled over and over; in the suplex, in the powerbomb, and even when he hit the first Go 2 Sleep. Soemone else said the STF was the only point where he miss-selled, and I think even that was at a point when he hadn't taken much abuse. 

I understand how people would say that he shouldn't have been running or jumping after the workover, but I still say for the period it was worked, he sold it very well. To me, selling doesn't mean you're entirely crippled, it just takes the muster out of your offense and slows you down until you can recoop. To me, KENTA did this, and the buckling of the leg even afterwords pushed hte match through to me.


----------



## KillSteve

KENTA didn't change his strategy at all and even in the final minutes was kicking at Nakajima. The main thing was how it was literally right _after_ having his leg destroyed by Nakajima he was running and kicking whereas a smart seller would limp or not even both to kick. I'm a KENTA fan but he's never been able to sell limbwork effectively and the match was doomed from the first dragon screw. 

I stick by view of the match that it was style-over-substance selling and that rubbing your leg every now and then is poor. Even without the poor selling, it's not as if the rest of the match was particularly great. Not nearly enough hatred or intensity and even at 25 minutes, almost half the time of the KO match, it still dragged and featured inevitable overkill.

I don't know wether you've seen it or not (or wether we are open to discussion wwe in this thread), but I suggest watching Swagger/Christian from ECW and seeing how limbwork should be sold.


----------



## septurum

I'm gonna agree with you about KENTA's selling after re-watching the match. He certainly could have put a bit more into it. But the underselling certainly doesn't hurt the match at all for me. I mean, I didn't even notice it the first time I watched it.


----------



## Nervosa

KillSteve said:


> KENTA didn't change his strategy at all and even in the final minutes was kicking at Nakajima. The main thing was how it was literally right _after_ having his leg destroyed by Nakajima he was running and kicking whereas a smart seller would limp or not even both to kick. I'm a KENTA fan but he's never been able to sell limbwork effectively and the match was doomed from the first dragon screw.
> 
> I stick by view of the match that it was style-over-substance selling and that rubbing your leg every now and then is poor. Even without the poor selling, it's not as if the rest of the match was particularly great. Not nearly enough hatred or intensity and even at 25 minutes, almost half the time of the KO match, it still dragged and featured inevitable overkill.
> 
> I don't know wether you've seen it or not (or wether we are open to discussion wwe in this thread), but I suggest watching Swagger/Christian from ECW and seeing how limbwork should be sold.


I have indeed seen it, and there's no argument from me on how awesome Christian's sell truly was. 

Even so, KENTA changed his offense for sure in this match. He was doing a lot of clotheslines and hand strikes for a good portion of this match, and maybe I was reading too much into it, but I credited that solely to leg problems. 

Struggling with your offense and holding your leg after using it, even slightly, is not at all bad selling. You've touted the Shiozaki/Suguira vs. Millano/Nakamura tag, and Shiozaki does the same thing: he gets his leg worked over, but that doesn't stop him from running all over during the finish, or hitting his superkicks. He does the moves, he holds his leg to show it took a lot out of it, and he's struggling ,and I think he maintains the legitimacy in both cases.

I honestly don't see how this dragged: I dug the storyline, start to finish. As for overkill; maybe, but I saw this match as their blow-off: it was gonna settle everything. For a big final match, I expected a big, crazy finishing stretch, and when it happened, I bought into it. Maybe it was too much, but I was marking out all the way through it in a way I haven't for a long time.


----------



## KillSteve

Shiozaki had his legged worked over for about a quarter of the time KENTA did, then had a long period on the apron, and even then only hit about two(?) Superkicks. The legwork was never a focal point in the tag match at all, it was more about the NJ boys keeping control rather than damaging his leg. However you are correct it was a flaw, even if it was a very small flaw, hence why I would say there are matches this year that will no doubt surpass it and the first tag with Misawa was probably better. The last ten minutes more than made up for a small inconsistancy though. 

The overkill may have been warrated as it was the blow-off, the only problem was that both men had already kicked out of each other's finishers in the past, taking any suspense and thrill out of the nearfalls. For me atleast anyway.


----------



## Nervosa

Yes, but the Death Roll had led to a pin in their previous match: and that move was something that loomed in the back of my mind throughout their third match: the fact that Nakajima has a move that CAN pin KENTA if he hits it. To me, that reclaimed any suspense lost by their previous match, and added some. To me, the entire idea that Nakajima knows how to beat KENTA added a lot.

Shiozaki hit the first superkick before he got the rest period! It was how he was able to make the tag at all. Yes, KENTA had his worked over for a longer period of time, but he also had a lot of breaks where Nakajima didn't get anything in on the leg for quite a while.

I think in general that the leg selling is fine as it was, and I didn't expect much more in either case. Selling a leg is harder than selling an arm, because it simply hinders more of your normal moves. This kinda makes it easier for me to chalk up running on an injured leg to adrenaline's sake, and when they have to rub it after, I follow it. Samoa Joe in ROH was especially frequent in doing this. He still did all his runs on an injured leg, but rubbed it or shook it out every time. 

Just curious Steve, do you have an example of acceptable leg selling in a top quality match?


----------



## septurum

I think he already pointed out Christian/Swagger.

I think KENTA/Nakajima II at KO was lightyears above their third encounter. Yes, it had some overkill but I see most of it as them trying to make this feud mean more than it does. They pulled out some big, brutal spots in that second match that I felt were not really needed, but were still awesome.


----------



## KillSteve

It may have been just me, but I was expecting both men to kick out each other's finishers. It seems to be a trend in most "big" matches these days. And IIRC Shiozaki's Superkick was more a desperation spot more than "my leg is hurt but will kick with it anyway". 

I agree that selling the arm is easier than selling the leg, which is why I have higher hopes for KENTA/Nigel than I did for KENTA/Nakajima. 

As for examples of "acceptable" leg selling, I thought Danielson's selling of the leg in his match with Nakajima was pretty good. He did do some kicks with it, but they were used in moderation and were used more as desperation spots to fuel his comeback rather than simply ignoring the legwork. I just watched AJ/London from ROH "Night Of The Grudges" the other week and AJ's selling of London's legwork there was pretty great. He hit one springboard with it which was sort of dumb, but everything else was flawless. He didn't try to kick with it, he limped and every shot to the leg he sold it like it was a bullet. Plus it came into play in the finish which is something I personally always love to see. I can probably think of more, but those are two off the top of my head....


----------



## Nervosa

septurum said:


> I think he already pointed out Christian/Swagger.
> 
> I think KENTA/Nakajima II at KO was lightyears above their third encounter. Yes, it had some overkill but I see most of it as them trying to make this feud mean more than it does. They pulled out some big, brutal spots in that second match that I felt were not really needed, but were still awesome.


Yeah, but Swagger/Christian was arm work. I want to see a leg work one.

Can't say I agree with your opinions of II and III. III's finishing stretch puts it over the top for me.


----------



## Nervosa

KillSteve said:


> It may have been just me, but I was expecting both men to kick out each other's finishers. It seems to be a trend in most "big" matches these days. And IIRC Shiozaki's Superkick was more a desperation spot more than "my leg is hurt but will kick with it anyway".
> 
> I agree that selling the arm is easier than selling the leg, which is why I have higher hopes for KENTA/Nigel than I did for KENTA/Nakajima.
> 
> As for examples of "acceptable" leg selling, I thought Danielson's selling of the leg in his match with Nakajima was pretty good. He did do some kicks with it, but they were used in moderation and were used more as desperation spots to fuel his comeback rather than simply ignoring the legwork. I just watched AJ/London from ROH "Night Of The Grudges" the other week and AJ's selling of London's legwork there was pretty great. He hit one springboard with it which was sort of dumb, but everything else was flawless. He didn't try to kick with it, he limped and every shot to the leg he sold it like it was a bullet. Plus it came into play in the finish which is something I personally always love to see. I can probably think of more, but those are two off the top of my head....


Awesome, that makes total sense, and really puts it in perspective. Both of those examples are great matches, especially Danielson/Nakajima, which I felt was really overlooked last year. 

I still don't have as much of a problem with KENTA's, but I can see your perspective much better.


----------



## Saint Dick

A really good piece of leg selling that comes to mind is Triple H against Cena at Night of Champions. 



Nervosa said:


> Even so, KENTA changed his offense for sure in this match. He was doing a lot of clotheslines and hand strikes for a good portion of this match, and maybe I was reading too much into it, but I credited that solely to leg problems.


:agree: I interpreted it the same way. 



> I honestly don't see how this dragged: I dug the storyline, start to finish. As for overkill; maybe, but I saw this match as their blow-off: it was gonna settle everything. For a big final match, I expected a big, crazy finishing stretch, and when it happened, I bought into it. Maybe it was too much, but I was marking out all the way through it in a way I haven't for a long time.


The finishing stretch owned. Fuck overkill, that was just awesome.


----------



## septurum

Nervosa said:


> Yeah, but Swagger/Christian was arm work. I want to see a leg work one.
> 
> Can't say I agree with your opinions of II and III. III's finishing stretch puts it over the top for me.


They are both excellent but I thought II was much more believable and just had better work in it. III had some sloppy parts, but yes the opening and closing parts were awesome.


----------



## dele

Hey KENTA,
The selling you did with your leg was terrible. You honestly should just quit the business right now.
Yours,
John Cena at Wrestle Mania 23


----------



## Goku

Cena's selling was fine.


----------



## fadedouthero

*CHIKARA // Motive, Means, Opportunity*
Cheech and Cloudy vs. Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw - ****1/2

Phenomenal tag match. Nothing but a fast paced, back and forth contest.


----------



## seabs

*Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru - AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Title - AJPW 14.03.2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Saint Dick

So I watched KENTA/Kotaro last night and I didn't like it quite as much as everybody else seems to. I mean it was really good, great even, but I wasn't blown away at all. It could be because I was tired (on the verge of sleep actually) so I plan on watching it again soon but the first half of the match didn't do anything for me. Kotaro's cheating was good but the action just felt kinda flat and only really picked up towards the end. Another thing that bugged me was Kotaro trying to get KENTA DQ'd (and he did this more than once). Yeah what he did was pretty cool but why would he want the ref to DQ him? Didn't he want to win the title? Meh, as I said I was tired so I'll rewatch it but I was expecting a better match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

From what I managed to sit through, I'm not a fan of Minoru/Hayashi. What was that, like, 40+ minutes? Not a fan of either guy going that long, but I still want to sit and actually watch the entire thing when I'm able to concentrate (like Ownage, I was almost falling asleeep).

Wanna make a point of catching up on everything that's been highly pimped from Japan tonight. Doubt it'll happen, mind you.


----------



## septurum

I really liked Minoru/Hayashi apart from a few dragged out parts. I think the length held it back from being a really great match, but still enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## straightedge015

Ownage™ said:


> So I watched KENTA/Kotaro last night and I didn't like it quite as much as everybody else seems to. I mean it was really good, great even, but I wasn't blown away at all. It could be because I was tired (on the verge of sleep actually) so I plan on watching it again soon but the first half of the match didn't do anything for me. Kotaro's cheating was good but the action just felt kinda flat and only really picked up towards the end. Another thing that bugged me was Kotaro trying to get KENTA DQ'd (and he did this more than once). *Yeah what he did was pretty cool but why would he want the ref to DQ him? Didn't he want to win the title?* Meh, as I said I was tired so I'll rewatch it but I was expecting a better match.


I think that's part of the reason people prefer the KENTA/SUWA match from '05. It was made clear that SUWA didn't care about the title, and he only existed just to fuck with people.


----------



## KillSteve

Exactly, and when Kotaro was forced to actually fight KENTA, he did pretty well, so it made him trying to get out of the mach somewhat pointless.

Minrou/Kaz wasn't noticably bad or anything, but I agree that it was a chore to sit through. It just felt like an average match spanned out really long with some inevitable overkill, which was expected. I can't think of any particularly great moments from it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KENTA/SUWA is timeless. At the same time, KENTA/Kotaro is still my current MOTY, although some of Kotaro's heeling annoyed me (don't remember what I said about it at the time... been too long to remember and I'm not searching through the thread to find out).


----------



## Nervosa

Caught up on more puro"

Shiozaki/Suguira vs. Millano/Nakamura
****1/4
Nothing over the top: but everything in it was good. Shiozaki looked like a star and Sugiura looked like an animal. I don't like Millano much at all, but his weaknesses were covered up well. Nice tag formula that paid off well in the end.

KENTA vs. Suzuki
****
Don't get me wrong, I love the heel KoSu, and the antics were fun to me. I have some problems with the logic, and the comparisons made to the SUWA match is fair. I also thought KoSu's lariats were pretty wussy in this, and took away from his control spots. KENTA looked great, and I think the fun in tis match bumped it up from being pretty meh.


----------



## KillSteve

Watching Shiozaki in that tag match, I think if he continues to be that great he could pretty easily pass Danielson as the best in the world. I also have a lot of love for Sugiura too, always have. I think I'll cry if neither of them get entered in this year's G1.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

FINALLY watched KENTA/Nakajima from 2/11. Must say, I enjoyed it.

It's not something I was totally blown away by, because I don't have the same love for present day junior heavyweight wrestling as I did for the New Japan juniors of the 90s (Liger, Ohtani, Eddie et al), but it's pretty much an entirely different ballgame nowadays, anyway.

I can't really point to any aspect in particular and say "this hurt it", because there wasn't anything that stood out me as being a poor aspect. It goes into overkill mode down the stretch, but that's the norm for present day junior matches and it's something I've come to accept, not look at as a flaw (although it's understandable why some would, and indeed do). There wasn't really an especially deep story to it, but it's a present day junior match - I wasn't expecting there to be.

What I did like was that they seemed to be playing up a "war of attricion" type deal. There wasn't really enough selling - long term or short - for it to really drive that point home, but it had plenty of Japanese Juniors Workrate~, and they used that to pretty much eschew any limbwork or truly focused storytelling in favour of trying to destroy each other in a hurricane of stiffness.

I also got the impression that KENTA was "the man" of the two, and that Nakajima needed this to prove himself. He needed to win. KENTA spent a good chunk of time blasting away on the kid, but you're always leaving every nearfall with the impression that he's not going down easily. KENTA probably has him beat at the end, but he decides to finish it in such a way - or at least _try_ to finish is in such a way - that it leaves no doubt in anyone's mind that he IS the man and that this IS his titile... but it costs him.

Much like the inevitable overkill, juniors matches these days seem to thrive on going 30 minutes+. I don't think they need to, because they generally don't have enough focus or direction to pull that off, but it's also something I've come to accept, and it doesn't bother me too much, really. I know their rematch is cut to around half that time, so I'm interested in seeing what's what with that one. Whenever I manage to seat myself for long enough to actually watch it, of course.

So yeah, I dug this. I don't love it, but things that tend to bother most puro nuts don't really bother me all that much anymore. As an example of Japanese Junior Workrate~, this is one of the better matches out there.

****


----------



## septurum

Andy3000 said:


> I also got the impression that KENTA was "the man" of the two, and that Nakajima needed this to prove himself. He needed to win. KENTA spent a good chunk of time blasting away on the kid, but you're always leaving every nearfall with the impression that he's not going down easily. KENTA probably has him beat at the end, but he decides to finish it in such a way - or at least _try_ to finish is in such a way - that it leaves no doubt in anyone's mind that he IS the man and that this IS his titile... but it costs him.


This is pretty much what I perceived as the story they were trying to tell. Nakajima trying to prove himself against KENTA.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 3/1/09*
Takashi Sugiura and Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and Milano Collection A.T *****-****¼*

_Holy shit at the emotion from Sugiura in this especially during his hot tag, he was just awesome the entire match. As for the match I really enjoyed it. You could feel the hate between the teams and the crowd just loved it._

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 3/1/09
GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA *****¼*

_Enjoyed it slightly more then the KO match. I'm kind of 50/50 on KENTA's selling in the match, at times he sold it well and then other times he just didn't (doing a double stomp did kind of annoy me) but nonetheless a great match with a badass finish_


----------



## Tarfu

I know alot of people would proudly disagree with me on this next one, but to hell with that.

*CHIKARA - If The Airplane Is Snowed In, Put Your Bloody Skis On And Get Going*
KOT Qualifier Match - F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony

In my opinion, this match was great, aswell as a rather rare individual, being a MOTYC-worthy 6-man tag. The way both trios were there strictly for business, instead of fooling around or humiliating eachother gave this match its needed credibility. With the Trios-spot on the line, both sides gave their absolute best and showed why they are two of the most dominant and best teams in CHIKARA today. Yes, there were some (maybe even... alot) botches and moments when things just wen't wrong, but the effort they put into this match saved the whole situation in my books. Worker Ant's commitment and dedication to his team was also a very good angle; sacrifising his own career to guarantee that one spot in the tourney. Sadly, in vain. 

****3/4*


----------



## Saint Dick

Rewatched KENTA/Kotaro and I liked it a lot more this time. Bumping up to ****1/4.


----------



## milkman7

My current top ten
1. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 3/1
2. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 1/25
3. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW 2/15
4. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho vs Kane vs Mike Knox vs Edge vs John Cena - WWE 2/15
5. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - KO 2/11
6. Edge vs Jeff Hardy vs Vladimir Kozlov vs Big Show vs Triple H vs Undertaker - WWE 2/15
7. Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT - NOAH 3/1
8. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH 1/17
9. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - TNA 1/11
10. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto - NJPW 1/4


----------



## dele

BJW 1/2
Y Sasaki/Shinya Ishikawa vs Sekimoto/M Sasaki

***1/2-3/4
Fun match and they beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## KillSteve

I thought the match was a fun underdog match, but nothing more really. Not a spec on some of the underdog tags BJW had in 2006/7.

Hulk/KZ/Tanisaki vs Kishiwada/Moxhizuki/Fuji from DG's 18/1/09, was also a lot of fun and worth checking out if you like DG. It's mostly about the heels being awesome, nothing special or anything but I'd say it's better than 90% of 2008 DG matches.


----------



## dele

I think I may have overrated it a bit, but the lariats at the end made me happy.


----------



## seabs

*Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Motor City Madness 2009*
_****_


----------



## milkman7

BJW 2/1/09
No Ropes Barbed Wire Deathmatch: Jun Kasai, Jaki Numazawa & MASADA vs. Yuko Miyamoto, Takashi Sasaki & Isami Kodaka - ****
I really enjoyed this spotfest.


----------



## KidRed

ROH Full Circle - Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4-****


----------



## dele

3/12/09
~Madness of Massacre~ River Styx Death Match
Jaki Numazawa vs Jun Kasai

***3/4-****

Way too much fucking fun. Drunk rating is **** and you can suck my nuts if you don't agree.

KICHIGAI!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope you didn't do the whiskey shot game while watching that match...:cheers:


----------



## dele

No I just drank excessively and then watched the match.


----------



## -GP-

Is that you Andy?


----------



## dele

Close, Anthony.


----------



## Jonn

Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
ROH Motor City Madness 2009
******


----------



## El Enigma

Austin Aries vs Naomichi Marufuji - **** - All Star Extravaganza IV
Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson - **** - All Star Extravaganza IV


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***3/4 - ROH Motor City Madness 2009
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match) - **** - ROH Motor City Madness 2009

Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Jushin Liger - ***3/4 - BJW 22.01.2009
2009.03.06 - Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tiger Mask vs. Masahiro Chono & Jushin Liger - ***3/4 - NJPW 6/3/2009

Got a 2009 MOTYC List up to top 33 at the moment here


----------



## Saint Dick

***3/4 for both those Motor City Madness matches. Would've given the tag match **** but I didn't like the finish at all.


----------



## KillSteve

I loved the tag match even if the finish was ass. Not really a MOTYC, but a great match. ****


----------



## peep4life

PWG The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies
Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - PWG Tag Team Championships
****
Another great tag from PWG, the Bucks are all kinds of awesomeness in this match.


----------



## Jonn

Jonn said:


> Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
> ROH Motor City Madness 2009
> ****


You got me Seabs. I've changed it back, just for you.


----------



## Tarfu

ROH Motorcity Madness 

*Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black – *****
A great rematch, and better than their first one in October. These two have some serious chemistry together. Next time they need to go longer though.

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves – ***¾-*
Good tag-action to end the night. Only the lame WWEish finish decreased snowflakes.

And as a sidenote: I was surprised how Jay and Nigel's tv-match was actually better than the one they had on this show.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 21:*

MsChif vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Title Match) - ***3/4

*SHIMMER Vol. 22:*

Wesna Busic vs LuFisto - ***3/4

Both matches very different in style: the Vol. 21 match is more technical and slow-paced building into the finish whereas the Vol. 22 match is two great wrestlers beating the tar out of each other. Superb stuff.


----------



## septurum

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker-Wrestlemania 25 *****


----------



## KingCrash

Wrestlemania 25

HBK vs. Undertaker - ****3/4

I know we're only a quarter of the year through, but I can't see anything topping this. I think it lasted 30+ min. but I was so into it I didn't notice. Just what you'd expect from these two.

Rest of the matches
MITB - ***1/4
Divas Battle Royal - DUD (Santino was funny, but really?)
Jericho/The Legends - **1/2 (Still marked out for Steamboat)
Matt/Jeff - ***1/2
JBL/Mysterio - DUD
Edge/Show/Cena - ***1/4
HHH/Orton - ***


----------



## dele

Wrestlemania 25

MITB - ***
Diva Battle Royal - *
Jericho vs Legends **3/4
Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy - *** 1/2-3/4
JBL vs Rey Mysterio - -*-Dud
Undertaker vs HBK - ****3/4 - *****
Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena - ***1/4
HHH vs Orton - ***1/2

Overall PPV Rating - 8/10


----------



## sirdilznik

*Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WM 25 - ****3/4* - I can't give this match 5 stars because of the botches but this match was amazing. The last 10 - 12 minutes I was completely on the edge of my seat and both men gave it absolutely everything they had. Easily the best match I've seen so far this year.

No other match on the card came anywhere near MOTY contention.


----------



## Devildude

*Wrestlemania 25:*

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - ****3/4

To be fair, I'll probably downgrade it a 1/4* or so after a second look, I can remember a few botches near the start that probably should stop it from being a bona-fide 5* match. The floor/countout spot took too long too I thought.

Edit: Fuck it, my head is telling me I should make it ****3/4.


----------



## Y²

Damnit, I wanted to get in b4 the Taker/HBK shitstorm began.

Undertaker vs HBK - ****3/4 very good, wouldn't expect anything less from these two.

Cena vs Big Show vs Edge - **1/2 Not WM worthy, but taking away its stage it was decent for what it was.

Triple H vs Randy Orton - ***1/2 I liked it, a solid match that really shouldn't have been the Main Event (Taker/HBK should have been, fuck titles). Needed some more spots though.

I missed MitB, I'll check it out in a bit.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wrestlemania XXV 
Money In The Bank - ******
*Extreme Rules*: Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy -* *** 1/2*
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - ******
**World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Edge(c) vs. The Big Show vs. John Cena - **** 1/2*
*WWE Title Match*: HHH(c) vs. Randy Orton - **** 1/2*


----------



## ADN

*WWE WrestleMania 25*
Money in The Bank - ***1/2
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - ****3/4


----------



## mateuspfc

HBK vs. Undertaker *****
Close the thread, THIS is the Match of The Year 2009.

And no way in hell Orton-HHH is anything more than **.
Oh yeah, WrestleMania X8 called, and wants its boring main event back.
Unbelievably boring.


----------



## dav

*Wrestlemania 25
*
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - ****3/4
MITB - ****
Show vs Cena vs Edge - ***1/2
Hardy/Hardy - ***1/4


Need to give the show another watch though really.


----------



## edge87

I have to agree with you guys: 

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - ****3/4

This was such an exciting match, and I didn't want it to end. It is going to be a tough one to follow.


----------



## AussieFan

_Wrestlemania 25 _

*1. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - ****3/4

2. MitB Ladder Match - ****

3. HHH vs Randy Orton - *****


----------



## milkman7

HBK vs Undertaker - was fantastic (I am not giving stars, as this will be done after a rewatch)
MITB - Pretty good, but I was disappointed
HHH vs Orton - Alright until the horrible finish
Edge vs Cena vs Show - Fun little match
Legends vs Jericho - Steamboat still has it
Hardy vs Hardy - Cool finish, but kinda disappointed


----------



## M.S.I.I.

Money in the Bank was fun, but maybe I'm alone in thinking that it gave out nothing new to make it such a great match. The series as a whole has fallen short in the past couple of manias, more creativity and drama would help it. 

The only match that should be in this is Taker-Michaels, which is going to be talked about in wrestling for a long time. Nothing short of a classic.


----------



## Burning Sword

*WrestleMania 25*

Shawn Micheals vs. Undertaker- *****3/4*

Nothing from that show comes close to this


----------



## peep4life

WRESTLEMANIA 25
HBK/Taker *****
Delivered on every level, I might go down after another viewing and I sober up but the match was incredible.


----------



## vivalabrave

Posted this in the WWE M/S/D Thread so might was well throw it over here.

Michaels vs. Taker - *****
All right. First off, I’m pleased to see ratings like this from a ton of people for the match. When it was over and the first “rating” to pass through my mind (I swear I didn’t think about it until after the 3 way was over. I was like, “Oh yeah, STARZ~! What was I thinking? This is clearly the most important thing about wrestling. I should probably get on that if I want some sweet IWC credibility.”) was *****, I figured I’d have to explain myself. Looks like I’m not alone, but I’ll go ahead and try to anyway even though I’m dead tired as I type this. The first poster I thought of from here when I got home was Brett. I just remembered him saying that everyone was rating this match ***** before it even happened like Flair/Michaels last year. I’m sure in some instances it’s true, but not on my end. I’m a low expectation kind of person. I keep them there and I’m rarely let down (especially when it comes to wrestling, where even if I’m let down by something, I can turn around and find another match or whatever to pick me up). 

Anyways, I’m gonna go ahead and cheat with my rating and use an old fashioned cop out. My reasoning? You just…had..to be there. OK, judging by all the five stars I see coming from posters I see that isn’t necessarily true. But I’m sure Clique and Benjo will come on here on Monday and say the exact same thing. The whole fucking feel of this moment (not match…moment. From the screenshot that flashed on the big screen before the match took place, to the pop THAT got, to Shawn’s (I’m sure super cheesy to some but not to me) grand entrance to clearly the match itself, everything about this screamed perfect to me. I’ve had a feeling very close to this before, at Mania X-7 when I saw Rock and Austin tear that dome down. 

I thought they put the match together so well. These guys are truly 2 of the best on Earth. No doubt. I swear to you, when Taker missed the suicide dive, I thought he was legit knocked out and I thought Shawn would win via countout. They got me. What a fucking tease that Mark Callaway is. Throughout the rest of the match I was on the edge of my seat. I remember looking up around the stadium. I just wanted to take in what I was apart of; Truly one of the most epic matches ever, imo. I seriously felt like this was one of the greatest moments IN MY LIFE. Man, I take wrestling too seriously. None the less, this match had me jumping up and down in the aisles…literally. When Shawn started stomping his foot to “tune up the band” I stomped along with him. I’m 25 years old and I was stomping on the ground to the beat of a balding man child (™Andy). I just didn’t give a fuck about looking cool in front of the people in the crowd. I just let myself go. I’d like to say I embarrassed my friends…but they were doing the exact…same…thing. This is all real, btw. Take the rest of the actual match into account, and you have more than enough to justify 5 asterisks. I swear to God I’m not trying to rub in the fact that I was there and you guys weren’t, but if you were there, you’d know how what I’m saying. 

This is all on one watch, though. Who knows, I could fall out of love with it. Probably will. But for now I’ll stand proud with ***** next to the match. I can already see this called the most OVERRATED MATCH IN EVERZ~.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA [10/13] ****
KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji [10/25] ****
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins [BOLA Night 2 - 11/2] ****
Chris Hero vs. Low Ki [BOLA Night 2 - 11/2] ****
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs [Bound By Hate - 11/8] ****1/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Briscoe Bros. [Bound By Hate - 11/8] ****
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs [Rising Above - 11/22] ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson [Rising Above - 11/22] *****
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black [Wrestling at the Gateway - 12/5] ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli [Southern Hostility - 12/6] ****1/2
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black [Final Battle - 12/27] ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufiji [Final Battle - 12/27] ****
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson [Final Battle - 12/27] ****3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black [Injustice II - 1/17] ****
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki [1/25] ****1/4
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima [2/11] ****1/2
Edge vs. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Undertaker vs. Big Show vs. Vladimir Kozlov [No Way Out - 2/15] ****
John Cena vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Mike Knox [No Way Out - 2/15] ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA [3/1] ****1/2
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong [Supercard of Honor IV - 4/3] ****
KENTA vs. Davey Richards [Supercard of Honor IV - 4/3] ****3/4
KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima [Take No Prisoners - 4/4] ****
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 25 - 4/5] ****3/4


----------



## KidRed

*'Taker vs. HBK - ****3/4*
Fantastic battle, and MOTY so far. Exceeded all my expectations, and that's saying something with these two legends.


----------



## peers

Taker/HBK was a great match, but I think some people are going too far with 5 stars... Mainly because of the horrendous botch with hbk's moonsault and takers dive, which threw the entire flow and pace of the match. Incredible finishing sequence though.


----------



## sivell

Regardless or not of star ratings, it is and most likely will be, the best match we will see this year. On a side note, if this was about the worst/blown matches this year, how crap was orton vs HHH?!


----------



## Beer Money Inc.

Taker/Michael (Mania) - **** max

I agree with everyone that it was an awesome match, but the botches and sloppy moves kinda ruined it for me (if you can call it that, 4 stars is still pretty awesome). Plus they forgot (mainly Taker) to sell injuries and all that really made me deduct at least half of a star.


----------



## seabs

*Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 25*
_****1/2+_


----------



## Tarfu

Loved your review, vivalabrave. That said, there's not much to add. Seriously, despite what peers said above, this match was just incredible. Everyone knew it would deliver, and they got exactly what they expected. My friend and I were just horrified by Taker's dive, and even after several replays we were holding our breaths. The last few minutes went beyond epic. 

Match of the year... uhm, so far, I guess. Doubt that anything can top this in a long time though, if ever this year.

EDIT: Want snowflakes? YOU AIN'T GETTING ANY!


----------



## Sephiroth

If there is any reason to fault the match, it's the botched dive. But let's not hold that against Taker, HBK, or the match. Let's blame the fucking camera guy.

The camera crew was horrible throughout the whole show. It was almost laughable at all the silly shit they did. 

For example: When Orton threw HHH over the barricade, the camera guy was pulled forward and you could hear him saying "I can't movie! He's on my cord!" Embarrassing.


----------



## KingCrash

Another example of shoddy camerawork - them missing Steamboat skinning the cat. But the whole show seemed a little off with Cole sounding like a puppet & JR sounding like he drank a little before the show.

BTW - Anyone have Tanahashi vs. Angle up yet from yesterday's show?


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-...e-2-more-matches-4-5-09-njpw.html#post7092109


----------



## 5hadow

*Wrestlemania 25 - Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels*
****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

***** for Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## -GP-

Taker - Michaels was F'N incredible and my MOTY thus far (and it'll be mighty hard to top).
If you wanna talk snowflakes, i'll jump on the ****3/4 bandwagon.

Also, Steamboat v. Jericho really got me going and might've been the coolest thing this side of Mickey Rourke's haircut.


----------



## erikstans07

-GP- said:


> Taker - Michaels was F'N incredible and my MOTY thus far (and it'll be mighty hard to top).
> If you wanna talk snowflakes, i'll jump on the ****3/4 bandwagon.
> 
> *Also, Steamboat v. Jericho really got me going and might've been the coolest thing this side of Mickey Rourke's haircut.*


Agreed. I can only imagine what was going through Jericho's mind. That must have been awesome for him.


----------



## Maxx Hero

So I downloaded and watched Taker/HBK today, and like with Flair/HBK, I am calling it what it is...*overrated*!

Yes, it was a very good match, best in WWE since WMXXIV (Bar maybe this years elimination chambers that I have yet to see), but no where near *****. Now I am not a shit bag that thinks this was terrible. No sir. Like the ****1/4 Flair/HBK, this is one of the finest matches to ever grace Wrestlemania glory. I still need to rewatch it, but not today (I have some Kawada/Kobashi on my plate ), but for now I am saying *****1/2*. Here's why...

First off, this was sloppy as hell, or at least on Taker's part. He looked like he could care less. HBK was putting out all the stops and he was sandbagging no no selling like a little fuck. Well, actually that is an overstatement, both men hit some of their stuff very crisp and snug, for example, Taker's selling of the Sweet Chin Music and that sweet body slam reversed into the DDT. Yet other times, like during the submissions he was seriously just laying there no emotion, not even making it look like it hurt (i.e. the crossface). Also, did anyone notice that the "figure four" was not properly applied? Takers leg was on the wrong side of the knee. If you look, there would be no pressure anywhere on the leg the way the move was applied.

As for the finish, beyond the moonsault/tombstone being cool, the final stretch was lame as fuck. Seriously, I don't get why you guys are marking for it. It was just them randomly hitting finishers and kicking out with no emotion. The moves had nothing to do with the rest of the match. If that sort of clusterfucked ending was on the indy scene, people would have shit on.

Ya. so it sounds like I am miffed at the match...I'm not really. I'm just saying that it is not ***** star material in my eyes. Ya.

Also, WTF with Shawn pulling the camera man into Taker's like of fire on that dive? Seriously? WTF.


----------



## Jonn

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker
WWE WrestleMania XXV
*****½ - ****¾*


----------



## mateuspfc

Maxx Hero said:


> Also, WTF with Shawn pulling the camera man into Taker's like of fire on that dive? Seriously? WTF.


Oh man, you never saw their HIAC match? Why can't you appreciate the nod they gave to that historic bout?
It's completely clear that it didn't have anything to do with the match or everything that they have done up until that moment, but still, a very nice piece of history that wasn't forgotten.
Besides that, I thought that was some awesome stuff, but that's just my marky side.


----------



## Bubz

I just watched Taker vs HBK

There are very few times that a match comes along and you just know you are watching something epic...this was one of those few!

Fucking Awesome! people can diss WWE all they want, but when it comes to it, no one puts on a better show than them and when they do it well its fucking awesome!

From the entrances right until takers celebration, this was epic. And the match wasn't half bad itself 

***** and one of the best matches i have ever seen, i have never enjoyed myself so much watching a wrestling match, i was marking out even though i knew the result. frigin amazing.


----------



## Maxx Hero

mateuspfc said:


> Oh man, you never saw their HIAC match? Why can't you appreciate the nod they gave to that historic bout?
> It's completely clear that it didn't have anything to do with the match or everything that they have done up until that moment, but still, a very nice piece of history that wasn't forgotten.
> Besides that, I thought that was some awesome stuff, but that's just my marky side.


Did a camera man take a bumpin the HIAC match? I thought Shawn was just being unprofessional, if something similar happened in the HIAC then it is much more understandable.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a little rusty on that match but I do think I remember a camera man being thrown in the way and slammed between Taker and the cage.


----------



## mateuspfc

Maxx Hero said:


> Did a camera man take a bumpin the HIAC match? I thought Shawn was just being unprofessional, if something similar happened in the HIAC then it is much more understandable.


Yeah, that happened, in the middle of the match, if my memory serves me well. I think he was in HBK's way, which pissed HBK, who ended up handing his ass to him (to JR's 'BAH GAWD' despise). Anyway, it was just a spot set to provide an opening - using the excuse to open the cell door to take out the injured cameraman - to make the action go to the outside of the cage. And if I recall well, HBK took almost the same bump Mankind would make famous 1 year later, which was as sick as Foley's one. 

So the spot of last night's match had a backstory, actually, but the announcers failed to recognize it, even though two of them were calling the HIAC match. Anyway, for old school fans, that was a really great moment to show that it wasn't all about that moment, but all about what they had fought in the past.

I simply loved it, and it added even more drama to the match. Like Taker falling on the top of his head and seemingly breaking his spinal column wasn't sickening drama enough.


----------



## seabs

*Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25*

_Show saving performance from the showstopper and the phenom. Thought after I watched they'll be some posters giving it the full 5 but I didn't expect so many too if I'm being honest. Wouldn't go the full 5 on it personally though. Need to rewatch it again but I'll go on what I thought from my first view.

The awesomeness starts right away with HBK's entrance. The whole lightness/darkness and heaven/hell promo on SD was amazing and I love how they've carried on with that theme, especially with the entrances here. Shawn with the white outfit on coming down from the heavens and Taker with the black on rising up from the depths of hell. Just brilliant stuff and the match hasn't even started yet. The build up to the match was simply phenomenal with HBK owning Taker in the mind games department.

Great start to the match with HBK messing around with Taker and using his quickness to outmatch Taker's power. Shawn's chops throughout the entirety of the match were lethal and just looking at the side of Taker's chest where Shawn chopped him you can tell how hard Shawn kept chopping at him. Great to see Shawn stick to one side of Taker's chest too and not mix sides like a lot of people forget to do but Shawn's a true pro so you come to expect it really. The psychology in the match was tremendous btw. Both men worked not only the match but the whole angle perfectly. The wrestling wasn't half bad either.

There was one point in where I thought they were rushing into a finish and that they could be ending it prematurely but it only added to the excitement of the match and actually ended up giving it a much longer length than I originally expected for the match. The break in the middle where both men went to the outside was done brilliantly and really helped both guys to go at a strong pace with the length the match had. Personally thought that Taker's dive came off brilliantly. Better than maybe if he had hit it perfectly because you felt more impact the way he did hit it. The cameraman took quite the hit as well which came off great imo. Thinking back now the spot is quite reminiscent of their HIAC match where Shawn pulled a cameraman in front of Taker's dive in that match. I always love little flashbacks to the past like that. Michaels pushing the ref out of the way so that he'd be able to count Taker out is one of my favourite moments of a great match. Just excellent thinking. Great halfway break in the match to slow the pace down for them to bring it back up for the second part of the match.

Which was just phenomenal. Great counter wrestling and the finishing stretch was awesome without ever once going into overkill. Michael's kicking out of the tombstone was unbelievable. I honestly thought that Taker had the match there because quite frankly the tombstone is one of few finishers these days that nobody kicks out of. Nobody. Taker's face when HBK kicks out is amazing too. Shawn kickout out the chokeslam or even the last ride isn't shocking because it's common place to happen. The tombstone is a different story altogether though. Same goes with HBK's sweet chin music too. Not only did Taker kick out but there was no hesitation before the cover or no weak cover. Michaels was pretty much straight over and hooked the leg too. I'm always a massive fan of hot prolonged finishes when they work well and don’t enter overkill territory and this one was perfect.

Just a phenomenal match by quite frankly the two best workers in the company atm quite easily and they proved it here. Definitely gonna have to watch it again, probably tomorrow, before I settle on a rating but I don’t think I'd got the full 5 on it. A very high 4 1/2+ on first watch and undoubtedly my MOTY to date. Would take quite the gem to outdo it._

*****1/2+*​


----------



## Goku

I'd agree, *****1/2* - *****3/4*


----------



## McQueen

Invincible said:


> I'd agree, *****1/2* - *****3/4*


*** 3/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

The 2009 RR Match has finally been overtaken as my current MOTY so far, by HBK/Taker of course. One first watch, I was thinking it was maybe around ****1/4, but when I reviewed it, it got so much better its unbelievable lol. ***** all the way, but still doesn't touch their HIAC match tbh.


----------



## HBKBretHart

HBK/Taker WrestleMania 25 *******.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

HBK vs. Taker
Wrestlemania 25
****3/4 ( close to a full ***** though)


----------



## Fan of Honor

Maxx Hero said:


> [Taker/HBK] was sloppy as hell, or at least on Taker's part. He looked like he could care less.


You have to remember that Undertaker must have been barely conscious for a good part of the match after he landed right _on top of his head_! I don't blame him for being sloppy for a bit after that. Sometimes I couldn't tell if he was actually having trouble staying conscious or if he was selling it.

Even though the botch of Undertaker landing on the top of his head added to the drama of the match, it was unprofessional, especially on Michaels' part for not looking out for the safety of his opponent. Even if it alluded to their past HiaC match, Undertaker could have died! Even though he seemed fine, it made Undertaker's performance sloppy for a while afterward and it created a break in the action.

Overall, the match was great, but certainly not deserving of ***** because of the unprofessional spots. I give it ****1/2.


----------



## peep4life

I'm sure that spot was planned in the first place, I just don't think Taker got enough air, causing him to land on his head. Doesn't take away from the awesomeness of the match FULL FIVE SNOWFLAKES!!


----------



## Jonn

Can people not talk about something else other than the 'suicide dive botch', or whether or not he 'landed on his head'? Seriously, it's boring now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Maxx Hero said:


> So I downloaded and watched Taker/HBK today, and like with Flair/HBK, I am calling it what it is...*overrated*!
> 
> Yes, it was a very good match, best in WWE since WMXXIV (Bar maybe this years elimination chambers that I have yet to see), but no where near *****. Now I am not a shit bag that thinks this was terrible. No sir. Like the ****1/4 Flair/HBK, this is one of the finest matches to ever grace Wrestlemania glory. I still need to rewatch it, but not today (I have some Kawada/Kobashi on my plate ), but for now I am saying *****1/2*. Here's why...


I hate the term overrated in general, but a 1/2* difference really isn't much to be getting yourself worked up over, is it?



Maxx Hero said:


> First off, this was sloppy as hell, or at least on Taker's part. He looked like he could care less. HBK was putting out all the stops and he was sandbagging no no selling like a little fuck. Well, actually that is an overstatement, both men hit some of their stuff very crisp and snug, for example, Taker's selling of the Sweet Chin Music and that sweet body slam reversed into the DDT. Yet other times, like during the submissions he was seriously just laying there no emotion, not even making it look like it hurt (i.e. the crossface). Also, did anyone notice that the "figure four" was not properly applied? Takers leg was on the wrong side of the knee. If you look, there would be no pressure anywhere on the leg the way the move was applied.


I don't think it was sloppy at all, really. Definitely not "sloppy as Hell". I guess if what you mentioned there doesn't sit with you that's cool, but it all seems kinda nit-picky to be calling out 'Taker for supposedly sandbagging and being a little fuck. Even if he didn't land on his skull, I don't buy that at all. Obviously we saw things differently.



Maxx Hero said:


> As for the finish, beyond the moonsault/tombstone being cool, the final stretch was lame as fuck. Seriously, I don't get why you guys are marking for it. It was just them randomly hitting finishers and kicking out with no emotion. The moves had nothing to do with the rest of the match. If that sort of clusterfucked ending was on the indy scene, people would have shit on.


No emotion? I really don't see how that final 12 minutes didn't draw en emotional reaction. Perhaps hot from you personally, but that crowd, and almost everyone else I've spoken to, was emotionally invested in that whole finishing stretch. 

"Randomly hitting finishers and kicking out" is a gross overstatement. The way I see it, this whole scenario is a war of attrition. The rest of the match leading up to it - as well as the weeks previous - was built around Michaels trying to end the streak, having the Undertaker's number, essentially being better than the Undertaker. I don't see how the finishing stretch, with Michaels kicking out of everything 'Taker throws at him, casting doubt that he may in fact have his number, even at Wrestlemania, is anything other than a fucking great story. If they worked the first part of the match around limb work, only to blow it off and go into finisher throwing mode, I could see your point. But everything they did building to it was perfectly fine.

And guys on the indies _do_ exchange finishers all the time. ROH goes into finisher overkill for just about all of their big matches. I don't hear all that many ROH fans calling their main events "clusterfucked endings".



Maxx Hero said:


> Also, WTF with Shawn pulling the camera man into Taker's like of fire on that dive? Seriously? WTF.


Throwback to their Hell in a Cell match. Shawn hates camera men, apparently.


I'm not arguing this with you because you don't think the match is *****, btw. Nothing like that at all. I just don't think your arguments make much sense.


----------



## FITZ

I give it ****3/4 it was an incredible match.

And MaxX Hero, you complained way too much about the match to hand it out a rating of ****1/2. A match that had a "clusterfuck ending" "a lame final stretch" and Undertaker "not selling submissions" shouldn't be getting that kind of rating. I get the feeling that you are over exaggerating every little thing that you didn't think was perfect and made it sound like it ruined the match.


----------



## mateuspfc

Fan of Honor said:


> You have to remember that Undertaker must have been barely conscious for a good part of the match after he landed right _on top of his head_! I don't blame him for being sloppy for a bit after that. Sometimes I couldn't tell if he was actually having trouble staying conscious or if he was selling it.
> 
> Even though the botch of Undertaker landing on the top of his head added to the drama of the match, it was unprofessional, especially on Michaels' part for not looking out for the safety of his opponent. Even if it alluded to their past HiaC match, Undertaker could have died! Even though he seemed fine, it made Undertaker's performance sloppy for a while afterward and it created a break in the action.
> 
> Overall, the match was great, but certainly not deserving of ***** because of the unprofessional spots. I give it ****1/2.


Now that's a stupid argument. You wanted HBK to do what? Steal Vickie Guerrero's wheel-chair and put Undertaker on there? 
Besides that, its called *SELLING*, man. Taker was selling the damage from jumping over the F'N top rope AND LANDING ON THE FREAKING CAMERAMAN! It did not create a break, but, instead, added even more drama to the match, making that count-out spot seem a heck of a lot more credible.
You guys need to have a more well-rounded analysis of everything that surrounds the match to avoid such superficial statements.
And ****1/2 is one hell of a rating, don't ya think?


----------



## Nervosa

*Undertaker vs. Michaels*

MAN this is hard to rate. The story they had was so good, and the counter wrestling was excellent. By the end, the crowd was digging every nearfall, and heat going was so cool. Both big tombstone reversals were just so cool. The story of the streak, and Michaels' desperation resonated so well. Stories like this just FEEL like something special that we will never see again. 

On the other hand, the sloppiness was *really* bad. Andy....its impossible to ignore how sloppy this match really was. I wouldn't say 'sloppy as hell,' but its pretty close.

The worst one was Michaels spinning out of the chokeslam, and then was about to go for a superkick. But Michaels didn't have his space right, and he didn't follow through, stopping midway. Only problem is, Taker fell back as if he'd been kicked...when he wasn't at all. That's botchamania worthy stuff, folks. They covered well, going into the Hell's Gate falsey, but it was still really bad.

The missed dive has been discussed to death: it just looked bad. This normally wouldn't be a big deal, but listen to how DEAD the crowd is during this portion. Not good. The upside: when he made it back for the count, it got them going again. Never the less, pretty sloppy. 

But there's more: the spot where taker goes for another tombstone, but Michael's ferris wheels into a DDT counter was AWESOME, except Taker didn't move with the counter at all, and landed on Michaels rather than landing on his head. Just watch: it looks like Taker's head never makes an impact. It was still a cool counter, but really takes a lot away from the move when a DDT doesn't make the guy's head go down.

And that's not even all the things that were sloppy in the execution, here. Someone mentioned how the figure four was jacked up, and even the crossface looked kinda meh. Taker's leg selling was really spotty. If KillSteve had a problem with KENTA, he'll hate this. Taker sold it a couple times, but all the leg drops and big boots are really bad here.

People talk about how ROH constantly no sells back-to-back finishers. The difference is that in ROH when a guy takes a finisher, he usually has to hit a counter or something before immediately hitting his own. (there are exceptions, this is just....usually how it happens) In this match, Michaels took a chokeslam, got right up and hit the Superkick. It was just too sudden....he needed to dodge some kind of Taker move before hitting hitting the kick. As they did it, it just made the chokeslam look like it did no damage. 

So yes, it is a great match. If they had hit everything clean, it would be MOTY by a mile. As it is....the sloppiness hurts too much. 

I'm gonna go with: *****1/4* Maybe on rewatch it could get another quarter star, but nothing more.

As for my list, KENTA/Nakajima III still stands tall.


----------



## Mr mittens

Nervosa said:


> The worst one was Michaels spinning out of the chokeslam, and then was about to go for a superkick. But Michaels didn't have his space right, and he didn't follow through, stopping midway. Only problem is, Taker fell back as if he'd been kicked...when he wasn't at all. That's botchamania worthy stuff, folks. They covered well, going into the Hell's Gate falsey, but it was still really bad.


I think that Taker fell down to avoid the superkick, from memory he didn't do a typical bump but more so threw himself out of the way... but I've only watched it the once. 4 and a quarter snowflakes for me as well, amazing match


----------



## Fan of Honor

mateuspfc said:


> Now that's a stupid argument. You wanted HBK to do what? Steal Vickie Guerrero's wheel-chair and put Undertaker on there?
> Besides that, its called *SELLING*, man. Taker was selling the damage from jumping over the F'N top rope AND LANDING ON THE FREAKING CAMERAMAN! It did not create a break, but, instead, added even more drama to the match, making that count-out spot seem a heck of a lot more credible.
> You guys need to have a more well-rounded analysis of everything that surrounds the match to avoid such superficial statements.
> And ****1/2 is one hell of a rating, don't ya think?


I watched Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker for a second time and I stand by ****1/2. I think that rating suits this match just fine. ****1/2 _is_ one hell of a rating and it was one hell of a match. However, there are some weak aspects to the match that make it a sub-***** match.

What Michaels is supposed to do for a flying spot like the suicide dive is to use his arms to support Undertaker as he's coming down and to make sure he does not land on his head. You can't expect a cameraman to support Undertaker like a trained wrestler.

I'm not the only one who thinks that the recovery time after the suicide dive botch interrupted the flow of the match:


Nervosa said:


> The missed dive has been discussed to death: it just looked bad. This normally wouldn't be a big deal, but listen to how DEAD the crowd is during this portion. Not good.


I timed how long it took between the second Undertaker landed and the second the referee started his count at 1. It was 2:35, 2 minutes 35 seconds. I understand this time was necessary for Undertaker to recover, but a ***** cannot have a break in the action for that long.




Maxx Hero said:


> During the submissions [Undertaker] was seriously just laying there no emotion, not even making it look like it hurt (i.e. the crossface).


I agree that the crossface was not sold as well as it could have been. But at other times in the match, he conveyed excellent emotion. His facial expression when Michaels kicked out after the tombstone piledriver is priceless!








Credit: ~AussieFan~. It's the current signature pic.​



taylorfitz said:


> MaxX Hero...I get the feeling that you are over exaggerating every little thing that you didn't think was perfect and made it sound like it ruined the match.


lol. That's the way MaxxHero is. I know him personally. Just ask him what matches in the history of wrestling would deserve ***** and he could only give you 1 match that he thinks is worthy. Up until a couple months ago, he would have said no match he's ever seen deserves *****.


Even though Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker has its imperfections, I think we can all agree that it was a great match and should not be overlooked as a 2009 MOTYC.


----------



## Goku

McQueen said:


> *** 3/4


Well played, sir.


----------



## Superkick_Kid

Nervosa said:


> The worst one was Michaels spinning out of the chokeslam, and then was about to go for a superkick. But Michaels didn't have his space right, and he didn't follow through, stopping midway. Only problem is, Taker fell back as if he'd been kicked...when he wasn't at all.


This was not a botch. Shawn has pulled that move several times before where he acts like he goes for the superkick, but the guy falls because he flinches in time to see it coming. Thus Michaels slaps on the Figure Four.

It has been done several times in several Michaels matches.


----------



## dele

CZW - Ultraviolent Underground Championship Death Match - Panes of Glass
Danny Havoc (c) vs Thumbtack Jack
***1/4
Pretty tremendous showing from these two. Too bad the rest of the show sucked.


----------



## Rebel By Design

Fan of Honor said:


> What Michaels is supposed to do for a flying spot like the suicide dive is to use his arms to support Undertaker as he's coming down and to make sure he does not land on his head. You can't expect a cameraman to support Undertaker like a trained wrestler.


Wut? How can you criticize Michaels for this? The cameraman spot was a planned spot, obviously. 

And the cameraman was reportedly Sim Snuka, btw.


----------



## Goku

Angle vs. Tanahashi was horrible.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Weird you bring that up.

Since I just watched Angle/Tanahashi, no less then a half an hour ago. 

It was underwhelming, imo. But I could of gone without seeing the last couple of minutes of that match. When they went to Angle's usual 'busting out finishers' mode right before the ending hit, it didn't have the right flow for me altogether to like it all. There was also never a moment for the match where I say it entirely picked up well. I did happen to love the spot of the double armed overhead suplex on Angle though.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Wrestlemania 25*

*The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels* - *****3/4*
Excellent, excellent match, one that I think is hindered slightly by booking that requires the viewer to see EXACTLY what they were going for. If you didn't immediately think, "Oh, Taker ducked HBK and Shawn countered by slapping on his reverse figure four" but rather "Gah! Shawn was too close and Taker had to fall for no reason!" it was hard to overlook things like that. This match was riddled with these types of moments: the "botched" dive, Taker's selling, Shawn's usage of a modified figure four...and this was on the first watch. Wrestling should be a balanced sport of perception and reflection, and when you oversaturate one with the other, the experience can be easily ruined by it's own booking. Luckily, I got what they were going for each time, and really enjoyed the hell out of the match. At the very worst, two of my favorite wrestlers beat the shit out of each other, and I appreciated it.

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* - ****3/4*
Once again, Shelton Benjamin showed how awesome an athlete he is, but for the first time in a MITB match, he was outshone...by Kofi Fucking Kingston. Holy balls can that guy move. I'm a fan of Christian and Kane, but both added nothing to this match. Furthermore, Punk really shouldn't have won this. The fans crapped on it, clearly favoring The Canadian Rage. MITB is still the most reliably entertaining match in wrestling, TBH.

Oh, and I'm sure this has been mentioned to death, but:

_anniversary_ (from the Latin anniversarius, from the words for year and to turn, meaning (re)turning yearly; known in English since c. 1230) is a day that commemorates and/or celebrates a past event that occurred on the same day of the year as the initial event. For example, the first event is the initial occurrence or, if planned, the inaugural of the event. *One year later would be the first anniversary of that event.*

So, Wrestlemania 2 is the first anniversary of Wreslemania, WM3 is 2nd, WM4 is 3rd and so forth, bring us to WM25...the *24th* Anniversary of Wrestlemania. What am I missing here? Is there at least an interesting story behind this marketing ignorance?


----------



## mateuspfc

WillTheBloody said:


> So, Wrestlemania 2 is the first anniversary of Wreslemania, WM3 is 2nd, WM4 is 3rd and so forth, bring us to WM25...the *24th* Anniversary of Wrestlemania. What am I missing here? Is there at least an interesting story behind this marketing ignorance?


Yeah man, that was the most plain stupid thing that WWE has ever done... I think they wanted to treat this like something epic, but besides being such an stupidity, to hear 'The twentieth-fifth anniversary of WrestleMania' became pretty damn annoying. C'mon, what's the problem with WrestleMania XXV? I think that maintain the name like this is a heck of a lot more marketable than this 'anniversary' BS.

I hope WWE recognizes the ignorant move they pulled out and doesn't release DVDs and stuff with this name. It's gotta be one of the worst planned maketing moves ever. But then again, it's WWE, the one which used Eddie's death as a storyline.


----------



## JasonLives

I go with Shawn Michaels Vs. The Undertker being *****. There is nothing I can complain about or anything I would have wanted different.
That is the Match of the Year. I already have that Locked.


----------



## antoniomare007

Invincible said:


> Angle vs. Tanahashi was horrible.


yep, that match was all over the place and it never "clicked"



> The missed dive has been discussed to death: it just looked bad. This normally wouldn't be a big deal, but listen to how DEAD the crowd is during this portion. Not good. The upside: when he made it back for the count, it got them going again. Never the less, pretty sloppy.


the crowd didn't know how to react because they didn't know wtf was going on with Taker. And it worked perfectly because after a VERY long time, the fans where serioulsy worried about a countout in a WWE match

maybe 2:35 seconds where too much, but i don't see how that spot hurts the given the ending result.

i can totally undersand why someone doesn't feel like giving the full snowflakes rating~! though, WillTheBloody described it perfectly


----------



## -GP-

WillTheBloody said:


> Oh, and I'm sure this has been mentioned to death, but:
> 
> _anniversary_ (from the Latin anniversarius, from the words for year and to turn, meaning (re)turning yearly; known in English since c. 1230) is a day that commemorates and/or celebrates a past event that occurred on the same day of the year as the initial event. For example, the first event is the initial occurrence or, if planned, the inaugural of the event. *One year later would be the first anniversary of that event.*
> 
> So, Wrestlemania 2 is the first anniversary of Wreslemania, WM3 is 2nd, WM4 is 3rd and so forth, bring us to WM25...the *24th* Anniversary of Wrestlemania. What am I missing here? Is there at least an interesting story behind this marketing ignorance?





mateuspfc said:


> Yeah man, that was the most plain stupid thing that WWE has ever done... I think they wanted to treat this like something epic, but besides being such an stupidity, to hear 'The twentieth-fifth anniversary of WrestleMania' became pretty damn annoying. C'mon, what's the problem with WrestleMania XXV? I think that maintain the name like this is a heck of a lot more marketable than this 'anniversary' BS.
> 
> I hope WWE recognizes the ignorant move they pulled out and doesn't release DVDs and stuff with this name. It's gotta be one of the worst planned maketing moves ever. But then again, it's WWE, the one which used Eddie's death as a storyline.


I really don't get what the big deal is.
Yeah, it's not correct, but c'mon, we all get it means it's the 25th Mania.


----------



## mateuspfc

-GP- said:


> I really don't get what the big deal is.
> Yeah, it's not correct, but c'mon, we all get it means it's the 25th Mania.


But think if back in the day, they promoted WrestleMania I as THE FIRST ANNIVERSARY OF WRESTLEMANIA. It sounds even more stupid. It might not that be that big of a deal, but if they want to bring back people that only watch WWE at this time, I think, IMO, that makes it a bit confusing. 
Oh well, fuck that, the point is: The Match of the Year happened at WrestleMania Twenty-Five, between Shawn Michaels and Undertaker, that's all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

WillTheBloody said:


> *Wrestlemania 25*
> 
> *The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels* - *****3/4*
> Excellent, excellent match, one that I think is hindered slightly by booking that requires the viewer to see EXACTLY what they were going for. If you didn't immediately think, "Oh, Taker ducked HBK and Shawn countered by slapping on his reverse figure four" but rather "Gah! Shawn was too close and Taker had to fall for no reason!" it was hard to overlook things like that. This match was riddled with these types of moments: the "botched" dive, Taker's selling, Shawn's usage of a modified figure four...and this was on the first watch. Wrestling should be a balanced sport of perception and reflection, and when you oversaturate one with the other, the experience can be easily ruined by it's own booking. Luckily, I got what they were going for each time, and really enjoyed the hell out of the match. At the very worst, two of my favorite wrestlers beat the shit out of each other, and I appreciated it.


That's pretty much a perfect explanation, put better than I could, anyway.


Addressing the sloppiness complaints... I guess people harp on that a lot more than I do. I mean in general. If that affected the match in a negative way for you, then I don't know what to tell ya, really. If it bothers you, it bothers you. That's cool. It really doesn't bother me, though. If there were parts of the match that were outright botches that took me out of things, then fine, I'd be in agreement, but nothing took me out of the match, and nothing stuck out as being detrimental to it in my eyes. The dive has been beaten to motherfucking death, but I'm not about to lower my opinion of the match because of it. It got a count-out over as a legit false finish. Against the Undertaker. At Wrestlemania. And it was fucking insane, too. Sheltong Benjamin fluffing a powerbomb off a ladder didn't make any difference to me in the MITB since they covered for it fine (see: him getting pissed and launching MPV onto the floor with another powerbomb), and I think they did the same here. The supposed whiffed Superkick with Shawn not being far enough back is another thing I saw completely differently. I saw it like WillTheBloody did, with 'Taker diving back to get out of the way, so Shawn tries to slap on a figure four and Undertaker counters it into his choke thingy (Hell's Gate, I think?).

I wouldn't say it's nitpicky to point out such "sloppiness" as flaws on the match, but it's not something I'll ever really do. In any match, I mean, especially when they're so miniscule to me. I guess I can understand why people would, but things like that don't bother me. I'm not someone that'll take that into consideration when I "rate" a wrestling match, unless it's excessive and/or annoying as shit, basically because I don't really care too much.

Bottom line, the story of what they were trying to do was _far_ more important to me than some minor "flaws in execution". I see where the sloppiness claims are coming from, but at times I think they're being horrendously overstated.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Remember how I ended my review of the match?



> Ya. so it sounds like I am miffed at the match...I'm not really. I'm just saying that it is not ***** star material in my eyes. Ya.


Like FanOfHonor said. I am a wrestling snob. I bitch about little things. I blow them out of proportion. That is why I say sloppy as hell when in reality it is a good match. HBK/Taker was good, but not great, or anywhere near legendary.



Andy3000 said:


> No emotion? I really don't see how that final 12 minutes didn't draw en emotional reaction. Perhaps hot from you personally, but that crowd, and almost everyone else I've spoken to, was emotionally invested in that whole finishing stretch.


Like you said, we must have seen things differently. I honestly asked myself when is this gonna end. I was bored. Last Ride. Superkick. Tombstone. Diving Elbow. Another Last Ride. Meh. I could care less. You say the story was so well built up but to me, it wasn't a war of attrition. It was just "lets hit big moves so I can win". To me, Taker never looked worried that his legacy would be tarnished.



Andy3000 said:


> And guys on the indies _do_ exchange finishers all the time. ROH goes into finisher overkill for just about all of their big matches. I don't hear all that many ROH fans calling their main events "clusterfucked endings".


That is what I am saying. ROH main events are full of these endings and people in the IWC shit on them. I shit on them. That is a turn of in ROH. That is why I did not like the Nigel/Black matches. That is why I don't approve of it here. HBK and Taker are legends. Immortal in wrestling. And thus they could have done better in front of 70,000 than indy guys in front of 650.


On the dive...

1. Now that I see the history, I really wish the announcers would have said it was a kickback. That would ahve made it easier to see the nice touch with the camera man.

2. I thought the length of time for Taker to get in the ring was perfect. Great pacing that added suspense and gave them a break to prepare for the the rest of the match.

3. I looked at the dive again, and ya, the camera man did in the brief moment I saw him, look like Sim Snuka. So ya, even less complaint on my part about the dive. This would also explain why he covered his face after going down.

Also, is it just me or was there very few media guys there? There was about zero still photo guys to my memory...was the last few mania's like this?


----------



## KingCrash

dele said:


> CZW - Ultraviolent Underground Championship Death Match - Panes of Glass
> Danny Havoc (c) vs Thumbtack Jack
> ***1/4
> Pretty tremendous showing from these two. Too bad the rest of the show sucked.


You expected something else? CZW shows are usually one-match or less shows.

And the Machine Guns/Taguchi & Devitt match was definitely better than Tanahashi/Angle.


----------



## Jonn

Nervosa said:


> As for my list, KENTA/Nakajima III still stands tall.


KENTA/Suzuki?


----------



## antoniomare007

Maxx Hero said:


> To me, Taker never looked worried that his legacy would be tarnished.


really?










and Undertaker never really shows much emotion, he's the "Deadman", sure he gets pissed quite often, but that facial expresion is the most emotion i've seen in Taker in a long time.​


----------



## Maxx Hero

Jonn said:


> KENTA/Suzuki?


To me that match served it's purpose of getting Kotaro over as a heel and giving KENTA a defense before he dropped it. It was a good match. But the 3/1 defense was better.


As for Taker's look, that is just an "OMG he just kicked out" look. Were is the frustration, the fear, the anguish? Same (well one of many) problem in Black/Jacobs. No emotion, passion, or hatred. Look at Kawada/Kobashi. Kobashi's face was like "oh fuck this man is gonna kill me" as he crawled on all fours to the ropes and Kawada's face was like "hey you quit running so I can fuck you up". In wrestling these days, facial expressions are not given the value they should have.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-GP- said:


> I really don't get what the big deal is.
> Yeah, it's not correct, but c'mon, we all get it means it's the 25th Mania.


I still get irritated when the WWE treats it's fans like idiots with simple false advertising like this. I get full blown pissed off when fans shrug it off. I don't like being talked down to, and I sure as shit hate being lied to. This may seem overdramatic, but it's something I have zero tolerence for.

It was just a little reminder that, for 3 months out of the year, the WWE is THE wrestling company; for the other 9 months, it's a entertainment company that focuses on branding, selling merchandise, and wasting talent, money, and my fucking time. I wanted 'Mania to be immune to the E bullshit and I got grumpy like a kid on Christmas getting the wrong color Power Ranger. I'll live, lol.



Andy3000 said:


> Bottom line, the story of what they were trying to do was _far_ more important to me than some minor "flaws in execution".


Agreed. I got more out of the storytelling than how many seconds 'Taker had HBK on his shoulders, how close Big Evil came to becoming a Big Evil vegetable, etc. It could have been worse. Just ask Sycho Sid.



Andy3000 said:


> Sheltong Benjamin fluffing a powerbomb off a ladder didn't make any difference to me in the MITB since they covered for it fine (see: him getting pissed and launching MPV onto the floor with another powerbomb


I totally forgot how fucking awesome that was. I also forgot to mention that Ricky Steamboat is the fucking man. He's 56. Fifty. Six. His 4 minute match was more enjoyable than every second of the 25 minutes Hunter and Randy got.

I really, really hate Randy Orton. What a waste of God-given ring presence and mic skills. How is it that, with all of his tools, he can't work a match? Not that the Game was much better...bleh. I want either Jericho/Steamboat to main event WM26 or Cena to go over 'Taker starting a massive heel run. I hate the idea of 'Taker ever losing, but at least this way it could be entertaining...think of the heat...DA HEET!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Cena/Undertaker is the match I most want to see next yeat's Wrestlemania. There'd probably be legit doubt over who'd win, and the heat would be incredible, yeah. Cena winning and embracing his inner douchebag would fucking OWN, yet Undertaker dropping Cena like he's done everyone else would be epic to see. HBK/Undertaker was THE match I wanted to see this year... Cena/Undertaker is the match I want next year.

I haven't actually seen this year's main event, so I can't comment on that. I missed it live because I was drunk and arguing about Brock Lesnar with someone (just one of those random drunken rambles that goes nowhere for half an hour), and decided to skip it when I re-watched the show. I'll no doubt see it at some point, but I have no interest in watching it at the moment.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Cena/Undertaker is the match I most want to see next yeat's Wrestlemania. There'd probably be legit doubt over who'd win, and the heat would be incredible, yeah. Cena winning and embracing his inner douchebag would fucking OWN, yet Undertaker dropping Cena like he's done everyone else would be epic to see. HBK/Undertaker was THE match I wanted to see this year... Cena/Undertaker is the match I want next year.


The petition starts here - book it Vince!
Seriously, the internet would pretty much implode...Taker marks and Cena marks going at it would be Epic!



Andy3000 said:


> I haven't actually seen this year's main event, so I can't comment on that. I missed it live because I was drunk and arguing about Brock Lesnar with someone (just one of those random drunken rambles that goes nowhere for half an hour), and decided to skip it when I re-watched the show. I'll no doubt see it at some point, but I have no interest in watching it at the moment.


It's basically the kind of M.E. that should be on Cyber Sunday or something. 
And then people would still moan about it.
No tangible bad stuff, just plain bland and uninteresting and boring.

I agree about Orton btw. 
The guy is a legit F'N superstar in looks, presence, promos, the whole lot, but when he gets in the ring unless someone is damn motivated to drag him, he's just so boring it's not even funny.

P.S. I marked like a little kid when Steamboat started hooking in those armdrags...


----------



## seabs

*I'd love to see Cena/Taker at next years Mania. Wouldn't mind Cena going over just for everybodys reaction. 

On Orton, he's a great superstar ... until he wrestles a match. Nobody wants to see Orton wrestle the way he does. So drony and boring.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-GP- said:


> P.S. I marked like a little kid when Steamboat started hooking in those armdrags...


Me and another one of my buddies - both of us are massive Dragon fans - marked like fuck when he did that, too. Then he hit a motherfuckin' plancha and I had to go change. Piper slapping Jericho around and calling him a "piece a' shit" was utterly fantastic. As was "GET THE FUCK OUT!"


----------



## -GP-

Let's all go to a WWE live on their next tour and throw stuff at their camera crew for missing him skinning the cat!


----------



## JasonLives

Maxx Hero said:


> As for Taker's look, that is just an "OMG he just kicked out" look. Were is the frustration, the fear, the anguish? Same (well one of many) problem in Black/Jacobs. No emotion, passion, or hatred. Look at Kawada/Kobashi. Kobashi's face was like "oh fuck this man is gonna kill me" as he crawled on all fours to the ropes and Kawada's face was like "hey you quit running so I can fuck you up". In wrestling these days, facial expressions are not given the value they should have.



The frustration he showed when HBK kicked out of the Last Ride or how pissed Taker looked in the beginning of the match when HBK was teasing him??? Undertaker should never be afraid and HBK had already made it clear that he doesnt fear the Undertaker. That look that was posted is probably the most fear we will ever see from Taker, the "what the hell does it take to keep this guy down". Facial expression is not something HBK and Taker lack, thats for sure.

I know you already made up your mind so nothing that I say is gonna change it. Im just pointing out what I saw.


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> *On Orton, he's a great superstar ... until he wrestles a match. Nobody wants to see Orton wrestle the way he does. So drony and boring.*


But is it coincidence that after both Orton and Edge (yeah, I'm bringing him in aswell) started their singles careers as main eventer-heels, they became these "great superstars" with excellent promo skills and such, but haven't ever since impressed anyone with their actual ring work?

No.


----------



## peep4life

TARFU said:


> But is it coincidence that after both Orton and Edge (yeah, I'm bringing him in aswell) started their singles careers as main eventer-heels, they became these "great superstars" with excellent promo skills and such, but haven't ever since impressed anyone with their actual ring work?
> 
> No.


Edge's in ring work is light years above Orton's, especially when you put Edge in a gimmick match. He might not be the best worker in the WWE, but Edge is a lot more capable than Orton to put on a great match.


----------



## Nervosa

Jonn said:


> KENTA/Suzuki?


Nope, I definitely meant KENTA/Nakajima III from 3/1. Much better than the Suzuki match, if you ask me. My thoughts on both are in this thread.


----------



## seabs

*Edge is backed his promo skills up in the ring though. Just look at the contrast in Mania main events that the two had.*


----------



## Nervosa

If you really think Edge can't work a match....you must have fast forwarded through the past 3 years. His ring work has been excellent, dwarfed only by his character work.


----------



## Devildude

The problem with Orton is that he just isn't as versatile or as experienced as Edge. Edge has the advantage of being built up the old-fashioned way as well as wrestling a different style back when he was probably only 200-220 lbs meaning he can go to the top rope and hit a dropkick as well as having tons more moves that he can pull out from his early days in lower mid-card and tag team wrestling.

Orton just doesn't have that varied ring work or the ability to do something completely unexpected/innovative that Edge can. Sure, his promo work and character is strong but when he gets into the ring, you can almost call out each of his admittedly small pool of spots and moves before he hits his finisher.


----------



## Jonn

KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
NOAH 01/25/09
*****½*


----------



## antoniomare007

idk....the Kotaro and Nakajima matches are so different that i really can't choose one over the other


----------



## erikstans07

My ratings for KENTA/Nakajima II & III

*Kensuke Office 02.11.2009
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *******
_I gave this one the nod as better, because it had what the next one had, and a lot more. For example: the Double Stomp to the floor followed by the Double Stomp from the top turnbuckle to the floor, that was wicked. Also, when KENTA was standing right in front of a sitting Nakajima and kicking him in each side of the head with full force, I was marking like a fuckin bitch._

*NOAH 03.01.2009
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. KENTA *****3/4*​


----------



## FITZ

TARFU said:


> But is it coincidence that after both Orton and Edge (yeah, I'm bringing him in aswell) started their singles careers as main eventer-heels, they became these "great superstars" with excellent promo skills and such, but haven't ever since impressed anyone with their actual ring work?
> 
> No.


Edge put on some great matches even before he was a main event heel. His work on Smackdown before his neck injury was fantastic. His singles matches with Angle and Eddie and his time when tagging with Rey.


----------



## erikstans07

taylorfitz said:


> Edge put on some great matches even before he was a main event heel. His work on Smackdown before his neck injury was fantastic. His singles matches with Angle and Eddie and his time when tagging with Rey.


TARFU would agree with you, because he was saying that since Edge has been in the main event scene, he hasn't been putting on good matches. Which is wrong, but that's what he was saying.


----------



## Tarfu

taylorfitz said:


> Edge put on some great matches even before he was a main event heel. His work on Smackdown before his neck injury was fantastic. His singles matches with Angle and Eddie and his time when tagging with Rey.


Well, that's pretty much what I meant. Both of these guys put on some awesome matches together and without a few years back (for example on RAW some five years ago). Now, I'm not saying Edge is as dull as Orton is nowadays (if at all...), but both of them lack of that something which made them noteworthy pro wrestlers back then.

EDIT: Let's just say that the second WWE turned them from wrestlers into entertainers, shit started to happen.


----------



## Jonn

erikstans07 said:


> My ratings for KENTA/Nakajima II & III
> 
> *Kensuke Office 02.11.2009
> GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
> KENTA (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *******
> _I gave this one the nod as better, because it had what the next one had, and a lot more. For example: the Double Stomp to the floor followed by the Double Stomp from the top turnbuckle to the floor, that was wicked. Also, when KENTA was standing right in front of a sitting Nakajima and kicking him in each side of the head with full force, I was marking like a fuckin bitch._
> 
> *NOAH 03.01.2009
> GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. KENTA *****3/4*​


KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
Kensuke Office 02/11/09
*****½*

KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima 
NOAH 03/01/09
*****¼ - ****½*

His match with Kotaro is better than both of them though.


----------



## erikstans07

I've yet to watch the Kotaro match, but I've got it here on my computer.


----------



## -GP-

erikstans07 said:


> I've yet to watch the Kotaro match, but I've got it here on my computer.


Get to it. Heel Suzuki is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Guess I'm not as high on either KENTA/Nakajima matches as most. Well, everyone aside from KillSteve, I think. I thought both were really, really good, but I wouldn't say they're anything above 4 snowflakes.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Woa, WOA, never thought I would say that but I've got it on the same rating.





Invincible said:


> NOAH (3/1/09)
> Kenta vs. Nakajima ~ ****3/4* - ******, _probably the former_


Ohey, Andy.


----------



## seabs

*I prefered the Suzuki match to both the Nakajima matches.*

*KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki*
_****1/4+_

*KENTA vs Natsuhiko Nakajima II - Kensuke Office*
_****1/4+_

*KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima III - NOAH*
_****1/4_


----------



## milkman7

KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 1/25 **** 1/2

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 2/11 **** 1/4

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 3/1 **** 1/2

The best of those three, imo, is the the 3/1 match by a hair.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Ohey, Andy.


I thought you knew me better than to assume I'd pay attention all the time. Now go fetch me a beer.


----------



## Goku

My ****3/4* is like McQueen's *******. Fucking word.


----------



## Jonn

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black
ROH Injustice II
***** - ****¼*

The first 15 minutes were boring but after that it was pretty good, to many false finishes though towards the end.


----------



## Bubz

KENTA vs Nakajima III is awesome! ****1/2


----------



## Tarfu

Finally got to watch KENTA vs. Suzuki, after realizing that I've had the match on my com for about a month now. Good, hard-hitting action, and Suzuki's heel behavior was great. The crowd was hot... and I mean _hot_. Should check out the Nakajima matches aswell later on.

****¼


----------



## WillTheBloody

Did they ever reveal who attacked KENTA on 3/1 after he won the strap back?


----------



## erikstans07

*Pro-Wrestling NOAH 01.25.2009*
*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki *******
_This match was pretty perfect in my eyes. You had a very classic and hateful face vs. heel feud. Those two went out there and beat the hell out of each other, and really made me believe they hated each other. Like it's been said before, Kotaro was great with the heel actions. Just a legendary match all-around. This is now my match of the year so far._​


----------



## Derek

WillTheBloody said:


> Did they ever reveal who attacked KENTA on 3/1 after he won the strap back?


They haven't revealed who it was, but KENTA believes it was Kanemaru, which means it most likely wasn't him.


----------



## Sephiroth

It was Danshoku Dino.

Best.Feud.Ever.


----------



## Jonn

WillTheBloody said:


> Did they ever reveal who attacked KENTA on 3/1 after he won the strap back?





Derek said:


> They haven't revealed who it was, but KENTA believes it was Kanemaru, which means it most likely wasn't him.


SUWA was in attendance.


----------



## Sephiroth

KENTA was at Wrestlemania...it could have been Matt Hardy


----------



## Jonn

Sarcasm. Just in case you didn't notice.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I've come to the conclusion that it's Price Devitt. [/case]


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Tatsuhito Takaiwa, btw.

(It weas the dude in the Black Tiger costume, right? Or am I thinking of something else that happened this year?)


----------



## KidRed

It was Rikishi. He did it for The Rock.


----------



## Jonn

Andy3000 said:


> Tatsuhito Takaiwa, btw.
> 
> *(It weas the dude in the Black Tiger costume, right?* Or am I thinking of something else that happened this year?)


Correct.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC jr. **** 1/2


----------



## KingKicks

Finally got around to rewatching Wrestlemania XXV. Exactly a week from when I was in Reliant Stadium.

*Wrestlemania XXV*

Money In The Bank V *****-****1/4*

_I really enjoyed it both live and on TV. I would of likely given it slightly higher if not for the Shelton/MVP botch._

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels *******

_My current MOTY._

Also a few from ROH from the same weekend.

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*

KENTA vs. Davey Richards *****1/2*

_Maybe slightly lower when the DVD comes out due to the botched ending._

Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****-****1/4*

*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009*

KENTA and Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/4*


----------



## Purchase

*Moty hands down ***** Star Wrestlemania match one of the greatest of all time 
Hbk vs Undertaker*


----------



## sirdilznik

*John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 4/14 - ****+* - One of the best TV matches I've seen this year. Amazing work from both men. Great pace, tons of action, good reversals, nice submission sequence. Plus it went just the right amount of time.


----------



## Sephiroth

ECW 4/14/09
Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison - **** 3/4*


----------



## Devildude

*ECW 4/14:*

John Morrison vs Evan Bourne - ***1/2 to ***3/4


----------



## KingKicks

John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 4/14/09 - ***½


----------



## seabs

*John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 14/4/09*

_Fantastic TV match. Probably my 2nd favourtie TV match of 09 so far just behind Christian/Swagger II. Nice to see both men work a type of match that they dont normally do. Nice change to see them work over a body part constantly and go for good submission holds rather than a more spotty match like Bourne in particular is more opposed to. Morrison works over Bourne's neck area brilliantly and really shows his future star potential here. Bourne is solid as ever too and always entertaining. Morrison's kick that knocks Bourne off looked brutal. The finish with the swinging neckbreaker off the top rope was very original and looked great. Great to see Morrison go over after Raw too. Just really hope that he goes to SD in the Supplemental Draft today and gets a good IC Title run and some real solid midcard feuds, nothing like Shelton's bum of a title run last year though. Match well worth checking out._

****1/2+*


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 14/4/09*
> 
> _Nice to see both men work a type of match that they dont normally do. _


I hope you mean in WWE. Because that was 99.9% indy Sydal last night. All he needed was more posing and Clavicle Kissing and it would have been like I was watching him in ROH again.


----------



## seabs

*Obviously.*


----------



## Jonn

John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne
ECW 04/14/09
****¾*

The third best TV match this year, behind Cena/Michaels & Christian/Swagger.


----------



## Groovemachine

John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 04/14/09 - ***3/4

I've got Christian/Swagger at ****, which is still my TV MOTY right now, but this was awesome. Innovative stuff for a WWE match.


----------



## peep4life

Morrison vs. Bourne ***1/2. A few too many rest holds for my liking, but a very entertaining match nonetheless.


----------



## sirdilznik

I personally put Morrison/Bourne ahead of the other aforementioned WWE TV matches. In my book Morrison/Bourne > Swagger/Christian II > Cena/HBK, though all 3 matches were great. It's mostly due to personal taste as the Morrison/Bourne was right up my alley in terms of pace and style.


----------



## Saint Dick

John Morrison vs Evan Bourne - ECW 4/14 - ***1/4

The opening minutes were really great with both guys pulling out some cool stuff. I thought it lost some heat after the commercial break but it wasn't a big deal or anything. Level of athleticism was high as you'd expect between these two but they didn't go spot crazy and actually incorporated striking (didn't expect that from Bourne) and submissions (Morrison's variety in the ring is something I like) very nicely. The crowd ate up Bourne's comeback and everything that followed and everybody likes when someone hits their finisher off the top. Nice way for Morrison to leave ECW and showcase Bourne at the same time.

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 25 - ****1/2

Amazing pro wrestling match. The extended series of false finishes down the stretch was really awesome. I mean really fucking awesome. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it before (talking about the length of the finishing stretch) and it made for spectacular viewing. The high misses on the outside were absolutely nasty too. The structure of the match was superb and it had the atmosphere to go with it but a few minor things stopped me from going higher. The botched DDT was disappointing given the importance of the spot, the Crossface looked like shit, and I didn't get why Taker never went back to his submission. I don't agree with anyone who gives it the full 5 but that's neither here nor there. Tremendous stuff.


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*
_****_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 - ****

John Morrison vs Evan Bourne - ECW 4/14 - ***3/4


----------



## AndreL

Morrison vs Borune ***3/4 just slightly behind Swagger/Christian(****) and slightly ahead of Cena Michaels)***3/4 when it comes to tv-match of the year.. AJ Styles vs Kurt Angle is also up there..


----------



## Kapone89

*BJPW - 2009/26/03
Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki Vs. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka - ****1/4*

Really good underdog story going in here. Isami is a skinny loser who have been everybody's beat-up doll in BJPW, while Takeda is a guy who normally dukes it out in smalltime indy promotion Style-E. This match is most definetly on the violent side, but there is much more to this match than just that. I'm not really good at all at writing down match thoughts, as i just give a star rating i find appropriate and that's it.
Anybody else have any thought's on this?
It is on the great man's site, in case you wanna know. I'd strongly recommend that you give this match a watch.


----------



## seabs

*Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka - Fluorescent Lighttubes & Double Board Death Match - BJW 26.03.2009*
_****_


----------



## KingCrash

wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Tournament

Night Two
*Shingo vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones (wXw World Heavyweight Title) - ***3/4*


----------



## reece2702

IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2009.
Night Two, Final Bout:
MASADA vs. Necro Butcher vs. Dysfunction vs. Thumbtack Jack.
ANYTHING GOES 30 MINUTE IRON-MAN DEATH MATCH.
****

All four men went all out in this final to be crowned King of the Deathmatches 2009 & let me tell you something if anyone out of the four of them deserved to win, it was Masada. There was everything in BOTH rings, that's right 2 rings full of 'tubes, barbed wire, electrified bulbs, thumbtacks & much more. It was a deathmatch lovers dream tbh. The final exchange of punches between Necro & Masada was just phenomenal. If you hav'nt seen it yet i suggest you head over to Smart Mark Video & buy the event.


----------



## Groovemachine

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 - ***3/4

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Caged Collision - ***3/4


----------



## dele

Seabs said:


> *Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka - Fluorescent Lighttubes & Double Board Death Match - BJW 26.03.2009*
> _****_


Absolutely. The crowd was so hot for Takeda and isami that they began to boo Takashi (one of the big babyfaces in BJW) towards the end of the match.



reece2702 said:


> IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2009.
> Night Two, Final Bout:
> MASADA vs. Necro Butcher vs. Dysfunction vs. Thumbtack Jack.
> ANYTHING GOES 30 MINUTE IRON-MAN DEATH MATCH.
> ****
> 
> All four men went all out in this final to be crowned King of the Deathmatches 2009 & let me tell you something if anyone out of the four of them deserved to win, it was Masada. There was everything in BOTH rings, that's right 2 rings full of 'tubes, barbed wire, electrified bulbs, thumbtacks & much more. It was a deathmatch lovers dream tbh. The final exchange of punches between Necro & Masada was just phenomenal. If you hav'nt seen it yet i suggest you head over to Smart Mark Video & buy the event.


Are you joking? Considering they had 3 of the best death match workers *in the world*, this match was laughably bad. The only good part was the sudden death between Necro and MASADA. Don't waste your $40, hell, don't waste your time watching this match. gb2 trailer park


----------



## casper-21

*MOTY 2009*
1. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 01.03 (GHC junior)
2. Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 22.02 (KOD open)
3. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH Injustice2 (ROH world)
4. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (no dq) - TNA Genesis
5. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 25.01 (GHC junior)
6. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - SEM 16.01
7. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA & Touru Owashi - DDT 24.01 (KOD tag)
8. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle - NJPW 05.04 (IWGP)
9. Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto - Dragon Gate Gate Of Anniversary (otdg)
10. Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - K-Off 11.02
11. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 2.03 NJCup
12. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH MCM
13. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania
14. Mistico vs ***** Casas - CMLL 20.03 (welter)
15. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Cheech & Cloudy - Chikara Motive Means Opportunities
16. Amasis & Ophidian vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - Chikara Revelation X (parejas)


----------



## erikstans07

casper-21 said:


> 12. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH MCM
> 13. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania


:shocked:


----------



## Burning Sword

Yeah, I laughed at that too 

*ROH Caged Collision:*

Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## seabs

*Nothing MOTYC worthy to check out from Lockdown then? TNA fans were hyping it up to better than Mania.*


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *Nothing MOTYC worthy to check out from Lockdown then? TNA fans were hyping it up to better than Mania.*


No not really. And the main event was just as awful or even worse then Orton/HHH. And the result......Ugh.


----------



## Burning Sword

At best, the Team 3D/Beer Money match is about ***1/2


----------



## erikstans07

Lethal Lockdown was okay. When they got the 3 count, I was like "that's it?" I do that a lot when I watch TNA matches, they have the tendency to sometimes just abruptly end. It seemed like the pinfall happened just when the match was getting started.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *Nothing MOTYC worthy to check out from Lockdown then? TNA fans were hyping it up to better than Mania.*


Lashley debut ***** :side:

But yeah nothing even close to being MOTY worthy from the show. Best match was Team 3D/Beer Money ***1/2

Lethal Lockdown was amazingly disappointing.

Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match) - ROH Caged Collision ******
_Pretty much on par with their match from Glory By Honor last year_


----------



## seabs

*Thought the IWGP Tag match and Lethal lockdown matches could have been good. Read the results and I was just like .... lol.*


----------



## KingCrash

The IWGP title match was at ***1/2 but Lethal Lockdown just seemed flat for some reason. AJ almost died on a stupid spot he tried which was unnecessary and Nash did all off two moves and then sat in the corner for the rest of the match.


----------



## -Mystery-

When Team 3D is in your MOTN, your PPV sucks.


----------



## Saint Dick

Seabs said:


> *Thought the IWGP Tag match and Lethal lockdown matches could have been good. Read the results and I was just like .... lol.*


Both of them were good, just not great.


----------



## dele

-Mystery- said:


> When Team 3D is in your MOTN, your PPV sucks. is awesome


Fixed.


----------



## Blasko

Seabs said:


> *Nothing MOTYC worthy to check out from Lockdown then? TNA fans were hyping it up to better than Mania.*


 It was was absolute fucking shit. 

Best match was 3D/Beer Money, *** 1/4.

Sting/Foley was horrid, the Lethal Lockdown was lulzy confusing and everything else was passable.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw 100*

30 Min. Iron Man Match - Claudio Castagnoli vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****

I wish this Claudio was in ROH because he was fantastic trying to crush the rookie Sabre in a match that wouldn't have even happened if Quackenbush didn't get sick. Would have been the story of this show if Thumbjack Jack didn't get his arm sliced open the match before.


----------



## milkman7

^ Any chance of this match being upped?


----------



## casper-21

BJW 12.03.09:

Friday the 13th Eve Bridge to Sanzu-River ~Madness of Massacre~: Jun Kasai vs "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa - ****


----------



## -GP-

milkman7 said:


> ^ Any chance of this match being upped?


I second this. Pretty please...


----------



## KingKicks

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match) - ROH Injustice II

Great match that to me had an awesome big match feel to it. I couldn't help but laugh during the mid-match brawl. Tyler sold the arm and back brilliantly throughout the match and Nigel was his usual awesome self during it. *****¼*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2*

*KOT Quarter Final* - Team Uppercut vs The Masters of a Thousand Holds - ****
_Everywhere you look there is a dream match-up in this. It's a long and very technical match that, if you're a chain wrestling mark, will have your eyes rolling out of your sockets. There's some sloppiness from Quackenbush, but his back is fucked up beyond belief, so it's understandable. A really hot finish makes up for a few points here and there when it dragged._

*RDV Eliminator* - Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Jigsaw - ****1/4
_This was a car being hit by a train getting demolished by a plane all while you're in a helicopter hovering over watching this unfold while having sex with twins. Adrenaline is the name of this game. Kota and Generico recapture the magic of their first encounter, if a little too literally. Nick Jackson proves he can fly just as good as his brother, who owned the air in the show's opener. And Jigsaw kinda does everything, from a tope suicida to a backrack powerbomb. The eliminations happen in a span of less than two minutes, which was a little too quick for my taste. The crowd ate this match up with a wooden spoon carved from an even bigger spoon. They knew they were watching something special, and I'm sure more than a couple fainted from brain exaustion._


----------



## Sephiroth

The problem I have with Kota is that pretty much all of his U.S. matches are the same except for that he takes different people's offense. 

His match with Generico is the only one that reaches for the sky and is easily his best singles match so far in the States. So I'm looking forward to seeing them in the ring again.


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> The problem I have with Kota is that pretty much all of his U.S. matches are the same except for that he takes different people's offense.
> 
> His match with Generico is the only one that reaches for the sky and is easily his best singles match so far in the States. So I'm looking forward to seeing them in the ring again.


*Pretty much my thoughts exatly. He's good and all but I got bored of him working the exact same match after 4 or 5.*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> The problem I have with Kota is that pretty much all of his U.S. matches are the same except for that he takes different people's offense.
> 
> His match with Generico is the only one that reaches for the sky and is easily his best singles match so far in the States. So I'm looking forward to seeing them in the ring again.


Yeah, this is more of the same from Ibushi, but because it was multi-man, his spots caught me off guard and felt fresh for some reason. Plus the crowd went nuts like it was Christmas Day. I wonder if he'll ever have a match in the US as good as the one he had against Madoka two years ago.

Oh, and you WILL see a match from The Future is Now in this thread in a couple of days when I finish Night 3. I actually enjoyed TFIN/F.I.S.T. even more than Kota/Generico/Nick/Jig. For reals.


----------



## KingCrash

TFIN/FIST better than Kota/Generico/Nick/Jig? I liked the finish but I thought that the match was just ok up until then. But Helios was great and seeing the crowd chanting "Thank You FIST!" was hilarious.

*wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Tournament*

Night One
*Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black - *****

Exactly the kind of match you would think these two could have. PWG should get these two together for a rematch as fast as possible.


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> TFIN/FIST better than Kota/Generico/Nick/Jig? I liked the finish but I thought that the match was just ok up until then. But Helios was great and seeing the crowd chanting "Thank You FIST!" was hilarious.
> 
> *wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Tournament*
> 
> Night One
> *Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black - *****
> 
> Exactly the kind of match you would think these two could have. PWG should get these two together for a rematch as fast as possible.


About the Sabin/Black match: I watched this a couple days ago and I can honestly say that I can't come up with a rating for it. The reason being that the crowd was annoying the hell out of me, and I spent the whole time wondering what the fuck their problem with Sabin is. I'm not familiar with wXw, and this was the first wXw match I've seen, but I was tryin to figure out if that's just the German crowd being knuckleheads and jokin around with those guys (picking their own faces and heels) or if they're truly fuckin retards.

I kinda figured, after seeing Danielson/Quack, that they're just havin fun (since they were on Danielson's case), but even then I couldn't figure out if they were bein serious or not.


----------



## Tarfu

I fucking hated the crowd. They need to learn _when_ to chant, _how_ to chant (yes, I find their sing-alongs very annoying) and to time their reactions better. Or better yet, actually react to something. It gave me the impression like they didn't give a flying shit about what was going on.


----------



## -GP-

I need to grab 16 Carat Gold - not to mention the comps and assorted DVDs that make up my long wishlist - but i'm short on money...damn pesky food and rent...:cuss:



erikstans07 said:


> The reason being that the crowd was annoying the hell out of me, and I spent the whole time wondering what the fuck their problem with Sabin is. I'm not familiar with wXw, and this was the first wXw match I've seen, but I was tryin to figure out if that's just the German crowd being knuckleheads and jokin around with those guys (picking their own faces and heels) or if they're truly fuckin retards.
> 
> I kinda figured, after seeing Danielson/Quack, that they're just havin fun (since they were on Danielson's case), but even then I couldn't figure out if they were bein serious or not.


wXw crowds can be incredibly annoying most of the time.
That being said, every once in a while they'll just "click" with the wrestlers, and just like that they are the best crowd ever.

Check out Hero/Danielson from last year as the most recent example. People go on and on about the heel heat the Dudleys would get in ECW, these German f'ers made me think they'd legit jump Danielson after the match...


----------



## antoniomare007

> It gave me the impression like they didn't give a flying shit about what was going on.


yeah, that's the impression i got too. they just chant whatever they want and most of the times it has nothing to do with the match.

they've always been kinda annoying but this time it was a little too much


----------



## KingCrash

erikstans07 said:


> About the Sabin/Black match: I watched this a couple days ago and I can honestly say that I can't come up with a rating for it. The reason being that the crowd was annoying the hell out of me, and I spent the whole time wondering what the fuck their problem with Sabin is. I'm not familiar with wXw, and this was the first wXw match I've seen, but I was tryin to figure out if that's just the German crowd being knuckleheads and jokin around with those guys (picking their own faces and heels) or if they're truly fuckin retards.


wXw crowds can be annoying but I'd rather have a loud crowd that can be obnoxious at times rather than one that just sits on it's hands no matter what goes on. Now if the match starts to go bad then usually the crowd will do their own thing but if the match is fine then usually the crowd will be OK. And if you think these crowds are annoying you'd hate the 18+ shows.


----------



## seabs

_*Their German fans so what do you expect. I visit Germany a lot (not on my own accord) and I can honestly say the majority of them all are all fuckin idiots. I did laugh at them adapting European Football chants into a wrestling match though and how quickly they went from cheering Sabin to hating him.

Wasn't too high on the match either. Heel Danielson in Germany is amazing though. Especially last year against Hero.*_


----------



## McQueen

I think wXw crowds just emulate American indy/TNA crowds but at the same time come off as 1000 times more annoying. But I still prefer wXw over most of anything else these days.


----------



## mob1993

BJW 3/26/09

Miyamoto/Sasaki vs. Takeda/Isami- ****


Finally got around to watching this, and it was all kinds of awesome. A good underdog story mixed with Big Japan's level of violence always makes for a good match.


----------



## KingKicks

After now rating 15 TV matches ***+ so far this year, I thought I'd list them.

1. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 4/25/09 - ****¾*
2. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena - WWE Raw 1/12/09 - ****¾*
3. Jack Swagger vs., Christian - ECW 2/24/09 - ****½-***¾*
4. Wrestlemania All Star Tag Match - WWE Raw 4/6/09 - ****½*
5. John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ECW 4/14/09 - ****½*
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet 4/11/09 - ****½*
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe - ROH on HDNet 4/4/09 - ****¼*
8. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE SD! 2/20/09 - ****¼*
9. John Cena vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Raw 4/20/09 - ****¼*
10. Edge vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Superstars 23/4/09 - ****¼*


John Cena vs. The Big Show - WWE SD! 2/27/09 - ****-***¼*
Matt Hardy vs. Jack Swagger - ECW 1/13/09 - ****-***¼*
Carlito and Primo vs. John Morrison and The Miz - WWE Raw 4/6/09 - *****
Triple H vs. Randy Orton - WWE Raw 4/20/09 - *****
The Undertaker vs. Triple H vs. Vladimir Kozlov vs. Big Show - WWE SD! 2/14/09 - *****


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 25.04.2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## dele

KingCrash said:


> And if you think these crowds are annoying you'd hate the 18+ shows.


Oh God, don't even get me started on the crowd during the TJ/Drake NRBW match. Seriously, all they did was dueling chants (which are annoying enough to begin with) THE WHOLE FUCKING MATCH. Seriously, I don't know how people can like these fans so much. You can give a great reaction without having to chant the entire time (see Korakuen Hall).


----------



## KingCrash

*WWE Backlash*
Last Man Standing - John Cena vs. Edge - ****1/2

*wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Night Three*
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Absolute Andy vs. Tyler Black - ****
Shingo vs. Drake Younger - ****


----------



## 5hadow

*WWE Backlash*
John Cena vs Edge ****3/4+

I really dug this match.


----------



## Saint Dick

John Cena vs Edge (Last Man Standing) - Backlash - ****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Backlash 2009*

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger (c) vs. Christian ******

*World Heavyweight Championship: Last Man Standing Match*
John Cena (c) vs. Edge *****3/4*​


----------



## Kawada = god

My top ten at the moment, still have a ton of CMLL to catch up on:

1. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 2/11
2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 3/1
3. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania XXV 4/5
4. Keiji Muto vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW 1/4
5. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 1/25
6. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - TNA Genesis 1/11
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 2/15
8. Mitsuharu Misawa/Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura/Hirooki Goto - NJPW 1/4
9. Go Shiosaki/Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura/Milano Collection AT - NOAH 3/1
10. Kensuke Sasaki/Kota Ibushi vs. Jun Akiyama/Taiji Ishimori - Kensuke Office 2/11


----------



## dele

I was very surprised at how I got into the Cena/Edge match, but I really wanted to see a clean win. Oh well, I know Atsushi Onita is smiling over in Japan for the use of explosions to end the match.


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Backlash 2009:*

Christian vs Jack Swagger - ***1/2
John Cena vs Edge - ****1/4+


----------



## Tarfu

Mhm.

I think I'm going to have to rewatch the LMS match at some point, since I seem to be the only one who didn't really get into it. Oh well.

I marked for Steamboat, though.


----------



## Sephiroth

WWE Backlash 2009
*ECW Title Match*: Jack Swagger(c) vs. Christian - ****
*Last Man Standing for the WWE Title*: John Cena(c) vs. Edge - ***** 1/2*


----------



## Jonn

Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson
ROH 04/25/09
****¾*

John Cena vs. Edge
WWE Backlash 2009
*****½*

Christian vs. Jack Swagger
WWE Backlash 2009
*****


----------



## -GP-

dele said:


> Oh well, I know Atsushi Onita is smiling over in Japan for the use of explosions to end the match.


They actually do quite a bit of explosions in the E for being the "PG" thingy everybody bashes them for.
I recall Taker falling off the stage in a LMS with Batista and then things blowing up and Vince getting crashed on RAW or something.
Ofcourse everybody still bashes them because explosions are apparently corny.

Not MOTYC stuff, but i find i really dig Swagger matches.
Dude can only get better...we might see great things from him.


----------



## seabs

*John Cena vs Edge - Last Man Standing - World Heavyweight Championship - Backlash 2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> WWE Backlash 2009
> *ECW Title Match: Jack Swagger(c) vs. Christian - ***
> *Last Man Standing for the WWE Title*: John Cena(c) vs. Edge - ***** 1/2*


2 stars? is that a type-o?


----------



## Sephiroth

I thought it was a giant step down from their previous title match and wasn't that good of a match in general.


----------



## Saint Dick

Their ECW match was comfortably better. It was still good though. ***


----------



## mob1993

WWE Backlash 2009:

John Cena vs. Edge- ****1/4


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA King of Trios Night Two:*

Kota Ibushi vs El Generico vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson - ****

Goddamn. I think I had a heart attack over the sheer awesomeness of this. This. Is. Awesome.


----------



## antoniomare007

Jun Akiyama vs Go Shiozaki - GHC Title Match, 19.04.09

I really liked this match, the crowd was fucking boring and didn't react much to anything and that did hurt the match, if this was in Budokan (or Korakuen, though Korakuen never gets this kind of matches) this would be a serious MOTYC. Still a very good matchup that shows that Go is ready.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*WWE Backlash 2009:*

John Cena vs. Edge- Last Man Standing - ****1/4


----------



## dav

*Backlash 2009*

John Cena Vs Edge - ****


----------



## Derek

Just finished watching Akiyama vs. Shiozaki

Good match, much better than Akiyama vs. Kensuke. I still think that Go isn't ready yet. There's still some things in his matches he needs to work on perfecting, and most importantly, the fans need to warm up to the idea of him being champion. The NOAH fans have been notorious for shitting on the younger generation once they become champion. They are also prone to fall to bad booking, which always dooms their title reigns.

I really do hope that Go is able to break this cycle, and finally get the crowd to accept that the old guard will be gone soon, it is time to embrace the future.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, it was almost like the fans didn't know who Go was. I still think that if the match was saved for Budokan it would have been different


----------



## Maxx Hero

1. ****3/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3.1.09)
2. ****1/2 Osirian Portal vs. The Colony (1.24.09)
3. ****1/2 Shawn Micheals vs. The Undertaker
4. ****1/4 KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1.25.09)
5. ****1/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2.11.09)
6. ***3/4 The New Wave vs. QuackSaw (2.21.09)
7. ***1/2 Naruki Doi vs. Koji Kanemoto
8. ***1/4 Kota Ibushi vs. Nick Jackson vs. El Generico vs. Jigsaw (3.28.09)
9. ***1/4 Kota Ibushi vs. Player Dos (3.29.09)
10. ***1/4 John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne (4.14.09)
11. ***1/4 Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (Full Circle)
12. ***1/4 Kaval vs. TJ Wilson (2.15.09)
13. *** F.I.S.T vs. The Colony (2.21.09)
14. *** Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA (3.22.09)
15. *** Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin 

So far this year has been slow, only three must watch matches.

Of my top 15 matches, they took place in 10 different promotions, so at least many promotions are putting out an effort, and not on company is dominating the year. KENTA, as usual looks like an early contender for MOTY.


----------



## KingCannabis

antoniomare007 said:


> Jun Akiyama vs Go Shiozaki - GHC Title Match, 19.04.09
> 
> I really liked this match, the crowd was fucking boring and didn't react much to anything and that did hurt the match, if this was in Budokan (or Korakuen, though Korakuen never gets this kind of matches) this would be a serious MOTYC. Still a very good matchup that shows that Go is ready.


Where did you find that match? I can't find it...


----------



## KingCrash

KingTaker said:


> Where did you find that match? I can't find it...


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=01YP7Z8M

via the great Alan4L from another board


----------



## antoniomare007

that other board is the place for puro


----------



## Sephiroth

Chikara "King of Trios 2009" Night 2
*Rey De Voladores Semi-Finals*: El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw vs. Kota Ibushi - ***** 1/2*

I can't remember the last time I had so much fun watching a match. I was disappointed tho by the order of elimination and the missed opportunity of Generico using the toprope brainbuster. If Nakazawa was covered in oil and there was a toprope brainbuster, I'd be tempted to give it *****.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG Express Written Consent*

*The Young Bucks & Paul London vs. The Dynasty (Scott Lost, Joey Ryan & Karl Anderson) - *****
Glad they put London with the Bucks for his first match back because this was great. London did miss a couple of spots but he more then made up for it. If there was any justice in the world the Bucks & London would be in TNA or WWE tomorrow and be used right.

*El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4*
Exactly the kind of match you'd expect from these too. Some people may not like the amount of comedy in the match but it works with these two. Oh, and Rick Knox rules.


----------



## Bubz

Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw

WOW is all i can say, this was so awesome! Generico was awesome in this match! as where the other three, but Generico's string of offense near the middle was amazing as was his little match with Kota.

****1/4

Black vs Dragon ROH on HDNET

What a match, these two never disappoint, on par with their other matches.

****1/4


----------



## antoniomare007

Kota Ibushi vs Taiji Ishimori - DDT "Justice 2009"

Holy crap this was unexpected. I thought this was gonna be an entirely different match up - you know, a lot of cool flippy stuff - but in ended up being much more. I was surprised with the way Ishimori destroyed Kota's leg and how well Ibushi sold it for the most part(KENTA should take some notes). You still got a lot of cool spots though, but this was way better than your average Jr Heavyweight match, it kinda reminded me of New Japan in the 90's.....well, maybe that is going TOO FAR but what the hell, i really liked this match


----------



## erikstans07

Should we be expecting some matches from Express Written Consent to be uploaded sometime soon?


----------



## AussieFan

*WWE Backlash 2009:*

John Cena vs. Edge- Last Man Standing - *****1/4*
*
Top 5 WWE/TNA Matches:*
1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania 25
2. Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle - No DQ - TNA Genesis
3. Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin - TNA Genesis
4. John Cena vs Edge - LMS - WWE Backlash
5. Raw Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out

*Honorable Mentions:*
Smackdown Elimination Chamber
Money in the Bank V
Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - Raw.I.09


----------



## Jonn

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Kane
WWE SD 05/01/09
****¼*


----------



## Maxx Hero

So from what I saw of King Of Trios I was disappointing. Everything people were hyping, to me, looked like a bunch of random flippy moves. I like Chikara, but this stuff was nothing special. I had the Kota RdV matches at ***1/4 for both. Nothing impressive. Then came last night...

_Team Uppercut vs. Masters Of 1000 Holds_ *****3/4*

This match was fantastic. The chain wrestling was focused and fantastic. The flying was good. The innovation was off the charts. I was beaming the entire time I watched. The second best match I have ever seen. Two complains.

A-Saint was just standing on the apron watching his partner get pinned, and did nothing at the finish.
B-Danielson quite selling the leg.

I saw none of the sloppyness others saw. So ya. It was wonderful.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> I had the Kota RdV matches at ***1/4 for both. Nothing impressive.






Maxx Hero said:


> _Team Uppercut vs. Masters Of 1000 Holds_ *****3/4*
> 
> I saw none of the sloppyness others saw. So ya. It was wonderful.


Wow! I really enjoyed the mat work, but IMO the flow really threw me and Quack missed a couple spots. He and Claudio tried and failed to do the same spot THREE TIMES in a row and finally stopped attempting it. So is this your MOTY right now or is KENTA/Nakajima?


----------



## Sephiroth

Does anyone besides me think that Claudio and Quack together in the same ring is usually pretty fucking overrated?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> Does anyone besides me think that Claudio and Quack together in the same ring is usually pretty fucking overrated?


I had taken the pin out of my Troll Grenade and cocked my arm back to toss it when it dawned on me.....I agree.

I have seen some really good stuff from them, but I've never seen the supposed "blow you away" stuff of legend. The best match I've seen from them was, I think, a match in the TPI. I had that at about ****. But I kept hearing, "Oh, it's not as good as this or that." Until now, I've always judged their work by what I'd seen _and_ what I'd heard. Just based on what I've seen...just OK. The one on the Chikara Best of 2006 DVD and the one from the 2007 ROH RTTT Tournament were both just good. Nothing mind-blowing, but solid. Sometimes, my own mark-ticipation builds and I overrate stuff. Happens to the best of us.

In truth, and I'm gonna get a shit storm for this, but you know the two guys who I think are ALWAYS overrated together?

Dragon and Nigel.

For me, they peaked at Unified and everything else has felt like a soft imitator, though I admit they took some great risks in the 7th Anniversary Show match. I compare it to watching Black/Nigel from TNP, getting your mind blown, and then seeing the same f*cking match a dozen more times with different guys. It cheapens it just a little.

*arm explodes*


----------



## Sephiroth

I always hate hearing how Claudio/Quack from TPI is ***** and one of the best indy matches ever.


----------



## mob1993

Sephiroth said:


> I always hate hearing how Claudio/Quack from TPI is ***** and one of the best indy matches ever.


Finally, someone gets it.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Motor City Madness 2009*

Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black
_Brilliant match. 20 minutes of back and forth fantastic action which really makes me look forward to their title match._ ******

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves
_Really good tag title match with a fucking awful ending._ ****¾-*****


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH on HDNet 5/2/09*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
_Very good match. If it had kept up the pace towards the end, it would have gotten 4 stars from me. It had a great pace towards the middle of the match, then it just got a little awkwardly slow, but it was still very good._​


----------



## misawafan

Shiozaki & Sugiura vs Nakamura & Milano Collection AT - 3/1/09 ****.

Good interaction between Sugiura and Nakamura, Milano doing what he does best and a hell of an ending.


----------



## Maxx Hero

WillTheBloody said:


> Wow! I really enjoyed the mat work, but IMO the flow really threw me and Quack missed a couple spots. He and Claudio tried and failed to do the same spot THREE TIMES in a row and finally stopped attempting it.


I liked the flow. It was hot if you like the mat work, which you do. The heel turn mid match was perfect. 

The Claudio and Quack spot I thought was planned, made it look like a) Quack can prevent moves by the big man, and b) emphasised the fact that Quack trained Claudio and thus knew how to counter everything.

I thought this match had the best Claudio/Quack stuff I've seen yet.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Express Written Consent*
The Young Bucks & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson *****1/4*
_This match was fucking insane. 3 botches by London, but nothing too major, whatever, he totally made up for it every time though. Other than the botches, the rating is the same. I'm starting to like what I'm seeing from Scott Lost. I haven't seen much of his stuff, but I like what I see. Karl Anderson is just awesome, IMO, he'd do just fine in WWE or TNA. Joey Ryan is Joey Ryan, and the Young Bucks were awesome. All that balled into one 6-man tag match was greatness. Definitely a must-watch, IMHO.

P.S. You can hear Kenny Omega (speaking to Excalibur) after they sign off the commentary say "I think that's the best Shooting Star Press I've ever seen Paul London do."_​


----------



## Schorschi

Just watched Cena vs. Edge from Backlash. Very good match but "only" **** because of the interference by Big Show.


----------



## seabs

*Taiji Ishimori vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 05.04.2009*
_Much better than the spotfest of sorts that I was expecting. Nice to see Ishimori work over Kota's leg consistently and well. Ibushi sold it well too, by going for it when he landed on after his moonsault and other instances. The series of matrix reversal was super cool. Probably Kota's best singles match I've seen.

****_


----------



## bme

Seabs said:


> *Taiji Ishimori vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 05.04.2009*
> _Much better than the spotfest of sorts that I was expecting. Nice to see Ishimori work over Kota's leg consistently and well. Ibushi sold it well too, by going for it when he landed on after his moonsault and other instances. The series of matrix reversal was super cool. Probably Kota's best singles match I've seen.
> 
> ****_



i watched this match last month, it was great.
like you, i was expecting a quick spotfest.

in my opinion, kotas matches in roh (expect against el generico) were exactly the same. 
these and the kota/ishimori match are the only full matches i've seen of him.


----------



## seabs

_*Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW Jr. World Heavyweight Championship - AJPW 06.02.2009*_
_****+_


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Kota's actually pretty great at consistently selling the leg. He's one of the few juniors with a moveset as flippy as his that's actually effective in that area. I'm surprised people aren't hip to this yet.

I still plan on watching Maru/Hayshi at some point soon. I like Kaz a lot, and Marufuji's one of my favourites, so I don't really know why I've been putting it off for as long as I have.


----------



## Mr. Papaya

I guess I'm the only one around who didn't like KENTA/Nakajima 2/11. Went way too long and had too many big moves, especially considering KENTA sold the tombstone like death and then went on to get dropped on his head a bunch more times. The fighting spirit spot looked ridiculous coming that late in the match too.


----------



## Burning Sword

*NJPW "WRESTLING DONTAKU 2009" 5/3/09*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Championship) - ****1/4*


----------



## Derek

That's about what I thought of it. A very good match, but not as good as the match they had back in '07.


----------



## Burning Sword

Their 2007 match was beyond epic and I could very well say the definitive performances of both Tanahashi and Goto. I felt that there was something missing here, but they still put on a good match.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, it wasn't epic, but still a pretty good match.

I guess Morishima will be the next defense after Nakanishi


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night One*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
Great match highlighted by some pretty damn good selling by Black. ******


----------



## Groovemachine

Catching up on some stuff from the past few weeks.


*WWE Backlash 2009:*

John Cena vs Edge - _Last Man Standing Match -_ ****1/2

Christian vs Jack Swagger - ***1/2


*Chikara King of Trios Night 2*

Kota Ibushi vs El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw - ****3/4
~Wow. I wouldn't normally rate a match based on "movez" this highly, but I'd put this on a level with the original Dragon Gate six-man from Supercard of Honor in the sense that the spots were so fluid, fluent and innovative that I just have to hand it to these guys. Outstanding stuff.


*ROH on HDNet 4/25/09*

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ****
~Had a slow, methodical start, but once it picked up, boy did this one become good. Danielson's counters into the ankle lock were particularly impressive. Best match so far for ROH on HDNet, can't wait to see the rematch this Saturday.


*ROH Rising Above 2008*
~Yeah, I'm one of the annoying ones who wants to include this in the 2009 list. 

Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson - ****3/4
~At this point, I honestly WANT to see a bad match between these two, purely to see if it's even possible. Fantastic storytelling, this is my current MOTY.

Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night Two*

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico ******


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH on HDNet 5/9/09*

*#1 Contender's Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****1/4*
_Very good match. Better than their first HDNet match._​


----------



## dele

Kota Iibushi vs Danshoku Dino w/ YOSHIHIKO

******

Any time a blow up sex doll gives Iibushi a back drop driver, it is at LEAST a ***** match. Add a Danshoku Destroyer, and you might as well have the universe blow up.


----------



## erikstans07

holy shit, 6 stars? type-o or legit? lol


----------



## dele

legit.


----------



## AussieFan

Aries/Jacobs I-Quit would have to be the most overrated match on this forum. I cannot see the love for it at all, it was pretty good but it was more drama then actual wrestling. Not a fan, tbh.



erikstans07 said:


> *ROH on HDNet 5/2/09*
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
> _Very good match. If it had kept up the pace towards the end, it would have gotten 4 stars from me. It had a great pace towards the middle of the match, then it just got a little awkwardly slow, but it was still very good._​


***1/4


----------



## Maxx Hero

I also didn't did the I Quit. I have it at ***1/2 I think. Sure they brought the passion , emotion, story and hate...but they forgot the wrestling. The spots wer lame, the build was meh, and I didn't like the finish beyond the development it gave Jacobs/Black.

Speaking of Jacobs/Black, did I miss something or did Pearce drop the ball and not capitolize on the potential within that fued.


----------



## seabs

*Pearce dropped the ball and didn't capatilize on a load of stuff that was going on when he came in. The whole Jacobs/Black/Aries thing seemed to go nowhere and the Strong/Stevens team never really happened. Not to mention Tyler beating Nigel for the title.*


----------



## KingCrash

Seems like Pearce wanted to get finished with Gabe's storylines as quickly as possible and start from scratch. Now it looks like he's going back to Jacobs/Black just for Black to have something to do until he wins the title.


----------



## Devildude

Geez, I'm falling behind in some MOTYC's, better catch up in the next few days. Still got KOT's Night Three and the entire 16 Carat Gold Tourney to watch yet.

*DDT 5/4/09:*

Taiji Ishimori vs Kota Ibushi - ***3/4

*PWG - Express Written Consent:*

Karl Anderson & The Dynasty vs The Young Bucks & Paul London - ****

*ROH On HDNet 9/5/09:*

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ****


----------



## KingKicks

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 5/9/09 - ******

Great match that I thought topped their first TV match. Ending sequence was very well done.

Tyler is on a roll so far this year even though once the next few ROH shows are out, KENTA will be my new WOTY.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

KingCrash said:


> Seems like Pearce wanted to get finished with Gabe's storylines as quickly as possible and start from scratch. Now it looks like he's going back to Jacobs/Black just for Black to have something to do until he wins the title.


The more he goes away the least interesting the product becomes


----------



## antoniomare007

*Goto/Okada vs Sugiura/Aoki 5.5.09*

A really fun tag match. Classic Korakuen Hall match with tons of heat and good action. Loved Okada being the "i will not die" young lion and Sugiura beating the crap out of him every chance he got. NOAH vs New Japan is awesome and i can't wait till 6/20 for Goto vs Sugi and Go vs Okada


----------



## Derek

Have to agee with you when it comes to the NOAH/New Japan tag. A great match that not only furthers the NOAH/NewJa feud, but it gave the young lion Okada some time to shine. That is the best way to have a young lion work in a match. He'll be generic in offense for the most part, and will be the one getting pinned, but when they can show a real fire the fans will love them.

During the match, Suguira accidently dropped Okada right on his head when attempting to throw him chest first over the ropes. It was a nasty sight to see, but Okada recovered and it only got the fans behind him more. 

I'm loving this whole feud right now. Each of the matches have been awesome thus far, and they picked the right people to represent their respective companies. Goto and Suguira have awesome chemistry and have been 2 of the more consistent guys in their companies, so I'm really anxious to see their match on 6.20


----------



## Kawada55

That tag match with Goto & Okada vs Sugiura & Aoki has made me a bigger fan of Goto.


----------



## antoniomare007

Puro ftw~!

*
Maximum Tag League - Semi Final: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki (BJW 4/28/09)*

Another great tag match in Korakuen Hall. Miyamoto gets distroyed at the begining by Daisuke and Dangan, so it's up to Takashi to level things up. Still, that's not enough as Tanaka/Sekimoto always find a way to get the upperhand but Miyamoto refuses to die every single time he's in the reciving end of a German Suplex. The finishing strech is awesome
*
LOCK UP - Tomohiro Ishii vs Wataru Inoue 4/12/09*

I fucking hate Inoue, the fact that i was able to not only watch but to really enjoy the 20+ minutes of this means something. Great, great match. Ishii deserves a god damn award after this, he made Wataru step up and have a good match. Non stop action and tons of Fighting Spirit that actually made sense and contributed to the match


----------



## casper-21

antoniomare007 said:


> Puro ftw~!
> 
> *
> LOCK UP - Tomohiro Ishii vs Wataru Inoue 4/12/09*
> 
> *I fucking hate Inoue, the fact that i was able to not only watch but to really enjoy the 20+ minutes of this means something. Great, great match.* Ishii deserves a god damn award after this, he made Wataru step up and have a good match. Non stop action and tons of Fighting Spirit that actually made sense and contributed to the match


Totally agree.


----------



## KoolMoeDee™

PWG - Human Tornado vs. Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - ***3/4


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Superstars (5/14/09)*

Rey Mysterio vs. Shelton Benjamin ****1/2*

*ROH Steel City Clash (3/20/09)*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ******

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*

El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness *****1/4*


----------



## casper-21

Update:

*MOTY 2009*
1. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 01.03 (GHC junior)
2. Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW 06.02 (THC junior)
3. Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 22.02 (KOD open)
4. Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico - Chikara KOTN2 (rey de voladores)
5. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH Injustice2 (ROH world)
6. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (no dq) - TNA Genesis
7. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka vs Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto - BJW 26.03 (max tag league)
8. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 25.01 (GHC junior)
9. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - SEM 16.01
10. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA & Touru Owashi - DDT 24.01 (KOD tag)
11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle - NJPW 05.04 (IWGP)
12. Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto - Dragon Gate Gate Of Anniversary (otdg)
13. Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - K-Off 11.02
14. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 02.03 NJCup
15. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH MCM
16. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania
17. Mistico vs ***** Casas - CMLL 20.03 (welter)
18. Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush, Johnny Saint & Jorge Rivera - Chikara KOTN2
19. Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW Total Havoc (ultraviolent)
20. Wataro Inoue vs Tomohiro Ishii - Lock Up 12.04
21. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Cheech & Cloudy - Chikara Motive Means Opportunities
22. Amasis & Ophidian vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - Chikara Revelation X (parejas)
23. Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa - BJW 12.03


----------



## erikstans07

casper-21 said:


> Update:
> 
> *MOTY 2009*
> 1. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 01.03 (GHC junior)
> 2. Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW 06.02 (THC junior)
> 3. Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 22.02 (KOD open)
> 4. Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico - Chikara KOTN2 (rey de voladores)
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH Injustice2 (ROH world)
> 6. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (no dq) - TNA Genesis
> 7. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka vs Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto - BJW 26.03 (max tag league)
> 8. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 25.01 (GHC junior)
> 9. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - SEM 16.01
> 10. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA & Touru Owashi - DDT 24.01 (KOD tag)
> 11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle - NJPW 05.04 (IWGP)
> 12. Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto - Dragon Gate Gate Of Anniversary (otdg)
> 13. Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - K-Off 11.02
> 14. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 02.03 NJCup
> *15. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH MCM
> 16. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania*
> 17. Mistico vs ***** Casas - CMLL 20.03 (welter)
> 18. Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush, Johnny Saint & Jorge Rivera - Chikara KOTN2
> 19. Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW Total Havoc (ultraviolent)
> 20. Wataro Inoue vs Tomohiro Ishii - Lock Up 12.04
> 21. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Cheech & Cloudy - Chikara Motive Means Opportunities
> 22. Amasis & Ophidian vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - Chikara Revelation X (parejas)
> 23. Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa - BJW 12.03


I will laugh at the order of those two matches each time you show us an update of your MOTY list.


----------



## kwjr86

I just started posting here, here's my MOTYC list:

*2009’s Best Matches*

*ROH (Through Eliminating the Competition, Live Events 7th Anniv., SCOH IV, TNP, and HD Net thru 5/9 Episode)*
ROH Supercard of Honor IV: KENTA vs. Davey Richards (****½)

ROH Supercard of Honor IV: Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (****¼)
ROH 7th Anniversary Show: Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (****¼)
ROH Take No Prisoners: Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs (****¼)
ROH Take No Prisoners: Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima (****¼)
ROH Injustice II: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (****¼)

ROH 7th Anniversary Show: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (****)
ROH on HD Net: 04/25/09: Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (****)
ROH Motor City Madness: Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn (****)
ROH on HD Net: 05/09/09: Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (****)
ROH Proving Ground Night 2: Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico(****)

ROH Supercard of Honor IV: Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima(***¾)
ROH Proving Ground Night 1: Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black (***¾)
ROH Proving Ground Night 2: Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, & Brent Albright vs. The Dark City Fight Club & Francisco Ciatso (***¾)
ROH on HD Net: 04/04/09: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (***¾)
ROH Injustice II: Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (***¾)
ROH Take No Prisoners: Kevin Steen & El Generico, Jay Briscoe & Magno vs. Chris Hero, Incognito, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards(***¾)
ROH Motor City Madness: Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (***¾)
ROH Caged Collision: Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (***¾)
ROH Caged Collision: Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (***¾)
ROH Full Circle: Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (Non Title Match) (***¾)


*WWE(Through Backlash, Not Including Raw and Smackdown TV Matches)*
WWE Wrestlemania 25: The Undertaker vs. HBK (*****)

WWE Backlash: John Cena vs. Edge (****½)

WWE No Way Out: Smackdown Elimination Chamber (****¼)
WWE No Way Out: Raw Elimination Chamber (****¼)

WWE Wrestlemania 25: Money in the Bank Match (****)
WWE Raw 01/12: Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (****)
ECW on Sci-Fi 02/24: Christian vs. Jack Swagger (****)
WWE Royal Rumble: Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (****)

WWE Raw 04/20: John Cena vs. Chris Jericho (***¾) 
WWE Royal Rumble: Royal Rumble Match (***¾)
WWE Wrestlemania 25: John Cena vs. The Big Show vs. Edge (***¾)
WWE Backlash: Randy Orton, Ted Dibiase & Cody Rhodes vs. Triple H, Batista & Shane McMahon (***¾)
ECW on Sci-FI 04/14: Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison (***¾)
WWE Raw 04/20: Triple H vs. Randy Orton (***¾)
WWE Raw 01/26: Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (***¾)
WWE Wrestlemania 25: HHH vs. Randy Orton (***¾)
WWE Wrestlemania 25: Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy (***¾)
WWE Smackdown 02/20: – Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (***¾)

*TNA (Through Destination X, Not Including TV Matches) *
TNA Genesis: Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley (****¼)
TNA Genesis: Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (****¼)

TNA Destination X: Ultimate X Match (****)


----------



## erikstans07

That match at Caged Collision was a 4-way, not a tag match.


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> That match at Caged Collision was a 4-way, not a tag match.




Thanks for catching that, I fixed it.


----------



## dele

Random US indy promotion

Brian Danielson vs fat local indy guy (fat local indy championship)

****1/2


----------



## kingofkings86

erikstans07 said:


> I will laugh at the order of those two matches each time you show us an update of your MOTY list.



In which position do you think Undertaker vs Michaels should stay?

1) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
2) Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis 2009)
3) El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw (CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 - Night 2, Rey de Voladores Semifinal)
4) Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
5) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania XXV)
6) Naomichi Marufuji vs Kaz Hayashi (AJPW 6/2/2009)
7) Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II)
8) Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi (DDT 22/2/2009)
9) Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru (AJPW Pro Wrestling Love in Ryogoku Vol.7)
10) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2009)
11) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
12) Kota Ibushi vs Taiji Ishimori (DDT 5/4/2009)
13) HARASHIMA & Toru Owashi vs Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (DDT 24/1/2009)
14) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle (NJPW Resolution 2009)
15) Bryan Danielson vs El Generico (ROH Proving Ground 2009 - Night 2)
16) The Osirian Portal vs The Colony (CHIKARA Revelation X 2009)
17) Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness 2009)
18) Player Dos vs Kota Ibushi (CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3 - Rey de Voladores Final)
19) Nigel McGuinness vs Brent Albright (ROH Proving Ground Night 1)
20) Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries (ROH Caged Collision 2009)
21) CIMA, Gamma, KAGETORA vs. Taku Iwasa, Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate 15/4/2009)
22) Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Full Circle)
23) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 25/1/2009)
24) CIMA vs Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
25) Masato Tanaka vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III)
26) Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
27) Corporal Robinson vs Masada (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2009 - Night 2)
28) Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW New Japan Cup 15/3/2009)
29) Drake Younger vs Devon Moore (CZW Open Book 2009)
30) Mistico vs ***** Casas (CMLL A Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2009)
31) Taku Iwasa, Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Magnitude Kishiwada (Dragon Gate 15/2)
32) Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH Proving Ground Night 1)
33) Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston (CZW Decade of Destruction)
34) YAMATO vs Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate - Primal Gate 23/1/2009)
35) Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Milano Collection A.T. & Shinsuke Nakamura (NOAH 1/3/2009)
36) Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack (CZW Total Havoc)
37) John Cena vs Edge (WWE Backlash 2009)
38) Ryan McBride vs Egotistico Fantastico (CZW Eye for an eye)
39) Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet 26/04/2009)


----------



## the tornado

kingofkings86 said:


> 1) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
> 2) Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis 2009)
> 3) El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw (CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 - Night 2, Rey de Voladores Semifinal)
> 4) Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
> 5) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania XXV)
> 6) Naomichi Marufuji vs Kaz Hayashi (AJPW 6/2/2009)
> 7) Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II)
> 8) Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi (DDT 22/2/2009)
> 9) Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru (AJPW Pro Wrestling Love in Ryogoku Vol.7)
> 10) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2009)
> 11) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
> 12) Kota Ibushi vs Taiji Ishimori (DDT 5/4/2009)
> 13) HARASHIMA & Toru Owashi vs Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (DDT 24/1/2009)
> 14) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle (NJPW Resolution 2009)
> 15) Bryan Danielson vs El Generico (ROH Proving Ground 2009 - Night 2)
> 16) The Osirian Portal vs The Colony (CHIKARA Revelation X 2009)
> 17) Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness 2009)
> 18) Player Dos vs Kota Ibushi (CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3 - Rey de Voladores Final)
> 19) Nigel McGuinness vs Brent Albright (ROH Proving Ground Night 1)
> 20) Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries (ROH Caged Collision 2009)
> 21) CIMA, Gamma, KAGETORA vs. Taku Iwasa, Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate 15/4/2009)
> 22) Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Full Circle)
> 23) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 25/1/2009)
> 24) CIMA vs Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
> 25) Masato Tanaka vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III)
> 26) Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
> 27) Corporal Robinson vs Masada (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2009 - Night 2)
> 28) Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW New Japan Cup 15/3/2009)
> 29) Drake Younger vs Devon Moore (CZW Open Book 2009)
> 30) Mistico vs ***** Casas (CMLL A Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2009)
> 31) Taku Iwasa, Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Magnitude Kishiwada (Dragon Gate 15/2)
> 32) Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH Proving Ground Night 1)
> 33) Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston (CZW Decade of Destruction)
> 34) YAMATO vs Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate - Primal Gate 23/1/2009)
> 35) Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Milano Collection A.T. & Shinsuke Nakamura (NOAH 1/3/2009)
> 36) Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack (CZW Total Havoc)
> 37) John Cena vs Edge (WWE Backlash 2009)
> 38) Ryan McBride vs Egotistico Fantastico (CZW Eye for an eye)
> 39) Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet 26/04/2009)




wooooooooooooow

what the awesome list ........... thanks for this !!!!


----------



## Burning Sword

dele said:


> Random US indy promotion
> 
> Brian Danielson vs fat local indy guy (fat local indy championship)
> 
> ****1/2


Link plz


----------



## kingofkings86

Next update: after seeing all puro stuff I have on my pc



Burning Sword said:


> Link plz


I think he was joking


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm a bit late to the party (just signed up today), but here are my top ten matches of the year so far (based on DVD release dates). Keep in mind that I haven't watched nearly enough Puro (actually, only one show (it'll be obvious which one), with more on my PC) to make an informed decision on their matches.

1. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels, WWE WrestleMania XXV, *****
2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, NOAH 3/1, ****3/4
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima, ROH Final Battle 2008, ****1/2
4. Team Uppercut vs. The Masters of a Thousand Holds, CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night 2, ****1/2
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness, ROH Rising Above 2008, ****1/2
6. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson, CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night 2, ****1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2008, Night 2, ****1/4
8. Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. The Young Bucks, PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies, ****
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji, ROH Final Battle 2008, ****
10. Edge vs. John Cena (Last Man Standing), WWE Backlash, ****

I'm probably forgetting something, because I'm going off of memory, but here's what I've got right now. I'm probably overrating the Strong/Davey vs. Bucks match, but I'm a total Bucks mark as well as a Davey mark, and I've got a soft spot for Strong as well. The Chikara fourway would be better if it had had any semblance of psychology, but it had too many mark-out moments to not be on the list.


----------



## erikstans07

Matches that took place before 2009, no matter when the DVD was released, shouldn't be on 2009 MOTY lists. If they take place in 2008, they're a 2008 match.


----------



## Sephiroth

Anything after December 1st is part of the next year's MOTY list imo.


----------



## WillTheBloody

erikstans07 said:


> Matches that took place before 2009, no matter when the DVD was released, shouldn't be on 2009 MOTY lists. If they take place in 2008, they're a 2008 match.





Sephiroth said:


> Anything after December 1st is part of the next year's MOTY list imo.


Well Sephy, you clearly lose the argument because you showed humility in expressing your opinion AS an opinion, rather than simply presenting it as unalienable gospel. That's what the GOP would call "pussy talk". 

Seriously though, the absolute first chance I have to see a match is the list I put it on. I saw Final Battle 2008 in 2009, and it was released in 2009, so I would put it in my 2009 list. I believe I heard Mr. Spock refer to this as "log jiggle".


----------



## erikstans07

lol that doesn't make much sense, now does it? that would mean that New Year's Eve would be November 30, which it isn't.

The fact that some 2008 shows aren't shown or released til 2009 should just make us wait to see them to finish our 2008 MOTY lists. It's not that hard to figure that out.


----------



## seabs

*Would a MOTYC from Armageddon 08 be a 09 MOTYC then?*


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Would a MOTYC from Armageddon 08 be a 09 MOTYC then?*


If we were going by just WWE/TNA, then no. The way I do it goes for Indy stuff since no one is going to wait 2-3 months into the next year for some shows to be released just to finally get around to naming the previous year's MOTY.

The best match of all time could happen in ROH on December 31st, but since the DVDs won't be released for a month or more, no one will see it and it'll get fucked over in picking a MOTY.


----------



## McQueen

I have the agree with Erikstans. I thought it was pretty rediculous seeing everyone have Aries/McGuinness from the original Rising Above in their 2008 MOTY lists but I can understand Sephy's logic too.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2*

KOT Quarter Final - Team Uppercut vs The Masters of a Thousand Holds - ****

RDV Eliminator - Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Jigsaw - ****1/4

*wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Tournament*
*Night One*

Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black - ****


----------



## jawbreaker

What if a match was taped for Smackdown on December 30th, but it didn't air until January 2nd?

I go by airdate, or DVD release date, since it's the absolute first chance I have to see it in its post-production form. I can understand both sides of the argument, but to me it makes the most sense that all matches aired for the first time in 2009 fall under 2009, all aired in 2008 fall under 2008, etc.


----------



## mikytarsend

1)Kenta vs Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
2)Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El generico (Chikara King of trios N2)
3)Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji ( AJPW 06.02)
4)Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
5)Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrent (Tna Genesis)
6)Kota Ibushi vs Player Dos (Chikara King of Trios N3)
7)El Generico vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Proving Ground N2)
8)Cima vs Masato Yoshino (DG the gate anniversary)
9)Osirian Portal vs The Colony (Chikara Relevation X)
10)Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness)
11)Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin (TNA Genesis)
12)Steenerico vs American Wolves (ROH Motor City Madness)
13)MCMG vs Taguchi & Prince Devitt
14)F.I.S.T. vs the Future is Now (Chikara Night of Trios N3)


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> What if a match was taped for Smackdown on December 30th, but it didn't air until January 2nd?
> 
> I go by airdate, or DVD release date, since it's the absolute first chance I have to see it in its post-production form. I can understand both sides of the argument, but to me it makes the most sense that all matches aired for the first time in 2009 fall under 2009, all aired in 2008 fall under 2008, etc.


Thing is though, the people that see a match live will have it in the previous year's MOTY list. I see the match happening, in itself, as the "release" of a match, cuz that's when it happened.


----------



## -GP-

Do we really need to have this conversation every ten pages?

Some people mention December stuff that got released in the next year because it's just easier for them to keep track of stuff that way, and for the reason Sephiroth mentioned, while others keep stuff down to the calendar split.

I'm pretty sure when people mention great matches that happened more than a couple of years ago, it's the actual year that sticks and gets mentioned, not the DVD release date, but c'mon, these threads are just a way to keep track and recommend good matches, it's not like we're handing out the Oscars or anything, and even they get it wrong sometimes.


----------



## dele

There wasn't anything ****+ in December anyways (yes, Danielson vs McGuiness wasn't ****).


----------



## erikstans07

Danielson vs. McGuinness was in November anyway.

Oh, and...

Claudio/Danielson - No DQ - Southern Hostility (12/6/08)
Aries/Marufuji - All Star Extravaganza IV (12/26/08)
Danielson/Lynn - All Star Extravaganza IV (12/26/08)
McGuinness/Marufuji - Final Battle (12/27/08)
Morishima/Danielson - Fight Without Honor - Final Battle (12/27/08)

Those are four matches from December that are undoubtedly **** at least. Although I am on the side of 2008 is 2008 and 2009 is 2009, I just had to point those out haha.


----------



## McQueen

dele said:


> There wasn't anything ****+ in December anyways (yes, Danielson vs McGuiness wasn't ****).


K. Office vs Strong/Albright and Aries/Black (which I absolutely loved) from Final Battle weekend are arguable.


----------



## Blasko

I beg to differ about the no **** matches in December. I fucked up a Mall Santa in a **** 1/4 in December.


----------



## McQueen

Dangerous J vs Mall Santa - **** 3/4


----------



## Blasko

You're a filthy mark for thinking Mall Santa can put on a **** 3/4, imho.


----------



## McQueen

I marked for the rolling powerbomb you gave him down the escalator that lasted 4 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Burning Sword

*PWG Express Written Consent*

Young Bucks & Paul London vs. The Dynasty - ****

London damn near took me out of it with his ring rust and blown spots, but the final 8 minutes was pure insanity. The Young Bucks are looking better with each viewing and the Dynasty are always fun to watch.


----------



## Saint Dick

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - WWE Judgment Day - ****


----------



## KoolMoeDee™

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - WWE Judgment Day - ***3/4


----------



## jawbreaker

Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Judgment Day - ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE Judgment Day 2009

Intercontinental Championship Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho
_Brilliant match with the focus being on Rey trying to hit the 619 that Jericho played down before the match. Jericho obviously had it scouted brilliantly until Rey hit it from a different position to pick up the win. Really great stuff._ ******​


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Judg(e)ment Day 2009:*

JoMo vs The Gooooooooooooooold Standard - ***1/4
Angry Man in a Suit vs Master of 619 Holds - ***3/4


----------



## 5hadow

*WWE Judgment Day - Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Intercontinental Championship*
***3/4+


----------



## dav

*WWE Judgement Day - Chris Jericho Vs Rey Mysterio*

****


----------



## KoolMoeDee™

Chikara King Of Trios 2009 - Team Uppercut vs. The Masters of A Thousand Holds - ****1/2


----------



## Maxx Hero

Bruiser Blasko said:


> I beg to differ about the no **** matches in December. I fucked up a Mall Santa in a **** 1/4 in December.


J vs. Santa>Orton vs. Foley


----------



## Jonn

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio
WWE Judgment Day 2009
****½*


----------



## AussieFan

Jericho vs Rey - ****


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Judgment Day 2009*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship: Rey Mysterio © vs. Chris Jericho*

Jericho cut a promo before the match saying that Rey will not hit the 619 on him. It made for a great story as Jericho attempted to avoid the 619 at every attempt. The Chicago crowd was really into Jericho (which makes sense as he made his WWE debut exactly ten years ago in the same arena, which Jim Ross acknowledged). Jericho worked on the back and knee of Mysterio and busted out an Alanticida (a Spinning Torture Rack Backbreaker) for a near fall. Jericho then went for the mask and at this point the crowd was becoming unglued. Mysterio looked to hit the 619 but Jericho found another way to get out of that. He attempted the Walls on Rey but was countered though he succeeded the second time around as he reversed the 619 again. The crowd was going nuts for this as Rey made the rope break. Jericho then hit a sick Powerbomb for another nearfall and end up breaking his guard for one second leading to the finish. Jericho ran into the turnbuckle and Rey capitalized hitting the 619 and Springboard Torpedo Splash for the win in 12:39.

Rating: **** (This was an awesome match resembling something of an American-Style Lucha contest. Jericho was just great here busting out moves that Mysterio knew very well (Alanticida as Ultimo Dragon used against him in World War 3 ‘97 and the Powerbomb used by Eddie Guerrero in Halloween Havoc ‘98) and going after the mask, which is a classic Rudo trait. The crowd heat was insane for the final few minutes and it made the basic story of the match even better. Excellent work by both men and I’m going to enjoy this feud in the coming months.)


----------



## Tahma

Best matches I've seen so far are:

*PWG*
Paul London and The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty - ****+

*Fight Club Finland*
Chris "bambikiller" Raaber (c) vs. Starbuck (EWA World Title Match) - ****

Stark Adder vs. Ibo Ten (Last Man Standing Match) - **** (The finish of that match was awesome to see. A Flying Headbutt from the Ladder into the ring)


----------



## Sephiroth

Tahma said:


> Chris "bambikiller" Raaber


That is full of win


----------



## milkman7

Is there anyway to watch this Finnish wrestling?


----------



## Rated XXX

Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams (ROH Title 60 Minute Ironman Match) **** 1/2

awesome match 

ail here must see this mattch


----------



## KingKicks

That took place 7 years ago lol


----------



## Rated XXX

ROH

Age.Of.The.Fall.vs.Motor.City.Machine.Guns.(ROH.Tag.Wars.2008) ****3/4


----------



## Rated XXX

i well watch match Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson

after that i well rate


----------



## WillTheBloody

Rated XXX said:


> i well watch match Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson
> 
> after that i well rate


But what are you going to do AFTER you watch the match? Please list specifically what you will be doing today.

I'll post my opinion of what Rated XXX will be doing with his day after he posts.

Also: August 21, 1978 - Tully Blanchard vs. a cactus - ****3/8*
I was confused as to why he was fighting it to begin with, but they explained on commentary all I needed to know. Great heel work by the cactus. Bullshit finish. 

-----

Proving Ground 2009 (Night 2)
El Generico vs Bryan Danielson - ******
Really loved this match. Reminded me a lot of Dragon's match with Claudio from "Vendetta", which has been unfairly shit on by many people. Great finish, too. It almost makes me sad I skipped the show. Almost.


----------



## Rated XXX

ROH - Steel City Clash 2009

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4

WWE - WWE.JUDGMENTDAY.2009

RAY VS chris JERICO ****

WWE.JUDGMENTDAY.2009

CM Punk vs UMAGA ***1/2



WillTheBloody said:


> But what are you going to do AFTER you watch the match? Please list specifically what you will be doing today.
> 
> I'll post my opinion of what Rated XXX will be doing with his day after he posts.
> 
> Also: August 21, 1978 - Tully Blanchard vs. a cactus - ****3/8*
> I was confused as to why he was fighting it to begin with, but they explained on commentary all I needed to know. Great heel work by the cactus. Bullshit finish.
> 
> -----
> 
> Proving Ground 2009 (Night 2)
> El Generico vs Bryan Danielson - ******
> Really loved this match. Reminded me a lot of Dragon's match with Claudio from "Vendetta", which has been unfairly shit on by many people. Great finish, too. It almost makes me sad I skipped the show. Almost.


OK BRO

I WELL Watch today 

dragon.gate.dead.or.alive

and

ROH Steel City Clash 2009 

this my list today and tomorrow other list


----------



## Tarfu

milkman7 said:


> Is there anyway to watch this Finnish wrestling?


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&channelID=125026941

And then there's Youtube.


----------



## jawbreaker

Paul London and the Young Bucks vs. Scott Lost, Joey Ryan, and Karl Anderson, PWG Express Written Consent, ****1/4.

It was great seeing London actually work again, but he botched quite a few spots. The Bucks, on the other hand, were near-flawless. Lost was his usual awesome self, and continued to make me question why he's not doing more on a national scale. Ryan wasn't quite as awesome wrestling-wise, but he played his character to perfection, which is the norm with him. Anderson was solid as well. Match would be rated higher if London hadn't botched so much. As it is, this is currently in 8th place on my 2009 MOTY list.


----------



## erikstans07

My 2009 ROH/PWG MOTYC List

1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH 1/17/09) *****1/2*
2. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (PWG 1/10/09) *****1/2*
3. Matt & Nick Jackson & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson (PWG 2/21/09) *****1/4*
4. El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness (ROH 3/20/09) *****1/4*
5. Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH 3/20/09) ******
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost (PWG 1/10/09) ******
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH 1/17/09) ******
8. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (ROH 2/7/09) ******
9. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (ROH 1/30/09) ******
10. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH 1/30/09) ****3/4*

TNA MOTY

1. Mick Foley vs. Rocky Balboa (5/21/09) *****1/4*


----------



## Rated XXX

ROH

Naomichi Marufuji vs Go Shiozaki ****

*ROH - Steel City Clash 2009*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4

Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere Match) ***1/2

El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness ****1/2

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2​
Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (PWG 1/10/09) ****

TNA:

JEFF JEREAT VS KURT ANGLE 2009 ****

ROH 

Low_Ki_vs._American_Dragon_vs._Chris_Daniels ****

*TNA Final Resolution '05 (X-Division Title )*

AJ Styles vs Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin ****1/2

*Chikara.King.Of.Trios.2009 nt 2*

Team Uppercut vs. Masters of a Thousand Holds ****​


----------



## Tarfu

Jesus, fuck off already.


----------



## WillTheBloody

TARFU said:


> Jesus, fuck off already.


HE...CAN'T...STOP!


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans, you really liked Black-McGuinness at Injustice II? I thought it was slow for half an hour, then they got ten minutes to rest, then they fucked up the finish. ***3/4 at best.


----------



## Zezo

*ROH - Steel City Clash 2009*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ****

Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere Match) ***3/4

El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness ****3/4

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Jerry Lynn ***1/2​


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> erikstans, you really liked Black-McGuinness at Injustice II? I thought it was slow for half an hour, then they got ten minutes to rest, then they fucked up the finish. ***3/4 at best.


It was pretty slow for a while, but you gotta do that in a match that's gonna go an hour (48 minutes...). They did everything brilliantly though. I'll have to watch it again sometime.


----------



## seabs

*Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada vs. Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki - NJPW 05.05.2009*
_***3/4

The Hiroshi Tanahashi & Koji Kanemoto vs. Takeshi Morishima & Kota Ibushi match from the same show is well worth checking out too. Not MOTYC worthy imo but very fun watch._


----------



## Caponex75

Zezo said:


> *ROH - Steel City Clash 2009*
> 
> 
> El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness ****3/4​


WOAH!

If the crowd hadn't been so shitty then yeah but that is way to high. The match was awesome but the crowd was dead for some reason.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah definitely not ****3/4, I gave it ****1/4, but no higher than that.


----------



## Zezo

Caponex75 said:


> WOAH!
> 
> If the crowd hadn't been so shitty then yeah but that is way to high. The match was awesome but the crowd was dead for some reason.


erikstans07 Re: Yeah definitely not ****3/4, I gave it ****1/4, but no higher than that. 


Yes, I am with you in your opinion on the subject of the fans were dead, without any incitement 
The Match was amazing, but in any case, I think I had high rating


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans07 said:


> It was pretty slow for a while, but you gotta do that in a match that's gonna go an hour (48 minutes...). They did everything brilliantly though. I'll have to watch it again sometime.


To me, what killed it was the interference. I can see Aries coming out for the brainbuster. What followed was just stupid and ruined the match (that and the finish). If it had just skipped the interference and had Nigel or Tyler win clean at about 40 minutes, it'd be about a ****1/2 match for me, maybe ****3/4.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Jun Akiyama vs KENTA - "Cross Road" 17.05.09*

I was pleased that they didn't do any limb work and just focused on the stricking. KENTA is really good against heavyweights (and the fans believe in him) and this is no exeption, some great hard hitting action and watching a grumpy Akiyama drop someone on his head and continuously working that area is highly entertaining


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> To me, what killed it was the interference. I can see Aries coming out for the brainbuster. What followed was just stupid and ruined the match (that and the finish). If it had just skipped the interference and had Nigel or Tyler win clean at about 40 minutes, it'd be about a ****1/2 match for me, maybe ****3/4.


I thought the interference was pretty shitty booking, but it was like a storm. It just passed through lol. So it didn't take away from the rest of the match. But I do wish they would have just done the first two run-ins (first and the save). It would have been a lot better like that.


----------



## Cleavage

ROH Steel City Clash 2009 - El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness ****1/4


----------



## TNAfan123

Mick Foley vs Rocky Balboa: *****


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Here's a list in order of my MOTYC so far updated as of judgement day.

1) Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - ***** - Wrestlemania 25 05.04.2009
2) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 3/01
3) Raw Elimination Chamber - ****1/2 - No Way Out
4) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 1/25
5) Alex Shelly vs. Chris Sabin (X division Title Match) - ****1/4 - Genesis
6)KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/4 - Kensuke Office 2/11
7) Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (No DQ) - ****1/4 - Genesis
8)Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Championship Match) - ****1/4 - Injustice II 
9) Royal Rumble Match - ****1/4 - Royal Rumble
10)RDV Eliminator - Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Jigsaw - ****1/4 - Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2 
11) John Cena vs. Edge- ****1/4 - WWE Backlash 2009
12) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/4 - Judgement Day 2009
13) elgenerico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4 - ROH - Steel City Clash 2009
14) Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4 - ROH full circle 
15) Hiroshi Tanhashi vs. Keji Mutoh - **** - Wrestle Kingdom III
16) Smackdown Elimination Chamber - **** - No Way Out 
17) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - **** - NJPW 15.02.2009
18) Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - **** - KO-D Openweight Title DDT 22.02.2009
19) Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black - **** - wXw 2009 16 Carat Gold Tournament Night One 
20) KOT Quarter Final - Team Uppercut vs The Masters of a Thousand Holds - **** - Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2
22) Go Shiozaki & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT - **** - NOAH 01.03.2009
23) MCMG vs. No Limit - **** - Wrestle Kingdom III 
24) Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - **** - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1
25) Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - **** - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009
26) Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match) - **** - ROH Motor City Madness 2009
27) The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal - **** - Chikara Revelation X
28) Mark Henry vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Christian vs. CM Punk vs. MVP ( Money in the bank Ladder match ) - ***3/4 - Wrestlemania 25 05.04.2009
29) Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***3/4 - ROH Motor City Madness 2009
30) Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4 - ROH on HDNet 25.04.2009
31) IWGP Jr. Tag Team Title Match: The Motor City Machine Guns vs. No Limit vs. LAX - *** 3/4 - TNA Lockdown 
32) John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne - ***3/4 - ECW 14.04.2009
33) Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4 - ROH - Steel City Clash 2009
34) Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki - ***3/4 - NOAH 01.03.2009
35) Christian vs. Jack Swagger - ***3/4 - ECW 24.02.2009
36) Kaval vs. TJ Wilson - ***3/4 - FCW 15.02.2009
37) Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - ***3/4 - Royal Rumble
38) Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - ***3/4 - Judgement Day
39) Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tiger Mask vs. Masahiro Chono & Jushin Liger - ***3/4 - NJPW 6/3/2009
40) Ladder Match: Equinox vs. Vin Gerard - ***3/4 - Chikara Revelation X
41) Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Jushin Liger - ***3/4 - BJW 22.01.2009
42) Edge vs. Big Show vs. John Cena - ***1/2 - Wrestlemania 25 05.04.2009


----------



## seabs

*Dynasty & Karl Anderson vs. Paul London & Young Bucks - PWG Express Written Consent*
_****_


----------



## mikytarsend

*Kenta & El Generico vs Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness*
****


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Steel City Clash*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

Austin Aries v.s Roderick Strong - ***1/2

KENTA & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuiness - ****


----------



## mikytarsend

Dynasty & Karl Anderson vs. Paul London & Young Bucks ****


----------



## seabs

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 03.05.2009*
_***3/4+_


----------



## mikytarsend

Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush ****--


----------



## Saint Dick

Burning Sword said:


> *ROH Steel City Clash*
> 
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4
> 
> Austin Aries v.s Roderick Strong - ***1/2
> 
> KENTA & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuiness - ****


Nice ratings BURNING SWORD.


----------



## mikytarsend

1)Kenta vs Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
2)Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El generico (Chikara King of trios N2)
3)Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
4)Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrent (Tna Genesis)
5)Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji ( AJPW 06.02)
6)KENTA & El Generico vs Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness (ROH Steel City Clash)
7)Kota Ibushi vs Player Dos (Chikara King of Trios N3)
8)El Generico vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Proving Ground N2)
9)Cima vs Masato Yoshino (DG the gate anniversary)
10)Osirian Portal vs The Colony (Chikara Relevation X)
11)Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness)
12)Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin (TNA Genesis)
13)Bryan Danielson vs Mike QuackenBush (ROH Steel City Clash)
14)Steenerico vs American Wolves (ROH Motor City Madness)
15)MCMG vs Taguchi & Prince Devitt
16)F.I.S.T. vs the Future is Now (Chikara Night of Trios N3)


----------



## erikstans07

UPDATE: My 2009 ROH/PWG Top 10 MOTYC List

1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH 1/17/09) ****1/2
2. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (PWG 1/10/09) ****1/2
3. Matt & Nick Jackson & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson (PWG 2/21/09) ****1/4
4. El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness (ROH 3/20/09) ****1/4
5. Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH 3/20/09) ****
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost (PWG 1/10/09) ****
7. El Generico vs. Kenny Omega (PWG 2/21/09) ****
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH 1/17/09) ****
9. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (ROH 2/7/09) ****
10. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (ROH 1/30/09) ****


----------



## Burning Sword

Ownage™ said:


> Nice ratings BURNING SWORD.


Thx OWNAGE

Hey is that Jamie Koeppe in you sig?

*TNA Sacrifice: *

Beer Money vs. The British Invasion - ***1/2


----------



## seabs

*WWE Judgment Day 2009*

*Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW Championship*
_***3/4_

*Edge vs Jeff Hardy - World Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4_

*Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - InterContinental Championship*
_****_


----------



## showstopper..

In wwe i would agree with Christian and Swagger. Also Evan Bourne had a good match with Morrison on ECW.


----------



## Zezo

*TNA Sacrifice *

Sting vs. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. Mick Foley ***1/2

Daniels vs. Suicide ***3/4

Lethal Consequences and Eric Young vs. Motor City Machine Guns and Sheik Abdul Bashir ****[


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs said:


> *WWE Judgment Day 2009*
> 
> *Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW Championship*
> _***3/4_


HAHA. That match wasn't even ***. Their worst match to date.

And you're the one that does the "best of" threads...

Add Lost/Danielson to the PWG 2009 thread.


----------



## Halfnelson

*NJPW 02/15/2009 *

Yuji Nagata vs Hiroki Goto. ****1/4

Kurt Angle vs Giant Bernard. ***1/2

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura ***3/4


----------



## Rated XXX

ROH

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (ROH 2/7/09) ****1/2


----------



## Burning Sword

*NJPW “DISSIDENCE”, 5/6/09 :*
*
IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi *- ***3/4+


----------



## dele

DDT - King of Tag Championship Match

Kota Iibushi and Kenny Omega (c) vs Danshoku Dino and YOSHIHIKO

Rating: Off the charts


----------



## Derek

Isn't YOSHIHIKO the blow up doll?


----------



## dele

Indeed he is a blow up sex doll. Omega did the three move combo from Street Fighter (forget the name) and broke open Yoshihiko's head again, leading to the return of the "American Bad Ass" Yoshihiko during the match. DDT makes any humor in other wrestling feds look tame compared to some of the insanity they pull off.


----------



## Derek

Yeah, I think I saw part of that match on YouTube, I'll have to go back and watch the whole thing.


----------



## antoniomare007

i preffered the Dino & Yoshihiko vs Michinoku & Honda, and the Dino w/Yoshihiko vs Kota matches but this has to be the comeback of the year


----------



## seabs

erikstans07 said:


> HAHA. That match wasn't even ***. Their worst match to date.
> 
> And you're the one that does the "best of" threads...
> 
> Add Lost/Danielson to the PWG 2009 thread.


*imo einstein. KENTA/Suzuki wasn't ***** if you want to play that game.

I saw your post in the thread. I'll add it just for you when I get the chance. I'm busy with exams atm and currently out of the country so cant rip it.*


----------



## Halfnelson

*SEM 01/26/2009 *

Naomichi Marufuji -vs- Satoshi Kajiwara. ***1/4

Katsuhiko Nakajima/Kengo Mashimo -vs- KENTA/Atsushi Aoki ****
*
DDT 4/5/2009*

Ishimori vs Ibushi ***1/2

*BJPW 4/26/09
*
Miyamoto & T. Sasaki vs Isami & Takeda ***3/4


----------



## -GP-

Bloody hell, i'm so far behind this year it's not even funny...
I haven't even watched Trios and 16 Carat for crying out loud and they've been sitting on my bookcase for ever.

Finishing exams in a couple of weeks, so hopefully i'll get back in the game. 
Some pretty nice lists in the last couple of pages, should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Tarfu

*ROH Steel City Clash:*

*Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & KENTA *****
- A brilliant tag match, and worked well as a preview of 7AS. Now I'm HYPED~!

*Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ***½+*
- It's just beautiful how well these two can build a match together. I could watch Aries sell those chops all night long. Very entertaining match.

Checking out Quack/Danielson at some point. Thanks for bringing this stuff to teh interwebs, erikstans.


----------



## erikstans07

TARFU said:


> *ROH Steel City Clash:*
> 
> *Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & KENTA *****
> - A brilliant tag match, and worked well as a preview of 7AS. Now I'm HYPED~!
> 
> *Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ***½+*
> - It's just beautiful how well these two can build a match together. I could watch Aries sell those chops all night long. Very entertaining match.
> 
> Checking out Quack/Danielson at some point. Thanks for bringing this stuff to teh interwebs, erikstans.


----------



## Derek

Danshoku Dino & YOHHIKO vs. Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega

This has to be one of the funniest fucking things I've ever seen. If you haven't seen it, watch it now.


----------



## Jonn

Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA
NOAH 05/17/09
******


----------



## milkman7

Jonn said:


> Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA
> NOAH 05/17/09
> ******


If you haven't seen this match, watch it now. They bring the hate.


----------



## Bubz

Davey Richards & Nigel Mcguinness vs KENTA & El Generico ****1/4

Started quick and didn't let up! really good match, Davey was the highlight for me. I'm turning into a massive Davey fan. Can't wait to see his singles match with KENTA.


----------



## Kapone89

Yoshihiko & Danshoku Dino Vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega
Rating: No freakin' idea.
This match is a must watch just for Omega busting out the Final Atomic Bustaaah!! at the end.


----------



## dele

Derek said:


> Danshoku Dino & YOHHIKO vs. Kota Ibushi and Kenny Omega
> 
> This has to be one of the funniest fucking things I've ever seen. If you haven't seen it, watch it now.





Kapone89 said:


> Yoshihiko & Danshoku Dino Vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega
> Rating: No freakin' idea.
> This match is a must watch just for Omega busting out the Final Atomic Bustaaah!! at the end.


I fucking told you guys!! Forget London and what's his name cutting stoned promos and watch this fucking match!!

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITyerAFZm24*


----------



## Zezo

*ROH Rising Above 07 -*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****1/2

OH Tihs match was awesome


----------



## Rated XXX

ROH Final Battle 2005 

KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki ****3/4


----------



## seabs

Zezo said:


> *ROH Rising Above 07 -*
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****1/2
> 
> OH Tihs match was awesome


*2009 MOTYC Thread.*


Rated XXX said:


> ROH Final Battle 2005
> 
> KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki ****3/4


*Last we'll be seeing of you in this thread. Anyone else who posts ratings from years ago will be banned from the thread too.*


----------



## Zezo

Seabs said:


> *2009 MOTYC Thread.*
> 
> *Last we'll be seeing of you in this thread. Anyone else who posts ratings from years ago will be banned from the thread too.*


OK i am sorry


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Last we'll be seeing of you in this thread. Anyone else who posts ratings from years ago will be banned from the thread too.*


Does this count for FIP too since it takes them at least 3 years to get a show out on DVD?


----------



## -GP-

So the big catch-up effort begins with:

*Yoshihiko & Danshoku Dino Vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega*
I literaly choked on my pizza when "American Bad Ass" came out.
It's on the level of Funk's return with the bloody eye at One Night Stand.
The most epic thing with DDT is that they don't sacrifice wrestling over comedy. As a pure match (well, a pue match with a blowup doll), psychology and story were easily PPV level.


----------



## jawbreaker

American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico, 5/30 ROH on HDnet: ****1/4


----------



## Zezo

Kevin Steen & El Generico (C) vs. The American Wolves ****1/2

this is awesome
relly love this match


----------



## Devildude

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show:*

Steenerico vs The American Wolves (NO DQ ROH World Tag Team Championship Match) - ****

KENTA vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Championship Match) - ****1/4+


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs Steenerico - Tables Match - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH on HDNet 30.05.2009*
_****_


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm feeling Wolves vs. Steenerico as Feud of the Year so far.


----------



## Blasko

-GP- said:


> So the big catch-up effort begins with:
> 
> *Yoshihiko & Danshoku Dino Vs. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega*
> I literaly choked on my pizza when "American Bad Ass" came out.
> It's on the level of Funk's return with the bloody eye at One Night Stand.
> The most epic thing with DDT is that they don't sacrifice wrestling over comedy. As a pure match (well, a pue match with a blowup doll), psychology and story were easily PPV level.


Finished viewing this match this morning. Yoshihiko CARRIES Omega like it's no one bizznezz. 

Great match, too. The post match stuff made me shed a tear.


----------



## KingKicks

*Tables Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles - ROH on HDNet 5/30/09*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves ******


----------



## peep4life

Tables Match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles - ROH on HDNet 5/30/09
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves ****1/4
Good stuff here. Fun, quick paced match.


----------



## Burning Sword

*SEM "SEMex DIFFER" (5/18/09)*

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match: Ricky Marvin vs. Taiji Ishimori*- ******


----------



## Devildude

Burning Sword said:


> *SEM "SEMex DIFFER" (5/18/09)*
> 
> *GHC Jr. Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match: Ricky Marvin vs. Taiji Ishimori*- ******


:shocked:

I expected a good match when I saw the card but I didn't expect it to be 4 snowflakes of quality.


----------



## Burning Sword

Yeah, it was really good with a different pace from the usual Jr. Matches. Marvin ducking out of the ring to get a swig of water was pretty cool. While it was pretty long (30 Minutes), they kept the overkill to a minimum.


----------



## IRISHDRAGON

Kenta Vs Nakajima From Noah 3/1
Is The Best Match I've Seen From This Year So Far


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

So after, oh, four months without watching wrestling I started again.

First match back was Joe vs. Steiner from my 2005 MOTYC set. That's damn good and I'm looking for more matches with similar dynamics now.

But the reason I'm hitting this thread is Michaels vs. Taker

I've heard a lot of great stuff about this match. I've seen ratings like ****3/4 thrown at it, and while I liked it a lot, I don't think it was quite that good. It was epic as all get out and the storytelling was pretty good, especially in the earlygoing. But by the end it was basically just finisher, nearfall, finisher counter to counter to finisher, nearfall...over and over until the finish. Which was cool and fun to watch, but not quite as GOOD as what's basically been lingering in my head as the best recent Taker match which is his WM bout with Edge last year. 

So, I've got it at ****1/4 which just beats out the only other really good match I've seen from this year (Cena/Shawn from 01/12/09) but that still makes it my frontrunner for match of the year.

Now I need to start sinking into more of the stuff I've missed. Akiyama/KENTA please...


----------



## Maxx Hero

I said the same thing about the Taker/HBK match. It was fun, but the countless finishers were pointless.


----------



## Goku

They were anything but pointless.


----------



## Derek

Marvin/Ishimori was better than I was expecting. Marvin is technically a heel now, but he doesn't seem comfortable in that role yet. Final few minutes is action packed, but not overwhelmingly so.


----------



## Dirk Mantooth

Marvin did a great job vs Ishimori (****). The fans at Differ Ariake usually seem to be quiet and not into the matches. Marvin worked HARD to get the people vocally into the match and behind him by using something most guys don't use much anymore in Japan. Selling. I can't stand when wrestlers don't sell much in a match and then out of nowhere, no sell something, scream, hit one of their moves, and expect the audience to like them for it (Ishimori did it in this match). I've seen it so many times it's maddening. Sure it might get a quick cheer, but it is nothing the crowd will remember. People who saw that match will remember that Marvin didn't just rely on his strength and toughness to win the match. He used his heart and fighting spirit as well to become #1 contender in this hard fought match.


----------



## mikytarsend

Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru


----------



## Schorschi

mikytarsend said:


> Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru


very good review. now i cannot wait to see this one.^^


----------



## Sephiroth

Chikara 'Behind the 8-Ball' 
Louden Noxious's "Entrance Theme Montage Medley" - *******


----------



## Burning Sword

Dirk Mantooth said:


> Marvin did a great job vs Ishimori (****). The fans at Differ Ariake usually seem to be quiet and not into the matches.* Marvin worked HARD to get the people vocally into the match and behind him by using something most guys don't use much anymore in Japan. Selling.* I can't stand when wrestlers don't sell much in a match and then out of nowhere, no sell something, scream, hit one of their moves, and expect the audience to like them for it (Ishimori did it in this match). I've seen it so many times it's maddening. Sure it might get a quick cheer, but it is nothing the crowd will remember. People who saw that match will remember that Marvin didn't just rely on his strength and toughness to win the match. He used his heart and fighting spirit as well to become #1 contender in this hard fought match.


This is one of the reasons on why I like this match a whole lot more than the other highly praise Jr. Matches from this year. Marvin continues to impress me.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Derek said:


> Marvin/Ishimori was better than I was expecting. Marvin is technically a heel now, but he doesn't seem comfortable in that role yet. Final few minutes is action packed, but not overwhelmingly so.



When did he turn heel? I know Kotaro turned on him, but when did he go round?


----------



## Derek

Maxx Hero said:


> When did he turn heel? I know Kotaro turned on him, but when did he go round?


He was revealed to be the masked man that had attacked KENTA several times.


----------



## jawbreaker

KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki, NOAH 1/25 - ****

I don't know if my expectations were too high or what, but this just didn't do too much for me. Good match, but the first half felt almost like a chore, and there was way too much interference for my liking. The finishing sequence was great, and brought it into **** territory, but there is no way this will be in my top 20 MOTY. At the moment, it's at #14.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Derek said:


> He was revealed to be the masked man that had attacked KENTA several times.


Oh really? Way back whn the attacks started I thought it would be cool to have it be him but never thought it would be. How is he as a heel? Does he shine like Kotaro?


----------



## Derek

Maxx Hero said:


> Oh really? Way back whn the attacks started I thought it would be cool to have it be him but never thought it would be. How is he as a heel? Does he shine like Kotaro?


He's not much of a heel yet, but it takes time for some peope to get used to being a heel. It's still early to tell if he can pull it off or not.


----------



## sider

*DDT*

Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kota Ibushi - KO-D Openweight Title ******


Taiji Ishimori vs Kota Ibushi *****1/4*​


----------



## mikytarsend

1)Kenta vs Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
2)Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El generico (Chikara King of trios N2)
3)Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
4)Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
5)Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrent (Tna Genesis)
6)Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji ( AJPW 06.02)
7)KENTA & El Generico vs Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness (ROH Steel City Clash)
8)El Generico vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Proving Ground N2)
9)Young Bucks & London vs Dynasty (PWG Express Written Consent)
10)Kota Ibushi vs Player Dos (Chikara King of Trios N3)
11)Cima vs Masato Yoshino (DG the gate anniversary)
12)Osirian Portal vs The Colony (Chikara Relevation X)
13)Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness)
14)Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin (TNA Genesis)
15)Bryan Danielson vs Mike QuackenBush (ROH Steel City Clash)
16)Steenerico vs American Wolves (ROH Motor City Madness)
17)MCMG vs Taguchi & Prince Devitt
18)F.I.S.T. vs the Future is Now (Chikara Night of Trios N3)


----------



## mateuspfc

NOAH 17/05
Heavyweight Champion Jun Akiyama vs. Jr. Heavyweight Champion KENTA
*****1/4*
Just awesome. They bring the hate, as someone else said before.


----------



## Zezo

Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji ****


----------



## mikytarsend

*Rey vs Jericho* ***3/4


----------



## Halfnelson

*Kensuke Office 02/15/2009*

Kensuke Sasaki/Kota Ibushi -vs- Jun Akiyama/Taiji Ishimori. ****1/4

KENTA -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima.*****

*NOAH 03/01/2009 *

Taue/Marufuji/Aoki -vs-Buchanan/Richards/ Strong ***1/4

Suguira/Go Shiozaki -vs- Nakamura/Milano Collection AT. ****1/2

KENTA -vs- Katsuhiko Nakajima. ****1/4

Kensuke Sasaki -vs- Jun Akiyama ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*NOAH 6/4/09*
Chris Hero vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/2 - ***3/4
KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin - ****

*ROH TV 5/30/09*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ****

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ****
KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

Edge vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 5/5/09 - ****

Not quite my TV MOTY (I've still got Swagger/Christian in the top spot, and the Tables are Legal American Wolves/Steenerico match beats this one ever so slightly), but a tremendous main event nonetheless. Also, as irrelevant as it may be, I'm enjoying all the 619 counters we've seen recently.


----------



## The Dolphin Master

Edge vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 5/5/09 - ***3/4

Really good TV match but I hated Edge no-selling the 619.


----------



## Kawada55

KENTA vs Ricky Marvin was FUCKING AWESOME! (So many times I thought the match was over) KENTA vs Jun Akiyama was also good.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH on HDNet 6/6/09*

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries *****1/2*
_These guys put on a show. It was insane, and the crowd was VERY into it. The "someone tap" chant was awesome. _

*WWE Smackdown 6/5/09*

CM Punk vs. Omaga *****

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio ******
_Both Rey and Edge performed beautifully in this one. Fast-paced and action-packed. It was awesome._



> Edge vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 5/5/09 - ***3/4
> 
> Really good TV match but *I hated Edge no-selling the 619.*


Meh, it was done well.


----------



## KingKicks

Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 6/6/09 - *****¼*

Hell of a match especially for TV. I was shocked by just how much the crowd turned on Lynn.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Jun Akiyama - NOAH 17.05.2009*
_****_


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Smackdown! 6/5/09:*

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio- ***1/2-***3/4

*NOAH 5/17/09 *

KENTA vs. Jun Akiyama- ***1/2


----------



## seabs

*I went ***1/4+ on Edge/Rey for what it's worth. Wouldn't say it's **** quality though.*

*Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH on HDNet 06.06.2009*
_****+_


----------



## The Dolphin Master

Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship 06.06.2009 - ****


----------



## HavocD

*Smackdown 6/5/09*
Rey Mysterio vs Edge ****1/2 - *** 3/4*

*ROH/HDNet 6/6/2009*
Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black *****+*

*NOAH:SOUTHERN NAVIGATION 2009*
Chris Hero vs Go Shiozaki ****1/2 - ***3/4*
KENTA vs Ricky Marvin *****1/4*


----------



## Sephiroth

WWE Smackdown June 5, 2009
Edge vs. Rey Mysterio - **** 1/2*

ROH on HDNet May 30, 2009
*ROH World Tag Team Titles (Tables Are Legal)*: El Generico & Kevin Steen_(c)_ vs. American Wolves -* *****

ROH on HDNet June 6, 2009 
*ROH World Title*: Jerry Lynn_(c)_ vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ***** 1/2*


----------



## seabs

*Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - No Holds Barred - IC Championship - Extreme Rules*
_***3/4_

*Edge vs Jeff Hardy - Ladder Match - World Heavyweight Championship - Extreme Rules*
_***3/4

Aftermath - *****_

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Manabu Nakanishi - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 06.05.2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## Jonn

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio
WWE SD 06/05/09
****½*

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio
WWE Extreme Rules 2009
****½ - ***¾*

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
WWE Extreme Rules 2009
*****¼*


----------



## KingKicks

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE Extreme Rules - ******

Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Extreme Rules - ****¾-*****


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Extreme Rules (6/7/09)*

*No Holds Barred for the Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Chris Jericho ****3/4*

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Jeff Hardy ******​


----------



## kwjr86

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio
WWE SD 06/05/09
***¾

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio
WWE Extreme Rules 2009
****

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
WWE Extreme Rules 2009
****½

Hell of a match, I'd put it only behind Taker/HBK for WWE MOTY


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Extreme Rules 2009:*

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - ***3/4
Edge vs Jeff Hardy - ****+

*NOAH 5/18:*

Ricky Marvin vs Taiji Ishimori - ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*WWE Extreme Rules*

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - ****
Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - ***3/4


----------



## Groovemachine

Edge vs Jeff Hardy - WWE Extreme Rules - ****

Yet to watch Rey/Jericho but will get round to it tomorrow.

KENTA vs Ricky Marvin - NOAH 6/4/09 - ****1/4


----------



## -GP-

KingCrash said:


> *WWE Extreme Rules*
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - ****
> Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - ***3/4


This. 
Edge/Jeff was fun and everything, but i enjoyed Jericho/Rey a lot more.

Also, while on the subject, was i the only one who wanted to give those smarky assholes in the first row, trying to get themselves over, a good slap upside the head?


----------



## 5hadow

*WWE Extreme Rules 2009*
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - ***1/2
Edge vs Jeff Hardy - ***3/4


----------



## seabs

-GP- said:


> Also, while on the subject, was i the only one who wanted to give those smarky assholes in the first row, trying to get themselves over, a good slap upside the head?


*That makes 2 of us at least then.*


----------



## Prowler

NOAH SOUTHERN NAVIGATION 2009: KENTA vs Ricky Marvin ****. 
__________________


----------



## Groovemachine

WWE Extreme Rules:
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho [No Holds Barred] - ***3/4


----------



## Maxx Hero

American Wolves vs. Steenerico (Tables) *****1/4*

The pacing and innovation in this one reminded me of the ladder war, except with the tables instead of ladders. I was very impressed by this one. I hope They can keep improving this fued every match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy, Ladder Match, WWE Extreme Rules: ***1/4

I really didn't find this match all that great. It was surprisingly innovative, but there was a TON of spot calling, obvious choreographing, and lack of psychology that really hurt it in my eyes.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG Ninety-Nine:*

Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards - ****3/4*

Just an awesome match. Once you get past the BOLA 08 reference/comedy spot with the ring ropes breaking, everything is flat-out awesome including a top-rope tease of Cruyt's (sp?) Wrath which had me freaking out. Omega needs to stop jobbing/opening in ROH because he's so much better than that. Davey is Davey, just a mean, lean ass-kicking bitch.

MCMG vs Young Bucks - ******

Just a perfect spotfest. Everything you'd expect from the two teams bringing the double team fun and games.


----------



## S-Mac

MCMG Vs Young Bucks **** 1/4
Just an amazing match from these four


----------



## kwjr86

Jeff Hardy vs. Edge: **** 1/2 Absolutely loved this match. 2nd best WWE match of the year behind Taker/HBK


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH on HDNet 6/6/09 - Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Jerry Lynn*
****


----------



## KillSteve

Hardy/Edge wasn't even good by ladder spotfest standards.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Jeff vs. Edge did absolutely nothing for me. Rey vs. Jericho was the class of the night at ****.


----------



## jawbreaker

KillSteve said:


> Hardy/Edge wasn't even good by ladder spotfest standards.


This. The big TOF off the ladder spot made no sense because Hardy had stopped climbing and had turned to face Edge. And the big spot where they both fell through the ladder was stupid because Edge should have just tipped the ladder over.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG One Hundred*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****3/4*
_I'd say this is better than their match at Proving Ground 2009. Highly recommended._

KingCrash uploaded it 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/460294-pwg-100-tyler-black-vs-davey-richards.html


----------



## casper-21

ROH 7th Anniversary Show
ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA : ****1/2 (or more)


ROH on HDNet 6/6/09 
Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Jerry Lynn : *** 1/2


BJW, 28.04.2009 
Maximum Tag League - Semi Final, Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Shuji Ishikawa vs Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka : ****


CZW Blood Pressure Rising: 
CZW World Heavyweight Championship - Drake Younger(c) vs Dingo : ***3/4


DDT Max Bump 04/05/09:
KO-D Tag Team Title: Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs Danshoku Dino & YOSHIHIKO : ****


----------



## scukobyte

WWE Wrestlemania 25
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker: ****

Chikara Revelation X
The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal: ***3/4

Chikara King Of Trios - Night 2
El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw: ****1/2

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Anniversary
Naruki Doi vs. Koji Kanemoto: ****


----------



## casper-21

ZERO1 "ZERO1 WRESTLER'S 1", 15.03.2009
International Jr. Heavyweight Title - ZERO1 vs. WPF: Sonjay Dutt vs Ikuto Hidaka : ***1/2


AJPW CHAMPION CARNIVAL 07.04.09 
Champion Carnival - Block B: Taiyo Kea vs Satoshi Kojima : ***3/4


----------



## erikstans07

casper-21 said:


> ROH on HDNet 6/6/09
> Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Jerry Lynn : *** 1/2


Watch this again, and come back. That was much better than ***1/2, IMO.


EDIT: Don't know if anyone's said this already, but...

*ECW 6/9/09*

Jack Swagger & Christian vs. David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd ****1/4 - ***1/2*

(Checked, and no, no one's said anything in this thread )


----------



## KillSteve

The ROH fourway really was good but hardly MOTYC status. The ECW tag was fun too but hardly MOTYC worthy. Christian has done better carry jobs this year.

The Z1 juniors matches and Champions Carnival matches were all pretty awful. The best match from Japan this year is either Sasaki/Miyamoto vs Takeda/Kodaka or KENTA vs Akiyama.


----------



## erikstans07

KillSteve said:


> *The ROH fourway really was good but hardly MOTYC status. The ECW tag was fun too but hardly MOTYC worthy. Christian has done better carry jobs this year.*
> 
> The Z1 juniors matches and Champions Carnival matches were all pretty awful. The best match from Japan this year is either Sasaki/Miyamoto vs Takeda/Kodaka or KENTA vs Akiyama.


I'm not saying either are MOTYC's. They're good matches to suggest that people watch. People always rate matches in here, it's usually if a match is at least ***, then they say something in here about it.

Christian has most definitely had better matches this year. There's no doubt about that. That doesn't mean he can't have another good one lol.

*PWG One Hundred (4/12/09)*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Nick & Matt Jackson (c) vs. Dustin & Brandon Cutler ****1/2*

Scott Lost vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2*

B-Boy, Candice LeRae & Scorpio Sky vs. Austin Aires, Human Tornado & Chuck Taylor ****1/2*

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ****3/4*

El Generico vs. Sonjay Dutt ****1/4*
_"He's going for the Stoner, the Stone Cold Stoner." -Good Ol' DR._



EDIT:
*WWE Superstars (6/11/09)*

Chris Jericho vs. John Morrison ****1/2*

Bourne/Ryder wasn't bad, worth checking out at least.


----------



## dele

PWG 100

Kenny Omega v Brian Danielson

Fucking sweet.


----------



## KingCrash

Kenny Omega was made for PWG.

*PWG - 99*
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****
Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns - ****1/4

*Chikara - Aniversario Yang*
Team F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***3/4 - ****

*NJPW - 5/30/09*
Koji Kanemoto vs Kota Ibushi - ****


----------



## -Mystery-

Colony/FIST looks like a disappointment from your rating.


----------



## KingCrash

Well it was sloppy in the beginning and Icarus was off a little bit but the ending stretch was great. I figure the eventual six-man feud-ending match will be better then this but it's still better then the Portal/Colony title match and the Gerand/Olsen ladder match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

PulseGlazer said:


> Jeff vs. Edge did absolutely nothing for me. Rey vs. Jericho was the class of the night at ****.


Glad to see you back.

Also, why are we disscussing ***1/2 matches in the MOTYC thread. I am not the internet police, but shouldn't we only alk about MOTYC here and the rest in the indy thread?


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> Glad to see you back.
> 
> Also, why are we disscussing ***1/2 matches in the MOTYC thread. I am not the internet police, but shouldn't we only alk about MOTYC here and the rest in the indy thread?


A lot of people, including myself, see this as more of a thread to suggest some good matches from this year for people to watch. The DVD thread could be used for it too, but I don't think it matters too much.

Peace.


----------



## Sephiroth

PWG Ninety Nine
Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - **** 1/4*


----------



## DanteXXI

*PWG Express Written Consent*

Paul London, Matt & Nick Jackson vs Karl Anderson, Joey Ryan, Scott Lost - ****1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sticking preferably with the guys I know for replies-

I have Taker vs. Shawn at **** 1/2 and my MOTY (it's not in the realm of five- they were sloppy and it became a finisher-fest at the end). What can, if not beat that match, at least stand with it in the running for MOTY?


----------



## WillTheBloody

PulseGlazer said:


> Sticking preferably with the guys I know for replies-
> 
> I have Taker vs. Shawn at **** 1/2 and my MOTY (it's not in the realm of five- they were sloppy and it became a finisher-fest at the end). What can, if not beat that match, at least stand with it in the running for MOTY?



Yeah, it's my MOTY so far as well. Depending on who exactly will be suspended due to wellness program violations, certain young guys may have to step up in a big way, which could result in some great match-ups.

And don't forget, the WWE is really high on the Jericho/Mysterio feud, so as long as neither guy is suspended, we'll be getting a proper blow-off.

It's been ages since ya been on here so I forget: are you in any way a Chikara or lucha fan? If so, everything involving the Masters of a Thousand Holds from King of Trios is worth a look, as well as the two RDV qualifiers.


----------



## Platt

Davey/KENTA is my MOTY atm at ****1.2-****3/4 although I want to rewatch it on DVD before giving a final rating.


----------



## Groovemachine

PulseGlazer said:


> Sticking preferably with the guys I know for replies-
> 
> I have Taker vs. Shawn at **** 1/2 and my MOTY (it's not in the realm of five- they were sloppy and it became a finisher-fest at the end). What can, if not beat that match, at least stand with it in the running for MOTY?



Have you seen the two KENTA/Nakajima matches? I've got both at ****1/2 but I've seen more than a few ***** ratings tossed around.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've seen the KENTA/Nakajima match from 3/1, but I didn't know there was another one (I'm by no means up to date on my puro storylines or anything of that sort). I have the first at ****3/4, and my #2 MOTY after Michaels/Taker, so I'd love to see the second.

Also, I have a feeling Davey/KENTA will be damn close to a ***** match from me.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Davey/KENTA is my MOTY atm at ****1.2-****3/4 although I want to rewatch it on DVD before giving a final rating.


I've got it at the same rating. If not for the ending then it would definitely be higher.


----------



## Platt

If it wasn't for the very ending it would of been ***** for me.

I really need to see Nigel/Lynn again before I put a rating on that because I know on DVD it won't live up to the emotion of it live so I'm holding off on a rating for the moment.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah I know what you mean. It's the only match from the entire weekend I couldn't really rate because of the emotion. I think everyone there knew that the match could of gone either way.


----------



## mikytarsend

1) Kenta vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 01.03)
2)Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico
3) Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
4)Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
5)Nigel Mcguinness vs Kenta
6)Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrent
7) Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji
8)Kenta & El Generico vs Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards
9)El Generico vs Brian Danielson
10)Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Brian Danielson
11)Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black
12)Nigel Mcguinness vs Brent Albright (Proving Ground)
13)Steenerico vs AW (No-DQ)
14)Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush
15)Kota Ibushi vs Player Dos
16)Young Bucks & Paul London vs The Dynasty
17)Alex shelley vs Chris Sabin
18)Osirian Portal vs Colony
19)Young Bucks vs MCMG
20)MCMG vs Prince Devitt & Taguchi
21)F.I.S.T. vs Future is Now
22)Rey Misterio vs Chris Jericho (JudgmentDay)


----------



## WillTheBloody

*NOAH - June 6, 2009 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall*

Go Shiozaki vs Chris Hero - ****3/4*
Man, this was great. Don't let the rating fool you: I think I actually enjoyed this more than KENTA/Marvin. Sometimes I'm not in the mood for an epic match; I just want a good story told to perfection. It was incredibly stiff and both guys had the crowd in the palms of their hands. Every chop from Go, every elbow from Hero, and the crowd went nuts. Truthfully, I think the crowd was disappointed with the outcome, which is a good sign for Hero but a bad one for Shiozaki, who is still the apparent heir apparent. Apparently. Oh, and henceforth, I will refer to Hero's seemingly endless positions from which to strike as his Elegant Elbows, in honor of Anthony W. Mori.

KENTA vs Ricky Marvin - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title - ******
This match started off wonderfully, with both men working very hard to avoid any compairisons to KENTA's other high-profile defences this year. They work in the crowd for a good bit, and it's very entertaining. Marvin resembles a shaven Furby, and when he takes to the air, it's a sight to behold. Unfortunately, the finish was, uh...you know what? I'll let aintitcool.com's Massawyrm finish my review with a edited excerpt from his review of "The Taking of Pelham 123":



> But once the [match] decides to abandon its formula and go more mainstream, it unravels almost completely. The [contest] changes from something unique into something you’ve seen dozens of times before. I got bored during what should have been a breakneck, nail biter ending. It’s not so bad as to ruin the [match] – but it doesn’t live up to the promise of the first two acts.


I can't decide if that was clever or lazy. Anyway, it's still worth seeing, especially if you're a big KENTA fan like I am...though if he keeps allowing people to kick out of Go 2 Sleeps, I might lose my mind.


----------



## seabs

*Kota Ibushi vs Koji Kanemoto - NJPW BOSJ 30.05.2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## S-Mac

*Edge VS Jeff hardy* ****1/4


----------



## Devildude

*ROH On HDNet:*

Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ****


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Smackdown (6/12/09)*

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk ****1/4*

Jeff Hardy vs. Edge ******


----------



## PulseGlazer

WillTheBloody said:


> It's been ages since ya been on here so I forget: are you in any way a Chikara or lucha fan? If so, everything involving the Masters of a Thousand Holds from King of Trios is worth a look, as well as the two RDV qualifiers.



I did Chikara, but not really lucha. Give me show names so's I can get 'em (or, you know, megaupload links).



Platt said:


> Davey/KENTA is my MOTY atm at ****1.2-****3/4 although I want to rewatch it on DVD before giving a final rating.


I’ll get it this weekend and review it in the new daily blog.



Groovemachine said:


> Have you seen the two KENTA/Nakajima matches? I've got both at ****1/2 but I've seen more than a few ***** ratings tossed around.


I’ve seen neither but am a Nakajima mark of the highest order. Links or are they on the Ditch?


And what's that 4-way with Nick-Kota-Generico-and Jigsaw?


----------



## WillTheBloody

PulseGlazer said:


> I did Chikara, but not really lucha. Give me show names so's I can get 'em (or, you know, megaupload links).


It's King of Trios 2009, Nights 1, 2, and 3. Reviews of all are in my sig. Here's links to a lot of the good stuff, courtesy of "That Young Uploading Kid" erikstans07.



Spoiler: Chikara Greatness



*Rey De Voladores Eliminator #1*
Austin Aries vs Player Dos vs Fire Ant vs Matt Jackson
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=819TO24Q

*Rey De Voladores Eliminator #2*
El Generico vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P6FHJJMO

*King of Trios Quarter-Final #4*
Team Uppercut (Danielson/Castagnoli/Taylor) vs The Masters of a Thousand Holds (Quack/Skayde/Saint)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NHJP1OIK



As for the KENTA/Nakajima matches, they can be found in this general area. Seabs is, quite frankly, The Man. Another guy _was_ The Man, but Seabs is fucking relentless, like a buck-toothed snake.

Again, glad to have you back.


----------



## sider

*WWE Smackdown (6/12/09)*

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk ****1/2*

Jeff Hardy vs. Edge ****1/2*


----------



## erikstans07

WillTheBloody said:


> Here's links to a lot of the good stuff, courtesy of *"That Young Uploading Kid" erikstans07*


 Excellent.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Thanks all! Seriously, why all the *** stuff in the thread?


----------



## Burning Sword

Most of the stuff that's posted on here are matches that are worth a look and and not much as MOTYCs.


----------



## erikstans07

Burning Sword said:


> Most of the stuff that's posted on here are matches that are worth a look and and not much as MOTYCs.


This. Posting a review of a *** match is like "hey this was pretty good, check it out if you get a chance." It doesn't hurt anyone.

Message board sticklers = no fun.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Dragon Gate - 5/15/2009 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall *~* _Twelve-Man, Three-Way Survival Elimination Match_
*WARRIORS-5* (CIMA/Gamma/Yokosuka/KAGETORA) vs *KAMIKAZE* (Shingo/DK/Tozawa/Chikano) *Real Hazard* (Saito/Horiguchi/Arai/Kanda) - *****1/4*


This is why I love Dragon Gate; it's not the no-selling, high-impact, non-stop action...OK, so that's part of it. But none of it would work if these guys didn't know their characters so damn well. Underappreciated guys like Araken and Tozawa and Gamma really stand out despite not being in the fast-paced mold, and it's because they know their strengths and stick to them. If the finish was a little more dramatic, I'd have no problem pushing this even higher. I won't (couldn't) list everything that made me smile in this match, but here's a few:


_- Keni'chiro Arai is my favorite character in wrestling today, hands down. The man falls alseep, goes flying into about 40 chairs, tricks CIMA into trying to cheat (which ends badly for CIMA), forces Shingo to low-blow the referee, murders Gamma and pins him with one foot, performs a picture-perfect 450 Splash, and finally gets absolutely destroyed by Shingo "Buzzkill" Takagi. Plus, he usually comes to the ring brushing his teeth like he just woke up. He is brilliant, and his team with Yasushi Kanda is all kinds of awesome.

- A *Typhoon* reunion takes place between Ryo Saito, Susumu Yokosuka, and Dragon Kid. The heat between Yokosuka and Saito felt genuine, so I bought every exchange they had, which ended in one of them getting a fall over another. But Saito does something that really solidifies his heel turn. It involves Dragon Kid's mask and I bet you won't see it coming. It suprised the hell out of me.

- Akira Tozawa moons the crowd...twice.

- CIMA and Gamma ruin a perfectly good multi-man submission with a double-team Osuikougeki using a stolen beer (more Araken goodness...) and water. Later, Gamma finds his rudo roots and goes apeshit with a kendo stick while CIMA bashes Tozawa with some sort of trash bin...possibly a baby stroller.

- A quadruple pin nearly takes place due to an eight-man inside cradle._


I love, love, love this stuff that Dragon gate does. While their sprints are still amazing, I marvel more at the rich history and character interactions that occur during their big, multi-guy matches such as this. This isn't for everyone, and I'm sure I'll be accused of overrating it, but I really dug it. If this interests you at all, just click here.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I'm downloading that now. So was it better or worse than the three way six man tag from 07?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> I'm downloading that now. So was it better or worse than the three way six man tag from 07?


I'm not sure I saw that one or not so I can't say. I'd appreciate a link to it if anyone has it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I don't have a link but I know it is on youtube. The date was 7.30.07 and it was the main event. The whole episode of Infinity it is on is online.


----------



## gary year

Lynn/Danielson/Black/Aries-ROH HDNet ****1/4 Amazing match from ROH right here. Danielson was the star here imo while everyone else played their parts perfectly. Of course the in ring action was stiff and crisp with some sweet looking multi man moves and a cool finish. Free TV MOTY from what I've seen.

Too bad the crowd hated and disrespected Lynn, he's a good worker and he did great in the match.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Lynn vs. Aries vs. Black - *** 1/2 - too finisher focussed without real meat.
Strong vs. Sonjay - *** 1/2 - see also Strong vs. Any flier
Steenerico vs. American Wolves - *** 1/2 - faces getting heat on the heels early was weird, then the heat segment on Steen for Generico to eventually tap- strange.


----------



## KillSteve

Man I thought that DG 4 v 4 vs 4 match was the blandest shit ever. If it wasn't for their ring attire you'd have a hard time telling each wrestler apart.


----------



## mob1993

KillSteve said:


> Man I thought that DG 4 v 4 vs 4 match was the blandest shit ever. If it wasn't for their ring attire you'd have a hard time telling each wrestler apart.


I've always like the DG multi man matches, but you do have a point, sometimes it's hard to tell the wrestlers apart.


----------



## Burning Sword

*NJPW Best Of the Super Juniors 5/30/09*

Prince Devitt vs. Milano Collection A.T.- ***1/2-***3/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto- ***3/4


----------



## Halfnelson

Caught up on some stuff yesterday.


*ROH 7th Anniversary Show 
*

Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave ***1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves ****

Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA ****1/2

*WWE Extreme Rules*

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio ****

Edge vs Jeff Hardy ***3/4


----------



## erikstans07

Halfnelson said:


> *Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave ***1/4*


Wow. Sorry but that match didn't even feel like a match. I think that's by far the highest rating anyone's given it.


----------



## Halfnelson

erikstans07 said:


> Wow. Sorry but that match didn't even feel like a match. I think that's by far the highest rating anyone's given it.


Just the whole reaction I guess... but yeah probably too high. I thought maybe I had the main event higher than most,nearly went with ****3/4.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah I gave the main event *****3/4*. I think I might have been overrating it though, due to my marking out for KENTA.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Halfnelson said:


> Caught up on some stuff yesterday.
> 
> 
> *ROH 7th Anniversary Show
> *
> 
> Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave ***1/4
> 
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves ****
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA ****1/2
> 
> *WWE Extreme Rules*
> 
> Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio ****
> 
> Edge vs Jeff Hardy ***3/4



Danielson and Colt vs. Bison and Rave - ** but a great moment. ROH has a lot lately, but the matches aren't measuring up.

Steenerico vs. Wolves - **** - the best of their encounters. A smart, simple match.

Nigel vs. KENTA - *** 1/2... I'm not seeing the big deal. Anyone want to explain?


----------



## erikstans07

PulseGlazer said:


> Danielson and Colt vs. Bison and Rave - ** but a great moment. ROH has a lot lately, but the matches aren't measuring up.
> 
> Steenerico vs. Wolves - **** - the best of their encounters. A smart, simple match.
> 
> *Nigel vs. KENTA - *** 1/2... I'm not seeing the big deal. Anyone want to explain?*


Thing is, for most of the match it was KENTA delivering a slow, mythodical (something different, from the matches I've seen of him) beatdown and Nigel was in so much pain the whole time, legit pain. But Nigel stuck it out and eventually got the advantage. And it was so back and forth in the end. Nigel hitting the GTS was brilliant and well done too.


----------



## PulseGlazer

erikstans07 said:


> Thing is, for most of the match it was KENTA delivering a slow, mythodical (something different, from the matches I've seen of him) beatdown and Nigel was in so much pain the whole time, legit pain. But Nigel stuck it out and eventually got the advantage. And it was so back and forth in the end. Nigel hitting the GTS was brilliant and well done too.


It felt to me like it wanted to be Dragon vs. KENTA very badly but lacked the pacing and nuance... and had a far weaker finish, even borrowing the opponent GTS from Dragon KENTA 2. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.

Edge vs. Jeff vs. Punk - **** 1/4 - one of my favorites for this year and it would be higher rated if Edge had more of a role, but he spent the match being the foil for Jeff and Punk's game of one upsmanship. Both being willing to go cheap for the win was great, and Punk being better at that and counters, while Jeff was way better at being a high flying face was a really cool touch.


----------



## erikstans07

PulseGlazer said:


> It felt to me like it wanted to be Dragon vs. KENTA very badly but lacked the pacing and nuance... and had a far weaker finish, even borrowing the opponent GTS from Dragon KENTA 2. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.
> 
> *Edge vs. Jeff vs. Punk - **** 1/4 - one of my favorites for this year and it would be higher rated if Edge had more of a role, but he spent the match being the foil for Jeff and Punk's game of one upsmanship. Both being willing to go cheap for the win was great, and Punk being better at that and counters, while Jeff was way better at being a high flying face was a really cool touch.*


Agreed, although I gave it ****. I loved the match. Some innovative stuff that I don't think I've seen before (or remember at least), like Punk leapfrogging Edge and Hardy taking the spear.

Oh and Punk sold the knee like a champ, which is great, since he's the champ and all.


----------



## jawbreaker

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk: ***3/4

I'm watching PWG 99, and ***3/4 is the highest I've given any match on that show so far (the ME should change that, as would Chris Hero actually selling a bruised forearm), and I didn't like the Raw match more than any of them.


----------



## Halfnelson

erikstans07 said:


> Thing is, for most of the match it was KENTA delivering a slow, mythodical (something different, from the matches I've seen of him) beatdown and Nigel was in so much pain the whole time, legit pain. But Nigel stuck it out and eventually got the advantage. And it was so back and forth in the end. Nigel hitting the GTS was brilliant and well done too.


Pretty much agree with everything here, especially about KENTA's strategy hitting Nigel with pinpoint, brutal kicks. His strikes are always brutal but a few here made me wince. Nigel sold it all amazingly, though not sure its selling if he was in real agony. Finishing stretch too was great with the reversals, submissions and Nigel desperately trying to find a way to win. Really liked the big moves on the outside and the count out spots too.

As Glazer says though different strokes and its all down to personal opinion, I mean the KENTA-Nakajima match from KO is my MOTY and I've seen people who absolutely hated it.

*RAW*

Jericho vs Mysterio ***1/2

Punk vs Hardy vs Edge ****


----------



## Devildude

*Raw 6/15/09:*

Jericho vs Mysterio - ***1/2
Randy Orton vs Triple H vs John Cena vs Big Show - ***1/2
CM Punk vs Edge vs Jeff Hardy - ***3/4


----------



## seabs

*Wouldn't go higher than ***1/2 for Punk vs Edge vs Hardy.*


----------



## Jonn

CM Punk vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
WWE Raw 06/15/09
****½*


----------



## The Dolphin Master

CM Punk vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - Raw 06/15/09
***½


----------



## jawbreaker

The Young Bucks vs. the Motor City Machine Guns, PWG Ninety-Nine: ****1/4 (#7 MOTYTD)


----------



## seabs

*Motor City Machien Guns vs Young Bucks - PWG World Tag Team Championships - PWG Ninety Nine*
_****1/4_


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV (4/3/09)*
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards *******
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn *****1/4*

*WWE Superstars (6/18/09)*
Jack Swagger, Tyson Kidd & David Hart Smith vs. Christian, Carlito & Primo ****1/2*


----------



## jawbreaker

I said KENTA-Davey would be the best match of Mania weekend. I'll need to watch it and HBK-Taker back to back once somebody uploads SCOH IV somewhere.


----------



## erikstans07

I'll have SOH IV uploaded by tomorrow sometime.


----------



## antoniomare007

you really are "That Young Uploading Kid" eric, thanks.

not really sure if they are really MOTYC, but Kanemoto vs Ibushi and Liger vs Ibushi from this years BOSJ have been pretty damn entertaining and worth a look.


----------



## Zezo

erikstans07 said:


> I'll have SOH IV uploaded by tomorrow sometime.


Thank you erikstans07

You Are Best Uploader in The World Today


----------



## kwjr86

YES! you are awesome, thanks man. I agree:

"Best Uploader in The World Today"

and 

"That Young Uploading Kid"


----------



## hurricanedarby

Yeah! It's been a while since the consensus agrees on a match being 5 stars. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sephiroth

They edited the ending, that means it isn't 5 stars.

Edit: Two people saying ***** isn't a consensus.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Steel City Clash*

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ******

KENTA and El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards *****-****1/4*


----------



## hurricanedarby

I was counting some of the live reports in on the 5 star consensus as well. I don't think that editing necessarily makes a match imperfect....it's not really the wrestlers decision so I don't think it should be held against the match,.


----------



## jawbreaker

Davey Richards vs. KENTA - ROH Supercard of Honor IV: *****


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll keep it simple, KENTA/Davey fucking owned.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> I'll keep it simple, KENTA/Davey fucking owned.


That's not simple. That's murky and open-ended. Shuriken, or GTFO. 8*D


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH Steel City Clash*
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ******
> 
> KENTA and El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards *****-****1/4*


Just watched both, and I think neither of them should go over 3 and a half stars. Decent contests, but didn't really enjoy either one. Some comedy in the Dragon/Quack one, but that's it. Maybe it was the crowd, or something else.


----------



## erikstans07

I think with the Dragon/Quack match, I kinda overrated it, because I'm a huge mark for both guys lol. I also gave it ****


----------



## antoniomare007

interesting how Davey tells Sinclair "I'm gonna get in trouble" after his match with KENTA (and according to some rumors, he did got in some troubles with managment)

loved KENTA vs Davey, serious MOTYC. Only Nakajima/KENTA, Suzuki/KENTA and Taker/Michaels are on the same level.

Strong vs Nakajima was one hell of a fight too, really awesome for the little time they got.


----------



## erikstans07

antoniomare007 said:


> interesting how Davey tells Sinclair "I'm gonna get in trouble" after his match with KENTA (and according to some rumors, he did got in some troubles with managment)
> 
> loved KENTA vs Davey, serious MOTYC. Only Nakajima/KENTA, Suzuki/KENTA and Taker/Michaels are on the same level.
> 
> *Strong vs Nakajima was one hell of a fight too, really awesome for the little time they got.*


One can only assume they had to cut some time off that match, due to having to fix the rope after the 6-man tag. Either that, or they didn't wanna give it so much time that it'd overshadow KENTA/Davey, as if it could.


----------



## Sephiroth

antoniomare007 said:


> interesting how Davey tells Sinclair "I'm gonna get in trouble" after his match with KENTA (and according to some rumors, he did got in some troubles with managment)


Explain


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Explain


While Davey was down on the mat, getting up after the match, he told Sinclair "I'm gonna get in trouble. Get me the mic" Think it was in more words than that, but that was all I could make out. Then he got on the mic and said "_That_ is what Ring of Honor is all about." Remember this is crazy, psycho heel Davey Richards that just lost a huge match. In more recent ROH, they don't really break character as much to put over Ring of Honor.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well no offense to current ROH and it's fucking owner and booker, but fucking listen to Davey Richards. THAT match is what ROH is about...unlike the current product which is what TNA is all about.

Edit: God fucking damn't. That IS what ROH is all about. 

ROH Supercard of Honor IV
*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title*: KENTA(c) vs. Davey Richards - **** 3/4

Sorry, can't give it the full 5. Indy standoff at the beginning, edited finish, pointless dive from Davey into the crowd (cool nonetheless), KENTA getting up way too soon after taking big moves from Davey, and KENTA showing light on some moves. All adds up to me not giving it five stars.

Still the best match I've seen this year. I gave Taker/HBK ***** but that achieved it for different reasons than KENTA/Davey would have.


----------



## KingKicks

Davey/KENTA is getting the exact reaction I thought it would from everyone.

And Strong/Nakajima owned considering it wasn't even 10 minutes long.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Just watched both, and I think neither of them should go over 3 and a half stars. Decent contests, but didn't really enjoy either one. Some comedy in the Dragon/Quack one, but that's it. Maybe it was the crowd, or something else.


Fair enough man, it's all about opinions right.

Personally I loved Danielson/Quack, started off with a bit of fun but once Danielson hurt his leg, it was all down to business and his facial expressions showed it by not wanting Quack to touch his leg and then attacking Quack's arm in a pretty aggressive way to even the score. From then on it's just a great technical match with both selling there injuries very well.

I could possibly go lower on the main event but that's mainly due to the crowd. Otherwise again I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

^Some good points on the Quack/Dragon match. You're right, it all comes down to opinions. 

Downloading SOHIV at the moment. Eagerly awaiting to watch KENTA vs. Richards.


----------



## KingCrash

KENTA/Davey was everything I'd thought it'd be. The edited finish was just bad though. Shit happens in a match, just show it instead of trying to be cute about it. And yeah, apparently Pearce was pissed that Davey/KENTA went all out with the world title match still on the card, which if insane but whatever.


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> KENTA/Davey was everything I'd thought it'd be. The edited finish was just bad though. Shit happens in a match, just show it instead of trying to be cute about it. And yeah, apparently Pearce was pissed that Davey/KENTA went all out with the world title match still on the card, which if insane but whatever.


I hope Pearce realizes that KENTA/Davey is the reason people are buying the DVD.


----------



## jawbreaker

Just watched KENTA-Davey again. Definitely *****. Now to watch Michaels-Taker to determine which I like better.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Just finished watching. Amazing. Match of the Year so far. Michaels/Undertaker was good, but man, I think I'm the only one who thinks that match is very overrated. In my opinion, KENTA/Richards > Michaels/Undertaker.


----------



## Platt

Davey/KENTA *****
Nigel/Lynn ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> Davey/KENTA *****
> Nigel/Lynn ****1/2-****3/4


Considering you were there as well, and both matches turned out that well....I can't wait for my bloody DVD :lmao


----------



## Platt

I couldn't wait either I had to download them :$

Nigel/Lynn might not of been the best technical match especially with Nigel injuries limiting him, but damn what a roller coaster ride it is emotionally. I knew Lynn was winning and I knew exactly when and where he was winning but part of me was still thinking Nigel/Lynn was going to win on all the false finishes, that is the sign of a great match to me.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'd give KENTA/Richards ****3/4. Amazing workrate bomb crowd and they really went all out with the intensity, but I just would have liked them to do a bit more with the finish. Alas, it seems they tried and missed (would have been awesome to see KENTA bust that out for the first time as a super death kill move on Davey), hence the rating.


----------



## volcanic

let's take a look at the standings so far:

1. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office 02/11) *****.5*
2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 03/01) *****.5* - I can't really remember which of these two matches I liked more so they're side-by-side on top of my list.
3. KENTA vs. Davey Richards (ROH Supercard of Honor IV) *****.5* - I may give this a second look since most folks here are clamoring 5 stars over it. 
4. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 25) *****.5*
5. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 01/25) *****.25*
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II) *****.25*
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH 7th Anniversary Show) ******
8. Takashi Suigura & Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT (NOAH 03/01) ******
9. KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH 06/04) ******
10. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet 05/09) ****.75*
11. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH Caged Collision) ****.75*
12. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH on HDNet 06/06) ****.75*
13. Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Suigura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III) ****.75*
14. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama (NOAH 03/01) ****.75*
15. Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada vs. Takashi Suigura & Atsushi Aoki (NJPW 05/05) ****.75*

I still need to see the last two matches of SoH and most of Tanahashi's title matches from this year.


----------



## erikstans07

volcanic said:


> let's take a look at the standings so far:
> 
> 1. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office 02/11) *****.5*
> 2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 03/01) *****.5* - I can't really remember which of these two matches I liked more so they're side-by-side on top of my list.
> 3. KENTA vs. Davey Richards (ROH Supercard of Honor IV) *****.5* - I may give this a second look since most folks here are clamoring 5 stars over it.
> 4. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 25) *****.5*
> 5. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 01/25) *****.25*
> 6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II) *****.25*
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH 7th Anniversary Show) ******
> 8. Takashi Suigura & Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT (NOAH 03/01) ******
> 9. KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH 06/04) ******
> 10. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet 05/09) ****.75*
> 11. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH Caged Collision) ****.75*
> 12. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH on HDNet 06/06) ****.75*
> 13. Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Suigura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III) ****.75*
> 14. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama (NOAH 03/01) ****.75*
> 15. Hirooki Goto & Kazuchika Okada vs. Takashi Suigura & Atsushi Aoki (NJPW 05/05) ****.75*
> 
> I still need to see the last two matches of SoH and most of Tanahashi's title matches from this year.


Seems you also need to see Steel City Clash. Dragon/Quack and the main event are both at least ****.

Also, wanna put it out there that I won't be buying Double Feature II (not soon at least), so I won't be uploading it. Hopefully someone else has it uploaded sometime next week.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> Seems you also need to see Steel City Clash. Dragon/Quack and the main event are both at least ****.
> 
> Also, wanna put it out there that I won't be buying Double Feature II (not soon at least), so I won't be uploading it. Hopefully someone else has it uploaded sometime next week.


If mine comes then I don't mind doing it.


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ROH Proving Ground Night 2*
_****_


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Smackdown (6/19/09)*
Edge vs. John Morrison ******

Haven't watched Punk/Rey yet.


----------



## jawbreaker

Even if Davey/KENTA wasn't the MOTY, it was still the best match featuring a North American wrestler not named or facing Shawn Michaels in a... very long time. Maybe since the Ladder War.


----------



## -Mystery-

jawbreaker said:


> Even if Davey/KENTA wasn't the MOTY, it was still the best match featuring a North American wrestler not named or facing Shawn Michaels in a... very long time. Maybe since the Ladder War.


Ladder War sucked though.


----------



## jawbreaker

-Mystery- said:


> Ladder War sucked though.


Haven't watched it in a long time, but I remember it was ***** from me when it happened. Of course, I've always been a ladder spotfest mark.


----------



## -Mystery-

To each is own I suppose. I mean the match wasn't awful, but just seemed silly for the most part. Some of the spots were just ridiculous. Danielson/Morishima later that same month completely owns that match.


----------



## Sephiroth

jawbreaker said:


> Even if Davey/KENTA wasn't the MOTY, it was still the best match featuring a North American wrestler not named or facing Shawn Michaels in a... very long time. Maybe since the Ladder War.


I can name so many that were better in between then and now. Nigel/Aries from Rising Above, Danielson/Nigel from 6YA, Albright/Pearce from DbD VII, Tyler/Nigel from TNP, Danielson/Marufuji from A New Level, AOTF/Teamwork from RIE 2, DbD VII 4 man elimination, and Steenerico/AOTF from Driven were better. In fact, Davey/KENTA is the best match since Danielson/Morishima from MM 2.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH - Supercard of Honor IV*
KENTA vs Davey Richards - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title - *****1/2*
Didn't dig it as much as others, but it was still pretty friggin' amazing. The strikes were fucking sick, and Davey was a fantastic here. His tease of the Figure Four and the kicking of the security guard really made me smile. KENTA was KENTA. End of. I felt there was a pacing issue, as they just stayed on 11 the whole match as opposed to a slow build, but that's just more of a preference than a knock against. And why the fuck did NO ONE buy the D.R. Driver as a finish? Both the ending edit and Davey's character break really bugged me. The crowd, while a little annoying, really brought the energy. Overall, it was a fantastic match, but I felt with Davey's character developing and his history with KENTA, there should have been a story. There wasn't. But even so, these are minor gripes. Richards/KENTA II delivered.


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ROH Caged Collision*
_****_


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

WillTheBloody said:


> *ROH - Supercard of Honor IV*
> KENTA vs Davey Richards - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title - *****1/2*
> Didn't dig it as much as others, but it was still pretty friggin' amazing. The strikes were fucking sick, and Davey was a fantastic here. His tease of the Figure Four and the kicking of the security guard really made me smile. KENTA was KENTA. End of. I felt there was a pacing issue, as they just stayed on 11 the whole match as opposed to a slow build, but that's just more of a preference than a knock against. *And why the fuck did NO ONE buy the D.R. Driver as a finish?* Both the ending edit and Davey's character break really bugged me. The crowd, while a little annoying, really brought the energy. Overall, it was a fantastic match, but I felt with Davey's character developing and his history with KENTA, there should have been a story. There wasn't. But even so, these are minor gripes. Richards/KENTA II delivered.


@ bold: I noticed that too. It did bug me a bit. Leonard was the only one to make a big deal about it. (Or was it Prazak) The dive to the outside was pretty unnecessary as well, although it was a cool spot.


----------



## Sephiroth

When has Davey ever gotten a win with the DR Driver? Oh right, never. Plus it doesn't look that great as a move.


----------



## Bubz

ROH - Supercard of Honor IV

Nakajima vs Strong - Awesome is the only word to describe this match! i actually think if this had gotten longer it could of stole the show. ****

Davey Richards vs KENTA - Wow! seriously! this match lived up to the hype. Amazing match. I agree it was weird to see the D.R Driver get no reaction what so ever, as it is one of his finishers, but i also agree that it doesn't look very good, especially in this match, looked just like a suplex. Anyway, everything was great and the edited finish doesn't look that bad, at least not to me anyway, and i marked for the dive! and that spot off the apron...Jesus Christ! that was insane! i loved everything in this match and they never gave up the pace from start to finish. One of the best matches i have seen in a long time. *****


----------



## Sephiroth

bubz123 said:


> and that spot off the apron


My only problem with the falcon arrow off the apron is that it didn't look too great and Davey didn't fall directly onto his back. He like landed on his side and KENTA didn't even get him over well. For a better example of how the move looks cleaner, check out so and so's sig for a .gif of it. I think it's -GP-.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## Caponex75

The DR driver got allot of heat but it wasn't the kind people needed to count with. I was there and my jaw had dropped when Davey ACTUALLY hit KENTA with his finisher. I was out of breath and was just waiting for the ref to make it official that Davey had won. It's kinda like when I was watching Taker/HBK live where Taker got hit by the second Sweet Chin Music and I just was in disbelieve moments once again. It was more of those "It can't happen, can it?" kinda moments.....at least that is how I felt it was and how I think the rest of the crowd felt.

edit: I thought the Falcon Arrow looked fucking brutal. Might not have been a perfect version but I don't think anyone really gave any.


----------



## erikstans07

I think, in this case, sloppiness helped the Falcon Arrow to the floor. It made it look more like the guys were exhausted beyond belief cuz of the epic match they were having.


----------



## WillTheBloody

erikstans07 said:


> I think, in this case, sloppiness helped the Falcon Arrow to the floor. It made it look more like the guys were exhausted beyond belief cuz of the epic match they were having.


Agreed. It was like KENTA couldn't pick him up completely, said fuck it, and just twisted and slammed him to the floor.


----------



## KingCannabis

I can't believe what I just read. Some dude on a different forum gave Undertaker/HBK from Wrestlemania, ***1/4 - ***1/2 rating. WTF?! I'm appalled by that and really don't understand how you could give such a low rating to that match. He must be one of those persnickety fans who is very hard to please and is very critical of things.


----------



## Derek

*KENTA vs. Davey Richards- GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title*

Okay, a couple of things starting off:

-In Japan, the titles have a little music intro before they are defended, and I wasn't expecting too many of the people there to know this. I was right because there were plenty of people looking at the entrance ramp when that music was playing.
-If you are going to throw streamers, throw them at the correct time. You throw them when the announcer says the wretlers name during the formal intro, not when the wrestler steps into the ring. Like I said, I'm sure there were plenty of people there who weren't familiar with Japanese wrestling, but its a pet peeve of mine.

I thought the match started well. Davey worked the leg as well as heeled to the crowd worked nicely. But once Davey stopped focusing on the leg, the match lost focus and was full of needless strike exchanges and random suplexes. KENTA didn't sell the leg unless he felt like it, which is a shame, since he did such a great job of selling the leg against Nakajima earlier this year. The pacing was damn near Dragon Gate levels at times, which lead to some sloppiness at some spots. I thought the match re-gained some of its focus after the falcon arrow (or close enough to a falcon arrow) on the outside. Richards hit a DR Driver that turned out to be a simple butterfly suplex, which is why the crowd was so quiet when he went for the cover. it was obvious there was some sort of mess up that had to be edited as we saw Richards go from an inverted Go 2 Sleep to taking a regular Go 2 Sleep, which is a shame.

Not a terrible match by any means, but I felt it was one void of much storytelling and focus.

******

And that is probably a bit generous from me.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*TNA Slammiversary 7: X Division Championship King of the Mountain Match*

Very enjoyable match. A great opener to a surprisingly good PPV. I would say the Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin were the stars of the match. The match is exactly what you would expect from these five X wrestlers. Too lazy to really go in depth about this one, though. 

_Rating: ***3/4_


----------



## Taroostyles

TNA Slammiversary 7

Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin vs Jay Lethal vs Suicide vs Consequences Creed-X KOTM-****1/4

Abyss/Taylor Wilde vs Raven/Daffney-Monsters Ball-****

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Jeff Jarrett vs Mick Foley-***3/4-****


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> *WWE Smackdown (6/19/09)*
> Edge vs. John Morrison ******
> 
> Haven't watched Punk/Rey yet.


I'll agree with that one, Edge/Morrison was excellent. Punk/Rey was about ***-***1/4 pretty good but nothing MOTYC worthy.


----------



## KingKicks

*TNA Slammiversary 2009*

X Division KOTM ****3/4-*****

Shelley and Sabin were easily the main highlghts throughout the match. Innovative spots. Hot crowd. Great fun.


----------



## Zezo

*ROH.2009.06.20*

KENTA vs Strong ****​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet 6/20/09*

Roderick Strong vs. KENTA ****3/4-*****

Damn, what a great bloody week for TV matches. Rey/Jericho, Orton/Cena/Show/Trips, Hardy/Punk/Edge, Punk/Rey, Morrison/Edge, King/Omega and Strong/KENTA.


----------



## KingCrash

*TNA Slammiversary 2009*

X-Division King Of The Mountain Match - ****
Seemed like there was a better flow for this KOTM then the main event one. Crowd was into this the entire time and would have lost their minds if Shelley or Sabin had won, and they hated Suicide. Finish took too long but that's minor.


----------



## Devildude

*TNA Slammiversary 2009:*

X-Division King Of The Mountain Match - ****

Special mention for Taylor Wilde spinebusting Daffney into the tacks during the Monsters Ball.


----------



## kwjr86

*TNA Slammiversary 2009:*

X-Division King Of The Mountain Match - ****¼
TNA World Title King of The Mountain Match - ***¾


----------



## Halfnelson

*ROH - Supercard of Honor IV*

KENTA vs Davey Richards ****1/2
Couple of minor flaws,that others on here have pointed out, stop this from being higher for me. The edit really took me out of the match too, I wonder if it would've been better to just let the mistakes in, still a great match though. In my top ten of the year.

Nakajima vs Strong ****
This was my second favourite match of the night, though I totally see why most would prefer the main event. I'm a huge fan of Nakajima and this was an amazing ten minute match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Nakajima/Strong ***. I love both guys, and it was an entertaining match, but in no way was it a match of the year contender. It did nothing for me but kill ten minutes. If I see this match again it would not be of my own accord.


----------



## seabs

*Suicide vs Chris Sabin vs Alex Shelley vs Jay Lethal vs Consequences Creed - King Of The Mountain - X Division Championship - TNA Slammiversary 7*
_****_


----------



## Halfnelson

Maxx Hero said:


> Nakajima/Strong ***I love both guys, and it was an entertaining match, but in no way was it a match of the year contender. It did nothing for me but kill ten minutes. If I see this match again it would not be of my own accord.


Yeah it wasn't a MOTYC but I thought this thread was more about matches worth checking out like what they do over on DVDR, as opposed to near five star masterpieces all the time.

TNA Slammiversary 

x Division KOTM ****

TNA World Title KOTM ***3/4


----------



## Blasko

X Division KOTM- *** 1/4.
Monsters Ball- ** 3/4, Daffney bumping like crazy made me smile. 
KOTM Main Event- ***


----------



## sider

*Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA - NOAH 17/5__ ****1/2*


----------



## erikstans07

Wow Blasko, can you say picky?


----------



## Blasko

Honest is a better term.


----------



## -Mystery-

I tend to agree with Blasko tbh. I'd rate the two KOTM matches higher, but nothing drastic. Didn't care too much for the Monster's Ball either minus Daffney bumping like crazy.


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE RAW (6/22/09)*

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H ****1/2 - ***3/4*


----------



## S-Mac

*TNA Slammiversary*

*X-Division KOTM - ****
Monster's ball - *** 3/4
KOTM Main event - **** 1/4*


----------



## kwjr86

ROH on HD Net: 06/20: KENTA vs. Roderick Strong - **** 
_Awesome Match. Excellent Story, Great Wrestling, Brutally stiff as well._


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH on HDNet 06/20: Roderick Strong vs. KENTA* ***1/2
I honestly expected more from these two. Good match, but it wasn't something I'd give four stars or more to. Some nice brutal kicks here and there, and a sick backbreaker to the ring frame, but other than that I found it to be just an average match. I was more impressed with Strong's match with Nakajima at SOH4.


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> I tend to agree with Blasko tbh. I'd rate the two KOTM matches higher, but nothing drastic. Didn't care too much for the Monster's Ball either minus Daffney bumping like crazy.


Is that Angle in your sig? 
For some reason i thought it was Wanderlei Silva for a moment.

Souns like i should check Daffney bumping on YouTube or something...


----------



## KingKicks

-GP- said:


> Is that Angle in your sig?
> For some reason i thought it was Wanderlei Silva for a moment.
> 
> Souns like i should check Daffney bumping on YouTube or something...


:lmao everyone has said he either looks like Wanderlei or Couture. I'm going with Couture just so I can start calling Angle 'Captain America'.


----------



## Blasko

I was thinking Silva the entire match.


----------



## doubledeez

KENTA vs. Davey Richards (****3/4)- I haven't watched a lot of ROH this year (damn comcast doesn't get HDnet) and usually only watch matches that look like they're ****+ from the indy DVD thread. I was surprised when I saw all the ***** buzz about the match, especially because I heard about the finish so I decided to give it a watch. I had only seen like one other KENTA match because the Japanese stuff I watch is usually just old Misawa or Kobashi matches. Now onto the actual match. It was amazing! It is very rare to see two guys go all out from the bell in a 20+ minute match. I also loved KENTA's leg strikes and Richards awesome dive through the ropes. It was basically just two guys out to beat the hell out of each other. Richards worked the leg perfectly and even though you guys said it was botched I enjoyed the Falcon Arrow on the apron. There are a couple things keeping this match from getting my full five stars. Most obvious is the botched and edited finish. If he would have hit that inverted GTS, I could see myself giving this five stars. However there were two other things that bothered me: KENTA's lack of selling of the leg after Richards was working it the entire match and the lack of a real story in the match. If KENTA would have sold the leg better, hit the inverted GTS, and there would have been more a story (I could do without the last though) then this is my MOTY, but because of those things I still have Taker/Michaels as higher (I have that match somewhere between ****3/4 and *****).

Because I enjoyed KENTA so much that match I went back and watched another KENTA/Nigel (Nigel is one of my favorite ROH guys right now) which I gave ****1/4.

Here are some other matches I recently rated:
Punk/Hardy/Edge WHC- ***3/4-****
Edge/Morrison- ***1/2
Punk/Mysterio- ***1/4
Orton/HHH LMS- ***3/4


----------



## Lost10

*Steenerico vs. The American Wolves – ROH on HDNet (30.5.09) ****
Lynn © vs. Black vs. Danielson vs. Aries – ROH on HDNet (6.6.09) ****¼*

Both of them were great matches. The 4-Way was better though. Now I have 5 MOTYc from 2009.


----------



## dele

Masashi Takeda and Kodaka isami vs Yuko Miyamoto and Takashi Sasaki
Tag League Final
***1/2


----------



## antoniomare007

only ***1/2??

damn, i was really looking forward to watch that match. Let's hope dele underated it :side:


----------



## MF39

SOH 4- KENTA/Davey Richards

****1/2

Really good match but that edit is so horrible, really noticeable and killed what was up to that point an awesome match. They should left it the way it was and not edited it as I think it looks way worse edited like that.


----------



## S-Mac

*SOH 4 *
*
Kenta Vs Davey Richards ****3/4

Just an incredible match from these two, the botch at the end didnt ruin it at all for me just would have rathered it have been left in the DVD verision *


----------



## SamiCallihan

1) KENTA vs Ricky Marvin (NOAH Southern Navigation)
2) Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis)
3) Jun Akiyama vs KENTA (NOAH Cross Road)
4) El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi (Chikara King Of Trios Night 2)
5) Motor City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks (PWG Ninety Nine)
6) KENTA vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH 7°Anniversary Show)
7) Young Bucks & Paul London vs Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan (PWG Express Written Consent)
8) Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson (ROH Rising Above)
9) Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack [Hardcore Match] (CZW Total Havoc)
10) Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin (TNA Genesis)
11) Steenerico vs American Wolves [No Dq] (ROH 7°Anniversary Show)
12) The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
13) Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries vs Jerry Lynn (ROH 06.06.2009)
14) Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom)
15) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle (NJPW Resolution)


----------



## Zezo

PWG 100

The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson, Champions) vs. The Cutler Brothers ****


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*

*No Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves
_Great match with a few brutal spots. The aftermath is the first time that the feud has really felt personal which I thought was great._ *****

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA
_This has been a dream match of mine for the last 2 years and I was incredibly pleased with it. Just like with his match against Lynn, Nigel was either in ALOT of pain or he was selling his shoulders like a champion.
An interesting note is that Nigel didn't hit a single lariat during the match._ *****¼-****½*


----------



## seabs

*KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 22.06.2009*

_Fucking awesome match. A lot of the time when I see an awesome match on paper I do something I hate and I go into the match with very high expectations which I hate doing cause most of the time even if the match is very good and I tend to feel slightly dissapointed. I did it with this one and it fucking delivered. As good as I was expecting it to be. Great chops and awesome kicks. Nice play around the KENTA/Nakajima story from earlier this year. All 4 men were on game and did Misawa proud as you could tell with the framed picture of him at ringside. Go watch this now, you'll love it. Better than KENTA/Sasaki from last year and better than any of the KENTA/Nakajima matches imo. Loved it.

****1/2+_


----------



## WillTheBloody

^^^^ GAH! I'm stuck at work! Can't wait to get home and watch it!


----------



## Lost10

Seabs said:


> *KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 22.06.2009*
> 
> _Fucking awesome match. A lot of the time when I see an awesome match on paper I do something I hate and I go into the match with very high expectations which I hate doing cause most of the time even if the match is very good and I tend to feel slightly dissapointed. I did it with this one and it fucking delivered. As good as I was expecting it to be. Great chops and awesome kicks. Nice play around the KENTA/Nakajima story from earlier this year. All 4 men were on game and did Misawa proud as you could tell with the framed picture of him at ringside. Go watch this now, you'll love it. Better than KENTA/Sasaki from last year and better than any of the KENTA/Nakajima matches imo. Loved it.
> 
> ****1/2+_


Everything Seabs said. Amazing match and definately the best (for me) Tag Match of 2009 so far. But I will stay with ****1/2.


----------



## antoniomare007

*
KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Office - Southern Navigation 22.06.2009*

Stiffness + Drama + Korakuen Hall = EPIC WIN!

Just an amazing, amazing match. KENTA not tapping to the ankle lock after all that time when he was in front of Misawa's image was incredible


----------



## Devildude

*NOAH 22/6/09:*

KENTA and Go Shiozaki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima and Kensuke Sasaki - *****1/4*

Some dodgy offense in places and KENTA completely no-selling the ankle after being in the ankle lock for about a minute at least hurts the rating quite a bit. I still enjoyed it a hell of a lot though and the stiff strikes and chops were excellent.


----------



## antoniomare007

KENTA has been the king of no selling (or bad selling) and still being able to have awesome matches his entire career, and moreso in 2009.


----------



## volcanic

Keiji Mutoh vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - Wrestle Kingdom III - ****.75*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 02/15/09 - ***** - ****.25*
KENTA vs. Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet 06/20/09 - ****.5*
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov - Supercard of Honor IV - ****.5*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - Supercard of Honor IV - ****.75*


----------



## ECW fan

NOAH - KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki *****1/2*

Fucking amazing match!


----------



## sirdilznik

X-Div KOTM - Slammiversary - ****


----------



## dele

antoniomare007 said:


> only ***1/2??
> 
> damn, i was really looking forward to watch that match. Let's hope dele underated it :side:


It was good. I think part of the buzzkill for me was I knew who won. It's still a good match and very brutal, but I don't think it has the awesomeness of their first match.


----------



## casper-21

Chikara Behind The 8 Ball 

The Osirian Portal vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw (campeonatos de parejas) - *** 3/4 or ****



ROH Take No Prisoners 2009: 

Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA & Tyler Black - **** 1/4



ROH Supercard Of Honor 4 : 

KENTA vs. Davey Richards (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) - **** 1/2 


Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) - ****


----------



## AussieFan

Bunch of ***1/2 - ***3/4 matches that are worth checking out..

TNA X-Division KOTM - ***3/4
Chris Hero vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH - ***1/2
CM Punk vs Edge vs Jeff Hardy - ***1/2
Brian Danielson vs Alex Koslov SOHIV - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs Nakajima SOHIV - ***1/2


----------



## New Blood

My current Top 10:
1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania XXV [4/5] *****
1a. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs. Yoshihiko & Danshoku Dino at DDT’s Max Bump 2009 [5/4] UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE!!!
2. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA in Pro-Wrestling NOAH [3/1] **** 1/2
3. KENTA vs. Davey Richards at Supercard of Honor IV [4/3] **** 1/2
4. World Championship Elimination Chamber at No Way Out 2009 [2/15] **** 1/2
5. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett at TNA’s Genesis 2009 [1/11] **** 1/2
6. John Cena vs. Edge at Backlash 2009 [4/26] **** 1/2
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto at NJPW’s Wrestling Dotaku 2009 [5/3] **** 1/4
8. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki in Pro-Wrestling NOAH [1/25] **** 1/4
9. Tyler Black & KENTA vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima at Take No Prisoners 2009 [4/4] **** 1/4
10. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima in Kensuke Office [2/11] **** 1/4


----------



## Halfnelson

*KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Office * *****3/4*

Pretty incredible match on par with the KO vs Kobashi-Go match from 05. Amazing strikes and exchanges between everyone, white hot crowd and a crazy final stretch. One of my favourite matches of the year.


----------



## -Mystery-

KENTA in 2009:

-vs. Suzuki - ****1/2
-vs. Nakajima I - ****1/4
-vs. Nakajima II - ****1/2
-with Generico vs. Richards & Nigel - ****1/4
-vs. Richards - ****3/4
-with Black vs. Aries & Nakajima - ****1/4
-with Go vs. Kensuke Office - ****1/2
-vs. Strong - ****

Still need to see his matches against Nigel, Marvin, and Akiyama. But, nobody is catching this crazy mother fucker for wrestler of the year.


----------



## Devildude

-Mystery- said:


> KENTA in 2009:
> 
> -vs. Suzuki - ****1/2
> -vs. Nakajima I - ****1/4
> -vs. Nakajima II - ****1/2
> -with Generico vs. Richards & Nigel - ****1/4
> -vs. Richards - ****3/4
> -with Black vs. Aries & Nakajima - ****1/4
> -with Go vs. Kensuke Office - ****1/2
> -vs. Strong - ****
> 
> Still need to see his matches against Nigel, Marvin, and Akiyama. But, nobody is catching this crazy mother fucker for wrestler of the year.


Yeah, to say KENTA is on a complete tear this year would be an understatement.

I'm still going to rip on him for not selling half the time, the lazy bastard.


----------



## seabs

*You know when KENTA's no selling doesn't stop him having any bad matches, he's quite something. No doubt working ROH helps his cause for WOTY as well. That and the fact that Danielson hasn't been on par with his normal high standards. (Pearce's fault not his own.)*


----------



## vivalabrave

I think KENTA doesn't sell on purpose, not so much he fogets. I think he wants to look as strong as possible and he thinks selling hinders that. Just a guess. He's easily WOTY for me. Tyler Black is having a solid year too from what I've heard.

I can't really even remember any epic Dragon matches this year excluding the Tyler and Generico matches, which were just really good as opposed to amazing. Pretty crazy as he's been insane since he won the title.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*

Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
_Best under 10 minute match I've seen in a very long time. I didn't even remember Strong selling his leg so well during it._ *****-****¼*

*GHC Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards
_First of all, I hate the edit job they did.
Finally watching this again helped me to remember just how much shit these two put each other through and then looking back at the botched ending didn't even look that bad. It was more of a KENTA's too exhausted to hit the GTS properly and then when he picked him up again, he thought "Shit, I need to make sure he is definitely out" and just dropped him and decided to go with the original version instead. As for the match, I said this after I first witnessed it....Take their first match, add in Davey's new heel attitude and the fact that both are much better then they were in 2006 and what you get is an amazing contest._ *******

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn
_When people look back on this match, it will be known as the match that Jerry Lynn ended Nigel McGuinness's historic ROH World title reign. While I'll think the same, I'll also remember this as a match that was all about Nigel McGuinness. I don't know how many times I've said this but during this match, Nigel was either in incredible pain or selling like a champion and after watching the match again, I'd think that it was a bit of both because whenever his arms came into contact with anything, he was literally screaming in pain and at the end of the match it was as if he was using all of that pain to psych himself up and unleash one final flurry to keep a hold of his title. Really an amazing match and the atmosphere actually translated quite well to DVD even though it wa obviously even more amazing live. The aftermath of the match is such an incredible moment with Nigel being cheered by EVERYONE in the building._ *****½*

EDIT: KENTA is easily my current WOTY. 7 ****+ matches from me so far and I've still got his matches with Marvin, Akiyama and w/ Go against Kensuke Office to watch AND he has two big matches coming up this weekend.

Even though Black is definitely having a great year as well. 6 ****+ matches from me. 

And my new Top 10:

1. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania XXV - *******
1. KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - *******
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Rising Above 2009 - *****¾*
3. John Cena vs. Edge - WWE Backlash 2009 - *****½-****¾*
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - *****½*
5. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - ROH Rising Above 2009 - *****½*
6. Tyler Black and KENTA vs. Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 - *****¼-****½*
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show - *****¼-****½*
8. WHC Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out 2009 - *****¼-****½ *
9. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - TNA Genesis 2009 - *****¼-****½*
10. Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka - Wrestle Kingdom III - *****¼*​


----------



## seabs

*Chris Hero vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH 04.06.2009*
_***1/2+_

*Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ROH Steel City Clash*
_****_

*KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash*
_****1/4_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves - No DQ - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA - ROH World Championship - ROH 7th Anniversary Show*
_****1/4_


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Just watched KENTA and Shiozaki vs. Nakajima and Sasake. Amazing. This is wrestling. I would put this tag team masterpiece up with KENTA/Richards. ****3/4


----------



## Groovemachine

KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 06/22/09 - ****1/2

Fantastic match, my favourite tag match of the year. The Shiozaki/Sasaki exchange was insane and really put Shiozaki over. If he's booked like that for the rest of his title reign, he'll be a strong champion indeed. I recommend everyone check this match out if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## hurricanedarby

American Wolves v Danielson/Black - Double Feature II - ****1/2

Excellent tag team match that really helped make the American Wolves. My favorite part of the match was how each competitor seemed to be out of action for 5 or so minutes due to a big spot, making the underlying story about how everyone at some point had to fight the odds until their partner could come back to their senses. I also appreciated how all the major spots all meant something and each one was sold very well. The downsides are that there was NO announcing of the time limit till the last 60 seconds which caused the crowd to boo and make it seem more of a cheap way to end the match. Eddie Edwards also badly botched an enziguri. Other than that this was a great match that should legitimize the Wolves in the eyes of the ROH fanbase.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wolves/Black & Danielson is top 5 ever in company history as far as tag team matches are concerned. I'd probably only put the Unified and Kobashi tags above it.


----------



## KingKicks

Shit I want my bloody DVD.

Above MCMG/Briscoes as well?


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd put Briscoes/MCMG a close fourth. Haven't seen it in a while so they could very well be interchangeable.


----------



## Tarfu

Where do you fit the superb AOTF/MMG from Tag Wars?


----------



## -Mystery-

Tarfu said:


> Where do you fit the superb AOTF/MMG from Tag Wars?


Probably top 10 somewhere. For those curious, Briscoes/Saints from DBD II rounds out the top 5 then possibly followed by Briscoes/Saints from Reborn and AOTF/Steen & Generico from PPV then probably AOTF/MCMG.


----------



## antoniomare007

American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - Double Feature II

Indeed a Tag Title Classic. Just a brilliant match


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Tag Title Classic (4/18/09)*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black *******
_I might get some flack for giving this 5 stars, but I don't care. It also entertained me more than KENTA/Davey did and I gave that one 5 stars too. I never lost interest in this match at all. The pace was never too slow, never too fast. It was tag team wrestling at it's finest. Danielson is just brilliant when it comes to selling a leg. They were all noticeably worn out near the end of the match, and rightfully so. If you've got 45 minutes to kill sometime, you better watch this match. This is my Match of the Year. It'll be hard to top._

Also, did anyone notice, when they were 25 minutes in after the big fall Black took off the top, Sinclair went to Danielson and you could hear him say either "25 minutes" or "20 minutes to go"?

It's still real to me damnit! lol


----------



## -Mystery-

***** crossed my mind, but I'm sticking with ****3/4 for now.

Can't wait for their re-match tomorrow night.


----------



## erikstans07

So I just made my 2009 Match of the Year list, consisting of all the matches I've rated 4-stars or higher this year. I've still got tons of Puro stuff, some TNA stuff, and a couple months worth of WWE TV to watch, but I'm all caught up on ROH and PWG.

And here it is.

2009 Match of the Year List

1. The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic *******
2. KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV *******
3. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania 25 *****3/4*
4. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 *****3/4*
5. John Cena vs. Edge (Last Man Standing) - WWE Backlash *****3/4*
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show *****3/4*
7. Elimination Chamber for the WWE Title - WWE No Way Out *****1/2*
8. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios Night 2 *****1/2*
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH Injustice II *****1/2*
10. The Young Bucks vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies *****1/2*
11. Team Uppercut vs. Masters of a Thousand Holds - Chikara King of Trios Night 2 *****1/2*
12. Money in the Bank Ladder Match - WWE Wrestlemania 25 *****1/4*
13. The Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns - PWG Ninety-Nine *****1/4*
14. Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet (6/6) *****1/4*
15. El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - ROH Steel City Clash *****1/4*
16. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Genesis *****1/4*
17. The Young Bucks & Paul London vs. The Dynasty - PWG Express Written Consent *****1/4*
18. King of the Mountain for the TNA X-Division Title - TNA Slammiversary *****1/4*
19. Roderick Strong vs. KENTA - ROH on HDNet (6/20) *****1/4*
20. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV *****1/4*
21. Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Title - WWE No Way Out *****1/4*
22. King of the Mountain for the TNA World Heavyweight Title - TNA Slammiversary *****1/4*
23. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (Tables Match) - ROH on HDNet (5/30) ******
24. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 ******
25. El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - PWG Express Written Consent ******
26. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet (5/9) ******
27. Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost - PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies ******
28. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - WWE Backlash ******
29. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - ECW (2/24) ******
30. Rey Mysterio & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Chris Jericho (Cage Match) - WWE Smackdown (6/26) ******
31. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Injustice II ******
32. Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ******
33. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (Ladder Match) - WWE Extreme Rules ******
34. Edge vs. John Morrison - WWE Smackdown (6/19) ******
35. CM Punk vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE RAW (6/15) ******
36. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - WWE Smackdown (6/12) ******
37. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE Smackdown (2/20) ******
38. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - PWG Ninety-Nine ******
39. The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG - Chikara King of Trios Night 1 ******
40. Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble ******
41. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ******
42. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki - NOAH (1/12) ******
43. Takuma Sano vs. Go Shiozaki - NOAH (1/12) ******
44. Los Luchas & Scorpio Sky vs. Scott Lost & The Cutler Brothers - PWG Ninety-Nine ******
45. Motor City Machine Guns & Shiek Abdul Bashir vs. Lethal Consequences & Eric Young - TNA Sacrifice ******


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

erikstans07 said:


> So I just made my 2009 Match of the Year list, consisting of all the matches I've rated 4-stars or higher this year. I've still got tons of Puro stuff, some TNA stuff, and a couple months worth of WWE TV to watch, but I'm all caught up on ROH and PWG.
> 
> And here it is.
> 
> 2009 Match of the Year List
> 
> 1. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic *******
> 2. KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV *******
> 3. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania 25 *****3/4*
> 4. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 *****3/4*
> 5. John Cena vs. Edge (Last Man Standing) - WWE Backlash *****3/4*
> 6. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show *****3/4*
> 7. John Cena vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Mike Knox (Elimination Chamber) - WWE No Way Out *****1/2*
> 8. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios Night 2 *****1/2*
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH Injustice II *****1/2*
> 10. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies *****1/2*
> 11. Team Uppercut vs. Masters of a Thousand Holds - Chikara King of Trios Night 2 *****1/2*
> 12. CM Punk vs. Kane vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Finlay (Ladder Match) - WWE Wrestlemania 25 *****1/4*
> 13. Nick & Matt Jackson vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - PWG Ninety-Nine *****1/4*
> 14. Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet (6/6) *****1/4*
> 15. El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - ROH Steel City Clash *****1/4*
> 16. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Genesis *****1/4*
> 17. Matt & Nick Jackson & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson - PWG Express Written Consent *****1/4*
> 18. Suicide vs. Jay Lethal vs. Alex Shelley vs. Consequences Creed vs. Chris Sabin (King of the Mountain) - TNA Slammiversary *****1/4*
> 19. Roderick Strong vs. KENTA - ROH on HDNet (6/20) *****1/4*
> 20. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV *****1/4*
> 21. Edge vs. Triple H vs. Big Show vs. Vladimir Kozlov vs. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Eliminaton Chamber) - WWE No Way Out *****1/4*
> 22. Mick Foley vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle (King of the Mountain) - TNA Slammiversary *****1/4*
> 23. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (Tables Match) - ROH on HDNet (5/30) ******
> 24. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 ******
> 25. El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - PWG Express Written Consent ******
> 26. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet (5/9) ******
> 27. Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost - PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies ******
> 28. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - WWE Backlash ******
> 29. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - ECW (2/24) ******
> 30. Rey Mysterio & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Chris Jericho (Cage Match) - WWE Smackdown (6/26) ******
> 31. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Injustice II ******
> 32. Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ******
> 33. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (Ladder Match) - WWE Extreme Rules ******
> 34. Edge vs. John Morrison - WWE Smackdown (6/19) ******
> 35. CM Punk vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE RAW (6/15) ******
> 36. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - WWE Smackdown (6/12) ******
> 37. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE Smackdown (2/20) ******
> 38. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - PWG Ninety-Nine ******
> 39. The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG - Chikara King of Trios Night 1 ******
> 40. Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble ******
> 41. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ******
> 42. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki - NOAH (1/12) ******
> 43. Takuma Sano vs. Go Shiozaki - NOAH (1/12) ******
> 44. Scorpio Sky, Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Scott Lost & Brandon & Dustin Cutler - PWG Ninety-Nine ******
> 45. Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin & Shiek Abdul Bashir vs. Jay Lethal, Consequences Creed & Eric Young - TNA Sacrifice ******


Wow, really? This match sounds like an absolute classic. (I guess I should've realised this with the title "Tag Title Classic" after all) Look forward to watching this one. Any chance you'll upload this DVD soon? 

Great list, overall. I agree with the majority of it.


----------



## erikstans07

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wow, really? This match sounds like an absolute classic. (I guess I should've realised this with the title "Tag Title Classic" after all) Look forward to watching this one. *Any chance you'll upload this DVD soon? *
> 
> Great list, overall. I agree with the majority of it.


Didn't get the DVD, sorry .


----------



## New Blood

Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima in Pro-Wrestling NOAH **** 3/4
Finally saw this and I absolutely loved it. This is really helps progress some of the storylines that date back to 2005 with the Shiozaki and Sasaki exchanges and continues the ever awesome KENTA/Nakajima feud. I hope we get Shiozaki/Sasaki sometime this year.


----------



## doubledeez

American Wolves vs. Danielson and Black- ****3/4-*****
I still have Undertaker/HBK as higher, but I'm an HBK mark.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*NOAH 6/22/09*
Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - *****1/2*
Sick strikes? CHECK. Rowdy crowd? CHECK. Fucking fierce showdowns? DOUBLE CHECK. This was fantastic from start to finish, just a fun, nasty fight. On the downside...I am not a fan of Go Shiozaki. The guy does so many little things wrong. There were times when his offense (outside of the strikes) just killed the crowd. I hate Go Flasher. Needs to go. But with many other fantastic parts, including some very heated exchanges between both Sasaki & KENTA and Shiozaki and Nakajima, I was more than satisfied.


*ROH Tag Title Classic*
The American Wolves vs Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*
I'd place this somewhere in the six thru ten range in all-time Ring of Honor tag matches, and that's pretty damn high praise. The thing that sets this match apart from a lot of the shit ROH has been peddling lately is simply this: P-A-C-E. Pace. This wasn't a mountain range or roller coaster like a lot of these types; this was a quick sprint up a mountain, and a fucking breazy ride down. It flowed well, all the guys worked beautifully, and the crowd was...OK. Not the BIG ATMOSPHERE~! of a big market, but they were on top of things. This needs to be said: I don't buy any finish Davey Richards has. I fucking love the guy, but let's see: DR Driver, cloverleaf, half-crab, SSP, horsecollar, kimura, the faux G2S that has gone by many names...I don't buy a single one. I DID buy the kimura, but he doesn't commit to it like he ought to. A little sloppiness _(to be expected)_ and a general lack of big-match meaning _(...so?!)_ brought this down a tad, but it was still kick-ass.


----------



## Burning Sword

Since I'm catching up atm, here's a couple of matches I just watched recently. 

*WWE Smackdown! (6/19/09)*

Edge vs. John Morrison- ***1/2

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*

Katsuhito Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong- ***1/2
KENTA vs. Davey Richards- ****1/4-****1/2

KENTA has been a blaze of glory as of late as his GHC Jr. Title Matches are always fantastic and his match with Akiyama was fun too. I have yet to see the recent Tag Match or his contest with Strong though.


----------



## Devildude

*Smackdown 6/26:*

John Morrison vs CM Punk - ***3/4

Meh, I'm getting behind on ROH again. Still need to finish watching SoH IV and Take No Prisoners.


----------



## Groovemachine

Smackdown 6/26:

John Morrison vs CM Punk - ***3/4

Some stiff exchanges between these two, this was on a different level to their previous matches against each other, all of which I have also loved. Awesome finish as well.


----------



## the tornado

Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic *****

I can`t wait to download this


----------



## erikstans07

Still catching up on 2009 puro.

*AJPW (2/6/09)*

AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Championship
Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Kaz Hayashi *****1/2*


*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III (1/4/09)*

IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship
Yujiro & Naito (c) vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin ****3/4*

Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura *****1/4*


*NOAH (1/12/09)*

KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi ****3/4*

Takuma Sano vs. Go Shiozaki ******

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki ******


*NOAH (2/15/09)*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Atsushi Aoki & Akihiro Ito ******

KENTA & Ippei Ota vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara ******

Jun Akiyama & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki ****3/4*


*NJPW (5/30/09)*

Koji Kanemoto vs. Kota Ibushi ****3/4*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson vs. American Wolves - Tag Title Classic*
****1/2

I hoped for this match to be off the charts, and it delivered. Great action. Would I put it above KENTA/Richards and Sasake & Nakajima/Shiozaki & KENTA, no. But, it came awfully close. Crowd could have been more lively than it was, but that isn't a big problem for me. I for one loved the three dives to the outside from Black, Richards and Danielson. Overall, fantastic match that had all four performers working well together.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Tag Title Classic*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black

T_his here is the best tag team match I've seen in the last 3 years. There isn't a single thing about it that I didn't love, you've got a team that people have started to notice in The American Wolves, a future World Champion and former tag team Champion in Tyler Black and the best wrestler in the world, Bryan Danielson. Wolves have already been known to work on the legs of their opponents which they do to Danielson here, and Danielson does what he does best in the world and that's sell his leg like a champion (he sold his leg nonstop for around 30 minutes). Both teams show incredible intensity during the match and tremendous team work as well but perhaps the best thing about this is the pacing of the match. When Bobby Cruiser said that there was only a minute remaining, it had seemed like the match had only been going on for 20 minutes. This is the kind of thing that makes me love ROH and has made me a fan of the company for the last 5 years. EPIC match, and I hardly use the word epic._ *******


----------



## Halfnelson

*Morrison vs Punk Smackdown ***3/4*

Pretty great tv match between these two with an awesome finish. I'd probably put this below the match where Punk won the ECW belt from Morrison but still really good.

Going to watch the tag match between the Wolves and Tyler-Dragon tomorrow, sounds like its incredible.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Supercard Of Honor IV:*

Davey Richards vs KENTA (GHC. Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) - *****1/2++*

_Relentless, action-packed and almost perfect were it not for the horrible edit of the finish. Nuff said._

Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) - *****1/4*
_
Nigel is the man. I take my hat off to you, Sir. _


----------



## Groovemachine

Thought I'd run down my list of TV MOTYC for the year so far.


1. Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 06/06/09 - ****1/2 

2. Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW 02/24/09 - **** 

3. American Wolves vs El Generico & Kevin Steen - Tables Are Legal - ROH 05/30/09 - ****

4. Chris Jericho vs John Morrison - WWE Superstars 06/11/09 - ****

5. Edge vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 05/5/09 - ****

6. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH 04/25/09 - ****

7. Evan Bourne vs John Morrison - ECW 04/14/09 - ***3/4-****

8. CM Punk vs Edge vs Jeff Hardy - Raw 06/15/09 - ***3/4-****

9. CM Punk vs John Morrison - Smackdown 06/26/09 - ***3/4

10. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson - ROH 04/04/09 - ***3/4


Edge vs John Morrison - Smackdown 06/19/09 - ***3/4
John Cena vs Chris Jericho - Raw 04/20/09 - ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH 05/9/09 - ***3/4
Chris Jericho vs CM Punk - WWE Superstars 05/21/09 - ***3/4
Jeff Hardy vs Edge - Smackdown 05/22/09 - ***3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker - World Wrestling Entertainment
Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - Pro Wrestling NOAH 
Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori - Dramatic Dream Team
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: KENTA (c) vs. Davey Richards - Ring of Honor
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA (c) - Kensuke Office
ROH World Tag Team Championship: The American Wolves(c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - Ring of Honor
AJPW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Kaz Hayashi (c) vs. Minoru - All Japan Pro Wrestling
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. KENTA - Pro Wrestling NOAH
ROH World Championship Match: Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - Ring of Honor
Dream Partner Tag Match: Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA & Tyler Black - Ring of Honor
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki - Pro Wrestling NOAH
ROH World Championship: Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH World Championship - Ring of Honor
Tag Team Championship, Tables Are Legal Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. The American Wolves - Ring of Honor
PWG World Championship: Chris Hero (c) vs. Austin Aries - Pro Wrestling Guerrilla
ROH World Championship: Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - Ring of Honor
Dream Partner Tag: El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - Ring of Honor
NJPW Heavyweight Championship: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - New Japan Pro Wrestling
Champion vs. Champion: KENTA vs Jun Akiyama - Pro Wrestling NOAH






note: Ibushi is like KENTA.... only he sells offensive and defencive moves very well, you actually feel for him when he's taking a beating... which is the idea.


----------



## AdrianG4

Aries/Nakajima Vs. Black/Kenta - ****1/4
Necro Vs. Jimmy Jacobs no dq war - ***3/4


----------



## S-Mac

*American Wolves Vs Tyler Black/Bryan Danielson ****1/2

What a match just awesome psychology and an amazing ending didnt feel like 45 minutes at all. Dragon's selling of the leg was great and nice to see that he didnt just forget about it after 5 minutes. need to see the TV rematch now. *


----------



## Maxx Hero

American Wolves Vs Tyler Black/Bryan Danielson ****1/4

Sure it was enjoyable but nothing to write home about. Tyler looked super sloppy and very out of place in this one. Edwards also seemed off at times, and he was showing more air than he normally would. Davey was the glue that made the match work. 

Alot of it was really cliche and the trademark ROH tag spots were very present and redundant.

There were some cool spots, such as the sequence leading to the triangle on Edwards, but mostly, just an overhyped match. In six months we will ahve forgotten about it.


----------



## ECW fan

My favorite matches of the past six months...


ROH Supercard Of Honor IV - KENTA vs. Davey Richards *******

WWE Wrestlemania XXV - SHawn Michaels vs. Undertaker *******

Kensuke Office 2/11 - KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****3/4*

NOAH 3/1 - KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/2*

NOAH 6/22 - KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/2*

ROH Tag Title Classic - American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black *****1/2*

ROH on HDnet 7/18 - KENTA, Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. American Wolves & Chris Hero *****1/2*

ROH on HDnet 7/11 - Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****1/2*

NOAH 6/4 - KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin *****1/4*

ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 - Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA *****1/4*

ROH Steel City Clash - KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards *****1/4*

ROH 7th Anniversary Show - KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4

ROH on HDnet 6/6 - Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries *****1/4* 

ROH on HDnet 5/30 - American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - Tables Match ******

ROH on HDnet 6/20 - KENTA vs Roderick Strong ******


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Davey Richards - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
_****1/4+_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH World Championship - ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*
_****1/4_


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Smackdown 6/25*

CM Punk vs. John Morrison- ***1/2+
Rage in a Cage- ***1/4-***1/2
*
NOAH 6/22/09*

KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs. Kenesuke's Office- ****1/2

Lots of clubberin' and stiff strikes with a very hot Korakuen Crowd. Crazy finishing stretch too.


----------



## Bubz

i re-watched KENTA vs Davey yesterday and still have it at *****

Just got around to watching Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn from the same show...
Awesome story in this one which led to an awesome match, Nigel is the F'n man! ****1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

Match 3: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Roderick Strong

This is my second favorite ROH regular against my favorite current Japanese wrestler, so, yes, I’m marking out. They do the usual competitive fire stuff early, matching speed, strikes and power. Nakajima realizes early he doesn’t have Strong’s strength, so he begins targeting his leg sneakily after Strong got in a touch of his usual back work. 

Roderick’s selling is beautiful, but Nakajima refuses to give up control when Roderick makes a comeback, having too much fighting spirit. Roderick eventually has to use the hurt knee to get control, but is too slow to stop the onslaught of kicks by Nakajima who goes for the knockout blow and when that fails he transitions to an ankle lock like Angle in his prime. Strong escapes, only to be forced to use his now brutally beat leg to regain control. With the hurt leg he’s over-reliant on chops, which have no shot against Nakajima’s kicks, but on an “adrenaline burst” he hits his usual finishing combo into the tiger driver for the win. That was.. a quick finish.

Roderick defeats Nakajima (****)
This was the first half to three-quarters of an absolutely stunning match. Nakajima just couldn’t hang with Roderick physically at first, though it was close, so he destroyed the knee for awhile, forcing Roderick to hurt himself to damage Nakajima. Then Roderick got mad, shrugged it off and won… okay… with some more build and selling of the damage? Sure, then we have a MOTYC, but this was a really abrupt finish. The high rating speaks to how good everything but the end was.

Match 10: ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness © vs. Jerry Lynn

Nigel, at the point of this match has two severely injured arms. That can only be bad since his offense is based around lariats and European uppercuts. Lynn, ever the wily vet, concentrates the early match chain wrestling on arm work. Nigel is good enough on the mat to not be destroyed and while chain wrestling is often pointless to start a match, here it has a clear focus. Lynn eventually gets control over Nigel’s arm and begins working it over; Nigel looks like he’s in a huge amount of pain and really might be.

Lynn beats Nigel on the floor, but when he throws the champion into the ring, Nigel uses the ropes to momentarily blind Lynn, then attacks the challengers arm to even the playing field. A hurt arm effects Lynn as much as Nigel, as not only does he need the arm for his Cradle Piledriver finish, but Nigel has an arm submission he can win matches with in the London Dungeon.

Nigel is too weakened to control for long, but does succeed in limiting Lynn with his arm work and is still far too strong to be defeated so he has succeeded in his goal at this early point of the match. They begin to exchange offense until Nigel hits the first really big move of the match, the Tower of London, then uses the London Dungeon to further weaken his opponent. He tries to hit another Tower of London on the apron, but Lynn escapes and is poised for a big move that Nigel can’t hope to take in current condition, so he breaks out his ace in the hole, a huge lariat… which hurts Nigel’s arm as much as it damages Lynn. Lynn ends up more hurt in the exchange, however, when Nigel breaks out the Tower of London to the floor. Lynn barely avoids a countout.

Nigel tries to set up the Off with his Head lariat, but is countered by Lynn who has now had plenty of time to recover into a sunset flip powerbomb. Lynn doesn’t have the energy to press his offensive attack with impact moves, so he intelligently attacks the arm with Nigel’s own London Dungeon. 

Nigel quickly escapes and both men begin reversing signature moves to pins, desperate to get out of this grueling match until Nigel is able to lock in his own London Dungeon. Nigel tries to pull Lynn to the center of the ring, but Lynn reverses the move into his own London Dungeon, but Nigel gets his feet on the ropes. 

Lynn isn’t ready to give up the arm, so he goes into a cross armbreaker on Nigel, who again makes his way to the ropes. Lynn gets up with a flurry of offense and even an Air Raid Crash won’t keep Nigel down. A few more counters and Lynn manages to hit his Cradle Piledriver, but Nigel is in the ropes so it’s only a close two.

Nigel’s title is in serious danger here as Lynn goes for a second Cradle Piledriver. Nigel counters and when both men collide, McGuinness falls back and manages to hit his imact finisher, the Jawbreaker Lariat. Lynn is out, but Nigel is in too much pain to immediately cover and only gets a long two!

And out of nowhere, Lynn turns the pin into a cross armbreaker! Nigel slowly, barely reaches the ropes. Nigel gets up with another lariat attempt, but he’s slow with it due to an injured arm and misses. Lynn nails the Cradle Piledriver and we have a new champion!

Jerry Lynn defeats Nigel McGuinness (**** ¼)
Lynn and Nigel’s back and forth with arm work and impact moves was a thing of beauty due to exquisite selling. Nigel really appeared to be in bad pain and actively slowed through the match, which Lynn was able to capitalize on. Great match, great show.

Be back in a bit with KENTA vs. Davey or go read it - http://www.examiner.com/x-14674-NY-...25-Ring-of-Honor-Review-Supercard-of-Honor-IV - there.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - World Wrestling Entertainment's The Bash


----------



## jawbreaker

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE The Bash: ****1/4

Their best match of the year to date, and that's saying something.


----------



## Mhirn3

My 3 fav matches this yr I've seen in person I think were MOTY candidates:

Hardy vs Edge WWE Royal Rumble Detroit 1-25-09
American Wolves vs KENTA/Roddy Strong ROH Detroit 6-26-09
X Division KOTM Match TNA Detroit 6-21-09


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Takeda & Isami - Maximum Tag League Final/Light Tube Towers - ****1/4


----------



## dele

^^ Wow, someone actually rates a Big Japan match higher than me for a change!

Also,

Supercard of Honor
GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship

KENTA (c) vs Davey Richards - **** 1/4

Thoughts: ROH needs to offer a track with no commentary, as the announcer sounds like he's yelling into a tape recorder. He's basically the smark version of Mitchell Cole. Also, the ref needs to lose a few pounds, lol. Great match though.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

dele said:


> ^^ Wow, someone actually rates a Big Japan match higher than me for a change!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Supercard of Honor
> GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship
> 
> KENTA (c) vs Davey Richards - **** 1/4
> 
> Thoughts: ROH needs to offer a track with no commentary, as the announcer sounds like he's yelling into a tape recorder. He's basically the smark version of Mitchell Cole. Also, the ref needs to lose a few pounds, lol. Great match though.


Yeah, i really liked the tag match. I felt the finish was perfect. Isami took a beating in that match and got dropped on his head more times than i can count and Takeda's shoulder was shredded. I cant wait for Miyamoto vs. Takeda in July in One Night Carnival II!


----------



## mikytarsend

Nakajima & Aries vs KENTA & Black ****1/2


----------



## AussieFan

*Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson vs. American Wolves - Tag Title Classic*

*****3/4*


----------



## sirdilznik

*Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - IC Title vs. Mask - The Bash - **** - ****1/4* - Terrific match overall. There were some weak looking/poorly executed parts which prevent me from giving this a higher rating, but there were also some amazing sequences and the length, tempo, and flow of the match was great. The storytelling and particularly the ending was top-notch.


----------



## Jonn

KENTA vs. Davey Richards
ROH Supercard of Honor IV
*******

Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tyler Black & KENTA
ROH Take No Prisoners 2009
*****¼ - ****½ *

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn
ROH Supercard of Honor IV
******

Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
ROH Supercard of Honor IV
****½*


----------



## seabs

*Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Title vs Mask - The Bash 2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## seancarleton77

People tend to underrated both Jericho & Mysterio but I'm pretty sure that is over with after they again proved that they are among the best wrestlers in WWE, that match was so much better than the nonsensical Swerve of the Mountain match.


----------



## Groovemachine

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - WWE The Bash - ****1/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Over the last couple of days I've watched quite a bit so here's my updated list of top 20 Matches this year.

1) The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black - ***** - ROH Tag Title Classic 
2) Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - ***** - Wrestlemania 25 05.04.2009
3) Davey Richards vs. KENTA - ****3/4 - ROH Supercard of Honor IV
4) KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2 - NOAH 22.06.2009
5) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 3/01
6) Raw Elimination Chamber - ****1/2 - No Way Out
7) Katsuhiko Nakajima and Austin Aries vs. KENTA and Tyler Black - ****1/2 - ROH Take no Prisoners 2009 
8) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 1/25
9) Nigel McGuiness vs. KENTA - ****1/2 - ROH 7th Anniversary Show
10) Alex Shelly vs. Chris Sabin (X division Title Match) - ****1/4 - Genesis
11)KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/4 - Kensuke Office 2/11
12) Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (No DQ) - ****1/4 - Genesis
13)Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Championship Match) - ****1/4 - Injustice II 
14) Royal Rumble Match - ****1/4 - Royal Rumble
15) El Generico and KENTA vs. Nigel Mcguiness and Davey Richards - ****1/4 - ROH Steel City Clash
16) RDV Eliminator - Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Jigsaw - ****1/4 - Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2 
17) John Cena vs. Edge- ****1/4 - WWE Backlash 2009
18) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/4 - Judgement Day 2009
19) elgenerico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4 - ROH - Steel City Clash 2009
20) Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4 - ROH full circle 

For my entire list you can head to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/blog.php?b=1966


----------



## Devildude

*WWE The Bash:*

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio (Mask vs Title Match) - ****1/4


----------



## Burning Sword

*Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves- ****1/2+*

Pretty fantastic tag match right here as there wasn't a dull moment throughout it's entirety. It told a really good story elevating the more experience team onto the level of the Main Event Duo. The way way they picked apart Danielson's leg was great and Edwards was impressive with his performance here. Plus Davey Richards is always awesome to watch.


----------



## erikstans07

seancarleton77 said:


> People tend to underrated both Jericho & Mysterio but I'm pretty sure that is over with after they again proved that they are among the best wrestlers in WWE, that match was so much better than the nonsensical Swerve of the Mountain match.


Hmmm I do agree that sometimes people underrate Mysterio, but no one ever underrates Jericho. He's one of the IWC's favorites. One of the best ever, IMO. And no one's underrating Mysterio, this year at least. He's in the running for WOTY.


----------



## Halfnelson

*Mysterio vs Jericho The Bash ****1/4*

I've liked all their matches but this was my favourite.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Match 8: KENTA vs. Davey Richards

We start with the disrespect issue immediately, as Davey ignores a handshake attempt, so KENTA, instead of a clean break tries to kick Davey’s head off, but misses. From there it’s off to the races and they do a standoff spot, selling how similar they are and how well they know each other, since Davey was KENTA’s protégé 3 yeas ago. Next we do the strength comparison and they’re even, so Davey takes KENTA down and kicks him in the back. KENTA gets mad, slaps the taste out of Davey’s mouth and kicks him around. Davey keeps trying what KENTA’s doing, only for KENTA to outdo him at every turn early, notably with the kicks.

KENTA goes to the well once too often and gets hit with a dragon screw through the ropes. Time to even things up, as Davey works on the leg to take away KENTA’s kicks and speed. Davey mixes in leg work and strikes, making sure KENTA is too tired to come up with a way to fight back. Davey’s crowd interaction here is great.

Davey mistakenly gives KENTA momentum and KENTA replies with a flurry of attacks with his arm. The leg was worked for a short time, so occasional selling of it by KENTA works well, while using the arm helps sell the injury as well. A few moments later KENTA is able to go back to kicks, shaking the leg out, and despite being slightly slowed, he’s successful and locks in the STF. 

After Davey escapes, KENTA goes for another running kick, but is slowed enough still for Davey to nail a capture suplex. KENTA bails, but is still groggy and slow enough to be hit by a huge Davey dive to the floor. Back in, Davey hurt himself enough to allow KENTA to fight back, but to no avail as KENTA is clearly the more damaged of the two.

Davey takes his time setting KENTA up to the top, so KENTA knocks him off and hits a similar combo to the one Davey just hit with corner running strikes, except KENTA makes sure to kick Davey into mush to he can’t fight back. KENTA goes up and hits flying double knees for a near fall.

KENTA rush attempt is turned into a Davey hurricanrana. KENTA keeps fighting back, but Davey can counter his predictable offense, as the springboard dropkick is turned into a huge powerbomb and we go to a cloverleaf, Davey finally putting pressure on the legs again. Davey goes back to kicks and it’s fighting spirit time as they trade killer strikes, doing the exact same thing until both collapse. Fighting spirit done right, where the burst of adrenaline leads to a big exchange then both sell the effects.

Both men take a bit, get up and go right back to insane strikes, but this time KENTA wins and turns the exchange into a tiger suplex before collapsing. Davey tries to roll out, so KENTA follows him and they fight on the apron for control. The struggle in this is awesome. KENTA nearly kills Davey with a falcon arrow to the floor and both men are again down and in pain.

KENTA and Davey struggle into the ring and we get my favorite character moment of the year. KENTA is on his feat ready and Davey on his knees, Davey defiantly spits on gives KENTA the finger before getting his head kicked off. The KENTA rush leads to the busaiku knee for a near fall and KENTA is done screwing around. He aims for the Go to Sleep, but Davey catches the knee with a dragon screw and it’s time for another Cloverleaf! KENTA somehow turns that into the pin, but Davey has momentum and nails the DR Driver for a near fall. Both men are down again.

Davey tries a KENTA flurry and they counter each other until KENTA catches Davey in a torture rack. He flips and tosses Davey! Go to Sleep! That’s the match.

KENTA defeats Davey Richards (**** ¾)
Okay, the disrespectful student vs. teacher thing was fantastic, as was Davey’s outward disrespect mixed with his constant homage of KENTA’s moves and being prepared to counter all of KENTA’s normal sequences. Of course, KENTA had just that many more new ways to hit his moves, including that final, sick, flipping Go to Sleep that Davey couldn’t be ready for and had no chance against. 

Okay, this is easily my Match of the Year so far. It’s the best ROH match since 2007’s Manhattan Mayhem 2 battle between Morishima and Danielson, but the match it most compares to is Low Ki vs. KENTA from Final Battle 2005, except this is just as hard hitting, but had a smarter story behind the sick striking and awesome sequences. While KENTA’s selling wasn’t perfect, it was plenty good (and the one thing keeping it from the full 5), Davey’s subtle selling of every move and his exhaustion, exasperation and especially his character were all absolutely amazing. Welcome to the elite Mr. Richards.


----------



## peep4life

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - WWE The Bash - ****1/4
These two have been awesome all year, and are brilliant when they work together. Fantastic work form both men.


----------



## KingCrash

erikstans07 said:


> Hmmm I do agree that sometimes people underrate Mysterio, but no one ever underrates Jericho. He's one of the IWC's favorites. One of the best ever, IMO. And no one's underrating Mysterio, this year at least. He's in the running for WOTY.


I'd say probably KENTA and Davey Richards would be ahead of him but ever since No Way Out and the final min. of the Elimination Chamber with Edge Rey's been on fire this year. The only reason I'm upset at the Mask vs. Title match is that it happened too soon and we could have gotten at least one more great match out of these two.

WWE - The Bash
*Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - ****1/4*


----------



## Bubz

The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black - Tag Title Classic

Well, lets start by saying that the show isn't named that for nothing! Freakin amazing match right here, everything was great, Dragon trying to kick the wolves heads in right in the early going, the wolves playing "anything you can do, we can do better" with Dragon and Black, the table spot was done perfectly, the wolves taking out dragons leg was brilliantly done with Danielson selling like a champ, the finish was awesomely done as well. Truly one of the greatest tag matches i have seen in ROH and anywhere else for that matter, tag wrestling at its best, and my new MOTY overtaking Davey/KENTA and Undertaker/HBK.

*****


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE The Bash (6/28/09)*

Title vs. Mask for the Intercontinental Championship
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Rey Mysterio *****1/4*
_Very entertaining match. They set this one apart from all their other contests. Very, very good match. Definitely a must-see._

3 Stages of Hell for the WWE Championship
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H ****3/4*
_I was predicting to myself that Triple H would sacrifice the first fall, just so he could get to the Falls Count Anywhere stage. This way he could use the steel chair to annihilate Orton. By the way, why did the ref make him stop? He can do whatever he wants in Falls Count Anywhere. I hate when the referees look retarded like that. Anyway, the stretcher match was pretty well done, and Orton and Hunter put on a quality match together. This one is worth viewing._


----------



## seabs

*KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009*

_Saved the PPV did this one. Aries was easily the star of the match (no pun intended). Extremely entertaining. Nakajima tagging with him felt kinda arkward though, mainly because Aries is heel and pairing overseas talent with heels seems kinda wrong. Same with Incognito in Sweet N Sour. I'll look past it for the fact it meant KENTA vs Nakajima action. All the pairings in the ring worked superbly well actually and the pace of the match was amazing. Not one point did it slow down and was entertaining throughout. Funny how the ROH shows have picked up dramatically since KENTA arrived and started putting on MOTYC's every show for them. I've got 4 ****1/4+ matches in the 4 shows he's worked on DVD so far this year. Quite incredible. The NOAH guy is the main reason I'm watching these shows atm. Brilliant main event that saved an otherwise average PPV by ROH standards._

*****1/2*


----------



## jawbreaker

Just re-watched Davey-KENTA yet again. Match of the year.


----------



## IRISHDRAGON

Best two matches
Kenta vs nakajima noah 3/1 ****3/4
Kenta vs richards scoh 4 ****3/4


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

I love how everyone on this board has a polar opposite view of KENTA's work to those on the DVDVR board. 

Different opinions are interesting.


----------



## Derek

Thats because they hate his lack of selling. I don't usually mind it, but I dislike the fact that people use the fact that he's a Junior as an excuse. Not all Juniors wrestle like they are in Dragon Gate.

And Jericho/Rey gets ****1/2 from me. See, you can do MOVEZ~!!! and still tell an actual story at the same.


----------



## Hardy Boyz

2009.06.19 Fujita Jr. Hayato vs. Great Sasuke
The Match should ever one see


----------



## seancarleton77

Exactly Derek, telling a story means nothing if you can't do anything else.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah I went up to ****1/2 on Jericho/Rey actually. Brilliant match.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Anyone know where I can download that Nakajima/KENTA match? I have yet to see it.

*Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE The Bash 2009* ****
Their best match thus far. Great story, great action, two great performers. Also have to note, fuck the Mysterio haters. This guy's gotta be one of the most hardest workers on the roster.

No other Bash matches are MOTYCs, if you ask me. Punk/Hardy was a pretty good bout.


----------



## New Blood

Some matches that I watched this afternoon:
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio at The Bash **** 1/4
Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka in BJW [3/26] **** 1/4
Team Uppercut vs. Masters of a 1000 Holds at King of Trios 2009 Night 2 **** 1/4


----------



## dele

Rey vs Jericho **** 1/2


----------



## seabs

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anyone know where I can download that Nakajima/KENTA match? I have yet to see it.


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-media/448077-puro-best-2009-updated-per-show-mu.html*


----------



## stinger-splash

X-Division KOTM (Slammi 7) ****
KOTM (Slammi 7) ***3/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (The Bash) ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## Goku

Derek said:


> And Jericho/Rey gets ****1/2 from me. See, you can do MOVEZ~!!! and still tell an actual story at the same.


Four and a half is an extremely high rating for the match but w/e.

I disagree with the analysis though. They didn't necessarily do anything to tell a story in the match except for the double mask. They match had a solid backbone and a good enough theme to work off of. I did enjoy it when I watched it but I'm probably not going to rewatch it again. The Judgment Day match had storytelling that far surpasses this one in my opinion.

Don't quite know a rating for it but it wouldn't crack four.


----------



## Maxx Hero

*****1/2* Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5.30.09)

If you liked Stong/Nakajima than you will jizz yourself when you see this. It was stiff, intense, fast paces action. The strike sequences were innovative. The technical work was snug and unique. The aerial stuff was, well it is Kota, why wouldn't it rock. This match was the Best I have ever seen out of Kota, better than at RdV in Kot for Chikara. He sold like a champ, and proved all the doubters wrong. This is what the Best of the Super Juniors tournament should be. For me, this was wrestling. 

Oh, and it was better than The American Wolves vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson for sure.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> *****1/2* Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5.30.09)
> 
> If you liked Stong/Nakajima than you will jizz yourself when you see this. It was stiff, intense, fast paces action. The strike sequences were innovative. The technical work was snug and unique. The aerial stuff was, well it is Kota, why wouldn't it rock. This match was the Best I have ever seen out of Kota, *better than at RdV in Kot for Chikara.* He sold like a champ, and proved all the doubters wrong. This is what the Best of the Super Juniors tournament should be. For me, this was wrestling.
> 
> *Oh, and it was better than The American Wolves vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson for sure.*


I don't know what to make of this. I've seen this match, and I gave it ***3/4. Just thought it was really good, maybe great, but not even in the league of those other 2 matches you mentioned.


----------



## Maxx Hero

In RdV, both his matches were just randomly thrown together flips and dives. No coherent story. No selling. No emotion. They were the same as every other Kota match. In this one he had passion, there was crazy emotion. He sold like a boss. Not to mention that for two guys that don't know each other they play off one another wonderfully.

The TTC match in ROH I already have been outspoken on. It was sloppy and way overhyped. It was good, but there have been far better tags in ROH (Unified Tag Title For One). Danielson's selling was average. Black is sloppy as fuck, and Edwards was showing serious air. The match also had major lagtimes in it. These four could have done much better.


----------



## jawbreaker

American Wolves vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson, ROH Tag Title Classic: *****

Amazing storytelling with the Wolves going after Danielson's knee, and Danielson made it ten times better by selling the knee the entire match. Richards was just as good, and his facial expressions and mannerisms showed why he is the wrestler of the year to date. Edwards was damn good too, and while Black's selling needed a bit of work, he wasn't a liability by any means.

I fully understand somebody not giving this five stars, but I'm a fairly generous rater, so from me, the full five.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> In RdV, both his matches were just randomly thrown together flips and dives. No coherent story. No selling. No emotion. They were the same as every other Kota match. In this one he had passion, there was crazy emotion. He sold like a boss. Not to mention that for two guys that don't know each other they play off one another wonderfully.
> 
> *The TTC match in ROH I already have been outspoken on. It was sloppy and way overhyped. It was good, but there have been far better tags in ROH (Unified Tag Title For One). Danielson's selling was average. Black is sloppy as fuck, and Edwards was showing serious air. The match also had major lagtimes in it. These four could have done much better.*


To be completely honest, I don't know what you're thinking, but whatever floats your boat. Everyone else (including me) seems to think it's one of the best ROH tag matches they've ever seen (not to mention thinking the exact opposite about every reason you gave), so...

Sorry, don't wanna be an asshole though


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Tag Title Classic*

_Holy shit, this is a match and a half. I absolutely loved this one and honestly couldn't pick any major faults with it. Super action throughout the entirety of the time limit and it never once felt like they were slowing the pace down so they could go the distance. What I loved was how often it felt like they could go straight into the finish at any point and when it got the last 60 seconds you were just thinking, it's over already? The time just flew in this one and you know it's a great match then. Danielson's leg selling as ever is a thing of beauty and constant for a good 20 minutes and even after the match. Tyler's table spot and especially Davey's dive into the 3rd row of the crowd were brilliant. The finish worked superbly as well imo. Black and Danielson locking in simultanious cattle muttilations and MMA elbows looked awesome. 

Debated between ****3/4 and the full 5 but went the maximum in the end. I just couldn't pick any fault with it and it's such an easy match to watch for a lengthy amount of time. Loved every bit of it and deserving of the ***** rating it gets from anyone. Tag Title Classic._

*******


----------



## seancarleton77

Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori for DDT ****1/2


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Take No Prisoners '09 PPV*:

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries vs Tyler Black & KENTA - *****1/4*

_Everything you'd expect from four of the hottest independant wrestlers this year. Classic stiff exchanges between Nakajima and KENTA, hilarious shenanigans from A-Double and Tyler Black being Tyler Black. Easy MOTYC._


----------



## Maxx Hero

erikstans07 said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know what you're thinking, but whatever floats your boat. Everyone else (including me) seems to think it's one of the best ROH tag matches they've ever seen (not to mention thinking the exact opposite about every reason you gave), so...
> 
> Sorry, don't wanna be an asshole though


Oh no your not being one, this forums is all about discussion, and part of that is disagreements.

I am very picky about what I will watch because when you work seventy hours a week, you don't have time to watch poor matches. That and I like a very unique style. I am a black belt in Chinese Wu Shu Kung Fu, and have fought many times in tournaments, so I mark for the BattlArts style were when you take a hit your take a hit and the submissions are snug as hell, because that is what it is like for me when I fight. I like to see passion in matches because in my fights we are intense, we are impassioned. 

Frankly in my opinion in the Tag Title Classic it looked like four guys were going out there and putting on a good show, and they succeeded. What they did not show was any vested interest in the outcome. There was no emotion in that match. If they really were in character they would have been going apeshit at some of the stuff that happened. A good example (and I just went back to the match and verified this), when Tyler goes through the table, what does Danielson do? He just goes on fighting Edwards. Not a care in the world that his partner, the man he is depending on in this match, is pretty much dead and gone. That is not what I like to see. 

I think back to a 60 minute draw between Kobashi and I want to say Kawada, though it may I have been Misawa, where the two men in the final minutes would craw away from their opponent and hold onto the ropes to get away. Their eyes, nearly tear stricken. They were not going to go down. They cared. I care. It is a thing of beauty. The definition of art is "the expression of emotion into physical form." I often say that pro wrestling is an art form, so to me, a truly great match is one which does just that, turn an emotion into a physical act. Obviously this is not done successfully much anymore, but does that mean we should settle for less. I have only rated one match *****, because that rating means perfection. It is the 777 of my nirvana. I have less than ten matches at ****3/4. 

These are my thoughts.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I can see an explanation on why Danielson just kept on fighting Edwards. You have two guys who are mainly singles wrestler thrown together to try to win the tag titles. They're not Steen & Generico, Sabin & Shelley or Storm or Roode. Plus you could say that their mindset is "Hey, I'm the better half of the team so I'll get the work done." They could have played that up a little (but not to the degree they did on the tv show last week). I'd give it ****3/4 for what it's worth (nothing since I'm the idiot watching CZW & IWA-MS).


----------



## antoniomare007

> Frankly in my opinion in the Tag Title Classic it looked like four guys were going out there and putting on a good show, and they succeeded. What they did not show was any vested interest in the outcome. There was no emotion in that match.


I get your point on Danielson and the table spot. But Davey showed a lot of emotion in the last minutes of the match, he was pissed and frustated as fuck because they couldn't win


> I think back to a 60 minute draw between Kobashi and I want to say Kawada, though it may I have been Misawa


it was against Kawada, and yes, that was a classic. Misawa never participated in a 60 minute match.

is that 1 hr draw you 5 star match?


----------



## erikstans07

A bunch of matches I've watched recently.


*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III (1/4/09)*

Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jun Akiyama ****1/2*


*NJPW (2/15/09)*

Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto *****1/4*
_Currently number 28 on my MOTYC list._

Kurt Angle vs. Giant Bernard ****1/4*

*Hardcore Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Brother Ray & Brother Devon (c) vs. Togi Makabe & Toru Yano ****3/4*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Tiger Mask IV (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ****1/4*

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura ******


*DDT (2/22/09)*

*KO-D Openweight Championship*
Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Kota Ibushi *****1/4*
_A lot to like about this match. Ibushi selling his shoulder like a fucking champ, for one. Must-see, IMO. Currently in the number 20 spot on my MOTYC list._


*DDT (4/5/09)*

Taiji Ishimori vs. Kota Ibushi *****1/2*
_Let me start off by saying this, I thought I knew these two guys... then I saw this match. Not what I was expecting at all, although I had heard before that it wasn't the "spot-fest you'd expect". It was a very physical, technical and emotional bout. Currently number 8 on my MOTYC list._


*ROH The Hunt Begins (4/17/09)*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*
_Shit crowd, but somehow I was able to stand it, because both guys did well. Jacobs really impressed me._

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries ****1/4*

Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Sylvain Grenier vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bryan Danielson ****1/4*
_I'd like to know who's idea it was for Grenier to not be involved in this match much. I mean, did everyone else say "Ya know, we don't think you're very good, so uhh we got this, don't worry about it." or did Grenier say "You guys are a lot better than I am, to be honest, I don't really need to be a big part of this match, do I?" Either way, I'm sure it was a good idea, because it was a pretty good match._


*ROH Tag Title Classic (4/18/09)*

Austin Aries, Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Kevin Steen, Player Dos & Kenny Omega ****1/4*

*Markham Street Fight*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious ****1/4*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*


----------



## Zezo

*ROH.Wrestling.2009.06.27*

Delirious vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2

ROH TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: The American Wolves © vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black ***3/4​


----------



## Maxx Hero

KingCrash said:


> Well I can see an explanation on why Danielson just kept on fighting Edwards. You have two guys who are mainly singles wrestler thrown together to try to win the tag titles. They're not Steen & Generico, Sabin & Shelley or Storm or Roode. Plus you could say that their mindset is "Hey, I'm the better half of the team so I'll get the work done." They could have played that up a little (but not to the degree they did on the tv show last week). I'd give it ****3/4 for what it's worth (nothing since I'm the idiot watching CZW & IWA-MS).


See and I came with that conclusion two, and I feel that would work great if one or both were heel, hell even tweener, but as the top two faces in the company, they should have the team work thing going. Obviously Pearce disagrees and I repect his decision there. I have not seen the TV match, but if it does go there route you said it does, possibly toward another match between Danielson and Black then more power to Pearce.


----------



## seancarleton77

Good to see Kota Ibushi matches and his great selling are getting some recognition in 2009!


----------



## jawbreaker

The lack of emotion by Danielson and Black is part of what makes the match so great. It makes the time limit draw seem logical, because even though Richards and Edwards were overmatched with Danielson and Black, they made up for it by wanting it more. And it really did play up the Danielson-Black rivalry, which was then accelerated in their TV rematch, building up to another Danielson-Black match, which hasn't aired yet but is being called by the people who were there live their best yet and a true MOTY contender.

So while it wasn't your classic 90's AJPW art form, it did everything it was supposed to do, and did it near perfectly, while throwing in some incredible action, making it worthy of a ***** rating, from me at least.


----------



## vivalabrave

All this great discussion over the tag match is getting me pretty hyped to see it, no matter what rating I give it. Sounds boss and I'll probably get the DVD as opposed to just downloading it, as the rest of the card looks good too.


----------



## -Mystery-

Black Dragons/American Wolves II gets a solid **** from me. Obviously not as good as their first encounter, but I wasn't expecting it to be. The finishing stretch was pretty hot and I would have liked them to play off the first match more. Btw, Black Dragons is their official tag name.


----------



## Tarfu

I'm yet to see the TTT match, but from what I've read about the whole 'Danielson not caring about Black' scenario, I think there's a good reason for what happened. They both have different goals. I mean, has Tyler really showed any interest in Tag Team gold recently? He's main objective is to be the World Champ and the top guy. He's already been a two-time tag champion, so he has already proven himself in that game. Danielson chose him, because he knows Black's the best guy to help him out and get the job done. So, Black agreed to be his partner, and thought: "3-time champ? Hey, what the hell, sure!". Just another secondary opportunity on his road to singles gold.

Danielson, in the other hand, is very much interested in winning the belts, since he's yet to hold them in ROH. It's the only real thing for him to achieve at the moment. So, Black goes through a table, but Danielson needs the win more than anything, so he needs to capitalize - regardless of Tyler's situation.

I hope that made some sense.

EDIT: Ok wait, what the fuck am I talking about?


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE The Bash: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio- ****1/2 *


----------



## -GP-

*Jericho v. Rey* from the Bash is in the 4something range for me, probably *****1/4*.
I'm pretty much salivating at the prospect of Jericho/Edge vs. Rey/Morrison.

*KENTA vs. Davey* was bloody epic up until the edit. Wouldn't go as far as to say it ruined it for me or anything, but it was pretty obvious (and i had no idea they botched anything going in since i don't pay much attention to live reports) and it does kinda take you out of it.
I'd still say *****1/2* or something thereabouts

Heel Davey can never grow old on me btw. I can watch him be a dick to everyone within half a mile for hours on end and never get bored.
Easily second best heel in the world right now for me (behind Jericho, natch)


----------



## Bubz

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - WWE The Bash

Wow! i didn't expect this going into it. Amazing match that got me marking out like crazy as i didn't know the outcome. Second best match in WWE this year behind Taker/HBK. Jericho for me is really one of the best pro wrestlers in the world right now. hats off to rey as well, as i haven't really cared for him recently, this match made me care, really a must see match. The E has been really good this year pulling out MOTYC's on almost every PPV. As for this match ****1/2


----------



## KillSteve

Jericho vs Rey - ****

A bit of time killing at the start, but shit gets hot when they finally hit their stride. The most impressive thing was probably how they made the match feel longer than it was simply through selling and build. 4th best WWE match of the year for me.

KENTA vs Davey - ****1/4

People calling it "close to five stars" or whatever is a bit of a joke and typical fanboy stuff, but they still give you what you want from this - two surly bastards kicking the piss out of each other. Davey's "fuck Wrestlemania" moment on the outside was hilariously bad and the botched finish was noticable, but the rest of the action was good throughout. Probably the best GTS counter I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KENTA/Davey ****1/4

Just a nudge behind Tag Title Classic. A good match, what I expected out of the two. I actually liked the "botched Falcon Arrow, It seemed more natural. As for the edit, it is not as bad as it has been made out to be. KENTA is only standing one step from where he was the first time, and he easily could hve flipped Davey over as he brought him over his head to connect the knee. If I hadn't been a member here and heard people shit on it I wouldn't have even noticed. I would have just thought of it as a jumpcut edit. I would have prefered no edit but the edit was not a big deal.

Lets put it in perspective. Epic matches from Japan have been brutally cut but we respect the match and no one pisses their pants over it. We just accept it. So why can't we accept ROH editing a match?


----------



## KillSteve

What puro matches are you refering to?

I don't think it matters who or where it happens, botching a big (though ambitious) finish is a flaw.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> So why can't we accept ROH editing a match?


I would've been fine with it...it they pulled off it and it looked good. They didn't. It didn't. I noticed. Fail.

I also noticed that they edited little bits of other matches, just snips here and there, and it bothered me. I'll need to rewatch Naka/Strong, but there was a VERY obvious one there somewhere. IDK whether it's because I do a lot of video editing or not, but I notice this shit, and it distracts me.

BTW KillSteve, I'd like your opinion on Naka/Strong if you've seen it.


----------



## KillSteve

Meh, it gave me what I wanted (two guys stiffing the daylights out of each other) so I was fine with it, though Strong's shitty selling naturally brought it down. Decent match, nothing special. Really, if Strong didn't throw such manly strikes he would be quite worthless as a wrestler. Three stars~


----------



## erikstans07

*Kensuke Office (2/11/09)*

Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs. Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori *****1/2*

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *******
_I just finished this not 5 minutes ago and it was my second time watching it. I obviously forgot how good it was, because if I had remembered, I would NOT have given KENTA/Davey *****, and now it has forced me to lower the rating of that one. If you have KENTA/Davey at *****, you better have this one there too. This was just far and away better than it. Extremely epic contest. It's in the number 2 spot on my MOTYC list, behind only Tag Title Classic. KENTA/Davey has been lowered to ****1/2 and is now in the number 8 spot._


----------



## KillSteve

Kensuke Office vs Go & KENTA 6/22 - ****

Thought KENTA vs Nakajima in singles was pretty cringeworthy, but man I think I could watch them in tags all day. Didn't think it was as good as the BJW tags, but it was as good as last year's tag with 3 of these four. Doubt it will hold up as well on second viewing, but it still had a heck of a finishing stretch.


----------



## Halfnelson

erikstans07 said:


> *Kensuke Office (2/11/09)*
> 
> *GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
> KENTA (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *******
> _I just finished this not 5 minutes ago and it was my second time watching it. I obviously forgot how good it was, because if I had remembered, I would NOT have given KENTA/Davey *****, and now it has forced me to lower the rating of that one. If you have KENTA/Davey at *****, you better have this one there too. This was just far and away better than it. Extremely epic contest. It's in the number 2 spot on my MOTYC list, behind only Tag Title Classic. KENTA/Davey has been lowered to ****1/2 and is now in the number 8 spot._



Glad someone else liked this as much as me, I gave this five stars here a couple of months ago. It's my current MOTY along with Taker-Michaels.

I think most prefer their match in NOAH but this one to me felt more epic, had a great crowd and I loved the last ten minutes.


----------



## antoniomare007

what i like about the 2/11 match is that it builds up perfectly for the 3/1 rematch because it establishes that is gonna take A LOT for either one of this guys to beat the other one

still, is just way too long for a Jrs match and not as good as the 3/1 rematch IMO.


----------



## erikstans07

I still need to rewatch the 3/1 match and rate it.


----------



## KillSteve

American Wolves vs Dragon & Black - Tag Title Classic - ***3/4

First 25 minutes were pretty boring and aimless, and the whole stuff with the powerslams felt more like something you'd see in a fun comedy match rather than a serious title situation. Wolves walking out got pretty much zero heat, which was kinda lame. Edwards impressed me, the guy has been improving this year and looked good hanging with Danielson in their exchanges. Maybe it's Black's lack of personality, but the beatdown segment on him was too much like an NRC tag beatdown - face in peril without the actual peril, the match was definitely better when he was taken out of the equation. Liked the table spot though they could have done a better jobbing building up to it. That was the real turning point of the match when they stopped dicking around and came up with a great face-in-peril part with Danielson on his own. Great legwork and I loved all the comeback attempts and cut-offs, thought that part could hae gone on another 5-10 minutes. I really do dislike Black as a face, he just runs through all his signature spots, and his spots are pretty lame. Danielson hasn't exactly wowed me this year but he still feels like a world class guy, Edwards breaking up the Cattle Mutalation by diving on Dragon's knee was the highlight of the match. Finishing stretch was also really good when they picked up the pace and injected some passion into it. Dug the finish with Black gettin desperate.

Top 5 ROH matches of the year fo sho. Probably top 20 overall despite its shortcomings.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ I gave that match **** I actually thought the ending was near perfect.


----------



## KillSteve

The problem with most time limit draw finishes is that they are too predictable once it gets announced they have one minute left. Punk/Joe II and Danielson/Joe both did it the best it can be done.


----------



## seancarleton77

Maybe they should not have announced "1 minute remains" but the match was still insane, especially Danielson & Richards!


----------



## Maxx Hero

KillSteve said:


> American Wolves vs Dragon & Black - Tag Title Classic - ***3/4
> 
> First 25 minutes were pretty boring and aimless, and the whole stuff with the powerslams felt more like something you'd see in a fun comedy match rather than a serious title situation. Wolves walking out got pretty much zero heat, which was kinda lame. Edwards impressed me, the guy has been improving this year and looked good hanging with Danielson in their exchanges. Maybe it's Black's lack of personality, but the beatdown segment on him was too much like an NRC tag beatdown - face in peril without the actual peril, the match was definitely better when he was taken out of the equation. Liked the table spot though they could have done a better jobbing building up to it. That was the real turning point of the match when they stopped dicking around and came up with a great face-in-peril part with Danielson on his own. Great legwork and I loved all the comeback attempts and cut-offs, thought that part could hae gone on another 5-10 minutes. I really do dislike Black as a face, he just runs through all his signature spots, and his spots are pretty lame. Danielson hasn't exactly wowed me this year but he still feels like a world class guy, Edwards breaking up the Cattle Mutalation by diving on Dragon's knee was the highlight of the match. Finishing stretch was also really good when they picked up the pace and injected some passion into it. Dug the finish with Black gettin desperate.
> 
> Top 5 ROH matches of the year fo sho. Probably top 20 overall despite its shortcomings.


Glad to see more people are agreeing with me and giving it not ***** epicness. I was worried that I was the only one who didn't jizz over this match.


----------



## KillSteve

It was pretty good when they got down to it, but I really see no arguement for it being better than, say, the Tag Wars '06 Finals. And that match probably wasn't in Danielson's top 10 for that year.


----------



## mateuspfc

DDT
Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori ****1/2

Man, these guys surprised the heck out of me! When I first saw it, I expected a very good spotfest, and all. But they showed me that they could do an awesome contest, with psychology, drama, emotion, submissions, high-flying, stiff strikes, hatred. This is probably the most complete match I've watched this year, probably because that Ishimori completely RULED on the submissions, aswell as Ibushi ROCKED on the selling. 
I just cannot wait for their meeting at the NOAH Tag Tournament later this month.


----------



## Mal

Maxx Hero said:


> Glad to see more people are agreeing with me and giving it not ***** epicness. I was worried that I was the only one who didn't jizz over this match.


I totally agree. It was nothing amazing, but the finish was crazy. I liked the finish, and they really used the story behind it to perfection. The whole Tyler Black and Danielson not being actual partners, it was a good match. But not *****.


----------



## seancarleton77

5 stars is way too high unless we're talking Hart vs. Austin in a Submission match!


----------



## erikstans07

***** might be too high, but ***3/4 is just laughable. That's ridiculous.


----------



## KillSteve

Why? It was a pretty good match but hardly great or high-end or anything.


----------



## erikstans07

Well I'd imagine most of us here on the internet would disagree with that, so what does that tell ya?


----------



## KillSteve

Maybe we just have different standards and tastes? Plus I havent really seen the match praised that highly outside this board and the ROHboard (and we all know they are drones).

It's not like I didn't give reasons or anything, either. Oh well.


----------



## erikstans07

Well when someone rates a match ***3/4 that has been given ***** before by numerous people, I always think about it like this... Compare it to another match that you gave ***3/4. See, if I rated Tag Title Classic ***3/4, I'd be comparing it to something like Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison on ECW one time this year......

How is the rematch? The rematch on HDNet was at least ***3/4, so I would really like for you to watch that and see what your rating on it is. If your rating is anything less than ***, that's way too low. It's not really smart to set such such high standards, as we all watch the same matches lol.


----------



## KillSteve

Ok, I'll make a comparison. I mentioned the Tag Wars 2006 finals which I think was better in pretty much every way and I would say that was a solid four star match.

I agree it was miles better than Bourne/Morrison though.

I havent seen the rematch, I rarely bother with the HDNet shows as the matches strike me as "fun, but unspectacular" like the majority of WWE Tv matches. I may watch it just for the comparison, though.

I wouldn't think my standards are that high, or I wouldn't like to think so, just that I don't beat around the bush in pointing out a match's flaws. Remember, star ratings are subjective.


----------



## seancarleton77

I say ****! it's not like I'm calling it 'Taker vs. Michaels!


----------



## Maxx Hero

I was waiting for ericstans07 to pop up. Now like it has been said star ratings are subjective, but I have the match at ****1/4, and that means that you have at least three people that feel it is under ****1/2. Just because it isn't ****3/4 doesn't mean we are disrespecting the match. At ****1/4 it is still ranked by me as the sixth best match of the year. 

You say it is laughable tha the has it at ***3/4? I think it is laughable to have KENTA/Kotaro at ***** (and I LOVE Kotaro), I think it is hilarious to have the RdV matches from KOT at *****. I agree that we all watch the same matches, but some of us enjoy things differently. I was bored during the RdV matches because in reality it was just a collection of moves. No story. It was like watching a poorly made wrestling music video. But you enjoyed it alot and I can respect that.

Why can't we have different standards? You sir watch a lot more wrestling than me. Now I don't know your place in life but I assume that you are about 17, still living with your parents, and not paying any bills. I don't want you to take that as an insult. That is what I was doing last year. Some of us though, because of life, are not able to watch as much wrestling. I watch on average three or four matches a week. That's all I have time for as I have two jobs to pay for college. 

My point is, what is wrong with being picky? Just because I put KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2.11.09) at ****1/4 doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it. It just means that it was not the best match ever. To me that is what ***** means. A match that will never be forgotten ever because we are lucky if we are even given one match all year that can reach that level of epicness. Last year I had zero ***** matches, and only three ****3/4 matches, none of which were involving Danielson. Last ***** match I had was in 05. The last Danielson match I had at ****3/4 was in 06. Does that mean I don't like Danielson or that he isn't my favorite wrestler? No of course not.


----------



## KillSteve

I think it's just that people sometimes focus more on what star rating~ people give the match rather than their actual thoughts and comments on it.

I'm not really the type who thinks we get 10 or so five star!~ matches a year, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the vast majority of what I watch.


----------



## erikstans07

Idk, maybe my problem is that when someone rates a match lower (after the fact that most people have been giving it ****1/2 or higher), in their comments, they spend most of the time critiquing it and telling why it's not *****. If ***3/4 really is THAT good to you, then tell us why, don't tell us why it's not *****, ya know?

By the way, Maxx Hero, I'm 20... the rest is right :/ Just got a good job though, so I'll be working a lot more soon and will be moved out (and finally paying for my car insurance) as soon as possible


----------



## KillSteve

Huh? I mentioned the stuff I liked and the stuff I didn't like. Didn't like: Opening half was mostly boring, aimless filler; Black is bland and runs through his spots; lack of chemistry between him and Danielson. Did like: Drama from the table spot; beatdown on Danielson and the legwork; hot finishing stretch.

Like I said, I thought it was pretty good but not great or MOTY status. 

But that's just me.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I can't remember the last time I gave _anything_ 5*...nothing from this year, that's for sure.

I gave Wolves vs Black Dragon ****1/2 because I really loved the pacing and action, but upon a second watch, I'd have to bump it down to ****1/4. I still enjoyed the pace they set, but the action was less exciting than I remembered. MY MOTY's still Taker/Michaels, might stay that way...

Still, to each their own.


----------



## KingKicks

This year was actually the first time in 4 years that I've rated a match *****.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah for the record, Undertaker vs Michaels is my current MOTY and I would say that was a fair 4 and a 1/2 snowflakes, and it's not looking like anything will top it.


----------



## dele

Benjo™ said:


> This year was actually the first time in 4 years that I've rated a match *****.


First time since 2007 for me.


----------



## seancarleton77

I gave Taker vs. Michaels a perfect score, you'd need a very good argument if you thought that match was under *****.


----------



## WillTheBloody

seancarleton77 said:


> I gave Taker vs. Michaels a perfect score, you'd need a very good argument if you thought that match was under *****.


There were blantant botches. Lacked clear heel/face dynamic. OVERKILL. *****3/4*.

And I don't need a "very good argument"...it's an opinion not a murder investigation.


----------



## seancarleton77

WillTheBloody said:


> it's an opinion not a murder investigation.


Sorry wrong thread, I thought this was the Murder mystery thread.


----------



## KillSteve

Didn't have a problem with the overkill, it was way more fitting and well done that most KENTA singles, and the face vs face dynamic made for an epic "clash of the titans" feel. My only problems were the sloppyness at points and the downtime in the first half. There hasn't been so much drama and sense of danger in wrestling this year as Undertaker's death tope, well...


Jerry Lynn vs Roderick Strong - ROH A Cut Above - ****1/4
Fucking hell, this was some sort of miracle match. I won't be afraid to admit the uniqueness of this was half the appeal, because this wouldn't even have been half as good without the ridiculous hardway. First third is decent but unspectacular, though Roddy lays into Lynn some. Then the bump into the rail, face first.... Jesus. The ridiculous amount of blood from Roddy's face created an absurd amount of drama - I can't even recall giving a shit about Roddy or Lynn as much as I did here (not even the Dragon matches). Not sure wether it was good selling or genuine dizzyness from the blood loss (I suspect the latter) but Roddy stumbling around dazed then getting fired up with his face half bloodstained was magnificent. Lynn's headropping offence felt meaningful for once and they teased and build up some brutal spots which just had a pure sense of danger about them. A bloody Rodderick Strong yelling like an animal whilst trying to sumbit Lynn with Boston crab was the highlight. Felt it ended too soon and could have gone another 5 minutes, but this is still top 3 ROH matches of the year for me. And that is something I never thought I'd say about Lynn vs Strong (and I probably wouldnt have had it not been for the hardway).


----------



## -GP-

WillTheBloody said:


> Lacked clear heel/face dynamic.


Part of what i loved about it tbh.


WillTheBloody said:


> *****3/4*.


:agree:


----------



## KingKicks

KillSteve said:


> Jerry Lynn vs Roderick Strong - ROH A Cut Above - ****1/4
> Fucking hell, this was some sort of miracle match. I won't be afraid to admit the uniqueness of this was half the appeal, because this wouldn't even have been half as good without the ridiculous hardway. First third is decent but unspectacular, though Roddy lays into Lynn some. Then the bump into the rail, face first.... Jesus. The ridiculous amount of blood from Roddy's face created an absurd amount of drama - I can't even recall giving a shit about Roddy or Lynn as much as I did here (not even the Dragon matches). Not sure wether it was good selling or genuine dizzyness from the blood loss (I suspect the latter) but Roddy stumbling around dazed then getting fired up with his face half bloodstained was magnificent. Lynn's headropping offence felt meaningful for once and they teased and build up some brutal spots which just had a pure sense of danger about them. A bloody Rodderick Strong yelling like an animal whilst trying to sumbit Lynn with Boston crab was the highlight. Felt it ended too soon and could have gone another 5 minutes, but this is still top 3 ROH matches of the year for me. And that is something I never thought I'd say about Lynn vs Strong (and I probably wouldnt have had it not been for the hardway).


My DVD of this arrived earlier this morning, and I am seriously looking forward to seeing this now.


----------



## seancarleton77

Lynn vs. Strong was great, man crazy stuff went on in that one.


----------



## jawbreaker

I had about five ***** matches in 07, two in 08, and three so far in 09. Before that I didn't keep star ratings, and my ratings from 07 are probably really wacked out because I was fourteen then and had no idea what made a wrestling match good (my 08 and 09 ones are progressively less strange, but I'm still learning).


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show - KENTA vs Nigel McGuinness*
****1/4

Seriously, KENTA by far is the current Wrestler of the Year IMO.


----------



## New Blood

Sorry that I'm a couple pages late to the star ratings conversation. I don't see myself as someone whose very willing to give a match 5 stars (although I did give Taker/Michaels and The Tag Title Classic matches 5*) as it's relatively rare for me to do so. I can count about a dozen matches from this decade that I thought were 5*. I'm a major mark for intense matches and I don't usually give strictly technical matches 5* at all. In 2007, there were no 5* matches in my opinion. Last year, there were two.

Interestingly enough, I use the 5 star rating for the movies that I've seen and I have over 400 movies put down in a database with a star rating. I've only given the 5* rating to 16 movies. The last one was from 1994. Even then, I'm already debating on why I gave that movie (Shawshank Redemption) 5* when I based it more on emotional response as opposed to a more sound approach. But, meh. I am a very picky person and have a certain criteria when it comes to movies while for wrestling, I'm not so much.


----------



## KillSteve

The last time I thought a match was five star quality was 2005. I said my MOTY is Undertaker vs Michaels at 4 and a half and I would say that was on the same level as my MOTY for last year, which was probably either the KO vs Burning Survival Tag or Nigel vs Danielson. The only matches I can recall from 2007 being close to five stars are Nigel vs Aries and Danielson vs Morishima.

As a rough sidenote: I think American wrestling this decade is vastly superior to US 90's wrestling. Less so this year because WWE have really watered themselves down and ROH has declined in quality a lot, but overall the quality is a lot better. 90's WWF only had a handful of good wrestlers in the first half of the decade (Bret, Perfect, etc) and the attitude era was pretty ass. WCW was more or less the same, ECW was fun but hardly a promotion about match quality. This decade WWE have focused a lot more on matches (well, some times) and have had a lot of great wrestlers in their ranks. You also had the rise of indepandant companies like ROH who pride themselves on producing math quality.

Meanwhile, Japanese wrestling is significantly lower quality than it was in the 90's. 90's All Japan smokes NOAH (and I like NOAH), 90's New Japan was mostly pretty great whereas it's been more bad than good this decade. Toryumon was fun, but Dragon Gate is some seriously awful shit, whereas mid-90's M-Pro was incredible. Hardcore was more of less the same. BJW sucked in the early 00's, FMW sucked in the early 90's, both picked up in the second half. All Japan and Zero-One are pretty shitty these days. Shoot-style only exists in BattlARTS which is only a hybrid promotion wheras in the 90's you had UWF, RINGS, etc.

I guess what I'm getting at here is that I think the people who love on the puro matches should probably seek out more 90's stuff. I mean, I personally hate all these lengthy junior "epic" matches. Guys like Liger, Ohtani, Sasuke, etc all knew their limitations and were better for it, whereas guys like Kaz, Minoru, Marufuji, Nakajima trying to work 30+ minute matches is pretty cringe-worthy. The only puro matches this decade I would even consider giving a five star rating to are Burning vs Sterness from '03 and GoBashi vs Kensuke Office from '05. 


I'm sure I had a point somewhere in that rant, kudos if you can pick it out. I'm sure McQueen might get me if he still posts here.

EDIT - Rant was longer than expected!


----------



## seancarleton77

KillSteve said:


> I think American wrestling this decade is vastly superior to US 90's wrestling. Less so this year because WWE have really watered themselves down and ROH has declined in quality a lot, but overall the quality is a lot better.


Don't forget TNA, if any company has declined in quality in the entire world it's Total Non-Stop Action (okay so you only get about 25 to 30 minutes of actual wrestling a week and our pay per views have not consistently delivered since early 2006) Wrestling! p.s. did I mention TNA has worse booking than mid 90's WWF...? 

Speaking of TNA Jarrett vs. Angle II gets 3 and 3/4 stars from me because unlike most of the roster Angle can actually make the old guys look good!


----------



## New Blood

KillSteve said:


> The last time I thought a match was five star quality was 2005. I said my MOTY is Undertaker vs Michaels at 4 and a half and I would say that was on the same level as my MOTY for last year, which was probably either the KO vs Burning Survival Tag or Nigel vs Danielson. The only matches I can recall from 2007 being close to five stars are Nigel vs Aries and Danielson vs Morishima.
> 
> As a rough sidenote: I think American wrestling this decade is vastly superior to US 90's wrestling. Less so this year because WWE have really watered themselves down and ROH has declined in quality a lot, but overall the quality is a lot better. 90's WWF only had a handful of good wrestlers in the first half of the decade (Bret, Perfect, etc) and the attitude era was pretty ass. WCW was more or less the same, ECW was fun but hardly a promotion about match quality. This decade WWE have focused a lot more on matches (well, some times) and have had a lot of great wrestlers in their ranks. You also had the rise of indepandant companies like ROH who pride themselves on producing math quality.
> 
> Meanwhile, Japanese wrestling is significantly lower quality than it was in the 90's. 90's All Japan smokes NOAH (and I like NOAH), 90's New Japan was mostly pretty great whereas it's been more bad than good this decade. Toryumon was fun, but Dragon Gate is some seriously awful shit, whereas mid-90's M-Pro was incredible. Hardcore was more of less the same. BJW sucked in the early 00's, FMW sucked in the early 90's, both picked up in the second half. All Japan and Zero-One are pretty shitty these days. Shoot-style only exists in BattlARTS which is only a hybrid promotion wheras in the 90's you had UWF, RINGS, etc.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at here is that I think the people who love on the puro matches should probably seek out more 90's stuff. I mean, I personally hate all these lengthy junior "epic" matches. Guys like Liger, Ohtani, Sasuke, etc all knew their limitations and were better for it, whereas guys like Kaz, Minoru, Marufuji, Nakajima trying to work 30+ minute matches is pretty cringe-worthy. The only puro matches this decade I would even consider giving a five star rating to are Burning vs Sterness from '03 and GoBashi vs Kensuke Office from '05.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I had a point somewhere in that rant, kudos if you can pick it out. I'm sure McQueen might get me if he still posts here.
> 
> EDIT - Rant was longer than expected!


Very compelling argument and very true. At least someone else realizes that the Attitude Era was more inflated with hype. With WCW, the only thing that made it tolerable to watch was the Cruiserweight division which still didn't hold a candle to the lucha libre promotions and the juniors wrestling in Japan.

New Japan was onto something as they had the juniors wrestling also have real psychology and the NJPW vs. UWFi feud was nothing short of amazing.

It also makes me look differently at how I rate matches and makes me want to go back and look at matches that I gave 5* to and think if it really deserves that rating.


----------



## KillSteve

TNA were pretty good from '04-early '06 but otherwise they are easily one of the worst companies to ever exist. Atleast we have companies like ROH, IWA:MS, etc making up for them.

I thought Angle/Jarrett was the only good TNA match I've seen all year, and even then it was nothing special. The body of the match was great with loads of hatefilled brawling and some incredible selling from Jarrett, but the finishing stretch was the same old suplex, suplex, suplex, ankle lock attempt x1,000 nonsense shit in the every modern Angle match. The ref bump just added to the cliche soap opera-ness of it.


----------



## seabs

*Angle/Jarret wasn't even the best match on the PPV imo let alone best TNA match this year. I prefered Sabin/Shelley tbh. I still stand by what I said at the start of the year that all TNA's MOTYC's will involve Angle or MCMG. Angle, Sabin & Shelley are the only decent thing TNA has going for them which looking at the roster is a dire shame.

Current top 10 fwiw.*

*1) American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic* _- *****_
*2) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 25* _- ****1/2+_
*3) Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 22.06* _- ****1/2+_
*4) Raw Elimination Chamber - No Way Out* _- ****1/2_
*5) Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash* _- ****1/2_
*6) KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners* _- ****1/2_
*7) KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard Of Honor* _- ****1/4+_
*8) Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH Injustice* _- ****1/4+_
*9) Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show* _- ****1/4_
*10) Young Bucks vs Motor City Machine Guns - PWG 99* _- ****1/4_


----------



## jawbreaker

If you're only looking at match quality, then sure, the Attitude Era was total shit. But what made it great was that people actually wanted to see the matches, because they cared about the characters. They cared more about the result than the match quality. If Stone Cold and somebody like Dean Malenko put on a 45-minute masterpiece, which ended with Malenko winning, nobody would be talking the next morning about how great of a match it was, what they'd be talking about is that Malenko won.

Now, if you look at a promotion like ROH, nobody really cares about the result of the match, they only care how good it is. The apparently universally loved A Cut Above main event ended in the guy the fans wanted to win losing, but nobody really cared, because he looked great in defeat and the fans got to see a good match.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah, I was talking specifically about match quality, I agree attitude era was good for character development and such.


----------



## Blasko

> All Japan and Zero-One are pretty shitty these days.


Though, All Japan's junior division was TEARING it up early this year.


----------



## PulseGlazer

My last five star match was Danielson KENTA from GBH V Night 2. The 2 closest since then were KENTA vs. Davey and Danielson vs. Morishima 1. 2005, however, Kobashi had at least four five star matches to me. Kobashi's to Kensuke matches (singles and tag) and the singles with Joe are five stars, IMO. I seem to recall another from 05, but can't think of it. A little help?


----------



## KillSteve

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Though, All Japan's junior division was TEARING it up early this year.


If you mean Kaz/Marufuji and Kaz/Minoru, I thought both were pretty bad.


----------



## MrPaiMei

PulseGlazer said:


> My last five star match was Danielson KENTA from GBH V Night 2. The 2 closest since then were KENTA vs. Davey and Danielson vs. Morishima 1. 2005, however, Kobashi had at least four five star matches to me. Kobashi's to Kensuke matches (singles and tag) and the singles with Joe are five stars, IMO. I seem to recall another from 05, but can't think of it. A little help?


AJ/Joe/Daniels?


----------



## Maxx Hero

So I did not enjoy that three way any of the three times I saw it. I have it at **** right now. I'm not a big Joe guy.


----------



## Groovemachine

I've always had the Danielson/McGuinness Unified match at *****. Emotion is what truly drives a match into five star territory for me, and this match had it in spades. When McGuinness 'hulks up' with blood streaming down his face after the sickening ringpost headbutts, I was absolutely captivated and swept up in the proceedings. Nigel's cries of anguish as Danielson hammers home the MMA elbows were also terrific.

So yeah, emotion has a lot to do with it for me. It's the reason I went ***** for HBK/Flair last year, but only ****1/2 for Taker/HBK, as I felt the WM25 match didn't have that level of emotion.


----------



## seancarleton77

Danielson/McGuinness is my Hagler/Hearns!


----------



## KillSteve

Maxx Hero said:


> So I did not enjoy that three way any of the three times I saw it. I have it at **** right now. I'm not a big Joe guy.


I'm a massive Joe fan, but the match certainly isn't five stars as far as I'm concerned. I;d say something around 4 and a 1/4 would fair. It was a great sprint, but it really stuck to the tired triple threat formula and there were a few things like the finish that felt off.

Joe vs AJ from Turning Point, ah, now there's the best TNA match ever.


----------



## Nervosa

I thought I would give my opinion on the whole 5 star debate.

I have always considered myself rather picky. I had this attitude until I really started paying attention to a lot of KillSteve's analysis, especially in relation to Japan. This was when I realized that in general, I am really not all that picky at all, by comparison. I'm still not as picky as he is, and I am more likely to give out 5*s than he is, but it certainly helped me become a bit more clear in my analysis of what to look for and what to consider. 

For example, with KENTA/Nakajima on 3/1, I gave it five stars initially, largely due to KENTA's leg folding on all the major spots, which I saw as selling. KillSteve pointed out that this is more of a 'nice touch' rather than selling, and upon watching KENTA run around so close to a workover, I have been more than willing to lower the rating...however, only down to ****3/4, as I still love the finishing stretch of counters, and the 'nice touches.'

I don't understand ANY case for Taker/Michaels being 5 stars. A match with that many botches just can't. No amount of drama can fix noticeable misses. I'm at ****1/4 at most right now. As much as I respect Steve's opinion, I have six or seven matches this year that I thought were better. 

Here's my Five Star List in the past 6 years or so:
Joe/Punk II
Joe/Kobashi in ROH
Do Fixer/Blood Generation in ROH
McGuinness/Danielson at Unified
Danielson/KENTA at Driven 
Marufuji/Kondo AJPW last year

There are a LOT of near misses, like Briscoes/MCMG and MEN's Teoh/Shinobu vs. Madoka/Mashimo, Nigel/Aries, and the first KENTA/Danielson match, but that's the list. Danielson/Morishima I is another one that is close, and if the finish was better, it would be a shoo-in. I feel like 6 in 6 years isn't bad.

Further FYI, my Match of the Year is still KENTA/Nakajima III, although I have yet to see KENTA/Davey and the TTC.

Also, KillSteve, what did you think of Davey/Tyler on a Cut Above? What's your feeling on the show as a whole?


----------



## KillSteve

Havent seen their A Cut Above match, though I thought their Proving Grounds match was really good, if not great or MOTYC, whatever, level stuff. 

Go figure, I would have 9 5 star matches from the last 9 years.


----------



## Nervosa

KillSteve said:


> Havent seen their A Cut Above match, though I thought their Proving Grounds match was really good, if not great or MOTYC, whatever, level stuff.
> 
> Go figure, I would have 9 5 star matches from the last 9 years.


List please?


----------



## KillSteve

Austin vs Rock - Wrestlemania X7
Benoit vs Angle - Royal Rumble 2003
Benoit vs Triple H vs Michaels - Wrestlemania XX
Styles vs Joe - Turning Point '05
Punk vs Joe II
Punk vs Joe III
Kobashi vs Joe
Burning vs Sternness '03
GoBashi vs Kensuke Office '05

Like I say, only two are from Japan. Wouldn't really say any of them are flawless matches, but good stuff in them pretty much overides any problems I had (which is definately the case in the WWE matches).

EDIT - Shittttt, I also forgot Joe vs Danielson from Fight Of The Century might just be that fucking good. Might as well make it 10.


----------



## Blasko

Lacks Kobashi vs. Misawa 03 among several other matches.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I would swap out either WWE match for Kobashi/Misawa, though I must say that Angle/Benoit is actually my favorite WWE match ever.


----------



## Bubz

I think Rock vs Austin from WM17 is easily 5 stars. I have never felt so much emotion towards a wrestling match.


----------



## KillSteve

Misawa vs Kobashi from '03 pales in comparison to their 90's matches. It's a great match and I do love it, but five stars? No. Too much big moves for the sake of big moves, too many unnecassary headdrops that don't get sold in a meaningful way. It pretty much breaks down at the halfway mark. Compare to the Jan '97 or '98 match... not close to that level. It is probably the most emotional match in puro history though, and I'd put in over Kobashi vs Akiyama from '04 a million times over.


----------



## Halfnelson

I like the Misawa-Kobashi match from 03 more than their matches from the nineties, and I like the Akiyama/Kobashi match from 04 even more than that but I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority with that opinion.



> Burning vs Sternness '03


Is that the match from 6-6-03?


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah, and I'm not even a fan of Honda or Saito either.


----------



## Halfnelson

I really liked that match but I actually liked tha Nagata-Taue match from the same card a bit more, but I am a big Taue mark. I know a lot of people think that the tag match is match of the decade though.

Anyway first match I watched from 09 in a while..

Devitt vs Ibushi ****

Pretty great ten minute or so match with a ton of cool spots and sequences.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah, Nagata/Taue was also some fucking epic shit. Taue's best of the decade and probably top 5 for Nagata. Hell, 6/6/03 is a contender for best single show of the decade.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

Global Hardcore Crown Openweight Title: Makoto Hashi (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi - ****

Okay, so this title can change hands on a 15 minute draw. Oh, and Kobashi can't chop for the first ten minutes of the match. This is complete with Kobashi getting warnings and even a yellow card for forgetting. Hashi is freaking brilliant, chopping away at Kobashi to get him riled up, trying to get him DQ'ed, and then jumping him after a warning. There's no question as to whether or not Kobashi will kill Hashi once the ten minutes runs down, so it's all about Hashi trying to either cheat Kobashi out of the victory or put him down hard once the openings show up. I especially like when he uses the chop-spinning back chop-Lariat combo on Kobashi for a nearfall. 

The ending is just freaking perfect. The ten minutes are running up and Hashi is chopping Kobashi, yelling a challenge for him to chop back. Kobashi ain't having it though, just taking each hit with anticipation in his eyes. When the timer goes Hashi is a freaking dead man, bringing the quiet Japanese crowd to life in a major way. I could have done without the extended nearfall sequence in the middle, but this is an awesome match in a very un-NOAH way.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ ***1/4 for that match if you ask me.


----------



## KillSteve

It wasn't a great match but it was still good times and well worth checking out.


----------



## TheUnholyDragon

That was my initial thought too, but the more I consider it, the more I like it. Hashi and Kobashi both played their roles pretty well perfectly, and there wasn't a whole ton of flaws to the match itself. Its only real limitations were those that the time and stipulation imposed upon it. I must admit, my thoughts do vary enough to put it down to ***1/2-***3/4, but it really is done so well that I stand by my rating.


----------



## volcanic

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Lacks Kobashi vs. Misawa 03 among several other matches.


Ew. 

sure it was emotional and all, but compared to 1/20/97 or even some of their subsequent bouts, it's 4.5 tops.

I can't think of very many matches from this decade I'd give a full 5 to. probably not even Joe/Kobashi. maybe Joe/Punk II. I'm pretty stingy with my 5. I have a few close 4.75's in: 

Burning vs. KO '05 
Burning vs. KO Survival Tag '08
KENTA/Ishimori vs. Marufuji/Ibushi 
Strong vs. Danielson Supercard of Honor
KENTA vs. Low Ki Final Battle
choice cuts from the Danielson/KENTA or Danielson/McGuinness series'.

call me a stickler, but my 5's include Jumbo/Tenryu and the Holy Trinity 6 man's from the early 90's. it`s a lot to ask to put any recent matches on that level.


----------



## Blasko

Comparing their matches from when Kobashi had mobility and Misawa was much more willing to throw his body away (No pun, at all) is silly. Take it for what it was worth, and that being one of the best matches of the decade. 

Another reason why it is such a great match is that it single handingly brought NOAH to a whole new world and some of the best wrestling of the decade, tbh.


----------



## S-Mac

*The Bash*
_Chris Jericho Vs Rey Mysterio **** 1/2
Just a great match and loved every second of it. Jericho has been on a tear the last couple of months and this match just shows how good he is._


----------



## seancarleton77

Kobashi vs. Misawa 1998 & 1999 were in my opinion were nothing short of masterpieces.


----------



## Groovemachine

Not sure on the policy for spoilers in terms of recent tournaments, so I'll play cautious and go with the following:

NJPW Best of the Super Jrs 2009 Final - ****1/4

Some really excellent leg work, although the recipient could have sold it more when he was mobile and running around. Might need to rewatch it, I can't tell if the tope con hilo spots made "X" look resilient and persistent or just plain stupid. The loser looked terrific in defeat, though, and actually came out better than the winner in my opinion. Well worth a watch.


----------



## seabs

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2009*

*Night Two*

*Tyler Black vs. Shingo *
_****_

*wXw World Heavyweight Title
Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson *
_****1/4_

*Night Three*

*wXw World Heavyweight Title – Elimination Rules
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Absolute Andy vs. Tyler Black *
_****_

*Sami Callihan & Big Van Walter vs. Bad Bones & Daisuke Sekimoto *
_****_


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs, any chance you could upload some more matches from those shows? I think there is just Black/Sabin, Dragon/Bones & Shingo/Younger in the indy section.


----------



## EA_GUY

*The Bash*Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio ****1/2


----------



## bisquinha

2009-01-24 – JAPW - Wild Card 5 - Hernandez vs Necro Butcher.***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH A Cut Above*

*ROH World Title Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong
_This is definitely something that everyone should check out. The match is going well until Strong hits the barricade, and at that moment I just the same feeling as when Nigel hit the barricade at Rising Above 07. The blood was insane, but it really added to the match because Roddy became so fucking INTENSE. His yelling while covered in blood was really a sight to see and from then on he wrestled the match knowing he needed to finish it before the blood loss started to get really serious, but at the same time sold that the loss of blood was really starting to affect him. Bloody Bloody match._ *****¼-****½*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Still waiting to see A Cut Above. Sounds like a terrific show.


----------



## mikytarsend

Aniversario Yang
Cheech and Clody & Incoherence vs Quacken bush and Jigsaw & TFIN
****

*Aniversario Yang
Colony vs F.i.s.t. ****1/4*


----------



## PulseGlazer

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH A Cut Above*
> 
> *ROH World Title Match*
> Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong
> _This is definitely something that everyone should check out. The match is going well until Strong hits the barricade, and at that moment I just the same feeling as when Nigel hit the barricade at Rising Above 07. The blood was insane, but it really added to the match because Roddy became so fucking INTENSE. His yelling while covered in blood was really a sight to see and from then on he wrestled the match knowing he needed to finish it before the blood loss started to get really serious, but at the same time sold that the loss of blood was really starting to affect him. Bloody Bloody match._ *****¼-****½*


I have it at 3 1/2. I think the start of the match never developed heat because of Lynn's incessant need ot have a comeback every two seconds, then after the cut, it was all finishers and kickouts without anything else going on. It was fun, but surely nothing special.


----------



## mikytarsend

Double Facture II
American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black 
****3/4

KO VS KENTA & Go Shiozaki ****1/2


----------



## Bubz

PWG DDT4 - Semi Finals - Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong) vs MCMG

Awesome match, loads of awesome double team moves and counters. Paul London on commentary was f'n hilarious!

****1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 07/10/09 - ****

This was awesome, PPV quality for sure. Jericho's relentless focus on Mysterio's back was well thought-out, adding extra significance every time the Walls of Jericho was locked in. I'm tempted to stretch it to ****1/4, although that's what I rated their match at the Bash; might need a rewatch of both.


----------



## KingKicks

^ High ***3/4 from me and my new WWE TV MOTY. Great match with Jericho no longer focusing on the mask but simply on getting his 10th IC title reign.


----------



## KillSteve

I have Christian/Swagger above it, but it's a comfy #2. Jericho came off as a genius with the way he kept cutting off all of Rey's predictable comebacks, and his frustration towards the end was great. Not as good as the Bash or ER matches, I would have liked to have seen a better finish but it was still really good.


----------



## sider

Intercontinental championship match - Smackdown 07/10/09 

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - ******


----------



## seancarleton77

Go Shiozaki vs KENTA 05/07/2009


----------



## seabs

*Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - InterContinental Championship - SD 10.07.2009*
_***3/4

No.2 WWE TV MOTY behind Christian/Swagger_


----------



## bisquinha

2009-06-13 -NJPW - Best Of The Super Juniors, Block B - Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## Kypsta

Jericho vs. Mysterio - Smackdown 7/10/09 - ****

Not the best in their series but it's been a hell of a series, so there's no shame in that.

I have Swagger/Christian at ****1/4 so that covers ECW. What's everyone's highest RAW match of the year?


----------



## erikstans07

Kypsta said:


> Jericho vs. Mysterio - Smackdown 7/10/09 - ****
> 
> Not the best in their series but it's been a hell of a series, so there's no shame in that.
> 
> *I have Swagger/Christian at ****1/4 so that covers ECW. What's everyone's highest RAW match of the year?*


1. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (6/15) ******
2. 10-Man Wrestlemania All-Star Tag Team Match (4/6) ****3/4*
3. Randy Orton vs. Triple H (Last Man Standing) (6/22) ****1/2*


----------



## Sephiroth

People are forgetting the awesomeness of John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne.


----------



## KingKicks

Kypsta said:


> I have Swagger/Christian at ****1/4 so that covers ECW. What's everyone's highest RAW match of the year?


1. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena - WWE Raw 1/12/09 - ****¾*
2. Wrestlemania All Star Tag Match - WWE Raw 4/6/09 - ****½*
3. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - WWE Raw 6/15/09 - ****½*


----------



## antoniomare007

*Go vs KENTA 5/7/09*

I liked this, really hard hitting action that slowly builds to electric last minutes.
*
Young Bucks vs MOLMF "PWG DDT4"*

The first few minutes where "meh", but then it becomes a fun spotfest with an awesome ending sequence. I enjoyed this more than the MCMG/Hybrid Dolphins match, don't really know why


----------



## seancarleton77

Motor City Machine Guns vs. Hybrid Dolphins 10 out of 11, yes 11 it's one higher than 10!


----------



## -GP-

Finally got into serious wrestling watching mood for the first time in a while today...

*American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic* - *****1/4-1/2*
For me it never got anywhere near the 5 snowflakes others are handing out.
Don't get me wrong, brilliant match, but the first few minutes just fell flat on me and while the middle part was 5* consideration-worthy, the last reel wasn't.
I was never a fan of the "stereo" stuff and the commentary didn't help either. Prazak and Lenny were calling it as if anyone could submit while the ref was clearly only focusing on Black/Eddie because they were the legal men.
Even disregarding the commentary which the wrestlers had nothing to do with, Danielson not tapping out of the last cloverleaf when his knee was so messed up threw me off, and then he went and locked Davey in cattle mutilation, completely taking him out despite of his knee that wouldn't let him hold on before, while Davey was unstopable with rage 5 seconds ago. 
Probably would've been much higher for me if they just got Danielson and Davey out of the ring for the finish and let the other guys do exactly the same thing, only without the blatant stalling in the background.
Incidentally, Davey going positively livid right before the end because they just couldn't finish it was fantastic.

Again, great match, but things just kept getting me out of it...still one of the year's best, but not ***** by quite a margin for me.


*Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 22.06 - ****1/2-3/4*
Awesome, awesome stuff. I just love the Big Guy/Little Guy vs. Big Guy/Little Guy match type.
Long story short: Big guys chop the holy hell out of each other, while the little guys kick the living daylights out of each other. Oh and they'll all occasionally mix it up and beat guys up to their heart's content regardless of weight class.
Just good ol' NOAH-style asskicking for all the family.


----------



## mikytarsend

Hybrid Dolphins vs MCMG ****1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

When is Hybrid Dolphins vs. MCMG from? I need this.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> When is Hybrid Dolphins vs. MCMG from? I need this.


DDT4. And just so you know, London was injured so Hybrid Dolphins = Danielson/Strong. It's in the indy media section.


----------



## nomedude

nice!!!


----------



## PulseGlazer

Then it isn't the goddamn Hybrid Dolphins! Sheesh! Shelley and Aries aren't the MCMG!

Still, I must see this. I'm only a slightly smaller mark for Roderick than I am for London. Danielson London epic encounter is my #2 ROH match eve and Danielson Strong from Vendetta is at worst 6 or 7.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG DDT4 (5/22/09)*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Nick & Matt Jackson (c) vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor ******

Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin *****1/2*
_Number 11 on my MOTYC list at the moment._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Nick & Matt Jackson (c) vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong *****1/4*
_Number 26 on my MOTYC list_


----------



## vivalabrave

I reeeeeeeeally need to watch the _Vendetta_ match again, because the one time I saw it I wasn't feeling it. I actually thought the SOH match blew it away, but I figure I'm in the minority for that. Haven't seen their _This Means War_ match either. Fuck, no wonder I can't catch up on this year.

Still need to see London/Danielson EE for the first time too. Platt needs to make a "Danielson in ROH" comp like...now (please). I'd be all over that.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Wow.....DDT4 sounds like one of the best shows of the year! PWG's quickly climbing up the ladder in my book


----------



## erikstans07

hurricanedarby said:


> Wow.....DDT4 sounds like one of the best shows of the year! PWG's quickly climbing up the ladder in my book


Fuck yeah. They're kickin ass this year.

EDIT: Also, I don't think it's a MOTYC or anything, but what's everyone's opinions on Cena/HHH on RAW last week? I thought it was pretty damn decent. At least ***, I gave it ***1/4. To be honest, it was better than I expected.


----------



## seancarleton77

London said Roderick was one of the Hybrid Dolphins!


----------



## jawbreaker

He went by "Roderick Swarm". I think it's officially a trio, although it would have been soooooo much better with London.


----------



## casper-21

DDT 10.05.09 - KO-D Tag Title:

Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs Francis Togo & Piza Michinoku ***1/2


DDT 31.05.09 - KO-D Openweight Title:

HARASHIMA vs KUDO ****


ZERO-1 29.04.09 - World Title:

Ryouji Sai vs Daisuke Sekimoto ***3/4


----------



## Swann

^ Agreed


----------



## KillSteve

I havent been into PWG '09 as much as others, but Dolphins vs Guns was a fucking great match. London on commentry was also amazing, it was the best I've seen the Guns look since the GTGM match with the Briscoes. 

I liked the Doplhins/Bucks match too, but I thought it went downhill after a while. The first 12 minutes or so where incredible with Danielson and Roddy murdering the Bucks in spectacular fashion, but the Bucks are pretty bland their comeback felt weak. They also survived way way too much of Danielson's finishers to the point where it was ridiculous and felt forced. Nick(?) survived 20 elbows to the head, cattle mutalation, and a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## WillTheBloody

How anyone can watch a wXw match that doesn't involve Dragon or Hero is beyond me. I _tried_ to watch Tyler Black vs SHINGO and I wanted to tear my face off. At first, I thought they'd get tired of the stupid fucking chants. About half way through, I muted the volume. During the finishing stretch, I turned it back on and found the shitbags singing the same goddamn Tyler Black tune. They then continued the laziest dualing chant I've ever heard. I think SHINGO won off of MADE IN JAPAN, but I could be wrong. The crowd KILLED this match, just like every other match. That's the last time I try and watch anything from 16 Carat or otherwise invovling those wXw cocksuckers. Fuck'em.


----------



## KillSteve

WXW have the worst crowds in wrestling history. Annoying indy chants, in aggressive German accents, mixed with huge claustrophobia. The only matches I liked from the 16 Carat Gold shows were Black/Sabin (Sabin doing the Jarrett strut was magnificent)and Shingo/Younger (which was mediocre, but it was fun seeing the DG pretty boy getting bloodied up).


----------



## jawbreaker

Is the crowd at Chikara's TWGP 08 indicative of the typical WXW crowd? Because if so, they resulted in me turning off the show halfway through the first disc.


----------



## KillSteve

Yes, usually worse. You should have kept watching for the Quack/Saint match, though.


----------



## seancarleton77

Bad crowds ruin good matches, example; iMPACT! Zone marks ruin good matches!


----------



## KingCrash

KillSteve said:


> I liked the Doplhins/Bucks match too, but I thought it went downhill after a while. The first 12 minutes or so where incredible with Danielson and Roddy murdering the Bucks in spectacular fashion, but the Bucks are pretty bland their comeback felt weak. They also survived way way too much of Danielson's finishers to the point where it was ridiculous and felt forced. Nick(?) survived 20 elbows to the head, cattle mutalation, and a whole bunch of other stuff.


It would have been better and more plausible if the Bucks had won with a roll-up and sneak out with the titles like they did with Davey/Roddy at Gentle Art. And the crowd wasn't happy with or buying the Bucks winning after the beatdown the Dolphins were giving, especially after the Bucks lost the crowd after the Bucks/Omega & Taylor match.


----------



## jawbreaker

KillSteve said:


> Yes, usually worse. You should have kept watching for the Quack/Saint match, though.


I put it back on about a month after I initially got it, just for that match. Great match, but the crowd really killed the show for me.

And I just tried watching one of Seabs' uploaded matches from the media section, and got about three minutes (and five "Tylar Blake" songs) into Black/Sabin before I gave up. How does anyone watch this?

Also, Black/Danielson vs. Richards/Edwards loses absolutely nothing on a second watch. In fact, I moved it past Davey/KENTA up to #1 on my MOTY list after a second watch.

Lastly, I'm still waiting for someone to upload the entirety of DDT4, since it's apparently just that awesome, I want to see it all. Muchas gracias to KingCrash for the two matches he put up, both of which were fantastic.


----------



## Tarfu

I absolutely hate wXw crowds. It's a shame how a good wrestling match can turn into a hellish watching experience due to those fuckheads' singalongs.

btw, should be getting DDT4 tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## seabs

*German football chants at wrestling events fucking piss me off. I hate nearly everything about wXw besides the actual wrestling. I hate Germans in general and I can say that cause I go there often enough sadly. Ugh. God I do love heel Danielson in wXw though. His victory speech after taking the title from Bad Bones is brilliant.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Seabs said:


> *German football chants at wrestling events fucking piss me off. I hate nearly everything about wXw besides the actual wrestling. I hate Germans in general and I can say that cause I go there often enough sadly. Ugh. God I do love heel Danielson in wXw though. His victory speech after taking the title from Bad Bones is brilliant.*


Ugh, now you're going to make me grit my teeth through that match just to see the promo.


----------



## peep4life

I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates the WxW crowd. It took me forever to get through the 16 Carat Gold tourney cause I can't stand the goddamn singing.


----------



## erikstans07

I've said it before in here, but I'll throw my name in there with the rest of you that hate wXw crowds. The chants are fucking annoying and it's like they don't even care about the content of the match as much as they care about giving the heel shit constantly and singing the face's name constantly.

Also, when did "you can't wrestle" and "same old shit" become a chant for heels instead of for guys that the fans actually think can't wrestle?


----------



## KingCrash

I guess they figure if it works on Danielson try it on everyone else. I guess I'm the only one that doesn't flat out hate the wXw crowd, but I'd rather have rowdy drunks then an crowd that just sits in stone cold silence the entire time. But the singalongs do get annoying and most aren't creative in the slightest.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I really like the WXW crowd. Chants don't bother me so long as they're on topic, and they're into the match, so I'm fine.


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> I reeeeeeeeally need to watch the _Vendetta_ match again, because the one time I saw it I wasn't feeling it. I actually thought the SOH match blew it away, but I figure I'm in the minority for that. Haven't seen their _This Means War_ match either. Fuck, no wonder I can't catch up on this year.
> 
> Still need to see London/Danielson EE for the first time too. Platt needs to make a "Danielson in ROH" comp like...now (please). I'd be all over that.


You can download the Epic Encounter match in Sonic's ROH Good Stuff Thread. It's absolutely amazing.

And, yeah, you need to see This Means War before Vendetta. It's the same reason Joe vs. Punk 2 isn't as good unless you've seen 1. I liked SCOH Roderick Danielson less than most, mostly because Danielson controlled so much I just couldn't buy Roderick having a chance as winning. It felt like Vendetta minus Backstory plus 25 mins.


----------



## WillTheBloody

PulseGlazer said:


> I really like the WXW crowd. Chants don't bother me so long as they're on topic, and they're into the match, so I'm fine.


Go listen to that crowd during Black/SHINGO. It's noise for the sake of fucking noise. Better yet, I'll sum it up for you! I'll even add colors so they look like tiny German flags!

*Bell rings and the match begins.*
SHITBAGS: Ty-Ler Blaaaack. Tyyyyyyyler Blaaaaaaaack!
OTHERS SHITBAGS: SHING-GO! SHING-GO! SHING-GO!

**bizarre three second pause**
SHITBAGS: Lazy version of the previous chant.
OTHERS SHITBAGS: Lazy version of the previous chant.

**bizarre three second pause**
SHITBAGS: Lazier version of the previous chant.
OTHERS SHITBAGS: Lazier version of the previous chant.

**bizarre three second pause**
SHITBAGS: Even lazier version of the previous chant.
OTHERS SHITBAGS: Even lazier version of the previous chant.

Extend this over a half-hour, and you've got my version of hell: two young, exciting wrestlers meeting one-on-one for the first time...in front of loud, dumbfuck Germans.


----------



## erikstans07

WillTheBloody said:


> Go listen to that crowd during Black/SHINGO. It's noise for the sake of fucking noise. Better yet, I'll sum it up for you! I'll even add colors so they look like tiny German flags!
> 
> *Bell rings and the match begins.*
> SHITBAGS: Ty-Ler Blaaaack. Tyyyyyyyler Blaaaaaaaack!
> OTHERS SHITBAGS: SHING-GO! SHING-GO! SHING-GO!
> 
> **bizarre three second pause**
> SHITBAGS: Lazy version of the previous chant.
> OTHERS SHITBAGS: Lazy version of the previous chant.
> 
> **bizarre three second pause**
> SHITBAGS: Lazier version of the previous chant.
> OTHERS SHITBAGS: Lazier version of the previous chant.
> 
> **bizarre three second pause**
> SHITBAGS: Even lazier version of the previous chant.
> OTHERS SHITBAGS: Even lazier version of the previous chant.
> 
> Extend this over a half-hour, and you've got my version of hell: two young, exciting wrestlers meeting one-on-one for the first time...in front of loud, dumbfuck Germans.


This. There are PLENTY, and when I say plenty, I mean shitloads of crowds that can do a whole bunch of chants and be a good crowd.

The wXw crowds are chanting, doing sing-a-longs, etc just for the hell of it, because they think they have to. They don't seem like they're into the match. The wrestlers could be standing in the ring doing nothing for 20 minutes and the fans would still be chanting and having a good time. It doesn't seem like they care about the wrestling aspect at all. They don't react to any of the action, whatsoever.

It also doesn't help that wXw sets it up to where the fans fuckin surround the ring, preventing the matches to become versatile.


----------



## vivalabrave

PulseGlazer said:


> You can download the Epic Encounter match in Sonic's ROH Good Stuff Thread. It's absolutely amazing.
> 
> And, yeah, you need to see This Means War before Vendetta. It's the same reason Joe vs. Punk 2 isn't as good unless you've seen 1. I liked SCOH Roderick Danielson less than most, mostly because Danielson controlled so much I just couldn't buy Roderick having a chance as winning. It felt like Vendetta minus Backstory plus 25 mins.


Actually, I did find it via Seabs download in the media section the other day and I threw it on a disc with about 5 more hours of other Danielson stuff I haven't seen.

I have a really shitty download of their TMW match on a data disc somewhere in my place. I'll no doubt check it out when I rewatch their series. When that will be, I couldn't tell you. I'm on an NWA fix currently and I really have no interest in ROH at the moment. Seeing Dragon and Strong spit and stiff each other might change my mind though.


----------



## jawbreaker

erikstans07 said:


> This. There are PLENTY, and when I say plenty, I mean shitloads of crowds that can do a whole bunch of chants and be a good crowd.
> 
> The wXw crowds are chanting, doing sing-a-longs, etc just for the hell of it, because they think they have to. They don't seem like they're into the match. The wrestlers could be standing in the ring doing nothing for 20 minutes and the fans would still be chanting and having a good time. It doesn't seem like they care about the wrestling aspect at all. They don't react to any of the action, whatsoever.
> 
> It also doesn't help that wXw sets it up to where the fans fuckin surround the ring, preventing the matches to become versatile.


Fans who try to get themselves over before the actual wrestling are the worst fans in the world. As are fans who misuse chants, or have stupid chants. I'm looking at you, Impact Zone.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I personally love the German crowds, so much energy. Hero/Danielson would be nothing (well still good, but not as good)without the crowd. The fans right up against the ring is great. It also adds a unique dimension. Even in Black/Shingo it was good. Far better than ROH crowds.


----------



## seancarleton77

I have disagree with Maxx, I think ROH crowds (Toronto, the U.K. & New York anyway)have more energy than any crowd today but All Japan during the 80's & 90's had the best crowds ever!


----------



## antoniomare007

Korakuen Hall = G.O.A.T crowd


----------



## Sephiroth

New York ROH crowds fucking suck. Watch Final Battle 2007 or Glory by Honor VI: Night Two.

Edit: AND they fucking ruined TP throwing for the rest of us.


----------



## -GP-

Meh, i don't watch enough wXw to flat out hate their crowds and i actually loved them on at least a couple of occasions (Hero/Danielson being the obvious one), so i'd say they're just more extreme versions of other crowds - depending on the match, they're either perfect or horrible, no middle ground.

While on the subject of crowds, there is nothing worse for me right now than "This is awesome". 
Fair game if you wanna show your appreciation after the match is over, but breaking up the match dynamic to throw in a smarky chant...just no.

The only thing i hate more than that are the stupid "You fucked up" chants when something legitimately dangerous happens. I mean somebody just landed on his head, nearly broke his neck and some nimrod decides to start a "you fucked up" chant to make fun of him?


----------



## bme

> While on the subject of crowds, there is nothing worse for me right now than "This is awesome".


the Imapct Zone killed that chant when they'd chant it after a boring sequence of moves follow by a random spot.

what gets me thou is the "Fuck ___" chants.
does anyone honestly think that chanting things like "fuck wrestlemania" is gonna make the match happening at that moment or the promotion itself any better.
i'm starting to believe that the biggest TNA/ROH fans are only fans because of their dislike for the WWE.

_____________________________________

(except for one or two occasions) the ROH crowds suck.

i've only seen one WXW show but i think the setting in wxw is cool, the crowd always hyped but like others have said the crowd being right up against the ring hinders alot of action.

i did'nt like the Danielson/Strong SCOH match.
danielson controlled the match way too much (just applying one submission after another) & the match itself was too long.

(i have'nt seen the Joe/Punk matches) but i don't like 60+ min matches. 
i get bored as hell watches them and don't understand how a match going 20+ mins makes it an automatic awesome match.
i'm starting to lose interest in PWNoah because of the constant 30+ min singles matches have keep having.


----------



## seancarleton77

60 minutes is too long unless we are talking THE Iron Man match or Dragon vs. Joe at Fight of the Century! for an epic now 10 minutes is too short 15-25 is perfect, of course tag matches should always go longer because there are more options then.


----------



## jawbreaker

I loved the "Fuck WrestleMania" chants in the Davey/KENTA match at SCOH. Just think about it, people came in to Houston to see WrestleMania, paid probably a few hundred dollars to see it, decided they'd go to ROH for the hell of it, and were absolutely blown away.

I can stand the "This is awesome" chants if it's during a logical point in the match (i.e. when the two wrestlers are struggling to get back to their feet) and at something that actually is awesome (i.e. not a random TNA spot).


----------



## KingKicks

jawbreaker said:


> I loved the "Fuck WrestleMania" chants in the Davey/KENTA match at SCOH. Just think about it, people came in to Houston to see WrestleMania, paid probably a few hundred dollars to see it, decided they'd go to ROH for the hell of it, and were absolutely blown away.


Those chants were alot of fun live because literally everyone was chanting it, and at the time I was struggling to remember the Wrestlemania card aside from HBK/Taker :side:


----------



## seancarleton77

If Shawn had not faced Taker at Wrestlemania the card would have looked like a TNA pay per view!


----------



## milkman7

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Extreme Rules
****

Great finish.


----------



## dele

KillSteve said:


> WXW have the worst crowds in wrestling history. Annoying indy chants, in aggressive German accents, mixed with huge claustrophobia. The only matches I liked from the 16 Carat Gold shows were Black/Sabin (Sabin doing the Jarrett strut was magnificent)and Shingo/Younger (which was mediocre, but it was fun seeing the DG pretty boy getting bloodied up).





antoniomare007 said:


> Korakuen Hall = G.O.A.T crowd





-GP- said:


> While on the subject of crowds, there is nothing worse for me right now than "This is awesome".


All of these are QFT


----------



## erikstans07

I don't think ROH crowds suck at all. "This is awesome" is fine with me, as long as the match is "awesome", which it usually is if they're chanting that. I don't like when any crowds chant "you fucked up" though. "Fuck Wrestlemania" was a completely just chant. It was awesome. Perfect timing.

Now at The Hunt Begins, that crowd sucked.

Now wXw crowds, it's completely true to say that they suck. We've been over this in here, so I'm not even going to explain myself.

But sometimes, I think people are WAY too critical of perfectly fine crowds.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> I don't think ROH crowds suck at all. "This is awesome" is fine with me, as long as the match is "awesome", which it usually is if they're chanting that. I don't like when any crowds chant "you fucked up" though. "Fuck Wrestlemania" was a completely just chant. It was awesome. Perfect timing.
> 
> Now at The Hunt Begins, that crowd sucked.
> 
> Now wXw crowds, it's completely true to say that they suck. We've been over this in here, so I'm not even going to explain myself.
> 
> But sometimes, I think people are WAY too critical of perfectly fine crowds.


I can't even decide which kind of crowd I'd prefer to watch...wXw or The Hunt Begins :lmao


----------



## erikstans07

I'd much rather have The Hunt Begins, they became a little better as the night went on.

Hey, did someone say Mickie James is fat? Why else would you put "Fat?" under her picture.


----------



## KingKicks

Actually that is true, they did get better towards the end of the main event.

Indeed someone did say she was fat. In the picture thread of last night's divas match.


----------



## dele

erikstans07 said:


> I don't think ROH crowds suck at all.


They're not terrible, but a few ROH fans make the lot of you look like jackasses.


----------



## jawbreaker

Benjo™ said:


> I can't even decide which kind of crowd I'd prefer to watch...wXw or The Hunt Begins :lmao


The Hunt Begins crowd at least let you concentrate on the match and didn't detract from it.


----------



## seancarleton77

TNA chants are the worst!


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH A Cut Above (4/24/09)*

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
_Very, very solid title match. There wasn't anything wrong with it. I think the wrestling, flow & quality merits ***1/2, but I had to bump it up to ***3/4, due to the blood loss and emotion on Roderick's part. I might give it **** upon a second viewing._


----------



## -GP-

Benjo™ said:


> Indeed someone did say she was fat. In the picture thread of last night's divas match.


Mickie over Ironing Board McCool any day of the week tbh.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH A Cut Above (4/24/09)*

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black *****1/4*
_Wow, what a match this is. A lot better than the Proving Ground match this year. That's saying something, because that was real good too. This is currently number 31 on my MOTYC list, which I will post once I'm completely caught up on everything I need to see. Pretty sure Davey's gonna run away with my WOTY award._


----------



## kwjr86

Cant wait to see Davey/Tyler II sounds awesome.


----------



## erikstans07

kwjr86 said:


> Cant wait to see Davey/Tyler II sounds awesome.


Actually, it dawned on me today. I forgot it's Davey/Tyler III, if you count their match at PWG One Hundred. Pretty awesome 3-match series if you ask me.

EDIT: And yeah, that match at A Cut Above was sweet. A lot happened in those 15 minutes, which was a perfect runtime for it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

*****3/4 Aoki+Ibushi vs. KENTA+Ishimori (7.12.09)*

So I always thought that Aoki blew in the ring. Damn was I wrong. He did fantastic offense and defence with great selling an limb work. He was the glue of this match. Also, Ishimori has ruled this year. In the past he has been bland and generic. Now he has charisma and is ruling the world. I really would like to see a solid Ishimori and Aoki program later this year.

So far this year I have 16 matches rated over ****...

****3/4 Aoki+Ibushi vs. KENTA+Ishimori (7.12.09)
****3/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3.1.09)
****1/2 Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5.30.09)
****1/2 Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori (4.5.09)
****1/2 Osirian Portal vs. The Colony (1.24.09)
****1/2 Masters Of 1000 Holds vs. Team Uppercut
****1/2 Shawn Micheals vs. The Undertaker
****1/4 Richards/Edwards vs. Danielson/Black (Tag Title Classic)
****1/4 KENTA vs. Davey Richards (4.3.09)
****1/4 Steen/Generico vs. Richards/Edwards (Tables)
****1/4 Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (6.6.09)
****1/4 Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries (PWG Ninety-Nine)
****1/4 KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1.25.09)
****1/4 KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2.11.09)
**** KENTA+Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki+Katsuhiko Nakajima (6.22.09)
**** KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (6.4.09)

16 matches that came from 7 different promotions. Right now I have NOAH as company of the year. KENTA, Ibushi, and Ishimori are all in the running for WOTY right now.


----------



## peep4life

Just watched Kenta Vs Davey Richards and it gets the full five from me. I'm kind of a star whore, but still that match was all kinds of awesome. Kenta is my wrestler of the year thus far.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am not a big fan of Koji Kanemoto, he is good and all but all of his matches are pretty much identical and for his age good but he is no KENTA Ibushi or Nakajima, Koji is what Bret Hart said Ric Flair is, he has a boring routine and he never looks like he is going to lose ala John Cena.


----------



## jawbreaker

Here's my full list. Admittedly, there's plenty of stuff I haven't seen that I probably should.

1.	American Wolves vs. Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson, ROH Tag Title Classic, *****
2.	Davey Richards vs. KENTA, ROH Supercard of Honor IV, *****
3.	The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels, WWE WrestleMania XXV, *****
4.	KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, NOAH 3/1, ****3/4
5.	Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima, ROH Final Battle 2008, ****1/2
6.	Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson, CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night 2, ****1/2
7.	Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, ROH Supercard of Honor IV, ****1/2
8.	Team Uppercut vs. The Masters of a Thousand Holds, CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night 2, ****1/2
9.	Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness, ROH Rising Above 2008, ****1/2 
10.	Young Bucks vs. Motor City Machine Guns, PWG Ninety-Nine, ****1/4
11.	Paul London and the Young Bucks vs. Scott Lost, Joey Ryan, and Karl Anderson, PWG Express Written Consent, ****1/4
12.	American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico, 5/30 ROH on HDnet, ****1/4
13.	Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio, WWE The Bash, ****1/4
14.	Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards vs. El Generico and KENTA, ROH Steel City Clash, ****1/4
15.	Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2008, Night 2, ****1/4
16.	Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho, WWE Judgment Day, ****1/4
17.	Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. The Young Bucks, PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies, ****
18.	Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn, 6/6 ROH on HDnet, ****
19.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji, ROH Final Battle 2008, ****
20.	Edge vs. John Cena (Last Man Standing), WWE Backlash, ****
21.	American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico, ROH Motor City Madness 2009, ****
22.	Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson, ROH Steel City Clash, ****
23.	KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki, NOAH 1/25, ****


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH The Homecoming II (4/25/09)*

*2 out of 3 Falls for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe *****1/2*
_Loved this match. Very, very stiff. There was a lot happening in the ring. Some awesome spots. Pretty sweet match, definitely a must-see, IMO. Number 14 on my MOTYC list._

*ROH World Championship*
Jerry Lynn (c) vs. Colt Cabana ****3/4*


----------



## Unprettier9000

i dont watch indy wrestling and i think its just waste of time if i do.

TOP 10 MOTYC (double double e)
1. jericho vs rey JDAY ****1/2
2. cena vs edge ****1/2
3. sd elimination chamber ****1/2
4. jericho vs rey the bash ****1/4
5. shawn vs taker wm 25 ****1/4
6. raw elimination chamber ****1/4
7. swagger vs christian ecw II ****
8-10. TBD

ehh i still cant decide..


----------



## WillTheBloody

Unprettier9000 said:


> i dont watch indy wrestling and i think its just waste of time if i do.


You're in. The wrong. Section.

You want the E section; you'll recognise it by it's pointless, everpresent _Orton vs Cena_ threads, bizarre questions that seem to answer themselves, and rediculous chatter about how Christian is "underused". Go there. Quickly.

If you can't even be bothered to decide an 8 thru 10 on a post with the label "TOP 10 MOTYC (double double e)", you belong with the children in the ball pits. Don't forget to take off your fucking shoes.


----------



## seancarleton77

Double Double E had arguably the best match since... EVER with Michaels vs. Taker, TNA would be the weaker promotion for MOTYC this year and last and 2007 and 2006 not WWE.


----------



## Nervosa

seancarleton77 said:


> Double Double E had arguably the best match since... EVER with Michaels vs. Taker, TNA would be the weaker promotion for MOTYC this year and last and 2007 and 2006 not WWE.


Doesn't make Unprettier's post any less ridiculous. 

Also, Shawn vs. Taker is not even close to 'best match since ever.' It's not even best match since February.


----------



## KillSteve

What is then?


----------



## Kypsta

I understand not watching indy shows because they aren't your cup of tea (though they are hardly a waste of time), but 1. This is the indy section and 2. Your rating choices don't even make a lot of sense. For example, rating the Smackdown EC over Taker/Michaels.

If you want to just rate WWE matches, there's a thread for that in WWE General.


----------



## seabs

*Taiji Ishimori vs Ricky Marvin - NOAH 18.05.2009*
_I normally get annoyed when I hear people constantly saying how juniors try to do to much and work matches that are too long but this was just all wrong. These two should be having a 15 minute sprint not a half hour mat wrestling match. The mat wrestling itself was good but they used the same formula 3 times in the match. Some submissions, big spot outside, opponent takes ages to get back in the ring. And again. The slow pace really didn't work and it just wasn't the type of match they should be working. The wrestling itself was okay though. Not a MOTYC like people in here have said so.

***1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger - NJPW BOSJ 13.06.2009*
_Really enjoyed this. Kota's leg selling is always fantastic and is no different here. Brilliantly consistent and consistently brilliant. Had a nice youngster trying to get one over the veteran feel to the match.

***3/4_

*Koji Kanemoto vs Prince Devitt - BOSJ Final - NJPW BOSJ 14.06.2009*
_Really disliked Devitt before this match but he's turned me around now. He's been far from impressive in everything else I've seen him in ... till now. He really puts everything into it and bumps like it's the end of the world. The 1st dive to the outside came off superbly. BOSJ Final and it felt like one. Had a great big match importance feel about it. Kanemoto is great as always and was probably the reason Devitt did so well in the match. One of the best New Japan matches I've seen in a long while personally.

****+_


----------



## KingKicks

^ I am going to have to check out all 3 of those.

*ROH The Homecoming II*

*2 out of 3 falls for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe *****¼*


----------



## erikstans07

*NOAH (1/25/09)*

Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2*
_Very fun match. Everyone worked very well with each other._


*NOAH (3/1/09)*

Mitsuharu Misawa, Yoshinari Ogawa & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Bison Smith, Doug Williams & Akitoshi Saito ******

Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection AT *****1/4*

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. KENTA *****3/4*

*GHC Heavyweight Championship*
Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Jun Akiyama ******


*NOAH (3/15/09)*

Jun Akiyama & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Makoto Hashi ****1/2*


----------



## Nervosa

KillSteve said:


> What is then?


Of course I know you don't agree, but I'm still on the KENTA/Nakajima 3/1 train. But even so, I put a lot of matches above Taker/Michaels like Davey/KENTA, Shiozaki/KENTA vs. KO tag match, or even the World Title 4-way from ROH. 

Honestly Steve, I don't know how you can justify a match with that many sloppy places so very high. I understand the power of the icon vs. icon dynamic, but the match is just so sloppy. I felt like the Upppercut/1000 holds match had more of an epic feel to it than this did, and it got the same rating, in my opinion.


----------



## mateuspfc

Seabs said:


> *Koji Kanemoto vs Prince Devitt - BOSJ Final - NJPW BOSJ 14.06.2009*
> _Really disliked Devitt before this match but he's turned me around now. He's been far from impressive in everything else I've seen him in ... till now. He really puts everything into it and bumps like it's the end of the world. The 1st dive to the outside came off superbly. BOSJ Final and it felt like one. Had a great big match importance feel about it. Kanemoto is great as always and was probably the reason Devitt did so well in the match. One of the best New Japan matches I've seen in a long while personally.
> 
> ****+_


I really liked this match too, but went with ***3/4, mainly because of Devitt's bad selling of the leg. On the first dive, he returned to the ring at 19, and could barely stand at the leg, and after some leg work from Kanemoto, suddenly the leg became to do very well again. It was a small section of the match, but I felt a little bit confused about, and I thought it could play a very important part in the match, if done well. Anyway, the match was great, even with such a mistake, and I really felt that Devitt could've done it. Maybe next year, I really like the guy.


----------



## seancarleton77

Devitt should have won that Final!

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (c) vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Prince Devitt 9.5 out of 11.


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH Summer Navigation 2009 - 07/12/09*

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Yoshinobu Kanemaru *****1/4*

KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Kota Ibushi & Atsushi Aoki *****1/2*


----------



## Blasko

erikstans07 said:


> *GHC Heavyweight Championship*
> Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Jun Akiyama ******


 Wooooooooooah. 

Barely over *** 1/4, tbh.


----------



## Derek

I wouldn't even give it ***.


----------



## Blasko

Someone isn't a fan of generic host fest, are we?


----------



## Derek

I gave it **3/4.

I'm not a huge Kenskay fan, and Akiyama is hit or miss at this point in his career.


----------



## Blasko

Akiyama can be the man when he sees fit

Not in this match, tho.


----------



## erikstans07

Meh, I really liked the match. I was pretty stoned though .

Anyway, since there's no HDNet show thread for tonight. I'll say in here that Young Bucks vs. Silas Young & Bobby Fish was pretty surprisingly awesome. Like 6 minutes long, but they fit in a lot of action. Not MOTYC worthy, but worth seeing, IMO. ***3/4*

I'm still watching the show, so that's all I've seen so far. I'm sure the 6-man tag is going to be awesome also.


----------



## seancarleton77

Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Yoshinobu Kanemaru gets 4 stars from me


----------



## fink

Is there any love for sabin vs shelly from genesis in january?


----------



## seancarleton77

Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin **** if the finish was better ****1/4 to ****1/2.


----------



## KillSteve

Nervosa said:


> Honestly Steve, I don't know how you can justify a match with that many sloppy places so very high. I understand the power of the icon vs. icon dynamic, but the match is just so sloppy. I felt like the Upppercut/1000 holds match had more of an epic feel to it than this did, and it got the same rating, in my opinion.


Eh, there wasnt that much sloppyness. The dive spots were weird but added a TONNE of drama so I can forgive them. There was also the botched Michaels DDT and...?

I agree Uppercut/1000 Holds was also amazing and is my #2. Loved it.




And yeah Akiyama/Sasaki blew chunks. One or two nice exchanges but most of the match was restholds and lying around. Akiyama chosing to phone it in during a title match was pretty WTF.


----------



## Nervosa

To me, Michaels checking up on the superkick, and Taker falling is a botch. People played it off as intentionay but even Ross had to cover and acted like it hit Taker in the chest.


----------



## mateuspfc

*NJPW 07/05/09*
*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley (c) vs. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi *****1/4*


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Ditto, man that was a good match, why did Devitt have to lose to a dinosaur at the Best of the Super Juniors again?

Chris Hero & The American Wolves vs. KENTA, Kevin Steen & El Generico I change my rating to 3 and 3/4 stars.


----------



## erikstans07

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors XVI (6/2/09)*

AKIRA vs. Black Tiger ****1/4*

Kota Ibushi vs. Taichi ****1/2*
_This might have been better than I gave it credit for. I'll probably give it another watch later._


*NOAH (6/4/09)*

Chris Hero vs. Go Shiozaki ****3/4*


----------



## mateuspfc

seancarleton77 said:


> ^ Ditto, man that was a good match, why did Devitt have to lose to a dinosaur at the Best of the Super Juniors again?


I don't have idea, man... Devitt has been kicking ass this year, and I think that giving him the win would be awesome not only for his career, but for New Japan aswell. Kanemoto isn't going anywhere with the win, and even though I like the guy, Devitt has a bright future ahead of him, and now would be a great time for a Jr. Heavyweight Title run. Well, maybe later this year, he deserves it.


----------



## Mark.

*Chris Hero & American Wolves vs KENTA, Kevin Steen & El Generico* - ***3/4

This week's six-man was the best HDNet main event since the fourway for the title. It was awesome. Everyone was great in it (except maybe Generico, he's been awfully spotty lately) and it was exciting as anything. KENTA was probably the best thing in this match. Every time he was in the ring, I suddenly wanted to see him in a singles match with Hero, one with Edwards and a rematch with Davey. The interactions with Davey were great.

Hardly MOTY material, but I thought worth a mention.


----------



## KingKicks

Mark. said:


> *Chris Hero & American Wolves vs KENTA, Kevin Steen & El Generico* - ***3/4
> 
> This week's six-man was the best HDNet main event since the fourway for the title. It was awesome. Everyone was great in it (except maybe Generico, he's been awfully spotty lately) and it was exciting as anything. KENTA was probably the best thing in this match. Every time he was in the ring, I suddenly wanted to see him in a singles match with Hero, one with Edwards and a rematch with Davey. The interactions with Davey were great.
> 
> Hardly MOTY material, but I thought worth a mention.


Agreed on the rating. After watching it, I'm very confident that Hero/KENTA and Edwards/KENTA will be happening the next time KENTA is on HDNet.


----------



## Mark.

I dunno about Edwards, but a match with Hero certainly does seem likely and if Hero keeps up his recent streak of greatness, no doubt it'll be worth seeing.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards vs. KENTA III at Final Battle possibly, that would be sweet!


----------



## antoniomare007

> why did Devitt have to lose to a dinosaur at the Best of the Super Juniors again?


i think that they are building Devitt up for a Jr. Title Match at the 1/4 Dome show against Kanemoto (who's probably gonna beat Tiger Mask for the strap)


----------



## seancarleton77

As long as Devitt goes over in the end and NJPW doesn't Vince Devitt!


----------



## mateuspfc

*NJPW 02/15/09*
*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura *****1/4*


----------



## KingCrash

erikstans07 said:


> Meh, I really liked the match. I was pretty stoned though .
> 
> Anyway, since there's no HDNet show thread for tonight. I'll say in here that Young Bucks vs. Silas Young & Bobby Fish was pretty surprisingly awesome. Like 6 minutes long, but they fit in a lot of action. Not MOTYC worthy, but worth seeing, IMO. ***3/4*
> 
> I'm still watching the show, so that's all I've seen so far. I'm sure the 6-man tag is going to be awesome also.


I thought the match was bad and didn't really showcase the Bucks. Plus should they really have trouble with a team that's never tagged before. Plus the crowd being dead the entire show didn't help matters.

The Six man main event was good though and the only thing good about the show besides Jimmy's goodbye promo :sad:. KENTA/Hero's going to happen the night Eddie Kingston's not there to further the feud and he'll probably be in a tag match the other night.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Kanemoto is not a dinosaur. He is amazing. And other really good adjectives. Like awesome. And Fantastical. He gets better every year.

Also. For once I have a match higher than erikstan07, I have Hero/Go at ****. Good hard hitting match. Hero rocks the world again. Go does his job. If only Pearce would push Hero better.


----------



## KillSteve

Kanemoto really had no business winning the BOSJ, especially since he just lost his title shot today against Tiger, no it's not as if Devitt will get that win back in a decent manner. Why they had Koji win when Devitt was going to win the Jr Tag belts is beyond me.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Dragon Gate - 7/19/2009
*Brave Gate* vs *Dream Gate*: Naruki Doi vs CIMA - *****1/4*

I'll start off by saying that I do not care for CIMA. He couldn't sell a gunshot wound, let alone a DDT. His offense makes little sense and, upon facing him, most guys end up buried under his antics. That being said: he made Doi look like a fucking world beater.

The story goes that CIMA, upon a challenge from Doi for a Title vs Title match, accepted, though he looked beyond apprehensive. He knew what was at stake. The pre-match stuff really made the title match seem epic, and both guys knew that expectations would be high.

Doi works over the knee, which, I swear to Joe Pesci, CIMA actually sells pretty damn well. Doi, on the other hand, was much spottier selling his back, but the guy's meant to be a beast, so it works out fine. This was loads better than Doi/Yoshino from last month, simply because the selling really worked for me. Yoshino no-sold an Avalanche Doi 555. Yeah.



Spoiler: The Finish



Both traded big moves, but it was the _way_ they did so that really clicked. CIMA destroys Doi with a ton of stuff, capping it off with his new match killer, Meteora...which Doi kicks out of! He's the first to do so I believe. Doi comes back with the sliding kick and CIMA practically begs for more. Doi obliges, and puts CIMA away with a Muscular Bomb. Yeah, that's right: one. Not two or three. It took only one. Doi looks godly and CIMA is humbled to the point of tears in his defeat. It was a sight.


Truthfully, I might be underrating this. The drama was great and the action was suberb. I had VERY low expectations for this, so maybe that helped. This is Doi's best title defense so far, and by far the best singles match I've seen from CIMA since he faced Bryan Danielson. Hopefully, this will turn things around for CIMA because, if he continues to wrestle like this, I won't be able to deny him his due.


----------



## seancarleton77

I believe Jenna vs. Sharmell should be nominated for WMOTY!


----------



## kingofkings86

My list updated:

1) Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA (ROH 7th Anniversary Show)
2) KENTA vs Davey Richards (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)
3) Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH Southern Navigation 22/6/2009)
4) American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (ROH Tag Title Classic)
5) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
6) Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis 2009)
7) El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw (CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 - Night 2, Rey de Voladores Semifinal)
8) Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards vs KENTA & El Generico (ROH Steel City Clash)
9) Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
10) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania XXV)
11) Naomichi Marufuji vs Kaz Hayashi (AJPW 6/2/2009)
12) Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II)
13) KENTA vs Ricky Marvin (NOAH 4/6/2009)
14) Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash)
15) Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs. Atsushi Aoki & KENTA (SEM/Kensuke Office 16/1/2009)
16) Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi (DDT 22/2/2009)
17) Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru (AJPW Pro Wrestling Love in Ryogoku Vol.7)
18) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2009)
19) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
20) Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush, Jorge Rivera & Johnny Saint (CHIKARA King of Trios - Night 2)
21) Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka (BJW 26/3/2009)
22) Kota Ibushi vs Taiji Ishimori (DDT 5/4/2009)
23) HARASHIMA & Toru Owashi vs Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega (DDT 24/1/2009)
24) Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa (BJW 13/2/2009)
25) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle (NJPW Resolution 2009)
26) Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)
27) Steenerico vs American Wolves (ROH 7th Anniversary Show)
28) The Osirian Portal vs Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush (CHIKARA Behind the 8 Ball)
29) Bryan Danielson vs El Generico (ROH Proving Ground 2009 - Night 2)
30) The Osirian Portal vs The Colony (CHIKARA Revelation X 2009)
31) Jun Akiyama vs KENTA (NOAH - KENTA produce CROSSROAD 17/5/2009))
32) Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn (ROH Motor City Madness 2009)
33) Player Dos vs Kota Ibushi (CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3 - Rey de Voladores Final)
34) Jerry Lynn vs Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet 6/6/2009)
35) Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa (BJW 12/3/2009)
36) Kota Ibushi vs Koji Kanemoto (NJPW Best of Super Jr. 30/5/2009)
37) Nigel McGuinness vs Brent Albright (ROH Proving Ground Night 1)
38) Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries (ROH Caged Collision 2009)
39) Paul London & The Young Bucks vs The Dynasty & Karl Anderson (PWG Express Written Consent)
40) CIMA, Gamma, KAGETORA vs. Taku Iwasa, Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate 15/4/2009)
41) Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Full Circle)
42) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH 25/1/2009)
43) Daisuke Sekimoto & Mammoth Sasaki vs Ryuji Ito & Shuji Ishikawa (BJW 13/2/2009)
44) CIMA vs Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
45) Masato Tanaka vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III)
46) Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
47) Drake Younger vs Dingo (CZW Blood Pressure: Rising)
48) Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Rikio vs Takeshi Morishima & Takashi Sugiura (NOAH - KENTA produce CROSSROAD 17/5/2009)
49) Corporal Robinson vs Masada (IWA-MS King of the Deathmatches 2009 - Night 2)
50) Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW New Japan Cup 15/3/2009)


----------



## KingCrash

*NJPW 7/5/09*

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles
MCMG vs. Devitt/Taguchi - **** - ****1/4

Very good match and easily match of the show. Better then the first one and makes me wish for a third in the series. Shame that outside of TNA the Guns are fantastic but inside they're basically cannon fodder outside the X-Division.


----------



## -Mystery-

KENTA, Generico, & Steen/American Wolves & Hero was all sorts of awesome. ****-****1/4. Legit.


----------



## kwjr86

I agree,


*ROH on HDNet: 07/18/09*
KENTA, Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards - ****


----------



## Punk2710

BJW, 7/12/09
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title, Scaffold Death Match ~ one night carnival again: Yuko Miyamoto © vs. Masashi Takeda


pretty sick match with lots of blood and pretty nice scaffold Spots ****1/4


----------



## dele

BJW 7/12/2009
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Match, Construction Site Death Match ~one night carnival again~

Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs Masashi Takeda

****1/4

Wow, I wasn't expecting this to be as awesome as it was. The feud between these two has been festering for almost 4 months, and they just tore into each other for almost 30 minutes straight. Miyamoto was great in showing his insane tolerance for pain and Takeda was freaking amazing as well. Takeda is something special and BJW knows it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Open the Triangle Gate Title: Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk & PAC vs Dragon Kid, Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa


----------



## Maxx Hero

I don't see how the Triangle gate match was a MOTYC. It was one of the best six man's DG has had in quite some time and was fun, I have it at ***1/2. Everything that happened in the match had no rhyme or reason, it was just a good series of non stop moves.

I must say though 3 things. First, I am so glad Tozawa has lost all that weight, because it has made him watchable again. Second, PAC is improving leaps and bounds. He still has zero psychology on putting together a match, but he at least knows how to pop a crowd and more important when to pop them. Lastly, when will Iwasa get the Dream Gate? He is so perfect. He has charisma, in ring talent, and something no one else in Dragon Gate has...consistency. He would be a great champion.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just wanted to nominate a DG match I have actually watched!


----------



## dele

BJW 7/12/2009 Ladder Death Match

Takashi Sasaki vs isami Kodaka

***3/4

Nice blow off to a feud that's been off and on for a year and has been going real strong for the last 4 months. Loses a bit of steam in the end, which is why it doesn't break the 4 star barrier.


----------



## Nervosa

Ibushi/Aoki vs. KENTA/Ishimori
****1/2

Man, was this fun! High flying with a lot of thought put into it and a crazy awesome finish. I really don't enjoy Ishimori very much, but his exchanges with Ibushi were incredible. Ibushi has now had enough exposure to his signature spots that people can ooh and ahh when they are countered, and he is smart enough to have intricate setups for them, as well. Very much a coming out match for Aoki, who was given the chance to shine. Ibushi's big tackle of Ishimori for the save was EPIC, and I'm glad they actually made it pay off, too. How funny was Ishimori running up after the match going....WTF...KENTA, I'm pretty sure I'm the fall guy on the team.

Here's what I like best abotu this match: it feels like they never even hit high gear. They kinda teased Ishimori and KENTA's finisher, but Ibushi had a lot of his signature stuff that was never pulled out. It feels like these guys had a lot more of their respective movesets to work through. If there is a rematch down the line, which I would think there has to be, these guys still have a lot of stuff left. Awesome match that everyone should check out.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG DDT4 (5/22/09)*

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) ****3/4*

Dark & Lovely (Scorpio Sky & Human Tornado) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega) ******


----------



## jawbreaker

I am still DDT4-less with the exception of two matches. This greatly saddens me. It's almost to the point where I have to scrape up my life's savings to buy the DVD. Which I might do if it's as good as everyone's claiming.


----------



## erikstans07

don't tighten that noose yet jawbreaker. DDT4 might just be uploaded and posted here tomorrow...


----------



## antoniomare007

That Young Uploading Kid strikes again


----------



## Nervosa

erikstans....you may have saved two lives with that announcement.


----------



## Nervosa

Steen/Generico/KENTA vs. Edwars/Hero/Richards
****1/4

KENTA adds another one to his list, as far as I'm concerned. Story within the match with Generico's knee problems ended up working out perfectly. Generico is so good at selling I am almost concerned at the reality of this injury. Edwards looked really great in this match, and he didn't even really pull out his big stuff. The Davey/KENTA exchanges were great and Hero finally looks comfortable in this gimmick. Lack of legitimate falsies and some dragging during the workover hurt the match overall, but this was really good stuff.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

dele said:


> BJW 7/12/2009
> BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Match, Construction Site Death Match ~one night carnival again~
> 
> Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs Masashi Takeda
> 
> ****1/4
> 
> Wow, I wasn't expecting this to be as awesome as it was. The feud between these two has been festering for almost 4 months, and they just tore into each other for almost 30 minutes straight. Miyamoto was great in showing his insane tolerance for pain and Takeda was freaking amazing as well. Takeda is something special and BJW knows it.


I totally agree with you Dele. Takeda had a wound on his chest that reminded me of a gunshot wound, and it bleed like one too.I think it happened when Miyamoto did the double knee strike with the tubes. Miyamoto also took a couple sick drops on his head during this one too.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Austin Aries vs Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black vs Brian Danielson (11/7/09) ****

I really liked it. Just alittle bit more than Jericho and Rey. My TV match of the year.

CM Punk vs John Morrison (26/6/09) *** 2/4 - ***3/4


----------



## gemis7

i think the match of the year is no doubt nigel mcguiness vs. bryan danielson rising above 09'. this match had everything you look for. pure talent on both sides, great mat work, the crowd was into it, great build. and an extremely good finish with quick hard hitting, high impact string of moves.. simply stunning to me


----------



## peep4life

American Wolves vs. Tyler Black and Brian Danielson Tag Title Classic ****3/4
Awesome match and third on my MOTY list behind HBK/Taker and Davey/Kenta.


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Superstars (7/23/09)*

Christian vs. William Regal ****1/2*
_Pretty awesome match. Definitely worth watching._

Kane/Morrison and Bourne/Noble weren't bad matches either.


----------



## dele

dele said:


> BJW 7/12/2009
> BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Match, Construction Site Death Match ~one night carnival again~
> 
> Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs Masashi Takeda
> 
> ****1/4


I'm gonna bump this up to ****1/2. This is an incredible match.


----------



## Mark.

gemis7 said:


> i think the match of the year is no doubt nigel mcguiness vs. bryan danielson rising above 09'. this match had everything you look for. pure talent on both sides, great mat work, the crowd was into it, great build. and an extremely good finish with quick hard hitting, high impact string of moves.. simply stunning to me


There's just one problem. It could only really be the Match of LAST Year.


*Hybrid Dolphins vs Motor City Machine Guns - ***3/4*
This would be a **** match if it weren't for the piss-poor commentary. I've complained about that enough. "It was so bad, I think it gave me cancer!" applies here. It was so bad, I actually took it down a 1/4*.
*
Hybrid Dolphins vs Young Bucks - ***3/4*
This would also be ****, if it weren't for the fact that the Bucks were the faces, but were getting booed in the few moments on offense. Intense Dragon was great, just beating the shit out of the Bucks, but for the beating they took, I just couldn't buy them kicking out of so much.


----------



## Pala!

Is there a link for the Miyamoto match?


----------



## Bubz

The comentary on Dolphins vs MCMG's was awesome! Paul London is hilarious.


----------



## erikstans07

I agree with bubz123. The commentary was pretty awesome.

Though you shouldn't knock down a rating because of guys that are not working in the match. The only time commentary effects a match, for me, is when there isn't any commentary at all, that drives me crazy.

Dolphins/MCMG *****1/2*
Dolphins/Bucks *****1/4*
'Nuff said


----------



## Nervosa

erikstans07 said:


> The only time commentary effects a match, for me, is when there isn't any commentary at all, that drives me crazy.


I don't know, have you heard the English commentary on NOAH DVDs with Wally Yamaguchi? Pretty distracting.


----------



## Mark.

erikstans07 said:


> I agree with bubz123. The commentary was pretty awesome.
> 
> Though you shouldn't knock down a rating because of guys that are not working in the match. The only time commentary effects a match, for me, is when there isn't any commentary at all, that drives me crazy.
> 
> Dolphins/MCMG *****1/2*
> Dolphins/Bucks *****1/4*
> 'Nuff said


I would have to disagree there. Yes, it's a shame on the guys in the ring, but when the commentary is so bad that it's distracting from the action and whoever's calling it isn't taking anything seriously, it's annoying. I don't mind if you thought it was great, I envy you in that case. I just don't want to ever watch that match again unless I can find a version with muted commentary.

"He's HAHAHA He's got him in the KING CRAB HOLD HAHAHAHAHA" is just very distracting and annoying to me.


----------



## Kypsta

Sometimes Excalibur will get carried away on something stupid, but in general I find him to be the most entertaining announcer in wrestling. But I can see not liking him if you don't want jokes being made during a serious match.

Dolphins/Bucks ****
Bucks/MCMG ****1/2

Haven't seen Dolphins/MCMG, it's on my list to watch. I'd have Dolphins/Bucks higher but it felt way too one sided. They just got slaughtered for ten minutes and then got some offense in, got beat up some more, then pulled out a win. I know that Bucks are young and Strong/Danielson are veterans, but I just think it could have been more balanced.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet 7/25/09*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black VI *****1/4*


----------



## Kypsta

Finally got around to watching it.

Dolphins/MCMG - ****1/4

It would take a lot to convince me that Paul London wasn't incredibly high during the commentary for this match. I normally like Excalibur and the wrestlers, but this was just silly. London spent the whole match giggling like a twelve year old and it turned out to be really distracting. Match was still good though.


----------



## jawbreaker

London was definitely high all night.


----------



## dele

Pala! said:


> Is there a link for the Miyamoto match?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDYpHK0XFQA


----------



## Mark.

Another great HDNet match this week. Dragon/Tyler III (in reality, VI) is a rival for best HDNet match with the world title fourway. It was a good job of climaxing their series and using things like the dive/countout from their previous matches to build up this one. The crowd wasn't perfect, booing Tyler until the end, when this should've been his big night, but it was still pretty hot throughout. Great story told in this to finally give Tyler his big singles win over Dragon and proving himself as a worthy main eventer. ******


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Genesis - 1/11
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett

This was way more exciting than their first match, with incredible psychology, storytelling, and facial expressions. Of course, there were a few moments that made me uncomfortable, but with it being TNA, I don't expect the stupidity of certain shots and bumps to ever go away. Easily the best match of Jarrett's career since his singles match against HBK, and I really do hope before Angle DOES return to WWE that we get the conclusive match that these two could deliver. ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Chris Hero vs Lance Storm - Death Before Dishonor VII Night 2


----------



## dele

6/14/09 Best of the Super Juniors

Kota Iibushi vs Prince Devitt

***3/4 - ****


----------



## casper-21

Dragon Gate “KOBE PRO-WRESTLING FESTIVAL 2009″, 19.07.2009

Open the Triangle Gate Title: Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk & PAC (c) vs. Dragon Kid, Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa ****

Open the Dream Gate Title & Open the Brave Gate Title: Naruki Doi vs CIMA ***3/4



NJPW, 13.06.2009

Best of the Super Jr. - Block B: Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Thunder Liger ***3/4



NJPW, 14.06.2009

Best of the Super Jr. - Semi Final : Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi ***3/4

Best of the Super Jr. - Final: Koji Kanemoto vs Prince Devitt ****



NOAH, 06.05.2009

Global Tag League: Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG DDT*

Motor City Machine Guns vs. Hybrid Dolphins
_Seriously awesome tag match as you would expect from these four._ *****1/4-****1/2*

The Young Bucks vs. Hybrid Dolphins
_I'll just put it this way.....The Young Bucks got their asses kicked BIG TIME and I loved every second of it._ *****-****1/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

DDT4 was basically one long night of awesome, interrupted only briefly by the bland spotwhoreness that was Malachi Jackson. I love the Bucks as a tag team, but I never want to see either of them in one on one matches, nor do I have any burning desire to see Malachi again.

Oh, and I'm surprised nobody mentioned Rick Knox's storyline problems with the Men of Low Moral Fiber to explain why he called the three count a two count.


----------



## erikstans07

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors XVI (6/3/09)*
Prince Devitt vs. Atsushi Aoki ****1/4*
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kota Ibushi ****1/2*
Tiger Mask IV vs. Milano Collection AT ****1/4*

*NJPW Best of the Super Juniors XVI (6/5/09)*
AKIRA vs. Jado ****1/4*
Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Taichi ****1/4*
Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ryusuke Taguchi ****1/4*

*WWE Smackdown (7/24/09)*
Jeff Hardy vs. Chris Jericho ****1/2*
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio ****1/4*


----------



## casper-21

NJPW Dominion 20.06.09

IWGP Title: Manabu Nakanishi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****


ROH On HDNET 25.07.09

Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson ****


----------



## KingKicks

*AJPW 6/2/09

AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kaz Hayashi ****¾*


----------



## mateuspfc

casper-21 said:


> NJPW Dominion 20.06.09
> 
> IWGP Title: Manabu Nakanishi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****


I was thinking that rating too man, but I'm not quite sure, because Nakanishi sucks so much at selling. And he SUCKS, I mean. But for drama, personal enjoyment, amotion, and for Tana's moment, this was a very memorable match.


----------



## seancarleton77

So Nakanishi no sell like Matt Morgan & Hogan or does he oversell like John Cena & Jack Evans?


----------



## Burning Sword

*ECW 7/28/09*

Christian vs. Zack Ryder - ***1/2+


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

NOAH, 21.07.2009 

Hybrid Dolphins vs. KENTaiji ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm watching that match tonight! ^^^


----------



## camstun187

I may have to go with Shingo Vs. Doi from DGUSA's debut show. I was second row (guy with the green shirt), and i was so drunk and ridiculously into that match. You'd think I was playing Dragon Gate USA Wii!


----------



## Devildude

Sorry to have to ask this of the regulars in here, but can I get some suggestions on some enjoyable puro matches from the last 4 weeks or so? Usually I wouldn't ask since I'm usually around, but I just got back from a vacation to Florida a few days ago so I'm a bit behind on everything. NOAH/NJPW if possible, not really interested in anything else unless it's blowaway.

Thanks in advance <3.


----------



## antoniomare007

from the NOAH/New Japan feud...Okada vs Go was fun. Goto vs Sugi was dissapointing but not horrible or anything. 

puro in general, from what i can remember:

All NTV Cup matches are worth a look. KENTA vs Go was good (i preffered KENTA vs Akiyama though) and Go vs Nakajima - KO show - is not bad at all. There's a really cool tag with Go/Sugi vs Kobashi/Taniguchi at the NTV Cup 1st day show

MCMG vs Apollo 55 on 5/7 was mad entertaining as well as Nakanishi vs Tanahashi II at "Dominion"

The BJW 7/12 show has some really good deathmatches and the 6/29 show has a Sekimoto vs Okabashi match that i loved.

Some people liked the Triangle Gate match at Kobe and Doi vs CIMA from the same show.


----------



## Devildude

antoniomare007 said:


> from the NOAH/New Japan feud...Okada vs Go was fun. Goto vs Sugi was dissapointing but not horrible or anything.
> 
> puro in general, from what i can remember:
> 
> All NTV Cup matches are worth a look. KENTA vs Go was good (i preffered KENTA vs Akiyama though) and Go vs Nakajima - KO show - is not bad at all. There's a really cool tag with Go/Sugi vs Kobashi/Taniguchi at the NTV Cup 1st day show
> 
> MCMG vs Apollo 55 on 5/7 was mad entertaining as well as Nakanishi vs Tanahashi II at "Dominion"
> 
> The BJW 7/12 show has some really good deathmatches and the 6/29 show has a Sekimoto vs Okabashi match that i loved.
> 
> Some people liked the Triangle Gate match at Kobe and Doi vs CIMA from the same show.


Sounds awesome, thanks for taking the time to inform. Repped.


----------



## Groovemachine

Christian vs Zack Ryder - ECW 7/28/09 - ***1/2

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 7/24/09 - ***1/2

CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Night of Champions - ****


Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - ROH Never Say Die - ****
~Great spots and these guys really tore into each other, but a little too 'plunder-riffic' to rate any higher.


----------



## Nervosa

Hybrid Dophins vs. Motor city Machine Guns
****1/2

What an awesome sprint. I would have loved more storyline, but if you’re gonna try this kind of pace, it was perfect. The two workover sessions were too short, but they showed off both teams rather well. I just mark everywhere anytime Shelley and Danielson are in the ring together. Just epic; perhaps my two favorite wrestlers in the world. Roderick’s newfound speed is awesome in this match, and Sabin, who, by default, is actually the weakest guy in the match, looked like he fit right in. The match could have been way better if they had used more of a slow build and legit workover, but like I said, if they are gonna do this kind of thing, they did it well. 

As for London…I can understand the hate. Truth be told, I think I might have liked the match more if it was taken seriously. That said…there are some real gems on commentary. The alternate names for all the Dolphins moves are pretty funny, and I had to admit, I snickered everytime time they called him Roderick SWARM. 

The best gem of the match though: “freaking Shelley has a counter for EVERYTHING!”

Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson VI
****1/4

Not sure if I like this or the ROH 4-way title match more, but if this is better, it’s the TV MOTY without a doubt. Probably their second best match, after Breakout, but this one isn’t far behind. Who would have thought a match that centered around a sleeper hold would be so exciting? ONLY Dragon can pull that off.

In all the matches between the two, the overall story has always been Black’s arrogance/confidence feuling him on but forcing him to make mistakes, and Dragon’s frustration at his inability to put the young gun away. Both themes continued in this match. Early on, Dragon gets the better of the mat wrestling, and frustrates Tyler with slaps. Tyler gets so upset by this that he actually forsakes his normal moveset (like the stomp) to try to slap dragon back. His arrogance gets the better of him, causing Dragon to get control, and he uses it to go after the neck, which is a big weakness of Tyler. Tyler is only able to rally back when he uses his quickness, and uses the moveset that got him to the dance. Dragon can’t keep up with that pace until he himself shows his desperation with the big dive. As they go to the finish, you can feel Dragon start to lose the tempo he wants, and he goes back to his trusty sleeper, but it’s too late: the pace has quickened and Tyler has regained his steam. Tyler is able to bucklebomb out of Dragon’s triangle and set into motion his finishing stretch. I do wish they had made Tyler get the pin with the Phoenix, because that was the move that started the rivalry at Breakout, in my opinion, but still great stuff. The finishing stretch was perhaps a little lacking, and Dragon didn’t really get the number of nearfalls to make the match epic, but man, this is still really good.

Aaron Hubbard of 411 gave this the full 5, but I’m confortable with 4 and ¼, setting it behind the world title fourway for TV MOTY, mostly because as good as this is, its clear these two have more. This match was good, but you got the distinct feeling that these two have another level. This kinda goes along with what I said about the lack of nearfalls in the finishing stretch, which I think could be extended without the tv limitations. I am excited for a possible match once Tyler is champion, because I think it will allow them to go all out. 

Also, Hogewood was great on commentary. He is probably my favorite commentator is all of wrestling now. He has figured out how a wrestling match is structured, and is extremely good at adding to a match’s storyline.


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW - Various recent matches:*

*30/05/09* - Kota Ibushi vs Koji Kanemoto - ****1/2*
*14/06/09* - Koji Kanemoto vs Prince Devitt - ****3/4*
*05/07/09* - MCMG vs Taguchi & Prince Devitt - *****+*

Where the freaking hell did Prince Devitt come from? Sure, he might be a bit sloppy in places, but goddamn he's exciting to watch. MCMG vs Apollo 55 was freaking awesome and quite frankly I was going to go higher but for one or two picky things that stopped it from going into the elite club. Highly recommended however, go look for it in the puro section if you haven't lapped it up already.


----------



## KingKicks

Devildude said:


> *
> Where the freaking hell did Prince Devitt come from? Sure, he might be a bit sloppy in places, but goddamn he's exciting to watch. MCMG vs Apollo 55 was freaking awesome and quite frankly I was going to go higher but for one or two picky things that stopped it from going into the elite club. Highly recommended however, go look for it in the puro section if you haven't lapped it up already.*


*

I agree about Devitt. Watched a few of his matches today and the guy has just become so entertaining to watch.
Looking forward to seeing what else he produces in the future.*


----------



## Devildude

Benjo™ said:


> I agree about Devitt. Watched a few of his matches today and the guy has just become so entertaining to watch.
> Looking forward to seeing what else he produces in the future.


Indeed. I openly admit to alt-tabbing out to wikipedia his name halfway through his match with Kanemoto and being surprised that he's Irish.

Screw Sheamus, WWE should sign him up and have Devitt and Finlay tear shit up in the tag division.

...wait, did I say WWE have a tag division? My bad. :no:


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Never Say Die*
Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards - Anything Goes - ****

Once again Steen and Davey kill each other and it's great. Tables, ladders, arena brawling, steel chain assisted kicks, & Steen smack-talk further at this point the only true feud in ROH.


----------



## antoniomare007

Devitt has been really good for quite some time, the thing is he couldn't catch a break with all those injuries when it was time for the BOSJ


----------



## seancarleton77

Devildude said:


> Indeed. I openly admit to alt-tabbing out to wikipedia his name halfway through his match with Kanemoto and being surprised that he's Irish.


So that's why Devitt is so good....


----------



## MrPaiMei

Devitt's been ON for like 2 years now. Peep his IWGP Jr. Tag series with Minoru.


----------



## mfdoom

Misawa Siguira - Nakamura Goto


----------



## seancarleton77

Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori


----------



## casper-21

NJPW 05.07.09 - IWGP Junior Tag Title:

Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Chris Sabin ****



Chikara Aniversario Yang - Mascara vs Caballera

Icarus & Chuck Taylor vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant ****1/4



CZW Best Of The Best - Final

Egotistico Fantastico vs Sami Callihan ****



BJW, 12.07.2009 - BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title, Scaffold Death Match

Yuko Miyamoto vs Masashi Takeda ***3/4 (a little disappointed)


----------



## Burning Sword

*NOAH 7/25/09*

NTV Semi-Final: Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori- ****+
NTV Semi-Final: Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi vs. Eddie Edwards & Ricky Marvin- ***3/4
NTV Final: ***3/4


----------



## Jonn

Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison
WWE SD 07/31/09
****½ - ***¾*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-matches/466749-jeff-hardy-vs-john-morrison-wwe-sd-07-31-09-a.html


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Superstars 07/30/09* - John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd - ****1/4 - ***1/2*
*WWE Smackdown 07/31/09* - John Morrison vs Jeff Hardy - ******

If JoMo isn't wrestling at SummerSlam, I'm taking my pitchfork and torches over to Stamford, CT and rioting.


----------



## Kypsta

F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - **** - ****1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

Prolly gonna have to specify on that one lol


----------



## -Mystery-

Suzuki & Kanemaru/Nakajima & Miyahara - ****1/4
Aoki & Ibushi/KENTA & Ishimori - ****
KENTA & Ishimori/Danielson & Strong - ****1/4
Aoki & Ibushi/Edwards & Marvin - ****
Suzuki & Kanemaru/KENTA & Ishimori - ****

Steen/Davey - ****

Shelley & Sabin/Devitt & Taguchi - ****

Ibushi/Takagi II - ****


----------



## 5hadow

*NOAH 7/12/09*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - ****
KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi - ****


----------



## sider

*World Heavyweight championship match - Smackdown 07/31/09 -* 


Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison____***3/4 - ****


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm watching that tonight! ^^^^^


----------



## -Mystery-

Catching up on more wrestling.

American Wolves/Steen & Briscoe - ****1/4
Shelley & Sabin/Young Bucks - ****1/4

Watching some DDT4 matches later.


----------



## seancarleton77

Wow, Morrison is officially a superstar ***3/4 stars to **** against Jeff Hardy, a lot of credit goes to Jeff too.


----------



## Kypsta

MrPaiMei said:


> Prolly gonna have to specify on that one lol


Yea I figured I might. The masks vs. hair one.

Hardy/Morrison 7/31 Smackdown - ***3/4-****

Smackdown continues to dominate RAW in match quality.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

In match quality? That's not giving enough credit to how much Smackdown has blown away Raw since Backlash.


----------



## jawbreaker

The only thing Raw has done even moderately right since Backlash was The Miz's winning streak against Cena. And now they've killed that. 0 interest in Raw at the moment.


----------



## 5hadow

*WWE Smackdown! 7/31/09 - John Morrison vs Jeff Hardy*
****1/4


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Validation*

American Wolves/Steen & Danielson - **** - ****1/4

With this match quality I'm surprised Pearce didn't milk the Wolves vs. Steen and random partner formula more.


----------



## Kypsta

superdupersonic said:


> In match quality? That's not giving enough credit to how much Smackdown has blown away Raw since Backlash.


Oh, absolutely, I certainly didn't mean to suggest that RAW has been ahead in any aspect. I just tacked it on because this is the MOTYC thread and not the show of the year thread.

I'm hoping Secret of Guerilla Island comes out soon, I've already watched most of PWG from this year and I'm itching for more. It doesn't exactly look like a powerhouse card, but matches like Tornado/Taylor and Omega/Strong should be fun and Ryan/Necro could have done a good job as well.

Anyone go to that show and have an impression to give on it?


----------



## KingCrash

Secret Of Guerrilla Island looks like an average show but if they can get some of the local So-Cal wrestlers over it might be better in the long run. And of course it's the calm before possible another great event in Threemendous II.


----------



## mateuspfc

*WWE SmackDown! 07/31/09*
*World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy (c) vs. John Morrison ******

CM Punk's beatdown ******+++*


----------



## sirdilznik

Kypsta said:


> Yea I figured I might. The masks vs. hair one.
> 
> *Hardy/Morrison 7/31 Smackdown - ***3/4-****
> *
> Smackdown continues to dominate RAW in match quality.


Agreed. Though only a borderline MOTY candidate at best this is easily a really strong TV MOTY contender. This match had almost everything: Great flow, tempo, reversals, false finishes, spots. The only lacking areas was maybe mat techniques though that area was fairly solid too just not great like the other areas of the match and psychology which was a bit of a grey area in the match. Still a terrifically entertaining match.


----------



## Kypsta

Still working on watching all of the major MOTYC matches.

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV* - Davey Richards vs. KENTA - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - ****1/2

This was a terrific match. Davey's intensity and interaction with the crowd really added a lot here.


----------



## MF39

PWG DDT4 2009- Hybrid Dolphins vs. MCMG

****1/2

A really awesome match, I really loved the doubles work by MCMG. Hopefully they appear more often in PWG, I actually enjoyed London's commentary and found it hilarious.


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH on HDNet and Smackdown battling it out for best wrestling show.... EVER!


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Smackdown! 7/31/09*

Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison- ***3/4+


----------



## -GP-

*Smackdown 31/7*

Jeff Hardy vs. The Friday Night Delight ****3/4-*****
CM Punk segment after the match ******* :side:
Seriously, best beat down in recent memory.


----------



## mateuspfc

-GP- said:


> *Smackdown 31/7*
> CM Punk segment after the match ******* :side:
> Seriously, best beat down in recent memory.


Couldn't agree more! Did you see the gash in Hardy's head after the first time Punk threw sim at the security wall? Now that was freaking intense, and it could be only the start of a feud that could make both legends. Only if WWE knew how to capitalize on that.


----------



## Groovemachine

I loved the way Punk went crazy during the second part of the beatdown, running round the outside of the ring with such intensity, that was great stuff. And I marked for the MMA elbows, I'm not ashamed.

As for the Hardy/Morrison match, I'm going ****, and probably their best, right up there with the awesome cage match they had at New Year's Revolution 2007.


----------



## seancarleton77

That match from Smackdown was much better than the Hardy / Morrison cage match!


----------



## KingKicks

Still got to check out Hardy/Morrison but the beatdown afterwards was truly badass.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Hardy vs. Morrison ****
Great TV match real contender for TV MOTY and the Punk beatdown was awesome and with Danielson elbows made it even better.


----------



## peep4life

I'll go ***1/2 for Hardy/Morrison not feeling it as much as everyone else. The beginning was rather slow, and both men don't really know what to do when they aren't doing spots. 
Punk's post match beat down was all kinds of awesome though.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have not seen the match, but from waht I saw in someone's sig, was that some Danielson syled elbows on Hardy?

FIST vs. The Colony *****1/2*

This match debunks any idea that Chikara does not have psycology. While the limb work was not followed all the way through and was random (Icarus working the leg and Taylor just hitting random head drops)the overall evil FIST against the law abiding Colony was well played. I have it has the Chikara MOTY over Colony/Portal and my #3 for the year. Great match and perfect crowd that knew when to be quiet. Also, I know the Fire Ant beatdown has been complained about, but I thought it was a perfect length compared to the Fire/Vin battles of last summer.


----------



## mateuspfc

Maxx Hero said:


> I have not seen the match, but from waht I saw in someone's sig, was that some Danielson syled elbows on Hardy?


Yeah, some sick ones.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/12/09*
KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi ******

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/21/09*
KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong ****3/4-*****

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/25/09*
Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi vs. Ricky Marvin and Eddie Edwards ****3/4-*****
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA and Taiji Ishimori ****3/4*
NTV Cup Finals ****3/4*


----------



## SuperLucha

Hardy/Morrison - ***1/2. As peep4life said earlier, neither really seem to know what to do between high spots and the beginning was a little slow. I also thought the ending wasn't as slick as some of the Hardy/Punk matches we've seen in recent weeks. It's second in my WWE TV MOTY right now behind Rey/Jericho from last month. Punk's beatdown afterwards was awesome though, that's ***** right there. Watching Aries vs. Hero from PWG 99 right now, so I'll drop my ratings on that a little later.


----------



## Burning Sword

*Dragon Gate 7/19/09*

WORLD-1 (BxB Hulk, PAC, & Masato Yoshino) vs. Kamikaze (Dragon Kid, Taku Iwasa, & Akira Tozawa)- ****1/4

I enjoyed this match a lot and the final minutes were mind-blowing. Dragon Kid was ON here and Tozawa had a pretty stellar performance himself. I tell you, he looks so damn limited in the ring but he haves Charisma out the ass and makes the most of it. I feel that only the Multi-Tags work perfectly within the Dragon Gate style.


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH The Homecoming II:

Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ****1/4
~Some great storytelling in this one. And the duelling sharpshooter 'spitting fight' was awesome. Gonna check out the Steen/Danielson tag title attempt later today to see how it compares.


----------



## seabs

*Jeff Hardy vs John Morrison - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 30.07.2009*
_Saw a lot of love for this and was extremely hyped up for watching it. Thankfully it didn't dissapoint one bit. I'm an absolutely massive Morrison fan and seeing him putting on consistently great TV matches is wonderful. Now WWE need to start putting him on PPV. The only PPV match he's had this year bar the Rumble match is with Benjamin. Pushing him huge on TV is great but he needs to work PPV matches every month to develop further and advance further up to the card because has more than enough potential to be a main eventer if they do it properly. Hardy, like him or not is fantastic at working these type of TV matches. He's probably the best TV worker atm imo along with Christian and Morrison. So here you've got 2 of the 3 best TV match workers imo and it showed.

The match should have been about one thing and one thing only for me. Making Morrison seem like a genuine threat to the title and putting him over huge without him winning. It did exactly that and it did it amazingly well. The amjority of the match was entirely focused around Morrison and it was brilliant. His offensive moveset is absolutely brilliant to watch and he adjusts to a situation in the ring superbly well for someone with little experience in a big match environment. Take his springboard spinning kick for example. Think back to the SD match with Benjamin where he was selling the leg and he did it on one leg to sell it. One of the best pieces of selling in a long while along with Christian in his match with Swagger on ECW. Here he goes for it and I dunno if he kinda messes it up a little and slips but he turns it around magnificently into a spinning elbow because he loses the momentum from his feet. It's just little things like that in a match that seperate the good from the great and Morrison is most definitely the later. 

Hardy as usual in this type of match is on game and as proven before when Morrison was Nitro and they feuded on Raw over the IC Title they have great chemistry together. I really loved their Ladder and Cage Matches together in 06 and I'd put this up there with them too. Better than Edge/Morrison and not only one of the best SD matches this year but TV matches period. It's not a Swagger/Christian but I'd put it up there with Cena/HBK, Jericho/Rey and Morrison/Bourne.

What more can I say about the aftermath either btw. The best beatdown in AGES from WWE and it came of as a geuine beatdown which makes a nice change. Punk was brilliant and owned the beatdown. MMA Elbows btw!

***1/2+_

*KENTA vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH 05.07.2009*
_Very stiff match. Similar in many ways to KENTA/Akiyama and similarily good but I enjoyed this one a bit more personally. Lots of stiff kicks and chops and some nice chemistry between the two future stars of NOAH. They need to use these two and Marafuji when he returns from injury efficiently because these 3 will be NOAH's biggest players in the years to come. The spot with Go throwing KENTA over the top rope and his following dive was brilliant. Finish was great too I thought. Liked it a lot more than I thought I would.

****_


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH*
*
5/17/09*

KENTA vs. Jun Akiyama ******

*6/4/09

GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin ******

*6/22/09*

KENTA and Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/2*

*7/5/09*

KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki ****3/4-*****

*Kensuke Office*

*6/28/09*

Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****3/4-*****


----------



## Burning Sword

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/12/09*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhito Nakajima & Kento Miyahara ***3/4-****
KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi ****


----------



## Mark.

*Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Go Shiozaki & KENTA* - ****1/2-3/4
I think I've found my MOTY. This was incredible and one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. Well-structured, great psychology, great moments, great crowd heat. Everything KENTA touches has been gold this year, but Go was probably the star in this one.


----------



## seabs

*PWG DDT 4 2009*

*The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor) - PWG World Tag Team Championships* 
_****1/4_

*Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin)* 
_****1/2_

*The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) (c) vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - PWG World Tag Team Championships* 
_****_

*wXw Dead End IX Alpha*

*Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - wXw World Heavyweight Championship*
_***3/4

I know Crash as said it before but I'm seconding it, Claudio is so much better in wXw than the shit he does in ROH._


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Night of Champions (7/26/09)*

Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
Chris Jericho & The Big Show (c) vs. Ted DiBiase & Cody Rhodes ****1/4*

ECW Championship
Tommy Dreamer (c) vs. Christian ****1/4*

WWE United States Championship
Kofi Kingston (c) vs. MVP vs. Primo vs. Carlito vs. Jack Swagger vs. The Miz ****3/4*

Women's Championship
Michelle McCool (c) vs. Melina ****1/4*
_My favorite women's match in a while. Surprisingly though, because I really enjoy TNA's Knockout division, but they haven't delivered any *** PPV matches yet this year. Anyone else like Michelle as much as I do? She's a great heel and pretty good in the ring._

WWE Championship
Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena vs. Triple H ****1/2*

World Heavyweight Championship
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy ****1/2*


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Ricky Marvin - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 04.06.2009*
_Marvin is fucking awesome in this. KENTA, I thought looked reasonably average by his usual high standards and for whatever reason seemed a bit off his game but Marvin more than made up for it. Some cool spots from Marvin too.

****1/4_

*KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi - NOAH 12.07.2009*
_I've been a pretty keen fan of Aoki for a while now so seeing him go over huge in the way he did was unexpected but brilliant. Match needed more Kota in it though imo.

****1/4_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - NOAH 12.07.2009*
_Personally and I'm guessing I'm in the minority but I actually preffered this one to the above match. It probably went 5-10 minutes too long than it needed to but I understand why with the finish. 

****1/4_

*MCMG vs Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NJPW 05.07.2009*
_The Guns seriously need to GTFO out of TNA. I know I say it a lot but just look at how many quality matches they've put on this and then imagine how many they could if they weren't contracted to TNA. I really hope New Japan continue to book them even though they've dropped the belts now too. Really good tag team wrestling and Devitt's leap into the crowd was insane.

****1/4_


----------



## Blasko

Kobashi & KENTA vs Shiozaki & Ito, 8/2/09.

***** 1/4*

Wow, this is a dozy. Whole match is pretty much Go showing Kobashi that he's no boy anymore and they GO THE FUCK AT IT. Like, maul each other silly. Loud chops, back and forth intensity and KENTA. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Mark.

*Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs KENTA & Go Shiozaki* - ****3/4

One of the best tag matches I've seen in my life. All four men give a great performance from start to finish and it doesn't get at all boring. This didn't feel like it was about half an hour at all. Go has improved immensely since he was in ROH and I no longer find him boring. His chop war with Sasaki was just brutal and I marked a little to see Sasaki bleeding from them. KENTA was great as he's been all year so far, with the roles reversed a bit, as he was one getting ass kicked for most of the match. For a change, the heat portion of the match was probably the most exciting part. They teased KENTA making a comeback so much and each time the fans were begging for it, but not once did it feel like they were dragging it out. The interactions between KENTA and Nakajima were brilliant as they've always been, extreme stiffness and all. For a match this long and this exciting, there was not a feeling of overkill, as it ended in a simple finishing move which was satisfying enough. This deserves the word "epic" and is my Match of the Year, going over The Wolves vs Dragon/Tyler.


----------



## seabs

*Go Shiozaki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 28.06.2009*
_Enjoyable match. Really liked how Nakajima went after Go's hand to stop the chops and Go went after Nakajima's leg to stop the kicks. Some nice sellinhg by both men and good wrestling. Hopefully they do more together and there's a rematch somewhere down the line in NOAH which there should be after the end to the tag with Sasaki and KENTA. Go/Kensuke would be cool too.

****_

*Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk & PAC vs. Dragon Kid, Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa - DragonGate 19.07.2009*
_This is the kind of matches that DragonGate should be doing because it's where they're all about. Fun, spotty and incredibly fun. Yoshino and Dragon Kid are just insane to watch and Hulk is great for his entrance if nothing else. Nice and fast paced with a constant burst of spots to keep it fun. PAC's 360 star press for the win was insanely awesome.

***3/4_

*CIMA vs Naruki Doi - DragonGate 19.07.2009*
_This isn't the type of match that DragonGate should be doing imo. They should be all about fast paced action full of great spots like the match above, not two guys trying to go 30+ minutes. Doi is great but his offense seemed mistimed a lot and CIMA's selling of his leg was horrible. One minute he was selling, poorly I may add and then when he was on the attack he completely forgot about it until 10 minutes later when Doi started working over it again. Plus when he did sell it was horrible to watch. 

***1/2_

*Have DragonGate put on anything ****+ this year btw. Haven't seen anything pimped out much bar the two above matches this year.*


----------



## Nervosa

Seabs said:


> *Have DragonGate put on anything ****+ this year btw. Haven't seen anything pimped out much bar the two above matches this year.*


I thought the 12 man tag was great, somewhere around 4 1/4, but yeah, DG's quality has been way down this year. Storylines are awesome, but for some reason, matches aren't. 

Of course, this all changes once people see the DGUSA show.


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Have DragonGate put on anything ****+ this year btw. Haven't seen anything pimped out much bar the two above matches this year.*


Does DGUSA count?


----------



## WillTheBloody

I must be the only person anywhere who REALLY liked Doi/CIMA. I thought CIMA's selling was great...and I hate CIMA's selling. Usually it's bad enough to take me out of matches. I liked CIMA/Doi more than the Triangle Gate match from the same show.

I've pimped the 12-Man, 3-Team tag match already, and it's in the media section, but I'll do it again: I really loved that match.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH on HDNet (7/25/09)*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****1/4*


*ECW (7/28/09)*

Christian vs. Zack Ryder ****1/2*


*WWE Superstars (7/30/09)*

Tyson Kidd vs. John Morrison ****3/4*


*WWE Smackdown (7/31/09)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy (c) vs. John Morrison *****1/4*
_I really liked this match. The flow was great. The aftermath was even better._


----------



## KingCannabis

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Kobashi & KENTA vs Shiozaki & Ito, 8/2/09.
> 
> ***** 1/4*
> 
> Wow, this is a dozy. Whole match is pretty much Go showing Kobashi that he's no boy anymore and they GO THE FUCK AT IT. Like, maul each other silly. Loud chops, back and forth intensity and KENTA.
> 
> Good stuff.


Just got done watching that match. Great match and with the after the bell action between Kobashi/Shiozaki, I definitely see that match happening somewhere down the line at one of the big shows coming up soon.

****1/4 for sure! Awesome match! The Go/Kobashi interaction was just great.


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> Does DGUSA count?


*Are there any DGUSA shows out yet?*


WillTheBloody said:


> I must be the only person anywhere who REALLY liked Doi/CIMA. I thought CIMA's selling was great...and I hate CIMA's selling. Usually it's bad enough to take me out of matches. I liked CIMA/Doi more than the Triangle Gate match from the same show.
> 
> I've pimped the 12-Man, 3-Team tag match already, and it's in the media section, but I'll do it again: I really loved that match.


*I'll probably give that a download at some point then.*


----------



## antoniomare007

> Are there any DGUSA shows out yet?


the 1st PPV will be shown in September


----------



## WillTheBloody

Seabs said:


> *I'll probably give that a download at some point then.*


You can stream the whole event HERE as well, if it's easier that way. The opener and Stalker taking on Abdullah the Butcher were a lot of fun, especially Abbys staredown with CIMA after his "match". CIMA looked genuinely nervous.


----------



## Zezo

*ROH Never.Say.Die*
 
Kevin Steen Vs.Davey Richards ***3/4​


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen, El Generico & KENTA - ROH on HDNet 18.07.2009*
_****1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 25.07.2009*
_****_


----------



## Blasko

NGF Heavyweight Title: Bret Kikuhart (c) vs. Shawn Antonio Honda Michaels 

**** 3/4. 

Easily the most historic match this year. NO ONE will forget the infamous NOSAWA screw job.


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH Supercard of Honor IV*
Davey Richards vs KENTA - ****1/2
Jerry Lynn vs Nigel McGuinness - ****1/2


----------



## Sawyer147

Kevin Steen Vs Davey Richards - ****
Great hardcore match, brutal.


----------



## Derek

Bruiser Blasko said:


> NGF Heavyweight Title: Bret Kikuhart (c) vs. Shawn Antonio Honda Michaels
> 
> **** 3/4.
> 
> Easily the most historic match this year. NO ONE will forget the infamous NOSAWA screw job.


Have to agree. The selling was perfect, you could FEEL the hate, and yeah, the finish was totally unexpected.


----------



## Blasko

Michaels Totally TAPPED.


----------



## Derek

Shawn screwed Shawn.


----------



## Blasko

I heard Shawn gave NOSAWA a black eye once he got to the back.


----------



## milkman7

My list (bear in mind I have to do some rewatching of matches before I add them)

1. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WWE 4/5
2. John Cena vs Edge - WWE 4/26
3. Bryan Danielson/Tyler Black vs Eddie Edwards/Davey Richards - ROH 4/18
4. Yuko Miyamoto/Takashi Sasaki vs Masashi Takeda/Isama Kodaka - BJW 3/26
5. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH 4/3
6. KENTA/Go Shiozaki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima/Kensuke Sasaki - NOAH 6/22
7. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - WWE 6/28
8. KENTA vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH 7/5
9. KENTA/Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima/Austin Aries - ROH 4/4
10. Takashi Sugiura/Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Milano Collection AT - NOAH 3/1
11. Mitsuharu Misawa/Takashi Sugiura vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Hirooki Goto - NJPW 1/4
12. El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw - CHIKARA 3/28
13. Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson - ROH TV (aired) 6/6
14. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - TNA 1/11
15. Bryan Danielson/Claudio Castagnoli/Dave Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush/Skayde/Johnny Saint - CHIKARA 3/28
16. Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW 2/24
17. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown (aired) 7/10
18. Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin - PWG 5/22
19. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - WWE 5/17
20. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - WWE 6/7
21. Tomohiro Ishii vs Wataru Inoue - LOCK UP 4/12
22. Yujiro Yamamoto vs Alexander Otsuka - BattlARTS 2/15
23. Finlay vs Mark Henry vs Shelton Benjamin vs Kane vs MVP vs Christian vs CM Punk vs Kofi Kingston - WWE 4/5
24. Necro Butcher vs Hernandez - JAPW 1/24
25. Necro Butcher vs Bull Pain - IWA-MS 3/6
26. Kevin Steen/Jay Briscoe vs Eddie Edwards/Davey Richards - ROH 4/25
27. Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong vs Nick Jackson/Matt Jackson - PWG 5/22
28. Nobutaka Araya vs Satoshi Kojima - AJPW 6/21
29. Katsumi Usuda vs Yuta Yoshikawa - BattlARTS 2/15
30. Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin vs Yujiro/Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 1/4


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*KENTA/Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima/Kensuke Sasaki*

Wow, so many guys were stunned from this match. It was one of the toughest tag team matches of the year, very very well, no doubt but too much chops imo. I mean they've beaten the shit out of each other, however it was "less wrestling" than it should have been and that's it. To give an example, Kobashi with Go vs. Sasaki and Nakajima (he was 17 F'N years old!) from 2005 was close to a 5-star Rating imo and much better than this one.

*****1/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

milkman7 said:


> My list (bear in mind I have to do some rewatching of matches before I add them)
> 
> 2. John Cena vs Edge - WWE 4/26


Go watch this match again. I had it at ****, tied for my #2 WWE MOTY with one of the Rey-Jericho matches. It was pretty good, and I loved Edge playing the subtle babyface, but the bullshit finish that made him look really weak and then led to three months of Cena-Big Show where Cena defied the odds every single time somehow dropped it at least half a star in my book.

It was a good match, but nowhere near #2 MOTY. If it had ended with, say, a spear from Edge into the spotlight, then Big Show props Edge up, it would have gotten about ****1/2 from me. But no way was it better than KENTA/Davey AND the TTC.


----------



## milkman7

I really liked the finish, and KENTA/Davey is kind of overrated, and I honestly felt it was better than those matches. I am going to rewatch KENTA/Suzuki and both KENTA/Nakajima matches and think that they will be up within the top ten.


----------



## Burning Sword

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto - New Japan, 8/7/09 *

Really good contest with lots of intensity between the former RISE partners and I'm surprised this match isn't getting much talk oh here. The crowd was hot for this from start to finish and the finish itself was great. 

****3/4*


----------



## HavocD

*NOAH DEPARTURE 8/1/09*

Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Akitoshi Saito & Takuma Sano ****1/4*

KENTA vs Taiji Ishimori ****1/2-***3/4*


----------



## seabs

*Ibushi vs Takagi II - DDT 10.07.2009*
_***1/2+ 
(Didn't think much of it bar Kota's pheonix splash from the top rope to Takagi on the table. Much prefered their first match.)_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Ricky Marvin & Eddie Edwards - NOAH 21.07.2009*
_****_

*KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong - NOAH 21.07.2009*
_***3/4_


----------



## Blasko

Shit like *** 3/4 and under matches need to stop. There's a Indy review and now a Puro review thread. Use them instead of spamming here.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Shit like *** 3/4 and under matches need to stop. There's a Indy review and now a Puro review thread. Use them instead of spamming here.


Seconded. I have been saying it for months. MOTYC is ****1/2 minimum.


----------



## Bubz

> Originally Posted by Bruiser Blasko
> Shit like *** 3/4 and under matches need to stop. There's a Indy review and now a Puro review thread. Use them instead of spamming here.





> Seconded. I have been saying it for months. MOTYC is ****1/2 minimum.


I agree, although i would say matches from ****1/4. The thread is clearly called MOTYC thread and matches rated ***1/2, while good, are not MOTYC's.


----------



## seabs

*I only posted my ***1/2 rating for Ibushi/Takagi because people had been giving it ***1/2. Normally I don't post anything under **** unless other people have given it high praise.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> Seconded. I have been saying it for months. MOTYC is ****1/2 minimum.


I stop adding things to my MOTYC list at ****, personally.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I actually only rate matches over four star. If It is not that good its not worth any other distinction as I wouldn't plan on watching it ever again.


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - 2/3 Falls - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH The Homecoming II*
_****1/4_


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> I actually only rate matches over four star. If It is not that good its not worth any other distinction as I wouldn't plan on watching it ever again.


If I rate full shows/DVDs, or if somebody tells me to watch a specific match, then I'll rate matches under ****, but otherwise no.


----------



## Bubz

Which is a bettetr match, American Wolves vs Steen/Dragon or vs Steen/Briscoe?


----------



## Groovemachine

I had vs Steen/Briscoe at ****1/4, and vs Steen/Dragon at ****. More emotion and storytelling in the Steen/Briscoe match, in my opinion. Both are great matches though, you should check them both out if you can.


----------



## peep4life

ROH Contention
Steenericho/ Young Bucks ****
What you would expect from these two teams, fast paced action throughout.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Contention *
Steenerico vs. Young Bucks - ****
If Steenerico wins the feud I would love to see these two team main event and just throw everything at each other.

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem III*
Steenerico vs. American Wolves - ****
Probably the third best title match of the series, it started slow but built up and ended great.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Contention*

*Steenerico vs Young Bucks - ****1/4*
People raved about the Young Bucks vs MCMG match in PWG, but i liked this more.
Great fast paced action from start to finish, Kevin Steen is great btw, the "I don't like you!" and "Body slams always work!" comments where hilarious.


----------



## milkman7

I am in the mood for some good ole fashioned violence, so could somebody tell me the best death matches of the year?


----------



## jawbreaker

milkman7 said:


> I am in the mood for some good ole fashioned violence, so could somebody tell me the best death matches of the year?


Deathmatches generally aren't _good_ per se, although they are very often bad. That said, a few TOD matches (generally involving Thumbtack Jack or Drake Younger) were given *** or better by somebody on this board.

Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards from ROH Never Say Die was a really good brawl that actually felt like the two people hated each other. I'd go with that, personally, although if you're really in the mood for some deathmatches, go with Thumbtack Jack or Drake Younger.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*waits for dele to drunkenly wander to his computer*


----------



## Bubz

*ROH - Manhattan Mayhem III*

*Steenerico vs American Wolves*
Brilliant tag match with a great story. My favorite match between the two temas so far. I think the highest i have seen this rated so far is 4 stars but im going with ****1/2. Seriously i loved this match.

I watched the title match as well and it was very good but not a MOTYC. I loved the whole thing with Nigel, and Aries was brilliant as usual. Just though i'd mention it as i don't usualy post matches below 4 stars but its well worth checking out for the title change. around ***3/4


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Great thread, lots of stuff I have to watch in the near future 

My top 5 matches so far:
*1. KENTA vs. Nigel Mcguinness (ROH 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (KO, 02/11/09)****1/2
3. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. MCMG (PWG DDT4) ****1/2
4. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 01/03/09) ****1/4
5. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH - forgotten <.<") ****1/4*

KENTA's matches are outstanding this year, that's the truth. 
Nigel was awesome in one of his last ROH world title defences with an injured biceps.

Top 3 mainstream stuff so far:
*1. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (WWE WM 25) ****1/4-****1/2
2. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis) ****1/4
3. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (WWE The Bash) ****1/4*

HBK vs. Taker was kinda nothing new, nothing was really innovative and could blow me away (except the upfuck-dive). 
So I think I'd give it only ****1/4 stars but I'm not sure, Wrestlemania was bad this year and that's a fact.


----------



## mob1993

jawbreaker said:


> Deathmatches generally aren't _good_ per se, although they are very often bad. That said, a few TOD matches (generally involving Thumbtack Jack or Drake Younger) were given *** or better by somebody on this board.


You obviously haven't been watching BJW this year.


----------



## erikstans07

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Great thread, lots of stuff I have to watch in the near future
> 
> My top 5 matches so far:
> *1. KENTA vs. Nigel Mcguinness (ROH 7th Anniversary) ****1/2
> 2. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (KO, 02/11/09)****1/2
> 3. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. MCMG (PWG DDT4) ****1/2
> 4. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 01/03/09) ****1/4
> 5. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (NOAH - forgotten <.<") ****1/4*
> 
> KENTA's matches are outstanding this year, that's the truth.
> Nigel was awesome in one of his last ROH world title defences with an injured biceps.
> 
> Top 3 mainstream stuff so far:
> *1. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (WWE WM 25) ****1/4-****1/2
> 2. Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis) ****1/4
> 3. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (WWE The Bash) ****1/4*
> 
> HBK vs. Taker was kinda nothing new, nothing was really innovative and could blow me away (except the upfuck-dive).
> So I think I'd give it only ****1/4 stars but I'm not sure, Wrestlemania was bad this year and that's a fact.


I don't think Nigel/KENTA is good enough to be MOTY, I think I did give it ****1/2 though. btw, KENTA/Kotaro was on 1/25, I believe.

About the WWE/TNA stuff, have you seen Cena/Edge (Last man standing) from Backlash?


----------



## jawbreaker

mob1993 said:


> You obviously haven't been watching BJW this year.


That is correct. Which is why I completely forgot about them when making that statement.


----------



## Dirk Mantooth

milkman7 said:


> I am in the mood for some good ole fashioned violence, so could somebody tell me the best death matches of the year?


The two matches between Masahashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka vs Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki in BJW are must see's for anyone looking for a good deathmatch. Dare I say, must see's for ANY WRESTLING FAN. They're that good.

Also, the single matches they had were pretty damn good too. (Takeda vs Miyamoto and Sasaki vs Kodaka)


----------



## TheCobra333

Match #8: ROH World Title: Elimination: Jerry Lynn © vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
Aries yells to Black "Why don't you go and bleed some more, you baby" before the match. That man is incredible. Lynn and Black go right after Aries. Black chases Aries around the ring and Lynn catches Aries with a dive from the apron. Lynn sends Aries into the barricade with a baseball slide. Lynn and Black wrestle to a standoff in the ring. Lynn snaps off a headscissors but Black flips out of a snapmare. Nice nod to their match the previous night. Aries interjects himself into the match to stop Lynn from escaping a headscissors. That has some great nostalgic value as it's characteristic of Aries to hate to see someone else escape a headscissors. Aries takes Lynn to the floor and Black follows out with a dive. Aries takes out Black's left leg on the outside and locks in a ringpost figure four. Nigel comes over and makes Aries break the hold. Back in, Aries takes over on Lynn until he misses a powerdrive elbow. Black enters the match by hitting a springboard clothesline on Aries followed by sending Lynn to the outside. Aries catches Black with a dragon screw leg whip. Black launches Aries to the outside onto Lynn. Everyone battles up top and Lynn hits a double bulldog. Lynn hits an air raid crash on Black for a close two count. Aries locks in the Last Chancery on Black but he makes the ropes. Lynn sends Aries to the outside and hits the Cradle Piledriver on Black but he gets his foot on the ropes. Aries gets crotched on the top rope and Lynn hits a superplex. Lynn hits a TKO on Aries but gets caught with a corner dropkick for a nearfall. Black superkicks Aries who unintentionally DDTs Lynn. Black hits God's Last Gift on Lynn to eliminate him. We will see a new champion crowned tonight. 


The crowd really wakes up after that elimination. Black and Aries trade strikes and Aries takes out the leg. Black hits Paroxysm for a two count. Black catches Aries with a TKO but misses the phoenix splash. Nice touch as Black can't even roll through because of his leg. Aries hurricanranas Black into the turnbuckles and follows with a corner dropkick. Aries hits a brainbuster and the 450 splash but BLACK GRABS THE ROPES!!! HE IS NOT SAMOA JOE!!! Aries goes back to the leg and locks in a figure four. Aries uses the ropes for leverage until Nigel stops him. Aries argues with Nigel, allowing Black to roll him up for a nearfall. Black goes for the bucklebomb but his leg gives out. Aries kicks him in the head and hits a brainbuster to become the first two-time ROH World Champion at 20:01.


There are so many little things in this match that makes it great. From Black and Lynn going back to the snapmares to Aries stopping the headscissors escape, the list goes on. Lynn being eliminated first was undoubtedly the right call as the crowd suddenly became ten times more vocal. The crowd was molten from then on out and bit on all of the nearfalls. Black kicking out of the same combination that put Samoa Joe away was brilliant. Even Nigel's involvement was not overdone but done enough to have him play a part. Finally, I love that Black's leg came into play and actually led into the finish. The match created a story and also provided nods to past instances and that's what makes it great to me. Definitely a suitable match for the ROH World Title to change hands. ****1/4


Just thought I'd post this because it seems that I like this a lot more than others.


----------



## Jonn

Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
Kensuke Office 06/28/09
****½ - ***¾*


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

They had a great story to tell, especially Nigel was acting perectly with his injured arm without the opportunity to hit any lariats without hurting himself. And the selling, the fact that he HAD to use the GTS against KENTA, etc. it was so great imo. Seabs wrote a good review about it, btw. And Nigel was injured already what even made it better because of this story.



erikstans07 said:


> About the WWE/TNA stuff, have you seen Cena/Edge (Last man standing) from Backlash?


Yeah Meltzer gave it ****1/2, right? I looked into my Backlash ratings and mh, ***1/2. Maybe ***3/4 but I do not understand what was so outstanding. The FU into the crowd was awesome, but I think Cena has shown better matches in the past that would rather deserve that rating. (The Wrestlemania rematch against Shawn Michaels on RAW, I believe it was in liverpool)


----------



## jawbreaker

Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ROH Contention - ****1/4

This felt like a PWG match. And not just because it involved all three members of Team PWG.


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH Tag Title Classic - Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson vs The American Wolves*
****3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Never Kneel At The Altar Of Conformity*

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ****

They had the crowd in their hands easily as F.I.S.T. worked on Quack's back which scared the crowd a couple of times. And where the hell was this Jigsaw in ROH?


----------



## Spartanlax

Everyone needs to go watch Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio from SummerSlam. Amazing match, on par with what Jericho and Mysterio did at The Bash a month or two ago. You won't see a better star-making performance in American wrestling this year, or probably the next year for that matter.


----------



## 2Mannings1Cup

Spartanlax said:


> Everyone needs to go watch Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio from SummerSlam. Amazing match, on par with what Jericho and Mysterio did at The Bash a month or two ago. You won't see a better star-making performance in American wrestling this year, or probably the next year for that matter.


I dont know what your smoking, but whatever it is I want some.


----------



## Tarfu

Am I the only one who thinks the TLC from Summerslam is worth a MOTYC mention? 

There was some storytelling there! And unpredictable spots! What more does one need?


----------



## Spartanlax

2Mannings1Cup said:


> I dont know what your smoking, but whatever it is I want some.


Unfortunately I've been sober for nearly two weeks now. I think the match was awesome because Ziggler's offense made SENSE, and he was agressive about it, like he was actually trying to win the match. He's old-school with new-school offense, its great. Not to mention great facials/selling. Mysterio was his usual self, which is a compliment, especially recently as he's been trying to work like it's still 1997. Overall I just think it was a really fantastic match that shouldn't go overlooked, and is one of my favorite matches this year. 

As far as the TLC goes, it was really good but I don't think it's a MOTYC. I can't quite put my finger on it, because I enjoyed it a lot, but I felt it lacked something. I'll probs give my thoughts later, since SummerSlam is always my big event of the year (due to my birthday being in August, ordered it almost every year since I was 10).


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I didn't think Jericho vs. Ziggler was that good. I'd give it three stars.

As for the rest of the show, the only matches I'd consider MOTYCs are the DX/Legacy and the TLC matches. DX/Legacy was the best tag team match I have seen in the WWE in a very long time. TLC had great story telling and some very nice spots, which is what TLC is for.

*DX vs. Legacy* - ***3/4
*Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk - TLC* - ****


----------



## Devildude

*WWE Summerfest '09:*

DX vs Legacy - ***1/2
Dolph Ziggler vs Rey Mysterio - ***3/4
Chef Hardy vs CM Punk - ****


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE SummerSlam 2009:*

Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk- ****1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio - ***1/2
Legacy vs. DX- ***1/2


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Summerslam (8/23/09)*

Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler ****3/4*
Jef Hardy vs. CM Punk *****1/2*

Punk is such a breath of fresh air in the WWE. I'm so psyched that he's getting such an enormous push. TLC was a great match with some unique spots (ROH-style table bump FTW).


----------



## Bubz

yeah TLC was am awesome match without doing to many big spots, Punk is awesome and i love what he's doing right now. Punk is now starting a feud with one of the biggest names of all time, that is an achievment let alone being a 3 time champ!

as for TLC i'd go ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Contention*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks ******

*WWE Summerslam 2009*

CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship) *****1/4*


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH on HDNet (8/24/09)*

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

The Punk/Hardy TLC match wasn't all that good. There was very little intensity, a weak finish, and like most WWE ladder matches, it felt like they were just stalling until the big "holy shit" spot.


----------



## erikstans07

jawbreaker said:


> The Punk/Hardy TLC match wasn't all that good. *There was very little intensity*, a weak finish, and like most WWE ladder matches, it felt like they were just stalling until the big "holy shit" spot.


Oh yeah? Vicious chair shots, better chair shots than anyone else ever delivers. Punk KICKED the ladder over when Hardy was on it, he KICKED it instead of the usual grabbing it and slowly pushing it over. The superplex onto the ladder looked fucking brutal. There were plenty of other examples of intensity, can't remember them all though.

The finish was awesome, in my opinion. Hardy was going to get carried out on a stretcher, but when he saw Punk making his way to the middle of the ring to get the belt, he staggered to the ring, almost seriously injuring himself twice on the way. It was like Hardy's last ounce of breath before he was done, and he wasn't going to waste it, so he tried fighting to keep his title, but it wasn't enough. Then at the top of the ladder it was a battle of fists. I thought it was a pretty brilliant finish. You're looking for a big spot to be the finish, well the swanton onto the table was that big spot, the thing is that Punk didn't retrieve the belt til a few moments after that.

I suggest you watch the match again, because you said they were "stalling" until the big "holy shit" spot. But in reality, a lot of what happened before that big spot was even better than the big spot itself.


----------



## jawbreaker

I should have clarified. Punk was awesome throughout the match. But a lot of what I (and Maxx Hero as well, to prove I'm not completely crazy) have started to see in KENTA lately is what I've seen in Jeff Hardy for a long time.

I will watch it again though, but I'm not expecting to raise it much above the ***1/4 grade I gave it.


----------



## vivalabrave

erikstans07 said:


> *ROH on HDNet (8/24/09)*
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*


Yes. Glad to see this get some love. I caught most of it this afternoon on the HDNet replay, and it was really great. Maybe I was just in a good mood or something, but everything they did was entertaining and I was never bored. Crowd was shockingly into it and Strong looked great in defeat. At least ***3/4 from me and probably in the top 10 ROH matches of the year imo. Actually it might be top 5 for me, but I've seen jack shit from anything past February bar the HDNet main events. I'd say only the Danielson/Lynn/Aries/Black fourway and Danielson/Black VI (I think...uh, the one where Tyler won) were better from the TV show.


----------



## jawbreaker

jawbreaker said:


> I should have clarified. Punk was awesome throughout the match. But a lot of what I (and Maxx Hero as well, to prove I'm not completely crazy) have started to see in KENTA lately is what I've seen in Jeff Hardy for a long time.
> 
> I will watch it again though, but I'm not expecting to raise it much above the ***1/4 grade I gave it.


Yeah, still not feeling the love for this match. Hardy's offense wasn't believable, seemed pointless, and I never got the feeling he really wanted to win the match until he got off the stretcher. And the psychology was pretty much nonexistent from him to boot. In the time it took him to set up the ladder, climb it, pose for the crowd at every other rung, then jump off it, he could have won the match twice.

The match wasn't bad, but what was good about it was almost entirely because of Punk. This was a match where blood would have improved it by leaps and bounds.


----------



## erikstans07

Having the same opinion as Maxx Hero doesn't really help your cause...

To each his own though, I guess.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> *ROH on HDNet (8/24/09)*
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*


****** for me. As I said in the Indy DVD thread, seriously great match. I preferred it over Strong/KENTA quite alot.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

Jeff was alot better than Punk in the TLC. This is such a no brainer. Punk marks are flooding this forum.


----------



## Tarfu

Just rewatched the finals of this year's DDT4 (Bucks vs. Danielson & Strong), and it made me realize how completely awesome it really is. Of course it was great watching the match the first time, but somehow on second view everything just seems better. If there's a hell, the Bucks went through it already. With a train, sitting next to one pissed off dragon and his vicious back-breaking dolphin-colleague. 

Plenty of stars for this one, and a _very_ high spot on my MOTYC list (which only exists in my head, fyi).


----------



## jawbreaker

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Jeff was alot better than Punk in the TLC. This is such a no brainer. Punk marks are flooding this forum.


Falling off of stuff doesn't make you a good wrestler.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Violent Tendencies*

ROH World Tag Team Titles
The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & KENTA - ****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## erikstans07

^Can't wait to see that one^


----------



## KingCannabis

Yeah, me neither. Hopefully KingCrash posts it, really want to see that one.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

jawbreaker said:


> Falling off of stuff doesn't make you a good wrestler.


Did I say he was a good wrestler? I said he was better than Punk in the TLC.


----------



## seabs

*CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - TLC Match - Summerslam 2009*
_****_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs KENTA & Taiji Ishimori - NOAH 25.07.2009*
_****_

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Takeshi Sugiura - NJPW 20.07.2009*
_****_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Young Bucks - ROH Contention*
_****_

*Kevin Steen & Bryan Danielson vs American Wolves - ROH Validation*
_****1/4+

Am I the only who thought this was better than the 2/3 falls match with Jay. Pace was incredible for a 20 minute action. Fucking loved the hell out of it._


----------



## jawbreaker

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Did I say he was a good wrestler? I said he was better than Punk in the TLC.


And all he did was fall off of stuff and then get up.


----------



## Burning Sword

A few ROH Matches I watched over the last few days

*ROH on HDNet (7/18/09)*

American Wolves & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & KENTA - _****
_
*ROH on HDNet (7/25/09)*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black- _****1/4_

*ROH A Cut Above*

Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Edwards- _***1/2_
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong- _***3/4_

*ROH Homecoming II*

American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and Jay Briscoe- _****1/4+_

*ROH Never Say Die*

Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn- _****_


----------



## seabs

*Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet 24.08.2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## CM Skittle

CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy TLC Match - *****

This is tied with HBK vs. Undertaker and KENTA vs. Davey Richards for match of the year


----------



## Goku

CM Skittle said:


> CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy TLC Match - *****
> 
> This is tied with HBK vs. Undertaker and KENTA vs. Davey Richards for match of the year


Is there any justification for such a rating ?


----------



## kwjr86

KingCrash said:


> *ROH - Violent Tendencies*
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Titles
> The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & KENTA - ****1/4 - ****1/2


Awesome cant wait to see it. Thanks for uploading. Also how was the cage match? Could you upload that possibly?


----------



## seabs

CM Skittle said:


> CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy TLC Match - *****
> 
> This is tied with HBK vs. Undertaker and KENTA vs. Davey Richards for match of the year


*It's not in the same league as either.

It deserves at least 1/4* adding to everyone's rating for JR calling Punk a Second City Saint before the match.*


kwjr86 said:


> Awesome cant wait to see it. Thanks for uploading. Also how was the cage match? Could you upload that possibly?


*Check Indy Media.*


----------



## Tarfu

I smirked when Grisham said it was Punk's first TLC ever.

[/indypenis]


----------



## Sephiroth

Summerslam 2009
*Tables, Ladders and Chairs*: World Heavyweight Champion Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk - ***** 1/2*



Tarfu said:


> I smirked when Grisham said it was Punk's first TLC ever.
> 
> [/indypenis]


It was Punk's first GOOD TLC match ever...


----------



## -GP-

Seabs said:


> _*
> It deserves at least 1/4* adding to everyone's rating for JR calling Punk a Second City Saint before the match.*_


This.

****1/4 from me btw.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH Violent Tendencies - American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong and KENTA* - ****1/2


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Summerslam 2009*

Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio - ****

CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy - TLC Match - ****1/2


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Sephiroth said:


> It was Punk's first GOOD TLC match ever...


So Punk vs. Hero sucked?


----------



## Sephiroth

lariatooooo!!! said:


> So Punk vs. Hero sucked?


I hated it. So...yes


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH Violent Tendencies
KENTA & Roderick Strong vs The American Wolves - ****1/2

~ Well this was pretty awesome. Kenta & Strong made a very good team, I'd love to see that partnership rekindled on Kenta's next visit. The closing 5 minutes were off the charts and perfectly timed. Just outside my Top 10 for the year, #13 to be exact.


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Violent Tendencies*

KENTA & Roderick Strong vs. American Wolves- ****1/2

This was an incredible match with all four men going at a break-neck pace. KENTA seem exhausted around the 15-Minute mark and it showed through his movement; That's how hard they were working and hitting. Still he put of a great performance and he and Strong worked well as a team. I put this 2nd to Tag Title Classic as the Wolves best Tag Match this year.


----------



## kwjr86

*ROH Violent Tendencies*
_KENTA & Roderick Strong vs. American Wolves: _*****1/2*
_Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs:_ ******


----------



## Groovemachine

WWE Smackdown 8.28.09
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy [Cage Match] - ****

And ***** for the best post-match cheap shot I have ever seen. My man-crush on CM Punk just reached stratospheric levels.


----------



## KingKicks

****** for Punk/Jeff Steel Cage match.

HOT crowd for this one, both men sold their injuries from Sunday brilliantly and it just added to a seriously enjoyable Steel Cage match. The best I can remember in awhile.

Oh and Punk made alot of people cry :side:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*WWE Smackdown 8/28/09 - Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk - Steel Cage Match* - ***3/4+

TLC only slightly better than this one. Amazing cage match. Two great performers giving their all just two days after an awesome TLC match.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

jawbreaker said:


> And all he did was fall off of stuff and then get up.


Isn't that what justifies a good performance in such a match? Jeff's swanton was one of his personal best spots ever, and without any doubt MADE the match. Punk fell off things too, and he also played his part but on this day, in this match Jeff was the better performer.

I'll give the Steel Cage ***'s. Ad breaks were poorly planned and ruined it completely for me.


----------



## jawbreaker

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> *Isn't that what justifies a good performance in such a match?* Jeff's swanton was one of his personal best spots ever, and without any doubt MADE the match. Punk fell off things too, and he also played his part but on this day, in this match Jeff was the better performer.
> 
> I'll give the Steel Cage ***'s. Ad breaks were poorly planned and ruined it completely for me.


No, no it is not.

A great ladder match is something like Michaels-Jericho. What made that match so great was the hate that both participants showed towards each other, combined with them both desperately wanting to win the title. I had that match a full star and a quarter above this one. I got no sense of hatred from Jeff in this match, and no real feeling that the title mattered to him.

I didn't hate it, and it was probably in my top ten WWE matches of the year (top five on PPV), but it really wasn't all that great. I could see ****, but that's pretty much the highest it could justifiably get.


----------



## Goku

Jeff|Punk TLC was about the same quality as Michaels|Jericho, I'd say.


----------



## mateuspfc

How can you say there wasn't any emotion behind the moves that both Hardy and Punk pulled on the match, man? Those chair shots were the SICKEST I've ever seen on my life. AS a matter of fact, Punk superplexing Hardy (and himself) to the ladder, resembled a lot when Michaels elbowdropped the ladder on Jericho. The will to hurt is bigger than the brains to think, and I felt that the hate was brought in full force by both guys, especially Hardy. And it was much better than Edge-Hardy at Extreme Rules.


----------



## jawbreaker

Edge-Hardy was a low *** from me. This I bumped up to ***1/2 on second viewing.

I've explained myself numerous times in this thread, and my opinion isn't changing. Punk was awesome, and he carried Hardy to a good match, but Hardy clearly didn't care about anything other than the one big spot and the finish, which was horrible and stupid for many reasons:

1. In the time it took Hardy to execute the spot, he could have won the match and then still pulled off the spot if he'd done it faster.
2. It hit perfectly and Punk STILL got up first. Jeff has got to be the dumbest person on the face of the planet.
3. Jeff never once sold the "injured" ribs that Punk targeted on the finish.
4. A kick to the head does not target injured ribs.
5. Why not just push Punk off the ladder and then climb up yourself?

It was okay, but if this is the best WWE has to offer, it looks like I'm finally completely done with them. I'll stick to PWG and the occasional Chikara/ROH show from here on out.


----------



## Walls

Punk/Hardy TLC is BARELY a *** match for me. Huge letdown.

Nowhere near Taker/HBK at *****.


----------



## champ90

i hate jeff hardy but cm punk can put every one over but however hbk vs taker was the best match of the year


----------



## seabs

*CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Steel Cage Match - Smackdown 28.08.2009*
_****_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Steel Cage Match - Smackdown 28/08/2009 - ****

Strong contender for TV MOTY for me. Also Punk making people cry was hilarious.


----------



## Jonn

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Takeshi Sugiura
NJPW 07/20/09
******

DX vs. The Legacy
WWE SummerSlam 2009
****¾*

CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy
WWE SD 08/28/09
****½*


----------



## erikstans07

*WWE Smackdown (8/28/09)*

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy ****1/2*
_I thought it was pretty good, but for some reason, I'm not feeling it as much as others. The whole thing about Jeff fighting for his career added to it though._

I love CM Punk.


----------



## Caponex75

jawbreaker said:


> Edge-Hardy was a low *** from me. This I bumped up to ***1/2 on second viewing.
> 
> I've explained myself numerous times in this thread, and my opinion isn't changing. Punk was awesome, and he carried Hardy to a good match, but Hardy clearly didn't care about anything other than the one big spot and the finish, which was horrible and stupid for many reasons:
> 
> 1. In the time it took Hardy to execute the spot, he could have won the match and then still pulled off the spot if he'd done it faster.
> 2. It hit perfectly and Punk STILL got up first. Jeff has got to be the dumbest person on the face of the planet.
> 3. Jeff never once sold the "injured" ribs that Punk targeted on the finish.
> 4. A kick to the head does not target injured ribs.
> 5. Why not just push Punk off the ladder and then climb up yourself?
> 
> It was okay, but if this is the best WWE has to offer, it looks like I'm finally completely done with them. I'll stick to PWG and the occasional Chikara/ROH show from here on out.


1. Maybe because for one, it goes with Jeff's gimmick, and for two, Jeff Hardy hates Punk an wants to leave his mark on him. Let's not forget how brutal Punk has been to Jeff and how much Punk has tortured him about his life.
2. If this was the first time this had happened than yeah I could understand but again, Jeff's gimmick. This is a guy who had a chance to win MITB at WM23 and put himself out of the match killing Edge & himself. Except this time, he hurt himself more than expected.
3. Opinion on this but I thought Hardy sold well as he was falling all over his ass trying to get back into the ring.
4. Watch the match again and yo can clearly see Punk kick him in the rib area when they were on the top of the ladder.
5. Not enough energy to push a two-hundred pound human being off of a ladder? I dunno.

This Ladder match was awesome due to the fact most of the spots never seemed to be "Hey let's do this spot" but seemed to naturally happen. This was a REALLY different TLC match and seemed to depend more on stiffness than going to the next spot.


----------



## S-Mac

*CM Punk Vs Jeff Hardy / Cage Match / Smackdown* ******
_Punk has to be the best thing that WWE has atm and jeff did great in his last match in a while he deserves a break after all he has put his body through._


----------



## dele

Jeff Hardy (c) vs CM Punk
TLC match for the WHC
***3/4

BJW 7/27
Miyamoto/T Sasaki vs Ito/Numazawa
***1/4-1/2


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk Steel Cage
****
As far as I'm concerned Punk can do no wrong right now, well except for his piss yellow teeth.


----------



## CM Skittle

jawbreaker said:


> Edge-Hardy was a low *** from me. This I bumped up to ***1/2 on second viewing.
> 
> I've explained myself numerous times in this thread, and my opinion isn't changing. Punk was awesome, and he carried Hardy to a good match, but Hardy clearly didn't care about anything other than the one big spot and the finish, which was horrible and stupid for many reasons:
> 
> 1. In the time it took Hardy to execute the spot, he could have won the match and then still pulled off the spot if he'd done it faster.
> 2. It hit perfectly and Punk STILL got up first. Jeff has got to be the dumbest person on the face of the planet.
> 3. Jeff never once sold the "injured" ribs that Punk targeted on the finish.
> 4. A kick to the head does not target injured ribs.
> 5. Why not just push Punk off the ladder and then climb up yourself?
> 
> It was okay, but if this is the best WWE has to offer, it looks like I'm finally completely done with them. I'll stick to PWG and the occasional Chikara/ROH show from here on out.


There's so much wrong with this post I don't even know where to start, lol.

1) The whole story of Jeff Hardy's career is that he's a risk taker and an adrenaline junkie (I dunno how you could miss this when JR nailed it into our heads like 100 times during the match)
2) The point of this spot was that Jeff took a huge risk that didn't pay off
3) His ribs weren't injured, he hurt his neck. The same neck that was just driven into a post with a chair wrapped around it two weeks ago on Smackdown, remember?
4) Like I just said it was his neck, not his ribs. I'm sorry what would a kick to the head hurt? Oh right, his neck
5) Like someone already said he might not have had enough strength to knock over a ladder considering a few minutes earlier he just fell 30 feet. So yes do yourself a favor and stick to CHIKARA, it's aimed at little kids so you might actually be able to understand it




Invincible said:


> Is there any justification for such a rating ?


Yup! Everything about the match was just so perfect, it had a lot of good original spots but without being a spotfest. One of the things I really liked about it is that it focused more on the drama and storytelling than the spots. It seems like a lot of TLCs (especially the early ones) were just spot exhibitions more than matches, like the whole point of it was to take cool looking bumps instead of wrestlers trying to win a match. This TLC had more hatred than any other TLC match. The whole atmosphere was really good, I love matches that just have like that big fight atmosphere and making this the main event of the second biggest pay per view of the year definitely helped it. It had good selling from both wrestlers. It had a huge moment that people will remember forever when Jeff Hardy did the Swanton Bomb through the announce table. I loved the dramatic finish with Jeff Hardy being stretchered out but getting enough strength to try and save his title and the right person went over in the end! Soo all of that stuff put together makes it a 5 star match


----------



## FITZ

Hardy/Punk TLC ****1/4
Hardy/Punk Cage Match ***1/2

And I know that DGUSA hasn't aired their first show yet on DVD or PPV but I'm predicting that they're going to get at least one match as a MOTYC. I've read/heard some reviews for it and out of the 5 matches that will on the PPV the lowest rating that I've heard is ***1/2 for any match on there. 

I've only seen the matches live but I think Young Bucks vs CIMA and Yokosuka is ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## jawbreaker

CM Skittle said:


> There's so much wrong with this post I don't even know where to start, lol.
> 
> 1) The whole story of Jeff Hardy's career is that he's a risk taker and an adrenaline junkie (I dunno how you could miss this when JR nailed it into our heads like 100 times during the match)
> 2) The point of this spot was that Jeff took a huge risk that didn't pay off
> 3) His ribs weren't injured, he hurt his neck. The same neck that was just driven into a post with a chair wrapped around it two weeks ago on Smackdown, remember?
> 4) Like I just said it was his neck, not his ribs. I'm sorry what would a kick to the head hurt? Oh right, his neck
> 5) Like someone already said he might not have had enough strength to knock over a ladder considering a few minutes earlier he just fell 30 feet. So yes do yourself a favor and stick to CHIKARA, it's aimed at little kids so you might actually be able to understand it


1. What I'm saying is that that's a stupid gimmick that really hurt the match.
2. Yet when he's done Swantons off of really high places before (his feud with Orton last January for example), they've always worked. However, this one, which connected perfectly, injured Hardy more than Punk.
3. I don't watch WWE TV shows. I have better things to do with my time. And selling something like that that happened two weeks ago? No. I've been hit in the back of the neck with a baseball pitched at 70 MPH and it hurt for a while, but after two weeks it was fine.
4. JR called it a punch to the "injured ribs" that knocked Hardy off the ladder.
5. Eh, whatever. I basically have this gripe with all ladder matches though.



CM Skittle said:


> Yup! Everything about the match was just so perfect, it had a lot of good original spots but without being a spotfest. One of the things I really liked about it is that it focused more on the drama and storytelling than the spots. It seems like a lot of TLCs (especially the early ones) were just spot exhibitions more than matches, like the whole point of it was to take cool looking bumps instead of wrestlers trying to win a match. This TLC had more hatred than any other TLC match. The whole atmosphere was really good, I love matches that just have like that big fight atmosphere and making this the main event of the second biggest pay per view of the year definitely helped it. It had good selling from both wrestlers. It had a huge moment that people will remember forever when Jeff Hardy did the Swanton Bomb through the announce table. I loved the dramatic finish with Jeff Hardy being stretchered out but getting enough strength to try and save his title and the right person went over in the end! Soo all of that stuff put together makes it a 5 star match


Excuse me? What was innovative about this match? The fact that Hardy got off a stretcher to come back, just like Benoit did in 2002? The suplex onto the ladder that has been in literally just about every TLC match ever? Jeff falling off of a high ladder, like he has done at least three separate times? Help me out here.

You denounce taking cool looking bumps instead of trying to win a match while glorifying Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk as a five star match. What the FUCK are you talking about?

Hardy's offense was meaningless and unsellable, and he didn't sell anything himself until he took the huge bump, and then according to you he forgot which body part he was supposed to be selling.

There was absolutely no way this was a five star match. To call it better than Black/Danielson vs. Richards/Edwards (i.e. a match that actually didn't spit in the face of psychology and selling) is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - Submission Match - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Manhatten Mayhem III*
_****_


----------



## Bubz

*ROH V.Tendancies - Strog/KENTA vs American Wolves - ****1/2*

This was pure awesome right here! Stiff as hell and faced paced for almost 20 minutes of the match without being a spot fest. The near falls where great and Strong and Kenta made a great team as someone already said. They didnt perform that many double team moves but the ones they did where awesome! KENTA and Davey again steal the show with some great exchanges that paid homage to their SOH match without being the exact same exchanges. Really awesome match which i was tempted to go even higher on but need to re watch it.


----------



## Goku

jawbreaker said:


> 2. Yet when he's done Swantons off of really high places before (his feud with Orton last January for example), they've always worked. However, this one, which connected perfectly, injured Hardy more than Punk.


This made me smirk.

It's horrible logic. Going by it, there was no need to have the match whatsoever because Hardy had already beaten Punk clean once before, "HE DID IT 1S B4. HE'LL PROBABLY DO IT AGAIN."

Way2Go.


----------



## jawbreaker

Invincible said:


> This made me smirk.
> 
> It's horrible logic. Going by it, there was no need to have the match whatsoever because Hardy had already beaten Punk clean once before, "HE DID IT 1S B4. HE'LL PROBABLY DO IT AGAIN."
> 
> Way2Go.


That makes absolutely no sense.

Think back. How many times has Hardy done Swantons off of high places onto an opponent? I remember recently there was one off of a truck onto Umaga, and one off of a scaffold onto Orton. He hit those perfectly (or it was sold like he did), and never had to be carried out on a stretcher while the other person was able to get up. Yet this time, he landed perfectly on Punk, and it somehow hurt him more than Punk? I'm calling bullshit.

The match didn't suck. It was a good ***1/2 match. I was happy with it as the main event to SummerSlam. It about met my expectations. But it required logic and common sense to be thrown out the window in favor of blind acceptance, and a match that requires such a massive amount of that can't be more than about a **** match.


----------



## Sephiroth

Summerslam

DX (HHH & Shawn Michaels) vs. Legacy (Ted Dibiase & Cody Rhodes) - **** 3/4*
*WWE Title*: Randy Orton vs. John Cena - **** 1/2*
*TLC for the WHC*: Jeff Hardy(c) vs. CM Punk - ***** 1/2*


----------



## seancarleton77

I didn't see how DX vs. Legacy was over 3 stars!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

^ You might have to watch it again, sir. It's in my opinion the best mainstream tag team match this year. Even though they lost, Legacy looked very strong and were put over very well.


----------



## Goku

jawbreaker said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Think back. How many times has Hardy done Swantons off of high places onto an opponent? I remember recently there was one off of a truck onto Umaga, and one off of a scaffold onto Orton. He hit those perfectly (or it was sold like he did), and never had to be carried out on a stretcher while the other person was able to get up. Yet this time, he landed perfectly on Punk, and it somehow hurt him more than Punk? I'm calling bullshit.


You do that.


----------



## Bubz

ROH on HDNet 24.08.09 - Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ****1/4

Awesome match. Aries is so awesome to watch, his character is great, his selling is great, his cocky attitude is great and he is great in the ring as well. Truly "The Star" of ROH. Roddy was his usual awesome self, I know people give him jip for his promo's, but the guy is so talented in the ring it dosn't matter to me.


----------



## Sephiroth

WWE Smackdown (8/28/2009)
*Career vs. Career Cage Match*: World Heavyweight Champion CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy - ***** *


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH Never Say Die - Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen*
****
*ROH Validation - Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen vs The American Wolves*
****


----------



## JOPACHKA

El Generico vs. Jigsaw vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Nick Jackson - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2. This is Freakin Awesome!!!


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2009
DDT Openweight Title
HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi*
A over-20 minutes kick festival with a few nice innovations and evil knee counters by HARARSHIMA 
almost every time when Ibushi tried to hit one of his top rope moves. The finish
should have been longer imho, quite good match but below my expectations. ******


----------



## 5hadow

*PWG DDT4*
Hybrid Dolphins(Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

I have a feeling that the entire Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon pay per view will make this thread!!!!! pay per view is tomorrow night by the way, stay home and have some drinks, you can go out and get laid any other Friday night!


----------



## peep4life

ROH on HDNet 24.08.09 - Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong - ****1/4
I hope they give Roddy a run with the belt after A Double, he deserves it.


----------



## Sephiroth

seancarleton77 said:


> I have a feeling that the entire Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon pay per view will make this thread!!!!! pay per view is tomorrow night by the way, stay home and have some drinks, you can go out and get laid any other Friday night!


James Caldwell's (from PWTorch) review is very very positive about it. 



James Caldwell said:


> Hulk vs. Yamato - ****
> Chikara 8 Man Tag - **** 1/4
> Dragon Kid vs. Yoshino - *** 1/2
> Bucks vs. CIMA/Yokosuka - **** 3/4
> Doi vs. Shingo - **** 1/4


----------



## seabs

*Shit, I innicially read the Bucks match as ***3/4 not ****3/4 lol. Sounds like an awesome show. Cant wait to download it.*


----------



## peep4life

That show looks incredible, when does it air?


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Tomorrow night, Friday September the Fourth at 8 & 10! IT'S ON PAY PER VIEW and it's being called greater than any WWE or TNA pay per view ever and as good or better than Driven and Man Up! It's ONLY $20 YOU CHEAP BASTARDS! I have to go to a friends place to watch and I'm paying him to watch it!


----------



## dele

BJW - 7/27/09

Masashi Takeda and Kodaka isami (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi

***3/4

Very solid match.


----------



## Devildude

*Smackdown - 09/04/09:*

Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison (Intercontinental Title) - ******


----------



## Kypsta

That DGUSA show looks phenomenal. I'll have to wait till it gets upped here to watch it though.


----------



## seabs

*John Morrison vs Rey Mysterio - IC Championship - Smackdown 04.09.2009*
_****1/2_

*Fuck it if I'm overrating it a tad but I fucking adored it. I'm a big mark for both guys, especially Morrison. Just the type of match I love with plenty of time for a TV match and non stop high flying action. Classic.*


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

WOW I'M SO UP TO DATE, watched Wrestle Kingdom III today. YAY!! 
____________________________________________________________

Mistico, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Prince Devitt vs. Averno, Jado, & Gedo ***1/4

Jushin Thunder Liger & Takuma Sano vs. Wataru Inoue & Koji Kanemoto ***

MCMG vs. No Limit ***1/2+

Tiger Mask vs. Low-Ki ***1/4

Kurt Angle, Kevin Nash, Chono & Riki Choshu vs. Giant Bernard, Takashi Iizuka, Tomohiro Ishii & Anderson **

Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata ****

Jun Akiyama vs. Manabu Nakanishi ***1/4

Team 3D vs. Togi Makabe and Toru Yano **1/4

Shinsuke Nakamura & Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Takashi Sugiura ***1/2

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh ***3/4
____________________________________________________________

Very entertaining show, just the main event was below my expectations. The finish was kinda well-thought but they turned it into a let-down. They should have let Botchi Mutoh (who was selling REALLY bad that night) kicking out after the second Frog Splash, the whole ending was too fast if you compare it to the shit that they've done to their legs 29 minutes before. I mean the match was really slow, admittedly watchable but slow. And after breaking a German Suplex Hold by his own because of his knee problems, Tanahashi was climbing the turnbuckles multiple times like nothing happened oO

PS: I LOVE Takashi Sugiura. Are there any DVDs of him out there?


----------



## erikstans07

I think we have our TV MOTY in Rey vs. Morrison. I too, give it ****1/2


----------



## sider

Smackdown - 09/04/09:

Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison (Intercontinental Title) ***3/4


----------



## elo

I wonder how much of Rey v Morrison we missed due to ads/editing.......****1/4 from what we saw.


----------



## dele

I just wanted to inform you all that I invented a new drinking game. Take a drink every time they do a light tube spot in a BJW match. It's fun AND you get drunk!

WIN WIN BITCHES


----------



## KingKicks

*****-****1/4* for Morrison/Mysterio. I'll probably watch it again tomorrow when I'm not half asleep.


----------



## 5hadow

*WWE Smackdown! 9/4/09 - John Morrison vs Rey Mysterio*
****


----------



## PulseGlazer

**** 1/2 is just too high for Rey vs. Morrison. It's **** solid- got time, did well with what it had, but don't overrate it because it happenned to be on WWE television.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Enter The Dragon PPV*

*Chikara Showcase*
QuackSaw and The Colony vs. Amasis, Hallowicked and F.I.S.T. - ****1/4

CIMA & Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/4

Doi vs. Shingo - ****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

WWE Smackdown 9/4/2009
*Intercontinental Championship*: Rey Mysterio(c) vs. John Morrison - ***** 1/2*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*DGUSA - Enter The Dragon*

BxB Hulk vs YAMATO - ******

Chikara Showcase - *****1/2*

Young Bucks vs CIMASuka - *****1/2*

Naruki Doi vs SHINGO - *****1/4*



*WWE Smackdown! - September 4th*

John Morrison vs Rey Mysterio (_IC Title_) - *****1/4*


----------



## erikstans07

PulseGlazer said:


> **** 1/2 is just too high for Rey vs. Morrison. It's **** solid- got time, did well with what it had, but don't overrate it because it happenned to be on WWE television.


Looks like everyone disagrees. I think it was awesome, even better than Rey/Jericho at The Bash. If this match had been on The Bash instead of Rey/Jericho, people would be rating it the same way, I think.


----------



## Blasko

Rey/Morrison should be a dud, since Rey is CHEATING.


----------



## Sephiroth

Morrison is apparently a "shaman" so he's got the black magicks on his side. That's not cheating?


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Rey/Morrison should be a dud, since Rey is CHEATING.


Abusing painkillers isn't cheating.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Dragon Gate USA "Enter the Dragon" 9/4/2009
1. BxB Hulk vs. Yamato - ****
2. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) vs. F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus), Amasis, & Hallowicked - **** 1/2
3. Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - *** 1/2
4. The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka - **** 1/2
5. Naruki Doi vs. SHINGO - **** 1/4 *


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Rey Mysterio vs. John morrison - IC Title - Smackdown September 4th - ****1/4


----------



## peep4life

Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - IC Title - Smackdown ****
Like Glazer said, I'm not as high on it as everyone else, and I don't think its as good as most of the Rey/Jericho matches. That being said, still good stuff.


----------



## FITZ

Sephiroth said:


> *Dragon Gate USA "Enter the Dragon" 9/4/2009
> 1. BxB Hulk vs. Yamato - ****
> 2. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) vs. F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus), Amasis, & Hallowicked - **** 1/2
> 3. Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - *** 1/2
> 4. The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka - **** 1/2
> 5. Naruki Doi vs. SHINGO - **** 1/4 *


Quite the show when every match just about every match on the card can make it into the MOTYC thread. 

I'm with you for the most part but I just wasn't as high on the CHIKARA 8-man as you and I think CIMA and Yokosuka vs The Young Bucks is ****3/4 

Right now It's number 2 for my MOTY, right behind Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker.


----------



## Devildude

Sephiroth said:


> *Dragon Gate USA "Enter the Dragon" 9/4/2009
> 1. BxB Hulk vs. Yamato - ****
> 2. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush, The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) vs. F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus), Amasis, & Hallowicked - **** 1/2
> 3. Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid - *** 1/2
> 4. The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka - **** 1/2
> 5. Naruki Doi vs. SHINGO - **** 1/4 *


Sick. Someone needs to upload the entire PPV on either XWT or here for all the people who didn't have a chance to see it, seeing as I and a bunch of others would of definitely dropped £15 or so if it was broadcast over here.


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem III - Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The American Wolves*
****


----------



## Sephiroth

Devildude said:


> Sick. Someone needs to upload the entire PPV on either XWT or here for all the people who didn't have a chance to see it, seeing as I and a bunch of others would of definitely dropped £15 or so if it was broadcast over here.


Better start sucking up to Seabs


----------



## Devildude

Sephiroth said:


> Better start sucking up to Seabs


Pft, sucking up is for the Rants sub-forum. I know Seabs will upload the PPV once it appears on the web because he's such an awesome sexy guy.

:side:


----------



## fadedouthero

I think he mentioned it in the request thread that once it hits the 'net, he'll see what he can do.


----------



## seabs

*I cant do anything until some american rips the PPV and then I can upload it.*


----------



## alex shelley

crosses fingers that it happens soon then 

rey mysterio vs john morrison smackdown 2009

* *****


----------



## Saint Dick

Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk - SummerSlam - ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - SmackDown 9/4 - ****1/4


----------



## fadedouthero

Seabs said:


> *I cant do anything until some american rips the PPV and then I can upload it.*


Which in my estimation of ROH PPV's (since it's mostly the same), it'll usually be up around Sunday or Monday.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Express Written Consent*
Paul London and The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty *****-****¼*


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*Rey vs. Morrison ***3/4*

2nd best weekly MOTY, Rey vs. Y2J was still better imo.


----------



## Burning Sword

*WWE Smackdown 9/4/09*

John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio- ****

Top notch stuff from both men. Mysterio went out in style though in unfortunate circumstances and Morrison was already treated like he was on another level. Great action from bell to bell and one easily one of the best TV matches of the year. If Rey doesn't win WOTY (which I doubt he will anyway), he should definitely take the Most Outstanding Wrestler of the Year with Jericho and Morrison right behind him.


----------



## KingKicks

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon*

The Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka *****1/4*
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi ******


----------



## Burning Sword

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon*

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO- ****
CHIKARA 8-Man Tag - ****1/4+
CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks- ****1/2
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo- ****


----------



## milkman7

BattlARTS 4/12/09
Yuki Ishikawa/Katsumi Usuda vs Super Tiger II/Yujiro Yamamoto - **** 1/2
#10 on my list as of right now

Now, let me start by saying BattlARTS is not for everyone. Now, let me say BattlARTS is for me. Excellent matwork in this match, which is complimented with some excellent striking, complimented with Yuki Ishikawa. He is always awesome but the game ball goes to the team of STII and Yamamoto for how awesome they both were in this awesome match.


----------



## seabs

*DGUSA: Enter The Dragon:

BxB Hulk vs YAMATO*
_****1/4_

*CHIKARA 8 Man Tag*
_****1/2_

*Young Bucks vs CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka*
_****1/2+_

*Naruki Doi vs SHINGO*
_****1/4_


----------



## Devildude

*DGUSA: Enter The Dragon:*

CHIKARA 8 Man Tag - *****+*
The Young Bucks vs CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - *****1/2*
Naruki Doi vs SHINGO - *****1/4*


----------



## PulseGlazer

peep4life said:


> Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - IC Title - Smackdown ****
> Like Glazer said, I'm not as high on it as everyone else, and I don't think its as good as most of the Rey/Jericho matches. That being said, still good stuff.


It's structured exactly like an indy match, hence all the over-rating.


----------



## McQueen

All this talk of BattleARTS I think I may have to make a trip to IVP. Pick up some RINGS while i'm at it too. Volk "Motherfuckin'" Han!


----------



## Blasko

I, at times, feel that I am the only one that dislikes BatBat. 

Minus Ishikawa. He's the man.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> It's structured exactly like an indy match, hence all the over-rating.


Aaron Glazer is talking about people overrating matches? Wow, the pot is apparently calling the kettle black..


----------



## Fan of Honor

*DGUSA "Open The Untouchable Gate"*
Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi: ****
Davey Richards vs. SHINGO: ****1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> Aaron Glazer is talking about people overrating matches? Wow, the pot is apparently calling the kettle black..


Don't act like we don't remember what you said about The Ladder War Sephy.


----------



## Kypsta

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - ****

QuackSaw and The Colony vs. F.I.S.T., Amasis, and Hallowicked - ****1/2
_As fun of a match as I've seen since the BOLA 9 man tag._

Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/2

Shingo vs. Naruki Doi - ****1/4


----------



## thepunisherkills

Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - ****1/2

that match owned


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Don't act like we don't remember what you said about The Ladder War Sephy.


I WAS THERE LIVE! I HAVE LIVE BIAS~!

Besides, it'll be the same case for Ladder War 2.


----------



## seancarleton77

I prefer people selling offense so Doi vs. Shingo was my favourite match for the DGUSA pay per view if not the traditional tag match.

DGUSA opener ***1/2 (sell the leg Hulk! reminds me of another Hulk)


----------



## kwjr86

BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO – What a way to start off the show a fast paced heel/face dynamic with great back and forths and awesome exchanges. Loved YAMATO he’s came along way since 2006. What a great character. BxB Hulk is loved more then ever. Excellent opener, you won’t get a much better opener any where. (****¼) 

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs. Hallowicked, Amasis, Gran Akuma & Icarus – Another off the charts fast paced match, the heels worked awesome and the faces were just as great. The moves all eight of these guys bust out are just amazing, non-stop throughout and this just topped the opener. (****¼)

Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino – DGUSA is all about fast paced and they continued to prove it in this one as Yoshio and Dragon Kid went all out I heard a lot that this match didn’t deliver as everyone though it could of, but I really thought both guys delivered. Speed is the key element in this match but these guys do everything great, another must see match. (****)

CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. The Young Bucks – I’ve been high on the Bucks for the better part of this year and this was everything and more then I expected. The moves both these teams bust out are just incredible especially the double teams. Loved this match and definitely one of the best tag matches of the year. (****¼)

Naruki Doi vs. Shingo – What a great hard hitting back and forth match, with some awesome near falls. Both guys are easily the best that DGUSA has. I haven’t seen Doi’s finish in a while but DAMN, what an awesome move. I just loved everything about this match. (****¼)


----------



## seancarleton77

Shuji Kondo vs. Kaz Hayashi - All Japan Pro Wrestling pay per view 08/30/09 ****1/2 if not higher! Better than anything I saw on DGUSA!!! Dragon Gate guys could learn a lesson or two from these men, you take little breaks between big moves, it's called selling! Not even 5 minutes in you knew this match was going to be epic, a must watch for pro wrestling fans.


----------



## Kypsta

seancarleton77 said:


> Shuji Kondo vs. Kaz Hayashi - All Japan Pro Wrestling pay per view 08/30/09 ****1/2 if not higher! Better than anything I saw on DGUSA!!! Dragon Gate guys could learn a lesson or two from these men, you take little breaks between big moves, it's called selling! Not even 5 minutes in you knew this match was going to be epic, a must watch for pro wrestling fans.


From the reviews I've seen and admitting that I haven't actually watched any of their matches, it seems like Kaz Hayashi is 90% of what's been good in AJPW this year. I'm going to have to start paying attention to his matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

Satoshi Kojima, KAI & Hiroshi Yamato vs Kenta Kobashi, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Akihiko Ito **** I was marking out!


----------



## Derek

Hayashi has been strong all year and Kondo is a fucking beast, so no suprise that its on par with their '06 match.

Will defnitely be checking out those 2 matches from AJPW


----------



## Tahma

*Fight Club Finland*:

Summer Smash 2009 Night Show:

Stark Adder vs. Ibo Ten - First Blood Match ***+

-They had an intense feud with some brutal matches, but I don't think that the feud is yet over


----------



## -Mystery-

American Wolves vs. KENTA & Strong (6/26) - ****1/4
Black vs. Jacobs (6/26) - ****
KENTA vs. Black (6/27) - ****1/4
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (6/27) - ****


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*DGUSA - Open The Historic Gate*
YAMATO-Hulk: ****
CIKARA Tag: ****
Yoshino-Kid: ****
Bucks-CIMA/Yokosuka: ****1/4
Shingo-Doi: ****1/4

PPV of the year, best Dragon Gate show I've ever seen.

*ROH:*
KENTA/Strong vs. Wolves: ****+
KENTA vs. Black: ****+ (could have been ****1/4+ easily with 5 more minutes)


----------



## seabs

*Kenta Kobashi & KENTA vs Go Shiozaki & Akihiko Ito - NOAH 02.08.2009*
_****_


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH End of an Age*

KENTA vs Tyler Black - ****1/4

American Wolves vs El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****


----------



## seabs

*Kaz Hayashi vs Kondo - AJPW 30.08.2009*
_****1/4_

*American Wolves vs KENTA & Roderick Strong - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Violent Tendencies*
_****1/4_


----------



## erikstans07

watchd Black vs. KENTA last night. Thought it was just as good as KENTA/Davey, tbh. ****1/2


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*Dramatic Dream Team
Openweight Title
Sanchiro Takagi (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
****1/4*

Very good shit, loved some of Kota's counters. 
Best match of DDT this year, better than Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA from PETER PAN imo.


----------



## casper-21

Recap:

MOTY 2009
0. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs Danshoku Dino & YOSHIHIKO - DDT 04.05 (KO-D tag)
*1. Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA - ROH 7th ann (ROH world)*
2. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH SCOH4 (GHC jr)
3. Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 22.06
4. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ROH TTClass (ROH tag)
5. KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH 01.03 (GHC jr)
6. Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji - AJPW 06.02 (THC jr)
7. Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi - DDT 22.02 (KOD op)
8. Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico - Chikara KOTN2 (rey de vol)
9. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ROH Injust2 (ROH world)
10. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black (steel cage) - ROH Viol Tend
11. Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (no dq) - TNA Genesis
12. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH TNP2009
13. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs KENTA & Roderick Strong - ROH Viol Tend (ROH tag)
14. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen - ROH Validat (ROH tag)
15. Fire Ant & Soldier Ant vs Icarus & Chuck Taylor - Chikara Aniv Yang
16. Naruki Doi vs Shingo - DGUSA ETD
17. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka vs Takashi Sasaki & Yuko Miyamoto - BJW 26.03 (max tag lg)
17 bis. M Takeda & I Kodaka vs T Sasaki & Y Miyamoto - BJW 28.05 (max tag lg/BJW tag)
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kurt Angle - NJPW 05.04 (IWGP)
19. Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto - DG Gate Of Ann (otdg)
20. Go Shiozaki vs KENTA - NOAH 05.07
21. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen (2/3) - ROH Homecom2 (ROH tag)
22. Go Shiozaki vs Takeshi Rikio - NOAH 14.06 (GHC)
23. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - PWG DDT4
24. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs KENTA & Atsushi Aoki - SEM 16.01
25. Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA & Touru Owashi - DDT 24.01 (KOD tag)
26. KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 25.01 (GHC jr)
27. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (no dq) - ROH 7th ann (ROH tag)
28. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 03.05 (IWGP)
29. Minoru Suzuki vs Taiyo Kea - AJPW 05.04 cc
30. HARASHIMA vs KUDO - DDT 31.05 (KOD op)
31. Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs Takeshi Morishima & Kensuke Sasaki - NOAH 06.05 (gtl)
32. CIMA, GAMMA & KAGETORA vs Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Bxb Hulk - DG 10.07
33. KENTA vs Taiji Ishimori - NOAH 01.08
34. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW 05.07 (IWGP tag jr)
35. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WWE WM
36. Young Bucks vs Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong - PWG DDT4 (PWG tag)
37. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - ROH 25.07
38. Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries - ROH 24.08
39. Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush - ROH steel city
40. Jerry Lynn vs Roderick Strong - ROH Cut Above (ROH World)
41. Amasis, Icarus, Gran Akuma & Hallowicked vs M Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - DGUSA ETD
42. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn - ROH MCM
43. Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - K-Off 11.02
44. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - K-Off 02.08
45. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - Buyuden 26.07
46. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 02.03 NJCup
47. Ryuji Ito & Shuji Ishikawa vs Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka - BJW 28.04 (max tag lg)
48. Amasis & Ophidian vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - Chikara BT8B (parejas)
49. Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH SCOH4 (ROH world)
50. Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega - PWG 100
51. Manabu Nakanishi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW 20.06 (IWGP)
52. Mistico vs ***** Casas - CMLL 20.03 (welt)
53. Koji Kanemoto vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 30.05 (bosj)
54. KENTA vs Jun Akiyama - NOAH/KENTA 17.05
55. Danny Havoc vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW Total Havoc (ultrav)
56. Wataro Inoue vs Tomohiro Ishii - Lock Up 12.04
57. Ryouji Sai vs Daisuke Sekimoto - Z1 29.04 (Z1 world)
58. Suicide vs A Shelley vs C Sabin vs J Lethal vs C Creed (kotm) - TNA Slamm (x-div)
59. Yuki Ishikawa & Super Tiger II vs Munenori Sawa & Keita Yano - BattlArts 15.02
60. Amasis & Ophidian vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - Chikara Revel X (parejas)
61. D Younger vs Dingo - CZW BPR (CZW world)
62. Minoru vs Shuji Kondo - AJPW 26.07 (jr lg.)
63. TAKA Michinoku vs Great Sasuke - K-Dojo 09.06 (Str-K)


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

SHINGO/Davey from DG USA was at least a ****1/2 performance. Might be better. I know someone called it the best match they have seen since the likes of Misawa/Kobashi in '03.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> SHINGO/Davey from DG USA was at least a ****1/2 performance. Might be better.


It was at least much better than their Japan performances, which were disappointing. I remember one fight were Doi was selling simply none of Shingo's powerhouse moves, some sequences were so terrible and kinda reminded me of how Hulk Hogan stood up after the Undertaker gave him a tombstone at SummerFest 91.



Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> I know someone called it the best match they have seen since the likes of Misawa/Kobashi in '03.


*READING FAIL:* Wow, then this guy has obviously watched Dragon Gate for the first time. Most people who have seen Dragon Gate USA without being very interested in japanese wrestling (apart from that PPV) were stunned because they didn't know there is such a "Lucharesu" style out there. I don't wanna talk shit about Dragon Gate, but I'd never compare a Dragon Gate match with Kobashi/Misawa. Shingo vs. Doi wasn't even one of the top 20 matches of the decade if you ask me, sure it was awesome. ****1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

^I think he was talking about SHINGO vs Davey Richards from one of the recent DG USA shows which hasn't been aired yet, not SHINGO/Doi.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

OH true.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey Richards = American wrestler of the year, so far.


----------



## jawbreaker

Davey Richards = wrestler of the year from any country.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Groovemachine is correct. Shingo/Doi was great but Davey/Shingo was at a whole other level imo.


----------



## seancarleton77

KENTA seems to top the list but Davey is the runner up and he has time and I think he's due for a PWG or ROH Title run by December.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

He has been supposedly tearing it up in FIP as their world champion but their DVD releases are so slow that no one would know really.


----------



## seancarleton77

Motor City Machine Guns vs Apollo 55 - NJPW


----------



## seabs

*Satoshi Kojima, KAI & Hiroshi Yamato vs Kenta Kobashi, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Akihiko Ito - AJPW 30.08.2009*
_****+_

*Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs MCMG - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NJPW 13.09.2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Bubz

Black vs KENTA - ROH End of an Age - ****1/2

I enjoyed this a lot! really great match and the kicks from KENTA where the most brutal i have seen them in ages. Black is a great wrestler and they did really drop the ball not giving him the title sooner.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Tyler Black vs. KENTA - ROH End of an Age* - ***3/4
Picked up in the last couple of minutes in the match. Very enjoyable.

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. American Wolves - ROH End of an Age* - ***1/2

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries - ROH End of an Age* - ***1/2
Absolutely loved the pre-match stuff. The match itself was great as well. 

Very good show.


----------



## mikytarsend

*KONDO VS HAYASHI
*****1/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*DGUSA: Enter The Dragon:*

*BxB Hulk vs YAMATO*
****1/4

*CHIKARA 8 Man Tag*
****1/4

*Young Bucks vs CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka*
****

*Naruki Doi vs SHINGO*
***3/4 - ****


----------



## seabs

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 12.09.2009*
_****1/2_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

I've watched quite a bit over the weekend so here :

KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong - NOAH 21.07.2009 - ****1/2
Kenta Kobashi & KENTA vs Go Shiozaki & Akihiko Ito - NOAH 02.08.2009 - ****1/4
Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs MCMG - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NJPW 13.09.2009 - ****
Satoshi Kojima, KAI & Hiroshi Yamato vs Kenta Kobashi, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Akihiko Ito - AJPW 30.08.2009 - ***3/4 - ****
Taiji Ishimori vs Kotaro Suzuki - NOAH 02.08.2009 - ****1/4
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - NOAH 12.07.2009 - ****1/2
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 12.09.2009 - ****1/2
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs KENTA & Taiji Ishimori - NOAH 25.07.2009 - ****1/4
American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - Submission Match - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Manhatten Mayhem III - ****1/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Young Bucks - ROH Contention - ****
Tyler Black vs KENTA - ROH End of an Age - ****1/4
Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH Manhatten Mayhem III - ****
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ROH World Championship - ROH End of an Age - ***3/4 - ****
The American Wolves vs. KENTA and Roderick Strong - ROH Tag Team Championship - ROH Violent Tendancies - ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong & KENTA - ROH on HDNet 21.09.2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Roderick Strong, Bryan Danielson and KENTA vs. The American Wolves and Chris Hero* - ****


----------



## dele

BJW 8/28

Sekimoto/Okabayashi/Y Sasaki vs Shinobu/Madoka/Shuji Ishikawa

****1/4-1/2

Pretty incredible match if I do say so myself.


----------



## seancarleton77

Roderick Strong, Bryan Danielson and KENTA vs. The American Wolves and Chris Hero - ****+ the plus because of who got the pin.


----------



## Cleavage

ROH on HDNet 21.09.2009 - American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong & KENTA ****1/4

I marked like a little bitch when Kenta missed the kick to Heros head and Hero countered back with elbow.


----------



## Caponex75

Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong is probably one of the worst matches ever to happen in PWG. I would give it a negative star but luckly Davey's commentary saved some of it and he stopped caring for it......I'm petty sure if another wrestler buries a match with a comment like "I should of went to church" then you know its bad.


----------



## KingCrash

Strong/Omega wasn't what it should have been but I've seen far worse matches in PWG. Just off the top of my head there's the near hour Super Dragon/Davey vs. The Kings Of Wrestling debacle, Ryan vs. Kanyon, most of the Tango & Cash Invitational, the PWG Tuxedo match, Hardkore Kidd vs. those two clowns Teddy Hart brought in, and the Hello Kitty crap.

And Lance Storm vs. Chris Hero from DBD VII was pretty darn good. For a guy who hasn't seriously wrestled in awhile Lance was in great shape.


----------



## Sephiroth

Whoa whoa whoa...people didn't like the awesome Hello Kitty match? I've lost respect for some people.


----------



## Kypsta

Strong/Omega was alright until the ending which was just terrible and had to be confusing as Hell for the audience. But Davey on commentary made it completely worth watching, with all his bits about travelling the roads with the older guys. "I wrestled a bear for Al Tomko and I didn't even complain when he told me the goddamn bear was going over!" Priceless.


----------



## seancarleton77

Davey was classic, much better than the often boring Excalibur, at least when solo or with Disco Machine. Excalibur is good with Davey, London or Omega though.


----------



## Cleavage

Hey Crash any chance on uploading the Hero/Strom match.

ROH End of an Age - Black vs KENTA ****


----------



## Tarfu

I can't believe what I'm hearing, Omega/Strong was the match I was most looking forward to. But how was Guerrilla Island as a whole? 

And KENTA/Black didn't really do anything for me (shocking?), besides the two sick GTS's that Tyler sold like a champion.


----------



## Kypsta

Tarfu said:


> I can't believe what I'm hearing, Omega/Strong was the match I was most looking forward to. But how was Guerrilla Island as a whole?
> 
> And KENTA/Black didn't really do anything for me (shocking?), besides the two sick GTS's that Tyler sold like a champion.


I've only seen a couple matches (Nick/Davey, Omega/Strong, maybe one other, don't remember), but it hasn't been anything stellar. A lackluster show, especially from PWG this year. Omega/Strong isn't awful, I think KC has it posted in the media board and it's worth a watch in my opinion, but the ending is a clusterfuck of disappointment and confusion, a la WCW in some ways.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ROH End Of An Age* 
_****1/4_


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong & KENTA - ROH on HDNet 21.09.2009 - ****1/4 

Here is a full list of the MOTYC for me top 76 at the moment.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles - Pro Wrestling NOAH
Nakajima & Miyahara vs. Kanemaru & Suzuki ****1/4-****1/2*

Great Stuff, one of if not THE best tag team match NOAH had this year. 
I'm working on a non-mainstream top 50 list at the moment, btw.


----------



## antoniomare007

Misawa's Tribute show at Budokan is already up on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTVpkE1pr_I
*
Mutoh/Taue vs Kobashi/Takayama
*
this was incredibly fun, i marked out like a little bitch several times (Taue's Shinning Wizard ftw!). It has a few botches here and there and yes, this guys are broken down, but they can still put a heck of a perfomance when they want to, the ending was out of nowhere though. 

Oh, and MUTOH HATES GETTING CHOPED~!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Go Shiozaki vs. Akitoshi Saito from the very same show. It doesn't matter what Bret Hart says, that match was incredible!


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, i wasn't expecting anything from that match so i really enjoyed it. Now it's time for Go to beat a big name at the December show


----------



## seancarleton77

antoniomare007 said:


> Now it's time for Go to beat a big name at the December show


Jun Akiyama, Kensuke Sasaki or how about Kenta Kobashi (when is the last time he was pinned 2005?


----------



## Blasko

seancarleton77 said:


> Kenta Kobashi (when is the last time he was pinned 2005?


 07, his return match from cancer.

My MOTY is Holy Demon Army reunion. Hasn't even happened yet, but I haven't been this hyped for a match in yeaaaaaaaars.


----------



## Schorschi

Nigel vs. KENTA from the 7th Anniversary - ****1/4


----------



## Cleavage

ROH Death Before Dishonor VII Night One - Lance Storm & Kevin Steen vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards ***3/4

I enjoyed this alot.


----------



## Nervosa

After seeing these two matches so high on Mr. Joe's list, I decided to check them out. I am surprised that neither has gotten much hype. 

Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Miyahara/Nakajima
7/12
****3/4

Man, are we in for a treat as Nakajima's career progresses. He was awesome here, especially in the early domination over Suzuki. When Miyahara started taking some damage, the match started flying off the page. The real star here was Suzuki, who is now totally ready for another Junior belt shot, IMO. He just went from just another guy to one of my favorite in NOAH with this match. Kanemaru is really one of the msot underrated guys on the planet, these days. Miyahara's timing was kinda iffy, but MAN has he mastered that high Angle german suplex. Freaking awesome way of executing a normal move. Awesome finish, really showing how a draw should end in Japan. LOVED the dual submissions spot! Really cool stuff that had the crowd going insane, and Miyahara's timing and a better finish was probably all that kept this from the full 5. 

Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Miyahara/Nakajima
9/12
****1/4

Good match with another good finishing stretch, but more problems, here. Miyahara's bad timing, while ignorable in the first match, was quite apparent here, especially with such a long finishing stretch. When he got his back worked over, it was with some really creative stuff, but it was ruined by him barely selling it. (still, that high Angle german makes me mark out every time) These was also a lot of sloppiness, especially off the ropes. Nakajima, however, was even stronger than the last match ,and really made his nearfall's count. Kanemaru's hard way was sick, and made him come off as more intense. Suzuki.....what can I say, the guy has become a star. Awesome character, and a big step up lately with some awesome performances. Like I said: the finishing stretch and the ending were even better than the first match, but Miyahara's bad selling and the sloppiness cost this some points.

Still, spectacular stuff: everyone check it out.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Two from tonight-

Ziggler vs. Morrison - **** 1/4. This is going to be overshadowed like mad, but I think it was better than Rey vs. Morrison from SD, as it was more unpredictable and Ziggler really stepped up. 

Cena vs. Orton - **** 1/4 - their best match ever, with ease. It played off their history and characters awesomely.


----------



## Bubz

Kevin Steen and Lance Storm vs Davey Richards and Chris Hero - ****

I really liked this, especially when Storm was in there, he showed he's still got it in the ring. Hero Davey and Steen are all awesome as well.


----------



## seabs

*DX vs Legacy - Hell In A Cell *
_****+_

*John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler *
_***3/4_


----------



## FITZ

Finally seeing the love that I thought Morrison/Ziggler deserved. 

I just wish that the fans had been a little more patient with them at the start of the match as they really worked into a really exciting ending. I need to see the match on DVD before I can give it any type of a fair rating though.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kanemaru & Suzuki vs. Jado & Gedo No Score I instead say that I have not enjoyed a tag match this much since watching old AJPW matches! Jado & Gedo are perfect heels who I actually wanted to boo and I was totally behind Suzuki & Kanemaru! If I were to give it a score it would be what I rated Taker vs. Michaels, if not higher.


----------



## seancarleton77

Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Jun Akiyama & KENTA


----------



## The Crazy Monkey

My BJW picks:

2009.03.12 - Jun Kasai vs. Jaki Numazawa

2009.03.26 - Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs. Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka

2009.07.12 - Yuko Miyamoto vs. Masashi Takeda


----------



## MikeF

Here's my list so far. Probably update every two weeks or so when I watch more stuff. It's getting a little harder now to squeeze the pro wres into my free time with the new fall shows, hockey and football season starting, but I have tomorrow off and probably going to stay up late tonight doing shit, so maybe I'll throw on some stuff. I have just a ton of stuff here to watch, so if you're real curious as to why I didn't list something, like KENTA/Davey, Ibushi/Ishimori, etc., chances are I either haven't seen it or just saw part of it. 

I did list the Bucks/Wolves match which had not aired yet, but I'm real scared I'm going to overhype it, so don't look too much into it. I'm just getting back hardcore into wrestling these days, so either I'm real impressed or not impressed at all. Pretty much everything I listed is good to check out and there's a ton else I'm going to just throw out there eventually as honorable mention stuff. 


2009 Match of the Year - first draft (10-10-09)
1. *Matt and Nick Jackson vs. Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards* - ROH on HDNet tapings taped 09-11-09 Philadelphia
2. *Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson* - King of Trios Night Two 03-28-09 Philadelphia
3. *Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker* - Wrestlemania 04-05-09 Houston
4. *Helios/Jimmy "Equinox" Olsen/Jigsaw vs. Chuck Taylor/Vin Gerard/STIGMA vs. Fire Ant/Hallowicked/Arik Cannon* _(Golden Dream Trios)_ - Young Lions Cup Night Three 08-16-09 Philadelphia
5. *CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy* _(Loser Leaves Town Cage)_ - Smackdown 08-28-09 Phoenix
6. *Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho* _(Mask vs. Title)_ - The Bash 06-30-09
7. *Suicide vs. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin vs. Consequences Creed vs. Jay Lethal* _(King of the Mountain) _- Slammiversary 06-21-09 Auburn Hills
8. *Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle* _(No DQ) _- Genesis 01-11-09 Charlotte
9. *John Cena vs. Randy Orton* _(I Quit)_- Breaking Point 09-13-09 Montreal
10. *Matt and Nick Jackson vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka* - Open the Historic Gate 07-25-09 Philadelphia
11. *Christian vs. Jack Swagger* - ECW on Sci-Fi 02-24-09 Nashville
12. *Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico* _(Tables)_ - ROH on HDNet aired 05-30-09 Philadelphia
13. *Eric Young/Jay Lethal/Consequences Creed vs. Sheik Abdul Bashir/Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin* - Sacrifice 05-24-09 Orlando
14. *Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant, and Soldier Ant vs. Hallowicked, Amasis, Gran Akuma, and Icarus* - Open the Historic Gate 07-25-09 Philadelphia
15. *Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin* - Genesis 01-11-09 Charlotte


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH on HDNet - 10/12/09*

Chris Hero vs. KENTA - **** - ****1/4

They just killed each other with kicks and elbows. Only a couple of times has that crowd been alive for a match as they were by the end of this one.


----------



## Mark.

*Chris Hero vs KENTA* - ****1/4+

Superb match, the crowd was just electric by the end and Hero's elbows were incredible. Everything just worked in this match and I can't wait for a rematch, hopefully with Hero going over.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> *ROH on HDNet - 10/12/09*
> 
> Chris Hero vs. KENTA - **** - ****1/4
> 
> They just killed each other with kicks and elbows. Only a couple of times has that crowd been alive for a match as they were by the end of this one.


Same rating from me. GREAT stiff match.

I'd certainly love to see a rematch.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

seancarleton77 said:


> Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Jun Akiyama & KENTA


This one was not more than ****1/4* stars imo. It lived on the fact that KENTER and Kawada met first time ever, but apart from their interaction it was clearly below uppercard potential and not on the level of Takayama/Sugiura. And Taue, he's so broken down, should have stopped wrestling YEARS ago. I don't wanna hate on him again but most of his moves are the weakest shit I've ever seen in a japanese wrestling ring. It's kinda sad seeing him in this shape today.


----------



## peep4life

ROH on HDNet - 10/12/09

Chris Hero vs. KENTA - ****1/4

One hell of a match, super stiff and fast paced.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA vs Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 12.10.2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Spartanlax

I wouldn't call Hero/KENTA a MOTY (then why am I posting here, right?), BUT its the one match this year so far that I've seen and went "Damn, this is something I gotta show my friends". Obviously my friends are all skeptical about how "fake" the sport is, despite my constant reminders and arguments otherwise. Well, you can hear EVERY strike perfectly. HDNet did a great job with the audio, every hit is so crisp and clear, which is also thanks to the workers. Ah, I just love this match and can't wait to show everyone.


----------



## Bubz

*Chris Hero vs KENTA - ROH on HDNet - ****1/2*

Incredible match! Stiff as hell, every strike exchange especially the big boots in the corner's had me marking out big time. The Elbows by Hero are awesome, Chris is simply awesome, i don't see how any one can think other wise at this point. He needs to main event every show!


----------



## Mark.

Glad to see so much positivity for the match. That Hangman's Elbow and the massive pop the kickout for it got were easily the highlights of it for me.


----------



## Spartanlax

The Hangman's Elbow should be his finisher. That thing is creative and sick as HELL.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kotaro Suzuki*
****1/4+
Great chain wrestling and counter sequences from both athletes, the input was impressive.



And just by the way. CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush, 10/31 wXw will be awesome. :cool2:


----------



## thepunisherkills

Angle vs AJ Super Impact
****


----------



## PulseGlazer

thepunisherkills said:


> Angle vs AJ Super Impact
> ****


This match was terrible. **. Angle wrecked his story of mat wrestling to counter AJ flying with the stupid plancha, then, as usual from Krap Angle, he ignored the whole build to go finisher spamming, killing AJ's top two finishers on a free TV match and castrating the champion's credibility a week before the biggest show of the year.

Fuck. That. Guy.


----------



## Sephiroth

But Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle just rules. Right Aaron?


----------



## PulseGlazer

No, it doesn't. Never said it did. What it did do, however, was make the Undertaker re-imagine how he paces things and he's been much better since. Kurt was more under control in WWE- he had road agents and top guys leading him so that the finisher spamming made sense.


----------



## SLIW-StAr

Angle vs AJ, ****


----------



## Lost10

*The American Wolves © vs. Strong & KENTA* – ROH Violents Tendacies (26.6.09) *****1/4

*No.26 on my MOTYc List.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*ROH: Chris Hero vs. KENTA on HDnet*

Dunno what exactly was so special about it, KENTA has shown every move of his moveset while Hero tried to knock the shit outta him and that was all. It was not innovative and looked like some of the pretty decent matches KENTA had in the US, but nothing compared to his Jr. Heavyweight bouts against Nakajima or Suzuki earlier this year. It would have been better if they met on a normal event, not on HDnet. His match against Nigel was WAY better. ******


----------



## jawbreaker

KENTA vs. Chris Hero, ROH on HDnet 10/12: Hero carried this match with his sick looking elbows. KENTA did pretty much nothing other than run through each of his signature moves. Very good match, but it's not going to stand out at the end of the year except in a list of HDnet main events. ****

KENTA vs. Tyler Black, ROH End of an Age: Same as the above, only without Hero carrying the match. I don't even watch much puro (I've seen like one full NOAH show and then two more matches this year) and I already feel like I should have a checklist out in KENTA matches so I can check off each of his moves. Tyler wasn't special in any way here. ***1/2


----------



## seabs

*Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs Jun Akiyama & KENTA - NOAH 03.10.2009*
_****1/4+_


----------



## Mark.

lariatooooo!!! said:


> *ROH: Chris Hero vs. KENTA on HDnet*
> 
> Dunno what exactly was so special about it, KENTA has shown every move of his moveset while Hero tried to knock the shit outta him and that was all. It was not innovative and looked like some of the pretty decent matches KENTA had in the US, but nothing compared to his Jr. Heavyweight bouts against Nakajima or Suzuki earlier this year. *It would have been better if they met on a normal event, not on HDnet.* His match against Nigel was WAY better. ******


How does that matter? The HDNet crowd was very hot for them and they put on a great match without going overboard on finishers. I don't see how location is a factor in this match.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

The weekly shows seem more superficial, they show most of their signature moves plus some combinations, but if you compare most of the HDnet matches that already happened on normal events, HDnet stuff's still good but kinda "clipped", I think you know what I mean. Hero vs. KENTA was still great, especially for a weekly bout, but KENTA's performance on DVD events is way better and he's not the only one. Same with Strong vs. KENTA.


----------



## Sephiroth

I agree. IMO, HDNET shows don't mean SHIT in terms of overall storylines or shows. 

If Hero/KENTA happened at Glory By Honor VIII, you'd all probably be rating it near five stars and calling it MOTY.


----------



## Mark.

It already is one of the best matches of the year, if you ask me, and the way everyone else rates it highly, I don't think I'm alone.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> I agree. IMO, HDNET shows don't mean SHIT in terms of overall storylines or shows.
> 
> If Hero/KENTA happened at Glory By Honor VIII, you'd all probably be rating it near five stars and calling it MOTY.


Obviously.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Mark. said:


> if you ask me, and the way everyone else rates it highly, I don't think I'm alone.


Nobody said you were wrong, to each his own but if you liked KENTA vs. Hero and rated it above **** stars what would you think of his performances in Japan? Every single 1on1 from Pro Wrestling NOAH I can remember yet (just to name a few: vs. Nakajima I & II; vs. Kotaro Suzuki; vs. Jun Akiyama; vs. Go Shiozaki; vs. Ricky Marvin and maybe even vs. Taiji Ishimori) was much better than the one against Hero and I really wouldn't count it among the best matches of the year. Maybe in the US, but even there KENTA showed some better stuff against Davey and Nigel. (Which was really epic IMO, they told an awesome story with Nigel's injury issues - my MOTY so far)

So what I was just trying to say: If you saw all of his matches his match with Hero wasn't that great or special because it just wasn't.


----------



## Mark.

Well, I can't comment on all his matches in Japan, but in all honesty, I'd put the Hero match over Akiyama, Go and Marvin. Whereas I don't think it topped the Nakajima matches (I'd consider it just under or equal to) and I haven't seen the Suzuki, Marvin and Ishimori matches.

To each his own, as you say, I was just curious as to what you were on about when it comes to the match taking place on HDNet.


----------



## seabs

*HDNet matches just feel like extra matches that have pretty much no impact on storylines etc. They might mean to but they dont feel in the same way as the DVD shows do. The DVD MOTYC's get much more hype and pimpage than a HDNet MOTYC too. Just the way it is.*


----------



## -Mystery-

Edging my way back into indy wrestling this weekend. Started today with the most recent KENTA ON HD NET matches.

-KENTA, Roderick Strong, & Bryan Danielson vs. American Wolves & Chris Hero (9/21) - ****1/4
-KENTA vs. Chris Hero (10/12) - ****

Got some ROH and PWG to watch this weekend.


----------



## -GP-

Seabs said:


> *HDNet matches just feel like extra matches that have pretty much no impact on storylines etc. They might mean to but they dont feel in the same way as the DVD shows do. The DVD MOTYC's get much more hype and pimpage than a HDNet MOTYC too. Just the way it is.*


Isn't that to be expected though?
Edge/Taker on SmackDown would never reach a similar Edge/Taker match on PPV due to the sheer, shall we say, prestige that comes with being visibly paid for.

Sure, you can still tell a good match, but watching it on free TV as opposed to the big, specially bought Match Day that is the PPV (or DVD in this case) surely takes away from it. 
The match can be exactly identical but the free TV setting takes away from the status of it. 

It's a bit like having full in-ring introductions for a big title match as opposed to just going straight from the entrances to the bell - not strictly connected to the match, but it sure as hell gets you more into it.


----------



## seabs

*I wasn't trying to make it out as being a bad thing btw. I love the HDNet main events for what they are but I was just saying they dont have the same comparison in feel to DVD matches as the guy who started it off said.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

With the right booker (see: the Heyman Six era) you can have matches for free that deliver way more than the PPV matches.


----------



## Sawyer147

KENTA Vs Chris Hero - **** 1/4
Great match, but something was missing. Maybe he was too short I don't know...


----------



## Maxx Hero

*Nakajima vs. Suzuki ****3/4*

I'm confused as to how you guys didn't get into it. I felt that the story could have been a bit more linear, but that isn't that big an issue. My MOTY easily so far.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Maxx Hero said:


> *Nakajima vs. Suzuki ****3/4*
> 
> I'm confused as to how you guys didn't get into it. I felt that the story could have been a bit more linear, but that isn't that big an issue. My MOTY easily so far.


Holy balls. Everyone had written that match off in other threads, so I never watched it. With such division in opinions I guess I gotta watch it now.


----------



## jawbreaker

Maxx Hero said:


> *Nakajima vs. Suzuki ****3/4*
> 
> I'm confused as to how you guys didn't get into it. I felt that the story could have been a bit more linear, but that isn't that big an issue. My MOTY easily so far.


When is this match from? I'll watch it later today.

BTW, Nakajima may get my vote for Japanese WOTY based on what I've seen


----------



## edge87

Claudio/Danielson vs.Quack/Jigsaw-****1/4

This happened in Chikara's Nashua, NH Debut. I really enjoyed. It was so exciting to watch. It was so exciting and so fun to watch. There was non-stop action the whole way through.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*@ jawbreaker: 10/15/09, Autumn Navigation/Jr. Heavyweight League Block A*


----------



## Schorschi

American Wolves vs. Danielson & Black from Tag Title Classic - ****3/4


----------



## BRKSTRM

QuackSaw vs Team Uppercut from Hiding in Plain Sight *****1/2*
Nakajima vs Suzuki from Autumn Nav. 15.10.09 *****1/2*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*NOAH *~ _2009/10/15_

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Kotaro Suzuki - ****3/4*

Both guys put on a very good performance, but there were a lot of mistakes. Unlike some others, I was really into everything they did at the beginning and middle sctions, especially Kotaro. His top rope diving single knee right into a pin was really awesome. Things got a little sloppy at the end. The tombstone sequence really had me fuming. I still put the tombstone piledriver on a pedistal in the hierarchy of moves. So to see two guys play around with it like it was just a snapmare or something was VERY frustrating. There were more logic issues as well, and a ton of no-selling on both guys parts, but for a thiry-minute match, I felt entertained and satisfied enough with the first 70% that I could forgive the ending sequence issues.


----------



## Lost10

*KENTA vs. Chris Hero – ROH on HDNet (12.10.09) - ****
No.29 on my MOTYc List


*


----------



## Bubz

*WWE Bragging Rights - Orton vs Cena - Iron Man Match - ****1/4*

I did not expect this at all! A really great match. With who was in it and it being an hour long, i expected it to drag like hell, it didnt drag at all and Orton was fantastic the whole way through. Some great spots as well including the Attitude Ajustment/RKO and the thing with the pyro was done well, but the bit i liked best was when Orton got the mic and looked as though he was going to trash talk Cena, but then just smashed him in the head with it. Probably my second fav wwe match of the year.


----------



## erikstans07

I disagree with ****1/4 for Cena/Orton. I gave it ***1/4 and I thought I was being generous. I don't know, I guess you could go a lot of different ways with that match. I'd like to see some other opinions on it.


----------



## Schorschi

I see it like bubz123, gave the match also ****1/4. Didn´t expect such a great performance from these two.


----------



## Kypsta

I'd give it **** probably, maybe ***3/4 on a rewatch (like Hell I'm rewatching it..). They really did a great job of keeping it entertaining for the full hour. Normally these matches are slow till the last ten minutes, but they got really creative with it, used the stipulations, left it all out there. A valiant effort on their part and I think it deserves a lot of contextual credit.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

***** for the Iron Man, like I said in the Cena vs. Orton thread it was just a shitload of headlocks combined with some random bumps Cena sold horrible as always. I'm not hating, I prised his Wrestlemania rematch with Shawn Michaels highly and rated it near ****1/2 stars but the Iron Man was a dead loss in my opinion. Orton's new "kind" seems very strange to me, how fake he always tried to look upset when he shaked his whole body like "Help me, an epileptic fit!" was awful. And I wasn't impressed by the little pyro show they've done, the entire inlcuding of weapons just showed that they weren't able to work only decent 20 minutes without using a chair or a table or the steelsteps. With Cena no selling anything It got more and more horrible: Within the past 15 (or so) minutes I thought "Okay, at least he's lurching right now." but then after the 6-5 decision he celebrated like "Yay, Superman's back bitches!"

Hope this was understandable, sorry for mistakes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I'd give it ****

It obviously has to be tough wrestling for an hour and these guys made it look quite simple, never stopping the action. (Despite the :30 intervals) Some nice looking bumps, innovation and story telling from two very good performers.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I have it at **** - **** 1/4. All I really ask from an Iron Man or a broadway is good pacing so I don't get bored and progress the story so everything makes sense - tough to do in an hour, but they did the former better than Angle vs. Brock and the latter better than Michaels vs. Bret. No mean feat.


----------



## KingKicks

PulseGlazer said:


> I have it at **** - **** 1/4. All I really ask from an Iron Man or a broadway is good pacing so I don't get bored and progress the story so everything makes sense - tough to do in an hour, but they did the former better than Angle vs. Brock and the latter better than Michaels vs. Bret. No mean feat.


Same rating from me and actually for the same reasons.

I was expecting the match to feel longer then an hour but they managed to keep me entertained for the entire match, and at the same time it just didn't feel like an hour.


----------



## kwjr86

WWE Breaking Point: John Cena vs. Randy Orton - ****¼


----------



## seancarleton77

Young Bucks vs 2 Skinny Black Guys 9.2 out of 10. I took the commentary and overall entertainment value into account.


----------



## mikytarsend

Alex shelley vs Scott Lost 8/10
Chris Sabin vs Bryan Danielson 8/10
El Generico & Human Tornado vs Young Bucks 8.5/10


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush*
****+

Maybe even better, have to rewatch it on DVD then.


----------



## KingCannabis

lariatooooo!!! said:


> *CIMA vs. Mike Quackenbush*
> ****+
> 
> Maybe even better, have to rewatch it on DVD then.


...And this match took place when/where?


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Yesterday, wXw Germany.


----------



## smitlick

my first contribution to the thread (havent really had the chance to watch much from 2009 yet. Only seen this one full show from 2009 besides a few impacts..

*DG USA - Open The Historic Gate*
Chikara 8 Man - ****
Bucks vs CIMA/Yoko - ****
Shingo vs Doi - ****1/4


----------



## Schorschi

Also visited Dragon Gates show yesterday in Oberhausen. Would give the CIMA/Quack Match ****-****1/2, have to rewatch it on DVD, too.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Schorschi said:


> Also visited Dragon Gates show yesterday in Oberhausen. Would give the CIMA/Quack Match ****-****1/2, have to rewatch it on DVD, too.





lariatooooo!!! said:


> Yesterday, wXw Germany.



Didn't you bastards get DK vs Yoshino vs Generico vs Yokosuka, too? How was that?


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

True.

It was 80% comedy, but amazing. At one point Generico put Yokosuka, Yoshino and Kid in some submission hold (sharpshooter/boston crap, I don't remember) with Kid on the end of the chain (Generico<Yokosuka<Yoshino<Kid). Kid attempted to escape into the ropes, but while trying he shaked hands with the crowd in the front row instead of attaining the rope break XD It wasn't very serious at any point, but probably the best comedy match I've seen this year. (Besides Campsite DDT of course!) I'd say ****1/2*


----------



## Schorschi

Yes, it was not that good as I expected it to be, but still an awesome performance. ***1/2 might be a bit too high but I have to rewatch this one, too.


----------



## dele

BJW 9/30/09

Yuko Miyamoto(c) vs Abdullah Kobayashi
445 light tubes death match for the Death Match Championship

**1/2
This is a hard rating to give, as I really like both of these wrestlers. But this match just didn't do it for me. Kobayashi has lost a step or four in the last 2 years, and Miyamoto doesn't have the physical strength to carry a man of Abby's size yet.
However, if you wanna see a bloodbath, watch this match. At one point you can't even see Abby's face and back due to the blood.


----------



## misawafan

Kawada vs Tanaka (10-29) ***1/2, seems that toshiaki still has it.


----------



## zaqw222222

I am new to Puro, the matches that I have seen of this year are

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 15.02.2009 =****

MCMG vs Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NJPW 05.07.2009 = ***1/2

KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 25.01.2009 = ****1/2

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - NOAH 12.07.2009 = ***1/2

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 12.09.2009 = ****

Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009 = ****1/4

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 01.03.2009 = ****

KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - 11.02.2009 = ****1/2

Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T - 01.03.2009 = ***1/2

I want to ask if there are any other matches that are must see from Puro Section


----------



## TheLoneShark

Shingo vs. Yokosuka from last night gets an EASY ****3/4 from me. Made HBK-Taker look like backyarding. Match Of The Year by a country mile, well worth buying the DVD just for that.


----------



## seancarleton77

zaqw222222 said:


> I am new to Puro, the matches that I have seen of this year are
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 15.02.2009 =****
> 
> MCMG vs Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NJPW 05.07.2009 = ***1/2
> 
> KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 25.01.2009 = ****1/2
> 
> Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - NOAH 12.07.2009 = ***1/2
> 
> Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 12.09.2009 = ****
> 
> Kensuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi vs Jun Akiyama & Taiji Ishimori - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009 = ****1/4
> 
> KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 01.03.2009 = ****
> 
> KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - 11.02.2009 = ****1/2
> 
> Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T - 01.03.2009 = ***1/2
> 
> I want to ask if there are any other matches that are must see from Puro Section


KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - 22.06.2009 NOAH

Taiji Ishimori vs. Kota Ibushi - 05.04.2009 (Ibushi selling alone makes it worth the watch, okay so the fast paced and hard hitting action helps too)

Go Shiozaki vs. Akitoshi Saito for the GHC Heavyweight Championship - NOAH Great Voyage 9.27.09(An almost criminally underrated match)


----------



## seabs

*PWG Threemendous II*

*Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley* 
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin* 
_****_

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong* 
_****_

*The Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys* 
_****1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG World Championship*
_****_


----------



## S-Mac

I have shelley/Lost at ***1/2 and the bucks tag match at **** 1/2 but agree with all the rest of the ratings that you have Seabs


----------



## DonFuji

my MOTYC is Davey Richards vs KENTA, cos is a great match, to me the best of this year..and other maybe the matche between HBK and Taker...that is my opinion =)


----------



## Spartanlax

Shelley vs Lost was an awful, awful match. I blame Lost, but Shelley desrves blame for going along with it. Lost would get hit with a big move and act like nothing happened at all. I mean I guess that's most of indy wrestling, but Jesus Christ, it was bad here.


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> *PWG Threemendous II*
> 
> *Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley*
> _****_
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin*
> _****_
> 
> *Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - Guerrilla Warfare Match - PWG World Championship*
> _****_


Wouldn't want to be a hypocrite - since I hate it when people debate over showflakes - but goddamn, Seabs. :sad:



Spartanlax said:


> Shelley vs Lost was an awful, awful match. I blame Lost, but Shelley desrves blame for going along with it. Lost would get hit with a big move and act like nothing happened at all. I mean I guess that's most of indy wrestling, but Jesus Christ, it was bad here.


Rewatched it last night, and I have to agree to a certain degree. A showcase of some of the worst sides of indy wrestling. Not an _awful_ match, but certainly alot worse than their previous bout from 4 years ago, which was excellent.


----------



## seancarleton77

Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & the Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## antoniomare007

*Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson - Open the Untouchable Gate*

Damn i missed "this" Danielson. Awesome slow build matchup that didn't need a bunch of highspots in order to keep the crowd alive. Dragon destroying Doi's arm was a beautiful thing to watch.

*SHINGO vs Davey Richards - Open the Untouchable Gate*

This one on the other hand....holy fuck. Bomb after bomb after bomb this two beat the piss out of each other for 25+ minutes like two mad men. I'm pretty sure people wont like that they went in overkill mode at the end but i (kinda surprinsingly tbh) liked this match even more thanks to that.


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres (9/4/09)*

El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi *****1/2*
_Wow, this match had the feel and the attomosphere of a main event. These two are complete artists in the ring. They did an awesome job of setting up for spots and pacing the match._

"Never in Your Wildest Dreams" Match
Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) vs. CIMA & The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) *****1/4*
_Kendrick could have been involved more than he was, but this match was still pretty fuckin sick._


----------



## New Blood

Has there been any good lucha libre this year?

I have to admit, after the first half of the year, this has been a less then stellar second half.


----------



## antoniomare007

erikstans07 said:


> *PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres (9/4/09)*
> 
> El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi *****1/2*
> _Wow, this match had the feel and the attomosphere of a main event. These two are complete artists in the ring. They did an awesome job of setting up for spots and pacing the match._


Excalibur being legitimately pissed when the bell rang the first time made this even better . Great fucking match.

The dream six man was fun as hell too.


----------



## Cleavage

CIMA's performance in the 6 man match was epic, and the Generico/Shingo match was fucking awesome from start to end.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Roderick Strong and Bryan Danielson vs. The American Wolves - ROH on HDNet 11/09/09*
****1/4+


----------



## erikstans07

*ECW (11/10/09)*

ECW Championship
Christian (c) vs. William Regal *****1/4*
_Awesome contest. I'd have to say it's ECW's best match of the year. It has some great competition though. Anyway, this was awesome and any indy wrestling fan would enjoy it, so check it out._

*NOW TO WATCH DGUSA UNTOUCHABLE*


----------



## BRKSTRM

*DGUSA Untouchable*

Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson *****1/2+*
Davey Richards vs Shingo Takagi *****3/4+* - MOTY!


----------



## Schorschi

Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi - ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. SHINGO - ****1/2 - IMO as good as the Davey/KENTA match from this year.


----------



## casper-21

BRKSTRM said:


> *DGUSA Untouchable*
> 
> Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson *****1/2+*
> Davey Richards vs Shingo Takagi *****3/4+*


Totally agree.


----------



## Devildude

*DGUSA Untouchable:*

Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*
Davey Richards vs Shingo Takagi - *****3/4+* - Speechless after watching this. You should of seen this yesterday if you haven't already. My new MOTY.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Shingo/El Generico ***1/4 - Meh...basic indy shit.

Shingo/Richards ****1/4 - I need to rewatch this because live I was flipping out and way marking, but when I watched it I was perfectly content just watching, I didn't feel at all involved. Which is a shame cause I remember it being better and I love both guys.


----------



## Bubz

DGUSA Untouchable - Davey Richards vs Shingo Takagi - *******

Yes i'm giving it the full 5, incredible match, i thought it was better than Davey vs KENTA, unbelievable! MOTY!


----------



## erikstans07

I give Davey/Shingo ****3/4 also. Better than Davey/KENTA.


----------



## peep4life

Christian/Regal **** Second best ECW match of the year besides Christian/Swagger II. Might of been higher if not for the random commercial breaks. Exciting, stiff match that kept me glued to tv from start to finish.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I wouldn't say Regal/Christian was that great. Just saw it. I'd give it a ***1/2

Shingo vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4. New MOTY, until Davey/Dragon of course.


----------



## Spartanlax

Regal/Christian was an outstanding back-and-forth match, and Regal continues to prove that he's one of the best in-ring performers in the world today.


----------



## canmewda

Davey/Shingo was one of the best matches of all year easily for me, top 3 at the moment. I watched this on my ipod while waiting for my girlfriend to get off work, and I must watch it at home because there were so many times during the match i wanted to yell and scream and mark out, but couldn't because i was in the middle of a target food court. but even with that, the only matches IMO that can touch it this year are Michaels/Taker and Sasaki&Nakajima/Go&KENTA. of the three i'm honestly not sure which i like the best yet, but all are incredible examples of why I love pro wrestling ****3/4


----------



## seabs

*DG USA Untouchable*

*Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi*
_****1/2+_

*Davey Richards vs SHINGO*
_****1/2+_


----------



## seancarleton77

Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson from PWG is probably my Match of the Year, so far.


----------



## erikstans07

seancarleton, seeing as how you live in Canada, I don't think you saw that match. So shouldn't you wait to see it to decide that?


----------



## jawbreaker

Dude, KC uploaded it like three days ago.


----------



## antoniomare007

and it's indeed a strong MOTYC.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

*Dragon vs. Doi* ****1/2
This was really the only match with a great story from Doi that I can remember. Dragon showed why he'll leave the biggest void in indy wrestling ever. So sad seeing him join WWE now after enjoying this awesome match. Doi wasn't even using a half of his usual move set which surprised me, he looked completely changed against Danielson. Truly awesome. ~ MOTYC!

*Richards vs. Shingo* ****1/4
Maybe the best singles match of both. The only thing that I disliked was Davey's silly suicide dive a hundred miles into the crowd. SENSE?! He should hit his enemy instead of flying 2 meters behind the barricade. Anyways, the finish sequence was great.


----------



## jawbreaker

Davey's suicide dive is sometimes awesome, and sometimes pointless. It was awesome in his match with KENTA and the Tag Title Classic, and pointless a few other times that I don't remember because it was pointless.

BTW:

Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson, PWG Guerres Sans Frontières: ****3/4


----------



## erikstans07

Weird, I haven't seen Hero/Danielson in the indy section. Guess I'll check again. It must not have gotten many replies, cuz I've been checking that section a bunch of times every day.


----------



## seancarleton77

Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi 9.5 out of 10


----------



## Cleavage

erikstans07 said:


> Weird, I haven't seen Hero/Danielson in the indy section. Guess I'll check again. It must not have gotten many replies, cuz I've been checking that section a bunch of times every day.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/479349-pwg-guerre-sans-frontieres-danielson-vs-hero.html


----------



## seancarleton77

Richards vs. Shingo, Danielson vs. Hero & Danielson vs. Doi are all in my top 5. Davey & Bryan have jumped ahead of KENTA as far as I'm concerned when it comes to Wrestler of the Year.


----------



## antoniomare007

Danielson is gonna have a great finishing stretch with all of his farewell matches in Chikara, PWG, DGUSA and ROH. But he has not been as consistent as Davey. KENTA had an incredible first 7-8 months but he's injured now and can't keep up with the awesome stuff Davey's been doing.

idk. to me, KENTA has more memorable matches that i would watch again so i guess that's makes him my WOTY.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

Dragon vs Hero was an absoulte clash of the titans. This is pretty much the Indy equivalent to a Wrestlemania dream main event. Chris Hero, the brash and lethal 13 month champion, against Bryan Danielson, the Indy's messiah. It's a spectacle to see these two men just slug with each other with absolutley everything they got. These two guys just have some amazing chemistry, I can't wait to see them go at it an ROH ring. Though I doubt it will be as special as this one, this just the right circumstances.

****3/4

It's right behind my current match of the year, which is Nigel/Dragon. Gonna miss you Dragon.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> Richards vs. Shingo, Danielson vs. Hero & Danielson vs. Doi are all in my top 5. Davey & Bryan have jumped ahead of KENTA as far as I'm concerned when it comes to Wrestler of the Year.


Katsuhiko Nakajima asks why he isn't included.

Well, I do, at least.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Katsuhiko Nakajima asks why he isn't included.
> 
> Well, I do, at least.


His match vs. KENTA from I believe Kensuke Office should make the final 5.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Honestly, I wouldn't compare anybody to KENTA this year. He's had SO MANY >**** matches in 2009, his performance was unbelievable. The fights vs. Nigel, Nakajima I, Nakajima II and Kotaro Suzuki are all in my top 10 MOTYs and I still haven't seen Nakajima III or the fight with Aoki. (Davey vs. KENTA was not great IMO, the -pretty fucked up- finish and the fight in general wasn't as good as most of their other matches this year)


----------



## Burning Sword

Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - PWG Guerres Sans Frontières

Excellent, Excellent match. This is probably the best 40 minutes of my life not contributing to watching an episode of Heroes or listening to Liquid Swords. It's just amazing watching these two go to work and boy they were on here with the feeling out process which lasted 20 minutes in itself but kept things interesting with the punching in the ears and counter wrestling. I like the story on how Hero wanted to put away Danielson by any means necessary, as far cheating in some cases (close fist, chair shot, etc.). Watching Hero deliver a number of his elbows to Danielson was sick to see and Hangman's Elbow is one of the most dangerous shots to watch. The last 12 minutes were fantastic with the crowd getting involved (literally) and Danielson slapping the fuck out of Hero only for Chris to return the favor. The crowd reaction to the finish was great to see as well as it almost came out of nowhere. This could be their best match together.

****3/4 (Maybe going a bit too high, but it kept me going the entire 40+ minutes, something I can't say about the Cena/Orton Ironman match)


----------



## mikytarsend

Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson ****3/4
Davey Richards vs SHINGO *****


----------



## seancarleton77

Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. American Wolves was extraordinary no half or quarter stars because that shit can be annoying. By the way Mike Hogewood is getting good and even dropped a couple of good lines.


----------



## Bubz

Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong vs American Wolves - ****

really good match, i really like eddie edwards and think he is underrated, the only thing is his super kicks look weak. Davey Strong and Danielson were all their usual great selves and you cant really go wrong with these guys in a match


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Did anyone see wXw's Hero vs. Danielson 36 minutes match from 16 Carat Gold 2008?


----------



## seabs

lariatooooo!!! said:


> *Dragon vs. Doi* ****1/2
> This was really the only match with a great story from Doi that I can remember. Dragon showed why he'll leave the biggest void in indy wrestling ever. So sad seeing him join WWE now after enjoying this awesome match. Doi wasn't even using a half of his usual move set which surprised me, he looked completely changed against Danielson. Truly awesome. ~ MOTYC!
> 
> *Richards vs. Shingo* ****1/4
> Maybe the best singles match of both. The only thing that I disliked was Davey's silly suicide dive a hundred miles into the crowd. SENSE?! He should hit his enemy instead of flying 2 meters behind the barricade. Anyways, the finish sequence was great.


*Davey's dive is the one of the best things about the Indy scene atm. No shit. That dive is fucking amazing. I love how he tries to take out as many fans as he can as well as his opponent too.*


----------



## -GP-

Seabs said:


> *Davey's dive is the one of the best things about the Indy scene atm. No shit. That dive is fucking amazing. I love how he tries to take out as many fans as he can as well as his opponent too.*


You know how most wrestlers dive in a "Man, I hope he catches me!" kinda way?
Not Davey...it's like Danielson's completely non-flashy "Jump on him and hurt him!"-style combined with Aries' full speed ahead dive.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Meh. Even some Evans spots can look cool, but they still don't make any sense in a wrestling ring. 
It's the same with Davey's dive to me. Where's the sense? He's hurting the crowd or himself more than his enemy.


*Pro Wrestling NOAH: 10/25/09
1st Jr. Heavyweight League
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima IV*
I LOVE every single confrontation of them hands down. Not their best bout, but still very amusing. Especially the last ten minutes were interesting, Nakajima pushed KENTA to his limit with the always repeating ankle locks and counters. It just happened a few weeks ago and I'm already waiting for KENTA's return, hopefully against Nakajima in Version 5 in 2010 then. ****+


----------



## megadude

I watched Open The Untouchable Gate yesterday.

Naruki Doi vs Bryan Danielson ****1/2
Davey Richards vs Shingo ****3/4

Two great matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Meh. Even some Teddy Hart spots can look cool, but they still don't make any sense in a wrestling ring.


Looks as if you're talking about Jack Evans.


KENTA & Ishimori vs Danielson & Strong was amazing.


----------



## Nervosa

Dragon vs. Doi
****1/2
I love the story of Dragon basically paying for switching his strategy in the middle. Doi is so amazing now.

SHINGO vs. Richards
****3/4
I need to watch this alongside Nakajima/KENTA III...but this might be MOTY for me. Just awesome. Richards works over SHINGO's arm, and it actually plays into the finish. Honestly, the finishing stretch is just perfect. I love everything about this match.


----------



## antoniomare007

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Did anyone see wXw's Hero vs. Danielson 36 minutes match from 16 Carat Gold 2008?


that was my 2008 singles MOTY


----------



## jawbreaker

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Meh. Even some Teddy Hart spots can look cool, but they still don't make any sense in a wrestling ring.
> It's the same with Davey's dive to me. Where's the sense? He's hurting the crowd or himself more than his enemy.


Are you talking about the one where he dives all the way into the crowd and grabs his opponent on the way? That looks like it hurts so much more than a Jack Evans 1080 double corkscrew whatever.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Yes, this one. It reminds me of Aries' Heat Seeker sometimes, they both need a huge amount of speed. 
Anyways, Shingo vs. Richards was still great. This was not a reason for rating the match worst or something imo.


----------



## -GP-

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Did anyone see wXw's Hero vs. Danielson 36 minutes match from 16 Carat Gold 2008?


The one where you damn near believe the crowd's gonna jump Danielson?
Love that match. Definitely Top 5 from 2008 for me.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

-GP- said:


> The one where you damn near believe the crowd's gonna jump Danielson?


Dunno, I'm asking because I didn't see it but I want to, it's just overstated to buy the whole DVD just therefore.


----------



## KingKicks

*Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable*

Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi *****¼*

Davey Richards vs. Shingo *****½-****¾*


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Injustice II*
ROH World Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs Tyler Black
****1/4


----------



## PulseGlazer

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Dunno, I'm asking because I didn't see it but I want to, it's just overstated to buy the whole DVD just therefore.


Buy the DVD. The match after to end the tourney is **** 1/2 too. 

As for the new DG USA-

**** for Danielson vs. Doi- Awesome as it was, would it have killed Doi to sell a bit?

**** 1/4 - **** 1/2 for Shingo vs. Davey they even sold a bit in there without slowing down!


----------



## Bubz

Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - PWG Guerres Sans Frontières - ****12

Awesome match, the only thing that kept it from being higher was i thought hero over did the elbows a bit here, i know the whole thing was about Hero trying to KO Danielson but there was about 10 minutes of just elbows. Apart from that little thing it was brilliant and i think Hero along with Davey and Richards are the men who legit are the next best in the world.

i meant Roderick not Richards lol


----------



## Groovemachine

*Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable*

Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - ****1/2

Davey Richards vs SHINGO - ****1/2

I'd put Richards/SHINGO higher than Danielson/Doi, but this year I'm trying to keep a strict policy that only the really, really, really special stuff gets ****3/4+. I loved the heck out of Richards/SHINGO but it didn't have the level of emotion I look for in a ****3/4 match.


*Chikara: Hiding in Plain Sight*

Team Uppercut (Bryan Danielson and Claudio Castagnoli) vs QuackSaw (Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw) - ****1/2

Fantastic tag match, the leg work on Jigsaw was brilliantly pulled off, Jig sold like a pro, and Claudio tossing Jigsaw around like a little bitch was an absolute joy to watch. Easily one of the best tags of the year.


----------



## -GP-

Yeah, i kinda need to get on that DG PPV...


----------



## Halfnelson

*Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable*

Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi ****1/2

Davey Richards vs SHINGO ****3/4

Shingo-Richards is probably top three of the year for me, the finishing stretch was crazy.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA: Untouchable*

Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi - ****1/4

Davey Richards vs. SHINGO - ****1/2


*PWG: Guerre Sans Frontières*

El Generico vs. SHINGO - ****1/4

CIMA & The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks - ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2


*ROH: The Final Countdown Tour - Dayton*

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - **** - ****1/4


----------



## zaqw222222

Naruki Doi Vs Bryan Danielson ****

Davey Richards Vs SHINGO ****3/4


----------



## MidnightReaper

Aries Vs Richards ****3/4


----------



## Devildude

KingCrash said:


> *PWG: Guerre Sans Frontières*
> 
> El Generico vs. SHINGO - ****1/4
> 
> CIMA & The Motor City Machine Guns vs. Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks - ****
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2


This. I mark out so hard for SHINGO in North America it's not even funny. I miss his epic mullet though. :sad:


----------



## libertine1989

Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi ****3/4

Best match I've seen this year


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Dayton*
_****1/4_

*Davey Richards vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Dayton*
_****_


----------



## PulseGlazer

TNA Turning Point

Angle vs. Wolfe - **** - so close to more, but Angle didn't sell the arm and the finish came out of nowhere.

AJ vs. Joe vs. Daniels - **** 3/4. Might be *****. We'll see on re-watch. I don't think it tops Taker Michaels, but I don't think it's too far off either.


----------



## vivalabrave

I kind of liked the ending to Wolfe/Angle. Wolfe had been saying that he knew everything there was to know about Kurt and Angle busted out a move I hadn't ever seen him use before. Smart stuff. Agreed on the rating.

The three way was the best match I've seen from TNA since Styles/Joe in December 2005.


----------



## erikstans07

I agree with the rating for the triple threat from Aaron, might give it ***** on re-watch also. I give Angle/Wolfe ****1/4 though.

So uhh Nigel Freakin' McGuinness was in the second to last match on a PPV for TNA, and was in the ring with Kurt Angle and Earl Hebner, putting on one of the best matches I've seen out of TNA this year. Too bad Dragon won't be near Nigel's status anytime soon. 

Was anyone else completely marking out for Nigel during that match?


----------



## Sykova

Wolfe/Angle is match of the year, I'm pretty sure everyone agrees.


----------



## RizoRiz

I gave Nigel/Angle ****1/2 and the same for Joe/Daniels/AJ.


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton - Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson*
****


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago Ridge - Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ****+


----------



## Devildude

*TNA Turning Point 2009:*

Desmond Wolfe vs Kurt Angle - *****1/4*
AJ Styles vs Daniels vs Samoa Joe - *****1/2*


----------



## thepunisherkills

erikstans07 said:


> I agree with the rating for the triple threat from Aaron, might give it ***** on re-watch also. I give Angle/Wolfe ****1/4 though.
> 
> So uhh Nigel Freakin' McGuinness was in the second to last match on a PPV for TNA, and was in the ring with Kurt Angle and Earl Hebner, putting on one of the best matches I've seen out of TNA this year. Too bad Dragon won't be near Nigel's status anytime soon.
> 
> Was anyone else completely marking out for Nigel during that match?


Im the biggest Wolfe Mark now. He's really amazing!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Danielson will at some point in the next 3 years be putting on fantastic matches on a frequent basis. In WWE.


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> Was anyone else completely marking out for Nigel during that match?


I'm used to marking for Nigel (have been since 2005), but seeing him have such a good match with Angle on a PPV really made me smile.

*****-****1/4* for Nigel/Angle.
*****3/4* for Styles/Joe/Daniels (Props to these 3, I didn't think they could pull off anything close to the original match.)


----------



## SLIW-StAr

A dream match came true... Kurt f'n Angle vs. Nigel f'n McGuinness, was even more than I expected!

*Angle vs Nigel ****1/4+*
*Daniels vs. Joe vs. Styles ****3/4+*


----------



## megadude

Angle vs Nigel ****1/4 Can't wait for these 2 to have another match.
AJ vs Joe vs Daniels ****3/4 This match just blew my mind.


----------



## kwjr86

TNA Turning Point: Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle - ****¼ 

TNA Turning Point: Samoa Joe vs. Daniels vs. AJ Styles - ****¾

ROH on HD Net: The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson - ****

ROH The Final Countdown Tour Dayton: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ****


----------



## stinger-splash

Desmond Wolfe/Angle - ****1/2
Daniels/Joe/AJ - ****1/2


----------



## IIL

TNA Turning Point 2009
Desmond Wolfe Vs. Kurt Angle - ****** ¼ - both perfectly match styles in the ring between them, you can feel the chemistry and for me they resurrect almost the impression of the first skirmishes from Angle and Joe.
AJ Styles Vs. Daniels Vs. Samoa Joe - ****** ¾ - I marked out! All persons involved in this fight is a TNA legend, and virtually every one I love. If build up would was better and the match would take 5 minutes longer, it will be another five stars of that great trio.


----------



## Burning Sword

*TNA Turning Point 2009: *

Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolfe- ****1/4

Excellent match as Angle made Desmond look like a million bucks. Love the finish as it was a submission that came out of nowhere leading to the quick tap, which add some realism into the match. 

AJ vs. Daniels vs. Joe - ****1/2+

WOW, I never would have thought this match was going to exceed my expectations but it did. All three men were in full form here, especially Joe who haven't look this motivated since 2007. A lot of old spots came around with some new ones as well and they were able to work something close to the original.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet 9/11/09*
Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves ****3/4-*****

*ROH on HDNet 16/11/09*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*

Loved all the Danielson stuff throughout the show this week.


----------



## Halfnelson

*Wolfe vs Angle ****1/2*

Thought the finish was executed well too, Wolfe knew he would pass out if he didn't tap. Didn't make him look weak at all, just looked like Angle was one step ahead.

My stream went out for the last few minutes of the main event but I was loving it up until then, I'll see the full match tommorow.


----------



## Bubz

TNA Turning Point - Aj vs Joe vs Daniels - *****3/4*

Seriously this was just amazing, nothing can go wrong with these three in the ring, but this was better than i expected.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

PWG - Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4
TNA - Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolfe (at least ****, have to rewatch it)
TNA - Joe vs. Styles vs. Daniels ****1/2


----------



## Rickey

TNA Turning Point 2009

Angle/Wolfe-4/5
AJ/Daniels/Joe II-4.25/5


----------



## peep4life

****3/4 for Styles/Joe/Daniels

I don't know who lit the fire under Joe and Daniels but neither of them have looked this good in years.


----------



## Closet Mark

Halfnelson said:


> *Wolfe vs Angle ****1/2*
> 
> Thought the finish was executed well too, Wolfe knew he would pass out if he didn't tap. Dodn't make him look weak at all, just looked like Angle was one step ahead.
> 
> My stream went out for the last few minutes of the main event but I was loving it up until then, I'll see the full match tommorow.


The ONLY thing wrong with the match is that the commentators didn't put the finish over right...the whole schtick going into this match is that big Des knows Kurt better than he knows himself etc...kurt, after trying ankle locks and engle slams goes to a side triangle (which he had never used before) for the win and the camera caught the Wolfster saying 'what was that' if you rewatch...brilliant bit of psychology that i hope they follow up with.

That said, Angle v Wolf **** 1/4 for me, superb match, my first time really getting to see Des and i was excited after all the hype about him on here and his AWESOME promos (i've just been caling everyone wanker and flipping V's since his debut!!)...definitely delivered but i would have desperately lovved Taz (who i thought was excellent) to put over the finish right.

Aj/Joe/Daniels **** 3/4

Probably the opposite of Kurt/Des where this matches only flaw was the builup, i thought the inring action was sensational, as i said on the TNA page, i f'n loved the way they referenced Unbreakable with some of the spots being almost the same but slightly different, (ie the fosbury in place of the shooting styles) also the little monkey flip into the hurricanrana but joe being prepared cos of last time, catching him and powerbombimg AJ, also the little series of reversals with AJ/Daniels mirrored the finishing sequence from last time...just sensational, the best Joe has looked in years, Daniels was AWESOME and put over really well by Taz (i guess we'll get an AJ/Daniels programme now) and AJ, like Taz said was/is flawless...if the buildup was better this is *****...it is definitely my match of the year.


----------



## seancarleton77

Styles Vs. Daniels Vs. Joe = Perfect aka ***** No unnecessary spots aka Jack Evans spots in this one, everything made sense and the finish was done to perfection.

Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolf 9.5/10 not only because of the great match with all of the submissions & wrestling holds you could ever want but for the fantastic finish that guarantees a rematch.


----------



## jawbreaker

AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Turning Point: ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Turning Point: ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

I just watched Hero vs. Danielson from PWG once again and it is one of my all time favourites, could have been the main event in any wrestling promotion and the last 15 minutes were All Japan Pro '98 quality.


----------



## Alim

I decided to give the Wolfe/Angle match a watch since everyone has been raving about it since it has happened.. Good match, but I wouldn't go higher than ****1/2*

I still have to give the triple threat a watch.


----------



## Saint Dick

Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Turning Point - ****

Excellent match but not the classic some people are calling it. The arm work didn't stop Angle from doing anything he'd normally do. I guess you could make a case for Wolfe surviving the Ankle Lock because of it but I don't really know about that.


----------



## Sephiroth

TNA Turning Point 2009
Kurt Angle vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***** 1/4*


----------



## Bubz

Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - ****1/2

I loved it! Nigel looked amazing here, i cant remember the last time someone made their debut and was made to look that good in their second match, so props to Angle as well for putting Nigel over. Great wrestling and submission exchanges in the last stretch and i thought the finish was brilliant with Wolfe not expecting the triangle from Kurt. And as someone said earlier the "What was that?" by him was great which the commentators failed to put over.


----------



## KillSteve

People _seriously_ think those TNA matches were MOTYCs?


----------



## kwjr86

KillSteve said:


> People _seriously_ think those TNA matches were MOTYCs?


I think you may be the only who think's they were not.


----------



## KillSteve

Some matches like KENTA/Nakajima I think sucked but I can see why people like them, I don't see what made the TNA matches epic apart from the names of the people involved.

Nigel/Angle was just two guys plugging each other into their own tired matches formulas. Outside the tired german suplex sequence (which was killed by the Impact zone retards "oooh" chants), there was nothing in it you wouldn't see in a Nigel vs Brent Albright match or any other Angle match from the last 5 years. The finish was also hilariously bad.

The three-way was a better-than-expected spotfest but hardly epic.


----------



## Sephiroth

KillSteve said:


> Some matches like KENTA/Nakajima I think sucked but I can see why people like them, I don't see what made the TNA matches epic apart from the names of the people involved.
> 
> Nigel/Angle was just two guys plugging each other into their own tired matches formulas. Outside the tired german suplex sequence (which was killed by the Impact zone retards "oooh" chants)


Besides lariats and the Tower of London, I've never seen Nigel work a match like that except having a somewhat similar match once with Danielson. If anything, it was a new formula for Nigel. 



KillSteve said:


> there was nothing in it you wouldn't see in a Nigel vs Brent Albright match


There was actually. Good wrestling. You never see that in a Brent Albright match.



KillSteve said:


> The three-way was a better-than-expected spotfest but hardly epic.


 If that's how you feel about the main event, then I REALLY hope you feel the same about the Unbreakable 2005 match or else you're just a hypocrite.


----------



## KillSteve

Huh? Chain wrestling sequence, working over the arm, finisher reversals, his usual signature moves.... not too sure how that differs from any other Nigel match this year. Define "good wrestling" because I assume you are probably refering to the little chain sequence at the start which was fine but hardly amazing.

And the Unbreakable '05 match is a very good, borderline great match but overated in context of it being far from "five stars" or "best TNA match ever". However it was a lot better than this year's match.


----------



## Sephiroth

If Nigel hit tons of lariats and did arm/leg work that wasn't sold by the opponent and started bleeding sometime during the middle of the match, then you can say it was a tired formula. But it wasn't.


----------



## seancarleton77

I thought the TNA matches were exceptional. The mat wrestling and British style made Wolfe vs. Angle unique.

The Triple Threat had no unnecessary spots, not one. If it makes sense to take a big man out with a high risk dive then you do it.


----------



## KillSteve

Sephiroth said:


> If Nigel hit tons of lariats and did arm/leg work that wasn't sold by the opponent and started bleeding sometime during the middle of the match, then you can say it was a tired formula. But it wasn't.


Angle sold the armwork? Overkill wasn't the problem as it was essentially a watered down version of his formula mixed with Angle's awful formula. When was the last time Nigel bladed anyway?


Also, British style? How was that a British style match? Again, I guess you mean the cute chain wrestling sequence at the start.


----------



## Schorschi

Wolfe vs. Angle ****1/4
AJ vs. Daniels vs. Joe ****1/2


----------



## kwjr86

ROH The Final Countdown Tour Chicago: Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson: ****¼


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Final Countdown Tour Dayton *

Davey vs Claudio - ****
Dragon vs Hero - ****1/4


----------



## S-Mac

Davey Richards Vs Shingo - DGUSA **** 3/4 
My MOTY atm just above Taker Vs Michaels the crowd really made the match. Davey is on a roll this year just wish Davey would stop doing his dive it looks cool but semms to hurt himself and the crowd more than the guy he is facing.


----------



## seabs

*Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - TNA Turning Point 2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## Alan4L

My megalist of everything I've rated over ****.

Updated for 11/18 (New additions in bold)

Including Dec 2008, Observer style.

*WWE:*
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (Cage Match) (8/28 ) ****3/4
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (4/5) ****3/4
Randy Orton vs. John Cena (I Quit Match) (9/13) ****1/2
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (6/28 ) ****1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison (9/4) ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (TLC Match) (8/23) ****1/4
MITB Ladder Match (4/5) ****1/4
Jack Swagger vs. Christian (2/24) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (5/17) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (No DQ) (6/7) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (7/10) ****1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (Ladder Match) (6/7) ****1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison (7/31) ****1/4
*William Regal vs. Christian (11/10) *****
Mysterio/Batista vs. Show/Jericho (10/4) ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (5/17) ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (6/12) ****
Hardy/Rey vs. Edge/Jericho (Cage Match) (6/26) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (6/26) ****
Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison (4/14) ****
Jack Swagger vs. Christian (4/26) ****
John Cena vs. Edge (4/26) ****
CM Punk vs. William Regal (1/19) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (12/8 ) ****
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (12/14) ****
Chris Jericho vs. John Cena (12/14) ****
Punk/Kingston vs. Miz/Morrison (12/15) ****
Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio (8/23) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (8/14) ****

*Puro:*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
KENTA & Shiozaki vs. Sasaki & Nakajima (6/22) (NOAH) ****3/4
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1/25) (NOAH) ****3/4
*Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo (11/1) (DG) ****3/4*
Sugiura/Shiozaki vs. Nakamura/Milano (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
Misawa/Shiozaki vs. Morishima/Sasaki (5/6) (NOAH) ****3/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori (4/5) (DDT) ****3/4
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Young Buck$ vs. PAC/Doi/Hulk (11/1) (DG) ****1/2*
Naoki Tanizaki vs. KAGETORA (8/30) (DG) ****1/2
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (7/26) (DG) ****1/2
Funaki/Muto vs. Chono/Suzuki (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/2
Sabin/Shelley vs. Devitt/Taguchi (9/13) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Masato Tanaka (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Iwasa/Tozawa/Dragon Kid (7/19) (DG) ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (8/23) (DDT) ****1/2
Sugiura/Aoki vs. Goto/Okada (5/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2/11) (KO) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. KENTA/Ishimori (12/7) (NOAH) ****1/2
Goto/Nakamura vs. Misawa/Sugiura (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
Naruki Doi vs. Koji Kanemoto (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (6/11) (DG) ****1/2
Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA (5/17) (NOAH) ****1/2
Nakajima/Miyahara vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
Ibushi/Aoki vs. KENTA/Ishimori (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (7/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
Prince Devitt vs. Koji Kanemoto (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (10/12) (NJPW) ****1/2
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Masato Tanaka (10/24) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/4
Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid (11/1) (DG) ****1/4*
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kobashi/KENTA vs. Shiozaki/Ito (8/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
Apollo55 vs. Unione (6/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki (7/5) ****1/4
KENTA/Ishimori vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) ****1/4
Milano Collection AT vs. Prince Devitt (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4 
Kanemaru/Suzuki vs. Ito/Aoki (4/25) (NOAH) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Yoshino vs. KAGETORA vs. Cyber Kong (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Susumu/Gamma vs. Genki/Ryo vs. Kanda/Arai (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Wataru Inoue (4/12) (Lock Up) ****1/4
Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Muto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Yoshitsune vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/4
Sasaki/Ibushi vs. Akiyama/Ishimori (2/11) (KO) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (12/28 ) (DG) ****1/4
Zetsurins vs. World-1 (1/18 ) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Tanaka vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (4/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kaz Hayashi (4/12) (AJPW) ****1/4
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (4/5) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Giant Bernard (3/22) (NJPW) ****1/4
Minoru vs. Kaz Hayashi (3/14) (AJPW) ****1/4
Sasaki/Nakajima/Ogawa vs. Akiyama/Yone/Shiosaki (1/11) (NOAH) ****1/4
Ibushi/Madoka vs. Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Shinobu vs. Oishi/Asahi (1/28 ) (Men’s Club) ****1/4
KAMIKAZE vs. Real Hazard vs. World-1 (3/22) (DG) ****1/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/6) (DG) ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryouji Sai (7/25) (Z1) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura (7/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (8/2) (KO) ****1/4
Manabu Nakanishi vs. Yuji Nagata (8/11) (NJPW) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) (NJPW) ****1/4
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Gedo/Jado (10/3) (NOAH) ****1/4
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Nakajima/Miyahara (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
Aoki/Fish vs. KENTA/Ito (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
Hulk/Yoshino vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Gamma/CIMA/Yokosuka (9/12) (DG) ****1/4
Kobashi/Ito/Kikuchi vs. Kojima/KAI/Yamato (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/4
Madoka/Shinobu/Ishikawa vs. Sekimoto/Sasaki/Okabyashi (8/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
*Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (9/27) (NJPW) ****1/4
Storm/Scurrl vs. Saito/Horiguchi (11/1) (DG) *****
Kawada/Taue vs. KENTA/Akiyama (10/3) (NOAH) ****
Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Takashi Sugiura (10/3) (NOAH) ****
Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Suwama (8/30) (AJPW) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. Shuji Kondo (8/30) (AJPW) ****
Sawa/Hidaka vs. Sugawara/Fujita (8/29) (Z1) ****
Togi Makabe vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/16) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/15) (NJPW) ****
Giant Bernard vs. Masato Tanaka (8/11) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (8/7) (NJPW) ****
Sasuke/CIMA/Gamma vs. Oishi/Tanizaki/Asahi (7/8 ) (DG) ****
Kohei Sato vs. Ryouji Sai (8/8 ) (Z1) ****
Liger/Nagata/Koshinaka vs. Kawada/Tenryu/TAJIRI (8/27) (HUSTLE) ****
Chris Hero vs. Go Shiozaki (6/4) (NOAH) ****
Hayato "Jr." Fujita vs. Great Sasuke (6/19) (M-Pro) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. Keiji Muto (4/9) (AJPW) ****
CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa (5/31) (DG) ****
Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Sasaki/Ishikawa (5/28 ) (BJW) ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/13) (NJPW) ****
Atsushi Aoki vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/22) (NOAH) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi (5/6) (NJPW) ****
Ricky Marvin vs. Taiji Ishimori (5/18 ) (SEM) ****
Mochizuki/TAKA/Fujii vs. Nakajima/Okimoto/Minamino (4/24) (KO) ****
Omega/Ibushi vs. Yoshihiko/Dino (5/4) (DDT) ****
Sato Brothers vs. Sasuke & Tobita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****
CIMA/Gamma/KAGETORA vs. Yoshino/PAC/Hulk (5/24) (DG) ****
Tanaka/Sekimoto vs. Ohashi/Okabayashi (3/12) (BJW) ****
YAMATO/Kong vs. Gamma/Yokosuka (3/1) (DG) ****
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yutaka Yoshie (3/15) (NJPW) ****
Madoka/Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Sato/Oishi (3/12) (BJW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (3/22) (NJPW) ****
Sugiura/Takayama vs. Bison/Saito (5/6) (NOAH) ****
Ibushi/Morishima vs. Kanemoto/Tanahashi (5/5) (NJPW) ****
Jun Akiyama vs. Go Shiozaki (4/19) (NOAH) ****
Warriors-5 vs. KAMIKAZE (4/15) (DG) ****
PIZA/Honda vs. Dino/YOSHIHIKO (4/5) (DDT) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Takashi Iizuka (Dog Collar Match) (5/3) (NJPW) ****
CIMA vs. Dragon Kid (5/5) (DG) ****
Shingo vs. YAMATO (1/23) (DG) ****
Aoki/Akiyama vs. Sasaki/Nakajima (1/12) (NOAH) ****
World-1 vs. Typhoon vs. Real Hazard (12/28 )(DG) ****
Men’s World (1/2) (BJW) ****
Doi & Yoshino vs. Shingo & Tozawa (1/18 ) (DG) ****
Aoki/Ito vs. Nakajima/Okita (12/15) (SEM) ****
Big Mountains vs. GBH (12/6) (NJPW) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard (12/6) (NJPW) ****
Sawa/HARASHIMA vs. Sato/Takeda (12/31) (SUMMIT) ****
Jun Akiyama vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/7) (NOAH) ****
CIMA/KAGETORA/Gamma vs. Doi/Yoshino/Hulk (7/10) (DG) ****
Ibushi/Aoki vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) (NOAH) ****
KENTA/Ishimori vs. Danielson/Strong (7/21) (NOAH) ****
Nobutaka Araya vs. Satoshi Kojima (6/21) (AJPW) ****
Sanshiro Takagi vs. Munenori Sawa (6/28 ) (DDT) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Tomhiro Ishii (7/5) (NJPW) ****
*Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (10/15) (NOAH) *****

*ROH:*
*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (1/16 PPV airdate) ****3/4
American Wolves vs. Danielson/Black (4/18 ) ****3/4
Aries vs. Lynn vs. Black (6/13) ****1/2
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Submissions Match) (6/13) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. KENTA (4/3) ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (3/21) ****1/2
Black/KENTA vs. Nakajima/Aries (4/4) ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/27) ****1/2
*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) (1/16 PPV airdate) ****1/2
*Chris Hero vs. KENTA (10/12) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm (7/25) ****1/4*
KENTA/Strong vs. American Wolves (6/26) ****1/4
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (No DQ) ****1/4
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Table Match) ****1/4
Sasaki & Nakajima vs. Strong & Albright (12/26) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn (5/8 ) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. Steen/Generico (6/12) ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt (6/13) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. Titus/King (6/13) ****
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (8/24) ****
American Wolves/Chris Hero vs. KENTA/Steen/Generico (7/18 ) ****
Roderick Strong vs. Jerry Lynn (4/24) ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (12/27) ****
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black (Cage Match) (6/26) ****

*Other:*
*The Young Buck$ vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (7/31) (PWG) *****
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (7/31) (PWG) ****3/4
Davey Richards vs. Shingo (9/6) (DGUSA)*
Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****3/4
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (7/25) (DGUSA) ****3/4
Quackenbush/Colony/Jigsaw vs. FIST/Amasis/Hallowicked (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. CIMA/Yokosuka (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
_YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2_
FIST vs. The Colony (Hair vs. Mask) (5/24) (Chikara) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
The Murder City Machine Guns vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Drake Younger (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/2
*Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson (9/6) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (Guerrilla Warfare) (7/31) (PWG) ****1/2
Danielson/Castagnoli vs. Quackenbush/Jigsaw (9/13) (Chikara) ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (10/15) (TNA) ****1/4
Golden Trios Match (8/16) (Chikara) ****1/4
Gatson/Goodtime/LTP vs. Cutlers/Mercury (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Chris Sabin vs. Bryan Danielson (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle (11/15) (TNA) ****1/4*
Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. FIST (7/31) (Chikara) ****1.4
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/4
The Young Buck$ vs. The Murder City Machine Guns (4/11) (PWG) ****1/4
Paul London/Young Buck$ vs. The Dynasty International (2/21) (PWG) ****1/4
FIST vs. The Future Is Now (3/29) (Chikara) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Tyler Black (3/7) (WXW) ****1/4
Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black (3/6) (WXW) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Bad Bones vs. Calihan/Big Van Walter (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/4
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal (1/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega (4/12) (PWG) ****1/4
Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. The Young Buck$ (5/22) (PWG) ****1/4
Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. Dark & Lovely (5/22) (PWG) ****
The Young Buck$ vs. The Cutler Brothers (5/22) (PWG) ****
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (5/22) (PWG) ****
Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Dorado/Helios vs. Incoherence/Cheech/Cloudy (5/24) (Chikara) ****
Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli (5/24) (Chikara) ****
El Generico vs. Kenny Omega (2/21) (PWG) ****
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (4/11) (PWG) ****
Danielson/Claudio/Taylor vs. Quackenbush/Saint/Skayde (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****
The Osirian Portal vs. Generico/Young Buck$ (3/27) (Chikara) ****
Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones (3/7) (WXW) ****
Shingo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/7) (WXW) ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Tyler Black vs. Absolute Andy (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
X Division King Of The Mountain (6/21) (TNA ****
Shelley/Sabin/Bashir vs. Young/Lethal/Creed (5/24) (TNA) ****
AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin (9/3) (TNA) ****
*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (9/6) (DGUSA) *****


----------



## -GP-

AJ v. Joe v. Daniels - ****1/4

Didn't blow me away, but still very good. Can't put my finger on it, but it just didn't _really_ get me going at any point.
Maybe 2005 raised the bar too high, or not following the feud...i don't know.
Speaking of which, haven't watched anything from TNA in a LONG time. Sadly the PPV i downloaded had a cut during Angle - Wolfe so i'll have to watch that some other time.


Currently Taker/HBK is far and away my MOTY. 
Shingo v. Yokosuka _might_ have a chance but i'll need to watch the DVD first, and from the sound of things Shingo v. Davey needs a watch.


----------



## Devildude

Alan4L said:


> My megalist of everything I've rated over ****.
> 
> Updated for 11/18 (New additions in bold)
> 
> Including Dec 2008, Observer style.
> 
> SNOWFLAKES~!


Awesome list Alan, how you find enough time during the year to watch all those matches beats me, but it'll be an awesome checklist for any matches I haven't seen yet.

Props.

*NJPW Destruction PPV (11/8/09):*

Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka - ******
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****1/4*

My God, Nakamura is going to be a beast once he hits his prime in a few years. Those knee strikes are _nasty_. Tanaka bringing the hate is fun too.


----------



## Alan4L

Devildude said:


> Awesome list Alan, how you find enough time during the year to watch all those matches beats me


I've devised a way of programming the matches into my dreams. So I go to sleep and boom I wake up and I've watched 8 hours of wrestling.

It's proved very handy, although you get the occasional flawed rating when a buck naked Shakira makes a run-in on a match.


----------



## megadude

*ROH Final Countdown Tour Daytona*

Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero ****

*Final Countdown Tour Chicago*

Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries ****1/4

*ROH On HDNet (11/16/09)*

Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong ****


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Goto vs. Tanaka was fun, just a little too short imo :] ****3/4*


----------



## SLIW-StAr

Alan4L said:


> *The Young Buck$ vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (7/31) (PWG) *****
> *


Really oO? A 5 Star Match? Gotta watch it... somehow I believe you xD!


----------



## Alan4L

SLIW-StAr said:


> Really oO? A 5 Star Match? Gotta watch it... somehow I believe you xD!



For me it was a ***** match. I'm sure others will have a totally different opinion on it but I just rate these based on how much they entertain ME personally. And I enjoyed this as much as most matches I've given ***** to.


----------



## Sephiroth

I haven't seen it yet, but most people who have here rated it around **** 1/4 - **** 1/2. So you having it ***** just means you enjoyed it a little more so there's nothing wrong with your rating.


----------



## Hydro

Other:
"The Young Buck$ vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (7/31) (PWG) *****"

For me if Threemendous 2 ended with this match it would have been great, both teams just threw everything at each other a very very entertaining match, i would probably have it at 4 stars though but thats mainly because of Human Tornado i just don't like his work.

I have just watch Angle vs Wolf (nigel), i enjoyed but it seems not as much as others i would probably have it 4 stars at a max but i would generally give it ***1/4, the crowd for me just killed it for me.

The three way i enjoyed alot it was a match i think many different fans good like, reminded me alot of a WAR/NJPW style match i would probably have at it a **** but i would probably say another quarter if i rewatched it.

One match that truly surprised me granted it was a while ago but i have been on a bit of catch up but CC vs Nigel M for the world title at A NEW LEVEL, im never really been a fan of CC but he certainly put in a very well timed match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but most people who have here rated it around **** 1/4 - **** 1/2. So you having it ***** just means you enjoyed it a little more so there's nothing wrong with your rating.


Yeah, I have it at ****1/2 and while I think ***** is way too high on my scale, if you have a more relaxed scale, that's perfectly fine and you're entitled to that opinion.


----------



## seabs

*Goto/Tanaka was a great little match but nothing MOTYC worthy for me. Bucks/2SBG isn't ***** material either. Davey/Strong from the same show isn't near ****3/4 either but if it did it for you then all power to ya.*


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'm sick of everyone thinking everyone else is entitled to his or her own opinion. Fuck that. The only opinion any of you are entitled to is MINE... and sometimes McQueen's if it isn't about Chikara.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> I'm sick of everyone thinking everyone else is entitled to his or her own opinion. Fuck that. The only opinion any of you are entitled to is MINE... and sometimes McQueen's if it isn't about Chikara.


I guess my opinion sucks now because I keep telling you to read Brave and the Bold? 

You're lucky you're so easy on the eyes.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> I guess my opinion sucks now because I keep telling you to read Brave and the Bold?
> 
> You're lucky you're so easy on the eyes.


If you're reading Agents and Secret Warriors you can count too.

Oh and Seabs counts... because... well, we all know why.


----------



## -Mystery-

PulseGlazer said:


> I'm sick of everyone thinking everyone else is entitled to his or her own opinion. Fuck that. The only opinion any of you are entitled to is MINE... and sometimes McQueen's if it isn't about Chikara.


Well, no more reading the columns you send me.

*Blocks on AIM*


----------



## seabs

PulseGlazer said:


> If you're reading Agents and Secret Warriors you can count too.
> 
> Oh and Seabs counts... because... well, we all know why.


**blushes**


----------



## McQueen

PulseGlazer said:


> I'm sick of everyone thinking everyone else is entitled to his or her own opinion. Fuck that. The only opinion any of you are entitled to is MINE... and sometimes McQueen's if it isn't about Chikara.


Yeah.... Hey wait a minute!

I've actually started watching 2009 stuff now so I might actually have something to contribute to this thread by years end.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, fuck you all.


----------



## McQueen

Thats harsh man. Harsh.


----------



## Spartanlax

When did Andy3000 go with a Kofi Kingston look?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Dayton*
_Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli_ - ****

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Chicago*
_American Wolves vs. The Briscoes_ - ****1/4

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Chicago*
_Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson_ - ****1/4+


----------



## jawbreaker

Spartanlax said:


> When did Andy3000 go with a Kofi Kingston look?


Isn't Kofi no longer Jamaican?


----------



## PulseGlazer

Oh fuck me. Sorry Mystery, you count if you ever REPLY to the columns on aim so I know you're fucking alive.

And Andy 3000 always counts. I haven't seen a post of yours in ages man, where you been?

Okay how about this- if you knew I loved you (before I met you) before I left the first time, you count! But still, my opinions better because I have no job and watch 8 BILLION hours of wrestling... and still can't be arsed to care about this year's MOTYC's.


----------



## McQueen

Andy's been at the other forum. Doubt he'll be back from how often hes been over there.

I just watched El Generico vs Kenny Omega from Express Written Consent and i'm automatically giving that MOTY honors because while it may not technically be "the best" match of the year I haven't been that entertained by a match in a long ass time.
And ultimately thats what counts.

Can't wait to get to the Men of Low Fiber stuff, Chuck Taylor is the only thing to come out of CHIKARA to get my full approval.


----------



## Blasko

I miss when Chuck Taylor use to be the best heel in the indies. 

Those where the days~


----------



## McQueen

How can you not like someone who hates kids, beats women and screams like a woman while hes being hit.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> How can you not like someone who hates kids, beats women and screams like a woman while hes being hit.


That's why I'm a Chris Benoit fan.


----------



## McQueen

Benoit only fits under 2 articles of that criteria but good show.

And I think Talyor should have started busting out Benoit spots after the incident happened.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Can't wait to get to the *Men of Low Fiber* stuff, Chuck Taylor is the only thing to come out of CHIKARA to get my full approval.


I'm assuming you meant Men of Low _Moral_ Fiber, unless there's a new tag team out there with a constipated gimmick that i need to check out ASAP.


----------



## Goatlord

Danielson/Strong ROH 11/16 

Best Sendaway Match of the Year in any Case, don't remember having seen such great crowd-working in ROH ever.


----------



## Bubz

*ROH Final Countdown Tour Chicago - Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson ROH World Title - ****1/2*

Great title match that isnt getting the love it deserves, any time these two get in the ring you know its going to be great. They pulled out all the stops in this one, the 450 into the triangle was awesome!


----------



## McQueen

-GP- said:


> I'm assuming you meant Men of Low _Moral_ Fiber, unless there's a new tag team out there with a constipated gimmick that i need to check out ASAP.


Yeah I made a typo. That is far and away the greatest name for a tag team ever made by the way.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Motor City Madness 2009
Steenerico vs American Wolves ****

ROH - Proving Ground 2009 - Night One
Davey Richards vs Tyler Black ****


----------



## antoniomare007

bubz123 said:


> *ROH Final Countdown Tour Chicago - Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson ROH World Title - ****1/2*
> 
> Great title match that isnt getting the love it deserves, any time these two get in the ring you know its going to be great. They pulled out all the stops in this one, the 450 into the triangle was awesome!


:agree:

the fucked up sound hurt it a little bit for me (i hope ROH fixes this problems for the GBH DVD) but overall a great match and by far the best title defense i've seen from Aries.


----------



## Bubz

> the fucked up sound hurt it a little bit for me (i hope ROH fixes this problems for the GBH DVD) but overall a great match and by far the best title defense i've seen from Aries.


Yeah i know what you mean, it was the same on the Dayton show as well, during the Hero vs Dragon match they seemed to mute the crowd and make the comentary louder.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*WWE Survivor Series - Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H vs. John Cena*
****

I haven't seen better story telling in a match in so long. Very exciting and had me on the edge of my seat from top to bottom. Maybe because when you have been a HBK mark for as long as I have, it was bound to happen. Still, very great match.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Through now, my top 5 MOTY (Didn't see anything of the Danielson farewell, so something might sneak on, all American stuff)

1. Taker vs. Shawn - Wrestlemania
2a. Joe vs. AJ vs. Daniels - Turning Point
2b. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena - Survivor Series
4. Danielson and Black vs. American Wolves - Tag Title Classic
5. Davey Richards vs. KENTA - SCOH 4

If you haven't seen the three-way from last night, even more than Turning Point, it's must see. A master-class in what to do to tell a story in the ring without forgetting selling and making sure the story and suspense build.


----------



## stinger-splash

HBK vs. Taker is my MOTY as well. TNA had a few matches very close like AJ/Daniels/Joe, Nigel/Angle and Jarrett/Angle, but not on the same level. I'd put Cena/Edge (LMS) and Jericho/Rey (Bash) in the list as well. I think it was a good year.


----------



## Alan4L

Hero vs. Danielson is soooooo making my list.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

*El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi* 
_****_

*Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns *
_****1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - PWG World Championship*
_****3/4_

*John Cena vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - WWE Championship - Survivor Series 2009*
_****1/4+_

*Bryan Danielson vs Silas Young - AWA Defining Moment; Us vs Them*
_Woudln't say this a MOTYC quite but it definitely deserves some pimping out. It's one of them matches that basically proves Danielson as being the best wrestler in the world today. Silas is nothing amazing outside of some nice flexibility, yet Danielson goes about 25 minutes with him and makes it more than just a good match. Proof of why Danielson is just in another league to everyone else.

***3/4_


----------



## jawbreaker

My top five from American promotions:

1. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black vs. the American Wolves, ROH Tag Title Classic - *****
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero, PWG Guerres Sans Frontières - ****3/4
3. Davey Richards vs. KENTA, ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****3/4
4. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels, WWE WrestleMania XXV - ****3/4
5. The Colony vs. F.I.S.T. (Hair vs. Mask), CHIKARA Aniversario Yang - ****3/4


----------



## -GP-

*WWE Survivor Series*

Cena vs. HHH vs. HBK

The storytelling is what elevated this match and Striker marking the F out over HBK early on was fairly epic as well. 
I'd say in the 4, 4+1/4* area.

The Survivor Series matches were also decent, especially the Orton/Kofi one.

On a side note, Striker calling McIntyre's "Kobashi DDT" was all sorts of awesome. No way i could've taken every match with just Cole and King...


----------



## Devildude

-GP- said:


> On a side note, Striker calling McIntyre's "Kobashi DDT" was all sorts of awesome. No way i could've taken every match with just Cole and King...


Striker was fantastic last night, I marked out when he called MVP's big boot (I think) the "Chono Boot" too. How godly would a JR and Striker combination be?

*WWE Survivor Series:*

Team Kofi vs Team Orton - ****3/4*

John Cena vs HBK vs HHH - ******

Punk vs Kofi and Orton vs Christian could both be really good matches down the line and something I hope WWE do in the future.


----------



## -GP-

Devildude said:


> Striker was fantastic last night, I marked out when he called MVP's big boot (I think) the "Chono Boot" too. How godly would a JR and Striker combination be?


I am not exaggerating one bit when i say that Cole and King on commentary alone have a serious effect on how much i enjoy a match. I'm talking -* at least here.
I was finding myself skipping RAW matches lately, not just because i don't follow RAW but also because of the commentary team.

Striker saved the PPV for me.


----------



## Devildude

-GP- said:


> I am not exaggerating one bit when i say that Cole and King on commentary alone have a serious effect on how much i enjoy a match. I'm talking -* at least here.
> I was finding myself skipping RAW matches lately, not just because i don't follow RAW but also because of the commentary team.
> 
> Striker saved the PPV for me.


Yep, I agree although I usually skip RAW altogether due to a) A lack of any decent wrestling that warrants my time to enjoy (I mean, how hard is it for a flagship wrestling show to put on a couple of 5-10 minute matches with competent wresting?) and b) Vince's love of sucking off the proverbial cock on the mainstream showbiz entity reflected on the numerous ridiculous skits and shenanigans throughout the show. The terrible commentary from King and (mostly) Cole just compounds the torture of watching 80% of RAW these days.

That's not to say I blindly hate RAW because I'll be staying up until 4am UK time to watch the 3-hour special (usually because there's always something good or fresh on the specials) but dammit, I just wish they got their act together. Firing Vintage Cole would be a good bloody start.

/rant


----------



## seancarleton77

Cena vs Michaels vs Triple H 8.5/10


----------



## Bubz

WWE Survivor Series - Cena vs Michaels vs HHH - ****1/4

This match should have main evented a Wrestlemania by now. Great story and great match.


----------



## bme

HHH vs. Cena vs. HBK
alot of great moments in that match, best ppv main event second to LMS: Edge/Cena.

Team Kofi vs. Team Orton
one of the best SS matches i've seen.
2nd favorite SS Match (1st being Team DX (DX, Punk & Hardys) vs. Team Rated RKO (Rated RKO, Helms, Nitro & Knox)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH on HDNet - 11/23/09*
_The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks_ - ****1/4

I've never seen the HDNet crowd so alive. They're usually the most dead crowd in pro wrestling.


----------



## DrowneyTheFish

ROH on HDNet - 11/23/09
The American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/2
_My favourite T.V match in a long time_


----------



## seabs

*Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Chicago*
_****1/2_


----------



## smitlick

Chikara - King of Trios 2009 - Night 2 
El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw
****


My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
2. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
3. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
4. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
5. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
6. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
7. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****


----------



## Bubz

ROH on HDNet - American Wolves vs Young Bucks - ****1/4

it went about 15 minutes and the last 8 or so minutes was just awesome, non stop action.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH On HDNet 23/11/09:*

Young Bucks vs American Wolves - *****+*

*ROH Final Countdown Tour Chicago:*

Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - *****1/4+*


----------



## TelkEvolon

KillSteve said:


> Some matches like KENTA/Nakajima I think sucked but I can see why people like them, I don't see what made the TNA matches epic apart from the names of the people involved.
> 
> Nigel/Angle was just two guys plugging each other into their own tired matches formulas. Outside the tired german suplex sequence (which was killed by the Impact zone retards "oooh" chants), there was nothing in it you wouldn't see in a Nigel vs Brent Albright match or any other Angle match from the last 5 years. The finish was also hilariously bad.
> 
> The three-way was a better-than-expected spotfest but hardly epic.


Well now I gotta know your opinion on what this years best matches have been?



ALSO! I hear Richards vs Danielson is meant to be better than EVERYTHING else this year... Anyone seen it yet? Or heard anything like that?


----------



## S-Mac

ROH on HDNET - American Wolves vs The Young Bucks ****1/4


----------



## jawbreaker

TelkEvolon said:


> ALSO! I hear Richards vs Danielson is meant to be better than EVERYTHING else this year... Anyone seen it yet? Or heard anything like that?


I've heard that it was really, really, really good. Somebody I know who is extremely conservative with their snowflakes gave it ****1/2. I'll wait and see it for myself, though.


----------



## kwjr86

I seen it live it was incredible. I'd go **** 3/4 maybe ***** on rewatch, but everything just worked perfectly. I’d definitely put it ahead of any match ROH has done this year. Both guys were just on point and the finish was well executed and everyone was into the match from start to finish. Boston is just a hostile crowd towards Richards and Richards just eats it up, and Dragon is Dragon, everyone should definitely see this match.


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH on HDNet 11/23/09 - The Young Bucks vs The American Wolves*
****1/4


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Newest Tanahashi/Nakamura match *****-****1/4*


----------



## seancarleton77

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Newest Tanahashi/Nakamura match *****-****1/4*


I thought it was almost identical to their last match only shorter but still repetitive, it was like a better heavyweight version of Dragon Kid/Yoshino in DGUSA, a clone. You won't get that from Shiozaki!


----------



## smitlick

PWG - Guerre San Frontieres
MCMG & CIMA vs Young Bucks & Kendrick
****

My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
2. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
3. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
4. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
5. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
6. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
7. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
8. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****


----------



## Nervosa

Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson
Final Countdown: Chicago
****1/4
The very hardest matches for me to rate are the ones with no discernible story. Stories, in general, are not necessary for great matches, but they certainly help. When there isn't a clear story, as is the case here, a match must rely on excellent execution of the spots and reversals. Nevetheless, it takes down the enjoyment factor for me. That's was always my biggest problem with Angle/Benoit from Royal Rumble 03...there's a lot of good technical wrestling, but it doesn't mean as much because there isn't an over-arching story. The match is still good to me, but I never understood why people loved it. To me, that's the case again here. If there is any story here, its the idea that these two know each other so well that they have to fight for every one of their signatures....or repeat them....or amplify them. (the finish) Everything in it was good, especially the counters out of the signatures. But with no big story, the match just dragged in spots, and the counters were a bit more empty. As much as I love the Aries/Danielson series, they have always struggled with finding a good story. Perhaps that's why I like their Take No Prisoners match so much. 

(For the record, these two's best encounter will still always be the first one at the end of Survival of the fittest 04, in my opinion. There was just so much sheer intensity.)

Hero vs. Danielson
PWG Guerre San Frontieres
****1/2
Once again, I wish the match had a bigger story, but it still wasn't bad. The opening grappling was excellent, and when it looked like there might be a story with Hero's leg, I got excited. But I was kinda disappointed that it never developed. When Hero was outwrestled, he began relying on his strikes before Danielson mounted a mini-comeback. This, however, came to an abrupt halt with the dive-gone-wrong. From there on, the story was Hero's increased frustration in trying to KO Dragon. When Dragon got his REAL comeback, the striking exchanges got extremely intense, and the finishing stretch worked really well, especially with the triangle. 

Again, I want to repeat that my problem with both matches was a lack of story. However, I intend to watch both matches again for my MOTY list, so if anyone is seeing something I'm not, I would appreciate pointing me in the right direction. Still good stuff, but not as great as I'm hearing.


----------



## lewieG

*WWE Survivor Series 2009*
John Cena Vs Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels: ****
Team Kingston Vs Team Orton: ***3/4

*ROH on HDNet*
American Wolves Vs Young Bucks: ****1/4 (great match, great finishing stretch, great crowd. Pretty much exactly what you would want from this type of match)


----------



## seabs

*Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs American Wolves - ROH on HDNet 09/11/2009*
_****1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet 16/11/2009*
_****1/4_

*American Wolves vs Young Bucks - ROH on HDNet 23/11/2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## thepunisherkills

Alan4L said:


> My megalist of everything I've rated over ****.
> 
> Updated for 11/18 (New additions in bold)
> 
> Including Dec 2008, Observer style.
> 
> *WWE:*
> CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (Cage Match) (8/28 ) ****3/4
> The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (4/5) ****3/4
> Randy Orton vs. John Cena (I Quit Match) (9/13) ****1/2
> Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (6/28 ) ****1/2
> Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison (9/4) ****1/4
> CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (TLC Match) (8/23) ****1/4
> MITB Ladder Match (4/5) ****1/4
> Jack Swagger vs. Christian (2/24) ****1/4
> Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (5/17) ****1/4
> Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (No DQ) (6/7) ****1/4
> Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (7/10) ****1/4
> Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (Ladder Match) (6/7) ****1/4
> Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison (7/31) ****1/4
> *William Regal vs. Christian (11/10) *****
> Mysterio/Batista vs. Show/Jericho (10/4) ****
> Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (5/17) ****
> Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (6/12) ****
> Hardy/Rey vs. Edge/Jericho (Cage Match) (6/26) ****
> CM Punk vs. John Morrison (6/26) ****
> Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison (4/14) ****
> Jack Swagger vs. Christian (4/26) ****
> John Cena vs. Edge (4/26) ****
> CM Punk vs. William Regal (1/19) ****
> CM Punk vs. John Morrison (12/8 ) ****
> Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (12/14) ****
> Chris Jericho vs. John Cena (12/14) ****
> Punk/Kingston vs. Miz/Morrison (12/15) ****
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio (8/23) ****
> CM Punk vs. John Morrison (8/14) ****
> 
> *Puro:*
> KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
> KENTA & Shiozaki vs. Sasaki & Nakajima (6/22) (NOAH) ****3/4
> KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1/25) (NOAH) ****3/4
> *Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo (11/1) (DG) ****3/4*
> Sugiura/Shiozaki vs. Nakamura/Milano (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
> Misawa/Shiozaki vs. Morishima/Sasaki (5/6) (NOAH) ****3/4
> Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori (4/5) (DDT) ****3/4
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/2
> CIMA/Young Buck$ vs. PAC/Doi/Hulk (11/1) (DG) ****1/2*
> Naoki Tanizaki vs. KAGETORA (8/30) (DG) ****1/2
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (7/26) (DG) ****1/2
> Funaki/Muto vs. Chono/Suzuki (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/2
> Sabin/Shelley vs. Devitt/Taguchi (9/13) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Masato Tanaka (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Iwasa/Tozawa/Dragon Kid (7/19) (DG) ****1/2
> Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (8/23) (DDT) ****1/2
> Sugiura/Aoki vs. Goto/Okada (5/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
> KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2/11) (KO) ****1/2
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. KENTA/Ishimori (12/7) (NOAH) ****1/2
> Goto/Nakamura vs. Misawa/Sugiura (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Naruki Doi vs. Koji Kanemoto (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
> Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
> Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (6/11) (DG) ****1/2
> Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA (5/17) (NOAH) ****1/2
> Nakajima/Miyahara vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
> Ibushi/Aoki vs. KENTA/Ishimori (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
> Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (7/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Prince Devitt vs. Koji Kanemoto (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (10/12) (NJPW) ****1/2
> Toshiaki Kawada vs. Masato Tanaka (10/24) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid (11/1) (DG) ****1/4*
> Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Kobashi/KENTA vs. Shiozaki/Ito (8/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Apollo55 vs. Unione (6/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
> KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki (7/5) ****1/4
> KENTA/Ishimori vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) ****1/4
> Milano Collection AT vs. Prince Devitt (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Kanemaru/Suzuki vs. Ito/Aoki (4/25) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Shingo vs. Yoshino vs. KAGETORA vs. Cyber Kong (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
> Susumu/Gamma vs. Genki/Ryo vs. Kanda/Arai (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Wataru Inoue (4/12) (Lock Up) ****1/4
> Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Muto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Yoshitsune vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****1/4
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Sasaki/Ibushi vs. Akiyama/Ishimori (2/11) (KO) ****1/4
> Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (12/28 ) (DG) ****1/4
> Zetsurins vs. World-1 (1/18 ) (DG) ****1/4
> Sekimoto/Tanaka vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (4/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Kaz Hayashi (4/12) (AJPW) ****1/4
> Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (4/5) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Hirooki Goto vs. Giant Bernard (3/22) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Minoru vs. Kaz Hayashi (3/14) (AJPW) ****1/4
> Sasaki/Nakajima/Ogawa vs. Akiyama/Yone/Shiosaki (1/11) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Ibushi/Madoka vs. Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Shinobu vs. Oishi/Asahi (1/28 ) (Men’s Club) ****1/4
> KAMIKAZE vs. Real Hazard vs. World-1 (3/22) (DG) ****1/4
> Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/6) (DG) ****1/4
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryouji Sai (7/25) (Z1) ****1/4
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura (7/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (8/2) (KO) ****1/4
> Manabu Nakanishi vs. Yuji Nagata (8/11) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) ****1/4
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Gedo/Jado (10/3) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Nakajima/Miyahara (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Aoki/Fish vs. KENTA/Ito (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
> Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
> Hulk/Yoshino vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
> Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Gamma/CIMA/Yokosuka (9/12) (DG) ****1/4
> Kobashi/Ito/Kikuchi vs. Kojima/KAI/Yamato (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/4
> Madoka/Shinobu/Ishikawa vs. Sekimoto/Sasaki/Okabyashi (8/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
> *Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (9/27) (NJPW) ****1/4
> Storm/Scurrl vs. Saito/Horiguchi (11/1) (DG) *****
> Kawada/Taue vs. KENTA/Akiyama (10/3) (NOAH) ****
> Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Takashi Sugiura (10/3) (NOAH) ****
> Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Suwama (8/30) (AJPW) ****
> Kaz Hayashi vs. Shuji Kondo (8/30) (AJPW) ****
> Sawa/Hidaka vs. Sugawara/Fujita (8/29) (Z1) ****
> Togi Makabe vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/16) (NJPW) ****
> Hirooki Goto vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/15) (NJPW) ****
> Giant Bernard vs. Masato Tanaka (8/11) (NJPW) ****
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (8/7) (NJPW) ****
> Sasuke/CIMA/Gamma vs. Oishi/Tanizaki/Asahi (7/8 ) (DG) ****
> Kohei Sato vs. Ryouji Sai (8/8 ) (Z1) ****
> Liger/Nagata/Koshinaka vs. Kawada/Tenryu/TAJIRI (8/27) (HUSTLE) ****
> Chris Hero vs. Go Shiozaki (6/4) (NOAH) ****
> Hayato "Jr." Fujita vs. Great Sasuke (6/19) (M-Pro) ****
> Kaz Hayashi vs. Keiji Muto (4/9) (AJPW) ****
> CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa (5/31) (DG) ****
> Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Sasaki/Ishikawa (5/28 ) (BJW) ****
> Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/13) (NJPW) ****
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/22) (NOAH) ****
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi (5/6) (NJPW) ****
> Ricky Marvin vs. Taiji Ishimori (5/18 ) (SEM) ****
> Mochizuki/TAKA/Fujii vs. Nakajima/Okimoto/Minamino (4/24) (KO) ****
> Omega/Ibushi vs. Yoshihiko/Dino (5/4) (DDT) ****
> Sato Brothers vs. Sasuke & Tobita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****
> CIMA/Gamma/KAGETORA vs. Yoshino/PAC/Hulk (5/24) (DG) ****
> Tanaka/Sekimoto vs. Ohashi/Okabayashi (3/12) (BJW) ****
> YAMATO/Kong vs. Gamma/Yokosuka (3/1) (DG) ****
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yutaka Yoshie (3/15) (NJPW) ****
> Madoka/Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Sato/Oishi (3/12) (BJW) ****
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (3/22) (NJPW) ****
> Sugiura/Takayama vs. Bison/Saito (5/6) (NOAH) ****
> Ibushi/Morishima vs. Kanemoto/Tanahashi (5/5) (NJPW) ****
> Jun Akiyama vs. Go Shiozaki (4/19) (NOAH) ****
> Warriors-5 vs. KAMIKAZE (4/15) (DG) ****
> PIZA/Honda vs. Dino/YOSHIHIKO (4/5) (DDT) ****
> Yuji Nagata vs. Takashi Iizuka (Dog Collar Match) (5/3) (NJPW) ****
> CIMA vs. Dragon Kid (5/5) (DG) ****
> Shingo vs. YAMATO (1/23) (DG) ****
> Aoki/Akiyama vs. Sasaki/Nakajima (1/12) (NOAH) ****
> World-1 vs. Typhoon vs. Real Hazard (12/28 )(DG) ****
> Men’s World (1/2) (BJW) ****
> Doi & Yoshino vs. Shingo & Tozawa (1/18 ) (DG) ****
> Aoki/Ito vs. Nakajima/Okita (12/15) (SEM) ****
> Big Mountains vs. GBH (12/6) (NJPW) ****
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard (12/6) (NJPW) ****
> Sawa/HARASHIMA vs. Sato/Takeda (12/31) (SUMMIT) ****
> Jun Akiyama vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/7) (NOAH) ****
> CIMA/KAGETORA/Gamma vs. Doi/Yoshino/Hulk (7/10) (DG) ****
> Ibushi/Aoki vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) (NOAH) ****
> KENTA/Ishimori vs. Danielson/Strong (7/21) (NOAH) ****
> Nobutaka Araya vs. Satoshi Kojima (6/21) (AJPW) ****
> Sanshiro Takagi vs. Munenori Sawa (6/28 ) (DDT) ****
> Yuji Nagata vs. Tomhiro Ishii (7/5) (NJPW) ****
> *Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (10/15) (NOAH) *****
> 
> *ROH:*
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (1/16 PPV airdate) ****3/4
> American Wolves vs. Danielson/Black (4/18 ) ****3/4
> Aries vs. Lynn vs. Black (6/13) ****1/2
> Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Submissions Match) (6/13) ****1/2
> Davey Richards vs. KENTA (4/3) ****1/2
> Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (3/21) ****1/2
> Black/KENTA vs. Nakajima/Aries (4/4) ****1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/27) ****1/2
> *Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) (1/16 PPV airdate) ****1/2
> *Chris Hero vs. KENTA (10/12) ****1/2
> Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm (7/25) ****1/4*
> KENTA/Strong vs. American Wolves (6/26) ****1/4
> Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (No DQ) ****1/4
> Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Table Match) ****1/4
> Sasaki & Nakajima vs. Strong & Albright (12/26) ****1/4
> Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn (5/8 ) ****1/4
> Young Buck$ vs. Steen/Generico (6/12) ****1/4
> Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt (6/13) ****1/4
> Young Buck$ vs. Titus/King (6/13) ****
> Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (8/24) ****
> American Wolves/Chris Hero vs. KENTA/Steen/Generico (7/18 ) ****
> Roderick Strong vs. Jerry Lynn (4/24) ****
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (12/27) ****
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black (Cage Match) (6/26) ****
> 
> *Other:*
> *The Young Buck$ vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (7/31) (PWG) *****
> Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (7/31) (PWG) ****3/4
> Davey Richards vs. Shingo (9/6) (DGUSA)*
> Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****3/4
> Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (7/25) (DGUSA) ****3/4
> Quackenbush/Colony/Jigsaw vs. FIST/Amasis/Hallowicked (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
> The Young Buck$ vs. CIMA/Yokosuka (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
> _YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2_
> FIST vs. The Colony (Hair vs. Mask) (5/24) (Chikara) ****1/2
> The Young Buck$ vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
> The Murder City Machine Guns vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
> Shingo vs. Drake Younger (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/2
> *Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson (9/6) (DGUSA) ****1/2
> Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (Guerrilla Warfare) (7/31) (PWG) ****1/2
> Danielson/Castagnoli vs. Quackenbush/Jigsaw (9/13) (Chikara) ****1/4
> Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (10/15) (TNA) ****1/4
> Golden Trios Match (8/16) (Chikara) ****1/4
> Gatson/Goodtime/LTP vs. Cutlers/Mercury (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
> Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
> Chris Sabin vs. Bryan Danielson (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
> Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle (11/15) (TNA) ****1/4*
> Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. FIST (7/31) (Chikara) ****1.4
> Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/4
> The Young Buck$ vs. The Murder City Machine Guns (4/11) (PWG) ****1/4
> Paul London/Young Buck$ vs. The Dynasty International (2/21) (PWG) ****1/4
> FIST vs. The Future Is Now (3/29) (Chikara) ****1/4
> Shingo vs. Tyler Black (3/7) (WXW) ****1/4
> Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black (3/6) (WXW) ****1/4
> Sekimoto/Bad Bones vs. Calihan/Big Van Walter (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/4
> Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
> Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
> The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal (1/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega (4/12) (PWG) ****1/4
> Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. The Young Buck$ (5/22) (PWG) ****1/4
> Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. Dark & Lovely (5/22) (PWG) ****
> The Young Buck$ vs. The Cutler Brothers (5/22) (PWG) ****
> Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (5/22) (PWG) ****
> Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Dorado/Helios vs. Incoherence/Cheech/Cloudy (5/24) (Chikara) ****
> Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli (5/24) (Chikara) ****
> El Generico vs. Kenny Omega (2/21) (PWG) ****
> Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (4/11) (PWG) ****
> Danielson/Claudio/Taylor vs. Quackenbush/Saint/Skayde (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****
> The Osirian Portal vs. Generico/Young Buck$ (3/27) (Chikara) ****
> Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones (3/7) (WXW) ****
> Shingo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
> Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/7) (WXW) ****
> Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Tyler Black vs. Absolute Andy (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
> X Division King Of The Mountain (6/21) (TNA ****
> Shelley/Sabin/Bashir vs. Young/Lethal/Creed (5/24) (TNA) ****
> AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin (9/3) (TNA) ****
> *Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (9/6) (DGUSA) *****


Rep for this

This will be my guide. Catching up on wwe matches right now.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Nervosa said:


> Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson
> Final Countdown: Chicago
> ****1/4
> The very hardest matches for me to rate are the ones with no discernible story. Stories, in general, are not necessary for great matches, but they certainly help. When there isn't a clear story, as is the case here, a match must rely on excellent execution of the spots and reversals. Nevetheless, it takes down the enjoyment factor for me. That's was always my biggest problem with Angle/Benoit from Royal Rumble 03...there's a lot of good technical wrestling, but it doesn't mean as much because there isn't an over-arching story. The match is still good to me, but I never understood why people loved it. To me, that's the case again here. If there is any story here, its the idea that these two know each other so well that they have to fight for every one of their signatures....or repeat them....or amplify them. (the finish) Everything in it was good, especially the counters out of the signatures. But with no big story, the match just dragged in spots, and the counters were a bit more empty. As much as I love the Aries/Danielson series, they have always struggled with finding a good story. Perhaps that's why I like their Take No Prisoners match so much.
> 
> (For the record, these two's best encounter will still always be the first one at the end of Survival of the fittest 04, in my opinion. There was just so much sheer intensity.)
> 
> Hero vs. Danielson
> PWG Guerre San Frontieres
> ****1/2
> Once again, I wish the match had a bigger story, but it still wasn't bad. The opening grappling was excellent, and when it looked like there might be a story with Hero's leg, I got excited. But I was kinda disappointed that it never developed. When Hero was outwrestled, he began relying on his strikes before Danielson mounted a mini-comeback. This, however, came to an abrupt halt with the dive-gone-wrong. From there on, the story was Hero's increased frustration in trying to KO Dragon. When Dragon got his REAL comeback, the striking exchanges got extremely intense, and the finishing stretch worked really well, especially with the triangle.
> 
> Again, I want to repeat that my problem with both matches was a lack of story. However, I intend to watch both matches again for my MOTY list, so if anyone is seeing something I'm not, I would appreciate pointing me in the right direction. Still good stuff, but not as great as I'm hearing.


There was a story in Angle-Benoit Royal Rumble. Angle had been dominating everyone with his matt wrestling and he finally found a guy who had his number in that department. Everything he did Benoit had a counter for until, out of desperation, he grabbed a chinlock to try and slow the hot challenger down. During this he formulated a new plan, but Benoit was still on the offensive, gaining momentum. That left him open for the ankle lock, but Benoit was ready for the move. What he wasn't ready for was the heel hook, and trapped, he had no choice but to submit, even though he wrestled the better match and was clearly superior that night. That's how you establish a face and a heel without silly shenanigans. A perfect match.


----------



## seancarleton77

American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - Tag Title Classic 9.9/10


----------



## Nervosa

PulseGlazer said:


> There was a story in Angle-Benoit Royal Rumble. Angle had been dominating everyone with his matt wrestling and he finally found a guy who had his number in that department. Everything he did Benoit had a counter for until, out of desperation, he grabbed a chinlock to try and slow the hot challenger down. During this he formulated a new plan, but Benoit was still on the offensive, gaining momentum. That left him open for the ankle lock, but Benoit was ready for the move. What he wasn't ready for was the heel hook, and trapped, he had no choice but to submit, even though he wrestled the better match and was clearly superior that night. That's how you establish a face and a heel without silly shenanigans. A perfect match.


Hmm, I never thought about it that way. I guess I'll have to watch it again with this in mind. 

I will go ahead and say I'm not sure all of this is as clear as your putting it. Maybe I missed it, but I remember no changing strategy from Angle. And to me, Benoit wrestling the exact same way he always does is not a story, even if it was working. I guess the fact that no one was in control for any long amount of time made it hard for a story to rise to the top.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Nervosa said:


> Hmm, I never thought about it that way. I guess I'll have to watch it again with this in mind.
> 
> I will go ahead and say I'm not sure all of this is as clear as your putting it. Maybe I missed it, but I remember no changing strategy from Angle. And to me, Benoit wrestling the exact same way he always does is not a story, even if it was working. I guess the fact that no one was in control for any long amount of time made it hard for a story to rise to the top.


Not so. Benoit is usually really giving in exchanging, losing as often as he wins. Here the story was him strongly countering everything- Angle being Angle, he wasn't blown away, but to that point no one had really put him on the defensive on the mat like that.


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

My top ten so far for the year:

1.Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WrestleMania 25 **** 3/4
2.AJ Styles vs. Daniels vs. Samoa Joe Turning Point **** 3/4
3.American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black Double Feature II **** 1/2
4.Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Open the Historic Gate **** 1/2
5.Kenta vs. Davey Richards Supercard of Honor IV **** 1/2
6.The Colony vs. FIST Anniversario Yang **** 1/2
7.Chris Hero vs. Kenta Hdnet 10/12 **** 1/2
8.Young Bucks vs. Hybrid Dolphins DDT4 2009 **** 1/2
9.Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio The Bash **** 1/2
10.Young Bucks vs. Warriors-5 Open the Historic Gate **** 1/2


----------



## 5hadow

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontières*
CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns vs Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks - ****
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ****1/2


----------



## Nervosa

Anyone watch enough New Japan to know if anything there should be considered?


----------



## smitlick

PWG - Against The Grain
Young Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber
****

My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
2. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
3. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
4. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
5. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
6. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
7. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
8. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
9. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****


----------



## 5hadow

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago*
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - ****1/4


----------



## Halfnelson

Nervosa said:


> Anyone watch enough New Japan to know if anything there should be considered?


I'm only up to July but my favourites:

Misawa-Sugiura vs Goto-Nakamura 1/4
Tanaka vs. Nagata 1/4
Goto vs Nagata 2/15
Tanahashi vs Nakamura 2/15
Sugiura-Aoki vs. Goto-Okada 5/5
Tanahashi vs Nakanishi 5/6
Kanemoto vs Ibushi 5/30
Devitt vs Ibushi 6/14
Kanemoto vs Devitt 6/14
Nakanishi vs Tanahashi 6/20

I still like Kanemoto...

I'm sure theres a ton of stuff from the G1 that's pretty good too but as I said I'm way behind.


----------



## seabs

*Off the top of my head Tanahashi/Nakamura (both), MCMG/Apollo55 (both) Tana/Sugi, Devitt/Koji, Ibushi/Liger and Tanaka/Nagata.*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate Infinity #152* ~ _10/25/2009_

Naruki Doi vs. Susumu Yokosuka - _Open the Dream Gate_ - *****1/4*

I posted a bunch on this in the Puro Thread.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Figured I would do a TNA MOTYC list
AJ/Daniels/Joe ****3/4 (Turning Point)

Nigel/Angle ****1/2 (Turning Point) 
AJ Styles/Kurt Angle ****1/2 (Super Impact)
Jeff Jarrett/Kurt Angle ****1/2 (Genesis)

Matt Morgan/Kurt Angle **** (Bound For Glory)
Ultimate X **** (Bound For Glory)
Steel Asylum **** (Hard Justice)
X-Division King of the Mountain **** (Slammiversary)
Ultimate X **** (Destination X)
Alex Shelley/Chris Sabin **** (Genesis)

AJ Styles/Booker T ***3/4 (Sacrifice)
Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin & Sheik Abdul Bashir/Jay Lethal & Consequences Creed & Eric Young ***3/4 (Sacrifice)
Team 3D/Beer Money ***3/4 (Lockdown)
Team Canada/Beer Money ***3/4 (February Impact)
AJ Styles/Kurt Angle (Tables Match) ***3/4 (January Impact)
=====================================================
Some honorable mentions
Amazing Red/Homicide ***1/2 (Turning Point)
Ultimate X ***1/2 (Impact after Bound For Glory)
Full Metal Mayhem ***1/2 (Bound For Glory)
Samoa Joe/Christopher Daniels ***1/2 (No Surrender)
AJ Styles/Doug Williams ***1/2 (9/4 Impact)
Beer Money/British Invasion ***1/2 (Sacrifice)
Lethal Lockdown ***1/2 (Lockdown)
IWGP Jr Tag Title Match ***1/2 (Lockdown)
Motor City Machine Guns/Lethal Consequences *** 1/2 (Street Fight) (February Impact)



AJ Styles/Chris Sabin ***1/4 (9/4 Impact)
Mick Foley/Sting/Jeff Jarrett/Kurt Angle ***1/4 (Sacrifice)
AJ Styles/Booker T ***1/4 (Destination X)
Alex Shelley/Eric Young ***1/4 (Against All Odds)


----------



## kingofkings86

That's my list, only top 50:

*1) Davey Richards vs Shingo (Dragon Gate USA - The Untouchable Gate)*
2) Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA (ROH 7th Anniversary Show)
3) KENTA vs Davey Richards (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)
4) Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate USA - The Untouchable Gate)
5) Go Shiozaki & KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH Southern Navigation 22/6/2009)
6) AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe (TNA Turning Point 2009)
7) American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (ROH Tag Title Classic)
8) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (NOAH 1/3/2009)
9) Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis 2009)
10) El Generico vs Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw (CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 - Night 2, Rey de Voladores Semifinal)
11) F.I.S.T. vs The Colony (CHIKARA Aniversario Yang)
12) American Wolves vs KENTA & Roderick Strong (ROH Violent Tendencies)
13) Nigel McGuinness & Davey Richards vs KENTA & El Generico (ROH Steel City Clash)
14) Naruki Doi vs Koji Kanemoto (Dragon Gate - The Gate of Anniversary)
15) Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania XXV)
16) Naomichi Marufuji vs Kaz Hayashi (AJPW 6/2/2009)
17) Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black (ROH Injustice II)
18) KENTA vs Ricky Marvin (NOAH 4/6/2009)
19) Go Shiozaki vs KENTA (NOAH 5/7/2009)
20) Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero (ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton)
21) Kurt Angle vs Nigel McGuinness (TNA Turning Point 2009)
22) American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Kevin Steen (ROH Validation)
23) Naruki Doi vs Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate 11/6/2009)
24) Naruki Doi vs Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate USA, "Enter the Dragon")
25) Masato Tanaka vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 15/8/2009)
26) Takeshi Rikio vs Go Shiozaki (NOAH 14/6/2009)
27) Masaaki Mochizuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Masaaki Mochizuki Produce “BUYUDEN 13″, 27/7/2009)
28) Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black (ROH Violent Tendencies)
29) Bryan Danielson vs Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash)
30) Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kengo Mashimo vs. Atsushi Aoki & KENTA (SEM/Kensuke Office 16/1/2009)
31) KENTA vs Tyler Black (ROH End of an age)
32) Sanshiro Takagi vs Kota Ibushi (DDT 22/2/2009)
33) Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi vs KENTA & Taiji Ishimori (NOAH NTV Cup 12/7/2009)
34) Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru (AJPW Pro Wrestling Love in Ryogoku Vol.7)
35) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2009)
36) Atsushi Aoki & Kota Ibushi vs. Ricky Marvin & Eddie Edwards (NOAH 25/7/2009)
37) American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe (ROH The Homecoming II)
38) Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet 24/8/2009)
39) CIMA, Gamma, KAGETORA vs Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate - The Rainbow Gate 10/7/2009)
40) Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs Bryan Danielson & Claudio Castagnoli (CHIKARA Hiding in Plain Sight)
41) DJ Hyde vs Thumbtack Jack (CZW Tournament of Death VIII)
42) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (Kensuke Office - Take the dream Vol.7)
43) Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli & Dave Taylor vs Mike Quackenbush, Jorge Rivera & Johnny Saint (CHIKARA King of Trios - Night 2)
44) Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet 15/11/2009)
45) Yuko Miyamoto & Takashi Sasaki vs Masashi Takeda & Isami Kodaka (BJW 26/3/2009)
46) Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Kensuke Office - Take the Dream vol.10)
47) Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs Ryusuke Taguchi & Prince Devitt (NJPW 5/7/2009)
48) KENTA vs Taiji Ishimori (NOAH 5/8/2009)
49) Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki (NOAH Global Tag League 2009, Final)
50) KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (NOAH NTV Cup 21/7/2009)


----------



## antoniomare007

> Anyone watch enough New Japan to know if anything there should be considered?


besides what halfnelson and Seabs already recommended, Ishi vs Inoue from LOCK-UP is really worth a look. Same with Tanahashi vs Tanaka from the G-1


----------



## smitlick

ROH Steel City Clash
Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson ****
Generico/KENTA vs Davey/Nigel ****1/4

My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
2. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
3. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
4. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
5. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
6. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
7. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
8. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
9. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
10. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
11. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****


----------



## canmewda

top 10 as of now

1.6/22 Shiozaki&KENTA vs. Sasaki&Nakajima NOAH ****3/4
2.4/5 Undertaker vs. Michaels WWE ****3/4
3.9/6 Davey Richards vs. Shigo Takagi DGUSA ****3/4
4.4/3 KENTA vs. Richards ROH ****3/4
5.1/25 KENTA vs. Suzuki NOAH ****3/4
6.3/28 Ibushi vs. Jackson vs. Generico vs. Jigsaw CHIKARA ****1/2
7.5/4 Ishimori vs Ibushi DDT ****1/2
8.3/1 Sugiura&Shiozaki vs. Nakamura&Milano Collection A.T. NOAH ****1/2
9.5/6 Sakaki&Morishima vs. Misawa&Shiozaki NOAH ****1/2
10.9/4 Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero PWG ****1/2


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Ill give my top 50 at the moment with quite a few added recently but go to my blog as there is a full list of 98 at the moment if you want to see my full list at the moment.

1) The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black - ***** - ROH Tag Title Classic
2) Davey Richards vs. KENTA - ****3/4 - ROH Supercard of Honor IV
3) Davey Richards vs SHINGO - ****3/4 - Dragon Gate USA Untouchable Gate
4) KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2 - NOAH 22.06.2009
5) Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle - ****1/2 - TNA Turning Point
6)Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - ****1/2 - Wrestlemania 25 05.04.2009
7) KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 3/01
8) Raw Elimination Chamber - ****1/2 - WWE No Way Out
9) AJ Styles vs. Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2 - TNA World Heavyweight Championship Match - TNA Turning Point
10) Young Bucks vs 2 Skinny Black Guys - ****1/2 - PWG Threemendous II
11) Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - ****1/2 - NOAH 12.07.2009
12) Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara - ****1/2 - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 12.09.2009
13) Brian Kendrick & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. CIMA & Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ****1/2 - PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres
14) Katsuhiko Nakajima and Austin Aries vs. KENTA and Tyler Black - ****1/2 - ROH Take no Prisoners 2009
15) KENTA vs Kotaro Suzuki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/2 - NOAH 25.01.2009
16) KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong - ****1/2 - NOAH 21.07.2009
17) Nigel McGuiness vs. KENTA - ****1/2 - ROH 7th Anniversary Show
18) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/2 - WWE The Bash
19)CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy ( World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4 - WWE Summerslam 2009 - TLC
20) Chris Hero vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 - Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Match - PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres
21) Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - ****1/4 - Smackdown 4.09.2009
22) Randy Orton vs. John Cena - ****1/4 - WWE Championships Ironman Match - WWE Bragging Rights
23) Alex Shelly vs. Chris Sabin (X division Title Match) - ****1/4 - Genesis
24)KENTA vs Katsuhiko Nakajima (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Match) - ****1/4 - Kensuke Office 2/11
25) BxB Hulk vs YAMATO - ****1/4 - DGUSA: Enter The Dragon:
26)Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (No DQ) - ****1/4 - Genesis
27) Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - ****1/4 - Dragon Gate USA Untouchable Gate
29)Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Championship Match) - ****1/4 - Injustice II
30) Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs KENTA & Taiji Ishimori - ****1/4 - NOAH 25.07.2009
31)Royal Rumble Match - ****1/4 - Royal Rumble
32) Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - ****1/4 - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Dayton
33) El Generico and KENTA vs. Nigel Mcguiness and Davey Richards - ****1/4 - ROH Steel City Clash
33) American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****1/4 - Submission Match - ROH World Tag Team Championships - ROH Manhatten Mayhem III
34) RDV Eliminator - Kota Ibushi vs Nick Jackson vs El Generico vs Jigsaw - ****1/4 - Chikara - King of Trios - Night 2
35) John Cena vs. Edge- ****1/4 - WWE Backlash 2009
36) Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 - ROH World Championship - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Chicago
37) American Wolves vs Kenta and Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - ROH Violent Tensions
38) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/4 - Judgement Day 2009
39) Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/4 - NOAH 15.10.2009
40) El generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness - ****1/4 - ROH - Steel City Clash 2009
41) KENTA vs. Go Siozaki - ****1/4 - NOAH
42) Kenta Kobashi & KENTA vs Go Shiozaki & Akihiko Ito - ****1/4 - NOAH 02.08.2009
43) Tyler Black vs KENTA - ****1/4 - ROH End of an Age
44) Taiji Ishimori vs Kotaro Suzuki - ****1/4 - NOAH 02.08.2009
45) American Wolves & Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong & KENTA - ****1/4 - ROH on HDNet 21.09.2009
46) Nigel McGuiness vs. Jerry Lynn - ****1/4 - ROH Supercard of Honor IV
47) The Colony (Fire Ant & Soldier Ant), Jigsaw and Mike Quackenbush vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus & Gran Akuma), Amasis and Hallowicked - ****1/4 - DGUSA: Enter the Dragon
48) Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4 - ROH full circle
49) Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin - **** - PWG Threemendous II
50) Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (No DQ) - ROH World Tag Team Championship - **** - ROH 7th Anniversary Show


----------



## KingKicks

As we all seem to be posting lists, heres my current one. Haven't seen any PWG after DDT or any of the FCT shows yet.

*2009 MOTY Candidates*

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Wrestlemania XXV - *******
American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic - *******
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - *******
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Daniels - TNA Turning Point 2009 - *****¾*
John Cena vs. Edge - WWE Backlash 2009 - *****½-****¾*
Davey Richards vs. Shingo - DG USA Untouchable - *****½-****¾*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - *****½*
Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk - WWE Summerslam 2009 - *****½*
KENTA and Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima - Pro Wrestling NOAH 6/22/09 - *****½*
Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong and KENTA vs. The American Wolves and Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet 9/21/09 - *****½*​

Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett - TNA Genesis 2009 - ****½
Tyler Black and KENTA vs. Austin Aries and Katsuhiko Nakajima - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 - ****¼-****½
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - WWE The Bash 2009 - ****¼-****½
American Wolves vs. KENTA and Roderick Strong - ROH Violent Tendencies - ****¼-****½
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show - ****¼-****½
MCMG vs. Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT - ****¼-****½
WHC Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out 2009 - ****¼-****½
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/1/09 - ****¼
Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi - DG USA Untouchable - ****¼
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 6/25/09 - ****¼
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 2/11/09 - ****¼
The Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka - DGUSA Enter The Dragon - ****¼
American Wolves vs. Jay Briscoe and Kevin Steen - ROH The Homecoming II - ****¼
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki - Pro Wrestling NOAH 1/25/09 - ****¼
Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 6/6/09 - ****¼
MCMG vs. Taguchi and Devitt - NJPW 7/5/09 - ****¼
Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka - Wrestle Kingdom III - ****¼
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet 16/11/09 - ****¼
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 2/15/09 - ****¼
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH Injustice II - ****¼
Kurt Angle vs. Nigel McGuinness - TNA Turning Point 2009 - ****-****¼
Royal Rumble Match - WWE Royal Rumble 2009 - ****-****¼
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H - WWE Survivor Series 2009 - ****-****¼
KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age - ****-****¼
Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong - ROH A Cut Above - ****-****¼
The Young Bucks vs. Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT - ****-****¼
Paul London and The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty - PWG Express Written Consent - ****-****¼
Chris Hero vs. KENTA - ROH on HDNet 10/12/09 - ****-****¼
Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Bragging Rights - ****-****¼
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH End of an Age - ****-****¼
Kensuke Sasaki and Kota Ibushi vs. Jun Akiyama and Taiji Ishimori - Kensuke Office 2/11/09 - ****-****¼
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - WWE SD! 9/4/09 - ****-****¼
Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****-****¼
KENTA and El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness and Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash - ****-****¼
Takashi Sugiura and Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and Milano Collection AT - Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/1/09 - ****-****¼
Money In The Bank Ladder Match - WWE Wrestlemania XXV - ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Judgment Day 2009 - ****
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE SD! 8/28/09 - ****
John Cena vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Raw House Show 11/11/09 - ****
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ROH Never Say Die - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ROH on HDNet 5/9/09 - ****
Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 - ****
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH on HDNet 5/30/09 - ****
American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ROH on HDNet 11/23/09 - ****
KENTA and Jun Akiyama vs. The Holy Demon Army - Pro Wrestling NOAH 3/10/09 - ****
KENTA vs. Jun Akiyama - Pro Wrestling NOAH 5/17/09 - ****
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi - DGUSA Enter The Dragon - ****
American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Kevin Steen - ROH Validation - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ROH Steel City Clash - ****
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. American Wolves - ROH 7th Anniversary Show - ****
WWE Championship Elimination Chamber - WWE No Way Out 2009 - ****
The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ROH Contention - ****
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night Two - ****
Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - WWE Extreme Rules 2009 - ****
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ROH on HDNet 8/24/09 - ****
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night One - ****
Atsushi Aoki and Kota Ibushi vs. KENTA and Taiji Ishimori - Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/12/09 - ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori - DDT ??? - ****
KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin - Pro Wrestling NOAH 6/4/09 - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ROH Caged Collision - ****
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE SD! 7/10/09 - ***¾-****
Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Breaking Point - ***¾-****
Legacy vs. HHH, Batista and Shane McMahon - WWE Backlash 2009 - ***¾-****
The American Wolves and Chris Hero vs. Steenerico and KENTA - ROH on HDNet 7/18/09 - ***¾-****
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho- WWE Extreme Rules 2009 - ***¾-****
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die - ***¾-****
Go Shiozaki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - Kensuke Office 6/28/09 - ***¾-****
Atsushi Aoki and Kota Ibushi vs. Ricky Marvin and Eddie Edwards - Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/25/09 - ***¾-****
Go Shiozaki vs. KENTA - Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/5/09 - ***¾-****
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 - ***¾-****
KENTA and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson and Roderick Strong - Pro Wrestling NOAH 7/21/09 - ***¾-****


----------



## Halfnelson

My top ten so far

KENTA vs Nakajima KO 2-15-09 ***** 
Michaels vs Taker WM 25 4-5-09 *****
Richards vs Shingo DGUSA Untouchable 11-6-09 ****3/4
KENTA-Shiosaki vs Nakajima-Sasaki NOAH 6-22-09 ****3/4
KENTA vs Nakajima NOAH 3-1-09 ****1/2 
Nagata vs Tanaka NJPW 1-4-09 ****1/2
Danielson vs Doi DGUSA Untouchable 11-6-09 ****1/2
GO-Sug vs Nakamura-Milano NOAH 3-1-09 ****1/2
KENTA vs Shiosaki NOAH 7-5-09 ****1/2
Misawa-Sug vs Nakamura-Goto NJPW 1-4-09 ****1/2

Other four and a half star matches

KENTA vs Richards ROH SCOH IV 4-3-09 ****1/2
CM-Punk vs Hardy Summerslam 8-23-09 ****1/2
KENTA vs McGuiness ROH 3-21-09 ****1/2
KENTA-Akiyama vs Taue-Kawada NOAH 3-10-09 ****1/2
Angle vs McGuiness Turning Point 11-15-09 ****1/2
Styles vs Daniels vs Joe Turning Point 11-15-09 ****1/2
Young Bucks vs Two Skinny Black Guys PWG Threemendous 2 31-7-09 ****1/2
Sasaki-Ibushi vs Akiyama-Ishimori KO 2-15-09 ****1/2

Got a lot to catch up on from nearly everywhere though.


----------



## dele

BJW 11/20

Jun Kasai vs Ryuji Ito - Razor Cross plus Alpha death match

****1/4-1/2

Holy shit, I need a cigarette after that. An amazingly violent match that's been over 10 years in the making, and the Korakuen crowd (which was possibly the hottest I've ever seen it) lets you know that. Am I overrating this a bit? Probably? Do I care? No.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Was waiting to see which way your thumb would tilt on this, dele. Will def download later.

BTW, I'd appreciate any back story you could provide on their feud. It would surely enhance my investment in the match.


----------



## Rescueme0909

*Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards*- One of my favorite matches this year, and easily my favorite ROH match. They put on something great by showing of their great sheer of force of will power into to keep striding for their goal of beating each other by using their never say die attitudes that ended up creating one of the most thrilling, innovative, stiff and most importantly well structured matches this year. The crowd was hot that night, which added the extra emotion/drama into the matches that made it feel like it meant something and wasn’t a filler match for the bigger match the next night. I am really high and appreciative of Davey Richard’s work ethnic, and I think with some added persona and some edginess (which I think he shown here solidly enough as a heel) he could be something in this business. My only grip about this match was the anti-climatic finish, but honestly who really cares at this point? Amazing match by two these tremendous wrestlers. **** 1/4


----------



## dele

WillTheBloody said:


> Was waiting to see which way your thumb would tilt on this, dele. Will def download later.
> 
> BTW, I'd appreciate any back story you could provide on their feud. It would surely enhance my investment in the match.


If you download it from Lenny, they spend 10 minutes talking about their backstory, which is thus:

Both debuted about a year apart, and were very generic. It wasn't until Kasai began the "Crazy Monkey" character that he took off in the BJW/CZW feud. While Kasai was flourishing, Ito was slowing building momentum. As both became the two biggest guys in BJW, Kasai left BJW for Zero-One Max for a number of reasons (money, politics, push, and Kasai wanted to get off what he saw as a sinking ship). Ito took the helm and literally brought BJW back from the grave, and was more than a bit indignant with Kasai jumping ship.

Kasai returned in 2005 and immediately joined the Apache Army in the Apache vs BJW feud. Kasai feuded with, and eventually joined Jaki Numazawa, while Ito did the same with Takashi Sasaki. The two tag teams faced each other numerous times, and Jaki eventually defeated Sasaki for the title in 2007. Despite all this, Ito never faced Kasai. After Ito gained the title from Sasaki in 2006, he called out Kasai. Unfortunately Ito broke his right risk in a very dangerous botch. Once Ito returned from injury, Kasai tore his meniscus and was out until 2008. Finally, with both healthy, Kasai re-injured his knee in March. In a promo he gave Korakuen before he left, he briefly said he wanted to face Ito when he returned.

Once Kasai returned in July, Ito brushed the challenge off because he felt he didn't owe a traitor like Kasai a match. The issue died down until late October, when Kasai interrupted a post-match promo about the Sasaki vs Miyamoto for the title and literally got in Ito's face, called him a coward, and challenged him to a match at the next Korakuen. Ito didn't flinch and accepted.

Ito wanted to beat Kasai at his own game of madness, so he decided that the stipulation would be a razor cross death match.


There's my thesis on it, I gotta get back to homework.


----------



## USAUSA1

Even though I hate the WWE, they gave me the top two matches I've seen this year.

Orton vs. Cena Iron Man match. Love it, especially when Orton try to blow Cena up and Cena turn into superman/crazy man at the end and destroy Orton. Freakin great match and my second favorite Iron Man match ever.

Taker vs. HBK WM match, I won't call it a classic but it represented old school wrestling and was pretty damn BIG.


----------



## dele

I'll call Taker/HBK a classic any day of the week.


----------



## erikstans07

Taker/HBK was definitely a classic. There's no way it's not.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I was not as crazy about HBK/Taker as most on here and even I will call it a classic...and I'm a wrestling elitist.


----------



## jawbreaker

Taker/HBK was one of three WWE PPV matches this year that made me care about them. It was also by far the best of those three matches. There's no way it doesn't deserve the label of "classic".


----------



## USAUSA1

A classic is a match that will be talk about forever and has an impact. Or is the result of a great storyline and feud. This match lacks impact, it's no Hart/Austin or Savage/Steamboat or Hart/HBK or Warrior/Savage or Warrior/Hogan or Hogan/Andre or Hogan/Savage or Austin/Rock 17 or Razor/HBK or TLC 17 or Austin/HBK or Rock/Hogan. Those are Wrestlemania matches that are absolute classics. HBK/Undertaker just not on that level. How many times you watch the match this year, BE HONEST? How did it affect WWE this year? Did it make Wrestlemania "Wrestlemania"?

Edit: I put it on Brock Lesnar/Angle, Angle/HBk, HBK/Flair, HBK/Jericho level of Wrestlemania matches. It's great and one of the top matches of the year but that's it. It's been a slow year.


----------



## dele

USAUSA1 said:


> How many times you watch the match this year, BE HONEST? How did it affect WWE this year? Did it make Wrestlemania "Wrestlemania"?


I've watched the match once this year. And yes, it made Wrestlemania "Wrestlemania." Without that match, WM 25 is one of the worst 5 WMs of all time.

What separated this match from the ones you listed above was that there was no "immediate" angle. That is, there wasn't a storyline being built for that one match for half a year plus. What it did have, however, was history. HBK/Taker tore each other to pieces in the last 90s (as Taker said: the last time you faced me, you were forced to retire). WWE took advantage of the history and played off of it. They did a great job of playing up "Mr. Wrestlemania" vs "16-0." They had each other one-upping the other. In the end, it was the two biggest guys in WWE in the right place at the right time with (amazingly enough) the right booking.

***** Seven days a week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Go Shiozaki vs Takashi Sugiura - NOAH 6/12*

I loved this. Great match and better than Go vs Saito. Some cool spots, stiff strikes and a good crowd, the last 4-5 minutes are amazing - the slapfest near the end is a thing of beauty - and damn, did the fans wanted Sugi to win or what?. Must see match.


----------



## Derek

I thought the match was pretty good, but not quite great.

The expression on Shiozaki's face during his entrance sort of gave away the ending. Hell, even the intro video showing how this match got set up made Go look like a bitch.

Some pretty cool spots like the gutwrench suplex off the apron to the floor, the second rope falcon arrow, and the avalanche Olympic Slam.

The middle of the match is where we started to see some problems, possibly miscommunications or due to some exhuastion.

The finishing stretch was solid. The fans totally rallied behind Sugs when Go was looking to finish him off, and they continued to show their support through the rest of the match. Despite my problems with them taking the title off of Go so soon, it was obvious that Sugiura was the sentimental favorite.

I did like how after the match Sugiura held out the belt to the fans when he was leaving, letting everybody get a chance to touch the belt. A nice little "we did this together" kind of gesture.


----------



## Nervosa

I stick by my rating of ****1/4 stars for Taker/Michaels, for an unignorably sloppy match with and epic buildup and finishing stretch.

Is it a good match? Yes.

Is it a great match? In no way. It is doubtful to be in my top ten this year.

Is it a classic? Undoubtedly. 

The fact is, it doesn't need to be a great match to be a classic. (See Taker vs. Mankind HIAC, Hogan/Andre....any other average WWE PPV Main event) The story was awesome, the match played into it, both men were shocked at the others' refusal to go down...it all worked into the match. It's still too spotty, weak in the early going , and overall sloppy to be considered a great match itself, but it is undoubtedly a classic, and will probably be heralded as the greatest mania match of all time, no matter how much it isn't. 

So yes: classic.


----------



## Spartanlax

Sloppy???? I'd love to hear what some of your favorite matches this year were for comparison's sake.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - 7th Anniversary Show
ROH World Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA
****1/4

My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show
2. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
3. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
4. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
5. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
6. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
7. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
8. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
9. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
10. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
11. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
12. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****


----------



## dele

After a rewatch:

Kasai vs Ito - Razor Cross Plus Alpha Death Match
****1/2

You need to see this match. Insanely violent and insanely fun.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Spartanlax said:


> Sloppy???? I'd love to hear what some of your favorite matches this year were for comparison's sake.


Um did you see the match? For exaple, the figure four that was applied wrong...


----------



## McQueen

Was it the goofy looking Figure Four that Micheal always does?

I still haven't watched Mania.


----------



## Spartanlax

Maxx Hero said:


> Um did you see the match? For exaple, the figure four that was applied wrong...


It's a modified figure four he's used for months. I'd still like to know what some of your fav matches are this year to get an idea of what you consider not sloppy. 'Cause HBK/Taker was pretty much the definition of "perfect" when it comes to working and applying moves/holds.

McQueen, you still haven't seen HBK/Taker? Aren't you unemployed? No goddamn excuse Eric, NO GODDAMN EXCUSE.


----------



## McQueen

I've got PWG, BattleARTS, Jumbo vs Misawa stuff and soon to have some Mid South/Memphis/80's NJPW to watch, it might be a while.


----------



## antoniomare007

it's only 1 match McQueen, cut the bullshit


----------



## McQueen

Nah i'd have to watch NWO and the rest of Mania. Actually I'll probably get at them after i'm done with PWG which is only 3 more shows.


----------



## jawbreaker

HHH/Orton at Mania was probably the worst WWE PPV main event since... god I don't even know. Did Khali and Batista ever main event?

Seriously, Mania was a gigantic waste of my time aside from that one match. The card was so bland that I can't remember one match aside from the ME and Taker-Michaels.


----------



## bme

to me HHH/Orton was ok if it was for RAW.
but for WrestleMania and with the build the match had.. it did'nt live up to the hype.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Spartanlax said:


> I'd still like to know what some of your fav matches are this year to get an idea of what you consider not sloppy.


When that match first happened we went back and forth on it. I am not gonna open that can of worms again. You have to remember that we both like different styles. BattlArts is my favorite promotion. I like Nakajima and Kanemoto. I in general like to see snug ring work. WWE is just not my thing. This match is the best WWE has put out in years, but it is still only ****1/2 to me. It's good, but not that good.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

NOAH's Go vs. Sugy felt like NOAH's best heavyweight bout in a while. *****1/2 MOTYC*


----------



## Nervosa

Maxx Hero said:


> When that match first happened we went back and forth on it. I am not gonna open that can of worms again. You have to remember that we both like different styles. BattlArts is my favorite promotion. I like Nakajima and Kanemoto. I in general like to see snug ring work. WWE is just not my thing. This match is the best WWE has put out in years, but it is still only ****1/2 to me. It's good, but not that good.


Truth.

The figure four was lame...even if it is Michaels' thing now, its still a hold that applies no pressure. Anyone who didn't know it was a Michaels original (which, at the time of this match, I didn't) would say its a botched figure four. The 'fake' Sweet chin Music was not a Taker dodge, it was a Taker pre-sell because Michaels was out of position. you don't dodge by falling flat on your back like you got hit. That's stupid, and came off very awkward. The tombstone reversal into a DDT looked TERRIBLE. Not just wrong....botched. Taker's head did not even touch the ground. Even worse, that reversal is a CRUCIAL part of the match for Michaels' comeback, and it was botched. And no matter how much of the dive was planned, it was done WRONG. That isn't perfect; that's sloppy. I know everyone wants to get caught up in the moment and pretend these things didn't happen, but they did. 

My match of the year list will be up soon, and while I won't say any of my top matches are without sloppiness, I can easily say none of them were dropped down by as much sloppiness as this was.

KENTA/Nakajima III
Black Dragons vs. American Wolves
Shiozaki/KENTA vs. Sasaki/Nakajima
KENTA/Richards
Nakajima/Miyahara vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (first one)


----------



## dele

McQueen said:


> I still haven't watched Mania.


Don't, it's not good at all with the exception of 1 match.




Nervosa said:


> The tombstone reversal into a DDT looked TERRIBLE. Not just wrong....botched. Taker's head did not even touch the ground. Even worse, that reversal is a CRUCIAL part of the match for Michaels' comeback, and it was botched. And no matter how much of the dive was planned, it was done WRONG. That isn't perfect; that's sloppy. I know everyone wants to get caught up in the moment and pretend these things didn't happen, but they did.


I'll defend that with two points: 1. The production crew should have cut to a different shot so the DDT looked better. 2. Taker's neck bent 3-4 different ways, and I'd imagine that would hurt a lot.


On a different note: is there anyone else who finds Richards to be extremely over rated?


----------



## jawbreaker

I was on the Richards bandwagon back in like February. I was starting to fall off, but then I watched his match with Danielson.


----------



## Saint Dick

dele said:


> I'll defend that with two points:* 1. The production crew should have cut to a different shot so the DDT looked better.* 2. Taker's neck bent 3-4 different ways, and I'd imagine that would hurt a lot.


What?  Or maybe they should have executed it better.


----------



## dele

Ownage™;7838268 said:


> What?  Or maybe they should have executed it better.


Most DDTs show air, it's especially evident at a live show. I just find it funny that people see that one spot and call the whole match sloppy, but then watch two ROH juniors run around and no sell for 30 minutes and call it the best match they've ever witnessed.


----------



## Blasko

ITZ BECAUSE OF THE ATMOSPHERE.

Srsly, who gives a fuck what a bunch of 'smarks' think?


----------



## Derek

Blasko Clause said:


> Srsly, who gives a fuck what a bunch of 'smarks' think?


Vince Russo.

Yes, Taker/Shawn wasn't perfect, but considering how high expectations were for that match, I'd say it was a pretty damn good match.


----------



## dele

Speaking of damn good matches, check out the razor death match between Ito and Kasai. So much fun.


----------



## Schorschi

That´s true. I gave the Ito/Kasai match ****1/4! It´s amazing.


----------



## Nervosa

dele said:


> Most DDTs show air, it's especially evident at a live show. I just find it funny that people see that one spot and call the whole match sloppy, but then watch two ROH juniors run around and no sell for 30 minutes and call it the best match they've ever witnessed.


One spot? Maybe you missed the post where I pointed out four messy spots? I will say the DDT was the very worst. and it just stuck out the most, but this was way more than one blown spot. 

Plus, you want to talk about no selling? What happened to Taker's leg throughout the whole second half of this match? Or neck, or head....something from the fall?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*ROH The Final Countdown Tour - Boston*
_Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards_ - ****3/4

*ROH on HDNet - 12/07/09*
_Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards_ - ****1/4


----------



## seancarleton77

Kanemaru & Suzuki vs Marvin & Ishimori - 8.9/10 It may have went beyond overkill at the 15 minute mark but what a great match!

ROH on HDNet - 12/07/09
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - 9.3 I've never seen a better wrestling show than ROH's current show and it still gets pissed on endlessly. I've seen every good wrestling show since '89 too!


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

Kasai vs. Ito ****3/4*

I don't like UV stuff but this match was good.



dele said:


> is there anyone else who finds Richards to be extremely over rated?


Me says hi. Since Danielson and McGuinness went to the big ones, ROH fans need the new "best in the world" guy, I think that's the only reason why he's hyped as fuck at the moment. It's that simple. He was a good wrestler years ago and he's still one of the best guys in Ring Of Honor, period. Just in Ring Of Honor.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG DDT4 '09:*

Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - ******
The Young Bucks vs. Hybrid Dolphins (Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong) - *****1/4*


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH on HDNet - 12/7/09*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Aries vs. Omega vs. Strong vs. Richards - ****

Only two matches but probably one of the best shows they've had. TV show's getting better, just wish you didn't have to hunt to find the episodes.


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> *ROH on HDNet - 12/7/09*
> 
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4
> 
> *ROH World Title*
> Aries vs. Omega vs. Strong vs. Richards - ****
> 
> Only two matches but probably one of the best shows they've had. TV show's getting better, just wish you didn't have to hunt to find the episodes.


You're joking right? It's posted on Youtube every Wednesday.


----------



## erikstans07

lariatooooo!!! said:


> Kasai vs. Ito ****3/4*
> 
> I don't like UV stuff but this match was good.
> 
> 
> 
> Me says hi. Since Danielson and McGuinness went to the big ones, ROH fans need the new "best in the world" guy, I think that's the only reason why he's hyped as fuck at the moment. It's that simple. *He was a good wrestler years ago* and he's still one of the best guys in Ring Of Honor, period. Just in Ring Of Honor.


What? The guy debuted in 2004. He's never been better, and he hasn't even hit his prime yet. The guy is the real deal, no doubt about it. That's why people love him, because he's only 26 and he's been in the biz for 5 and a half years.


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> You're joking right? It's posted on Youtube every Wednesday.


I though he uploaded it on Thursdays, and I meant wanting it in decent quality.


----------



## lariatooooo!!!

I knew he's young, so where's my mistake? He was good ever since he started, maybe he improved a lot, yes, but I don't see any reason in calling him the best wrestler in the world today or anything near a perfect wrestler. I still don't understand why people love his match with KENTA when they upfucked the finish sequence as hard as they could. Seems like everything he does is just excellent, BECAUSE he's Richards. And that's overrating to me, that was my point.


----------



## Bubz

no, everything he does is just excellent because it is excellent, there is a reason why people like him, and its because he is excellent. He isn't considered the next best in the world by alot of people for no reason.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I've bitched about Taker-Shawn before... then I rewatched it several times. It's one of those matches where the marks, freaking over what they don't conciously realize what they're seeing are far and away above the smarks who have nitpicked it to death. The match is brilliant.

Was everything hit perfectly crisply? Not even a little. Know what effect that had? Everything didn't look choreographed- it felt like a fight. No one got worked over too much to the point where a heat segment became unrealistic, and the pace was kept up with smart counters. A lot of people complaining is basically because Shawn didn't play an underdog. He played Undertaker's equal who struck back regularly just as effectively as Undertaker, but in a different way. It was an old school match with the two biggest, baddest guys on the biggest stage seeing who could last longer. Shawn was more cerebral about it, using speed and tactics, then counters and guts to survive. Taker tried to just overpower Shawn, but had to keep adjusting and upping the ante with bigger moves (properly building everything perfectly- that first tombstone kickout might be the best falsy ever) until he finally had to use a counter to get the big move and put Shawn away.

And Davey is retardedly over-rated. He's great, sure. There's a long list of guys better right now - Danielson, AJ, Joe, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Punk, Edge, Nakajima, Tanahashi, Go... hell it isn't even clear if he's better than guys like Marufuji, KENTA, London, Christian, Kondo, Kaz Hayashi, Devitt, Roddy Strong... etc etc. 



dele said:


> Don't, it's not good at all with the exception of 1 match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defend that with two points: 1. The production crew should have cut to a different shot so the DDT looked better. 2. Taker's neck bent 3-4 different ways, and I'd imagine that would hurt a lot.
> 
> 
> On a different note: is there anyone else who finds Richards to be extremely over rated?


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH on HDNet - 12/7/09*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ****½*

*ROH World Title Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ******

Easily the best HDNet show that's happened. I don't really have anything bad to say about any of the show.


----------



## seabs

*My post would be the same as Benjo's word for word.*


----------



## Nervosa

PulseGlazer said:


> Was everything hit perfectly crisply? Not even a little. Know what effect that had? Everything didn't look choreographed- it felt like a fight. No one got worked over too much to the point where a heat segment became unrealistic, and the pace was kept up with smart counters. A lot of people complaining is basically because Shawn didn't play an underdog. He played Undertaker's equal who struck back regularly just as effectively as Undertaker, but in a different way. It was an old school match with the two biggest, baddest guys on the biggest stage seeing who could last longer. Shawn was more cerebral about it, using speed and tactics, then counters and guts to survive. Taker tried to just overpower Shawn, but had to keep adjusting and upping the ante with bigger moves (properly building everything perfectly- that first tombstone kickout might be the best falsy ever) until he finally had to use a counter to get the big move and put Shawn away.


The DDT botch, which is one of the most business revealing moments in wrestling, was the move NOT hitting correctly and Taker SELLING IT ANYWAY. That is not a botch that makes it feel like a real fight: that is a botch that reveals it is fake in the first place. Even moreso, as I said, this reversal was CRUCIAL to the story of the match, and the fact that it was flubbed greatly hurt the flow. 

The fact is, Taker's leg WAS worked over, and after about a minute of comeback, was completely ignored.

People are letting the grandeur of the stage and the greatness of both men involved get the best of them here. This is a good match, but the sloppiness and lack of selling cannot be ignored just because the moment was epic.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who here seen Mesias vs. Wagner Triplemania match? AWESOME match as well, I heard their match from last night went 50 minutes,it should air this Sunday or next Sunday.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Nervosa said:


> The DDT botch, which is one of the most business revealing moments in wrestling, was the move NOT hitting correctly and Taker SELLING IT ANYWAY. That is not a botch that makes it feel like a real fight: that is a botch that reveals it is fake in the first place. Even moreso, as I said, this reversal was CRUCIAL to the story of the match, and the fact that it was flubbed greatly hurt the flow.
> 
> The fact is, Taker's leg WAS worked over, and after about a minute of comeback, was completely ignored.
> 
> People are letting the grandeur of the stage and the greatness of both men involved get the best of them here. This is a good match, but the sloppiness and lack of selling cannot be ignored just because the moment was epic.


The DDT botch wasn't a botch. It was poor camerawork. 10-years ago the same move isn't caught. 90% of tilt a whirl, counter style DDTs work the exact same way. Notice how the live audience didn't notice?

Who's leg? Oh right Taker. Unless a bodypart is destroyed at length, Taker SHOULD be no selling. It's his long, well-established character. He sold it enough to make it matter, slapped the life back into it, and limped. I'm happy. I mean sure the limp is that he has no hips, but in the context of the match, I could care less.

Points addressed.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

None of you who weren't there live for the match will ever be able to understand what a masterpiece it was in person. TV doesn't do the match justice whatsoever.


----------



## KingCannabis

*GHC Heavyweight Championship ~* December 6th 2009
Takashi Sugiura *vs.* Go Shiozaki (c)
****1/2

Wow, I was enthralled in this match! Awesome, awesome stuff all throughout! The only downside was that the atmosphere was not that great, due to the crowd not being as in to it as I expected. You could tell that Sugiura was definitely legitimately happy about winning. The moonsault he did after his little speech was cool. Sugiura rules! Definitely deserved title win!


----------



## bme

Richards has improved alot since 05....but best in The world ? HHHEEELL NNNOO
I never even thought Danielson was the best in the world (and i felt he was overrated during his title reign).


----------



## Nervosa

PulseGlazer said:


> The DDT botch wasn't a botch. It was poor camerawork. 10-years ago the same move isn't caught. 90% of tilt a whirl, counter style DDTs work the exact same way. Notice how the live audience didn't notice?
> 
> Who's leg? Oh right Taker. Unless a bodypart is destroyed at length, Taker SHOULD be no selling. It's his long, well-established character. He sold it enough to make it matter, slapped the life back into it, and limped. I'm happy. I mean sure the limp is that he has no hips, but in the context of the match, I could care less.
> 
> Points addressed.


The DDT was botched, there is no way around that. If the head comes nowhere near the ground, its not a good DDT. Someone else already said it here: why blame the camera angle for a move that should be executed correctly? I love how people are acting like this was some weird, obscure angle that noticed a subtle botch. It's not like it was an odd angle: it was the freaking HARD CAM. The default camera caught it. That is not poor camerawork. It's poor execution. 

If that were the case, we should PRAISE ROH for editing the end of Richards/KENTA. The live audience not noticing does not help your point because when the crowd is that big, they pop for everything, even when its not clean. It was more of a pop over 'wow, he evaded the tombstone' than the actual move itself.

Did you see Michaels COMPLETELY miss the superkick on Cena at Survivor Series, while the crowd cheered it anyway? If you didn't, its featured on the most recent botchamania. The crowd cheered like crazy, and it wasn't even close.

Sloppiness is sloppiness, you can't blame the cameraman. If you could, you could ignore EVERY bit of sloppiness in EVERY match, because you could just say that from 'just the right angle' it would have looked fine. The move is poorly executed at a crucial time in the match.

O, and now no-selling is OK because its part of his character? Since when? Sure, its Taker, but the fact is, it hurt the match, and made it look like Shawn was a fool to even try to work over a limb on this supernatural creature. You pointed out that a major story is Shawn looking like Taker's equal, but how equal does he look if his whole strategy is neutralized by 'slapping the life back into it.' It's no-selling ,and it makes the whole early part of the match seem pointless and aimless.


----------



## Bubz

ROH FCT Boston - Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards - *****

This was truly an amazing match! they went nearly 40 minutes and kept it at an amzing pace. They never forgot the psychology once and the strike and submission exchanges were awesome! This is better than both Richards vs KENTA and Richards vs SHINGO. I cant see a fault in this match, The crowd was really into it as well which also helped. This is my MOTY along with the Tag Title classic match. Lets see if anything from GBH can top it.

As for Richards, his speach at the end made it feel even more epic, he gets better and better every time i see him and there is no doubt in my mind that he is the face of ROH after this. Danielson putting over Richards as the new best in the world was awesome too.


----------



## Sephiroth

No offense, but even tho it's fake, I'd rather have someone's head NOT come close to the mat than it coming so close that it looks real. Its just stupid and if you're nitpicking THAT, then get a fucking life.


----------



## KingCannabis

*ROH World Championship ~ *(HDNet) December 7th 2009
Roderick Strong vs. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries (c)
****1/4


----------



## vivalabrave

superdupersonic said:


> None of you who weren't there live for the match will ever be able to understand what a masterpiece it was in person. TV doesn't do the match justice whatsoever.


Totally with you here and from the people I've spoken to, it goes for pretty much everyone in that stadium. Even my friends who were pretty jaded from wrestling were screaming their heads off. At one point of the match,(I want to say after the Tombstone kickout) I just looked all around the stadium in awe of what I was apart of. And any match that has a 25 year old like me jumping up and down in the aisles marking over two guys in their 40's fake fighting automatically gets *****.


----------



## silver kyle

People have also gone crazy for the Rock/Autin matches. Hell, anytime Hogan wrestles they go nuts.

It's a good match but nothing spectacular. It'd be in the top for WWE but WWE hasn't given us something amazing for a number of years now.


----------



## KingCannabis

*DragonGate USA ~* Untouchable 2009
Davey Richards *vs. *Shingo Takagi
****3/4

Bryan Danielson *vs.* Naruki Doi
****1/2

Richards/Shingo was pure insanity, what a war!


----------



## CM Skittle

I'm surprised more people aren't saying Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson, that was definitely a 5 star match! Either this year has just been really good for wrestling or I've been giving 5 stars to matches too easily because I have like four 5 star matches this year so far, lol.


----------



## S-Mac

Austin Aries Vs Roderick Strong Vs Kenny Omega Vs Davey Richards ( ROH On HDNET) - ****


----------



## Halfnelson

Finally got around to finishing Threemendous II

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4*

*Young Bucks vs 2 Skinny Black Guys ****1/2*

Might be overrating the Strong match considering it's only around twelve minutes but I thought it was pretty great, definitely my favourite Strong-Richards match.


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Bryan Danielson - ROH The Final Countdown Tour Boston*
_****1/2_


----------



## Schorschi

Also finished Threemendous II and have to say that it was overall an outstanding show.
Davey vs. Strong - ****
Young Bucks vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys ****1/4
and yes Hero vs. Ryan - ****1/4, I know that no one rated this one that high but I was so much into this and loved it from start to end. Amazing!


----------



## McQueen

Hero/Ryan was pretty fun but it was legit 3 or 4 times longer than it needed to be like 90% of indy matches in general.

I really loved the Roddy Strong/Karl Anderson match at PWG GSF.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, Strong vs. Anderson at GSF was fantastic. Really all of GSF was.


----------



## Schorschi

McQueen said:


> Hero/Ryan was pretty fun but it was legit 3 or 4 times longer than it needed to be like 90% of indy matches in general.
> 
> I really loved the Roddy Strong/Karl Anderson match at PWG GSF.


I know that most people think that it was way too long but for me it had the right match time. But that is only my opinion. I can understand when people didn´t enjoy it the way I did.


----------



## Devildude

*DDT 11/29/09:*

Kota Ibushi vs Shuji Ishikawa (KO-D Title Match) - ******

Really impressed by Ishikawa having not seen him wrestle before - not the most mobile or well-conditioned of performers but fun to watch, a bit like a Mutoh/Sasaki hybrid. Good stiff strikes and a nasty-looking Northern Lights Driver at the end made for an entertaining bout.


----------



## Caponex75

McQueen said:


> Hero/Ryan was pretty fun but it was legit 3 or 4 times longer than it needed to be like 90% of indy matches in general.


I can honestly tell you that I enjoyed it more then Dragon/Hero(Which is getting allot love despite being dragged out just as much) but that is just me.


----------



## seabs

*Kotaro Suzuki & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin - GHC Jr.Heavyweight Tag Team Championships - NOAH 06.12.2009*
_Marvin is soooo underrated as a performer it's untrue. Great effort by all 4 men and you could really see they were trying to make the match great. Not suprising there's slight overkill at the end though but still very enjoyable.
****_

*Go Shiozaki vs Takeshi Sugiura - GHC Heavyweight Championship - NOAH 06.12.2009*
_Light years above any other singles heavyweight match in the last few years from NOAH. 
****1/4_


----------



## seancarleton77

Seabs said:


> Not suprising there's slight overkill at the end though but still very enjoyable.
> ****


Slight overkill? They went into overkill 10 minutes in, that is the most overkill I have ever seen a match get, I still give it a high score for being awesome.


----------



## Caponex75

I can't decide if the Final Battle Main Event is the greatest thing I have ever seen or one of the...well..really awkward thing I have ever seen. The match is just a great showcase of how great Aries is and how he basically punched every Smark in the face for what he did today. He single handily turned a whole group of ignorant NYC that wouldn't hate Aries to them fucking hating him(And he even got me to doing the hating towards him as well). Best heel champion...EVER! Everything he did was perfectly done as a heel should be and I think he did the best he could to make Tyler look good despite not winning.

The bad thing is that the New York Smark crowds are fucking HORRIBLE and didn't care anything for Tyler no matter how much he should of got cheered! If Jerry Lawler were to ever describe anything as bizarro world then this would be the time. Aries(And Edwards in his match with the Briscoes) FAKED injuries and GOT cheered for it. They also seem to like to bring up John Cena and say "He's like Cena" a repetitive amount of times for NO DAMN REASON! They went far from WxW mode and sucked complete balls. When a heel is doing a great job, apparently the match sucks. 

Tyler was there and I mean that. He tried his BEST to be the guy that everyone should cheer for and they shat on him because they are the shitty NY crowd. This should of been the best fucking match in his career but they took it away from him.....not Aries, not Pearce, and not anybody else but the fans. I mean I bust Tyler's ass allot and was walking into this match hoping Aries would retain but the way these guy played the Face/Heel correctly, I fell under the alignment for booing the bad guy and cheering the good guy. Aries was THE heel and Tyler was THE face but the crowd didn't do it. I'm sure Aries was dying for a "FUCK YOU ARIES' rather then "OMG! WHY AREN'T THESE GUYS DOING FLIPZ AND IGNOING THE FACE & HEEL DYNAMIC!". Bloody ****s.

As for the match, it isn't something I would expect in ROH and felt like a WWE match(Which is far from a bad thing). This was a completely different match then what I was expecting and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. This is probably the meaning of a love or hate match....it is ridiclously hard to rate for me. I mean, I can't say it was out-fucking-standing but it was horible ether....however, it feels like calling it good would be a understatement. Really weird match.


----------



## antoniomare007

maaaan, fuck NYC. They were fucking dead for Nigel/Dragon and that kinda ruined the match for me. I don't give a shit if you they had watched 4 hrs of wrestling, that's just no the way you say goodbye to 2 of the most important wrestlers in company's history. Don't get me wrong, i'm not asking for 30+ minutes of dueling chants or whatever, just show some kind of LIFE for the final match of Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness in ROH.

The action was cool (not the best match those 2 have had, that's for sure) and it had some nice spots and chain wrestling but it lacked something...for me, it was reaction or some kind of emotion from the crowd.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Caponex75 said:


> I can't decide if the Final Battle Main Event is the greatest thing I have ever seen or one of the...well..really awkward thing I have ever seen. The match is just a great showcase of how great Aries is and how he basically punched every Smark in the face for what he did today. He single handily turned a whole group of ignorant NYC that wouldn't hate Aries to them fucking hating him(And he even got me to doing the hating towards him as well). Best heel champion...EVER! Everything he did was perfectly done as a heel should be and I think he did the best he could to make Tyler look good despite not winning.
> 
> The bad thing is that the New York Smark crowds are fucking HORRIBLE and didn't care anything for Tyler no matter how much he should of got cheered! If Jerry Lawler were to ever describe anything as bizarro world then this would be the time. Aries(And Edwards in his match with the Briscoes) FAKED injuries and GOT cheered for it. They also seem to like to bring up John Cena and say "He's like Cena" a repetitive amount of times for NO DAMN REASON! They went far from WxW mode and sucked complete balls. When a heel is doing a great job, apparently the match sucks.
> 
> Tyler was there and I mean that. He tried his BEST to be the guy that everyone should cheer for and they shat on him because they are the shitty NY crowd. This should of been the best fucking match in his career but they took it away from him.....not Aries, not Pearce, and not anybody else but the fans. I mean I bust Tyler's ass allot and was walking into this match hoping Aries would retain but the way these guy played the Face/Heel correctly, I fell under the alignment for booing the bad guy and cheering the good guy. Aries was THE heel and Tyler was THE face but the crowd didn't do it. I'm sure Aries was dying for a "FUCK YOU ARIES' rather then "OMG! WHY AREN'T THESE GUYS DOING FLIPZ AND IGNOING THE FACE & HEEL DYNAMIC!". Bloody ****s.
> 
> As for the match, it isn't something I would expect in ROH and felt like a WWE match(Which is far from a bad thing). This was a completely different match then what I was expecting and I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. This is probably the meaning of a love or hate match....it is ridiclously hard to rate for me. I mean, I can't say it was out-fucking-standing but it was horible ether....however, it feels like calling it good would be a understatement. Really weird match.


Bullshit. Aries was great, but nowhere near perfect in his role, and, as anyone will tell you, starting with Cornette, of course, you need to know what the crowd wants, not force feed them. Tyler fucked up about 12 different times in that match, particularly with his wonderfully lame selling of all that leg work and absolute lack of fire or anything approaching convincing punches. But neither of those were the ultimate problem with the match. Here's what was.

Anyone ever hear of the famous Lawler vs. Bockwinkel for the AWA Title in Memphis? It's the legendary match where Bock ran half the match, then eventually got an advantage and toward the end made Lawler bleed, but couldn't put him away, the story went from "Can Lawler win the title" to "Bockwinkel can't beat Lawler no matter what he does and he had to be a cheap punk to even get it this far!" and Lawler got more over by surviving as a bloody mess than anything else. It's one of Cornette and Jim Ross's favorites and that was EXACTLY what this match was modeled after... but they fucked up.

Lawler and Bockwinkel had faced one another no less than 3 times before that, going to a draw in a straight match before this. That's why the inversion worked. It was built upon something. Also, Lawler cut a gusher, while the cowardly Bockwinkel looked fresh. Here Tyler barely bled and did so only after Aries was already busted open. Add in that Aries rarely sells enough to make anyone else look good, in a match where he was supposed to be the coward who couldn't handle Black and you have a problem. The coward is lucky and fearful in this case. Aries was an evil mastermind sticking it to the crowd. The entire story fell apart due to all of these psychological misfires and the match sucked for it.

And for anyone who wants to blame the crowd. The NYC crowd will get into a properly worked match, even if it's slow. Aries vs. Nigel was no one's idea of fast paced, but it built in a smart story. I applaud Aries and Tyler for trying something different, but they really should have thought it through better. They tried. They failed.


----------



## seabs

*American Wolves vs Steenerico - Ladder War II - ROH Glory By Honor VIII*
_****_


----------



## brian8448

Seabs said:


> *American Wolves vs Steenerico - Ladder War II - ROH Glory By Honor VIII*
> _****_


you got a link to that, brother?


----------



## FITZ

antoniomare007 said:


> maaaan, fuck NYC. They were fucking dead for Nigel/Dragon and that kinda ruined the match for me. I don't give a shit if you they had watched 4 hrs of wrestling, that's just no the way you say goodbye to 2 of the most important wrestlers in company's history. Don't get me wrong, i'm not asking for 30+ minutes of dueling chants or whatever, just show some kind of LIFE for the final match of Bryan Danielson and Nigel McGuinness in ROH.
> 
> The action was cool (not the best match those 2 have had, that's for sure) and it had some nice spots and chain wrestling but it lacked something...for me, it was reaction or some kind of emotion from the crowd.


Really? I just picked up the DVD at Final Battle but was at the show live and thought the crowd was hot for the match early on and for me, personally, I was just sort of engrossed in the match. I loved ever second of it but I wasn't screaming my head of the entire time. I just sat back and enjoyed an amazing match. 

Though you can criticize the NYC crowd for FB as much as you want. It was embarrassing to act like that during the main event.


----------



## PulseGlazer

taylorfitz said:


> Really? I just picked up the DVD at Final Battle but was at the show live and thought the crowd was hot for the match early on and for me, personally, I was just sort of engrossed in the match. I loved ever second of it but I wasn't screaming my head of the entire time. I just sat back and enjoyed an amazing match.
> 
> Though you can criticize the NYC crowd for FB as much as you want. It was embarrassing to act like that during the main event.


Besides General Admission, the crowd was dead for the GBH main event... or rather for the whole second half.


----------



## Caponex75

PulseGlazer said:


> Bullshit. Aries was great, but nowhere near perfect in his role, and, as anyone will tell you, starting with Cornette, of course, you need to know what the crowd wants, not force feed them. Tyler fucked up about 12 different times in that match, particularly with his wonderfully lame selling of all that leg work and absolute lack of fire or anything approaching convincing punches. But neither of those were the ultimate problem with the match. Here's what was.
> 
> Anyone ever hear of the famous Lawler vs. Bockwinkel for the AWA Title in Memphis? It's the legendary match where Bock ran half the match, then eventually got an advantage and toward the end made Lawler bleed, but couldn't put him away, the story went from "Can Lawler win the title" to "Bockwinkel can't beat Lawler no matter what he does and he had to be a cheap punk to even get it this far!" and Lawler got more over by surviving as a bloody mess than anything else. It's one of Cornette and Jim Ross's favorites and that was EXACTLY what this match was modeled after... but they fucked up.
> 
> Lawler and Bockwinkel had faced one another no less than 3 times before that, going to a draw in a straight match before this. That's why the inversion worked. It was built upon something. Also, Lawler cut a gusher, while the cowardly Bockwinkel looked fresh. Here Tyler barely bled and did so only after Aries was already busted open. Add in that Aries rarely sells enough to make anyone else look good, in a match where he was supposed to be the coward who couldn't handle Black and you have a problem. The coward is lucky and fearful in this case. Aries was an evil mastermind sticking it to the crowd. The entire story fell apart due to all of these psychological misfires and the match sucked for it.
> 
> And for anyone who wants to blame the crowd. The NYC crowd will get into a properly worked match, even if it's slow. Aries vs. Nigel was no one's idea of fast paced, but it built in a smart story. I applaud Aries and Tyler for trying something different, but they really should have thought it through better. They tried. They failed.


I'm sorry but force feeding or not, they are a example of a awful crowd. What kind of crowd chants "Twinkies" and has some guy trying to start trying to a "Tyler Cena" chant? They are full of assholes that try to get themselves over and have no respect for anything at all. This is the same crowd that booed the fuck out of Nigel after he told them he couldn't compete AFTER he had a classic with Aries WHILE he had a concussion. Aries tried everything and even dissed the Spotfest that happened before but instead of getting pissed at him, theycry about the match. With all due respect, and I really do mean with all due respect, they aren't worth a velvet painting of a whale and a dolphin getting it on.

It has nothing to do with "who bladed first" or "who did that" or "who played in the first Matrix" but the story they told was borderline great. Tyler DESTROYED Aries on many occasions and I mean many with a F-FUCKING-5 on the ramp and even Powerbombed him, the hard way, on nothing but steel chair as well as the steel barricade. Going after him and trying to end him or stop him from trying to escape got nothing. Tyler was probably the exact babyface he was supposed to be and Aries trying to get DQed after knowing that that was probably the best time to take advantage of that since Tyler was unable to stop him(Bleeding at the time) made prefect sense. Aries was the great "Fuck everybody! I do what I want" heel. The crowd wasn't having any of it though which was fucking poor.

The NYC crowds wants two wrestlers just going out there, doing anything no matter any psychology or storytelling, and kissing up to them in the process(For Example: Jack Evans & Teddy Hart). This was a totally different match that I'm glad was different...wasn't the heel champion and A challenger fighting like warriors but one being a bitch and trying to get away while he other tried to kill him. They are a pathetic crowd and this is one of the worst crowds I've seen.....even more then the WXW crowd. I know you are from NY and all, or maybe just goes to the shows, but your crowd sucks.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, Strong vs. Anderson at GSF was fantastic. Really all of GSF was.


I honestly didn't feel Generico/Shingo and for some reason I haven't watched the ME yet but otherwise I concur. Opener was a clusterfuck and not really a "good" match but it was fun.



Schorschi said:


> I know that most people think that it was way too long but for me it had the right match time. But that is only my opinion. I can understand when people didn´t enjoy it the way I did.


Oh I liked the match, don't get me wrong but I would have preferred if it was much shorter. I generally don't like 1 on 1 hardcore matches because there is too much downtime in setting up or recovering from big spots.

I'm torn on whether or not I really want to watch the Aries/Black match from FB. I really dig Aries and his heel shtick but the thought of having to watch Black wrestle for an hour is appauling to me.


----------



## FITZ

If Tyler was more over as a face things probably would have went better with the crowd. 

In all fairness to the NYC crowd at GBH, there was Ladder Wars right before intermission and it was a really really long show.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Caponex75 said:


> I'm sorry but force feeding or not, they are a example of a awful crowd. What kind of crowd chants "Twinkies" and has some guy trying to start trying to a "Tyler Cena" chant? They are full of assholes that try to get themselves over and have no respect for anything at all. This is the same crowd that booed the fuck out of Nigel after he told them he couldn't compete AFTER he had a classic with Aries WHILE he had a concussion. Aries tried everything and even dissed the Spotfest that happened before but instead of getting pissed at him, theycry about the match. With all due respect, and I really do mean with all due respect, they aren't worth a velvet painting of a whale and a dolphin getting it on.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "who bladed first" or "who did that" or "who played in the first Matrix" but the story they told was borderline great. Tyler DESTROYED Aries on many occasions and I mean many with a F-FUCKING-5 on the ramp and even Powerbombed him, the hard way, on nothing but steel chair as well as the steel barricade. Going after him and trying to end him or stop him from trying to escape got nothing. Tyler was probably the exact babyface he was supposed to be and Aries trying to get DQed after knowing that that was probably the best time to take advantage of that since Tyler was unable to stop him(Bleeding at the time) made prefect sense. Aries was the great "Fuck everybody! I do what I want" heel. The crowd wasn't having any of it though which was fucking poor.
> 
> The NYC crowds wants two wrestlers just going out there, doing anything no matter any psychology or storytelling, and kissing up to them in the process(For Example: Jack Evans & Teddy Hart). This was a totally different match that I'm glad was different...wasn't the heel champion and A challenger fighting like warriors but one being a bitch and trying to get away while he other tried to kill him. They are a pathetic crowd and this is one of the worst crowds I've seen.....even more then the WXW crowd. I know you are from NY and all, or maybe just goes to the shows, but your crowd sucks.


Everything you claimed good happenned in the last 15 minutes. That's after the crowd had turned on them for 45 minutes of nothing much. So it's the crowd's fault that Tyler isn't over and has been booked to be a choker? It's the crowd's fault that Aries is over like a motherfucker there for the classic with Nigel and winning the title there (yet another Tyler Choke)? No, the booking sets the crowd up to give the responses it does. Sure like 30 peopel chanted twinkies and then were shouted down by easily 3x that. Aries tried everything without actually showing ass for the first 2/3 to 3/4 of the match. He was cocky calm and confident - in control of Tyler. That's not going to get you booed! He needed to cheat and to survive and still be on the defensive, not cheat to keep control and dominate. There's all the difference in the world there. Here's a full review-

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...onor-Final-Battle-2009-Results-and-Commentary


----------



## Mr.Wrestling

I am not sure how to rate the main event from Final Battle...like at all. I enjoyed the match and thought it was very old school and told a great story but I am still unsure.

What did other people rate the match?

The rest of my Final Battle 2009 ratings:

Omega vs Castagnoli vs Titus vs Cabana- ** 1/2
Embassy vs Delirious, Dempsey- *1/2
Kingston vs Hero- ****
Young bucks vs Steenerico- **** 1/4
King vs Strong- *** 1/4
Kozlov vs Romero- *** 1/4
Wolves vs Briscoes- *** 1/2


----------



## Rickey

AJ/Daniels Final Resolution 2009-4/5


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*TNA Final Resolution*
_Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle_ - ****

*TNA Final Resolution*
_AJ Styles vs. Daniels_ - ****1/2


----------



## seancarleton77

Danielson & Castagnoli vs Quackensaw


----------



## silver kyle

I'm so far behind this year it's not even funny. I'm still stuck watching shit from April. I'm going to have to go into overdrive and look at the BEST.

Which American Wolves matches were the best this year and does anybody have an updated list whose seen a lot this year?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Supercard of Honor IV*
KENTA vs Davey Richards
****1/2

Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn
****

*ROH - Take No Prisoners 2009*
KENTA/Black vs Aries/Nakajima
****1/4

*ROH - Tag Title Classic*
American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black
****1/2

My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
4. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
6. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
7. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
8. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
9. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
10. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
11. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
12. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
13. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
14. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
15. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
16. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****


----------



## milkman7

AJPW 1/3/09

This is just the second AJPW show of the year, but it had some good matches that flew under the radar, I am in the middle of watching right now, but two of the matches so far have been pretty good.

*Masanobu Fuchi/Osamu Nishimura vs Satoshi Kojima/KAI*
Not blow your mind good, but this match was a fun little match, the two old guys are just awesome in everything they do in this match



*NOSAWA Rongai/Minoru Suzuki vs Keiji Muto/Kaz Hayashi*
NOSAWA was the star of this one, his selling was amazing, I really, really enjoyed this match because of it. I enjoyed the premise of everybody, except for Kaz, getting something worked over, and in the end people seemed broken down.

*NOSAWA Rongai/Minoru Suzuki vs Osamu Nishimura/Masanobu Fuchi*
Better than the first Nishi/Masa tag, not as good as the first NOSAWA/Suzuki tag. All three old guys beat the crap out of each other, Suzuki tore into Fuchi's chest, Fuchi sold the sleeper well, I didn't like that there wasn't much NOSAWA being stretched by the older guys, but I can live without it.


----------



## KingKicks

*TNA Final Resolution 2009*

*3 Degrees of Pain*
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle ******

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship Match*
AJ Styles vs. Daniels *****1/4-****1/2*

*ROH Final Battle 2009*

*Fight Without Honor*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston *****1/4*

The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****-****1/4*


----------



## jawbreaker

I liked Nigel/Angle better than Styles/Daniels, personally. I'd have them both at **** though.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah I actually preferred Nigel/Angle as well. I just thought they told a terrific story, and Nigel's selling of the prolonged Ankle Lock, convulsing on the canvas in a pool of his own blood was an awesome visual. ****1/2

I loved Styles/Daniels and have it at ****1/4. Innovative spots and brilliant wrestling in general, but there wasn't as much of a story as in the Three Degrees of Pain match.


----------



## milkman7

CZW 1/10/09

Sami Callihan vs Greg Excellent

This was a last man standing match. This match delivered some nice brutality, and some really cringe worthy spots. It was all about Sami beating the shit out of Excellent, but Excellent carried his weight. This may be the best match no one is talking about this year. I am pleasantly surprised it was as good as it was, maybe even the CZW MOTY.


----------



## stinger-splash

Angle/Nigel - ****1/2
AJ/Daniels - ****1/2


----------



## KingCrash

*TNA Final Resolution 2009*

*Three Degrees Of Pain*
Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolfe - ****

*TNA World Heavyweight Title*
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/4

*ROH Clash Of The Contenders*

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - ****

*ROH Final Battle 2009*

*Fight Without Honor*
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero - ****

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks - ****




milkman7 said:


> CZW 1/10/09
> 
> Sami Callihan vs Greg Excellent
> 
> This was a last man standing match. This match delivered some nice brutality, and some really cringe worthy spots. It was all about Sami beating the shit out of Excellent, but Excellent carried his weight. This may be the best match no one is talking about this year. I am pleasantly surprised it was as good as it was, maybe even the CZW MOTY.


Greg Excellent and Match of the Year should never be in the same paragraph together, let alone the same sentence.


----------



## milkman7

Did you watch that match?


----------



## Saint Dick

AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle - Impact 10/15/09 - ****


----------



## noyz narcos

I like very much Nigel vs KENTA.. **** 1/2 
Second place for KENTA vs Dave **** 1/2


----------



## Schorschi

Mochizuki vs. Davey - DG 6.12. - ****
Liger vs. Marufuji - NJ 22.12. - ***3/4
Hayato vs. Kanemoto - NJ 22.12. - ****


----------



## S-Mac

Kenny Omega Vs Davey Richards - ****1/4
Ladder War II - ****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

My list (stuck in June for WWE, seen very little TNA, stuck in May for ROH, have seen no PWG or Chikara, and very little bit of puro):

Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett [Genesis - 1/11] ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black [Injustice II - 1/17] ****
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki [NOAH - 1/25] ****
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima [Kensuke Office - 2/11] ****1/4
WWE Championship Elimination Chamber [No Way Out - 2/15] ****
World Championship Elimination Chamber [No Way Out - 2/15] ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. KENTA [NOAH - 3/1] ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush [Steel City Clash - 3/20] ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA [Seventh Anniversary Show - 3/21] ****3/4
KENTA vs. Davey Richards [Supercard of Honor IV - 4/3] ****3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn [Supercard of Honor IV - 4/3] ****
KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Katsuhiko Nakajima [Take No Prisoners 2009 - 4/4] ****
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania 25 - 4/5] ****3/4
American Wolves vs. Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson [Tag Title Classic - 4/18] ****1/2
John Cena vs. Edge [Backlash - 4/26] ****1/2
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero [Never Say Die - 5/8] ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho [Judgment Day - 5/17] ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho [Extreme Rules - 6/7] ****


----------



## KingCrash

milkman7 said:


> Did you watch that match?


Unfortunately yes. It was a boring little brawl that the crowd didn't care for besides the ending chair spot and then when Sami spit in the ref's face. The only good thing I can say is at least that month Greg didn't injure anybody trying to do a move he saw on Youtube.


----------



## Devildude

*Super J-Cup '09 Round One:*

Koji Kanemoto vs Fujita "Jr" Hayato - ****** - _Absolutely convinced that if this was 5-10 minutes longer it would of been an absolute classic. That little streak of nothingness just won him a new fan._

Prince Devitt vs Atsushi Aoki - ****1/2*

Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2*


----------



## milkman7

KingCrash said:


> Unfortunately yes. It was a boring little brawl that the crowd didn't care for besides the ending chair spot and then when Sami spit in the ref's face. The only good thing I can say is at least that month Greg didn't injure anybody trying to do a move he saw on Youtube.


I didn't find it boring, but to each their own. I like one thing you like another, I thought the brawling was done well.


----------



## cobray

Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards ROH Clash of the Contenders

-Pretty hyped for this match after reading the impressions from the live crowd. And it's interesting to see these two went face to face in ROH ( I only watched them square off in JAPW,its in Youtube)
-An absolutely fun match, and I particularly like the various innovative counters that this 2 brought up, especially Omega, his mannerisms are very fun to watch.
-Its obvious both guys can have a better match than this, as they are not able to land their most most powerful move during the match, but there are some sick-sick spots, particularly Omega's solebutt/enzuigiri combo and Davey's Top Rope German, in which the latter brought the crowds on their feet.
-Kenny needs to ditch the Hadouken man, its too outrageous,that move nearly killed crowd heat. Thankfully both man are able to regain heat quickly after that.
-I love Davey's post match promo.
-All in all, a splendid performance by Omega, he looked like a star and wrestled like one. ***


----------



## seancarleton77

Prince Devitt vs Marufuji Super J-Cup Final 9 out of 10


----------



## Nervosa

I am proud to present to you: my 2009 Match of the Year List. The quality this year was bit down from last year, something I can only attribute to ROH’s new direction, and WWE’s refusal to put on top-tier match beyond the Mania match. (of which I still have yet to see a legitimate argument overturning the sloppiness) Still, Dragon Gate USA more than pulled up the slack, making what I consider a pretty so-so year a very enjoyable one. The only match that could seriously break my top ten is the universally praised Ricahrds vs. Aries from Detroit, which will not be in print in time to make the list. 

Here were the match that came close to the ton ten:

11. Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson 9/4 PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres ****1/2 
12. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels 11/15 Turning Point ****1/2
13. Kotaro Suzuki/Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima/Kento Miyahara 9/12 NOAH ****1/2 
14. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn 4/10 ROH ****1/2
15. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima 2/11 Kensuke Office ****1/4
16. Mitsuharu Misawa/Takashi Suguira vs Shisuke Nakamura/Hirooki Goto 1/4 NJPW****1/4
17. Jun Kasai vs. Ryuji Ito BJW ****1/4
18. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker 4/5 Wrestlemania WWE ****1/4
19. KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki 1/25 NOAH ****1/4
20. Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori 5/4 DDT ****1/4
21. Hybrid Dolphins vs. Motor City Machine Guns 5/22 DDT4 PWG ****1/4
22. New Hazard vs. Kamikaze vs. Warriors 5 5/15 Dragon Gate ****1/4

And here it is….

10. The Young Bucks vs. CIMA and Susumu Yokosuka 7/25 Enter the Dragon Gate DGUSA ****1/2

As far as balls-out flying sprees go, this is pretty amazing. This is the kind of match Briscoes excelled at in 2007. This also means that when it comes to this tag formula, you’ll either love it or hate it. While it’s not my favorite kind of match, I can acknowledge the athleticism and the talent. It was flashy, it was quick, and it was exciting. To me, it’s a Young Bucks showcase with a quality match to support it. 

9. KENTA vs. Davey Richards 4/3 Supercard of Honor IV ROH ****1/2

People will be pissed about this being so low, but I can’t get past the finish. I also can’t get past the fact that the leg work didn’t go anywhere. KENTA actually sold pretty decently, but the finishing stretch is the only reason people are calling it match of the year. The finishing stretch is, indeed, amazing, but with no substance to back it up, it falls a little flat. Davey was really up to par with his striking, and he has become very good at working over a limb. To think: Pearce didn’t even want this match to happen the way it did. Makes me wonder how good Strong/Nakajima fro mthe same show could have been.

8. Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson 9/35 Final Countdown Tour: Boston ROH ****1/2

This was pretty amazing. Richards did awesome work on Dragon’s arm, setting his own pace until Dragon used an ankle injury to get control back. In the middle of the match, there is an awesome counter for counter series of reversals that I will always remember when I think about this match. (german bridge to kimura to armlock to triangle to cloverleaf to small package) the finishing stretch lacked a bit of heat, but they got it back when the match came to its end. Logically, I might add. Dragon, desperate, misses a spear, hurts his injured shoulder, and gives Davey the opening he needed. 

7. Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson 9/6 Untouchable DGUSA ****3/4

To me, the story in this match was that Dragon wanted to target the arm early. When that didn’t work with Doi’s awesome flurries, he switched to the leg. That switch, while possibly the right decision, to me, cost him the match. This was due to the fact that Doi had worked over the leg from the beginning, retaining his speed advantage when Dragon made the change far too late. The story itself is excellent, if you catch it. Dragon is so good at making his strategy clear to the viewer, and that talent shines here. I wish they had hit high gear with this match, because to me, it cost them a shoo-in match of the year. As is, many people, Meltzer included, have put this on a pedestal, and it really deserves it. 

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima 12/27 Final Battle 2008 ROH ****3/4

It was so hard to pick between this match and the last one for its spot at #5. This one gets the edge because of an intensity that captivated the New York crowd. Everyone gives this crowd a hard time because of FB2009, but this match shows that when you book a good storyline for them to get behind, and not insult their intelligence, they are an awesome crowd. To me, the story of the lariat puts this match over, as it is Morishima’s go-to weapon against Dragon. A little lull after the beginning stretch, and the fact that the match was a bit short are the only flaws here. Dragon’s comeback in this match is probably as good as one can get.

5. Kotaro Suzuki/Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Katushiko Nakajima/Kento Miyahara 7/12 NOAH ****3/4

Tag match of the year, most years. I am still shocked at the lack of attention this match received, along with the rematch. To me, this is how a time limit draw should end. With a flurry of strikes, making the audience question whether it would have been enough. The crowd was so hot at the end of this, for Miyahara, of all people, who really stepped up his game. It’s crazy to see how good Kanemaru is when he wants to be, and this match made me truly believe that Suzuki could carry the junior division himself, in KENTA’s absence after the injury. Only thing that hurt the match was a slightly dragging middle section, and Miyahara’s inability to sell his back more. I’ve said it before about Nakajima: I feel honored just to be able to watch this young kid’s career unfold. If anyone can save puro, bet on this guy. 

4. Bryan Danielson/Tyler Black vs. American Wolves 4/18 Tag Title Classic ROH ****3/4

Again, tag match of the year, most years. Such a cool story with Tyler going down, and Dragon having to gut it out while getting his leg worked over. Davey was the star of this match, however, getting real heel heat and carrying the final stretch to a point where you thought they might put the heels over in a match this long. I still don’t like Tyler’s sloppiness with his version of Cattle Mutilation, and there were two noticeably fanned strikes that were sold anyway. Honestly, those three things change, this is a five star match, in my book. The story is that strong.

3. Go Shiozaki/KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki/Katsuhiko Nakajima 6/22 NOAH ****3/4

For my money, the best display of striking all year. The striking was everything in this match: it was the reason it was set apart to me. Chopper and Kicker vs. Chopper and Kicker. I also love when a match’s story and conclusion, come together clearly. Plain and simple: after a heated exchange, KENTA was able to make the tag, and Nakajima couldn’t. At the end of the day, that was the difference, and played excellently into the finishing stretch. Kensuke even had a chance to make the tag, but went for a double team instead, which didn’t pay off, costing them the match. Some sloppiness in a couple spots keep this from being higher, but there is so little to hate in this match.

2. SHINGO vs. Davey Richards 9/6 Untouchable DGUSA ****3/4

The major slight against this match was that it went overboard. I don’t understand that, when it comes to a finishing stretch, especially one featuring counters as good as these two employed. The strikes were awesome, and really gave the match a solid backbone. I also think SHINGO’s sell of the arm was very good, and the fact that it played into the finish is just icing on the cake. The finish is the main reason the match is this high. The match ended exactly when it should. When Richards locks in the Kimura on the weakened arm after a huge aerial move, I knew no other ending would be better. Amazing work.

1. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima 3/1 NOAH ****3/4

Played off the previous encounters, “nice touches” on KENTA’s kneework, (credit, Killsteve), killer strikes, a fine display of ‘new age selling’ (credit, Mike Cranwell http://thewrestlingdaily.com/?p=6446 ) and just an amazing finishing stretch. I’m a mark for counters, so I think that’s what really pushed the match over the edge for me. I have liked everything these two have done, and this one was a perfect crescendo. I understand some flaws with the selling, but to me, it was moot in the end. These two had a really cool story in their first two encounters, and you just got the feeling that this was where it was all heading. I love this match, and I am proud to declare it my match of the year.


----------



## 5hadow

*Chikara - Hiding In Plain Sight*

Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Bryan Danielson - ****1/4


----------



## cobray

*Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson Final Countdown Tour - Dayton*

- Not as emotional as I hoped, perhaps its my fault for having high expectations, but I feel the middle portion of the match is missing the drama that I hoped for. And it went 2 minutes too long.

- Loved Hero's running boot kick, and him thanking the ref afterward is class. But he need to decrease the number of rolling elbows though. Hit too many of them in a match, and the crowd will not believe that it is a Death Blow anymore.

-Its unbelievable to think how versatile and creative Danielson is. Nobody does submission moves better than Danielson, he does not treat them as a resthold like many, but actually puts an effort to them. I'm not sure if the WWE crowd will accept his style but hey, I'm sure the Dragon can adopt to the E'style as well.

-Overall, a better than your average match but not a classic, Claudio vs Richards is better. ***1/2


----------



## milkman7

Gedo vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW 12/22/09

Sometimes it can be boring or have wacky Ibushi selling, or lack thereof, but overall I just enjoyed this match.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII

Ladder War II*
_****_

*Briscoes vs Young Bucks*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness*
_****1/4_


----------



## Burning Sword

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt - Super J-Cup 5th Stage Final

Very good match that was made even better by the Korakuen crowd. The selling by Marufuji was spotty at times, especially doing a couple of moves with his injured arm and not bothered by it at all. Devitt was great as always as he put on the usual Final performance in where he comes up short. Good finishing stretch as well and the way a Junior match is supposed to be. None of that 30+ Minute bullshit as that doesn't work all the time. 

****


----------



## A.M.

I'll watch McGuinness vs. Kenta again as soon as possibile.

Anyway...

*1. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness @ ROH Glory by Honor VIII: 9,5*
2. KENTA vs. Davey Richards @ ROH Supercard Of Honor IV: 9+
-. AJ Styles vs. Daniels vs. Samoa Joe @ TNA Turning Point: 9+
4. Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle @ TNA Genesis : 9
-. Davey Richards vs. Shingo @ Dragon Gate USA The Untouchable Gate: 9
-. Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson @ ROH The Final Countdown Tour, Boston: 9
-. Takashi Sugiura vs. Go Shiozaki @ NOAH 06/12, Winter Navigation: 9
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naruki Doi @ Dragon Gate USA The Untouchable Gate: 9-
-. Naruki Doi vs. BxB Hulk @ Dragon Gate USA The Gate Of Destiny: 9-
10. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker @ WWE WrestleMania : 8/9
-. KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima @ NOAH 01/03: 8/9
-. Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolfe @ TNA Turning Point: 8/9
-. Kurt Angle vs. Desmond Wolfe @ TNA Final Resolution: 8/9
-. Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega @ ROH Clash Of The Conteders: 8/9
-. El Generico vs. Shingo @ PWG Guerre Sans Frontières: 8/9
16. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio @ WWE The Bash : 8,5
-. Kurt Angle vs. Matt Morgan @ TNA Bound For Glory: 8,5
-. KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness @ ROH 7th Anniversary: 8,5
-. American Wolves vs. Danielson & Black @ ROH Tag Title Classic: 8,5
-. American Wolves vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong @ ROH Violent Tendencies: 8,5
-. American Wolves vs. Steenerico @ ROH Glory by Honor VIII: 8,5
-. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero @ PWG Guerre Sans Frontières: 8,5
23. John Cena vs. Edge @ WWE Backlash: 8+
-. AJ Styles vs. Daniels @ TNA Final Resolution: 8+
-. AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle @ TNA Super Impact: 8+
-. Ultimate X @ TNA Bound For Glory: 8+
-. Nick Jackson vs Kota Ibushi vs Jigsaw vs El Generico @ CHIKARA King Of Trios: 8+
-. KENTA vs. Tyler Black @ ROH End Of An Ange: 8+
-. KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries @ ROH Take No Prisoniers: 8+
-. Young Bucks vs. MCMG @ PWG Ninety-Nine: 8+
-. Young Bucks vs. Cima & Yokosuka @ Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon: 8+
-. Young Bucks vs. Steenerico @ ROH Final Battle: 8+
-. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries @ ROH The Final Countdown Tour, Chicago: 8+
-. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black @ ROH on HDNet 25/07: 8+
35. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy @ WWE Extreme Rules: 8
-. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy @ WWE Summerslam: 8
-. Smackdown Elimination Chamber @ WWE No Way Out: 8
-. KENTA & Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima @ NOAH Southern Navigation: 8
-. KENTA vs. Chris Hero @ ROH on HDNet 12/10: 8
-. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero @ ROH The Final Countdown Tour, Dayton: 8
-. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong @ ROH on HDNet 16/11: 8
-. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston @ ROH Final Battle: 8
-. 8-Man Tag Team Match @ Dragon Gate USA Enter The Dragon: 8
44. John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels @ Survivor Series: 8-
-. John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio @ WWE Smackdown 04/09: 8-
-. Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley @ TNA Genesis: 8-
-. Full Metal Mayhem @ TNA Bound For Glory: 8-
-. Young Bucks vs. American Wolves @ ROH on HDNet 23/11: 8-
-. Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes @ ROH Glory by Honor VIII: 8-
-. Young Bucks & Brian Kendrick vs. MCMG & Cima @ PWG Guerre Sans Frontières: 8-
51. King Of The Mountain @ TNA Slammiversary: 7/8
-. Monster's Ball Mixed Tag Team Match @ TNA Slammiversary: 7/8
-. Monster's Ball Match @ Bound For Glory: 7/8
-. Steel Asylum Match @ TNA Hard Justice: 7/8:
-. Raw Elimination Chamber @ WWE No Way Out: 7/8
-. Money In The Bank @ WWE WrestleMania: 7/8
-. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries @ ROH on HDNet 24/08: 7/8
-. Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston @ ROH Glory by Honor VIII: 7/8
-. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli @ ROH The Final Countdown Tour, Dayton: 7/8
-. American Wolves vs. Steenerico @ ROH on HDNet 09/09: 7/8
-. El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor @ PWG Speed Of Sound: 7/8


----------



## Devildude

*NJPW Super J-Cup Day Two:*

Prince Devitt vs YAMATO - ****1/2*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Ryusuke Taguchi - ****1/2*
Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt - *****1/4*


----------



## Halfnelson

*Naomichi Marufuji vs Prince Devitt ****1/2*

Now that I've seen most of his stuff from this year Devitt is comfortably in my top 5 wrestlers for 09. Everything I've seen from him has ranged from good to great and this was another great performance from him. Really liked how he sold his desperation towards the end. Marufuji doesn't seem to have lost a step with his injury, his performance was pretty good too. ****1/4 might actually be a better rating but I bumped it up a bit because of the crowd heat. Hopefully we get another match between these two next year for the title.

Have to get around to watching the rest of the J-Cup soon, nearly everyone I've seen has said all the matches are at least solid.


----------



## seabs

*Desmond Wolfe vs Kurt Angle - 3 Degrees Of Pain - TNA Final Resolution 2009*
_****_

*AJ Styles vs Daniels - TNA World Championship - TNA Final Resolution 2009*
_Fuck me this was some good shit right here. AJ is great as he ever is but Daniels is the star of this one. I'm not normally a massive mark for Daniels but fuck I could watch this Daniels any day of the week and adore him. What made the match for me was how innovative it was, which worked perfectly with both men knowing each other for so long and having wrestled each other so many times. You've still got your usual high flying spots but the majority of the match is mat based and is awesome stuff. The top rope Styles Clash at the end just summed up the entire match for me and what I loved about. My No.2 MOTY so far.

****1/2+_


----------



## 5hadow

*Chikara - Three-Fisted Tales*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston - ****


----------



## Schorschi

5hadow said:


> *Chikara - Three-Fisted Tales*
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Kingston - ****


This match was really great. I gave it ****1/4.
And the cliffhanger at the end of the show is one of the best things I have ever seen in wrestling.

Also watched the Devitt vs. Marufuji match and have it at ****.


----------



## CM Putnam

I just watched Daniels vs Joe vs AJ from Turning Point. A great match to be sure but not anywhere near the first. ****1/2


----------



## seancarleton77

AJ Styles vs Daniels - TNA World Championship - TNA Final Resolution 2009 ****1/4


----------



## Alan4L

Updated for 12/31 (New additions in bold)

Including Dec 2008, Observer style.

*WWE:*
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (Cage Match) (8/28 ) ****3/4
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (4/5) ****3/4
Randy Orton vs. John Cena (I Quit Match) (9/13) ****1/2
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (6/28 ) ****1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison (9/4) ****1/4
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (TLC Match) (8/23) ****1/4
MITB Ladder Match (4/5) ****1/4
Jack Swagger vs. Christian (2/24) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (5/17) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (No DQ) (6/7) ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (7/10) ****1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (Ladder Match) (6/7) ****1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. John Morrison (7/31) ****1/4
William Regal vs. Christian (11/10) ****
Mysterio/Batista vs. Show/Jericho (10/4) ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (5/17) ****
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (6/12) ****
Hardy/Rey vs. Edge/Jericho (Cage Match) (6/26) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (6/26) ****
Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison (4/14) ****
Jack Swagger vs. Christian (4/26) ****
John Cena vs. Edge (4/26) ****
CM Punk vs. William Regal (1/19) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (12/8 ) ****
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (12/14) ****
Chris Jericho vs. John Cena (12/14) ****
Punk/Kingston vs. Miz/Morrison (12/15) ****
Dolph Ziggler vs. Rey Mysterio (8/23) ****
CM Punk vs. John Morrison (8/14) ****
*Team Kofi vs. Team Orton (11/22) ****
HHH vs. John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels (11/22) *****

*Puro:*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
KENTA & Shiozaki vs. Sasaki & Nakajima (6/22) (NOAH) ****3/4
KENTA vs. Kotaro Suzuki (1/25) (NOAH) ****3/4
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Shingo (11/1) (DG) ****3/4
Sugiura/Shiozaki vs. Nakamura/Milano (3/1) (NOAH) ****3/4
Misawa/Shiozaki vs. Morishima/Sasaki (5/6) (NOAH) ****3/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Taiji Ishimori (4/5) (DDT) ****3/4
*Naruki Doi vs. Susumu Yokosuka (10/25) (DG) ****3/4
Prince Devitt vs. Ikuto Hidaka (11/29) (Z1) ****1/2
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Mochizuki/Fujii (11/23) (DG) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi (6/20) (NJPW) ****1/2*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/2
CIMA/Young Buck$ vs. PAC/Doi/Hulk (11/1) (DG) ****1/2
Naoki Tanizaki vs. KAGETORA (8/30) (DG) ****1/2
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (7/26) (DG) ****1/2
Funaki/Muto vs. Chono/Suzuki (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/2
Sabin/Shelley vs. Devitt/Taguchi (9/13) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Masato Tanaka (8/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Iwasa/Tozawa/Dragon Kid (7/19) (DG) ****1/2
Kota Ibushi vs. HARASHIMA (8/23) (DDT) ****1/2
Sugiura/Aoki vs. Goto/Okada (5/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto (5/3) (NJPW) ****1/2
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (2/11) (KO) ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/2
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. KENTA/Ishimori (12/7) (NOAH) ****1/2
Goto/Nakamura vs. Misawa/Sugiura (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/2
Naruki Doi vs. Koji Kanemoto (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA (3/22) (DG) ****1/2
Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi (6/11) (DG) ****1/2
Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA (5/17) (NOAH) ****1/2
Nakajima/Miyahara vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
Ibushi/Aoki vs. KENTA/Ishimori (7/12) (NOAH) ****1/2
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (7/5) (NJPW) ****1/2
Prince Devitt vs. Koji Kanemoto (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (10/12) (NJPW) ****1/2
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Masato Tanaka (10/24) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Masato Tanaka (11/8 ) (NJPW) ****1/4
Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid (11/1) (DG) ****1/4
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi (6/14) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kobashi/KENTA vs. Shiozaki/Ito (8/2) (NOAH) ****1/4
Apollo55 vs. Unione (6/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki (7/5) ****1/4
KENTA/Ishimori vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) ****1/4
Milano Collection AT vs. Prince Devitt (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4
Kota Ibushi vs. Koji Kanemoto (5/30) (NJPW) ****1/4 
Kanemaru/Suzuki vs. Ito/Aoki (4/25) (NOAH) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Yoshino vs. KAGETORA vs. Cyber Kong (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Susumu/Gamma vs. Genki/Ryo vs. Kanda/Arai (5/5) (DG) ****1/4
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Wataru Inoue (4/12) (Lock Up) ****1/4
Masato Tanaka vs. Yuji Nagata (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Muto (1/4) (NJPW) ****1/4
Yoshitsune vs. Hayato Jr. Fujita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (2/15) (NJPW) ****1/4
Sasaki/Ibushi vs. Akiyama/Ishimori (2/11) (KO) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (12/28 ) (DG) ****1/4
Zetsurins vs. World-1 (1/18 ) (DG) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Tanaka vs. Miyamoto/Sasaki (4/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kaz Hayashi (4/12) (AJPW) ****1/4
Motor City Machine Guns vs. Apollo55 (4/5) (NJPW) ****1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Giant Bernard (3/22) (NJPW) ****1/4
Minoru vs. Kaz Hayashi (3/14) (AJPW) ****1/4
Sasaki/Nakajima/Ogawa vs. Akiyama/Yone/Shiosaki (1/11) (NOAH) ****1/4
Ibushi/Madoka vs. Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Shinobu vs. Oishi/Asahi (1/28 ) (Men’s Club) ****1/4
KAMIKAZE vs. Real Hazard vs. World-1 (3/22) (DG) ****1/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/6) (DG) ****1/4
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ryouji Sai (7/25) (Z1) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Takashi Sugiura (7/20) (NJPW) ****1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (8/2) (KO) ****1/4
Manabu Nakanishi vs. Yuji Nagata (8/11) (NJPW) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) ****1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (8/16) (NJPW) ****1/4
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Gedo/Jado (10/3) (NOAH) ****1/4
Suzuki/Kanemaru vs. Nakajima/Miyahara (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
Aoki/Fish vs. KENTA/Ito (9/12) (NOAH) ****1/4
Shingo/YAMATO vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
Hulk/Yoshino vs. Nakajima/Mochizuki (8/26) (DG) ****1/4
Hulk/Yoshino/PAC vs. Gamma/CIMA/Yokosuka (9/12) (DG) ****1/4
Kobashi/Ito/Kikuchi vs. Kojima/KAI/Yamato (8/30) (AJPW) ****1/4
Madoka/Shinobu/Ishikawa vs. Sekimoto/Sasaki/Okabyashi (8/28 ) (BJW) ****1/4
Togi Makabe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (9/27) (NJPW) ****1/4
*Masato Tanaka vs. Ryouji Sai (7/1) (Z1) ****1/4
Magnum Tokyo vs. Toshiaki Kawada (6/25) (HUSTLE) ****1/4
Apollo55 vs. Bad Intentions (11/1) (NJPW) ****
Ikuto Hidaka vs. Hayato “Jr.” Fujita (11/29) (Z1) *****
Storm/Scurrl vs. Saito/Horiguchi (11/1) (DG) ****
Kawada/Taue vs. KENTA/Akiyama (10/3) (NOAH) ****
Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Takashi Sugiura (10/3) (NOAH) ****
Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Suwama (8/30) (AJPW) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. Shuji Kondo (8/30) (AJPW) ****
Sawa/Hidaka vs. Sugawara/Fujita (8/29) (Z1) ****
Togi Makabe vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/16) (NJPW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Takashi Sugiura (8/15) (NJPW) ****
Giant Bernard vs. Masato Tanaka (8/11) (NJPW) ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto (8/7) (NJPW) ****
Sasuke/CIMA/Gamma vs. Oishi/Tanizaki/Asahi (7/8 ) (DG) ****
Kohei Sato vs. Ryouji Sai (8/8 ) (Z1) ****
Liger/Nagata/Koshinaka vs. Kawada/Tenryu/TAJIRI (8/27) (HUSTLE) ****
Chris Hero vs. Go Shiozaki (6/4) (NOAH) ****
Hayato "Jr." Fujita vs. Great Sasuke (6/19) (M-Pro) ****
Kaz Hayashi vs. Keiji Muto (4/9) (AJPW) ****
CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa (5/31) (DG) ****
Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs. Sasaki/Ishikawa (5/28 ) (BJW) ****
Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/13) (NJPW) ****
Atsushi Aoki vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (6/22) (NOAH) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi (5/6) (NJPW) ****
Ricky Marvin vs. Taiji Ishimori (5/18 ) (SEM) ****
Mochizuki/TAKA/Fujii vs. Nakajima/Okimoto/Minamino (4/24) (KO) ****
Omega/Ibushi vs. Yoshihiko/Dino (5/4) (DDT) ****
Sato Brothers vs. Sasuke & Tobita (12/12) (M-Pro) ****
CIMA/Gamma/KAGETORA vs. Yoshino/PAC/Hulk (5/24) (DG) ****
Tanaka/Sekimoto vs. Ohashi/Okabayashi (3/12) (BJW) ****
YAMATO/Kong vs. Gamma/Yokosuka (3/1) (DG) ****
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yutaka Yoshie (3/15) (NJPW) ****
Madoka/Speed Of Sounds vs. Teioh/Sato/Oishi (3/12) (BJW) ****
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (3/22) (NJPW) ****
Sugiura/Takayama vs. Bison/Saito (5/6) (NOAH) ****
Ibushi/Morishima vs. Kanemoto/Tanahashi (5/5) (NJPW) ****
Jun Akiyama vs. Go Shiozaki (4/19) (NOAH) ****
Warriors-5 vs. KAMIKAZE (4/15) (DG) ****
PIZA/Honda vs. Dino/YOSHIHIKO (4/5) (DDT) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Takashi Iizuka (Dog Collar Match) (5/3) (NJPW) ****
CIMA vs. Dragon Kid (5/5) (DG) ****
Shingo vs. YAMATO (1/23) (DG) ****
Aoki/Akiyama vs. Sasaki/Nakajima (1/12) (NOAH) ****
World-1 vs. Typhoon vs. Real Hazard (12/28 )(DG) ****
Men’s World (1/2) (BJW) ****
Doi & Yoshino vs. Shingo & Tozawa (1/18 ) (DG) ****
Aoki/Ito vs. Nakajima/Okita (12/15) (SEM) ****
Big Mountains vs. GBH (12/6) (NJPW) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard (12/6) (NJPW) ****
Sawa/HARASHIMA vs. Sato/Takeda (12/31) (SUMMIT) ****
Jun Akiyama vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/7) (NOAH) ****
CIMA/KAGETORA/Gamma vs. Doi/Yoshino/Hulk (7/10) (DG) ****
Ibushi/Aoki vs. Suzuki/Kanemaru (7/25) (NOAH) ****
KENTA/Ishimori vs. Danielson/Strong (7/21) (NOAH) ****
Nobutaka Araya vs. Satoshi Kojima (6/21) (AJPW) ****
Sanshiro Takagi vs. Munenori Sawa (6/28 ) (DDT) ****
Yuji Nagata vs. Tomhiro Ishii (7/5) (NJPW) ****
Kotaro Suzuki vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (10/15) (NOAH) ****

*ROH:*
*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (1/16 PPV airdate) ****3/4
American Wolves vs. Danielson/Black (4/18 ) ****3/4
*Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson (9/25) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (9/18 ) ****1/2
American Wolves vs. The Young Buck$ (11/23) ****1/2*
Aries vs. Lynn vs. Black (6/13) ****1/2
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Submissions Match) (6/13) ****1/2
Davey Richards vs. KENTA (4/3) ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (3/21) ****1/2
Black/KENTA vs. Nakajima/Aries (4/4) ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (12/27) ****1/2
*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (I Quit Match) (1/16 PPV airdate) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. KENTA (10/12) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Lance Storm (7/25) ****1/4
KENTA/Strong vs. American Wolves (6/26) ****1/4
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (No DQ) ****1/4
Steen & Generico vs. American Wolves (Table Match) ****1/4
Sasaki & Nakajima vs. Strong & Albright (12/26) ****1/4
Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn (5/8 ) ****1/4
Young Buck$ vs. Steen/Generico (6/12) ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Sonjay Dutt (6/13) ****1/4
*Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli (9/18 ) ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (9/19) ****
The Young Buck$ vs. Cheech & Cloudy (9/25) *****
Young Buck$ vs. Titus/King (6/13) ****
Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (8/24) ****
American Wolves/Chris Hero vs. KENTA/Steen/Generico (7/18 ) ****
Roderick Strong vs. Jerry Lynn (4/24) ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (12/27) ****
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black (Cage Match) (6/26) ****

*Other:*
The Young Buck$ vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (7/31) (PWG) ****3/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong (7/31) (PWG) ****3/4
Davey Richards vs. Shingo (9/6) (DGUSA) ****3/4
Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****3/4
Shingo vs. Naruki Doi (7/25) (DGUSA) ****3/4
*El Generico vs. Shingo (9/4) (PWG) ****3/4
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (9/4) (PWG) ****3/4
The Young Buck$ vs. Ryan/MACHINE GUN (8/28 ) (PWG) ****1/2
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico (Reseda Street Fight) (8/28 ) (PWG) ****1/2
CIMA/MCMG vs. Buck$/Kendrick (9/4) (PWG) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong (8/28 ) (PWG) ****1/2*
Quackenbush/Colony/Jigsaw vs. FIST/Amasis/Hallowicked (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. CIMA/Yokosuka (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/2
FIST vs. The Colony (Hair vs. Mask) (5/24) (Chikara) ****1/2
The Young Buck$ vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
The Murder City Machine Guns vs. Danielson/Strong (5/22) (PWG) ****1/2
Shingo vs. Drake Younger (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/2
Naruki Doi vs. Bryan Danielson (9/6) (DGUSA) ****1/2
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (Guerrilla Warfare) (7/31) (PWG) ****1/2
Danielson/Castagnoli vs. Quackenbush/Jigsaw (9/13) (Chikara) ****1/4
Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles (10/15) (TNA) ****1/4
Golden Trios Match (8/16) (Chikara) ****1/4
Gatson/Goodtime/LTP vs. Cutlers/Mercury (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Chris Sabin vs. Bryan Danielson (7/31) (PWG) ****1/4
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle (11/15) (TNA) ****1/4
Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. FIST (7/31) (Chikara) ****1.4
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (7/25) (DGUSA) ****1/4
The Young Buck$ vs. The Murder City Machine Guns (4/11) (PWG) ****1/4
Paul London/Young Buck$ vs. The Dynasty International (2/21) (PWG) ****1/4
FIST vs. The Future Is Now (3/29) (Chikara) ****1/4
Shingo vs. Tyler Black (3/7) (WXW) ****1/4
Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black (3/6) (WXW) ****1/4
Sekimoto/Bad Bones vs. Calihan/Big Van Walter (3/8 ) (WXW) ****1/4
Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle (1/11) (TNA) ****1/4
The Colony vs. The Osirian Portal (1/25) (Chikara) ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega (4/12) (PWG) ****1/4
Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. The Young Buck$ (5/22) (PWG) ****1/4
Men Of Low Moral Fiber vs. Dark & Lovely (5/22) (PWG) ****
The Young Buck$ vs. The Cutler Brothers (5/22) (PWG) ****
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan (5/22) (PWG) ****
Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Dorado/Helios vs. Incoherence/Cheech/Cloudy (5/24) (Chikara) ****
Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli (5/24) (Chikara) ****
El Generico vs. Kenny Omega (2/21) (PWG) ****
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega (4/11) (PWG) ****
Danielson/Claudio/Taylor vs. Quackenbush/Saint/Skayde (3/28 ) (Chikara) ****
The Osirian Portal vs. Generico/Young Buck$ (3/27) (Chikara) ****
Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Bad Bones (3/7) (WXW) ****
Shingo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (3/7) (WXW) ****
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Tyler Black vs. Absolute Andy (3/8 ) (WXW) ****
X Division King Of The Mountain (6/21) (TNA ****
Shelley/Sabin/Bashir vs. Young/Lethal/Creed (5/24) (TNA) ****
AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin (9/3) (TNA) ****
Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino (9/6) (DGUSA) ****
*Roderick Strong vs. Karl THE MACHINE GUN Anderson (9/4) (PWG) *****


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Clash of the Contenders:*

Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ******


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Ninety Nine*

*PWG Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns ****

*PWG Threemendous II*

The Young Bucks vs. Two Skinny Black Guys ****

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ****

*PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres*

*PWG World Championship Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****3/4

*Super J-Cup 5th Stage Final*

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt ****


----------



## smitlick

ROH - The Homecoming II
Am Wolves vs Briscoe/Steen
****1/4

ROH - Never Say Die
Lynn vs Hero
****


My List so far (have a lot to catch up on)
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
4. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
6. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
7. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
8. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
9. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
10. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
11. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
12. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
13. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
14. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
15. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
16. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
17. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
18. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4-****

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****-****1/4

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
The American Wolves vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***3/4-****

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4

*ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston*

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards ****1/2-****3/4

*ROH Glory By Honor VIII The Final Countdown*

*Ladder War II for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
The American Wolves vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen ****-****1/4

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Young Bucks ****

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## Vitus

gee, i haven't seen a single PPV match, indy match or puro match from this year >_>
best i got is random episodes of smackdown. i find it very odd that we get smackdown on tv in sweden but we don't the full two hour show. we don't get raw either. only a "raw recap/this week in the wwe" thing. don't get PPV's either. seems a bit weird.


----------



## FITZ

I think Hero/Danielson at PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres is my new MOTY.

****3/4 and I pretty tempted to give it the whole *****. This marks the second year in a row that a PWG Chris Hero match is my MOTY (I have it to Hero/Low-Ki from BOLA in 08). It was a near perfect match and I don't think I've watched a match where I managed to get so behind the babyface as I did when Dragon was taking all those stiff shots from Hero. His comeback at the end was "Burning Spirit" at it's finest. I loved every second of the match and was completely engrossed the whole time.

Granted there is still a lot of stuff from this year that I want to see but for now, and I don't see this changing, Hero/Danielson is my 2009 Match of the Year.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm pretty set in stone with Wolves vs. Black Dragons at #1 and Hero/Danielson at #2. Après ça, la deluge.


----------



## Kabukiman

jawbreaker said:


> I'm pretty set in stone with Wolves vs. Black Dragons at #1 and Hero/Danielson at #2. Après ça, la deluge.


Après ça, *le* déluge.


----------



## FITZ

I don't even know how to make those cool looking accents on the letters 

And I have Double Feature II on DVD but I haven't got around to watching it yet. I really should as I haven't heard a single bad thing about the tag title match.


----------



## Kabukiman

taylorfitz said:


> I don't even know how to make those cool looking accents on the letters


Whåt ãccënts åre yøù tålkîng ãbøùt?


----------



## jawbreaker

Kabukiman said:


> Après ça, *le* déluge.


I knew somebody would correct me on that. I never know how to tell if words are feminine or masculine.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Clash of the Contenders*

Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega ****1/4


----------



## S-Mac

Bryan Danielson Vs Nigel Mcguiness - GBH 8 ****1/2


----------



## Maxx Hero

taylorfitz said:


> And I have Double Feature II on DVD but I haven't got around to watching it yet. I really should as I haven't heard a single bad thing about the tag title match.


You obviously have not seen my comments on the match, bu I am overly picky and hate Black, thus I digress.

And for the second year in a row I second you on match of the year, Hero/Ki last year and Hero/Danielson this year.


----------



## peep4life

Ladder War II ****1/4
Brutal war, haven't really decided if Edwards is a bad ass for going through with this or if he's a n idiot, but either way, fun match.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Contention
Young Bucks vs Steenerico
****

ROH - Manhattan Mayhem III
American Wolves vs Steenerico
****

Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black vs Austin Aries
****

ROH - Violent Tendencies
American Wolves vs KENTA/Strong
****1/4

ROH - End of an Age
KENTA vs Black
****1/4

My List so far 
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. KENTA/Strong vs American Wolves - ROH Violent Tendencies ****1/4
4. KENTA vs Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age ****1/4
5. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
6. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
7. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
8. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
9. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
10. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
11. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
12. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
13. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
14. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
15. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
16. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
17. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
18. American Wolves vs Steenerico - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
19. The Young Bucks vs Steeenerico - ROH Contention ****
20. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
21. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
22. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
23. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****


----------



## Bubz

My MOTY is Davey vs Dragon, loved it *****


----------



## seabs

*Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega - ROH Clash Of The Contenders*
_****_


----------



## smitlick

DGUSA - Open The Untouchable Gate
Danielson vs Doi
****1/2

Davey vs Shingo
****1/4


My List so far
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/2
4. Davey Richards vs Shingo - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA/Strong vs American Wolves - ROH Violent Tendencies ****1/4
6. KENTA vs Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
8. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
9. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
10. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
11. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
12. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
13. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
14. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
15. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
16. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
17. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
18. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
19. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
20. American Wolves vs Steenerico - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
21. The Young Bucks vs Steeenerico - ROH Contention ****
22. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
23. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
24. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
25. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****


----------



## seabs

*Koji Kanemoto vs Fujita Hayato - NJPW Super J Cup 2009*
_****_

*Naomichi Marafuji vs Prince Devitt - NJPW Super J Cup 2009*
_****1/4_


----------



## seancarleton77

Survival of the Fittest 9.5/10


----------



## Halfnelson

Couple of random matches I watched

*Ladder War II ****1/4*

*Ibushi vs Ishikawa DDT 11-29-09 ****1/4*
A lot different to Ibushi's usual matches. There was still a lot of cool stuff but it wasn't so reliant on spots. Not that I hate that style but it was good to see him work a different type of match. Espicially liked him bumping like a maniac making everything Ishikawa hit look devastating. I didn't know who won either going into it so that probably helped as well. Up there with the Devitt and Kanamoto matches as the best thing Ibushi did last year.


----------



## Devildude

Finally, someone else who saw that Ibushi vs Ishikawa match. What did you think of that Northern Lights Driver/Bomb that Ishikawa used at the end? I personally thought it was a botch but if it was intentional props to Ibushi for making it look absolutely devastating.


----------



## Halfnelson

Definitely looked like a botch but I think Ibushi covered it up really well. There was so many other cool parts as well, really liked the sloppy strike exchange at the end and the backflip from the apron.

Haven't really seen it talked about much either which is weird because it's up there with Ibushi's best singles matches.


----------



## Caponex75

I think Roderick might be a legit badass after SOTF. That is all.


----------



## smitlick

PWG - Ninety Nine
Bucks vs MCMG
****

My List so far
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/2
4. Davey Richards vs Shingo - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA/Strong vs American Wolves - ROH Violent Tendencies ****1/4
6. KENTA vs Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
8. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
9. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
10. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
11. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
12. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
13. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
14. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
15. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
16. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
17. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
18. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
19. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
20. American Wolves vs Steenerico - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
21. The Young Bucks vs Steeenerico - ROH Contention ****
22. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
23. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
24. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
25. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****
26. The Young Bucks vs The Motor City Machine Guns - PWG Ninety Nine ****


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA The Bobliographon:*

Roughnecks vs. Incoherence - ******
F.I.S.T. & Buck Hawke vs. The Colony, Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ******


----------



## smitlick

PWG DDT4
MCMG vs Dolphins - ****-****1/4
Bucks vs Dolphins - ****

PWG Threemendous II
2 Skinny Black Guys vs Bucks ****


My List 
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/2
4. Davey Richards vs Shingo - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA/Strong vs American Wolves - ROH Violent Tendencies ****1/4
6. KENTA vs Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
8. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
9. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
10. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
11. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
12. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
13. The Motor City Machine Guns vs The Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT4 ****-****1/4
14. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
15. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
16. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
17. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
18. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
19. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
20. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
21. American Wolves vs Steenerico - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
22. The Young Bucks vs Steeenerico - ROH Contention ****
23. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
24. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
25. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
26. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****
27. The Young Bucks vs The Motor City Machine Guns - PWG Ninety Nine ****
28. The Young Bucks vs The Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT4 ****
29. 2 Skinny Black Guys vs The Young Bucks PWG Threemendous II ****


----------



## Bubz

Davey Richards vs Austin Aries - ****1/2

This wasn't as good as Davey vs Dragon but it was still one of the best matches of the year, started off slow but it was never boring with aries playing the heel and davey the face. It really feels like they are going to go the whole way with Davey after Dragon putting him over after their match and Aries doing it here, really good stuff!


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009*
Survival of the Fittest Final ****-****¼

*ROH Aries vs. Richards*

Kenny Omega vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***3/4-****

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Young Bucks ****

*ROH World Title Match*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ****1/2-****3/4

And now that I've seen pretty much every great Davey Richards match in 2009, here's all the matches of his I rated ****+ or just under.

American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic - *****
Davey Richards vs. KENTA - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - *****
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH FCT: Boston - ****½-****¾
Davey Richards vs. Shingo - DG USA Untouchable - ****½-****¾
Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries - ROH Aries vs. Richards - ****½-****¾
American Wolves and Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong and KENTA - ROH on HDNet 9/21/09 - ****½
American Wolves vs. KENTA and Roderick Strong - ROH Violent Tendencies - ****¼-****½
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega - ROH Clash of the Contenders - ****¼
American Wolves vs. Jay Briscoe and Kevin Steen - ROH The Homecoming II - ****¼
Ladder War II - ROH Glory By Honor VIII - ****-****¼
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH End of an Age - ****-****¼
Davey Richards and Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA and El Generico - ROH Steel City Clash - ****-****¼
Davey Richards vs. Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ROH on HDNet 12/7/09 - ****
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ROH Never Say Die - ****
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Threemendous II - ****
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH on HDNet 5/30/09 - ****
American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - ROH on HDNet 11/23/09 - ****
American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson and Kevin Steen - ROH Validation - ****
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH 7th Anniversary Show - ****
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night One - ****
American Wolves and Chris Hero vs. Steenerico and KENTA - ROH on HDNet 7/18/09 - ***¾-****
American Wolves vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - ROH FCT: Chicago - ***¾-****
American Wolves vs. Steenerico - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 - ***¾-****

My WOTY.


----------



## Devildude

@Benjo: That's ridiculous, the guy is a wrestling machine.

*CHIKARA Aniversario Yang:
*
Incoherence, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw, Helios, Lince Dorado & Mike Quackenbush - *****+*

Double hair vs. Double Mask: F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - *****1/4 - ****1/2*

The hair vs mask match in particular is one of the strongest story-driven matches outside of the big two wrestling promotions in some time. Great stuff.


----------



## seabs

*Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - ROH Aries vs Richards*
_****3/4_


----------



## Caponex75

Richards > Jericho
Fuck the WO.


----------



## 5hadow

Caponex75 said:


> Richards > Jericho
> Fuck the WO.


The WO Awards lost all meaning when I found out they were fan voted.


*ROH Aries Vs. Richards*
Davey Richards vs Austin Aries - ****3/4

This takes the spot as my singles MOTY.


----------



## mikytarsend

El Generico vs Katsuhiko Nakajima 8+


----------



## jawbreaker

Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ROH Aries vs. Richards - ****1/2


----------



## Nervosa

Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries
****1/4

This was really good coming down the stretch with some really good counters, but I don't understand why its so loved right now. Certainly not better than Davey/Dragon or Davey/KENTA, let alone Davey/Shingo. The story is that both men are well prepared, countering each other's major moves before Aries gains an advantage on the outside. Davey fights back, and hits a lot of good comeback moves, but never gets major control. A good example is him charging for a yakuza, but Aries countering into a chop block, which leads to an extended workover of the leg. Finally, Davey counters Aries, and hits his insane dive, which is a big turning point in the match. But Aries whethers the storm, kicking out of Davey's major offense. He goes for a countout win (sigh...again, ROH?) but Richards evades. They have a good strike exchange, which Aries wins, leading him to hitting his combos and winning with a Last chancery stoppage. To this match's credit, the story was very strong, and Richard's comeback was excellent.

Nevertheless, there are a lot of flaws with this match, most of all, the sloppiness. This match reminds me of Michaels/Taker (which I gave the same rating) in that if they had hit everything clean, its ****3/4-***** easy, but they didn't....so it's not. Aries has this one weird running knee on the outside into the guardrail that really looked like an eff-up. At a critical time in his comeback, when the crowd is getting really hot, Davey's first attempt at the DR driver ends in his just dropping Aries on his side: it wasn't a counter, it wasn't Davey sellign his leg....it was just weird and looked like something just didn't go right between the two, not to mention killing the crowd. Aries tries to land on his feet out of a german, but lands on his chest and just stands up, acting like he landed on his feet. Mix this with some VERY inconsistent selling of Richards' leg, and you have a lot you have to ignore to rate this match very high. This match is a really good story with some nice high spots, especially the counters, but is too flawed for me to go higher than ****1/4.


----------



## jawbreaker

That's essentially my opinion, only I gave it an extra 1/4*.


----------



## smitlick

PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
****

My List 
1. KENTA vs Davey Richards - ROH Supercard of Honor IV ****1/2
2. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH Tag Title Classic ****1/2
3. Bryan Danielson vs Naruki Doi - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/2
4. Davey Richards vs Shingo - DGUSA Open The Untouchable Gate ****1/4
5. KENTA/Strong vs American Wolves - ROH Violent Tendencies ****1/4
6. KENTA vs Tyler Black - ROH End of an Age ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs KENTA - ROH 7th Anniversary Show ****1/4
8. Shingo vs Doi - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****1/4
9. KENTA & Tyler Black vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ROH Take No Prisoners 2009 ****1/4
10. American Wolves vs Kevin Steen & Jay Briscoe - ROH The Homecoming II ****1/4
11. Nigel vs Black - ROH Full Circle ****1/4
12. KENTA & El Generico vs Nigel McGuiness & Davey Richards - ROH Steel City Clash ****1/4
13. The Motor City Machine Guns vs The Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT4 ****-****1/4
14. Chikara 8 Man Tag - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
15. Bucks vs CIMA/Yokosuka - DGUSA Open The Historic Gate ****
16. Nick vs Kota vs Generico vs Jigsaw - Chikara King of Trios 2009 Night 2 ****
17. Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ROH Steel City Clash ****
18. Nigel McGuiness vs Jerry Lynn - ROH Supercard of Honor IV - ****
19. Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 ****
20. Steenerico vs The American Wolves - ROH Motor City Madness 2009 ****
21. American Wolves vs Steenerico - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
22. The Young Bucks vs Steeenerico - ROH Contention ****
23. CIMA & MCMG vs Kendrick & Bucks - PWG Guerre San Frontieres ****
24. Bucks vs Men of Low Moral Fiber - PWG Against The Grain ****
25. Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn vs Austin Aries - ROH Manhattan Mayhem III ****
26. Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ROH Never Say Die ****
27. The Young Bucks vs The Motor City Machine Guns - PWG Ninety Nine ****
28. The Young Bucks vs The Hybrid Dolphins - PWG DDT4 ****
29. 2 Skinny Black Guys vs The Young Bucks PWG Threemendous II ****
30. Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson - PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres ****


----------



## mikytarsend

Omega Effect
Austin Aries vs Kenny Omega
8.5


----------



## S-Mac

Austin Aries Vs Davey Richards - ****3/4


----------



## seancarleton77

i thought Davey vs. Aries went about 12 minutes too long, otherwise I would have given it 4 stars, ***3/4


----------



## seabs

*Kota Ibushi vs El Generico vs Jigsaw vs Nick Jackson - CHIKARA 28.03.2009*
_****1/2_

*The Colony vs Osirian Portal - CHIKARA 25.01.2009*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson & Claudio Castagnoli vs Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw - CHIKARA 13.09.2009*
****1/4


----------



## Aiwrestling

Johnny Gargano v.s Bryan Danielson from AIW "Double Edge Sword"


----------



## FITZ

LOL Why am I not surprised you picked a match from AIW?

Finally saw Davey/Dragon from Final Countdown Tour Boston and it is not my MOTY. ****1/4


----------



## Dirkvic

Aries vs Richards:
Austin Aries vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship - **** 1/4
Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero - *** 3/4


----------



## Bubz

After re-watching some stuff

Davey vs Kenta - SOH4 - ****3/4
Davey vs Dragon - FCT Boston - ****3/4
Davey vs Omega - Clash Of The Contenders - ****1/2
Davey vs Aries - A v R - ****1/2
Dragon/Black vs American Wolves - *****

These are my top matches from ROH, who have had a really good year IMO, and not half as bad as others make out.

Davey is clearly the MVP of ROH for 2009


----------



## seabs

*PWG BOLA 2009 Night 2*

*Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
_****1/2_

*Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship*
_****_


----------



## Devildude

Seabs said:


> *PWG BOLA 2009 Night 2*
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - PWG World Tag Team Championships*
> _****1/2_
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship*
> _****_


Basically this with an additional 1/4 onto the last match.

Was just too lazy to post it earlier.


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate UK Invasion*

*SHINGO vs Susumu Yokosuka*
_****_

*Young Bucks & CIMA vs Naruki Doi, BxB Hulk & PAC*
_****1/4+_


----------



## seancarleton77

BOLA '09 Night 2

Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - PWG World Tag Team Championships
****1/2

Kenny Omega vs Roderick Strong - PWG World Championship
****1/4

Dragon Gate UK Invasion

SHINGO vs Susumu Yokosuka
****

They didn't over do it for once!

Naruki Doi, BxB Hulk & PAC vs. Young Bucks & CIMA
****1/2

This match proves that Jack Evans is nothing compared to true Junior Heavies like Pac, BxB Hulk & the Young Bucks.


----------

